# 

## sebcioc55

Witam,
na początek tylko powiem że przenoszę swój temat z innego działu ponieważ redakcja się na mnie wypięła i robię to ręcznie. Poprzedni wątek nadal istnieje tutaj, nie będę go usuwał ani też uzupełniał o postępy budowy, pozostaną tam też komentarze innych użytkowników.
Doszedłem do wniosku że KLUB SAMOROBÓW będzie bardziej odpowiednim miejscem aby eksponować postępy mojej pracy i słuchać rad od mądrzejszych i bardziej doświadczonych budowniczych ode mnie  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
chciałem założyć dziennik budowy ale jakoś nie przypadła mi forma do gustu. Po wielogodzinnej lekturze muratora, FM oraz innej literatury zdecydowaliśmy się z narzeczoną zamiast kupować mieszkanie wybudować dom  :smile: 
Założenia były proste:
- nieduży ok 100m^2 = mało do sprzątania
- energooszczędny = tani w utrzymaniu
- łatwy w budowie (dużo będziemy robić własnymi siłami), czyli parterowy bez piwnic, prosty dach i ze względu na ograniczone zasoby bez garażu (zbuduje się później)
- kluczowe wejście od południa, ze względu na posiadaną działkę.
- część dzienna zajmująca większość domu, bo w sypialniach się w końcu "tylko" śpi  :big tongue: 
- bezobsługowość - prawie jak mieszkanie w bloku tylko że większe i z dużym ogródkiem  :wink: 

Nie ma wielu projektów które spełniły by wszystkie te kryteria więc, nie było ich aż tak wiele, choć wybór nie był prosty.
Padło na projekt DURIS 3 z pracowni DOMENA, na początek nie braliśmy go pod uwagę ale rodzice kolegi właśnie taki budują (mają już SSO ale wersje z garażem) więc mogliśmy zobaczyć jak wygląda na żywo. Okazało się że spełnia wszystkie nasze kryteria. Zmiany będą kosmetyczne m.in. usunięcie okna narożnego i wstawienie słupka pomiędzy właśnie okna narożne czy powiększenie łazienki oraz garderoby.
Dom ma być też energooszczędny oraz inteligenty - o tym będę pisał później, zdradzę tylko że będzie w nim dużo automatyki opartej na sterownikach PLC.

Na początek działka.



Działka 3000 m^2, wjazd od południa, prawie płaska
Poniżej jedna z pierwszych wizualizacji. Nie ma wszystkiego i kolory troche nie takie ale tak to mniej wiecej bedzie wygladac na poczatku, jak juz zbudujemy garaż oczywiście  :wink:  Wizualizacja zrobiona w skali tylko te drzewa w tle mogą być trochę mniejsze. Pozycja słońca z 30.10.2013 o godz 12:00, tak nam będzie ładnie świecić  :smile: 





PARTER:

1. wiatrołap - 3,64 m²
2. hol - 11,18 m²
3. salon z jadalnią - 31,62 m²
4. kuchnia - 8,42 m²
5. spiżarnia - 2,00 m²
6. pokój - 10,11 m²
7. garderoba - 2,20 m²
8. wc - 1,99 m²
9. pokój - 10,15 m²
10. pom. gospodarcze - 4,45 m²
11. pokój - 12,18 m²
12. łazienka - 5,96 m²

Technologia budowy (od dołu):
- płyta fundamentowa (projekt zlecam na dniach, czekam tylko na analizę geotechniczną) - wybraliśmy tę formę fundamentów ze względu na zminimalizowanie mostków do gruntu oraz łatwość wykonania. Ogólny koszt jest nieznacznie wyższy niż tradycyjny fundament ale za to jest mniej roboty i to łatwiejszej.
- ściany zewnętrzne z betonu komórkowego (ytong) - lekkie, ciepłe i na klej szybo się je stawia. Nie widzę minusów ich zastosowania
- ściany wewnętrzne z silikatów - ze względu na to że są "stabilniejsze"=cięższe a przy tym lepiej izolują akustycznie
- dach - konstrukcja wiązarowa prefabrykowana - od razu powiem że nie znam się za bardzo na dachach (chociaż kilka szop postawiłem  :big tongue: ), będzie robiona na zamówienie i zamontowana na gotowo na budynku, zostanie tylko pokrycie dachu dachówką cementową.

Jutro jadę odebrać warunki zabudowy no i myślę że niedługo złożymy wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę.
Będę tu wszystko opisywał w miarę możliwości, ciekawe czy ktoś to będzie czytał  :wink: 
Każdy pomysł i wątpliwości też będę tu zamieszczał i mam nadzieje że ktoś to będzie czytał i może będą też konstruktywne komentarze  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
seb

----------


## sebcioc55

Fajnie, że ktoś w ogóle zauważył mój temat  :wink: 
Opisując dalej nasze plany. Budowany dom musi być energooszczędny, w związku z tym energooszczędne plany są takie:
- przede wszystkim odcięcie się od mostków do gruntu za pomocą płyty fundamentowej, płyta będzie leżała na 10 cm XPS, a następnie na płytę z B25/30 20 cm, pojdzie kolejna warstwa styropianu EPS 100 031 10 cm (ewentualnie 15cm, muszę policzyć zyski z tego powodu i skonfrontować z kosztami), liczę na U płyty max U=0,163 W/m^2*K
- potem kolej na ściany, będą z betonu komórkowego YTONG PP4/0,6 S+GT o grubości 24cm + do tego styropian 20 cm, jeszcze nie wiem jakiś ale lambda max 033, z tego wszystkeigo liczę max U=1,3 W/m^2*K + na 3 ścianach planuję elewację wentylowaną (do przemyślenia)
- ściany działowe będą prawdopodobnie z silki 12 cm klasy E15
- okna planuję w większości nieotwierane (witryny), obecnie jestem prawie zdecydowany na okna drewniane Sokółki



Okna będą miały więc U=0,8 W/m^2*K. Dodatkowo będą rolety podtynkowe więc U powinno troche spaść, zwłaszcza w nocy gdy rolety będą zamknięte.
- Drzwi planuję też w miarę ciepłe, firmy CAL model Nuuk o U=0,8 W/m^2*K



- ze względu na konstrukcje dachu sufit będzie podwieszany do konstrukcji dachu. Zamierzam dać 20 cm wełny właśnie w sufit podwieszany (w te 20 cm pójdą później kanały od WM), między wiązary dal 15-18 cm wełny, całość max U=0,1 W/m^2*K
- dach, konstrukcja z wiązarów prefabrykowanych, mi zostaje go "załatać" i położyć jakąś membranę (tylko się zastanawiam czy faktycznie jest potrzebna?), następnie na dach pójdzie dachówka ceramiczna jakaś ciemna jeszcze nie wybrana



Konstrukcja dachu będzie tak skonstruowana aby wygospodarować strych na jakieś graty (karton od TV, ozdoby choinkowe itp.)

Mam jeszcze wątpliwości jak zrobić z sufitem nad ścianami działowymi. Czy pojechać działówkami do samych wiązarów i nad ścianami te 18 cm wełny, czy najpierw zrobić sufit 20 cm poniżej wiązarów i do niego działowkami? To drugie będzie na pewno mniej wygodne... 
Na razie tyle, resztę przemyśleń napiszę następnym razem.



Witam ponownie. Mam już obliczone OZC, wyszło niezbyt optymistycznie, a mianowicie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło do ogrzewania to *6700 kWh/rok* co daje AŻ *64,7 kWh/(m^2*rok)*. Trochę się podłamałem po przeczytaniu tego, liczyłem na mniej tym bardziej, że przegrody wyszły dosyć konkretne.



U ważniejszych przegród wyszło:
- podłoga na gruncie U=0,120-0,0121 W/m^2*K w zależnoścy czy to panele czy płytki
- ściany zew. U=0,123 W/m^2*K
- sufit pod nieogrzewanym poddaszem U=0,092 W/m^2*K

a tutaj podsumowanie:



co o tym sądzicie, jak w takim wypadku mam zmniejszyć zapotrzebowanie na ciepło?

----------


## sebcioc55

Mi też *asolt* liczył. Przede wszystkim powiedział, że przy parterówkach trudno jest osiągnąć dobry wynik ze względu na duży (mały) współczynnik powierzchni ogrzewanej do kubatury. Natomiast mi się wydawało że jak mam dobrze zaizolowane pudełko zapałek to będzie energooszczędnie  :smile: 
Co do temperatur to w domu 20*C, a w łazienkach 23*C. Mnie trochę denerwują okna od północy ale trudno, muszą być. Ostatecznie dam trochę więcej wełny na dach i może więcej cm pod płytę. Aby jeszcze bardziej popsuć stosunek kubatury do powierzchni ogrzewanej to chyba zrobię cośtakiego :cool: :





Już dawno się nad tym zastanawiałem, ale nie wiedziałem że można te wiązary częściowo zrobić "płaskie". Podejrzałem to w dzienniku *atrix1* i rozterki wróciły. Musimy jeszcze zrobić wizualizacje jak to będzie wyglądać i wtedy zobaczymy, koszt wydaje mi się podobny.



Popraw swoje bo są bardzo małe i nie można nic wyczytać  :wink:  (EDIT: już znalazłem w Twoim dziennkiu) poniżej znajduje się wykres moich strat. Najwięcej to wentylacja, tutaj nie za wiele poradzę, chociaż zastanawiam się nad sterowaniem nią za pomocą czujnika CO_2, bo teoretycznie po co np dom ma się wentylować skoro nikogo w nim nie ma? Np przy otwarciu bramy wjazdowej wentylacja odpala się na 3 biegu na 5 min i chata wywietrzona.
Następnie ściana, tutaj nie wiem czy więcej niż 20cm mi się opłaci, wątpię w to.
Okna - ja natomiast wszystkie będę miał fixy oprócz tarasowych-wyjściowych. Może dam jeszcze otwierane w pralnio-suszarnio-kotłowni  :wink:  Mi otwierane w domu parterowym nie są potrzebne, myć można z zewnątrz. Po za tym takie okna są 20-30% tańsze i cieplejsze (ile? - nie wiem). W lepsze okna nie będę raczej inwestował bo obecne mam U=0,76 dla okna standardowego, moje może okazać się troszkę cieplejsze. I tak mam przewidziany montaż w warstwie izolacji a to już sporo kosztuje i moim zdaniem daje więcej niż lepsze okna.
Potem mam podłogę, myślę że tutaj zadziałam trochę, zależy wszystko jakie wyjdą obciążenia na płytę, wkrótce będę miał projekt. Może tutaj trochę urwę tych kWh...

----------


## sebcioc55

Z tym montażem to mam co raz większe wątpliwości (oczywiście jeżeli chodzi o opłacalność). W sokółce za MOWO na wstepnie rzucają ceną 200 zł/mb ramy okna. U mnie okna to 58m po długości ram, więc łatwo policzyć ile to wyjdzie, do tego jeszcze 8% VAT. Ostatecznie po rozmowie z handlowcem myślę że do 160zł/mb bym dobił, ale to i tak duuuużo. Natomiast montaż ciepły (zakotwienie, opianowianie PU, taśmy paroprzepuszczalne i paroizolacyjne, montaż z licem muru lub 3-4 cm poza mur) –cena 2160 zł netto +vat8%. Za MOWO 4x drożej, ale kurcze, wydaje mi się to rozwiązaniem idealnym, a potem okien już nie bedę poprawiał (raczej). Gdybym był bogaty to nawet bym się nie zastanawiał  :wink:  Jeżeli chodzi o oszczędności w ogrzewaniu to myślę że będą niewspółmierne do kosztów samego montażu, jednak nie zcierpiałbym jeżeli by mi pizgało z jakiegokolwiek miejsca na styku okna i muru. MOWO to wyklucza, a widziałem już wiele domów/okien/montaży gdzie po kilku latach zaczynało w niektórych miejscach po prostu wiać.
U mnie przykładowe okno otwierane 207x85 cm o U=0,76 kosztuje 1625 zł + 8% VAT, a taki sam fix o U pewnie koło 0,7 kosztuje już 1045 zł+8%VAT. Jak patrze na Twoje ceny to te moje drewniane wychodzą drogo, ale bardzo mi się podobają. Jednak z drugiej strony 90% okien to będą fixy więc tych profili nie będzie zbyt wiele widać. A Ty czemu zdecydowałeś się na okna z PCV?
Ale się rozpisałem, muszę zawijać bo dzisiaj walentynki i na mnie krzyczą za komputer :wink: 



dzięki za link, już wcześniej wyszukałem ten wątek i troche poczytałem. W raz z czasem co raz bardziej jestem zdecydowany na wysunięcie okien te kilka cm po za mur i to wszystko, będzie taniej i myślę że równie dobrze. Masz rację taki montaż mowo za 10k nigdy się nie zwróci.
Ja mam jakąś wewnętrzną niechęć do okien z PCV ale wysłałem zapytania do kilku firm, zobaczymy co zaproponują.
Na razie mam w planach okna drewniane sosnowe - najtańsze i najcieplejsze. Proponowano mi dodatkowo nakładki aluminiowe ale cena rośnie wtedy o ok 20%.
Obecnie mam wątpliwości co do zastosowanie GWC, może kupię lepszy rekuperator taki co by mnie w nim wymiennik nie zamarzł... Tyle wątpliwości, a będzie ich co raz więcej. Widziałem że Ty robisz gwc rurowe, nie boisz się o jakieś grzyby/wilgoć?

p.s. walentynki w tym roku ubogie bo cała kase idzie w projekty/przyłącza, ledwo na kwiatka starczyło  :big tongue: 



Fixy to w moim przypadku była jedna z pierwszych decyzji których byłem pewien.
Znam jedne małżeństwo obydwoje mają koło 60 lat, sami zbudowali sobie dom - dosłownie. Mają tam już dobre pare lat PC woda - glikol oraz rekuperacje. Jak z nimi rozmawiałem to mówili że gdyby jeszcze raz kupowali okna to kupili by fizy, to ze względu na wentylację mechaniczną w ogóle nie otwierają okien, oprócz tarasowych. Ja jestem tego samego zdania i okna otwieram aby je umyć albo wywietrzyć - to mi załatwia wentylacja więc pozostaje tylko mycie, w domu parterowym mogę to zrobić na stojąco ;P
Jeżeli chodzi o same pakiety bez ram, to też się tym zainteresowałem, z tego co wiem to na razie j-j ma coś takiego. Ale powiem szczerze że nie wyobrażam sobie okna 2,5x2,35m osadzonego w jakimś xpsie, przyjdzie ksawery i okno mi wyląduje na środku salonu  :wink: 
Ale mam pewien plan, jak będę budował garaż to na pewno znajdzie się tam kilka okien, i tam mam zamiar poeksperymentować właśnie z samymi pakietami bez ościeżnicy.
Wracając do rekuperacji i GWC, to mam kilka pomysłów ale opisze je później bo teraz muszę jechać do pracy  :smile: 



Ciesze sie ze ktos bedzie ogladal nasze poczynania  :smile: 




> i zapadła Cisza ..... 
> 
> u M.A.G.a pakiety przezył Ksawerego od srony zachodniej z której wiał.... wiec spokjnie ! - 5 cm XPS daje rade - XPS aprawde jest twrdy i wytrzymaly


Na razie cisza bo na dniach bedzie skladany wniosek o PnB. Tylko ciagle sie zastanawiam czy nie zrobic pozwolenia dwuetapowego tzn I etap dom, II etap garaz. Bo moze mi sie cos odwidzi i zrobie garaz z jakims poddaszem czy czescia uslugowa. A jak teraz kupie projekt garazu to bede musial go poten zmieniac i cudowac... Sam nie wiem.
Rownolegle do papierologii robie tez ogrodzenie, jak beda efekty to wrzuce pare fot.
Jezeli chodzi o pakiety w xpsie to na 100% zrobie takie w garazu - kilka nieduzych sztuk. Jak sie sprawdza to moze kiedys je wykorzystam np w nastepnym domu - o ile bedzie okazja  :wink: 



ostatnio zacząłem się zastanawiać nad sensem montowania rolet zewnętrznych. Chyba nie istnieje taki sposób montażu i takie skrzynki  aby nie było mostków termicznych ? Teoretycznie rolety podtynkowe do tego cofnięte nadproże i min 5cm XPS między nadprożem a skrzynką powinno dać radę, ale nie wiem  :Confused: . Np jeżeli straty związane z roletami będą równe zyskom z zamkniętych rolet w nocy to w ogóle bym się nie przejmował, ale chyba nie jest tak różowo.



głównie chodzi o zlikwidowanie mostków pakiet-rama i rama-mur, przy okazji o przesunięcie izoterm montując pakiet w warstwie izolacji. Przy okazji są ucinane w dużym stopniu koszta. Powiem szczerze, że nie pomyślałem o ewentualnej wymianie takiego pakietu. Tyle ile żyje to nie miałem okazji oglądać wymiany szyb w oknach domu jednorodzinnego (widocznie ostrożna okolica  :wink: ). Ale podjąłeś istotne zagadnienie, bo jednak nie można wykluczyć uszkodzenia szyby. Myślę jednak że przy montażu takiego pakietu na pewno wpadłbym na jakiś pomysł jak to ewentualnie później wymienić  :wink: 



Witam witam  :smile: 
Na to pozwolenie czekam i czekam. Zlozylem wniosek pod koniec marca ale PnB powinienem miec lada dzien.
Jezeli chodzi o kominy to ja juz w przedbiegach, na etapie zalozen zdecydowalem ze ich nie bedzie.
W najgorszym wypadku wstawie jakis lekki komin systemowy jak ceny paliw wzrosna o 500% i bede musial krasc drewno z lasu  :wink: 
Plyta taki lekki komin przyjmie na klate.
Co do systemu grzewczego to albo gaz albo tania PC (przyznam ze kusza mnie chinskie wynalazki :wink: )/ewentualnie polska PC ecopol. Przepust w plycie na ewentualne DZ zrobie. Bedzie wodna podlogowka wiec bedzie tylko czekac na wybor zrodla ciepla.
Ostatnio wpadlem na pomysl aby kolektor poziomy zrobic pod oczyszczalnia drenazowa i jej "mackami" ale nie wiem czy tak mozna  :wink:  czy czasami DZ nie wychlodzi mi za bardzo oczyszczalni i czy procesy ktore w niej zachodza beda prawidlowe. Nikt mi nie potrafi na to odpowiedziec.



No właśnie trochę się o to martwie, ale z drugiej strony do oczyszczalni ciągle dopływa ciepłe "paliwo"  :wink: 
Gaz może nie dosłownie bez komina ale można zrobić tak:



lub tak:



Oczywiście to wszystko przy mocy nominalnej kotła do 21kW, ja się spokojnie bym zmieścił. Cena tych kominów jest nieduża i można zrobić samemu  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
w końcu mamy prawomocne pozwolenie na budowę  :big grin:  :wiggle:  
Miałem jutro lecieć z papierami do nadzoru ale mi się kierbud rozchorował i prawdopodobnie wylądują tam w czw/pt.
Niestety formalności kredytowe trwają w nieskończoność, nie mogę nic ruszyć z budową bo po prostu brak kasy, wszystkie pieniądze idą do tej pory na przyłącza, a trochę metrów tego jest.
Jutro przyjeżdżają geodeci wyznaczać wodę, energetykę oraz to co mnie najbardziej cieszy wyznaczą mi miejsce wykopu pod płytę fundamentową  :smile: 
Po tym humus won, 20-30cm piachu też gdzieś wywiozę no i zacznę zwozić piach. Tylko teraz jaki ten piach wybrać? Muszę się też rozejrzeć za niedrogim kruszywem bo wymyśliłem sobie kilka cm pod XPSa, po namowie kolegi vega1.
Podczas czekania na kasę może dokończę grodzić działkę  :wink: 



*17.05.2014*

Przyłącze wody wykonane. Co prawda wody jeszcze nie ma bo trzeba czekać tydzień na licznik, takie tu głupie zwyczaje. W każdym bądź razie woda jest//będzie w najbliższym czasie  :smile:  Poniżej kilka fotek.

Najpierw odkopana została główna rura fi90, trzeba było uważać bo zaraz obok rura z gazem.



Taki u nas jest grunt na głębokości 1,20 m.



Została wkopana taka studnia wodomierzowa, konkretna DN1600 wys. 1,60m, ma własne stopnie w środku i pokrywa wytrzymuje nacisk do 1,5t. Nie wiem po co taka ale lokalne wodociagi nie odbiorą innej niż studnia z pełnym dnem.



Tutaj studnia już zamontowana.



Przy okazji puściłem sobie po całości kabel żelowany 2x2x0,5 do neostrady. U mnie taka bida, że trzeba samemu sobie ciągnąć kabel. Na razie 100m a w przyszłości jeszcze 250m do najbliżego słupka tp/orange!! Na budowie woda i internet to podstawa  :big grin: 



Po drugiej stronie ulicy widać jak kierownik czuwa nad przebiegiem robót  :smile:  chodził i latał do okoła przez kilka godzin, pewnie liczył na jakąś wyżerkę z wykopów  :wink: 



Ponieważ woda biegnie po drugiej stronie drogi trzeba było wykonać 11m przecisk. Do tego potrzebne było takie cudo:



Kret w akcji, przeciskał się chyba z 2h, robiliśmy zakłady czy po drugiej stronie wyjdzie tam gdzie trzeba  :wink: 





Jak już się przebiliśmy  i przeciągneliśmy rurę to trzeba było się podłaczyć do wodociągu, używająć specjalnej nawiertki.



Oczywiście nawiertkę wykonał przedstawiciel miejscowych wodociagów (nikomu innemu nie pozwalają), całość zajęła mu max 15 min, a trzy stówki trzeba będzie zapłacić  :mad: 



Woda płynie, ale tylko w studni do pierwszego zaworu, muszę niestety czekać na licznik  :mad: 

Tak to wygląda po zakończeniu prac:



Na początku nie miałem w planach, ale jak już było wykopane to zrobiłem odnogę do przyszłego garażu w mini studzience z zaworami i możliwością spuszczenia wody na zimę - garaż będzie nieogrzewany.

----------


## sebcioc55

*29.05.2014*

Witam! trochę się dzieje ostatnio na mojej już można powiedzieć budowie. Dzisiaj obudziłem się rano i stresowałem się jak przed jakimś egzaminem, jak tak dalej będzie to nie wytrzymam do końca budowy  :wink:  Wszystko najlepiej opisują zdjęcia, więc:

Tak było:



Najpierw wjechała duża maszyna (bylem zaskoczony jej wielkością)


.
podczas wykopu zniszczyłem dom jednemu szczurowi, trudno, musi się wyprowadzić. Jego obecność uświadczyła mnie w przekonaniu że trzeba wykonać podsypkę żwirową pod XPSem.



Po 2,5h było już tak:



Później pojawili się geodeci i wytyczyli osie budynku, zrobili to tak zajebiście że nie bedę potrzebował niwelatora, wystarczy sznurek, miarka i poziomica! Troche krzywe są te ławice ale to moja wina bo przyszykowałem im jednostronnie ścięte paliki. Po części to ich wina bo za późno mi dali znać ile potrzebują i nie było czasy na zabawe w stolarza.



Gdy geodeci się już zbierali przyjechała ekipa od drogi. Trzeba było zebrać ok 80m^3 humusu i go wywieźć, potem wykorytowaną drogę trzeba było zasypać betonowym gruzem z pobliskiej betoniarni - dodam że całkiem darmowym  :cool: 





Kulisy tej drogi są bardzo złożone. Jest to droga gminna (do dzisaj zarośnięte pole), która rozpoczyna się zjazdem z drogi powiatowej. Oczywiście jak to w naszym pięknym kraju bywa Gmina poinformowała mnie że nie ma pieniędzy aby mi zrobić zjazd z drogi powiatowej, a o drodze to niech zapomnę. 
Więc stanęło na tym że drogę muszę sobie zrobić sam, no i zrobiłem.
Poniżej wykorytowana droga ale aparat mi się rozładował jak już skończyli i nie mam reszty, ale jest OK, jeździł po drodze i zjeździe powyższy samochód cały załadowany - około 45t !!

[IMGhttp://files.tinypic.pl/i/00731/v4uoxdftc6wn.jpg[/IMG]

Na koniec pojechałem jeszcze do hurtowni dograć zamówienie na jutro i zakupiłem sobie oto takie cuda.
Najtańszy pistolet do pianki:



Klej do XPSa:



Klej do zwykłego styro - w moim przypadku do EPS100 hydrofobowego:



Na dzisiaj to tyle. Jutro czeka mnie dłuuuugi i pracowity dzień. Będzie wszystko na raz, koparka, łódki z piaskiem, zagęszczarka, materiały z hurtowni..... będzie się działo. Oczywiście zdam ze wszystkiego relację.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## sebcioc55

*30.05.2014*

Tego dnia sporo się działo. Wszyscy przyjeżdżali, przywozili i było pełno roboty. Najpierw przyjechał XPS i EPS i rury kanalizacyjne.


Większość XPSa to Synthos XPS Prime S - kto zgadnie ile zapłaciłem za 1m^3 temu stawiam duże piwo  :wink: 


trafiły też się 4 paczki troche gorszego prime'a bez "S" z lambdą 037 zamiast 035:


Potem przyjechał ciężki sprzęt, zagęszczarka 520kg z silnikiem diesla, konkretna maszyna:


Następnie przyjeżdżały łódki z piachem, jedna po drugiej i przywiozły 150t piachu zasypowego, było w nim troche gliny troche się krzywiłem ale w sumie był OK, zagęszczał się elegancko.
Do pomocy przyjechał mój zawsze pomocny koelga Krzychu, jak się dorwał do zagęszczarki to nie chciał jej oddać  :tongue: 


a tutaj ja dobijam narożnik


wszystko elegancko pod szunerk 


tak wygląda zagęszczona podbudowa


później już robiłem sam, w pojedynkę wszystko idzie znacznie wolniej a zwłaszcza jak ma się spowalniacz w postaci żubra  :wink: 
Ogólnie podbudowę zagęszczaliśmy w trzech warstwach, 20 20 i 10 cm, zamówiłem sobie na poniedziałek też geotechnika żeby sprawdził stopień zagęszczenia.

cdn...

----------


## sebcioc55

*2.06.2014*

Witam. Po weekendzie ciężko się było zebrać do roboty. W weekend tempo spadło, zabezpieczyłem tylko do końca budowę no i zrobiliśmy sobie pierwsze ognisko i smażyliśmy kiełbasy  :smile:  
W poniedziałek już ruszyłem z kopyta. Najpierw sprawdziłem co mam - oczywiście z hurtowni nie wszystko mi przywieźli tak jak miało być. Potem zabrałem się za wyznaczenie punktów kanalizacyjnych, projekt niby mam ale same kreski bez wymiarów, sam muszę sobie mierzyć, kurde jakby dla projektanta bo był problem coś zwymiarować w archicadzie/autocadzie - dla mnie laika to kilka minut dla jednego rzutu.
Potem rozłożyłem "na sucho" rury i sprawdziłem jak to będzie.


Jak już sobie sprawdziłem co i jak oraz zobaczyłem, że troche mi brakuje rur i kilku kolanek zacząłem kopać i montować rury



W końcu zjawili się geolodzy i zrobili cztery sondowania i upewnili mnie w przekonaniu że podbudowa jest OK  :cool:  w projekcie mam podbudowę minimum Id = 0,6 a podbudowa ma tyle w najsłabszym miejscu, więc jestem zadowolony  :smile: 
Nie wiem czy wcześniej pisałem ale zamierzam monitorować temp. pod płytą w 4 miejscach: na krawędzi pod podbudową, pomiędzy podbudową a XPSem, pomiędzy XPSem a betonową płytą oraz pod XPSem ale na środku płyty. Miałem wczesniej kilka szt. termometrów ds18b20 ale wyszedłem z wprawy i ich polutowanie mozolnie mi szło więc kupiłem za 10 zł takie oto już gotowe cuda.



cdn...

----------


## sebcioc55

Oj zaniedbałem dziennik.. Ale muszę pogodzić pracę, budowę i życie codzienne. 

*6.06.2014*

ponieważ wszystkie prace wykonuje w wolnym czasie po pracy lub gdy nie pracuję to tempo mam niezbyt żwawe. Z tego co widzę to ostatnio opisywałem wykonanie kanalizacji. Kanalizacja już dawno jest, spadek min 2% wszystko rury fi110 kanalizacyjne zewnętrzne Wavina. Z budynku wychodzi rura fi 160 w celu zmniejszeniu spadku bo do oczyszczalni będę miał kawałek: Poniżej plac boju:



Przyszedł też czas na przyłącze wodne:



Wkopałem też dwie rury do GWC - jeżeli ich do tego nie wykorzystam to na pewno coś się znajdzie żeby przez nie puścić:



Oprócz rury z wodą zrobiłem też rurę osłonową na kabel elektryczny i trzy aroty fi50 na różniaste kable (bramy, oświetlenia, kamery itp.) no i przede wszystkim kabel 4x0,5 żelowy do neostrady bo net jest tak samo potrzebny jak woda  :smile: :



A tutaj Pani inspektor pomaga i zaślepia rury - tak się przyłożyła że można na nich grać jak na bębnach  :big grin: 



Tu już wszystko gotowe i zasypane:





Centrum dowodzenia, wkopałem też bednarkę którą nie wiem jeszcze czy łączyć ze zbrojeniem płyty czy nie. Dodatkowo są też aroty fi50 5 szt. na rury z glikolem do kolektora do PC.

----------


## sebcioc55

*14.06.2014*

Przyszedł czas na szalunek ze styropianu EPS 100 hydrofobowego (faktycznie woda po nim spływa, nawet jak stał w wodzie to nie za dużo jej wciągnął). Przepis na to miałem prosty, wykopać doły, wlać rzadkiej zaprawy i wypoziomować do sznurka aby wszędzie mieć jednakowy poziom. Styropian u mnie jest wkopany w podbudowę na 18cm - to mało więc przed zalaniem płyty trzeba będzie go czymś podeprzeć.







Widok na budowę z hałdy piachu z wykopu:



Przy okazji jak byłem w "dużym" mieście to zakupiłem dystanse 13cm pomiędzy dolną a górną siatkę zbrojenia:



Mimo padającego deszczu i straszących chmur kopałem dalej:



Nie zapomniałem też o czujnikach temperatury - dla przypomnienia, na krawędzi płyty jeden pod podbudową , drugi pomiędzy podbudową a XPS i trzeci będzie pomiędzy XPS a płytą. Jeden też umieściłem na środku płyty pomiędzy podbudową a XPS:





Po miesiącu od wykonania przyłącza wodociągi łaskawie przyjechały zrobić odbiór i następnego dnia mieliśmy już wodę  :smile: 



Całe szczęscie bo wczesniej dowoziłem na budowę wodę takim oto wynalazkiem w beczkach  :yes: 



Niestety pogoda też nie była łaskawa i było kilka burz i dużo deszczu. Ogólnie podbudowa wytrzymała to wszystko całkiem dobrze, a nawet deszcz ją trochę wyrównał. Niestety nie obyło się bez wypłukań:



W międzyczasie jak robiłem szalunek to przyjechało zbrojenie. 3744m fi10, 168m fi8 i 12m fi12 na startery trzpieni do okna narożnego:



Trochę zabawy i mamy takie efekty:

----------


## sebcioc55

*15.06.2014*

Jak jestem na budowie to zaobserwowałem, że gdy ktoś przejeżdża ulicą to dziwnie się patrzy na moje poczynania. Ostatnio jeden z sąsiadów śmiał się ze mnie że buduje dom tylko ze styropianu - w sumie na obecną chwilę to tak wygląda  :wink: 
Gdy już miałem ścianki boczne to wszystkie szczeliny zapianowałem i zabrałem się za układanie XPS.



Płyta ma być grubości 22 cm więc jest 22 cm  :smile: 



Po ulewnych deszczach pomimo tego że dom się dopiero buduje to mamy już w nim roślinki  :wink: 



Na koniec dzisiejszego dnia plac boju wygląda tak:



myślałem że będzie szło szybciej, ale docinanie i klejenie (kleje płyty specjalnym klejem do XPS) i przy okazji wyrównywanie podbudowy żeby styropian leżał idealnie. Myślałem że położę XPSa w 2 dni a tu mi pewnie zejdzie 3-4 dni.
Zanim zabrałem się za budowanie to obejrzałem kilkanaście DB na forum i dużo czytałem o wykonaniu płyt fundamentowych. Nie jest to trudne ale łatwe też nie. Obecny etap jest dość prosty, to jak układanie pokojowych paneli drewnianych, mierzenie i docinanie. Jedynym wyjątkiem jest to że jak się kładzie panele w pokoju to nie wycina się dziur na rury do kibelka  :big tongue: 

Na chwilę obecną budowa płyty fundamentowej zajęła mi:
- wykop + podbudowa 1,5 dnia
- kanalizacja + przepusty 3 dni
- szalunek ze styro wraz z dniem dzisiejszym 4 dni

Liczę dni jako całe, jeżeli robię coś po pracy to 1 dzień = 2 popołudnia. Dlatego to tak długo trwa.... Wszystkie prace wykonuję samodzielnie, jeżeli jest inaczej to to opisuję.
Koszty podsumuję jak wyleje płytę i wykonam drenaż.

----------


## sebcioc55

*21.06.2014*

Długi weekend niestety przeminął pod znakiem deszczu i nie za wiele zrobiłem, jakby nie mogło padać wtedy kiedy trzeba pracować!
Trochę udało mi się porobić w sobotę pomiędzy urwaniami chmury:


Czekałem aż woda wsiąknie/wyschnie i jechałem z XPSem. Potem chowałem się i czekałem aż przestanie padać, i tak kilka razy:


Poniżej widać że padało sporo, można powiedzieć że basen, jak się później okaże to był pikuś i trzeba było wszystko wcześniej zabezpieczyć folią.....  :bash: 



cdn..

*22.06.2014*

Wczoraj w nocy u mnie była potężna ulewa, dosłownie. Ciągle tylko myslałem żeby nic się nie stało złego na budowie. Wcześniej jak padało to tam gdzie jeszcze nie było styro robiły się małe kałuże ale zaraz wszystko wsiąkało.
Przychodzę dzisiaj rano a tam ARMAGEDON!

Na początek myślałem że wypłukało kilka ładnych cm piachu z pod styropianu, a położyłem już go 2/3!!:


Okazało się że to nie XPS opadł tylko podniósł się EPS po bokach. Jak porozcinałem klej pomiędzy xps i EPS okazało się że miejscami EPS podniósł się o 10cm !!


W nocy musiało tyle napadać że woda nie nadążała wsiąkać i zrobiło się jej tyle że postanowiła uciec najłatwiejszą drogą z powstałego basenu. Wypłukała piasek którym zasypywałem szczeliny (nie zagęszczony) w wykopach pod EPS i co gorsza zrobiła sobie fose dookoła EPSa a jak wiadomo styropian unosi sie na wodzie no i się qrwa podniósł ! Jakby się podniósł i potem opadł to nic by się nie stało, ale woda wtłoczyła piasek pod EPS i tak został.
Najgorsze jest to że teraz brakuje miejscami podbudowy, max 8cm od krawędzi XPS do środka płyty.



Jutro będę kontaktował się z kierbudem co z tym zrobić. Pewne jest to że muszę rozebrać cały szalunek z EPSa! :bash:  Ale co zrobić z tym podpłukanym piaskiem? Tak żeby się nie narobić mega, żeby nie rozwalać już ułożonego XPSa no i przede wszystkim żeby było dobrze. Macie jakieś pomysły?

Jak głosi jedno z najbardziej trafnych przysłów: "mądry Polak po szkodzie" to dzisiaj rozłożyłem na całej płycie folie:

----------


## sebcioc55

*26.06.2014*

naprawy szkód po oberwaniu chmury cd..
Dzisiaj na koniec dnia pozostała mi jeszcze do poprawienia 1/8 szalunku  :yes:  potem dokończe kłaść XPSa, potem docelowe ułożenie folii i jazda ze zbrojeniem.
Na poniższym zdjęciu widać jak to wygląda po rozebraniu szalunku, dodatkowo ucinam po obwodzie po 0,5m do środka domu XPSa żeby wyrównać ewentualne braki w podbudowie.


Po odkopaniu i wyrównaniu "grunt" pod EPS wygląda tak:


Na szczęście zaprawa na której poziomowałem styro została na miejscu i nie musiałem już tego ponownie robić. Zdaje mi się że ta zaprawa miedzy innymi przyczyniła się do podniesienia szalunku, ale teraz to mogę sobie tylko gdybać.
*TIPS&TRICK* jeżeli zaczynacie zabawę ze styro i już wypoziomowana podbudową zabezpieczcie wszystko przed deszczem - folia po całości w zupełności wystarczy.
A tak to wygląda teraz:




Na chwilę obecną budowa płyty fundamentowej zajęła mi:
- wykop + podbudowa 1,5 dnia
- kanalizacja + przepusty 3 dni
- szalunek ze styro 5 dni
- naprawa szalunku 2 dni

----------


## sebcioc55

*1.07.2014*

Dzisiaj był ostatni dzień zabawy z szalunkiem z XPS/EPS. Zostało mi 7 szt XPSa 10 cm z frezem i jedna trochę podcięta sztuka EPS 120. Się wykorzysta  :smile:  Widać też odcięte kawałki XPS, czasami jak mi piła zeszła to wyglądało jak od rzeźnika i musiałem szlifować.



Tak to wygląda po ściągnięciu foli przed odkurzeniem i przetarciem wilgotnym mopem  :wink:  w tle rozłożone 300m^2 foli 0,2. *TIPS&TRICK* taka grubość folii wydaje się odpowiednia, jest bardzo mocna, jak wylewałem deszczówkę za burty styropianowe to nic się nie porwało, a szarpałem ją jak głupi.



Płyta ma pow. 125 m^2 - odkurzanie i mopowanie zajęło mi 40 min, całe szczęście że ostatecznie dom będzie mniejszy, kto by to sprzątał  :wink: 



Plan na jutro to zapianować wszystkie szczeliny, poucinać nadmiarową piankę, wyłożyć szalunek folią i obrobić kanalizę/przepusty. Muszę jeszcze wymyśleć co z ewentualną wodą opadową.... macie jakiś pomysł?

Na chwilę obecną budowa płyty fundamentowej zajęła mi:
- wykop + podbudowa 1,5 dnia
- kanalizacja + przepusty 3 dni
- szalunek ze styro 6 dni
- naprawa szalunku 2,5 dni

Koszty:
#uzupełnię po wylaniu płyty.

----------


## sebcioc55

*14.07.2014*

troche zaniedbałem dziennik, zrobił się z tego teraz raczej tygodnik  :wink:  Ostatni tydzien robiłem na budowie ile mogłem, ale po pierwsze to natłok pracy, a po drugie to ta pogoda... . Praktycznie najwięcej zrobiliśmy w weekend (miałem nawet żeńską ekipę budowlaną  :smile: ), w tygodniu to sporadycznie po kilka godzin jak nie padało.

Obecny etap to wykonanie zbrojenia płyty prętami żebrowanymi fi10 siatka 150x150 górą i dołem (w sumie 3700m i jakieś 2,6t).
Pod zbrojenie idą dystanse 25mm + podkładka 3mm żeby nie dziurawić XPSa.



Wszystko wiąże takim gotowym drutem wiązałkowym + specjalna wiązarka idzie b.szybko i obedzie się bez powykręcanego nadgarstka.



Kupiłem też taką gigantyczną giętarkę. Sam byłem zaskoczony jej wielkoscią, ale musi taka być bo ogarnia nawet żebrowane fi16 - mam takie do gięcia do podciągów.



Jak już pisałem, w weekend do pomocy przyjechała reprezentacja płci pięknej. Dziewczyny jak szalone ciągały druty, widać było chęć i zapał do pracy  :cool: 
Mieliśmy do ogarnięcia 314 prętów fi10, z czego około 80% do pocięcia.







Pani inspektor kręci zbrojenie  :wink:  taką maszynerią idzie elegancko, tylko plecy troche bolą..



Dosyć mocno się wczuwam żeby było równo, ale jak się bedzie trzymać wymiarów to bedzie łatwiej się robić i prętów starczy. Trochę żałuje że nie cisnąłem i nie ogarnąłem zbrojenia rozproszonego, bo aż sięo nie prosiło, no ale trudno. Może następnym razem.

----------


## sebcioc55

*21.07.2014*

połowa zbrojenia już zrobiona, nie idzie to tak prędko jak mi się zdawało że będzie szło. Dzięki pomocy Pani Inspektor mamy już zrobioną całą siatkę dołem:







powyginałem też już wszystkie pręty potrzebne aby przejść z siatki dolnej na górną, 3/4 już powiązane, jutro po pracy dokończę resztę. Niestety nie zrobiłęm zdjęć bo jak schodziłem z budowy to było już ciemno, a lampę w aparacie mam słabą. 
Pręty wyginałem sprzętem jak poniżej oczywiście po wykonaniu prototypu. Jak już wszystko miałem obczajone to robiliśmy z p.Inspektor 4-5 szt/min. W sumie było ich 320. Tą gietarkę kupiłem w firmie METAL, śmiało moge polecić ich wyroby, giętarka wygina jak szalona. W późniejszym etapie będzie miała szanse na konfrontację z kalibrem fi16 - zobaczymy czy nadal będzie taka cwana  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> *14.06.2014*
> Całe szczęscie bo wczesniej dowoziłem na budowę wodę takim oto wynalazkiem w beczkach


boskie!

powitać kolejnego samoroba! :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## sebcioc55

> boskie!
> 
> powitać kolejnego samoroba!
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet


witam  :smile:  musiałem sobie jakoś radzić bo wody nie było a potrzebowałem jej tylko troche do zaprawy  :smile:  wcześniej jak robiłem płot i zalewałem słupki to sąsiad woził mi wodę traktorem w takiej dużej beczce, ale ponieważ wziął za to dużo kasy to postanowiłem radzić sobie sam  :cool:

----------


## sebcioc55

*23.07.2013*

Witam słuchaczy  :wink:  niestety praca nie pomaga mi spędzać na budowie tyle czasu ile bym chciał. Obecnie zacząłem już robić siatke górą. W pojedynke idzie baaaardzo mozolnie.
A tak sobie radziłem ze słońcem podczas wiązania łączników siatki górnej i dolnej:


na tym zdjęciu widać startery z fi12 do trzpieni które będą trzymać podciąg nad oknem narożnym. Można już sobie po trochu wyobrażać jak fajnie się będzie patrzeć przez takie duże okno  :big grin: 


Na chwilę obecną budowa płyty fundamentowej zajęła mi:
- wykop + podbudowa 1,5 dnia
- kanalizacja + przepusty 3 dni
- szalunek ze styro 6 dni
- naprawa szalunku 2,5 dni
- zbrojenie 8 dni

Koszty:
#uzupełnię po wylaniu płyty.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Też płytę chciałem, lecz ławy wylałem - dom podnosiłem i górki nie robiłem.
Płytę na górce bym chciał, to w koszty bym się wpakował,
a tak mam niedrogo!

SRAJKU!

----------


## sebcioc55

> Też płytę chciałem, lecz ławy wylałem - dom podnosiłem i górki nie robiłem.
> Płytę na górce bym chciał, to w koszty bym się wpakował,
> a tak mam niedrogo!
> 
> SRAJKU!


Witam,
wiem wiem że robiłeś ławy - śledzę Twój dziennik. Na górce płyta to faktycznie dodatkowa zabawa i $, ja mam lekki spadek to ewentualnie dom mi się zsunie  :cool: 

Pozdrawiam i życzę dobrej pogody, aby dobrze się budowało  :smile: 

p.s. wiem że murowałeś na klej, a co sądzisz o zaprawie w puszce? podłączasz pod pistolet i jazda. Myślisz że warto? Czy klej jest wystarczająco przyjazny ? :wink:

----------


## aiki

Klej jest przyjazny. Piana lubi z wiatrem się poruszać  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

*26.07.2014*

Dzisiaj był owocny dzień. Przyjechał mój dobry kolega Szymon i lecieliśmy z koksem. Przez kilka godzin zrobiliśmy prawie 2/3 siatki górnej, później jak zostałem sam to jeszcze trochę zrobiłem i  tak oto mam 2/3 górnej siatki. Przy dobrych wiatrach jutro ją skończę i w tygodniu będę lał beton.







Na chwilę obecną budowa płyty fundamentowej zajęła mi:
- wykop + podbudowa 1,5 dnia
- kanalizacja + przepusty 3 dni
- szalunek ze styro 6 dni
- naprawa szalunku 2,5 dnia
- zbrojenie 9,5 dnia

Koszty:
#uzupełnię po wylaniu płyty.

----------


## dez

Z ciekawości zapytam ile godzin pracy liczysz dziennie?

----------


## aiki

Pewnie zależy kiedy słońce wstaje i zachodzi plus jakaś godzinka hehe.

----------


## sebcioc55

Licze ok 10h dziennie. Jak robie tylko po pracy to licze to jako pol dnia - czasami pewnie to i bylo wiecej niz 5h. Teraz jak sa takie upaly i uda mi sie caly dzien siedziec na budowie to tez licze to jako caly dzien ale pomiedzy 13-17 nic nie robie bo jest niewyrobka.
Do tego czasami ktos mi pomagal a to jest niepoliczalne. Ja 90% wszystkiego zrobilem sam - idzie to bardzo powoli. Zauwazylem ze jak jedna osoba mi pomaga to idzie do 3x szybciej niz samemu. Tu przytrzyma tam pomoze. A samemu to czasami czuje sie jak mcgayver bo musze wymyslac rozne patenty zeby cos zrobic w pojedynke  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Wszelkie przyrządy pomocnicze po budowie samemu będziesz miał opanowane perfekt - szczególnie podpórki i przytrzymajki  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wszelkie przyrządy pomocnicze po budowie samemu będziesz miał opanowane perfekt - szczególnie podpórki i przytrzymajki


weź mi nie mów, bo jak robiłem sam szopę na narzędzia/przeciwdeszczową/z tarasem to miałem taki survival że masakra. Robiłem ją totalnie sam, a to nie jest łatwe, miałem dwie drabiny do których kantówki przywiązywałem sznurkami i dopiero mogłem coś robić, bo inaczej by mi pierdykło  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

*29.07.2014*

W końcu koniec zbrojenia, w sumie już wczoraj było zrobione ale juz nie milieśmy siły aby dokończyć te 4 pręty, więc zrobiłem je dzisiaj. No i tak to wygląda.











a to widok z lotu ptaka :smile: :



Na sobotę mam zamówione 29m^3 betonu B30  :big grin:  cały jestem osrany...

Na chwilę obecną budowa płyty fundamentowej zajęła mi:
- wykop + podbudowa 1,5 dnia
- kanalizacja + przepusty 3 dni
- szalunek ze styro 6 dni
- naprawa szalunku 2,5 dnia
- zbrojenie 10,5 dnia

Koszty:
#uzupełnię po wylaniu płyty.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> p.s. wiem że murowałeś na klej, a co sądzisz o zaprawie w puszce? podłączasz pod pistolet i jazda. Myślisz że warto? Czy klej jest wystarczająco przyjazny ?


U mnie pianka to dodatkowo jakieś 6-7 stówek, więc myślałem o niej chłodno. Do kleju musiałem rozwijać kabel pod mieszarkę elektryczną, więc czasem nie chciało mi się wcale jechać na budowę jak sobie o tym kablu myślałem. Poza tym trzeba nabyć mieszarkę. Niestety u cyganów nie znalazłem, więc musiałem zapłacić za legalną... to dodatkowa wada kleju niestety. W sumie mógłbym pomyśleć, że jeszcze się to ustrojstwo przyda, ale na co? Przecież klej do siatki na styropian idzie wymieszać i wiertarką.
Co do samego kleju, to musisz dźwigać kaster, nosić wory i wodę, mieszać i czekać - trochę męczące. Samo murowanie idzie najlepiej z tego wszystkiego - klej jest łatwy w obsłudze, tylko nie warto się nim pochlapać, bo trudno doprać - podobnie jak takiego z puszki. Ogólnie jakbym miał murować jeszcze raz, to też wybrałbym klej z wora. Ale przy klejeniu styropianu na pewno kupię puszki.

----------


## sebcioc55

*1.08.2014*

Beton zamówiony więc trzeba się streszczać bo jutro już wylewamy. Zgapiłem od *sadysty* patent na ściąganie betonu po rurkach, w właściwie na dystanse do rurek, mam nadzieje że się nie obrazi :tongue: . W tym miejscu bardzo chciałem podziękować firmie *UKK Metal* z Nowogardu za wykonanie dystansów lepszych niż się spodziewałem  :smile: 









Zabezpieczyłem też boczny szalunek z EPS co by się nie poddał ciężarowi betonu. Nie zrobiłem tego zajebiście i wyszło że szalunek obsypany suchym betonem trzyma się bardzo mocno.



Wysprzątałem też z grubsza miejsce na beton, pozabezpieczałem wszystko co dałem radę przed nocą. Niestety nie zrobiłem wszystkiego i następnego dnia skoro świt poprosiłem moją Mamę, żeby mi pomogła. Była bardzo pomocna i jestem jej wdzięczny za poświęcenie.

Na chwilę obecną budowa płyty fundamentowej zajęła mi:
- wykop + podbudowa 1,5 dnia
- kanalizacja + przepusty 3 dni
- szalunek ze styro 6 dni
- naprawa szalunku 2,5 dnia
- zbrojenie 10,5 dnia
- zabezpieczenie szalunków + inne pierdółki przygotowawcze przed wylewaniem 0,5 dnia

Koszty:
#uzupełnię po wylaniu płyty.

----------


## sebcioc55

*2.08.2014*

*Wylewamy !!*

Jako że to była moja pierwsza  styczność z takim etapem budowy to miałem gacie pełne, w nocy co chwile się budziłem i sprawdzałem czy to już. A wstałem o 4:30. Na początku podziękuję mojej Mamie za fotoreportaż z wylewania oraz za to że jak była potrzeba to wskoczyła w gumiaki i pomagała zgarniać beton  :smile: 
*7:15* przyjechała pompa z pierwszymi 10 metrami betonu. Na początek byłem ja i kolega Grzesiek. Ja machałem rurą a on odpowiadał za zawibrowanie betonu.



no i się zaczęło:







Po chwili przyjechali bracia Piotrek i Michał do pomocy. Co się później okazało mieli najtrudniejszą robotę  :wink:  - ściągali nadwyżki betonu tym samym nadając ostateczny kształt powierzchni płyty.



tu po prawej widać speca od pompy:



Na początku szło nam baaardzo mozolnie. Beton gęsty, ja lałem go za dużo, chłopaki jeszcze nie dopracowali techniki, ale robimy dalej. W końcu zawodowi z nas budowlańcy  :Cool: 
Potem przyjechało kolejne 10m betonu:







C25/30. Ale powiem szczerze, gdyby dali mi B25 to pewnie i tak bym się nie skapnął, mam nadzieje że tak nie zrobili...  :wink: 





W pewynm momencie musieliśmy zrobić przerwę żeby podgonić z równaniem i przełożyć rurki dalej, troche za dużo nawaliłem betonu, no to musiałem go porozgarniać  :wink: 





Tutaj wysięg pompy.



Chłopaki równają.



Grzesiek wibruje.



Tutaj już wszystko wypompowane, zostało mi może z 0,4m^3 betonu, a zamówiłem o 1,5m za dużo. Widocznie były różnice w poziomach gdzie niegdzie.



"wibrować czy nie wibrować.....?"



Tu już końcowe ściąganie betonu, ja tylko latałem jak głupi i nadwyżki zbierałem do taczki, co by się nie zmarnowały. To co zostało wylałem sobie na zjazd z drogi głównej. Miałem ewentualną nadwyżkę wlać do stopy pod słup w rogu tarasu, ale nie zdążyłem wykopać dołu i zazbroić.



No i po 2,5h roboty zrobione  :smile:  Tak to wygląda przed położeniem folii. Miejscami widać "posmak" zbrojenia. Są rowki po rurkach, są też drobne nierównosci i zgrubienia. 



Ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolony z efektu, ale płytek bym na to nie położył  :no:  A że pójdzie na to kilkanaście cm styro to mi to lata. Nie brałem też łaty wibracyjnej bo w wypożyczalni mieli takie duże i bałem się że jej nie podołam. Gdyby mieli małą to bym wziął. Tym sposobem zaoszczędziłem 300 zł, a gładka płyta nie jest musem.

Tak wygląda płyta po położeniu folii.



Zapodam jeszcze fotki płyty w pełnej okazałości ale jak ściągnę folie bo teraz zapomniałem.

Na chwilę obecną budowa płyty fundamentowej zajęła mi:
- wykop + podbudowa 1,5 dnia
- kanalizacja + przepusty 3 dni
- szalunek ze styro 6 dni
- naprawa szalunku 2,5 dnia
- zbrojenie 10,5 dnia
- zabezpieczenie szalunków + inne pierdółki przygotowawcze przed wylewaniem 0,5 dnia
- wpompowanie betonu + obróbka 2,5h

Koszty:
#uzupełnię po zrobieniu drenażu - zapomniałem o nim ale na dniach go wykonam  :smile:

----------


## Sadysta

Gratuluję płyty.
Widzę, że podpory prowadnic się przyjęły  :big grin: 
Oglądam i przypominam sobie moją robotę. Powodzenia będę odwiedzał.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Gratuluję płyty.
> Widzę, że podpory prowadnic się przyjęły 
> Oglądam i przypominam sobie moją robotę. Powodzenia będę odwiedzał.


Dzięki  :smile: 
Przyjęły i zrobiły dobrą robotę, bez nich i rurek to nie wiem jakby ta płyta wyglądała...
Teraz muszę tylko ją podlewać, na razie mam podlana i zakrytą folią na noc, zaraz jadę zobaczyć co tam się dzieje. Nie wiem tylko jak długo mam tą folie na niej trzymać.
Druga sprawa to zastanawiam się nad tymi cudami do stawiania pierwszej warstwy bloczków, wszyscy mi odradzają bo podobno poradzę sobie "tradycyjnie". Ale sęk w tym że ja lubie takie różne bajery i wynalazki  :cool:

----------


## Bridges

To i jak się przywitam, bo przeczytałem dziennik/tygodnik  :smile: 
Gratuluję płyty! Super osiągnięcie.

U mnie właśnie zabrakło tego patentu sadysty z rurkami na dystansach i tak zbierałem nadwyżki betonu drewnianą łatą długości 6-6,5m.
Zostały u mnie widoczne takie charakterystyczne łuki  :smile:  bo się łata wyginała :/

Ja folie miałem około 10 dni i codziennie raz podlewałem, a trafiłem na gorący czas na początku czerwca.

Powodzenia w dalszych pracach!

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam  :smile: 

teraz też nie jest zbyt chłodno  :smile:  ja już na piątek zamówiłem bloczki na ściany zewnętrzne. Zamierzam je postawić na płycie co bym się za dużo nie nadźwigał.
Dzisiaj jak byłem w betoniarni to mi powiedzieli że ludzie czasami wlewają beton i tylko więcej go wibrują buławą i tak zostawiają, bez żadnych łat i takich tam, ale tym sposobem nie miał bym kontroli nad grubością płyty, a miało być 22cm i jest 22-23cm.

Wieczorem jak będę miał chwile to zajrzę do Twojego DB  :smile:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sebcioc55

*4.08.2014*

*Zakupy i zebranie sił do dalszej pracy*

Ponieważ płyta "dochodzi" pod mokrą folią, a w piątek przyjadą bloczki to pora na opaskę, drenaż i kanalizacje deszczową. Oto co dziś zakupiłem:

Zestaw do drenażu, brakuje jeszcze folii kubełkowej no i chyba rurę obłożę jakimś żwirem, nie wiem czy to potrzebne bo u nas taki żwir 8-16 lub 16-32 kosztuje 55zł/tona a musze go kupić chyba z 6 ton. Chyba to oleje i zasypie go piachem, w końcu mam rurę w otulinie więc się nie zamuli, przynajmniej nie powinna  :wink: 



rura to wavin fi 100 w otulinie z włókna syntetycznego



Kupiłem też folię pod ściany zewnętrzne, piszą żeby kłaść ją na równym podłożu a najlepiej na zaprawie i potem dopiero właściwa zaprawa i bloczki. Ale moja płyta jest w miarę równa więc to oleje i położę folie na płycie i na to zaprawę.



Jak pisałem wyżej mam zamiar zrobić od razu kanalizację deszczową, ale nie wiem czy po jednym spuście na połać wystarczy. Tak niby jest w projekcie ale.... muszę się dowiedzieć czy będzie OK.

EDIT: kolejna wątpliwość. Zastanawiam się jakie zrobić nadproża. Najpierw chciałem zrobić je z takich gotowych belek:



Ale trzeba je nadmurowywać warstwą uzupełniającą z cegieł. Więc stanie chyba na standardowych L-kach ale chciałbym je ułożyć o tak i dać XPS pomiędzy nadproże a roletę. Jeszcze nie wiem czy na bank tak można zamontować okno, ale rozmawiałem z jedną firmą i nie stwierdzili problemu:

----------


## aiki

Nie znam tematu ale poczytaj o nadprożach do rolet. skrzynka sie chowa w nadproże i na to styropian i nie ma mostków termicznych.
Chyba, że czegoś tam nie pamiętam.

----------


## kamilb1987b

też wiele myślałem o roletach i pewnie wiele będę myśleć ale rolety podtynkowe stanowią mostek. jedyny ich plus to że nie widać kasety. ja ze względu na mierzenie typowo w pasywność będę robić coś takiego  dzięki temu po zamknięciu rolety między roletą a oknem będzie przestrzeń w której będzie sie gromadzić uciekające ciepło czyli w niej będzie taki bufor i powinny być mniejsze straty ciepła przez okna w nocy a wtedy i nad ranem jest najzimniej. minusem jest to że widać kasetę ale jestem w stanie to przełknąć dla likwidacji mostka. na dzień dzisiejszy nie wiem czy jest lepszy sposób na uniknięcie dużego mostka.
co do pakietów w ociepleniu to jakiś czas temu pisałem aby się nad tym zastanowić i miałem wątpliwości ale po zglebieniu z grubsza sprawy będę do tego każdego zachęcać. już tłumaczę dlaczego. pakiet dobry do montażu będzie musiał mieć wymiary 4-16-4-16-4 czyli razem 44mm. koszt takiego pakietu o współczynniku U szyby 0,6 to 156zł netto i jakieś 180 za szybę 0,5. taki pakiet może być przy powierzchni szyby max 3,5m2 więc łatwo przeliczyć co można a co nie. przy większych musi być grubsza szyba najlepiej 6-14-6-14-6 i to daje 46mm i jeszcze myślę że ujdzie. co do wiatrów to szyba wytrzyma w XPSie  raczej podobnie jak w ramie więc nie ma co się tym martwić. ta grubsza szyba kosztuje jakieś 200zł netto. jak Ci zostało trochę XPSa to w sam raz na pakiety wystarczy. jak się boisz o duże okna to daj pakiety tam gdzie są mniejsze bo takie też masz a przy okazji będą mieć lepszy współczynnik od typowego okna i tańsze o ponad połowę. można przemyśleć bo jeszcze jest czas.
OZC które podawałeś to tak jak wcześniej Ci wspominano raczej wychodzi dobrze dla parametrów które podałeś. dla parterówki ciężko jest schodzić niżej ze względu na większą powierzchnię podłogi i dachu a przez nie dużo ucieka. 10cm w podłodze to bardzo mało, ale można było dać pod typowo podłogę dodatkowo 10cm EPS100 i byłoby lepiej a przy okazji mniej betonu, mniej zbrojenia a może nawet bardziej by się opłacało rozproszone. o coś takiego mi chodziło  rysunek nie jest idealny ale można się  domyśleć o co chodzi. tylko że teraz jest za późno.do ogrzewania lepiej sobie wsiąść pompę ciepła z dobrym COPem i też nie będzie masakrycznie drogo. planujesz styro jeszcze na podłogę więc te 10cm musi być. w dachu daj sobie te 40cm przyzwoitej wełny i będzie cieplutko.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie znam tematu ale poczytaj o nadprożach do rolet. skrzynka sie chowa w nadproże i na to styropian i nie ma mostków termicznych.
> Chyba, że czegoś tam nie pamiętam.


W przypadku skrzynki pod nadprożem. to wlatuje tam zimne powietrze przez szczelinę w miejscu gdzie wychodzi roleta i tak na prawde w skrzynce po jakims czasie temperatura jest taka jak na zewnątrz, czyli mamy spooory mostek. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem, bez mostków, jest roleta na elewacji, ale to nie wchodzi w gre, wtedy bym już w ogóle zrezygnował z rolet.





> pisze....


Tak jak pisałem wyżej, moim zdaniem roleta na widoku to masakra. Muszę ją wsadzić pod izolację/zrównać ją. To moje kombinowane nadprożę wydaje się dobrym rozwiązaniem, nie mniej jednak wymaga trochę zabawy, no i wszystkie okna od góry bedą mocowane w XPSsie.
Jeżeli chodzi o same pakiety, to u mnie jeszcze nie ten poziom wtajemniczenia w budownictwo abym się na to szarpnął. W garażu je zrobie w ramach testu, może w następnym domu się odważę  :smile: 
Ostatnio chodzą mi po głowie okna aluminiowe z jak najmniejszą ramą, taką która właściwie służyła by tylko do mocowania pakietów w murze/izolacji.
Natomiast jeżeli chodzi o OZC to wyszło jak wyszło, przegrody uważam że mam b.dobre wpasowują się pomiędzy NF15 a NF40 a czasami mniej.
W podłodze będzie w sumie ok 28cm 0,035, ściany to 20 cm 0,031 no i strop to będzie jakieś 40-60cm 0,040 (lepiej więcej tańszej niż mniej droższej). Zamiast jechać w nadmiarową izolację lepiej dołożyć np do PC, tam każda stracona kWh boli 4x mniej - wszystko trzeba liczyć.

W konkursie na źródło ogrzewania zostało już tylko dwóch kandydatów: GAZ oraz PC glikolowa ( chiński meeting :smile:  albo polski eco-pol, DZ we własnym zakresie), gaz wcale nie jest taki drogi, ale to jednak gaz, byle jaka wojna i będzie kosztował miliony albo go zakręcą! A PC tania w użytkowaniu ale jednak swoje kosztuje no i jak urwą mnie od prądu to będzie zimno... Najlepsza opcja to PC + fotowoltaika na całym/połowie dachu, ale to jednak duży wydatek $$ żeby potem mieć tanio i niezależnie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

bez prądu to nic teraz nie będzie chodzić bo wszystko wymaga zasilania do sterowania więc nie ma co się obawiać pompy ciepła. ja osobiście gazu nie chcę to bo są ruski a im nie wolno ufać a prąd raczej musi zawsze być (nie licząc awarii). ilość ocieplenia nie świadczy że ma się NF40 lub NF15 tylko zapotrzebowanie na ciepło. czasami wystarczy mieć tyle co Ty masz do NF40 a czasami nie. to zależy od strefy, szczelności i wyglądu domu. niestety parterówką nie osiągniesz za wiele przy normalnych nakładach finansowych.

----------


## sebcioc55

wiem że nie świadczy, tylko przywołuje pewne "normy" bo do czegoś trzeba się odnieść. Jest tutaj na forum parę osób które osiągnęły przedział NF15-NF40 w domu parterowym i to bez wielkich nakładów finansowych. U mnie dużo psuje to że to parterówka, kolejne rzeczy to okna od północy, okno narożne i inne. 
Jeżeli miałbym PC z COP 4 to zużywałbym 4x mniej kWh czyli coś koło NF15  :wink: 

EDIT: piec gazowy podłączasz pod UPS i masz ciepło w domu  :wink:  ale zobaczymy jakie będą wyceny na przyłącze gazowe i instalację w domu, oraz czy dojrzeje do samodzielnej instalacji PC.

----------


## sebcioc55

*8.08.2014*

Witam, niestety postępy na placu boju marne bo praca zawodowa nie pozostawia mi zbyt dużo czasu na budowę.
Tak jak obiecałem wcześniej wrzucam zdjęcia gołej płyty po zdjęciu folii:







przyjechała też połowa bloczków na ściany zewnętrzne:





oraz klej który rozłożyłem na bardzo mocnej izolowanej palecie  :big tongue: 



Wieczorem zabrałem się za bednarkę, doły wykopałem wcześniej po pracy, oprócz bednarki miejscami nad nią wejdą jeszcze rury od deszczówki. Uziom otokowy wykonuję wg normy PN-IEC: 61024-1:2001 na głębokości co najmniej 0,5m i odległości od budynku nie mniejszej niż 1m i 1,5m od wejscia.



niestety zabrakło mi 6m bednarki, będę musiał w poniedziałek dokupić. Weekend mam cały zawalony więc robota ruszy z kopyta od poniedziałku  :wink:

----------


## kamilb1987b

jak ja bym też chciał już budować a nie czekać... aż mnie nosi do tego i pewnie jak będę budować to na prochach będę jechać aby to wytrzymać bo pewnie będę robić do upadłego. też planuję bloczki solbet. cenowo dużo tańsze od ytonga i termalicy i słyszałem że jakościowo mocna średnia półka. jak będziesz murować to będę wdzięczny za opinie czy trzymają wymiary.

----------


## sebcioc55

*14.08.2014*

Witam po krótkiej przerwie  :smile: 
praca zawodowa ostatnio mnie nie oszczędzała i nie miałem czasu na budowę. Całe szczęście od dzisiaj wszystko się zmieniło bo mam 2 tygodnie urlopu, który zamierzam wykorzystać na wymurowanie ścian zewnętrznych (taki jest plan, jak będzie to zobaczymy).

Więc ściany zewnętrzne tak jak już pisałem będą z betonu komórkowego firmy SOLBET, o szerokości 24 cm odmiana 600. Specjalnie dla *kamilb1987b* sprawdziłem wymiary kilku bloczków i zgadzają się z deklarowanymi: (jeżeli jakaś duża ilość będzie miała inne wymiary lub będzie dużo popękanych bloczków to będę raportował)





Do pomocy przy pierwszej warstwie wezwałem kolegę Krzycha (już mi pomagał przy podbudowie), ponieważ też jest na urlopie więc ma czas  :wink:  Samemu nie dał bym rady z niwelatorem. Zanim wszystko sobie przygotowaliśmy i ogarneliśmy system to minęło troche czasu, ale w końcu zaczeliśmy:



W murowaniu pierwsze jwarstwy pomagały nam specjalne cuda, które odkupiłem od *sadysty* - na prawde dają radę, przy dobrze wypoziomowanej zaprawie kładziesz bloczek i ewentualne minimalne poprawki i jedziesz dalej.



Do cięcia mam specjalną piłę i specjalny bajer żeby równo nią ciąć.



Poniżej efekty kilku godzin pracy. Pierwsze bloczki szły nam baardzo powoli, pózniej już było ekspresowo, szkoda że Krzychu musiał jechać bo dzisiaj byśmy skończyli pierwszą warstwę, a tak to tylko zdążyłem przygotować sobie na jutro stojaki.







Zanim dzisiaj zaczęliśmy to jeszcze sprawdziliśmy niwelatorem jak wyszła mi ta cała super ekstra płyta fundamentowa  :wink: 
No i wyszła całkiem nieźle, najwyższa różnica poziomów to 1,7 cm co daje średnią 0,85 cm, jak dla mnie to zajebiście  :cool: 



Nadszedł też czas na podsumowanie kosztów płytty fundamentowej (czasu jeszcze nie podliczę bo nie dokończyłem opaski):




> koszt: [zł]	Uwagi
> 1000	Projekt plyty fundamentowej
> 140	        deski 8x2 + 60mb kontrłat
> 1050	wykop pod płytę 350 zł + dowozenie piachu na podbudowę 700
> 1620	piasek zasypowy 150 ton 
> 56	        10l paliza do zagęszczarki
> 7.5	        kolanko fi110 45*
> 56.83	rura arot osłonowa fi 45 10mb
> 245.12	rura osłonowa fi 50 8mb, bednarka 30kg do zwrotu
> ...


Wyszło 230,36 zł/m^2 brutto płyty fundamentowej, jest to koszt całkowity, płyta z opaską, drenaż i uziom otokowy, wszystko do stanu 0. Jeszcze poodliczam sobie część VATu i wyjdzie troche taniej. Moim zdaniej wyszło tanio  :cool:  ale swoje się narobiłem.

----------


## kamilb1987b

napisałeś że za projekt płyty dałeś tysiaka z groszami, mam rozumieć że Twój architekt tego nie robił?

----------


## sebcioc55

Moj projekt to projekt gotowy na ławach, architekt adaptujacy nie podjał sie zaprojektowania płyty, wiec kupiłem projekt online  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Przy łączeniu docinanych pustaków jak i w narożnikach dawaj spoinę pionową.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Moj projekt to projekt gotowy na ławach, architekt adaptujacy nie podjał sie zaprojektowania płyty, wiec kupiłem projekt online


to zapodaj linka do tej stronki bo też bym ich o to popytał. wtedy dużo taniej mogę mieć projekt. będę wdzięczny.

----------


## [email protected]

[QUOTE=sebcioc55;6580068]*14.08.2014*

Witam po krótkiej przerwie  :smile: 
praca zawodowa ostatnio mnie nie oszczędzała i nie miałem czasu na budowę. Całe szczęście od dzisiaj wszystko się zmieniło bo mam 2 tygodnie urlopu, który zamierzam wykorzystać na wymurowanie ścian zewnętrznych (taki jest plan, jak będzie to zobaczymy).

Więc ściany zewnętrzne tak jak już pisałem będą z betonu komórkowego firmy SOLBET, o szerokości 24 cm odmiana 600. Specjalnie dla *kamilb1987b* sprawdziłem wymiary kilku bloczków i zgadzają się z deklarowanymi: (jeżeli jakaś duża ilość będzie miała inne wymiary lub będzie dużo popękanych bloczków to będę raportował)[quote/]


Cena w miarę w normie - choć u mnie wyszło sporo mniej, ale co zrobione własnorecznie to przynajmniej masz pewność że dobrze, poza tym - to jednak płyta a to ogromna przewaga nad tradycyjnymi - przynajmniej dla mnie, jeśłi chodzi o solbet - sprawdzaj dobrze - już pisałem że u znajomej róznice w szerokości były do 1,5cm! jedne miały 24 inne 23 a skrajne 22,5 - ekipa musiała licować na równo do środka a na zewnatrz wyglądało jakby ktoś klocki powciskał do środka. Przy styro to potem sam nie wiem jak to nadrobić - takrze materiał sprawdzaj i reklamuj jak cos nie pasuje. 

Jak już masz pierwszą warstwę to już z górki - ale sprawdź ja tez niwelatorem - przeciez własnie tu możesz zgubić to co Ci wyszło na płycie...

----------


## sebcioc55

@Aiki oczywiscie spoiny pionowe kleilem na zaprawe w naroznikach i przy docinanych. Wpychalem jej ile sie dalo. Teraz juz tylko klej - dzieki Bogu bo z tym robieniem idzie ślamazarnie.
@Kamilb1987b konstruktor to ppkonstruktor, wygoogluj sobie, moge ich polecic, kompetentni i mozna sie z nini dogadac.
@Santosz bloczki sprawdzam co jakis czas, na razie trzymaja wymiar lub max -1mm. Niwelatorem wszystko jade, narozniki mam co do milimetra. Co do kosztow to wiesz kazdy robi inaczej, Ty nie dawales XPS ani ton zbrojenia, ale za to miales konkretna wymiane gruntu. Ja uwazam ze cena dobra, wyceny od firm mialem tyle co teraz + jeszcze 10k, wiec wlasną pracą sporo zaoszczedzilem.
Powiem jeszcze jedno ze Twoj dziennik w duzym stopniu natchnal mnie do tego aby robic plyte samemu, patrzylem na zdjecia i sobie myslalem: wyglada na proste, powinienem dac rade. No i dalem  :cool: 

Dobra, wracam do murowania bo mi urlopu zabraknie  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

*16.08.2014*

Witam. Ściany pną się do góry. Pomaga mi Pani inspektor. Wczoraj był też kolega z W-wy, a przed wczoraj z Poznania, więc udział w mojej budowie ma pół Polski  :wink:  Co tam będę pisał, najlepiej pokażę zdjęcia:

Tutaj widać p.Inspektor jak bawi się niwelatorem i kolegę Dawida - przy okazji weekendowego grilla postanowił pomóc  :smile:  Pogoda nie dopisywała więc tylko zdążyliśmy dokończyć pierwszą warstwę, ale za to jest równo.



Tutaj już następny dzień, p.Inspektor kładzie klej, a ja na to bloczki, gdyby nie docinanie szło by jak z bicza strzelił.



specjalne łączniki do ścian działowych - zgadnijcie co to jest? Nadaje się znakomicie  :wink: 



Poniżej poglądowe panoramy, sorry za jakość ale mi się śpieszyło, tak tylko poglądowo.





I tu pojawia się pytanie, w technologi ścian z BK pod ostatnią warstwę podokienną daje się pręty zbrojeniowe wtopione w bruzdy w bloczkach. Powiedzcie jak to zrobić tutaj - gdzie jest tylko jedna warstwa, pod spodem płyta fundamentowa, nie ma gdzie dać zbrojenia, jak myślicie? Mam jeszcze dwa podobne okna no i drzwi, mam coś tam zbroić?? i najważniejsze pytanie, jak? Będę wdzięczny za podpowiedzi.



Wczoraj wymurowaliśmy ponad dwie palety bloczków, jak tak dalej pójdzie to za 9 dni ściany będą stały.

----------


## aiki

Przyjdzie rusztowanie pójdzie trochę wolniej.

----------


## kamilb1987b

czyli na tej jednej warstwie będziesz miał już okno? jakie? tarasowe i drzwi? czy jakieś duże okienko fix?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Przyjdzie rusztowanie pójdzie trochę wolniej.


no jutro jadę się rozejrzeć za jakimś, nie wiem czy pożyczać a może kupić, bo pewnie się przyda, a będę jeszcze budował osobny garaż.




> czyli na tej jednej warstwie będziesz miał już okno? jakie? tarasowe i drzwi? czy jakieś duże okienko fix?


tak, na tej warstwie będę miał okno - nikt nie wie czy dawać tam jakieś zbrojenie?
Akurat tam na zdjęciu będzie okno narożne 2,48 fix + 0,98 fix łączone niezbyt energooszczędnym słupkiem  :mad: , no ale cóż, dom też musi jakoś wyglądać. Mam jeszcze jednego fixa od góry do dołu, drzwi tarasowe no i drzwi wejściowe, wszystko na tej pierwszej warstwie bloczków i cholera nie wiem czy tam wciskać jakieś pręty czy nie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

stałem dokładnie przed tym samym problemem co Ty teraz tylko ze ja jeszcze nie buduje i się nad tym zastanawiam aby właśnie w tej chwili wiedzieć co zrobić. z tego co wiem to BK robi się na kleju i temu daje zbrojenie a jak pierwsza warstwa była na zaprawie to ona powinna wytrzymać, dla pewności lepiej zapytać konstruktora. wydaje mi się że to powinno być w projekcie. można też nie murować pierwszej warstwy pod takie okna tylko okna zamówić z takim poszerzeniem i producenci mi tak zalecali więc możesz też zapytać gościa od okien i najwyżej skuć kilka bloczków pod oknami i tyle. a będziesz dawać jeszcze styro na podłogę? jakie ogrzewanie planujesz?

----------


## sebcioc55

> stałem dokładnie przed tym samym problemem co Ty teraz tylko ze ja jeszcze nie buduje i się nad tym zastanawiam aby właśnie w tej chwili wiedzieć co zrobić. z tego co wiem to BK robi się na kleju i temu daje zbrojenie a jak pierwsza warstwa była na zaprawie to ona powinna wytrzymać, dla pewności lepiej zapytać konstruktora. wydaje mi się że to powinno być w projekcie. można też nie murować pierwszej warstwy pod takie okna tylko okna zamówić z takim poszerzeniem i producenci mi tak zalecali więc możesz też zapytać gościa od okien i najwyżej skuć kilka bloczków pod oknami i tyle. a będziesz dawać jeszcze styro na podłogę? jakie ogrzewanie planujesz?


Podloga bedzie na wysokosci wlasnie tych bloczkow na zdjeciu, czyli musze dobic jeszcze z 26-27cm, mysle ze 2cm wykonczenia potem 6cm wylewka z podlogowka no i zostanie miejsce na 19cm styro - jego grubosc uzalezniona od tych wczesniejszych.
A ogdzewanie to tak jak pisalem albo tania PC albo gaz - ale co raz bardziej sie do niego zniechecam.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Gaz to sa ruski i lepiej nie byc od nich zaleznym. A prad zawsze musi byc. Plyte masz ocieplona wiec teoretycznie styro jest zbedny i bedzie podrazac inwestycje. Ale skoro juz chcesz miec te bloczki na pierwszej warstwie to styro trzeba dac aby podniesc podloge tylko parter bedzie niski o ten bloczek czyli moze z 2,5m bedzie miec, troche malono chyba ze bedziesz o ten jeden wiecej murowac. Trzeba to obgadac a architektem adaptujacym. Podlogowke bedziesz robic?

----------


## [email protected]

Gratuluję decyzji, tym bardziej miło, że trochę natchnienia dały moje wypociny, jak sam pewnbie zauważyłeś nic to trudnego - na tyle że wraz z kolegą budowlańcem zakupiliśmy ploter do cięcia styropianu - taki profesjonalny że zajmuje pół garażu i teraz robimy gotowe płyty fundamentowe wraz z obrzeżem do konkretnego projektu - całość na miejscu składa się jak klocki. Ale właśnie na własnej płycie się przekonałem co można usprawnić i jak to wychodzi kosztowo. 

Masz rację - nie miałem xps i tyle zbrojenia - za namową HenoKa porobiłem znaczniki w kilku miejscach na kanalizie i ścianach i obserwuję czy mi chata nie siada i na razie.....to mucha nie siada a dom stoi.

Jeśli chodzi o pierwsza warstwę - rzeczywiście niepotrzebnie murowałeś pod okna - są specjalne podpory (mam takjie u siebie) warte polecenia bo mam je ocieplane i eliminuja mostki termiczne. Ale też powiem tak - moja firma która mury stawiałą - nie dawała zbrojenia pod okna - i jakoś żyje. Zaraz się pewnie podniosą głosy i larum - ze jak, przecież trzeba, bedzie pekac - ale słuchajcie - mnie tez ktos zarzucil w dzienniku ze mam zbrojenie spawane a nie wiazane, ze spawac nie mozna itd. I co....bajki to. Ilu fachowców tyle opinii.....

Jesli chodzi o ogrzewanie - zima dopiero przede mna i o kosztach PC bede mogł powiedziec na wiosne ale w tej chwili grzeje wodę, bojler 300l i kosztuje mnie to - 40gr/dzien a woda temp 44st, wiec jest tanio.....

----------


## kamilb1987b

nie a co porównywać spawanego zbrojenia do zbrojenia pod oknem bloczków. jak jadę do pracy to po drodze byłem na jednej budowie i gadałem z gościem i mówił że kiedyś robili na ytongu ale zrezygnowali bo często im ściany pękały tłumacząc naprężeniami. z tego co mówił to zbrojenia pod oknami też nie dawali bo uznawali że nie trzeba. jak producent każe dawać to lepiej dawać, sebcio w Twoim przypadku myślę że nic się nie stanie z tym jednym bloczkiem bo w końcu jak się muruje na 4 warstwy i wtedy zostawia otwór na okno to po 3 warstwie daje się zbrojenie a 4 leży na tym więc Tobie leży na zbrojonej płycie pierwsza warstwa i jeszcze na zaprawie jest. myślę że możesz spać spokojnie ale nie mniej jednak niepotrzebne koszty przez to sobie zrobiłeś. ja na Twoim miejscu wolałbym skuć te parę bloczków i nie dawać styropianu na płyte którą i tak masz juz ocieploną tylko wymierzyć sobie jaką będziesz miał posadzkę wysoką i o tyle zamówić poszerzenia w profilach od okien. jeszcze na to jest czas.

----------


## [email protected]

Jeśłi ma być podłogówka to i tak trzeba dać styro, folie i wylewkę wiec pewnie z 17cm min zalezy ile chce dać pod podłogówkę, poza tym nie porównuję zbrojenia pod oknem do spawania belek tylko wskazuję na różnorodność opinii - jak słusznie napisałeś w swoim poście - Ty myślisz.....ale nie popierasz swojego myślenia jakimiś naukowymi tezami - czyli to tylko kolejna opinia - a inwestor decyzję musi podjąć i najlepiej jak się z kilku źródeł podpyta i sam wyciagnie wnioski - ja z doświadczenia własnego tylko powiem, że konstruktorzy, kierbudzi i inne kierowniki lubią przesadzac z ilością zbrojenia......pytanie ....czy u Ciebie są z polecenia czy z łapanki?

----------


## sebcioc55

Po konsultacji z infolinia techniczna Solbetu i moim kierbudem nie bede dawsl zadnego zbrojenia nad ta puerwsza warstwe. Kierbud powiedzial ze w ogole nie potrzeba zadnego zbrojenia pod okna, ale ja dam bo mi zostalo duzo pretow. 
@Santosz a powiedz co to za izolowane elementy po okna?? U mnie mostka raczej nie bedzie bo okno tarasowe bedzie zamontowane tak jak zwykle.
Jezeli chodzi o podlogowke to oczywiscie bedzie, pod nia styro aby wyrownac poziom podlogi do tego bloczka, no i gdzies musze poupychac wszystkie instalacje. A 10cm pod plyta to zdecydowanie za malo... wiec bedzie w sumie prawie 30.

----------


## sebcioc55

*19.08.2014*

Ponieważ pogoda nie pozwoliła na prace na budowie mam czas aby coś naskrobać w dzienniku. 
Najpierw dzisiaj przyjechał transport z nadprożami i resztą bloczków. Rozładował jedną paletę i bum trask plask pękła rurka od hydrauliki i zaczął tryskać olej, dobrze że nie nad ścianą bo by mi pierdykło na nią!! No i na jednej palecie się skończyło. Mają wrócić jutro.



Oprócz przyklejenia paru bloczków udało mi się dzisiaj połowicznie wykonać dozbrojenia stref podokiennych. Tak jak producent bloczków zaleca wykonałem bruzdy pod ostatniąwarstwą bloczków pod oknami na szerokość +50cm po za obszar okna. Wtopię tam pręty fi10 bo takie mi tylko zostały.
Najpierw robiłem nacięcia w bloczkach specjalnym sprzętem:





Potem specjalnym dłutem i młotem robiłem rowki, wyszło bardzo precyzyjnie ale zajęło trochę czasu. Musiałem też uważać bo młot mocny a BK się łatwo mu poddawał.





Jutro ma być lepsza pogoda więc może coś już się zacznie dziać więcej  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Wczoraj odwiedziłem producenta wiązarów w Szczecinie, dogadaliśmy się, zostawiłem zaliczkę. Takie o to cuda mi zaproponowali, zdecydowałem się na zamianę strychu na przestrzeń gdzie pas dolny będzie miał wytrzymałość 220kg/m2, więc w jakiejś tam przyszłości coś tam będzie można wykombinować, takie wzmocnienie będzie mnie kosztować +2k, ale bedę mógł tam spokojnie sobie chodzić, nawet jak trochę mi się utyje  :wink: 
Cena ogólnie do przyjęcia, a firma robi wrażenie solidnej. Montaż prawdopodobnie na koniec września, ponieważ wcześniej nie dadzą rady, a i ja chce dać sobie szansę na przygotowanie wszystkiego na montaż konstrukcji, który uwaga - zajmie *1 dzień*. Potem już tylko go ołacę i położę dachówki - ciekawe czy to będzie takie trudne jak mnie wszyscy straszą.





Ponieważ już marnowałem czas po za budową to podjechałem też do lokalnej fabryki okien i zaproponowali mi profile Schuco Si82.



do tego rolety PORTOS z silnikami elektrycznymi:



Skrzynki rolet montowane są do prowadnic, a prowadnice do ramy okna. Już rozmawiałem i da radę to zamontować tak jak ja chcę, czyli roleta będzie oddalona od nadproża o 2-3cm. Mam nadzieje że moje cudowanie da efekty w postaci braku mostka od skrzynki z roletą. Jeszcze jedna sprawa, wycena tych okien wraz z roletami i montażem jest najniższa ze wszystkich, które otrzymałem do tej pory, więc chyba mam zwycięzcę  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam! Niestety przytrafił mi się pierwszy poważny babol budowlany. Wyszedł mój talent do murowania i brak doświadczenia. Nie wiem jak to się stało ale się stało, z resztą sami zobaczcie:



Ten ucięty bloczek jest wyrównany do sznurka i taka powinna być ta ściana. Jak widać trochę źle wymurowałem 4 warstwy bloczków na ścianie wschodnej. Ściana o długości ok 9m ma lekkie wybrzuszenie na zewnątrz budynku. Pośpiech niedokładność no i mam. W najgorszym miejscu odchyłka od prawidłowej lini ściany wyności 1,3 cm. Ściany są w pionie, ale przesunięte troszke, ewidentnie widać że sznurek do którego je murowałem po prostu był za słąbo naciągnięty i pod wpływem wiatru (a od tygodnia pizga równo) trochę się "wybrzuszył". No ale dobra, jest jak jest, nie będę tego burzyć. Następną warstwę już wymurowałem równo, sznurek tak naciągnałęm że prawię pękł. Sprawdziłem też inne ściany i jest OK, nawet ściana która jest dłuższa ale już budowana "z wiatrem" jest w porządku.
Tutaj pojawia się pytanie do mądrzejszych i bardziej doświadczonych: co z tym fantem zrobić? Wewnątrz pójdzie trochę więcej tynku, ale na zewnątrz? Cała tamta ściana będzie w styropianie i jakimś tynku. Zeszlifować to jakoś? Czy może kombinować potem ze styropianem i go ewentualnie zetrzeć do równego?

EDIT: moje niedbalstwo może być nauczką dla innych aby bardziej skupiać się na tym co się robi  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Mniejsze placki kleju pod styropian i do tej wysokości styro i 1cm cieńszy. Taki urządzonkiem do ciecia styro sobie poradzisz bez problemu.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Olej to. Zanim przyjdzie czas na styropian zdarzysz zapomniec a potem polozysz styropian i nawet nie zauwazysz ze cos jest nie halo. Wierz mi, 13mm brzucha na 9metrach dlugosci to zaden problem. Nie przejmuj sie drobnotkami, zanim skonczysz SSO czeka Cie wiele podobnym zagwostek, szkoda teraz czasu i zdrowia na zastanawianie sie  :smile:

----------


## scruffty

Popieram przedmówcę, jak styro przykleisz to najwyżej z zewnątrz dotrzesz tarką pod sznurek, mniej rzeźbienia będzie a i od środka będzie Ci łatwiej wyprowadzić tynk.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Olej to. Zanim przyjdzie czas na styropian zdarzysz zapomniec a potem polozysz styropian i nawet nie zauwazysz ze cos jest nie halo. Wierz mi, 13mm brzucha na 9metrach dlugosci to zaden problem


Teraz już jade prawidłowo, tak jak radzicie, potem będę sie martwił. Stan na dzisiaj (widać jak p.Inspektor wykańcza resztki kleju :wink: ):



Widać zaczątek okien, postanowiliśmy je powiększyć o jeden bloczek (24cm), doszliśmy do wniosku że będzie lepiej bo nie wiedzieliśmy jak to jest z podłużnymi oknami dopóki ich nie zobaczyliśmy u nas, a właściwie okna w kuchni. Ucierpi na tym energooszczędność, bo większe okna od północy to zło, no ale cóż.... z gustami się nie dyskutuje :wink: 

A powiedzcie mi, nadproża L kłaść na jak wysokiej zaprawie? Stosunek 1:3 cement do piasku wystarczy? No i wychodzi mi tak że w bloczkach BK będę musiał zrobić wcinkę na nadprożę 8cm głębokie (przy zaprawie grubej na 2cm) - można tak? Czy lepiej dorównać do nadproża bloczkiem a brakujące cm wymurować z jakiś cegieł? Przyznam że wolałbym tą pierwszą opcję...

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam, mury pną się do góry, ale powoli... Jest dużo docinania i włażenia na rusztowanie. W niedziele zamówiłem chopaków to mi pomogą nadproża wtargać, bo te o długości 2,40m nie ma mowy że dam radę sam zamontować. Jak już jestem przy temacie nadproży to po konsultacji z kierownikiem budowy nadproża dam na 1,5-2cm poduszce z zaprawy a pod zaprawą dam BK, niby lepiej cegłę ale do mnie cegły nie przemawiają w ogóle. Obmyśliłem już ostateczny wygląd naszego nadproża. Trochę kombinacji ale mam nadzieje że się sprawdzą.



może wsadziłbym jakiś termometr między XPS a skrzynkę, tak z ciekawości?

----------


## kamilb1987b

ja ze względu na mostek nie będę chować skrzynki w ociepleniu tylko coś takiego  wizualnie może szału nie ma ale wtedy rolety mogę dokupić w późniejszym terminie i nie będzie mostka ze względu na zmniejszenie ilości ocieplenia i styku okna z roletą. przy okazji po zamknięciu rolety między oknem a roletą będzie robić sie fajna poduszka cieplna dzięki której będę liczyć na mniejsze straty ciepła.

----------


## sebcioc55

*26.08.2014*

Witam, mury się pną do góry, z resztą co będę się rozpisywał: 



To zdjęcie z dzisiaj rana, później też zrobiłem ale się jakoś nie zrobiło  :wink:  Wczoraj do pomocy przy 70kg nadprożąch przyjechał kolega Grzesiek, razem w miarę sprawnie nam poszło. Z dniem dzisiejszym budowa ścian zajęła mi: 11 dni. Są to całe dni. Zaczynamy 9-10 (raczej 10 bo po całym dniu pracy się dobrze śpi :wink: ), o 15 godzinna przerwa na obiad i schodzimy z budowy o 21 jak jest już prawie ciemno. Piszę my bo dzielnie pomaga mi pani Inspektor  :smile:  bez niej szło by mi dużo wolniej. Fakt że ja tylko targam bloczki,  za to ona jest odpowiedzialna za klej. Z resztą we dwójkę zawsze raźniej, a po za tym nie muszę wysłuchiwać narzekań typu że nie spędzamy razem czasu tylko ciągle siedzę na budowie - tak to siedzimy razem  :cool: 

Plany na najbliższą przyszłość:
- do końca tygodnia (31.08.2014) planuję zakończyć murowanie ścian zewnętrznych
- do 14.09.2014 zamierzam wykonać wieniec wraz ze słupem tarasowym
- do 31.09.2014 zamierzam wykonać ściany szczytowe
- pierwszy tydzień października wjadą wiązary (jeden dzień roboty)
- do pierwszych śniegów zamierzam pokryć cały dach dachówką
- przy braku mrozów wykonam ściany działowe i zacznę okablowanie
- na wiosnę to się zobaczy ....  :wink: 

Plan wydaje mi się ambitny ale do zrobienia, pomimo 210 m2 powierzchni dachu i tego że będę to robił po raz pierwszy, no ale wszystko robie pierwszy raz i na razie mi jakoś idzie, ledwo bo ledwo ale idzie  :cool:

----------


## sebcioc55

*30.08.2014*

Coś mi nie idzie to murowanie ostatnimi czasy. Trzeba to skończyć i zacząć następny etap. Nie mam zdjęcia bieżącego stanu bo dzisiaj z budowy przegonił mnie deszcz i w popłochu zbierałem graty. Jeszcze w deszczu kończyłem zalewać nadproża. Trochę je ztuningowałem, najpierw wlałem trochę betonu, potem dodałem trochę okruchów BK pozostałych po bruzdowaniu pod pręty w strefach podokiennych i dodałem betonu do równego - u mnie na budowie nic sie nie zmarnuje, a może nawet bedzie cieplej o 0,0002 %  :wink: 

Widziałem tutaj na forum w pytaniach do firmy H&H stwierdzenie, że nie trzeba stref nad nadprożem wiązać z murem po bokach, bo tak się własnie zastanawiam czy to robić czy nie. U mnie 1,5 warstwy bloczków nad nadprożem będzie już wieniec. I jak kleić bloczki na nadprożu L? Na zaprawe? Bo na klej to chyba nie wyjdzie..
Kolejne co mnie zastanawia - muszę zrobić stope fundamentową pod słup na tarasie, po jakim czasie od wylania stopy, będę mógł wylać na niej 4m słup? A  może wylać wszystko za jednym razem? - nie wiem czy tak można...

----------


## Kac-Per

Bardzo sprawnie idzie Ci to klejenie. Oby tylko zima w tym roku nie pospieszyła się do nas. Pozdrawiam

----------


## sebcioc55

*10.09.2014*

Witam ponownie po dłuższej przerwie. Znowu praca zawodowa sabotuje moje budowanie, a do tego pogoda nie sprzyja. Moje wczesniejsze plany legły w gruzach. Prawdopodobnie będę miał 2-tygodniową obsuwę ze ścianami. No ale cóż... żeby wygrać trzeba grać więc się nie poddaję i jak tylko mogę to działam. 
Dzisiaj jak przyjechałem ok 18 na budowę to zastałem miły widok:



W końcu coś się zaczyna dziać w temacie prądu, do tej pory miałem go "po sąsiedzku". Ostatnio widziałem geodetów jak wbijali drewniane kołki w miejscach przyłącza. Dodam że umowę z Eneą podpisałem pod koniec grudnia 2013, więc prawie 10 mies czekania do jakiegoś ruchu, a kiedy będę mógł korzystać też nie wiem.
Ponieważ ostatnio dużo pada, a dzisiaj chyba ktoś lał wężem strażackim z góry to i u mnie są tego efekty, ściany mokre, a na płycie kilkucentymetrowy basen  :cool:  . Musiałem trochę spuścić wody za pomocą kanalizy, a nadmiar wody trafił do powiększonego "zbiornika retencyjnego", w którym później po prostu położę rurę kanalizacyjną do POŚki.




A tutaj zdjęcie z przed dwóch dni:



Jest to stan mniej wiecej aktualny. Zostało mi naprawdę nie wiele, kupiłem sobie nową zabawkę i zobaczymy czy pomoże mi trochę podgonić te ściany. Brakującą stal na wieniec już zamówiłem, na poczatku tygodnia albo jeszcze w tym zamówie płyty durelis na szalunek.
Jak myślicie czy lepiej będzie najpierw zrobić szalunek a potem wsadzić do niego zbrojenie czy odwrotnie?

----------


## DrKubus

Byś się przyznał jaką zabawkę kupiłeś, skoro ma pomóc w stawianiu ścian?

----------


## aiki

lisi ogon obstawiam.
Najpierw rób szalunek

----------


## sebcioc55

> lisi ogon obstawiam.
> Najpierw rób szalunek


masz szklaną kulę ? :wink:  No kupiłem piłę szablastą w meeega dobrej cenie i do tego specjalny 45cm brzeszczot. Dzisiaj z samego rana przed praca pociąłem sobie kilka bloczków na nadproże i powiem że idzie w miarę, szybciej niż zwykłą piłą, ale gdyby ten brzeszczot miał takie zęby jak piła dedry to ciął bym ten BK jak masło. 
BTW: dzisiaj oprócz tych kilku bloczków nic nie pociąłem, za to cały dzień od rana do wieczora w pracy. Czekam na lepzse czasy i pogodę.

@aiki mówisz że najpierw szalunek? W takim razie zrobię szalunek, potem "na ziemi" zrobię sobie zbrojenie w kawałkach i poproszę sąsiada żeby mi pomógł swoim sprzętem to wszystko wsadzić w szalunki, a potem te kawałki połączę.

----------


## aiki

Wieniec nie taki cieżki w dwie osoby na raty dasz rade wtargać to na górę.

----------


## robbaz78

Znalazłem pewne rozwiązanie co do twoich wymagań termoizolacyjnych np. rolety firmy z Krakowa. BTW, też buduję Duris 3 także miałem podobne dylematy, w końcu trzeba w tych czasach stawiać na energooszczędność - ale z rozwagą  :wink:  nie mam kasy pancernej, niestety  :wink: 

Jak widać na załączonym obrazku zimne powietrze przenika do skrzynki, jednak jest ona oddzielona od muru za pomocą poszerzeń, a także warstwy styropianu ok. 10cm od strony mieszkania.


Przykład rozwiązania "ciepłych" rolet  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
Jest to dobre rozwiazanie, lecz duzo drozsze niz moje. To zalezy jakie bierzesz profile okienne, ja biore nie tanie, a jak pewnie wiesz w duris 3 okna sa bardzo szerokie, co dodatkowo podnosi koszty. Jakby to byly standardowe okna jakies 150cm np to moze juz bylo by lepiej. A tak to do wszystkich okien z takimi poszerzeniami musialbym dolozyc z 2tys. A po za tym okna naroznego niemoglbym tak zrobic bo podciag by mi sie zmniejszyl i trzeba by bylo rzezbic.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Znalazłem pewne rozwiązanie co do twoich wymagań termoizolacyjnych np. rolety firmy z Krakowa. BTW, też buduję Duris 3 także miałem podobne dylematy, w końcu trzeba w tych czasach stawiać na energooszczędność - ale z rozwagą  nie mam kasy pancernej, niestety 
> 
> Jak widać na załączonym obrazku zimne powietrze przenika do skrzynki, jednak jest ona oddzielona od muru za pomocą poszerzeń, a także warstwy styropianu ok. 10cm od strony mieszkania.
> 
> 
> Przykład rozwiązania "ciepłych" rolet


każda roleta podtynkowa powoduje mostek cieplny a 10cm między poszerzeniem a roletą to jest za mało. tak jak pisał sebcioc jest to też droższe więc beznadziejny sposób jak na dom energooszczędny.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wiadomo ze powoduje mostek, no ale wiesz....
Okna tez powoduja mostki, czyli mamy ich nie robic? Tak samo wszyscy mowia o oknach w najwiekszej liczbie od poludnia bo mniejsze straty zima. A co z przegrzewaniem pomieszczen latem? W domu energooszczednym to problem, a pasywnym jeszcze wiekszy. Wiec trzeba to wyposrodkowac. Bo kWh na klime latem tez kosztuja.
Jak mowi moj kierbud: nie dajmy sie zwariowac.

----------


## kamilb1987b

ja zrobię coś takiego  i po problemie ze słońcem. w domach energooszczędnych daje się dużo od południa bo to są jedyne okna które przynoszą więcej zysków niż strat. wschodnie i zachodnie gdzieś na zero wychodzą a północne to są tylko największe straty. a okno od ściany różni się tym że może przynosić zyski a ściany to tylko straty. dlatego w budownictwie pasywnym kładzie się nacisk na jak najwięcej okien południowych minimalna ilość wschodnich i zachodnich i jeżeli jest to możliwe to eliminacje okien północnych. a rolety nie mogą powodować przerwy w izolacji bo robią duży mostek. ale to jest ważne w domach pasywnych a w energooszczędnych możliwy jest kompromis.

----------


## robbaz78

> każda roleta podtynkowa powoduje mostek cieplny a 10cm między poszerzeniem a roletą to jest za mało. tak jak pisał sebcioc jest to też droższe więc beznadziejny sposób jak na dom energooszczędny.


Skoro twierdzisz, że beznadziejny to znajdź lepsze "gotowe" rozwiązanie. Skrzynka ma najlepsze na obecną chwilę parametry, U=0,3, gdzie większość skrzynek od 1,0 do 1,4. Moja propozycja to odpowiedź na ten fragment postu:



> Tak jak pisałem wyżej, moim zdaniem roleta na widoku to masakra. Muszę ją wsadzić pod izolację/zrównać ją. To moje kombinowane nadprożę wydaje się dobrym rozwiązaniem, nie mniej jednak wymaga trochę zabawy, no i wszystkie okna od góry bedą mocowane w XPSsie.


Wg mnie montowanie okna 2,5m x 2,35m od góry na XPS to pewne ryzyko, ale tę kwestię już zostawiam inwestorowi. Wg mnie pomysł ciekawy, aczkolwiek kombinacji trochę będzie  :wink: 

Co do kosztów poszerzeń...znam je i nie wydaje mi się aby obciążały mocno budżet. Przynajmniej mam pewność, że konstrukcja będzie stabilna. 

Co do styropianu...obliczyłem dokładnie i wychodzi, że 17cm, więc wg mnie nie jest to za mało. Dodam, że wg projektu Duris 3 izolacja ścian zewn. to 12cm, ja daję 20, względnie 22cm więc i tak o niebo lepiej niż założył projektant.

Parametry skrzynki LUNA:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Skoro twierdzisz, że beznadziejny to znajdź lepsze "gotowe" rozwiązanie. Skrzynka ma najlepsze na obecną chwilę parametry, U=0,3, gdzie większość skrzynek od 1,0 do 1,4. Moja propozycja to odpowiedź na ten fragment postu:
> 
> 
> Wg mnie montowanie okna 2,5m x 2,35m od góry na XPS to pewne ryzyko, ale tę kwestię już zostawiam inwestorowi. Wg mnie pomysł ciekawy, aczkolwiek kombinacji trochę będzie 
> 
> Co do kosztów poszerzeń...znam je i nie wydaje mi się aby obciążały mocno budżet. Przynajmniej mam pewność, że konstrukcja będzie stabilna. 
> 
> Co do styropianu...obliczyłem dokładnie i wychodzi, że 17cm, więc wg mnie nie jest to za mało. Dodam, że wg projektu Duris 3 izolacja ścian zewn. to 12cm, ja daję 20, względnie 22cm więc i tak o niebo lepiej niż założył projektant.
> 
> Parametry skrzynki LUNA:


nie wziąłem pod uwagę że autor wątku nie chce widocznej rolety. ale mimo tego jego rozwiązanie będzie lepsze od tego które pokazałeś bo będzie mniejszy mostek cieplny.

----------


## robbaz78

A na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że mniejszy? Skoro wg rys. inwestora ma być nadproże+XPS+roleta, to gdzie jest tu ta istotna różnica w parametrach?

Tak to wygląda w porównaniu:

----------


## kamilb1987b

to nie widzisz różnicy? on da okno częściowo na mur i izolację więc będzie miał jakąś ciągłość izolacji a w twojej koncepcji tego nie ma nie mówiąc już że nawet nie widzę u Ciebie nadproża.

----------


## robbaz78

> to nie widzisz różnicy? on da okno częściowo na mur i izolację więc będzie miał jakąś ciągłość izolacji a w twojej koncepcji tego nie ma nie mówiąc już że nawet nie widzę u Ciebie nadproża.


Oczywiście, że jest nadproże. ale jest ono nad poszerzeniem - nie miałem czasu by bawić się w szczegóły. Co do wysunięcia okien to maks 2cm, bo jeśli więcej to wg mojej wiedzy to drogi interes. 

Koszt wykonania takiego montażu okien na tzw. systemie konsoli do projektu Duris 3 to ok. 4000-5000zł dodatkowo, koszt poszerzeń to 1000-1500zł (zakładam wymiary okien wg projektu). Pytanie odwieczne ile zaoszczędzę na tej różnicy(jeśli w ogóle jest)....może 100/200zł za sezon? 

Osobiście wolę wydać 1/5 tej kwoty do głowic termostatycznych eQ-3 i zaoszczędzić 20-30% za sezon, czyli ok. 500-800zł. Wg mnie wszelka inwestycja w energooszczędność powinna mieć uzasadnienie ekonomiczne. Znam swój budżet i wiem jakie ma granice  :wink:  Dużo zainwestuję w materiały i izolacje itp., a przytnę na wykończeniówce...tam, że tak powiem wyżyję się artystycznie  :wink:

----------


## kamilb1987b

Mozna okna osadzic na XPSie i nie bedzie tak drogo i zastosowac zwykle kotwy.  Skoro pakiety mozna ta osadzic to cale okna tez.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Skoro twierdzisz, że beznadziejny to znajdź lepsze "gotowe" rozwiązanie. Skrzynka ma najlepsze na obecną chwilę parametry, *U=0,3*, gdzie większość skrzynek od 1,0 do 1,4. Moja propozycja to odpowiedź na ten fragment postu:
> 
> ..ciach


0,3 to współczynnik całości - skrzynki, poszerzenia i pewnie z 15cm styropianu, więc żadna rewelacja, u mnie pewnie nie będzie lepiej, ale skrzynka rolety będzie odizolowana całkowicie, a na tym mi zależy.

@robbaz78 ten sposób nie jest zły. Ale zimne powietrze bardzo wychłodzi skrzynkę, która styka się z poszerzeniem a poszerzenie z ramą okna i wydaje mi się że właśnie w tym miejscu będzie mostek termiczny. Tym styropianem od wewnątrz domu trzeba by zrobić węgarek na ramę okna.

p.s fajnie że ktoś jeszcze będzie budował Duris 3 na forum, kiedy zaczynasz?

EDIT: już znalazłem, nie lubię tej formy dziennika budowy, ale będę zaglądał  :smile:

----------


## Ada$

> Co do systemu grzewczego to albo gaz albo tania PC (przyznam ze kusza mnie chinskie wynalazki)/ewentualnie polska PC ecopol. Przepust w plycie na ewentualne DZ zrobie. Bedzie wodna podlogowka wiec bedzie tylko czekac na wybor zrodla ciepla.
> Ostatnio wpadlem na pomysl aby kolektor poziomy zrobic pod oczyszczalnia drenazowa i jej "mackami" ale nie wiem czy tak mozna  czy czasami DZ nie wychlodzi mi za bardzo oczyszczalni i czy procesy ktore w niej zachodza beda prawidlowe. Nikt mi nie potrafi na to odpowiedziec.


Cześć Seba, Dobrze kombinujesz takie rozwiązanie stworzy jeszcze lepsze warunki pracy PC, ponieważ kolektory poziome lubią wilgoć, aby odzyskać ciepło ze ścieków  i reakcji biochemicznych: 
http://www.ecomotyl.pl/pomoc/ochrona...e-pytania.html




> Czy przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków może współpracować z pompą ciepła?  
> 
> Jeżeli przy budynku pracuje lub pracować będzie pompa ciepła, inwestycja w przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków przy braku kanalizacji jest rozwiązaniem idealnym. Dzięki procesom fermentacji zachodzącym w osadniku gnilnym ścieki w tym miejscu osiągać mogą temperaturę dochodzącą nawet do 50 oC - 70 oC! Temperatura ścieków wydostających się z drenażu jest niższa i zależy zarówno od intensywności procesów oczyszczania jak i temperatury zewnętrznej. Wartości 30 oC - 40 oC nie są jednak rzadkością.
> 
> Dzięki podniesieniu temperatury wód i gruntu sprawność pompy ciepła zdecydowanie wzrasta, co pozwala osiągnąć dodatkowy zysk finansowy związany z ogrzewaniem obsługiwanych obiektów.


http://forum.budujemydom.pl/pompa-ci...ekow-t578.html

----------


## robbaz78

Trochę nie w temacie, bo piszecie o pompie ciepłe itd. ale mam pytanie. Jak chcesz rozwiązać problem podciągów nad tarasem? Bo czytałem, że planujesz zbudować filar, czyli ok, ale czy nie trzeba go było połączyć z płytą ławą ze zbrojeniem? Czy zastosujesz szeroką stopę, która przeniesie nacisk dachu, wieńca i podciągów? Druga kwestia, która mi się nasuwa to słupy przy kuchni i jadalni (wg projektu 3szt.) które przenoszą ciężar na ławy fundamentowe u ciebie względnie na płytę? W ogóle nie widzę słupów...ja ich naliczyłem u siebie z 16 albo 17 nawet. Wszystko połączone z ławami aż do wieńca. No i do końca ścian szczytowych. Rozumiem, że słupów nie robisz od frontu, bo zrezygnowałeś z narożnego okna, no ale nad tarasem podciągi muszą być. U mnie kierbud dołożył nawet 1 pręt, bo wydawało mu się za słabe rozwiązanie ze względu na dach prefabrykowany który opierać się będzie na ścianach zewnętrznych.

Niebawem wrzucę zdjęcia. Mam dużo pracy ostatnio. Jestem na etapie robienia szalunków z OSB na wieniec. PZDR  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
podciągi nad tarasem oczywiście będę bo na czymś dach musi się trzymać  :wink:  Podciagi będą się łączyć z wieńcem, zarówno słup jak i stopa fundamentowa też będą lane wraz z wieńcem - ta stopa nie musi być połączona z płytą, a nawet nie powinna. Z resztą jest tak wielka że sama sobie poradzi. Z okna narożnego nie zrezygnowałem, na niektórych zdjęciach widać startery trzpieni wychodzące z płyty. Jeżeli chodzi o trzpienie(słupy) to będą tylko dwa, właśnie te przy oknie narożnym. Rozmawiałem z kilkoma konstruktorami i każdy z nich stwierdził, że te trzpienie to przesada, jakbym miał dach taki jak w projekcie - który  "rozpiera" ściany to trzeba by je rozważyć, a jeżeli są wiązary który naciskają tylko siłą pionową na wieniec to jest OK. Z resztą zauważ że jeżeli chodzi o konstrukcję żelbetową to ten projekt jest dziwny i mooocno przesadzony. 4xfi16 na wieniec ? A znowu na ten podciąg P4 nad oknem narożnym dali już tylko fi12, tak jakby te dwa elementy liczyli dwaj różni konstruktorzy.
11 km ode mnie stoi już Duris 3 na porothermie jak u Ciebie i też usuneli wsyzstkie podciągi oprócz tych przy oknie narożnym, też mają wiązary i jakoś dom stoi  :wink: 
A znowu mój kierbud kazał mi zredukować zbrojenie wieńca (mniejsze średnice prętów). Ja też zaczynam robić wieniec, ale u mnie to trochę potrwa bo mam tylko dwie ręce  :wink:

----------


## kasia234

podziwiam! też bym chciała budować taki domek, ale widząc po etapach jest to dość skomplikowane.
Gratuluje talentu muratorskiego  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Tutaj wcale nie ma nic skomplikowanego, wystarczy patrzec w projekt, ogladac rozne DB na forum muratora jak inni buduja i przegladac internet ;p
Obecnie jesten na etapie zbrojenia wienca, prestalo pdac wiec ruszam dalej.

P.s. moze mi ktos madry podpowie jakie kupic plyty osb na podloge na strychu/poddaszu? Plyty beda mocowane do dolnego pasa wiazarow o rozstawie 90cm. Zastanawiam sie pomiedzy 18mm a 25 mm, roznica w cenie 17zl/szt. Jedno to to zeby niepotrzebnie nie przeplacac a drugie to to ze te plyty najpierw pojda na szalunek, i taka 25mm bedzie sie ciezko przykrecac. Powiedzcie czy 18mm mi wystarczy na podloge na strychu?? A pozniej ewentualnie poloze na to panele, nie bede żalowal ze oszczedzilem 400zl?

----------


## sebcioc55

*23.09.2014*

Witam,
oj zaniedbałem dziennik, zaniedbałem  :no:  nie ładnie. Ale albo miałem full pracy, albo całe dnie na budowie. Trudno jest być jednocześnie inwestorem i budowlańcem. Ciągle ktoś dzwoni, trzeba myśleć załatwiać i do tego jeszcze budować. Dodatkową trudnością jest moje "dziewictwo" w budowlance i wszystko co robię muszę najpierw obczaić o co kaman a potem dopiero robić  :wink: 
Dość narzekania, wziąłem urlop więc prace się posuwają, nie mam aktualnych zdjęć ale 3/5 zbrojenia wieńca już zroboione. Pomaga mi Pani Inspektor, bo samemu to wiązanie długo. Zbudowałem ruszt do wiązania i robimy powoli, pogoda nas nie rozpieszcza, dzisiaj było 13*C i wiatr, bez czapki zimowej nie wychodź.



W ramach przerwy od wiązania prętów pomierzyliśmy też wysokości ścian niwelatorem. Wszystkie oprócz ściany wschodniej są na idealnym poziomie +/- 0mm, a ściana wschodnia ma w max miejscu -6mm od poziomu (to ta na której wyszedł mi brzuch :wink: ), więc myślę że całkiem nieźle mi wyszło. Piony też nie są dużo gorsze, muszę też je pomierzyć, ale tynki wszystko powinny wyrównać.
Plan na najbliższe dni do zrobienie wieńca wraz ze wszystkimi podciągami, potem w przerwie na wiązanie betonu chciałbym dokończyć opaskę wokół płyty, potem szczyty no i dach - oby przed pierwszym śniegiem.

----------


## sebcioc55

*24.09.2014*

Chęci są ale pogoda nie pozwala działać, mam tylko kilka fotek z wczoraj. Ogólnie cały wieniec W1 wg projektu coś koło 45m już jest zrobiony i został wrzucony na górę - co nie było łatwe. Nie mam zdjęć bo kończyliśmy po ciemku - uzupełnię. Ponieważ pomagała mi płeć piękna, bardzo delikatna ale dzielna to wszystko zamocowaliśmy, raz jak wrzucaliśmy 12m długości zbrojenie wieńca to się spier**** na dół raniąc moją lubą w palec. Na szczęście na palcu się skończyło  :wink: 
Poniżej większość powiązanego zbrojenia:



W między czasie przyjechał też transport z zaczątkami silki, resztką solbetu, stemplami i płytami do szalunków:



Wszystko górą do środka a potem paleciakiem rozwoziłem sobie co gdzie chce. Ale weź tu panie przeciągnil 1,3 tonową paletę w pojedynke, na dodatek paleciak czuł każdą nierówność płyty, w tym momencie żałowałem że nie mam płyty gładkiej jak stół  :sad: 




płyty do szalunków, które po demontażu trafią na podłogę strychu.


Silka jest z Barlinka, nie daleko więc i cena była dobra. Nie znam się jakoś dziwnie jest drążona, z jednej strony tylko jedna dziura a z drugiej więcej, wystarczy lekko puknąć i można zrobić wiecej, ale nie chce mi się przecież "pukać" każdej, a nie znam jeszcze w 100% całego rozkładu instalacji elektrycznej gdzie będą szły przewody .... Muszę ogarnąć ten temat.


widok od góry...

... i widok od dołu


Plan na jutro to wykonać podciąg nad oknem narożnym i zacząć robić stopę fundamentową i zaczątki słupa. Oby tylko za dużo nie padało...

Pozdrawiam czytających ! :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

*26.09.2014*

Pada i pada... dzisiaj rano mocno padało a potem w sumie cały dzień padał kapuśniaczek, jak mówi moja babcia. Niby taka mżawka a wszystko mokre. Z cukru nie jestem więc w tym kapuśniaczku robiłem. Udało mi się zrobić zbrojenia na dwa podciągi i stopę fundamentową pod słup, do tego pociąłem już całą resztę prętów, więc teraz tylko złożyć wszystko do kupy i można szalować. Gdy mocno padało aby nie tracić czasu zamówiłem na wtorek 5,5 m^3 betonu C16/20 (B20), więc na wtorek jest deadline - wszystko musi być gotowe do wylania wieńca. Koniec pisania, czas na parę zdjęć:

Podcią P6 - trochę zmodyfikowany przez kierbuda bo chciałem go zrobić na fi10 bo zostało mi troche z płyty, w projekcie są pręty 4xfi16 i 2xfi10 !! u mnie 9xfi10.



Podciąg P5 - też zmieniony, jak wyżej





Żeby było mało w te podciągi będą wchodzić pręty fi12 pod kątem prostym ze słupa - 8 szt. Więc wszystko nie powinno się zawalić  :wink: 

Jako że terminy gonią, urlop się kończy to trzeba korzystać z każdej chwili. Moje nocne stanowisko do gięcia prętów:



no i po pewnym czasie wyczarowałem taką o to stopę  :wink:  troche jak zbrojenie mini płyty fundamentowej.



Jutro zrobię podciąg nad oknem narożnym, zacznę stopę i słup. Jak zostanie mi czasu to zacznę szalunki.

----------


## BooM80

Jak tam postępy w budowie domu ?  :smile:  Pogoda dopisuje, więc pewnie większość wolnego czasu spędzasz na budowie. Z czego zrobiłeś łączniki do ścian działowych ?

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. Postępy nędzne. Jestem w połowie szalunków wieńca, no może mam 60%. Samemu to strasznie wolno idzie a mam tylko jedno rusztowanie. Dobrze że ostatnio p. Inspektor mi trochę pomogła bo dalej byłbym w czarnej d****. Robię tylko po pracy więc mam kilka godzin do zmroku.
Jeżeli chodzi o pogodę to jest w miare, chociaż wczoraj i dzisiaj zmokłem cały, bo robić trzeba było a deszcz mnie nie oszczędzał. Fotki wrzucę jak zrobię wieniec bo na razie to nie ma co pokazywać.
Łączniki do ścian działowych to zwykłe wieszaki do GK, o takie http://www.netgips.pl/pl/p/Wieszak-b...la-CD-6027/422 długości chyba z 40 cm. W zupełności wystarczą, chodzi tylko o to aby te ściany nie gibnęły się na bok. Nie wiem czy to się może stać, bo silka sama w sobie jest ciężka i kładziona na klej raczej nie drgnie, chyba że ktoś ostro pizgnie jakimś 0,5t biurkiem albo czymś  :wink: 
Ostatnio w jakiejś gazecie natknąłem się na pewne rozwiązanie montażu rolet, który uzyskał certyfikat instytutu domów pasywnych 



więcej tutaj Mam wrażenie że ode mnie zgapili bo też tak będę robił  :wink:  ale to mnie tylko umocniło w tym że dobrze robię.

----------


## kamilb1987b

nie ma rolet podtynkowych które można stosować do domu pasywnego, to tylko taki kłamliwy chwyt marketingowy. każda taka roleta powoduje mostek cieplny a jak sam wiesz "precz z mostkami w domu pasywnym". tu jedynie warto jak się da to przeliczyć czy zastosowanie rolety podtynkowej z mostkiem cieplnym będzie bardziej korzystne niż w ogólnie n ie stosowanie rolet. może się okazać że warto dać roletę w taki sposób niż wcale jej nie dawać. ale nie wiem czy da się to jakoś udowodnić. ten obrazek też nie pokazuje przypadku z domu pasywnego tylko energooszczędnego. niech pokażą jak wygląda sprawa z 30cm izolacji a nie z 15cm czy 20cm.

----------


## R&K

najgrubsza kaseta bedzie miała jeśli dobrze pamiętam 17 cm (zależy od długości rolety/okna) jeśli wysuniesz 2 cm okna to przykryje ją max 1cm styropianu , rzuć okiem jak ja u siebie obniżyłem kasety - dzięki temu niewiele styropianu musiałem wycinać na kasetę - przez co minimalizujesz mostek 

a tak wogóle to świetna robota! powodzenia w dalszych pracach

----------


## sebcioc55

Oj dawno mnie tu nie było. Albo całe dnie byłem na budowie, albo w pracy a potem jeszcze awaria komputera. Z telefonu niestety dłuższe posty a jeszcze ze zdjęciami to masakra. Więc postaram się wszystko dzisiaj uzupełnić, bo się działo.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Stopa fundamentowa pod słup*

Ponieważ z tego co widzę to ostatnio skończyłem na zbrojeniu stopy fundamentowej. Pierwotnie plan był taki że chciałem ją wylać ze słupem, wszyscy mi odradzali więc zrobiłem ją osobno, teraz już wiem że gdybym zrobił odpowiednio mocny szalunej i miał odpowiednio długi wibrator to dało by radę to zrobić wylewając razem.
Zbrojenie stopy zrobiłem z prętów fi10, wyszło całkiem pancerne, potem zalałem to betonem własnoręcznie robionym (cement, piasek płukany, żwir 2-8 w proporcjach 1:3:1, do tego wody na oko aby było gęsto) i zawibrowałem ręcznie prętem  :wink: 
Wcześniej jeszcze zrobiłem wykop i wpakowałem tam szalunek i folię.





Przed zalaniem musiałem jeszcze zamontować 2m startery słupa z pręta fi12 - gdy się robi samemu to drabina jest nieocenionym pomocnikiem  :wink: 





Wpuściłem też arota fi50 na jakieś zapomniane kable do ogrodu - *EDIT* teraz już wiem że niepotrzebnie to robiłem bo dolna część słupa i tak będzie pod ziemią więc mogłem to zrobić w samym słupie.

c.d.n.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Zbrojenie wieńca*

Zapomniałem wrzucić parę zdjęć zbrojenia wieńca. Trochę utrudniłem sobie życie zaginając pręty w L i dopiero je wiązałem. *Trzeba było zrobić zwykłe zbrojenie na wymiar i potem w narożnikach dać Lki z odpowiednim zakładem*, ja zrobiłem L i zakład na dole więc troche ciężko mi się to łączyło na górze, ale dałem radę.

Zbrojenie to 6x fi10 bo mi zostało po płycie fundamentowej, strzemiona fi6 co 25 cm

----------


## sebcioc55

*Zbrojenie słupa i podciągi nad zadaszonym tarasem*

Kolejnym etapem było zazbrojenie słupa i dwóch podciągów, które będą tworzyć zadaszenie nad kawałkiem tarasu i jednocześnie opiera się na nich narożna część dachu. Słup z 8xfi12 a podciągi z 6xfi10 pozostałe po zbrojeniu płyty fund. Zbrojenie podciagów zrobiłem sobie na dole i potem je wsadziłem na częściowo już zrobiony słup. Potem wszystko wypoziomowałem i połączyłem. Oczywiście nie obyło się bez specjalnych pomocników - czyli rusztowania.







Widać arota na kable ogrodowe dodatkowo puściłem w słupie peszel do gniazdka które będzie na słupie żeby nie dziurawić elewacji, jeden zapasowy, może na jakąć skrętkę  :wink:  no i jeszcze jeden do głośnika, który też będzie na słupie.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Podciąg nad oknem narożnym*

Teraz etap którego bałem się najmocniej, podciąg nad oknem narożnym, którego róg wisi w powietrzu. Rozwiązanie tworzące duży mostek ze względu na żelbet oraz na narożnik z profilu okiennego (U=0, :cool: , oprócz tego na tym opiera się dach! Więc troche miałem stracha że coś zjebię  :wink: 
Ponieważ to okno też będzie miało rolety musiałem też kontynuować mój pomysł ze styro pod skrzynką rolety.
Najpierw zacząłem od czegoś na czym mógłbym zacząć robić zbrojenie.



Potem zrobiłem szalunek na miejsce dla styro pod skrzynkę



Dałem jeszcze stemple żeby mi się to przypadkiem nie zawaliło. Jak już miałem to gotowe to zabrałem się za zrbojenie. Ponieważ projektant przewidział spawanie prętów ze sporymi zakładami ja postanowiłem wygiąć odpowiednio pręty umieścić je na górze i tam wiązać zbrojenie - co wcale nie było aż takie trudne. A wyszło mi tak.











Tu jeszcze lokalizacja prętów ku pamięci, pewnie się przyda podczas montowania okien



Ponieważ osłabiłem trochę podciag tym miejscem na styro (oczywiście za zgodą kierbuda) dodałem trochę zbrojenia, więc podciąg składał się z 11 prętów fi12 - powinien wytrzymać  :wink: 
Na zdjąciach widać jeszcze słupy podtrzymujące podciąg po bokach okna, są z 4xfi12, później oczywiście dałem tam też strzemiona. Tu jeszcze widok całości zbrojenia wieńca i podciagów

----------


## sebcioc55

*Szalunki wieńca i całej reszty*

Najbardziej czasochłonnym elementem w tym etapie były szalunki. Nie wiem ile mi zajeły czasu, ale patrząc po zdjęciach to całość z 2-3 tygodnie po pracy. Bo to się tak wydaję, zacznę od tego że robiłem je sam (na początku pomagała mi p.Inspektor bo bez niej nie złapałbym poziomu  :smile: ), wszystko sprawdzane niwelatorem. Wyszły odchyłki max 5mm. Docinanie, mierzenie, wszystko na górze. Od środka na rusztowaniu więc było w miarę, ale już na zewnątrz wszystko z drabiny. Dosyć tego narzekania, poniżej zdjęcia.





Tu widać p.Inspektor wkręcającą nakrętki na szpilki, najpierw używałem szpilek fi8, ale jak zobaczyłem ile tego pójdzie to zacząłem kupować fi6 - w zupełności wystarczają do takich zastosowań (kupowałem 2m i ciałem na 33 lub 40 cm). Okazało się też że nawiercanie dziur na dole to lipa bo nie będzie się zgadzać z drugą stroną (albo wymagało by więcej rzeźbienia), więc kupiłem 40cm wiertło i postanowiłem wiercić jak już wszystko będzie założone - to była dobra decyzja.
Szalunek to płyta Durelis 18mm pokryta zielonym czymś po czym spływa woda (nie dajcie się nabrać, ona spływa tylko na początku, potem jak trochę się zetrze, popada i poświeci to już jest gorzej, ale nadal lepiej niż zwykłe OSB - a cena atrakcyjniejsza  :wink: ) Płyty przykręcane na czarne wkręty 7cm bezpośrednio do BK, co jednocześnie je usztywniało i "pionowało". Poniżej zdjęcie całego szalunku od wewnątrz i kawałek słupa bez podciągów - wszystko "od niwelatora"







Potem zacząłem robić zewnętrzną część.









Tak to wygląda z wewnątrz szalunku:



c.d.n...

----------


## sebcioc55

*Szalunków ciąg dalszy...*

Po tym jak zrobiło się troche bardziej kolorowo w tym całym szaro-białym cyrku przyszedł czas na podciągi.



Wiekszość płyt trafi później na podłogę strychu/poddasza więc musiałem zachować ich rozmiar nie mniejszy niż rozstaw wiązarów.

Po zaszalowaniu od razu zacząłem przykręcać szpilki. Wszystkie były w środku osłonięte peszlem z promocji z Leroya (25m za 9,99zł  :wink: ), do tego co jakiś czas na samej górze dawałem alupexa żeby trzymać szerokość wieńca.



W końcu się opamiętałem i kupiłem sobie kółka do rusztowania, nie wiem czemu nie zrobiłem tego wcześniej, bo swoje kilometry szurając rusztowaniem w tą i we w tą zrobiłem  :bash:  









Dawałem sporo szpilek, wolałem dać więcej i mieć pewność że nic mi się nie wybrzuszy ani nie strzeli. Dodatkowo na każdym łączeniu płyt dawałem jakąś deskę lub kawałek płyty i dopiero "śrubowałem". To co się dało to przykręcałem wkrętami co kilkanaście cm - jak się później okazało te wkręty całkiem dobrze trzymają. Później przyszła kolej na słup i podciągi tarasowe.





jak widać jest on całkiem spory ma 3,93 m wysokości, 62 cm długości (wynika z połowy szerokości płyty szalunkowej :wink: ) i 24 cm szerokości żeby było tak jak ściany.
Taki przerywnik:


Poniżej wnętrze z peszlami:









A tu już zaszalowany słup wraz z podciągami. Wszystko dość starannie skręcałem szpilkami. Na koniec dałem też stemple podparte kilkoma bloczkami, dłuższych nie dostałem. Tak się prezentuje na gotowo.



Na samym końcu zabrałem się za skręcanie reszty wieńca i za zrobienie szpilek do zakotwienia murłaty. Na łączeniach płyt dałem deski i je skręciłem. Szpilki za radą Sadysty dałem co 50 cm jedna na środku, następne 50 cm po szpilce górą i dołem i tak do okoła na zmianę.





Wewnętrzne narożniki skręcałem tak - genialne w swojej prostocie (podpowiedział kierbud)



Natomiast zewnętrzne tak - też podpowiedź kierbuda, chociaż i tak trzeba je skręcać wkrętami na brzegu, a czemu to później.







Ponieważ szpilki swoje kosztują, a zostało mi trochę ścinek prętów fi10 to wymyśliłem coś takiego do wzmocnienia szalunku słupów - co się okazało zajebistym pomysłem i tanim!





Tak jak pisałem wcześniej w wieniec jeszcze poszły szpilki fi12 do przykręcenia murłaty. Jedni mówią że murłata przy wiązarach to błąd, inny że trzeba. Ja daję, nie jest droga, a nie dużym kosztem zwiększy mi przestrzeń na izolację stropu, mam tylko nadzieję, że nie będę miał potem problemów z jej zaizolowaniem.
Szpilki kupiłem 1m i ciąłem na pół, potem giąłem (*UWAGA*, gięcie tylko z większym promieniem, bo na ostro pręty pękają!) i sprytnie mocowałem tym samym usztywniając szalunek.







Na koniec jeszcze kondon na szpilke i można wylewać  :wink:  Zamówiłem na wtorek 28.10 -  5,5 m3 betonu B25. W projekcie mam B20 ale ze względu na te podciągi i moją boi dupę szarpnąłem się na te dodatkowe 50 zł i wziąłem lepszy. Beton zamówiłem na 15:00, wezmę kolegę Piotrka i mam nadzieje że się wyrobimy do nocy (teraz jest już prawie ciemno o 17).

c.d.n. ...

----------


## sebcioc55

*Wylewanienie betonu*

Wylewania betonu nie było, pan z betoniarni powiedział że dzisiaj nie przyjadą  :bash:  :mad:  :WTF:  aż się zrobiłem cały czerwony. Ja tu gonię na łeb na szyję z pracy, wibrator wypożyczyłem a oni że dzisiaj nie dadzą rady, no kur**. Odwołałem kolegę Piotrka i poprosiłem go żeby przyjechał jutro, wtedy beton ma być na 100%.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Wylewanienie betonu podejście 2*

*Do tej pory najgorszy dzień na budowie.*

Dobra, wszystko gotowe, Piotrek przyjechał przed 15, omówiliśmy strategię, że słup lejemy do połowy, wibrujemy i jedziemy dookoła i dokańczamy na końcu. Ok, plan jest. Wybiła 15:00 - pompy z betonem nie ma. Słońce ładnie świeci przydało by się coś zrobić. Czekamy 15 min, dalej nie ma, czekamy kolejne 10 min, dzwonię, nikt nie odbiera, ani stacjonarny ani komórki. Dzwonię dalej w końcu odbierają i że coś tam i zaraz oddzwonią. Po chwili sms że pompa będzie za 30 min, no kur** a tu niedługo się zrobi ciemno. Po 35 minutach przyjeżdża grucha z betonem i mówi że pompa zaraz dojedzie, ja już cały chodzę. W końcu jest pompa o 16:10 !!! już się zrobiło szarawo, trudno lejemy. Beton gęsty ciężko spływa po zbrojeniu słupa. Ale nic, lejemy do połowy wibrując. Ok, jedziemy dalej, idzie w miarę sprawnie, wymyśliliśmy że najpierw wylejemy a potem zawibrujemy i wyrównamy. Ja stałem na rusztowaniu  i lałem z pompy a Piotrek na dole przesuwał rusztowanie (bo na kółkach :wink: ) Objechaliśmy dookoła ale zostawiliśmy sobie słupy przy oknie narożnym na koniec. Zalaliśmy i zawibrowaliśmy duży słup i wracamy nad okno narożne. Lejemy lejemy operator pompy mówi że zaraz się skończy beton, już jest prawie ciemno, a ja mówie jak się skończy jak zamówiłem 0,5m więcej i że sobie jaja robi, a on że serio, a ja mówie kurwa jak serio? A on że się końcy i po chwili dupa koniec, nie zalaliśmy do końca słupa i podciągu. Betonu koniec... Operator mówi że jeszcze z 2 taczki będą z kosza pompy ale takiego rozwodnionego betonu od mycia, a ja mówie że takiego nie dam na wiszący w powietrzu podciag (tu był mój błąd trzeba było zrobić podciagi i słupy na początku a potem wylać ten shit na ściany). Zostało do wbudowania gdzieś na oko 0,2m3 betonu. No to ja za telefon i dzwonię, a tu już prawie 18, mówię że robią mnie w h** jak mogło zabraknąć skoro wziąłem 0,5m za dużo - liczyłem 3x, potem jeszcze znów liczyłem i wyszło tyle samo. Dobra, mówie przywieźcie mi jeszcze 0,5m, powiedziałem więcej bo znowu coś zostanie w koszu. A gościu od pompy że on już się myje i jedzie.. a ja mówie jak, a on że nie będzie czekał aż poprzednia grucha wróci z resztą. Ja mówie no dobra, dużo tego nie ma, wniesiemy w wiaderkach.
Przyjechała grucha, wylała na folię na ziemię, dobra ogień beton w taczke, do środka i wiaderkami na góre. Taczek poszło chyba 5-6 nie pamiętam, wiaderka miałem 12 i 16 litrów, pełne betonu wcale nie były lekkie. Dobra wkońcu wszystko uzupełniliśmy i zawibrowaliśmy. Wracamy żeby zawibrować do końca reszte, a tu dupa, beton zaczął wiązać. O wibrowaniu nie ma mowy, trzeba to teraz jakoś zeskrobać i wyrównać. Więc zaczeliśmy te górki zdzierać i równać, troche to nam zajeło, ja osrany że niezawibrowane. Ale nic robimy, latarka w gębę i jedziemy. Ciemno było już kompletnie. W końcu skończyliśmy, Piotrek pomógł mi jeszcze ogarnać i pojechał do domu, a ja zostałem i wywoziłem taczką resztę betonu na zjazd z drogi. Wróciłem  do domu o 21, a on o 20. Mówiłem mu że max 1-2h i wróci na obiad  :big tongue:  Nie mam za bardzo zdjęć bo był ostry zapie****.









Ta kupka po lewej to zrzut z kosza pompy, jakbym się zgodził to wlać to i tak by zabrakło i dopiero byłbym w dupie.



A tu co, zbrojenie rozproszone? Zapomniałem się spytać w betoniarni, ale przy okazji podjadę i podpytam co i jak.
W każdym bądź razie udało się, kolejny etap za nami.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Pielęgnacja betonu i chwila prawdy*

Jak już emocje opadły musiałem pójść zobaczyć co to my w tych ciemnościach zrobiliśmy  :cool:  i polać beton wodą, nie wiem czy tak się robi ale co mi tam, wziąłem ze sobą konewkę i podlewałem. Co najlepsze to okazało się że wcale nie jest tak źle. Beton na górze nie jest super gładki, równy co do 1mm też nie (moje równanie niwelatorem mogłem sobie....) ale jest poprawnie a co najważniejsze prawidłowo. Przy okazji podlewania obejrzałem tez wszystkie szalunki czy są OK. Operator pompy jak przyjechał to powiedział że te płyty to największe gówno na szalunki i że będą strzelać, a ja mówię że spoko jest dobrze zrobione, troche mówiłem to bez przekonania ale jak się potem okazało było w porządku.
W jednym miejscu w narożniku nie dałem wkrętów i oto co się stało:





Reszta wygląda tak:









Chwila prawdy.
Dzisiaj ściągnąłem w dwóch miejscach płyty. Dolną węższą stronę słupa i kawałek wieńca tam gdzie nie było wibrowane.





Jak widać miałem za krótki wibrator i nie sięgnął wszędzie, głębie się go nie dało wsadzić bo zbrojenie przeszkadzało, ale jest w porządku bo nie widać "żywego" zbrojenia. Najbardziej mnie cieszy kawałek wieńca gdzie nie było wibrowane, jeżeli reszta niewibrowanego taka będzie to będę bardzo zadowolony. Bo pompa sama w sobie pomimo tego że chodziła na najniższym biegu to też tym betonem ostro pluła.
To by było na tyle, teraz jeszcze wymurować szczyty i potem dach. Do murowania szczytów chcę wziąć pomocników, jednych miałem już ugadanych ale się wycofali. Jutro rano ma mi dać znać następny. Samemu długo mi by zeszło ze szczytami, a wiązary już gotowe i mam umówionych ludzi do krycia dachu, bo to też by mi długo zeszło samemu, a chce już mieć dach żeby robić działówki i kłaść instalacje. A w śniegu nie widzi mi się ganiać z dachówkami, jeszcze taki okres że w pracy będzie sajgon. 
Postaram się częściej uzupełniać "dziennik"  :cool:

----------


## Sadysta

Gratuluję. Poszło ładnie, nerwy i ciężka praca w pośpiechu. Będzie co wspominać na starość.
Zbrojenie rozproszone to gratis w ramach rekompensaty za stres oczekiwania czy może coś nim zastępuję np. cement ?  :wink:

----------


## kamilb1987b

ja też gratuluje. jak sobie pomyślę że też mnie to czeka to nie wiem czy się cieszyć czy płakać. a ja łatwo nie będę miał przy dwóch pełnych kondygnacjach i stropie monolitycznym. jak Tobie tyle na to schodzi po pracy to już nie jestem optymistą że mi pójdzie szybciej bo widocznie tak schodzi i się nie da przyśpieszyć. łatwo wszystko brzmi ale czas na budowie szybko leci. ja najbardziej obawiam się tych prac w których będę zależny od innych lub bardziej od punktualności innych tak jak w Twoim przypadku choćby z betonem że nie było go na czas i się spóźnił. ja grubsze roboty będę załatwiać na soboty i do pomocy rodzinę wzywać wiec jak mi ktoś nie dojedzie na czas to też się wkurzę. a jak robiłeś zbrojenie wieńców i podciągów? tzn na ziemi skręcałeś główne elementy a na murze składałeś w całość czy wszystko na górze?

----------


## sebcioc55

Zbrojenie wieńca robiłem na ziemi i potem wrzucałem na górę. Zrobiłem wraz z p.Inspektor zbrojenie 12m długie, pomagała mi to wrzucać ale nie miała siły, więc wrzuciłem je na patencie. To nie był najlepszy pomysł bo raz nam się spier**** z góry przy wrzucaniu i mojej pani zgniotło trochę palca, pobolało, były łzy ale nic groźnego. Rada na przyszłość lepiej robić w krótszych odcinkach i potem łączyć na górze prętami z zakładem 0,5m. Zbrojenia podciągów nad tarasem zrobiłem na dole i potem sam wrzucałem na górę. Zbrojenie okna narożnego tak jak pisałem robiłem na górze, było spoko, nie dużo wolniej niż na dole. Ponieważ akurat ten podciąg wisi w większości w powietrzu to wolałem nie robić żadnych połączeń.
Jeżeli chodzi o szybkość to samemu idzie 3x wolniej niż w 2 osoby. Trzeba wszystko przemyśleć samemu (a jak wiadomo co dwie głowy to nie jedna), czasami trzeba zmontować coś co Ci coś przytrzyma itp. Ale nie musisz na nikogo czekać, pilnować, robisz sam wszystko tak jak uważasz, starasz się zrobić dobrze. Dzisiaj zacząłem murowanie szczytów, mam pomocników. Jak widzę jak oni murują to ja przy nich jestem mistrzem estetyki murowania z BK, mówię serio, a wiem że trochę mi brakuje do ideału. Dobrze że to szczyty poddasza nieużytkowego, inaczej dawno bym ich pogonił.
Dam Ci dobrą radę, bazującą na moim dotychczasowym doświadczeniu. Zastanów się i policz ile co Ci zajmie tak sumiennie i potem to pomnóż razy dwa. Tyle Ci to zajmie ostatecznie, a jeżeli szybciej to tylko się cieszyć. Chyba że jesteś doświadczonym budowlańcem to wiesz ile na co zejdzie czasu i będzie Ci to sprawniej szło.

----------


## kamilb1987b

ja tak myślę że w 2lata zbuduję dom budując jak Ty w dni wolne i po pracy. w każdym bądź razie w tym czasie muzę mieć gotową kuchnię, salon, pokój na dole, wc i 1 łazienkę. resztę można kończyć z czasem ale tak aby mieszkać na dole musi być gotowe. max w 3lata trzeba się wyrobić czyli tyle ile daje na to bank dając kredyt. ja już teraz planuje jak co zrobię aby potem nad tym nie myśleć tylko działać. już teraz na pewno skorzystam z Twojej rady co do tego aby zbrojenie na ścianę zrobić w dwóch częściach, to jest cenna informacja. nawet jakby miał kto pomóc to będzie łatwiej. a jak planujesz zrobić posadzkę na podłodze? bo masz domek na płycie więc na to nie trzeba dawać styropianu wiec jak to zrobisz?

----------


## sebcioc55

Tez mam plan wybudowac sie w 2 lata a le wprowadzic chce sie szybciej, bo juz nie chce siedziec rodzicom na glowie i w ogole. Zaczyna mi zalezec na czasie, co niestety jest nie dobre dla mojego portfela.
Dachu nie bede kryl samodzielnie, tak samo tynki i posadzke komus zlece. Watpie zebym zrobil to sam w miare rowno, a recznie to sie osram  :wink:  musi byc maszyna. Male pomieszczenia bede probowal sam otynkowac, ale wieksze juz zlece.
Wracajac do podlogi to 10cm xps pod plyta to malo. Dam jeszcze z 18cm i 7-8 cm betonu na gotowo.

----------


## kamilb1987b

aha, a ogrzewanie podłogowe przy okazji?

----------


## sebcioc55

> aha, a ogrzewanie podłogowe przy okazji?


Tak. Zastanawiałem się też nad kablami grzewczymi, ale ceny prądu na razie są ok, nie wiadomo jakie będą za jakiś czas. W przypadku ewentualnego kryzysu lub wojny kupie śmieciucha, wybuduję komin i jakoś przetrwam, więc za bardzo by mnie ograniczały. A tak to zrobię podłogówkę + PC glikolowa i będę miał 3-4x taniej(rocznie) niż kablami. A ewentualne wzrosty cen energii będą mnie bolały też 3-4x mniej - bo przy moim zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło rachunki za ogrzewanie PC powinienem mieć śmiesznie małe, przynajmniej w teorii.

----------


## kamilb1987b

mnie temat ogrzewania boli najbardziej. kable by Ci się nie opłacały. one mają sens tylko przy bardzo małych potrzebach. a zastanawiałeś się nad kosztami instalacji CO? sam się za to zabierzesz czy komuś zlecisz?

----------


## sebcioc55

Podlogowke na pewno sam poloze, rozdzielacz mysle ze tez sam uzbroje, a dalej do PC to raczej kto inny, chyba ze bede mial czas zeby to ogarnac.

----------


## kamilb1987b

a do CO i cwu jedna pompa?

----------


## sebcioc55

> a do CO i cwu jedna pompa?


Raczej tak, bo po co kupowac druga? Jak juz wydam te kilkanascie K zł to niech mi wode tez grzeje. Ewentualnie na lato mysle ze zrobie moze jakas czerpnie dachowa ala jasiek do dogrzewania cwu.

----------


## kamilb1987b

a pod pompe gwc będziesz robił?

----------


## sebcioc55

> a pod pompe gwc będziesz robił?


jak gwc pod pompe? chodzi Ci o umieszczenie gwc pod kolektorem poziomym? nie widze za bardzo sensu takiego zabiegu. Czemu pytasz?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> jak gwc pod pompe? chodzi Ci o umieszczenie gwc pod kolektorem poziomym? nie widze za bardzo sensu takiego zabiegu. Czemu pytasz?


pod powietrzne pompy trzeba gwc no chyba że zrobisz kolektor poziomy pod pompe.

----------


## sebcioc55

*8.11.2014 Ściany szczytowe*

Wczoraj skończyłem ściany szczytowe. Do pomocy miałem 3 osoby jak już wcześniej pisałem. Talentem nie grzeszyli ale swoje zrobili. Całe szczyty zostały wykonane w 4 dni, ostatniego dnia czyli wczoraj dociąłem je na wymiar podany przez projektanta wiązarów - oby się później wszystko zgadzało. Uznałem że lepiej będzie wymurować trochę więcej i potem uciąć nadwyżkę. Bo docinanie później trójkątów i klejenie na pewno nie wyjdzie równo i z materiałem prawie by wyszło to samo, a tak to mam ładniej  :smile:  Nadwyżki ciąłem piłą DeWalta specjalną do BK, była na stanie murarzy (chciałem sobie taką kupić ale cena zabija). Jeżeli bloczek jest suchy to idzie jak po maśle, natomiast jeżeli jest mokry to masakra, a u mnie takich trochę było. Jestem zadowolony z tego co wyszło, w środę lub czwartek przyjeżdżają wiązary i potem będę musiał zdobyć specjalność dekarz  :cool: 



















Częściowo mam rozebrany szalunek żelbetów. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z tego jak nam wyszło. Jest jedno miejsce gdzie widać brak wibrowania. Tam skończyłem wylewać i poszedłem w drugą stronę, w między czasie beton troche związał i potem to co dolałem od drugiej strony już nie zawibrowałem - mój błąd i wyszło jak widać. Na szczęście to takie miejsce że może być, wyrównam zaprawą i będzie git  :smile:

----------


## kamilb1987b

fajnie ale po co szczyty murowałeś? z wiązarów mogłeś je zrobić drewniane i łatwiej by było o ciągłość izolacji a tak to szczyty będziesz musiał izolować niepotrzebnie.

----------


## sebcioc55

*15.11.2014 montaż wiązarów*

Wczoraj wieczorem zakończył się montaż wiązarów. W końcu dom zaczyna wyglądać jak dom. Już wiem czemu dach to jedna z najdroższych etapów budowy - bo zajebiście cieszy  :smile:   Więc zacznijmy od początku. W czwartek przyjechał transport z wiązarami ok godz. 15. 





Najpierw wiązary zostały rozładowane z samochodu i poskładane na dole w odpowiedniej kolejności. Wg projektu były 4 różne rodzaje, wg mnie wszystkie są identyczne, tylko na niektórych są w jednym miejscu użyte mniejsze płytki kolczaste. Nie wiem czemu wiązary nie mogły przyjechać ustawione nie do góry nogami i w odpowiedniej kolejności, wtedy można by je stawiać na górę bezpośrednio z samochodu.



W między czasie chłopaki naprostowali szpilki i położyli folie. Folia była po mojej stronie - kupiłem folię FOLGAM F o grubości 1mm, bardzo konkretna, żałuje że nie dałem takiej pod ściany.



Ciąg dalszy rozładowywania wiązarów:







Niestety na składzie zapomnieli załadować murłatę na samochód i się zaczęło... bo bez murłaty nie można stawiać wiązarów. Ale producent wiązarów stanął na wysokości zadania i załatwił murłatę, przyjchała po godzinie. Zaczęło się robić szarawo. Ale murłata położona, okazało się że wieniec wyszedł mi zajebiście, tylko w jednym narozniku na przełamaniu w przedniej ścianie wyszło troszke niżej, a tak to zajebiście. Wiązary w poziomie bez cudowania  :wink: 



Po murłacie czas na wiązary. Było już ciemno więc wszystko w świetle jupiterów.



No i pierwszy stoi.







No i ostatni:



Tak wyglądają wszystkie w komplecie  :smile:  Na następny dzień zostaje wszystko wypoziomować i wyprostować, przybić stężenia i dobić wysuwnice.



Następnego dnia rano było tak:



Montażyści znowu przyjechali po południu, jakoś o 14. Chyba lubią robić po nocach, o 19 już opijaliśmy wiechę  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

ŁAŁ! Fajnie zdjęcie. Ja się bałem łączyć strop z dachem.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Wiązary cd*

W sumie łącznie po 9-10h pracy wszystko było gotowe. Gdyby nie czekanie na murłatę i gdyby przyjechali np o 7-8 rano, to jestem pewien że w ciągu jednego dnia przed zmrokiem dach byłby gotowy, było inaczej ale skończyło się pozytywnie. Efekt jest zadowalający, ja jestem zadowolony tak 8/10 - poniżej napiszę czemu.











Podsumowując jestem zadowolony, drewno pierwsza klasa, precyzja wykonania wiązarów znakomita, wszystkie o identycznych wymiarach. Teraz trochę minusów: "krokiew" na końcu wysuwnicy jest niższa niż krokiew w głównych kratownicach (pomimo tego że rozmawiałem o tym z konstruktorem, ale nie mam tego na piśmie) - będą kłopoty z podbitką. Jeżeli chodzi o same wiązary to nie mam zastrzeżeń, jeżeli chodzi o samą firmę to kupiłem też 32m deski okapowej (czołowej) a dostałem 29m... Ekipa montażystów: sprawnie robili, szybko, widać że robią to na co dzień. Ale, nie podobało mi się to że przyjeżdżali późno i robili po nocy, śpieszyli się i przez to byli nie dokładni, może też dlatego że było ciemno a jupitery miałem tylko dwa i wszystkiego nie byli w stanie zauważyć. Więc wysuwnice nie były wypoziomowane idealnie, końcowe krokwie w wysuwnicach przymocowane tylko na gwoździe i same wysuwnice mogłyby być minimalnie staranniej zbite. Nie dali stężeń X (wiatrowe czy jak one się tam nazywają) - będę musiał je przybić sam. No i dzisiaj też wysuwnice sam wypoziomowałem - jeszcze tylko podobijam blachy kątowe w paru miejscach i zrobie jakieś lepsze oparcia na szczyt niż kliny.
Dzisiaj mieli przychodzić rozłożyć folię a oo poniedziałku łacić i kryć. Jednak jeden gdzieś pojechał, drugiego nie ma, tak to własnie jest z wiejskimi dekarzami, chyba skończy się na tym że sam to pokryję....

----------


## sebcioc55

> ŁAŁ! Fajnie zdjęcie. Ja się bałem łączyć strop z dachem.


Moim zdaniem przy takim domu parterowym jak mój to najlepsze wyjście. To poddasze w naszych planach będzie nieużytkowe, chociaż ma nośność 220kg/m2 - może kiedyś w dalekiej przyszłości coś tam zrobimy z wejściem od zewnątrz - brak miejsca na schody wewnątrz domu. Raczej wystarczy nam 100m2  :cool: , co i tak uważam za nadmiar, kto to będzie sprzątać?? :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wyjście jak wyjście. Byleby płyty nie pękały.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Wyjście jak wyjście. Byleby płyty nie pękały.


jak jest dobrze zaprojektowane i wykonane zgodnie z projektem to nie powinny pękać. na stryszku schowa się choinkę czy jakieś kartony więc nie obciąży zbyt konstrukcji.
sebcio dach wygląda fajnie a jak będzie przykryty to już cud mód malina gdy nie będzie padać na głowę jak się będzie w środku robić.

----------


## aiki

Pęknie. każdy dom pęknie.
drewno pracuje inaczej niż płyty i pęknie.

----------


## jbloch

Pęknie , no może raczej powstaną rysy, jak zrobi się klasycznie -siatka na łączenia ,klej ,później gładź , ale jak najpierw połączy się łączenia płyt klejem i siatką , później na to flizelina ( drobne włókno szklane) na dobry klej , później impregnat gruntujący  ,dopiero na to gładź to żadnej rysy nie będzie ( przynajmniej nie będzie widać)

----------


## sebcioc55

Oby nic nie pękało. Czas pokaże czy będą regipsy czy coś innego - może jakieś drewno jak u *Janek99*, zobaczymy. Na razie wrzucę na szybko stan z dzisiaj. Cały dach pokryty Dachową 3, teraz trzeba wszystko pomierzyć odmierzyć i można nabijać łaty pod wymiar dachówki.
W końcu nie pada już na głowę, chłopaki których ogarnąłem do dachu są całkiem zaradni, prawdopodobnie pozostawie sobie tylko okapy do zrobienia + rynny a oni skonczą krycie sami. Ja w tym czasie będę murował działówki. 



W wolnym czasie robię to czego mi się nie chciało wcześniej, czyli opaskę i drenaż.

----------


## jbloch

Płyty R-G , stelaż na wieszakach oczywiście ,chyba jednak najtaniej wyjdą .

----------


## sebcioc55

*Pokrycia ciąg dalszy..*

Dach się łaci, zabrakło nam dzisiaj łat, kupiłem więcej a i tak zabrakło kilkunastu sztuk. Jutro dokupię i jak pogoda pozwoli to dokończymy łacenie i zaczniemy wrzucać dachówkę na górę. Stan na dzisiaj:





Łaty na wysuwnicy dokręcamy na wkręty, kupiłem takie na torxa które mają przy końcu "wiertło" i elegancko się wkręcają i nic nie pęka - przydadzą się do przykręcania deski okapowej.



Gdy jestem sam to dokańczam drenaż. Zostało mi już tylko zrobić wejście w studzienke rewizyjną i można zasypywać. Tam łączy się drenaż i kanalizacja deszczowa. Nie wiem jeszcze czy dobrze kombinuje, nastepnym razem pokażę co zamierzam.





Zastanawiam się też nad instalacją odgromową, czy ją robić i jak ją zrobić. Bo lepiej zamontować drut teraz na dachu niż później ściągać dachówki. Może ktoś doradzi czy robić odgrom? I ewentualnie podpowie jak go wykonać?

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzisiaj postęp zerowy, prawie cały dzień padało dość mocno. W kilku miejscach nad krokwiami tam gdzie poprzybijane są kontrłaty i podziurawiona folia trochę przeciekało. Mam się tym przejmować? Wiem że są taśmy do uszczelniania tego, ale na taki dach jak mój to + kilka ładnych stówek. Z drugiej strony jak już ma dachu będzie dachówka to nigdy pod nią nie będzie tyle wody, jeżeli w ogóle będzie. Sam nie wiem co myśleć...

----------


## aiki

Wody nie ale śniegu owszem.
nie wiem czym można smarować folię u siebie smarowałem lepikiem na zimno ale papę i pomogło.

----------


## T0MII

> Dzisiaj postęp zerowy, prawie cały dzień padało dość mocno. W kilku miejscach nad krokwiami tam gdzie poprzybijane są kontrłaty i podziurawiona folia trochę przeciekało. Mam się tym przejmować? Wiem że są taśmy do uszczelniania tego, ale na taki dach jak mój to + kilka ładnych stówek. Z drugiej strony jak już ma dachu będzie dachówka to nigdy pod nią nie będzie tyle wody, jeżeli w ogóle będzie. Sam nie wiem co myśleć...


Myślę że w 300 zł, za uszczelki dorkena byś się wyrobił, ale teraz to szkoda łaty odbijać. Jak poddasze nieużytkowe to w ogóle nie ma się co zastanawiać, bo tu to i krycie wstępne nie jest wymagane.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Myślę że w 300 zł, za uszczelki dorkena byś się wyrobił, ale teraz to szkoda łaty odbijać. Jak poddasze nieużytkowe to w ogóle nie ma się co zastanawiać, bo tu to i krycie wstępne nie jest wymagane.


Teraz to już na pewno nie będę nic odbijał. Jak padał lekki deszcze to nic nie przeciekało, ale jak dzisiaj konkretnie się lało z góry no to niestety. Na razie poddasze będzie nieużytkowe - brak kasy. Nie wiem czy kiedyś coś tam zrobię. Ale szybko policzyłem to koszt takich taśm to u mnie max 250 zł. Trochę mniej niż zakładałem. No ale już po ptokach. 12,5cm gwoździe pierścieniowe średnio się wyciąga...
@aiki śniegu też nie powinno być dużo, jeżeli w ogóle. Moi rodzice mają dachówkę ceramiczną kładzioną ponad 10 lat temu nad poddasze nieużytkowe bez żadnych folii i byłem tam kilka razy zimą i śniegu nie widziałem. Ale tego nie wykluczam, wtedy nawet ta nieszczelna w 100% folia powinna ogarnąć temat - tak mi się wydaje.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. Doradzcie mi. Poniewaz temp w nocy zaraz zacznie zchodzic poniezj 0 i w dzien tez nie bedzie duzo cieplej, a mam zamiar wykonac sciany dzialowe do swiat. Postanowilem zaopatrzyc sie w koze ktora bede opalal drewnem aby w srodku miec powyzej 0. Tu pojawia sie moje pytanie, gdzie najlepiej umiejscowic rure ze spalinami? Gdybym mial komin sprawa by byla prosta, no ale nie mam  :wink: 
Na teraz wymyslilem dwie opcje:
- rura przez okno tylko nie wiem jak ja w tym oknie umiejscowic zeby mi nic nie popekalo ani sie nie spalilo
- rura przez otwor w scianie (i tak musze zrobic dziure na czerpnie do reku) tylko czy mi ten BK nie popeka od goracej rury? Chyba ze obloze ja jakas welna...

Ktory pomysl lepszy? A moze jakos inaczej?

----------


## scruffty

Zrób od razu dziurę do czerpni, tylko większą średnicę. Rurę od kozy wstaw na podkładce (jakiś kamyk może być). Jak ma być szczelnie, to uzupełnij wełną (można kupić jeden arkusz np. firerocka). Tylko musisz tę rurę od kozy wyprowadzić poza okap, bo Ci dym osmoli wszystko, albo folię zniszczy, więc pewnie będziesz ją musiał jakoś z zewnątrz podeprzeć.

----------


## yasiek

Ja u siebie w garażu mam zrobione przejście przez deski jakiś metr poniżej dachu, dziura 50x50 cm w nią wstawiona blacha i w niej dopiero zrobiona dziura na rurę od kozy, to samo możesz zrobic przez okno byle, by rurę wypuścić chociaż metr powyżej okapu, żeby był dobry ciąg. Możesz ją przymocować obejmą do okapu.

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzięki za podpowiedzi. Podoba mi się ten patent z blachą bo doszedłem do wniosku że jeszcze nie wiem na 100% gdzie zrobię czerpnię do reku. Chyba zrobię taką blachę w oknie w pom. tech. tam mam nie duże okno więc na całe mogę dać blachę. No a tam mam szczyt i wysuwnicę dachu dopiero na 6,5m więc wyciągnąłbym tylko rurę na 2-2,5m od ściany na wysokość nie wiem, z 3m od ziemi? Chyba styknie żeby jakiś tam ciąg był i nie powinno nic osmolić ani zniszczyć.

BTW: dzisiaj ekipa dachołazów przyszła mocno po południu, więc nic nie zrobiliśmy praktycznie. Mają jakąś drugą fuchę na boku. Umówiłem się z nimi tak że mają najpierw skończyć tamto a potem przyjść do mnie, bo nie będę się wkur**** codziennie że ich jeszcze nie ma. Więc w sobotę przykręcamy wiatrownice i leci dachówka. Oni twierdzą że lepiej wnosić dachówkę na dach i od razu ją kłaść. Do tej pory widziałem że wszyscy najpierw wnoszą a potem układają. No ale ich argumenty mnie przekonały że potem łatwiej gąsiory itp i tak będziemy robić. 
W między czasie jak byłem sam na budowie to robiłem porządki i poprzestawiałem palety z silką do "pokoi", jutro zaczynam stawiać działówki. Mam klej atlas silmur M5 i plastyfikator den braven więc żadne temperatury mi nie straszne  :cool:

----------


## aiki

Jak masz dachołazów to niech ci tą blache wstawia w miejscu komina i wypuść rurę spalinowa przez dach. Bo jak schowasz gdzieś za ściana nawet odsunięte o ściany to i tak osmoli jak będzie niekorzystny wiatr albo ciągu nie będzie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Komina nie ma i ni bedzie wiec tak nie da rady. Czyli najlepiej po prostu wystawic rure ponad kalenice? Kurde troche tej rury wyjdzie... a mialo byc tanio...

----------


## aiki

Tanio to by chata płonęła. lepiej dołożyć 100 czy 200.

----------


## sebcioc55

Oj dawno się nie udzielałem. Może na początek wrzucę zdjęcia betonu z którego jestem dumny  :smile:  Zarówno z wyglądu jak i wykonania. Pościągałem resztki szalunków i podpór, zostały ochłapy. Tak oto mi wyszło:









Na powyższym zdjęciu widać tymczasową "stolarkę okienną"  :cool:  wszystko pozasłaniałem bo w środku strasznie pizgało. Nie jest to takie ordynarne jak osb czy deski i do tego jest jasno wewnątrz. Z drugiej strony takie wykonanie cechuje niska wandaloodporność, ale ja jestem zdania że jak ktoś chce się włamać to i tak się włamie. Po za tym nic tam oprócz silki nie trzymam, wszystkie elektronarzędzia zawsze zabieram ze sobą. Sprytne oko zauważy też, że mam wyrafinowane parapety  :big grin:

----------


## sebcioc55

Ponieważ jest już zimno i wszelkie prace wewnątrz są bardzo ogranioczne postanowiłem rozgrzać atmosferę. Jak pisałem wcześniej zaopatrzyłem się w kozę, najtańsza jaka była ale działa. Odpalałem już testowo i tak było:



Chyba dołożę jeszcze jedną rurę w środku. Koza ma w sobie 11 cegieł. Mam nadzieje że podniesie mi temp wewnątrz chociaż o kilka stopni przy ostrym hajcowaniu.
Ponieważ po wielu godzinach zastanawiania się i analizowania zdecydowałem się na wykonanie instalacji odgromowej. Całość wykonam wg normy PN-EN 62305. Jak już będzie gotowe to opiszę co i jak. Na początek ogarnąłem osprzęt do gięcia drutu (podziękowania dla firmy UKK Metal z Nowogardu), przydała by się jeszcze prościarka do drutu żeby to jakoś wyglądało, no ale zobaczymy czy da się skądś pożyczyć:

----------


## bob_budownik

stolarka doskonała, nie moge się doczekać aż pokażesz zamontowane okna, też bd budował na silce i jestem ciekaw jak je zamontujesz- masz juz jakiś plan?

----------


## sebcioc55

*6.12.2014 Dach*

No i w końcu coś na co czekałem od dawna. Pokrycie dachu dachówką. Pożegnałem się z poprzednimi "dachołazami" ponieważ albo w ogóle nie przyjeżdżali albo przyjeżdżali na 3h, ja ciągle czekałem no a samemu to się można skichać na dachu. Na prawdę, jak ktoś robi zupełnie sam to go podziwiam. To zajmuje samemu mnóstwo czasu, na prawdę. Koniecznie trzeba mieć kogoś do pomocy, chociażby kogoś na dole tylko do podawania. Bo ciągłe złażenie na dół deprymuje. Z poprzednią ekipą skończyłem na tym etapie:





ołacony prawie cały dach i wniesiona prawie cała dachówka na jedną połać. No ale brakowało mi cierpliwości, czasu no i dogadałem się z ekipą która montowała mi wiązary że pokryją dach w jeden dzień, oczywiście ja do pomocy. Ucieszyła mnie ta deklaracja, tym bardziej że nie zażyczyli sobie dużo.
Zaczeliśmy w sobotę o 8:00 a skończyliśmy o 18:00 i cały dach był pokryty. Gąsiory i kraniec jednej połaci kończyliśmy przy światłach jupiterów. Chłopaki na prawdę ogarnięci, widać że tym zarabiają na życie. Śmiało mogę ich polecić. Przy okazji wiele się nauczyłem, jakbym kładł w pojedynkę to wiem że zrobiłbym sporo błędów, bo o wielu rzeczach po prostu nie wiedziałem. No ale teraz już wiem i dach garażu zrobię sam + pomocnik. Wiązary też zrobię na budowie. No ale dość tego. Poniżej efekt:









Do 100% dachu pozostało mi:
- instalacja odgromowa
- okap + rynny
- wiatrownice od zachodu
- podbitka, ale to dopiero po wykonaniu elewacji

Jak będę warunki to zrobię co mogę, a potem wracam dalej do działówek. Wczesniej jeszcze muszę ogarnąć teren wokół domu.

----------


## sebcioc55

Napiszę jeszcze o dachówce. Jest to Koramic Alegra 9 antracytowa angoba. Dachówka jest naprawdę pierwszorzędna. Wszystkie w jednym odcieniu, mocne, lataliśmy po nich i ani jedna nie pękła. Są równo zrobione i przede wszystkim na dachu prezentują się bardzo dobrze. Ostateczny efekt i kolor są idealne, takie jak chciałem. Tak wszystko wymyśliłem i wymierzyłem że nawet gąsiorów nie trzeba było docinać, starczyły co do centymetra (ale to raczej fuks  :cool: )

----------


## sebcioc55

> stolarka doskonała, nie moge się doczekać aż pokażesz zamontowane okna, też bd budował na silce i jestem ciekaw jak je zamontujesz- masz juz jakiś plan?


ściany zewnętrzne mam z betonu komórkowego, a wewnętrzne działowe będą z bloczków silikatowych. 
Zapomniałem napisać, w piątek z wizytą na budowie był przedstawiciel okniarzy zrobić pomiary otworów. Ku mojemu zdziwieniu zrobiłem je tak zajebiście że gościu się dziwił. Miał miernik laserowy i na prawdę otwory zrobiłem takie jakie miały być.
Montaż okien będzie albo wysunięcie 3cm na zewnątrz muru albo w warstwie ocieplenia (do 10cm). To zależy ile za ten drugi sobie zażyczą. Długo z nim rozmawiałem o montażu (tak przy okazji to ogarnięty koleś), proponował mi wycięcie pierwszej warstwy bloczków tam gdzie okna będą od poziomu "0" i postawienie okien na poszerzeniach z profili okiennych, twierdził że będzie lepiej i cieplej. Niestety ja nie jestem łatwowierny i wiem, że mój BK ma U=0,6 a profil okienny schuco si82 ma sporo więcej. Na dzisiaj chcę zrobić wszędzie ciepły parapet. Kiedyś chciałem kupić, ale to strasznie drogie, więc postanowiłem zrobić sam. Jeszcze jak zobaczyłem że Sadysta też taki wykonał samodzielnie (dla mnie jest wzorem) to jestem pewien że też go zrobię sam. Przedstawiłem koncepcję panu od okien i mówi że żaden problem. Muszę tylko powiększyć otwory o wysokość parapetu, bo nie chcę zmniejszać rozmiaru okien, chociaż może te kilka cm nie zrobią różnicy a będzie prościej... muszę się zastanowić.

----------


## bob_budownik

Sadysta to jest jakiś MASTER z innej planety.

----------


## aiki

To Ci podniesie okna jak nie wytniesz i będzie kicha.

----------


## sebcioc55

> To Ci podniesie okna jak nie wytniesz i będzie kicha.


Wiem właśnie, a szkoda mi 6-8cm zmniejszać okna na ten ciepły parapet, więc będę wycinał. No chyba że pójdę w konsole...

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzisiaj byłem w firmie w której będę zaopatrywał się w okna. Dostałem ofertę na montaż:
- montaż z taśmą obustronnie + piana, na górze wydłużone kotwy L do montażu do moich wymyślnych nadproży - koszt 3440 zł netto
- montaż z taśmą obustronnie na konsolach wszystko w warstwie izolacji - koszt 6881 zł netto

Oprócz tego cena za całość okien znacznie wzrosła od poprzedniej, chyba zapomniał gościu o rabacie mojej hurtowni budowlanej, bo przez nich będę zamawiał okna. Jutro z nim wyjaśnię. Myślicie że opłaca się wydawać 3,5k zł na te konsole? Coś mi się wydaję że nie, nie wiem też jaki to byłby zysk. Czytałem kiedyś jeden z wątków tutaj na forum i wyszło że się nie opłaca, sam nie wiem..

Odnośnie strat - ponieważ kiedyś Asolt wysłał mi plik z moimi danymi do obliczeń w audytorze, to go zhakowałem i odpaliłem w demówce  :cool: 
Poprawiłem to co się zmieniło od tamtego czasu (nie będę męczył Asolta o zmianę kilku cm izolacji). Wyszło mi tak:

Dane ogólne, najważniejsze to EAH 56,7 kWh/(m^2*rok)


Suma strat dla każdej przegrody:


Współczynnik przenikania ciepła dla każdej z przegród:


Na koniec diagram ze wskazaniem procentowym strat:


Wyszło lepiej niż wcześniej, ale nadal wydaje mi się dużo. Z oknami już nic nie zrobie, lepsze nie będą, musiałbym zlikwidować okna od północy = nie da się. Dużo idzie na wentylację, to już wielkości po odzysku. Będę musiał wymyślić cfane sterowanie żeby tyle energii nie marnotrawić.
Jest jeszcze opcja aby wykorzystać poddasze, muszę trochę poćwiczyć tego audytora i spróbować zrobić pomieszczenie na poddaszu, może wyjdą lepsze wyniki.

----------


## bob_budownik

ciekaw jestem jak w końcu je zamontujesz te okna

----------


## kamilb1987b

Też mnie interesuje kwestia okien. Najbardziej mnie dziwi montaż w warstwie ocieplenia. Nie jestem fachowcem od okien ale po co są konsole po bokach i od góry? Od dołu to rozumiem bo muszą przenieś obciążenia ale wokół? Po bokach tylko trzymają aby nie wypadły a tak na dobra sprawę to zwykłe kotwy do tego wystarczą. Jak możesz to spytaj się czy można użyć tylko konsol dolnych bo różnica w cenie pewnie jest o te konsole. Ale one nie są takie drogie http://allegro.pl/kotwa-dolna-z-kato...891039452.html więc jak się da je co pół metra to wystarczy wiec na okno jakieś 3sztuki. więc koszty powinny spaść na łeb i szyję.

----------


## robbaz78

Najlepszym rozwiązaniem wg mnie na obecną chwilę jest zamontowanie okien w systemie MOWO. Takie moje skromne zdanie.

http://oknotest.pl/montaz-okien/mowo...-i-w-sprzedazy

----------


## sebcioc55

> Najlepszym rozwiązaniem wg mnie na obecną chwilę jest zamontowanie okien w systemie MOWO. Takie moje skromne zdanie.
> 
> http://oknotest.pl/montaz-okien/mowo...-i-w-sprzedazy


Moim zdaniem tez ten montaz jest najlepszy. Ale cena.... u mnie wychodzi okolo 10 tys zl - wiec odpada.

----------


## R&K

> Też mnie interesuje kwestia okien. Najbardziej mnie dziwi montaż w warstwie ocieplenia. Nie jestem fachowcem od okien ale po co są konsole po bokach i od góry? Od dołu to rozumiem bo muszą przenieś obciążenia ale wokół? Po bokach tylko trzymają aby nie wypadły a tak na dobra sprawę to zwykłe kotwy do tego wystarczą. Jak możesz to spytaj się czy można użyć tylko konsol dolnych bo różnica w cenie pewnie jest o te konsole. Ale one nie są takie drogie http://allegro.pl/kotwa-dolna-z-katownikiem-wysokosci-hvw-jb-d-sfs-i4891039452.html więc jak się da je co pół metra to wystarczy wiec na okno jakieś 3sztuki. więc koszty powinny spaść na łeb i szyję.


Kamil - jak TY malo jeszcze wiesz ..... SZOK !!!! 
okno wystawione jest rowniez na dzialanie wiatru , cisnienie, sily ssace (wiatr), najwieksze sily wystepuja np gdy okno jest otwierane - otwarte skrzydlo

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Kamil - jak TY malo jeszcze wiesz ..... SZOK !!!! 
> okno wystawione jest rowniez na dzialanie wiatru , cisnienie, sily ssace (wiatr), najwieksze sily wystepuja np gdy okno jest otwierane - otwarte skrzydlo


Wiem o tym i temu mówię że dolne kotwy byłyby specjalne a reszta zwykłe. Jak montuje się okna w murze to na zwykłych kotwach i jakoś się to trzyma i wiatr je nie wyrywa. Mówię o oknach wysuniętych poza mur o jakiś centymetr lub dwa bo tyle wystarczy.

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak dostałem cenę za okna to zacząłem na nowo się zastanawiać nad gołymi pakietami w izolacji. Zacząłem też czytać o wyczynach Barth3z 'a i jego pasywnej stodole bo on tam ma duużo tego zaplanowane. Ale właśnie ten wiatr i różne czynniki, np ludzkie. Jakoś to mnie zaczęło przerażać że taki pakiet wypadnie. Akurat dzisiaj przechodzi jakiś huragan czy inne cudo nad zachpom. i jak murowałem ścianki działowe to ta moja "tymczasowa stolarka" aż cała trzeszczała i łopotała od wiatru. Więc wielce prawdopodobnie będzie u mnie Schuco Si82 wysunięte 3cm po za mur + taśmy + rolety "na oknie" z silnikami przeciwprzeciążeniowymi. 

EDIT: po konwersacji z "oknami" okazało się że zmiana koloru z antracyt na oregon podniosła cenę o 2500 zł!! Myślicie że to możliwe? czy po prostu mnie chcą przyciąć jak już się zdecydowałem na ich produkt?

----------


## sebcioc55

*12.12.2014 Ściany działowe*

Zacząłem murować ściany działowe. Głównym ich składnikiem są bloczki silikatowe drążone 12cm z Barlinka (lubie to miasto - fajne mają jeziora więc wybrałem te bloczki zamiast silki). Na razie robię pierwszą warstwę na gotowej zaprawie M10 a potem to już na klej Atlas SILMUR. Powoli idzie z takich małych bloczków...



A to sobie popijam żeby się lepiej murowało  :wink:  Na zdrowie !!

----------


## bob_budownik

Co dałeś pod działówki? Sadysta tez coś tam kładł. Kurde podziwiam Cie, mnie to wszystko dopiero czeka, start mam 30 marca- plyta fundamentowa.

----------


## aiki

Tą kozę wystaw bardziej na środek i daj dłuższą rurę spalinową to lepiej nagrzeje.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Co dałeś pod działówki? Sadysta tez coś tam kładł. Kurde podziwiam Cie, mnie to wszystko dopiero czeka, start mam 30 marca- plyta fundamentowa.


dałem folię izolacyjną, taką samą jak pod ściany zewnętrzne. Tania była więc ją dałem, ale co tam będzie za wilgoć? Płyta opatulona folią, a pod nią jeszcze 10cm XPS...
Dzięki, ale tutaj nie ma co podziwiać, wystarczy chcieć  :smile: 




> Tą kozę wystaw bardziej na środek i daj dłuższą rurę spalinową to lepiej nagrzeje.


Tak też zamierzam zrobić bo nie mam stropu i całe ciepło zaraz ucieka, tylko pojawił się pewien chwilowy problem - skończyła mi się kasa  :wink:  może mikołaj mi przyniesie z 2m rury  :smile:  Na razie w dzień nie ma mrozu więc jej nie odpalam.

----------


## R&K

to sproboj na szrocie poszukac - az noz cos na jakims skupie zlomu Ci wpadnie w oko - po calej zimie i tak nowa rura byla by cala opalona /przepalona / zardzewiala

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jak dostałem cenę za okna to zacząłem na nowo się zastanawiać nad gołymi pakietami w izolacji. Zacząłem też czytać o wyczynach Barth3z 'a i jego pasywnej stodole bo on tam ma duużo tego zaplanowane. Ale właśnie ten wiatr i różne czynniki, np ludzkie. Jakoś to mnie zaczęło przerażać że taki pakiet wypadnie. Akurat dzisiaj przechodzi jakiś huragan czy inne cudo nad zachpom. i jak murowałem ścianki działowe to ta moja "tymczasowa stolarka" aż cała trzeszczała i łopotała od wiatru. Więc wielce prawdopodobnie będzie u mnie Schuco Si82 wysunięte 3cm po za mur + taśmy + rolety "na oknie" z silnikami przeciwprzeciążeniowymi. 
> 
> EDIT: po konwersacji z "oknami" okazało się że zmiana koloru z antracyt na oregon podniosła cenę o 2500 zł!! Myślicie że to możliwe? czy po prostu mnie chcą przyciąć jak już się zdecydowałem na ich produkt?


Zaskoczyłeś mnie taką dopłatą. Myślałem że nie ma znaczenia jaki kolor co do ceny. Nie tylko u Ciebie tak wiało bo u mnie na południu też i to bardzo. 
Do Ciebie należy decyzja czy spróbujesz z pakietami czy nie. XPS jest na tyle mocny że nie wierzę w to że szyby mogłyby z niego wypaść. Obwodowo byłyby wsadzane w XPS na jakieś 5cm a w profilu siedzą chyba z 2 lub 3cm. Ja planuję to zrobić tak że płytę XPSu przetnę na pół czyli będzie miała szerokość 30cm i tak nakleić na mur. Przed montażem pakietu dam obwodowo silikon dla uszczelnienia połączenia, na to pakiet i kolejny XPS aby pakiet nie wypadł i go zakołkować dla pewności. niestety budować będę dopiero w przyszłym roku więc dopiero wtedy będę wiedział czy to zda egzamin czy nie. Mnie się wydaje to solidne ale to jest moje zdanie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wczoraj się zastanawiałem mocno nad tymi pakietami. Jeżeli bym robił, to w płycie XPS zrobiłbym frez na szerokość pakietu i głębokość nie wiem z 5-6cm, wcisnął tam pakiet i czymś uszczelnił. XPS na piankę do ściany i kołki do okoła co jakieś 0,5m. Tak to widzę. Ale pojawia się kwestia rolet, nie ma jak przymocować prowadnic żeby to miało ręce i nogi. Więc zostają żaluzje fasadowe - a to drogie.
Kończąc temat to takie okna (same pakiety szybowe) zamontuję na pewno w garażu i może ewentualnie kiedyś przy okazji następnej budowy, jak będę odważniejszy i mądrzejszy  :wink: 

EDIT: wracając do wyceny od "okniarzy" to proponują też montaż rolet już na budowie i życzą sobie za to 2000zł !! Chyba ich pogieło, za zamocowanie prowadnic do ram i na to dosłownie "wczepienie" skrzynek chcą tyle kasy? Sam to zrobię. Przypomnę iż u mnie skrzynka będzie mocowana tylko do prowadnic, w żaden sposób nie będzie mocowana do ramy okna ani do budynku. Prowadnice będą przymocowane do ramy okna (pewnie na kołki albo wkręty jakieś).

----------


## sebcioc55

Mam pare pytań. Mogę zostawić szalunek stopy fundamentowej w ziemi? Po prostu nie chce mi się tego odkopywać i rozkręcać. Co tam się może stać? Chyba tylko deski mogą zgnić? Drugie pytanie to czy smarować słup jakimś dysperbitem do poziomu "0", bo i tak chce dać na niego styropian.



Kolejna sprawa to drenaż i odprowadzenie deszczówki. Chciałem je wprowadzić do wspólnej studzienki rewizyjnej i stamtąd gdzieś dalej, prawdopodobnie zbiornik i potem dren. Powiedzcie mi czy mogę je połączyć razem przed studzienką? Bo chciałem rury drenażowe połączyć razem trójnikiem i wprowadzić je poprzez następny trójnik do jednej z rur od deszczówki. Martwię się tylko czy czasami woda z tym rur jak będzie jej dużo nie wejdzie mi do drenażu. Co prawda mam tam spadek ale nieduży. Nie chciałbym podtapiać sobie domu drenażem, który miał działać wręcz odwrotnie.



I na koniec skutki wczorajszych "huraganów" - urwało mi tablicę informacyjną ;P znalazłem ją 50m dalej, pod płotem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U mnie urwało baner okniarzy - na szczęście dach w całości. Też muszę działówki robić... tylko mi się nie chce/ nie mam czasu. Końcówka sezonu na piece, więc spawam takie warsztatowe z wentylatorem. Gdyby ktoś chciał, to mam tanio  :yes: 

Ja bym olał ten szalunek. Deski zgniją od mokrej ziemi i zrobi się torf. Smarowanie dysperbitem sam robiłem, ale nie widzę żadnych korzyści i nie polecam. 

Co do montażu MOWO, to kto bogatemu zabroni? Ale normalny człowiek nie powinien być na tyle naiwny, żeby zapłacić za montaż prawie tyle samo, co za okna.

Polecam ekipę, która montowała okna u mnie. Zapłaciłem 11600zł za okna na parterówkę - 8 okien + balkonówka, 55mb obwodu, BluEvolution MD z 3-ma uszczelkami, 3 szyby, montaż na kotwach JBD, 10cm wysunięcia w styropian i taśmy wewnętrzne. Strona zewnętrzna po mojej stronie, ale zmieszczę się w 500zł. Na pomorze raczej nie pojadą, ale kilku Zygmuntów I Starych potrafi dużo załatwić i bardzo być może. Ta ekipa to Stolmar z Tarnobrzega.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Wczoraj się zastanawiałem mocno nad tymi pakietami. Jeżeli bym robił, to w płycie XPS zrobiłbym frez na szerokość pakietu i głębokość nie wiem z 5-6cm, wcisnął tam pakiet i czymś uszczelnił. XPS na piankę do ściany i kołki do okoła co jakieś 0,5m. Tak to widzę. Ale pojawia się kwestia rolet, nie ma jak przymocować prowadnic żeby to miało ręce i nogi. Więc zostają żaluzje fasadowe - a to drogie.
> Kończąc temat to takie okna (same pakiety szybowe) zamontuję na pewno w garażu i może ewentualnie kiedyś przy okazji następnej budowy, jak będę odważniejszy i mądrzejszy 
> 
> EDIT: wracając do wyceny od "okniarzy" to proponują też montaż rolet już na budowie i życzą sobie za to 2000zł !! Chyba ich pogieło, za zamocowanie prowadnic do ram i na to dosłownie "wczepienie" skrzynek chcą tyle kasy? Sam to zrobię. Przypomnę iż u mnie skrzynka będzie mocowana tylko do prowadnic, w żaden sposób nie będzie mocowana do ramy okna ani do budynku. Prowadnice będą przymocowane do ramy okna (pewnie na kołki albo wkręty jakieś).


Nie musisz robić frezu tylko kupić XPS frezowany i już będzie miał te 5cm rowku. merkava już podawał to rozwiązanie 
Jak nie przeszkadzają Ci widoczne rolety to możesz je przykręcić na izolację bo w przypadku pakietów chyba nie ma innego rozwiązania. 
Co do montażu to pytaj czy mogą Ci zamontować jedną roletę i policzyć Ci za montaż jak za jedną roletę ale wszystkie rolety sprzedać z VATem 8% bo kupując bez montażu zapłacisz 23%VATu i może wiele taniej Cię ta zabawa nie wynieś. Przykładowo może oszczędzisz łącznie na tym 500zł ale będziesz sam się z tym męczyć. Trzeba dobrze to policzyć.

----------


## sebcioc55

Już pisałem Ci z 3x że u mnie rolety muszą być niewidoczne jak są schowane  :big tongue:  - dla mnie skrzynki to straszydła. Trzeba pamiętać o tym że najlepsze skrzynki to takie montowane jak najdalej od okna. A jak sie wysuwa okno w izolację to skrzynki też trzeba wysunąć! i tu robi się problem że może zabraknąć nam izolacji aby schować skrzynkę. Gdyby skrzynkę rolety można było odwrócić to można wtedy w izolacji zrobić kolejny frez na prowadnice do rolet - to by było genialne. No i kurde teraz znowu zacząłem myśleć o tych pakietach.... bo okna i tak będę miał nieotwierane w 90% ile kosztowałby pakiet U=0,5 o wymiarach 1,15m wys x 2,1m szer ? Tak mniej więcej, macie jakieś przykładowe ceny na szybko?




> Ja bym olał ten szalunek. Deski zgniją od mokrej ziemi i zrobi się torf. Smarowanie dysperbitem sam robiłem, ale nie widzę żadnych korzyści i nie polecam.


Chyba pozwolę mu zgnić i tak stopa jest w foli. A dysperbit też sobie chyba daruję i po prostu przykleję szczelnie styro.




> Co do montażu MOWO, to kto bogatemu zabroni? Ale normalny człowiek nie powinien być na tyle naiwny, żeby zapłacić za montaż prawie tyle samo, co za okna.


*kto bogatemu zabroni?* - dokładnie  :wink:  ale w tym przypadku na bogatego nie trafiło




> Polecam ekipę, która montowała okna u mnie. Zapłaciłem 11600zł za okna na parterówkę - 8 okien + balkonówka, 55mb obwodu, BluEvolution MD z 3-ma uszczelkami, 3 szyby, montaż na kotwach JBD, 10cm wysunięcia w styropian i taśmy wewnętrzne. Strona zewnętrzna po mojej stronie, ale zmieszczę się w 500zł. Na pomorze raczej nie pojadą, ale kilku Zygmuntów I Starych potrafi dużo załatwić i bardzo być może. Ta ekipa to Stolmar z Tarnobrzega.


Wycena na moje okna to 16651 zł netto + 3440 zł netto montaż z taśmami + 2000 zł netto montaż rolet na budowie
W tej cenie okna na profilu Schuco Si82 kolor obustronny Ogeron4, całe Uw okien w przedziale 0,7-0,9 , w cenie również rolety PORTOS z silnikami przewodowymi przeciwprzeciążeniowymi. 

Teraz kwestia tego ile kosztowały by mnie same pakiety, ile kosztuję same rolety (bo tego nie wiem). No i jeżeli chodzi o parametry to pewnie U tych pakietów nie mniejsze niż 0,5, więc nie wiem w sumie jaką by to zrobiło różnicę - zaraz poedytuję sobie dane w  OZC.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja też mam takie U, tylko nie wiem jaki to kolor "Ogeron4". Znam zielony, niebieski, czarny, czerwony, żółty... Sobie wybrałem biały, bo pasuje do wszystkiego, nie wygina się od słońca i jest tani. 

22 tyś netto? Dowiedz się ile te rolety, bo chyba Cię kroją na żywca.

----------


## sebcioc55

Zmieniłem w Audytorze wszystkie okna z 0,7-0,9 wszędzie na 0,5 no i wyszło zamiast 1904kWh strat rocznie przez okna, 1255 kWh czyli aż około 35% mniej ! to spora różnica.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> wyszło zamiast 1904kWh strat rocznie przez okna, 1255 kWh


Czyli 700 kWh rocznie, czyli 210zł przy grzaniu prądem w II taryfie. Jeszcze korzystniej jest zamurować okna całkowicie...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja też mam takie U, tylko nie wiem jaki to kolor "Ogeron4". Znam zielony, niebieski, czarny, czerwony, żółty... Sobie wybrałem biały, bo pasuje do wszystkiego, nie wygina się od słońca i jest tani. 
> 
> 22 tyś netto? Dowiedz się ile te rolety, bo chyba Cię kroją na żywca.


jak dowiadywałem się u innych "okniarzy" to rolety do moich okien kosztowały w przedziale 7000-10640




> Czyli 700 kWh rocznie, czyli 210zł przy grzaniu prądem w II taryfie. Jeszcze korzystniej jest zamurować okna całkowicie...


tak by było najlepiej, chociaż mógłbym zamurować te okna od północy, przecież one nie dają żadnych zysków!  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ludzie dają zyski. Trzeba więc mieć dużo dzieci - tak z ósemkę - i wszystkich kłaść spać w jednej izbie. Wiesz... kiedyś ludzie trzymali nawet krowy za ścianą! Co my wiemy o pasywnych zyskach...?

----------


## robbaz78

> Po konwersacji z "oknami" okazało się że zmiana koloru z antracyt na oregon podniosła cenę o 2500 zł!! Myślicie że to możliwe? czy po prostu mnie chcą przyciąć jak już się zdecydowałem na ich produkt?


W Polsce wielu producentów ma bardzo zawężoną paletę/wzornik okleiny PCV. W Niemczech Oregon jest w standardzie, u nas w wielu firmach dopłacasz 10-15% wartości zamówienia. Także myśleliśmy o Oregon, ale czas realizacji + dopłata nas zniechęciły. Wg mnie nie chcą przyciąć, po prostu nie wchodzą w te okleiny bo mało zamówień. Pewnie za rok, dwa jak trendy przyjdą do nas Oregon lub Oregon II będzie standardem  :wink:

----------


## robbaz78

Potwierdzam, rolety do Duris 3 tak kosztują. Wiadomo, zależy od producenta rolet, silników i typu silnika(z przeciążeniem/bez przeciążenia, radiowe/standard, moc standardowa/moc zwiększona). Somfy najdroższe, Nice pomiędzy, później to różnie. Ja ogólnie wziąłem Mobilusa (na dużych przeszkleniach w wersji URSUS), jeden Nice (do łazienki). Strefę dzienną sobie zrobię na pilota (i przycisk), reszta pomieszczeń przyciski. U mnie wyszło wszystko 9000PLN. Także mieszczę się w przedziale  :wink:

----------


## robbaz78

U nas za okna w Duris 3 wyszło razem ok 29000 na gotowo z montażem rolet, taśm (ale tylko jednostronnie od zewnątrz). Oknoplast Winergetic Premium, kolor obustronny Złoty dąb, Uw=0,8 pakiet szybowy 4 Xglass o parametrach termoizolacyjnych Ug=0,5W/m2K, rolety KRISPOL z silnikami Mobilus i Nice - skorzystaliśmy na promocji zimowej  :wink:  we wrześniu wycena tych samych okien była o ok. 3000 wyższa. Co do standardowego projektu zmieniliśmy 3 okna i wyszło 3mb w obwodzie więcej, nie jest to energooszczędna opcja, ale zwracamy także uwagę na funkcjonalność. Okno tarasowe w sypialni przesuwne typu PSK 2,2x1,7 / okno w salonie 2,2x2,4 przesuwne typu PSK. Drugie obok sypialni balkonowe uchylno coś tam 2,2x0,95. Witryna tylko jedna w narożniku 2,2x0,95. Dodam że okna balkonowe/tarasowe te 2,2h są na poszerzeniach, gdyby nie to byłoby jakieś 1500 taniej. [sorry za SPAM]  :wink:

----------


## bob_budownik

Sebcio a niezabardzo spalasz sie nad oknami????
Jaki masz plan z poddaszem

----------


## sebcioc55

> ............. [sorry za SPAM]


Dla mnie to nie spam tylko cenne informacje. Mam pewien plan, jak się uda to podziele się informacjami czy mnie chcą przyciąć na te okna czy nie  :cool: 





> Sebcio a niezabardzo spalasz sie nad oknami????
> Jaki masz plan z poddaszem


Może nie tyle co się spalam tylko nie lubię jak mnie robią w konia, a okna chce mieć dobre bo będę przez nie patrzył codziennie, a mam taką wadę że chce mieć wszystko najlepsze  :big tongue: 
Poddasze - kiedyś tam zrobię jakiś gabinet albo bawialnie dla dzieci, albo to i to. Na obecną chwilę zmieniłem w OZC wełnę w stropie z 50cm na 30cm i dałem na skosy po 20cm dodałem na poddaszu ogrzewanie i wentylację i wiecie jakie mi wyszło sezonowe zapotrzebowanie na ogrzewanie na m2? 22kWh !! chyba gdzieś zrobiłem błąd bo to ponad połowe mniej niż z poddaszem nieużytkowym. Może zapodam temat Asoltowi.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Co do okien to warto rozważać najcieplejsze a same pakiety są cieplejsze od okien w ramie. Mnie przykładowo przy projekcie domu pasywnego wychodziło że przez same okna ucieknie więcej ciepła niż przez pozostałe elementy razem wzięte więc wszystko zależy od powierzchni okien i ich udziale w stratach. Faktycznie jak nie chcesz mieć widocznych rolet to może być ciężko. Można spróbować zrobić coś takiego  lub jak roleta będzie za bardzo wystawać to zrobić tak 
Rolety takie lepsze mają drogie silniki bo kiedyś babka mi mówiła że silnik kosztuje ok.500zł więc on podbija cenę ale takie trzeba dać aby się nie zepsuły gdyby coś przymarzło i roleta nie chciała iść. więc trzeba się zastanowić dobrze czy się je chce czy nie. Jeżeli patrzyć na energooszczędność to nigdy się nie zwróci ale jak na to że się podoba to jest rzecz bezcenna i musi być.

----------


## robbaz78

> Rolety takie lepsze mają drogie silniki bo kiedyś babka mi mówiła że silnik kosztuje ok.500zł więc on podbija cenę ale takie trzeba dać aby się nie zepsuły gdyby coś przymarzło i roleta nie chciała iść. więc trzeba się zastanowić dobrze czy się je chce czy nie. Jeżeli patrzyć na energooszczędność to nigdy się nie zwróci ale jak na to że się podoba to jest rzecz bezcenna i musi być.


Trochę nie do końca tak jest z roletami i silnikami. Pojawiają się 2 kwestie. Albo montuje się mocniejsze by nie miały problemu z większą roletą (i nie ma tu lód ani inna przeszkoda nic do znaczenia). Druga kwestia to silnik z przeciążeniem, który po wykryciu przeszkody po prostu się wyłącza i dlatego zmniejsza się ryzyko spalenia silnika. Natomiast silnik z przeciążeniem jak jest lód i tak nie podciągnie rolety. Ja wybrałem wg mnie dobry kompromis pomiędzy ceną a jakością. Oczywiście można wejść w Somfy, ale dla mnie to za drogi biznes. Silniczek zawsze można wymienić (koszt jednego to 140-200zł). Mój znajomy ma Mobilusa od 8 lat i nic, więc jak nie ma super różnicy to po co przepłacać. I zrezygnowałem z silników z przeciążeniem, na rzecz po prostu mocniejszych. Jak będę widział że jest lód to na siłę nie będę podnosił i już. Lepiej dopłacić np. w strefie dziennej do radiówek, wględnie zrobić sterowniki radiowe w ścianie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ciekawa sprawa z tymi przeciążeniami, bo wystarczy zastosować bezpiecznik nadprądowy, choćby taki:

http://www.biall.com.pl/item,Bezpiec...ny,105043.html

----------


## kamilb1987b

Chodziło mi tylko o to ze jak ja się pytałem o te rolety to tak mi babka powiedziała że stosują takie lepsze i droższe silniki do tego i temu taka cena. Ale masz rację że jak lód nie zawadzi to zwykłe silniki też będą dobre a na wszystkich oknach to pewnie z 2k można oszczędzić.

----------


## bob_budownik

"a mam taką wadę że chce mieć wszystko najlepsze "

 a jaka izolacja poddasza? ten temat mnie nurtuje i nie wiem co zaplanować u siebie- rozważam wełne ale nie wydaje mi sie ze jest naj, mysle też o piance ale wtedy nie wiem czy nie lepiej wykonać deskowanie zeby dach zyskał na sztywności. Ciekaw jestem co Konrad(R&K) w nowym domu wykombinuje bo wcześniej walczył z wełną. Moje poddasze jest przy dwuspadowym dachu na parterówce (schody w garażu) chce tam mieć to co teraz mam w piwnicy, czyli perkusja może jakiś stół do pingla wstawie i jakieś miejsce relaxowe jak sie obraże na parter :smile: . Zależy mi na dobrej izolacji bo wolałbym tego nie ogrzewać ale nie wiem czy to jest możliwe. Napiszcie jakie macie doświadczenia w tym temacie, baaaardzo jestem ciekaw.

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie trzeba było długo czekać aż trafi się jakiś babol  :wink:  Trafiłem z rurą z wodą i rurą prundową w środek ściany działowej. Oczywiście wszystko było dobrze zrobione tylko że już podczas murowania doszedłem do wniosku że jednak przesunę ściankę działową o te 12cm, no i mam.
Jak to rozwiązać? Wyciąc trochę bloczek i odgiąć rury na bok i będą szły na ścianie, czy może puścić rury w ścianie do jakiejś wysokości. Po prostu nie wiem jak to ma być ostatecznie, jak ma wyglądać rozprowadzenie wody - to dla mnie nie ten etap. Może ktoś z was już coś takiego przerabiał?

----------


## bob_budownik

mają wyjść w lewo czy w prawo?

----------


## sebcioc55

> mają wyjść w lewo czy w prawo?


Obydwa w lewo.

----------


## bob_budownik

Ja bym trochę "podłogę" podebrał, żeby trochę skręcić w lewo i zrobił mała wnękę w bloczku. Tylko trochę dziwnie se zaplanowałeś prąd zara koło wody. jak tam masz jakiegoś chudziaka to to wyrąb i ucieknij z tym prądem gdzies dalej i zrobi ci sie miejsce na wode.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja bym trochę "podłogę" podebrał, żeby trochę skręcić w lewo i zrobił mała wnękę w bloczku. Tylko trochę dziwnie se zaplanowałeś prąd zara koło wody. jak tam masz jakiegoś chudziaka to to wyrąb i ucieknij z tym prądem gdzies dalej i zrobi ci sie miejsce na wode.


Woda chcialem pojsc w prawo a pradem w lewo jezeli wiesz o co mi chodzi. A podlogi raczej nie bede ruszal bo to pancerna plyta z B30.... cos bede kombinowal. Ewentualnie zaszaluje sobie troche i zaleje betonem zeby nie cudowac z bloczkami.

----------


## robbaz78

> Ciekawa sprawa z tymi przeciążeniami, bo wystarczy zastosować bezpiecznik nadprądowy, choćby taki:
> 
> http://www.biall.com.pl/item,Bezpiec...ny,105043.html


Masz rację Przemo. Właśnie z tego powodu zrezygnowałem z dopłaty do każdego silnika na rzecz tego rozwiązania.

----------


## sebcioc55

a ze zwykłymi silnikami do rolet nie jest przypadkiem tak że on idą tylko góra<->dół w momencie trzymania przycisku? Że nie potrafią się zamknąć do końca po jednokrotnym wciśnieciu przycisku? chyba że o czymś nie wiem? Chyba że tam się ustawia jakieś krańcówki czy inne cuda - nie znam się  :wink:  ale wiem że te przeciążeniowe jest łatwiej wysterować - na tym mi zależy najbardziej. A po za tym mają kilka bajerów których nie mają zwykłe silniki (trochę reklamy):

• Silnik wyposażony w bardzo czuły mechanizm przeciążeniowy wykrywający napotkane przeszkody
• Funkcja cofnięcia się pancerza po napotkaniu przeszkody
• Zasilanie i sterowanie kilku silników (maksymalnie 16) za pomocą jednego przełącznika
• Opcja ustawienia dwóch pozycji – komfortowej oraz wentylacji
• Intuicyjny sposób programowania automatycznego rolety (po dwóch pełnych cyklach)
• Automatyczne wykrywanie kierunków ruchu (góra – dół)
• Brak konieczności używania wieszaków blokady
• Brak zakończenia ostatniej komendy w przypadku chwilowego zaniku napięcia
• Proste tworzenie grup i centralnego sterowania
• Brak konieczności odłączania rolet przy rozdzielaniu grup
• Łatwość montażu i demontażu silnika przy pomocy szybkozłącza
• Możliwość równoległego połączenia z innymi silnikami firmy PORTOS

----------


## robbaz78

> a ze zwykłymi silnikami do rolet nie jest przypadkiem tak że on idą tylko góra<->dół w momencie trzymania przycisku? Że nie potrafią się zamknąć do końca po jednokrotnym wciśnieciu przycisku? chyba że o czymś nie wiem?


Silniki mają włączniki krańcowe, które podczas instalacji/montażu należy wyregulować, gdyż ustawienia fabryczne są przybliżone. Sterownik+włącznik decyduje o tym jak otwierasz i zamykasz roletę, są włączniki z podtrzymaniem. Dzięki zastosowaniu podtrzymania napięcia nie musisz trzymać przycisku aż do zakończenia pracy silnika. Wystarczy raz nadusić na klawisz w celu otwarcia lub zamknięcia rolety. Dodatkowym plusem jest możliwość zatrzymania opuszczania rolety w dowolnym momencie. Silniki standardowe także możesz w pełni zautomatyzować i sterować za pomocą jednego przełącznika w grupie (kwestia projektu instalacji itd.), ba! Można nawet zainstalować sterowniki radiowe, które będą sterowane pilotem. Bywam często w domu z taką właśnie instalacją  i od wielu lat żadnych problemów. Ja to widzę tak, ale oczywiście przyznam rację, że przeciążeniówki mają swoje zalety. 

A teraz z innej beczki. Mam pytanko odnośnie wykończenia przestrzeni* nad tarasem* (tam gdzie filar), tak by spełniało wymagania energooszczędności. Bo szczerze mówiąc nie wiem jak się do tego zabrać...

----------


## sebcioc55

> A teraz z innej beczki. Mam pytanko odnośnie wykończenia przestrzeni* nad tarasem* (tam gdzie filar), tak by spełniało wymagania energooszczędności. Bo szczerze mówiąc nie wiem jak się do tego zabrać...


Na pewno trzeba opatulić podciągi izolacją. Szczyt od wewnątrz częściowo też trzeba - ja osobiście jeszcze nie mam pomysłu jak i ile dać na niego izolacji od wewnątrz. A sama przestrzeń nad tarasem:
- gdy poddasze nieużytkowe to ja bym po prostu zrobił tak jak przy zwykłej ścianie wchodząc izolacją ścian nad murłatę i do tego dojść wełną stropową. Trzeba by też zrobić jakiś sufit żeby nie wiało tamtędy pod dach
- gdy poddasze użytkowe to pewnie i tak nad tarasem będzie za nisko wiec tam zrobiłbym mocniejszy sufit i potraktował to jak strop i ocieplił jak pozostałą część stropu.
Pamiętaj że podciągi trzeba obłożyć izolacją z każdej strony, bo to spory mostek.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. Jestem na etapie gdzie można by już zacząć rozkładać przewody do wentylacji, a zamierzam zrobić to w całości samodzielnie nie wiem na jakich kanałach to zrobić 63mm czy 75mm. Nie wiem czy wszystko mam liczyć na maxa dla 5m/s w kanałach, bo chciałbym aby rekuperator w większości chodził na najniższym biegu dając te 2m/s i zapewniając odpowiednią wentylację. Czy może dla tych 2m/s muszę mieć wymagane ilości powietrza w pomieszczeniach? Poniżej pierwsza wersja bilansu powietrza:



Poniżej też rozkład pomieszczeń i rozmieszczenie kanałów. Na tym etapie widzę że po 2 szt 75/63 na punkt to będzie za dużo, ale nie wiem jak to zmienić żeby było dobrze. Nawiew mam tradycyjnie do pomieszczeń suchych a wywiew z mokrych i brudnych. Jest też wywiew z pomiesczenia technicznego gdzie będzie dużo elektroniki generującej ciepło i miejsce na pralkę - więc to pomieszczenie musi mieć wywiew, zastanawiałem się też czy nie dać tam nawiewu, ale nie wiem czy coś takiego się praktykuję. Proszę o jakieś wskazówki czy to ma ręce i nogi  :wink: 



Tutaj większa wersja.

No i do tego muszę też dobrać rekuperator, nie mam pojęcia jeszcze jaki, najlepiej to bym zrobił sam ale niestety nie mam na to czasu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zrobiłbym rozdzielacze bliżej środka domu, żeby poszło mniej przewodów i opory w każdej nitce były podobne.W wiatrołapie dałbym wywiew, żeby nie śmierdziało i żeby buty lepiej schły. Podobnie pomyślałbym o jakimś wyiewie w garderobie, żeby tam też nic się nie kisiło. W WC 20m3/h to mało. Poza tym przestawiłbym nawiew w salonie z lewego górnego rogu w prawy dolny, co powinno wyrównać przepływ powietrza od nawiewów w stronę kuchni.

Jeśli chodzi o rekuperator, to nie znam się na modelach, ale powinien mieć możliwość włączenia mega ssania jeśli przypalisz patelaszkę, więc wydajność 300m3/h nie będzie przesadą, a 250-ka może być za słaba, albo właśnie w sam raz.

Co do przewodów, to dobór najłatwiej zrobić chyba tak. Masz np. króciec w centrali fi 160mm, czyli 20096mm2. Jeśli zastosujesz kanały 63mm (w środku), to ich przekrój wynosi 3115mm2 i stanowi około 1/6 powierzchni króćca głównego. Zatem można zastosować 6 przewodów nawiewnych czy wywiewnych, o mniej więcej równych długościach i będzie dobrze. Na najwyższym biegu każdy taki przewód będzie nawiewał lub zasysał około 41,6 m3/h powietrza i sam zdecydujesz gdzie jaki przewód doprowadzić, pamiętając właśnie o tym przepływie. Dla kanałów fi 75 masz 4415mm2, więc możesz zastosować 5 przewodów i każdy przepuści max 50m3/h. Proste! Możesz jeden z takich przewodów doprowadzić do dwóch pomieszczeń, więc można połączyć WC i przedsionek, albo garderobę i pomieszczenie techniczne. Takie połączenie potrafi co prawda przenosić dźwięki, ale to nie problem w tym przypadku.

Co do prędkości powietrza w kanałach, to na maksymalnym biegu wynosi ona 5m/s, a przy użytkowaniu normalnym na poziomie 100m3/h dla całego domu daje to 40%wydajności 250-ki i 2m/s w kanałach. Wydaje się więc, że 250-ka będzie dla Ciebie najlepsza.

----------


## robbaz78

> No i do tego muszę też dobrać rekuperator, nie mam pojęcia jeszcze jaki, najlepiej to bym zrobił sam ale niestety nie mam na to czasu.


No właśnie. Mam podobne spostrzeżenia. Biorąc pod uwagę to, że mamy ten sam projekt jestem ciekaw z jakich komponentów będzie się składał Twój system i mniej więcej jaki to będzie koszt. Ja obecnie jestem na etapie projektu systemu rolet i elektryki. No i widzę, że ta wentylacja to nie takie hop siup  :wink:

----------


## bob_budownik

Fajnie się macie, że macie ten sam projekt możecie sobie podpowiadać rożne rozwiązania  :smile: 

Zaniedługo też założe dziennik

Przemek Kardyś jesteś jakiś master od wentylacji? Pracujesz w branży?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zrobiłem niedawno piece z wentylatorem na handel. Liczy się jako wentylacja? Chyba nie, no nie?
Poza tym też dom buduję i trochę zdążyłem już liznąć tematu, żeby głupot przy projekcie nie porobić. To jest proste jak 50metrów węża w rolce.

----------


## aiki

Przemek po prostu jest.

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzięki Przemek za podpowiedzi. Biorąc je pod uwagę oraz opinie inncyh forumowiczów z innego działu pozmieniałem i jest tak:

Nie chciało mi się przesuwać rozdzielaczy, ale bedę się starał je umieścić bardziej na środku domu żeby właśnie skrócić długości przewodów. Zmieniłem też położenie płyty indukcyjnej na takie jakie będzie (wyspa w kuchni) - nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie. Wygląda to tak:





Teraz jeszcze kwestia średnicy przewodów. Rozumiem że te wartości w tabeli bilansu powietrza są wartościami maksymalnymi dla 5m/s w kanale? I do tego musze dobrać liczbę i średnicę przewodów, dobrze myślę?




> No właśnie. Mam podobne spostrzeżenia. Biorąc pod uwagę to, że mamy ten sam projekt jestem ciekaw z jakich komponentów będzie się składał Twój system i mniej więcej jaki to będzie koszt. Ja obecnie jestem na etapie projektu systemu rolet i elektryki. No i widzę, że ta wentylacja to nie takie hop siup


Mój system będzie się składał z czegoś takiego , ale raczej nie kupię tego zestawu tylko wszystko sobie złożę z termokontrolu można u nich samemu sobie zaprojektować rozdzielacz na wymiar + dodatkowo reku. Koszt planuję na 10 tys + moja robocizna. Tylko muszę najpierw wszystko rozkminić i być pewien co jak ma być. Dlatego dopytuję się tu na forum. Równie dobrze mógłbym komuś dać 200zł za projekt takiej wentylacji ale skąd wiem że ten ktoś to zrobi dobrze? Pryzkładowo razem z projektem domu miałem takie cudo:



Chociaż jak tak teraz patrzę to rozmieszczenie kanałów jest tam całkiem spoko. Ale rury stalowe kompletnie mi nie pasują - wydają mi się nieodpowiednie. Może to przez tą głośną wentylację przemysłową gdzie je wszędzie widać  :tongue: 

EDIT: jeszcze bym zapomniał. Powietrze będę czerpał przez GWC, więc chyba będę musiał dobrać jakiś reku co mocniej "ciągnie", czyli taki który dysponuje większym sprężęm, czy po prostu to się równa większemu reku?

----------


## sebcioc55

> To jest proste jak 50metrów węża w rolce.


Zajebiste porównanie  :smile:  lepiej bym tego nie ujął!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No ładne cacko! Właśnie tak myślałem te anemostaty w salonie zamontować jak w tym oryginalnym projekcie. Reszta trochę kłopotliwa, bo to sztywne i dzwoni i jeszcze trzeba kryzy robić.

Te wartości w tabelce masz zawyżone. Dla pokojów ma być 20m3 na osobę i jedna wymiana na godzinę. Dla kuchni elektrycznej i WC 30m3/h. Łazienka 50m3/h. Te wartości powinieneś osiągać przy normalnej pracy, czyli na środkowym biegu. Bieg najniższy jest na noc, a najwyższy - na przypaloną patelaszkę.

Jednak zrobiłbym centralę 300m3/h. Na poszczególnych biegach masz jakieś 100/200/300m3/h. Wtedy dajesz 6 rur nawiewnych i wywiewnych fi 63 i każda puszcza 16,66 / 33,33 / 50 m3/h.

NAWIEW:
- do salonu dwie rury - dzienna praca na dwójce daje normę dla czterech osób i normę wymiany powietrza,
- do pokojów dzieci po jednej rurze, a do waszej sypialni dwie - w dzień masz normę, w nocy na jedynce masz prawie normę i cichutko,

WYWIEW:
- łazienka - dwie rury, żeby było sucho nawet w nocy, po kąpieli,
- kuchnia - dwie rury, ale od jednej zrobiłbym odnogę do garderoby,
- WC - dwie rury, ale od jednej zrobiłbym odnogę do wiatrołapu.

Całość powinna być tak zrobiona, żeby wszystkie przewody fi63 były JEDNAKOWEJ długości (oprócz tych odnóg, które mają być krótkie). Jeśli wyjdą różne, to i tak zrób takie same i ułóż w łuk, a przedtem przemyśl dokładnie położenie skrzynek.

Są takie centrale, które są przystosowane do GWC. Mają mocniejsze wentylatory które mają większy spręż, ale wcale nie chodzi o wydajność. Mogą ponadto sterować przepustnicą, która wybiera powietrze z GWC albo z czerpni w zależności od temperatury. 

To jest proste...

----------


## sebcioc55

Dobrze prawisz z tymi rurami, ale te rozgałęzienia mnie nurtują, nie wiem czy to zrobię w miarę szczelnie i czy tak powinno się robić, bo przykładowo ta garderoba może zabrać całe zssanie jednej z rur w jakiejś tam określonej sytuacji. Termokontrol pozwala na zrobienie dowolnych skrzynek tylko nie wiem czy takie z dużym DOLOTEM i małymi odpływami w jednej płaszczyźnie bedą dobrze działać, o coś takiego:






> Te wartości w tabelce masz zawyżone. Dla pokojów ma być 20m3 na osobę i jedna wymiana na godzinę. Dla kuchni elektrycznej i WC 30m3/h. Łazienka 50m3/h. Te wartości powinieneś osiągać przy normalnej pracy, czyli na środkowym biegu. Bieg najniższy jest na noc, a najwyższy - na przypaloną patelaszkę.
> 
> Jednak zrobiłbym centralę 300m3/h. Na poszczególnych biegach masz jakieś 100/200/300m3/h. Wtedy dajesz 6 rur nawiewnych i wywiewnych fi 63 i każda puszcza 16,66 / 33,33 / 50 m3/h.


Te wartości jeszcze poszlifuję, ale na kuchenkę elektryczną bez okna jest  50 m3 - czyli jak u mnie, bo okno stałe.
200m3 na co dzień to przypadkiem nie za dużo? Mi się wydaję że na jedynce powinno wszystko chodzić a w określonych sytuacjach na 2, a 3 to jak mówisz raz na ruski rok jak się coś zjara.




> Mogą ponadto sterować przepustnicą, która wybiera powietrze z GWC albo z czerpni w zależności od temperatury.


Takie sterowanie zrobię na PLCku, tak samo jak sterowanie reku. Można też wybierać bieg reku z automatu ze względu na ilość osób w domu, np 1-2 osoby = 100m3, 3-4=200m3, >4 osoby to wtedy 300m3. Mam pomysły jak to rozwiązać ale nie będę od razu wszystkiego zdradzał  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Powietrze leci tam gdzie ma najłatwiej wiec małą rurką w garderobie nie poleci wiecej niż przez drozne wywiewy kuchenne. Nie wiem co ma okno do kuchni elektrycznej ale tak czy siak dwie rury obleca. 

Jasne ze 200m3 to za duzo bo w zimie bedziesz mial za  sucho. Ale 100m3 nie spelni zadnej normy.

Sterowanie ogarniesz.

A... skrzynki rozdzielcze. Teoretycznie najlepsze bylyby w ksztalcie stozka i na czubku gruby króciec a na podstawie kilka mniejszych w kole. W praktyce wystarczy fakt ze w skrzynce cisnienie sie wyrownuje
 Tylko trzeba pamiętać o rownych oporach.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie wiem co ma okno do kuchni elektrycznej ale tak czy siak dwie rury obleca.


Tak mówią normy




> Jasne ze 200m3 to za duzo bo w zimie bedziesz mial za sucho. Ale 100m3 nie spelni zadnej normy.


tak na prawdę to ja mam gdzieś normy, muszę mieć tylko od czego wystartować, potem i tak sobię wszystko wyreguluję, czy to na centrali czy na anemostatach. Ma być świeżo i cicho, no i jakby reku brał 1W/h to w ogóle było by cacy  :cool:

----------


## sebcioc55

Tak w ramach świąt i "świątecznej" pogody popatrzcie na to. Ostatnie 2 dni ciągle pada i wiatry do 40km/h więc zacina niemiłosiernie. To normalne?

Tak było wczoraj 



Tak jest dzisiaj





Niby dach, okna wysokiej klasy, a w domu mokro  :cool:  a tak na serio, to mam się przejmować? Wyschnie samo? Czy może jak przyjdzie mróz (a ma być na dniach) to mi te ściany rozsadzi?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jutro będę u siebie i zobaczę co tam widać. Dużo Ci nalało, ale nie wiem co u mnie. Mróz rozsadzi mury i dom się zawali. Albo nic się nie stanie. Ja mam to w dupie i to jest dobre miejsce na takie sprawy.

Wesołych Świąt!

----------


## bob_budownik

Sebcio to jest ytong?

kurde tej wody tam jest zadużo jak przyjdzie mróz ale oby nie bo to chyba by było najgorsze bo wszelkie łączenia by sie zepcyły a sam budulec pewnie też tego by dobrze zniósł.

wiesz co sie dzieje z butelką wody w zamrażarce

----------


## sebcioc55

> to jest ytong?


nie, ale też beton komórkowy. To solbet odmiana 600 szer. 24cm. Ogólnie trochę dzisiaj jeździłem i przyglądałem się budynkom i tam gdzie np ktoś ma izolację + siatka i klej bez tynku to też całe mokre, stodoły z białej cegły też całe mokre - nie wiem jak wewnątrz. 

Woda na płycie/podłodze przedostała się przez moje super okna (czasami wiatr je uszkodzi i musze naprawiać, a w miedzyczasie swoje napada). Ale ściany są własnie takie mokre, z zewnątrz ściana cała mokra, od dołu do góry, nawet pod prawie metrowymi wysuwnicami! No ale co zrobię... jak deszczu nie będzie i trochę powieje to liczę na to że to wyschnie - mam taką nadzieję.
To "zjawisko" dotyczy tylko ściany zachodniej, skąd najwięcej wieje/pada. To jest znak że tam szczególnie będę musiał się przyłożyć do elewacji.




> Jutro będę u siebie i zobaczę co tam widać


Daj znać co i jak. Wesołych również życzę  :smile:

----------


## bob_budownik

Przez superokna mogło nalać ale te mury…., oby wiało na plusie żeby wyschło, właśnie jak wybierałem budulec to poczytałem i wychodziło na to, że bloczki typu ytong trzeba od razu tynkować. Tak na chłopski rozum jakby wyschło to przed mrozami bym to całe jakimś unigruntem albo innym preparatem pociągnął mury zewnątrz ze 2x  bo chyba tak czy inaczej to trza zrobić.
Chłopaki jesteście TWARDZIELE !!!!! Życzę Wam zdrowia, zdrowiax2, kasyx5 i powodzenia w spełnieniu marzeń.

Sebcio monitoruj to, bo naprawdę jakby mróz mocny złapał to nie wiem czy jakiś badań nie trzabyło zrobić, bo jak mokry bloczek, mokry bardzo a taki chyba jest.. przemarznie to z niego zrobi się błoto.

Teraz sobie uświadomiłem bo chce postawić w przyszłym roku SSO i zostawić niech stoi, schnie, sezonuje ale widzę że to nie jest łatwe. Postaram sie o dobre łączenie silki poziome i pionowe a potem zaraz pojadę to jakimś unigruntem czy innym środkiem żeby wzmocnić izolację. 

W sumie nie wiem czy to słuszne ale ja dysponuje tylko zdrowym rozsądkiem i w sumie chłopskim rozumem.

Sebcio co byś zrobił żeby tego uniknąć mając to doświadczenie, któ®e obecnie masz… może to sie komuś przyda. Pomyśl i napisz!

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebcio co byś zrobił żeby tego uniknąć mając to doświadczenie, któ®e obecnie masz… może to sie komuś przyda. Pomyśl i napisz!


Szybkie pytanie do wujka googla i wiem że nic się nie powinno stać. Napisałem też zapytanie w dziale eksperckim na forum. Przecież nie jestem jedyny i na pewno takie sytuacje już były, niektórzy zalewają strop i tak zostawiają na zimę, czyli jeszcze gorzej niż ja i domy jakoś stoją. Elewację będę robił latem więc jeden sezon w mrozie ściany powinny wytrzymać. Jeżeli coś się będzie działo będę pisał, bo nie bardzo wiem co w tej sytuacji miałbym zrobić/naprawić.

----------


## sebcioc55

*24.12.2014 Świąteczne porządki*

Ponieważ Święta Bożego Narodzenia praktycznie już są, na tą okazję wszyscy sprzatają swoje domy więc i ja postanowiłem posprzątać u siebie. Koparkowy z wioski obok zgodził się przyjechać więc dzisiaj ładnie wszystko wyrównaliśmy, on wielką łychą a ja mikrym szpadelkiem  :wink:  po 3h miałem dosyć.

Dla przypomnienia, było tak:




A teraz jest tak  :smile:  :









To wszystko jeszcze przejadę zagęszczarką jakąś 100kg i będzie gitara, ale to po świętach. 
Dookoła domu mam drenaż z rury drenarskiej fi100 w otulinie syntetycznej, 2x studzienka rewizyjna po przekątnej oraz opaska przeciwwysadzinowa z EPS 100 hydrofobowego 10cm. Mam też pociągnięte rury sn4 fi110 odprowadzające deszczówkę do jednej ze studzienek rewizyjnych, dalej chyba puszczę drenaż, bo zbiorniki za drogie.
Koparkowy to przy okazji właściciel firmy budowlanej z długim stażem, podpytałem go o mokre ściany, powiedział że jak jeden sezon tak postoją i pomarzną to nic im nie bedzie. 

Na koniec chciałem wszystkim czytającym życzyć Wesołych Świąt i szczęśliwego Nowego Roku ! :smile:

----------


## jbloch

U mnie na wsi stoi dom z betonu komórkowego , nie otynkowany już 5 lat , bez okien i drzwi , żadnej erozji, wykruszeń czy też wpływu mrozu i wody nie widać.Wbrew pozorom , beton komórkowy jest bardziej  odporny na mróz niż współczesne  pustaki ceramiczne .

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Byłem u siebie i mam sucho, ale patrzyłem na te pustaki które zostawiłem na zewnątrz i są całe. Było kilka dni mroźnych i nic im nie jest. Zauważyłem też, że z fabryki przyjeżdżały ciepłe i mokre, a potem wysychały na zero. Tak samo z zalanymi pustakami. Ta cała propaganda że chłoną wodę i nie oddają to tylko straszonko żeby ceramikę kupować.

----------


## jbloch

Ja swój dom budowałem z BK  i to w większości z odmiany 350 ,mój szwagier w tym samym czasie budował dom z bardzo znanej ceramiki , kupił w Niemczech.Moje resztki BK leżą jaszcze na kupie , na zewnątrz nic im nie dolega , szwagier zostawił kilka szt pustaka ceramicznego na zewnątrz , miał na nich położonę resztki krokwi.Po dwóch latach , te pustaki obsypały się  jak stare próchno , zostały tylko same środki,porobiły się trochę jak te kolumny w Grecji .Ta  słaba odporność na wilgoć i mróz BK to  taka sama prawda , jak to że od ogrzewania podłogowego żylaki się robią .Po za tym BK ma bardzo dużą odporność na wszelkiego rodzaju pleśnie.
Zawsze warto poczytać kartę techniczną produktu , a nie tylko słuchać ludowych mądrości , pierwsza z brzegu -http://www.solbet-lubartow.com.pl/?lang=pl&mod=100
albo - http://www.betonkomorkowy.com.pl/por...pr1/pr15_f.htm


Odporność na działanie pleśni, bakteri i grzybów - beton komórkowy mimo swej porowatości jest odporny na działanie pleśni, bakterii, grzybów. Badania mikrobiologiczne betonu komórkowego zalanego w czasie powodzi w 1997 r. wykazały, że przy zapewnieniu odsychania nawet w tak ekstremalnych warunkach jak powódź nie następuje rozwój mikroorganizmów (bakterii, grzybów, pleśni).

Mrozoodporność - beton komórkowy jest materiałem odpornym na działanie mrozu, na zagrożenie mrozowe i nie ulega destrukcji pod wpływem działania cyklicznych zamrażań. Pozytywnie wpływa na mrozoodporność struktura betonu komórkowego.
zwłaszcza interesujące jest to -

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ta  słaba odporność na wilgoć i mróz BK to  taka sama prawda , jak to że od ogrzewania podłogowego żylaki się robią.


tego jeszcze nie słyszałem  :big grin:  właściwości BK jestem doskonale świadom, dlatego z niego buduję. Ale producent deklaruje mrozoodporność przy założonej wilgotności (prawie suchym bloczku), a moje były mokre - stąd moje obawy. 
Dzięki za wpisy, teraz jestem bardziej spokojny.

----------


## sebcioc55

Dwa dni po zakończeniu obfitych opadów przypadkowo zajrzałem do mojej studzienki rozdzielczej, w której rozdzielam wodę na dom i do przyszłego garażu. Ku mojemu zdziwieniu było tam całkiem sporo wody! Ogólnie grunt na dnie studzienki jest przepuszczalny, bo jak spuszczałem wode z rur na zimę to wszystko w miarę szybko wsiąkało. A tutaj na głębokości -1,12 m było lustro wody. Byłem tam dzisiaj i wody już trochę mniej, ale to wszystko jest na plus, moje przyszłe dolne źródło do PC będzie się dobrze regenerować  :smile:

----------


## robbaz78

Mam Panowie do Was pytanie odnośnie izolacji na podłodze tudzież chudziaku. Czytam pytam przeglądam forum i popularne jest takie rozwiązanie struktury:
dysperbit, papa 1 warstwa, folia 2 warstwy, styropian 10-20cm (wiadomo w zależności od jego parametrów), wylewka 6-8cm, płytki/panele/deski itp.

Czy może są jeszcze inne możliwe energooszczędne rozwiązania tego nie wiem, ale jeśli macie jakiś fajny pomysł to będę wdzięczny za rady.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Sam nie wiem, bo zdania są podzielone, a też będę za kilka miesięcy to robił. 
Niektórzy twierdzą, że wcale nie trzeba folii i papy, bo styropian nie ciągnie wody, inni wręcz odradzają, bo się wilgoć tam skrapla i przez folię nie będzie mogła odpłynąć, a jeszcze inni zalecają folię od spodu i na wierzch. Osobiście skłaniam się ku ostatniej opcji.

Ta papa to raczej droga impreza, a chodzi chyba o to, żeby nie podziurawić folii ostrym, zgrubnie zatartym chudziakiem. Myślałem o rozsypaniu cieniutkiej warstwy piasku na chudziaku w celu zakrycia nierówności i na nim folia 2-3 warstwy i styropian - dużo roboty. Inna opcja to styropian 2cm, folia 2 warstwy i reszta styropianu, no i oczywiście na górę też 2 warstwy folii pod wylewkę, tylko jak jej nie podziurawić klipsami od podłogówki? 

Ostatecznie mój typ jest taki:

- wykończenie posadzki,
- klej lub podkład,
- wylewka betonowa 6-8cm z PEXami lub kablami grzejnymi - opcja,
- folia rastrowa pod podłogówkę - opcja,
- styropian 5cm,
- folia 2 warstwy, koniecznie należy zadbać o jej nieprzedziurawienie,
- styropian 15-25cm
- folia 2 warstwy, 
- styropian 2 cm,
- chudziak,
- pospółka zagęszczona płytą w warstwach 30cm.

Jak tam działówki sebcio? Chciało Ci się?

----------


## aiki

Przemek ta folia po 5 cm styropianu niepotrzebna. Sam stwierdziłeś, że ją podziurawisz.

Jak cchesz dawać tak grubo syropianu to chyba musisz zbroić posadzkę siatką i 6 cm to za mało. bliżej tych 8 się trzymaj.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na głębokość 5cm chyba te klipsy nie sięgną, dlatego właśnie tam folia, a nie na wierzchu. 

Tak - 8cm zbrojonej wylewki to u mnie konieczność, ale to nie są straszne koszty. Niech nie popęka.

----------


## aiki

Folię na styropianie układa sie tylko po to aby beton nie wleciał pomiędzy płyty styropianu i nie było z tego powodu mostków termicznych.
Jesli się tego nie obawiasz to nie musisz dawać foli.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wiesz. Teoria jest taka, że para wodna w domu (około 50% wilgotności względnej) włazi wszędzie, więc również i w ściany, strop i podłogę. Im głębiej w styropian podłogowy, tym jest chłodniej i w końcu para się skrapla i w formie już wody moczy styropian, który od tego traci stopniowo swoje parametry i zachowuje się jak wilgotna kurtka - w takiej kurtce zamarzniesz pomimo sporej grubości.

Dlatego też odcina się migrację pary wodnej wgłąb styropianu za pomocą warstwy paroszczelnej - na przykład z taniej folii. Ta folia musi być ciągła, więc należałoby skleić brzegi, wywinąć boki na ściany i pod żadnym pozorem tego nie podziurawić. Tak się składa, że temperatura odpowiednia do skroplenia wilgoci jest bliżej dna styropianu niż jego wierzchu, więc te 5cm styropianu nad folią pozwoli uchronić ją przed podziurawieniem klipsami czy burtami, a nie zepsuje niczego. Tylko trzeba więcej roboty włożyć, bo mamy dodatkową warstwę do układania.

Każdy zrobi po swojemu, ale tak to wygląda TEORETYCZNIE.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jak tam działówki sebcio? Chciało Ci się?


Cały dzień miałem temp poniżej 0. Dla mnie to tam pikuś, ale silka zimna, pomimo dodatków do zaprawy i tak mi się lipnie muruje (słabo zaprawa się do nich lepi). WIęc jutro będę działał bo ma być powyżej 0. Zamiast tego porobiłem kilka innych rzeczy, na budowie zawsze jest co robić  :smile: 




> Mam Panowie do Was pytanie odnośnie izolacji na podłodze tudzież chudziaku. Czytam pytam przeglądam forum i popularne jest takie rozwiązanie struktury:
> dysperbit, papa 1 warstwa, folia 2 warstwy, styropian 10-20cm (wiadomo w zależności od jego parametrów), wylewka 6-8cm, płytki/panele/deski itp.
> 
> Czy może są jeszcze inne możliwe energooszczędne rozwiązania tego nie wiem, ale jeśli macie jakiś fajny pomysł to będę wdzięczny za rady.


eee to chyba za dużo roboty  :big tongue:  jeżeli mogę posłużyć się przykładem z życia: też projekt Duris 3, odbicie lustrzane po sporych zmianach (m.in. rozrośnięty do 125m^2)  i tam na chudziak (pod nim prawdopodobnie był tylko piasek) poszedł na żywca styropian (chyba 2x5cm), na to folia ta srebrna z liniami, bezczelnie mocowane PEXy tymi plastikowymi cudami i na to beton, chyba bez siatek. Potem klej i płytki. No i sobie mieszkają  :smile: 
W projekcie jest nad chudziakiem papa zgrzewana, styropian, folia PE (klejona), wylewka i wykończenie. Jeżeli pod chudziakiem nie masz żadnej folii to chyba wypada ją dać, no albo jak masz więcej gotówki to papę pod ten styropian.




> Folię na styropianie układa sie tylko po to aby beton nie wleciał pomiędzy płyty styropianu i nie było z tego powodu mostków termicznych.
> Jesli się tego nie obawiasz to nie musisz dawać foli.


też tak uważam. Po kilku zabawach z wylewaniem betonu podczas mojej budowy uważam że betonowi lepiej gdy siedzi w foli  :smile:  no chyba że zalewamy słupki ogrodzeniowe, tam jeden pies.




> Wiesz. Teoria jest taka, że para wodna w domu (około 50% wilgotności względnej) włazi wszędzie, więc również i w ściany, strop i podłogę. Im głębiej w styropian podłogowy, tym jest chłodniej i w końcu para się skrapla i w formie już wody moczy styropian, który od tego traci stopniowo swoje parametry i zachowuje się jak wilgotna kurtka - w takiej kurtce zamarzniesz pomimo sporej grubości.


Wybacz ale coś nie wierzę w tą wilgoć. Moim zdaniem jedyna wilgoć w podłodze może pochodzić od spodu. Przecież w domu masz podłogę, raczej suchą więc poniżej powinno być tak samo. Rozumiem że na skutek różnicy temperatur może wykraplać się woda, więc zrobiłem sobie takie coś:



czarna i niebieska kreska się nie spotykają, więc jest git  :smile: 

EDIT: ja zamierzałem zrobić jak na załączonym obrazku. Na płytę po prostu styro. Ewentualnie jeszczę coś tam wysypię, może suchy piach żeby podrównać. Ale jak straszycie tą wodą to może wysypię coś co nie wciąga wilgoci. Najlepiej coś co ją wciąga i nie wypuszcza, może jakieś tampony budowlane  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja daję 30cm styropianu w podłogę i wrzucam poniżej symulację z folią i bez:





TEORETYCZNIE działa. Jak dajecie mniej styro, to może nie trzeba. Ale to jednak nie kasa.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Nie jestem ekspertem ale jak się robi dom na płycie, a płyta izolowana XPSem to na XPSa daje się folię i potem zbrojenie i leje beton i już na to nawet pod mur nie trzeba dawać papy bo wilgoci nie podciągnie bo nie ma skąd. Więc jak ktoś w płycie ma mniej izolacji to wydaje mi się że na płytę można normalnie położyć styropian, na to folię, rurki do podłogówki i wylać jakieś do 5cm wylewki lub 3 do 4cm jastrychu i powinno wszystko dobrze grać.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ....i już na to nawet pod mur nie trzeba dawać papy bo wilgoci nie podciągnie....


Tutaj to akurat odżałowałbym te 50 zł i dał tą folię, bo jak płyta jest mokra od deszczu to bloczki bez izolacji poziomej ciągną wodę jak głupie. Z drugiej strony tak rozumując to po co dawać izolację na mur pod murłatę - przecież niżej jest już izolacja. U mnie koszt całej izolacji poziomej to:
- folia pod mury 60zł
- folia pod murłatę 60 zł
- folia pod płytę (pomiędzy XPS a beton) - jakieś 150 zł

a sen spokojny.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Tutaj to akurat odżałowałbym te 50 zł i dał tą folię, bo jak płyta jest mokra od deszczu to bloczki bez izolacji poziomej ciągną wodę jak głupie. Z drugiej strony tak rozumując to po co dawać izolację na mur pod murłatę - przecież niżej jest już izolacja. U mnie koszt całej izolacji poziomej to:
> - folia pod mury 60zł
> - folia pod murłatę 60 zł
> - folia pod płytę (pomiędzy XPS a beton) - jakieś 150 zł
> 
> a sen spokojny.


Też prawa. To że nie trzeba nie oznacza że nie można. Jak się nie da foli to będzie szybciej się brało za murowanie. Może teraz trochę przesadzę ale dając folię to mur nie będzie związany z płytą czyli teoretycznie jakby mur był tak sklejony na cacy to można byłoby dom owinąć łańcuchem, podpiąć pod maszyny i zsunąć go z płyty bez problemu :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 
Pod murłatę trzeba dać bo drzewo ciągnie wilgoć wiec trzeba ja odciąć a poza tym wilgoć jest wszędzie wiec jak nie z fundamentu to ściana pociągnie z otoczenia ale będzie tego mniej.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Styropian ponoć nie podciąga wilgoci, więc ta dolna folia niby nie potrzebna - ale droga nie jest. Z góry teoretycznie może coś się skroplić, ale czy ktoś widział takie dziwy? 

A folia tania...

----------


## kamilb1987b

Folia po to aby oddzielić beton od izolacji więc jedna warstwa starczy ale dobrze położona. Tania folia jest ale trzeba ją ułożyć a to jest czas.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja sobie dobrze płacę za robotę.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja sobie dobrze płacę za robotę.


Ja podobnie jak kolega  :wink:

----------


## bob_budownik

Sebcio nie wiem czy widziałeś to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqkr0GluB_s  ale warto badnąć bo tym systemem to można naprawdę dobrze nagrzać pomieszczenie i dość mocno schłodzić rurę spalinową

----------


## kamilb1987b

Nie pamiętam aby Sebcio komin budował

----------


## bob_budownik

Komin jest zbędny, jak wyprowadzasz gdzieś tam spaliny przez okno czy inaczej to chodzi o to żeby nałożyć na spalinową to co zrobił kolo z yt, nie musi być pięknie i superszczelnie, grunt żeby wentylator dobrze kręcił.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie pamiętam aby Sebcio komin budował


Nie piszcie o mnie sebcio bo czuje się jak dziecko  :wink:  to tylko nick, mam na imię Sebastian.




> Komin jest zbędny, jak wyprowadzasz gdzieś tam spaliny przez okno czy inaczej to chodzi o to żeby nałożyć na spalinową to co zrobił kolo z yt, nie musi być pięknie i superszczelnie, grunt żeby wentylator dobrze kręcił.


Gra nie warta świeczki, zima jest lekka więc w kozie nie pale. W sumie to żałuje że ją kupiłem - odpaliłem ją tylko raz testowo. Coś tam grzeje ale większość ucieka stropem, a właściwie jego brakiem.
Obecnie muruje działówki, a raczej udaje że je muruje, przez te święta strasznie się rozleniwiłem...

BTW: ponieważ ciągle pada, sprawdzam sobie wysokość wody na mojej działce. Dzisiaj odnotowałem* lustro wody na poziomie -1,02*. Przypomina to jak geolog podczas badania gruntu powiedział że woda jest u mnie okresowo na -0,90m ja sobie myśle no dobra, ciekawe jak to rozkminił i co mnie to. Ale teraz widze że skubany miał rację i to będzie baaardzo pomocne przy DZ od pompy.

Coś ten mój DB zrobił się mało konkretny, żadnych postępów tylko gadka szmatka. Kontynuując jakość wątku zapodam kilka ofert które przedstawiła mi dzisiaj jedna firma, rozbój w biały dzień:

----------


## grend

No to cóż pozostaje wziąść kolejny etat i pracować 20 godzin na dobę 7 dn w tygodniu aby spełnić oczekiwania finansowe tej firmy

----------


## robbaz78

Widzę, że dyskucja o izolacji podłogi popłynęła... byłem ostatnio na 3 budowach i jednak zostanę przy wersji chudziak/papa SBS szybki montaż/folia/Styro/folia/wylewka. Choć mam świadomość, że pójdzie kasa. No ale cóż...tego 2 razy się nie robi i poprawiać nie bardzo jest co. 




> Kontynuując jakość wątku zapodam kilka ofert które przedstawiła mi dzisiaj jedna firma, rozbój w biały dzień...


Dzięki Seba za kosztorys... mam pewne porównanie teraz... faktycznie trochę drogo jak wspomniał grend wyżej...aczkolwiek są firmy które się cenią i u mnie w wlkp np Poznań i okolice - tu jest podobnie a nawet 20-30% wyżej, totalna masakracja. Zastanawia mnie te 550m2 tynków, wg mnie coś za dużo...u mnie tynków wyjdzie ok. 250m2 ... co do kosztorysu. Poszukałem i znalazłem sprawdzonych wykonawców Gniezno i okolice:

Tynki maszynowe, cementowo-wapienne: 26,00/m2 z materiałem
Wylewka: 23,00/m2 z materiałem
Elektryka: 3500,00 sama robocizna (do 100pkt) bez alarmu (pyknę sam)
Instalacja CO+wod-kan: 3500,00 sama robocizna bez podłogówki
Wkład kominkowy Jotul 570 Flat + montaż do komina Schiedel (bez obudowy) - 8000,00 wraz z akcesoriami rury, kolanka, dolot itp.

To tak na najbliższy czas. Zastanawiam się ile wyjdzie sufit podwieszany i ogrodzenie (tak z innej bajki trochę). 

Ja też powolutku po świętach. Posprzątałem działkę, jest czysto jak przed budową. Teraz mam zamiar wyrównać teren wokół domu. Jutro podobno 10st. szok, ale to dobrze. Niech zima będzie tam, gdzie się na nartach jeździ  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## bob_budownik

te pozycje w cenniku to to chcesz zlecić?
chyba tylko badawczo wyslalels zapytanie
bo tam widze chyba z 3 pozycje gdzie mozesz zrobic sam albo i wiecej bo bestia jestes a poza tym zobacz co masz w stopce!!!!
3mam kciuki dasz rade!!!!
ja tez zaniedlugo odpale DB, beda mi potrzebne wasze uwagi i wskazówki

----------


## sebcioc55

Tak jak pisał *bob_budownik* wrzuciłem tą ofertę tylko infromacyjnie. Do firmy wysyłałem zapytanie daawno temu, ale się przypomnieli więc czemu im nie pozwolić się odświeżyć, może akurat coś będzie w dobrej cenie. Metraż to do jakiegoś innego domu, gościu pewnie przekleił na szybko. Wszystkie instalacje postaram się zrobić sam, nurtuje mnie tylko woda użytkowa czy zrobię szczelnie. Elektryke + alarmy + monitoring + "intelygencja" zrobię sam. Tak samo podłogówka i WM.




> Widzę, że dyskucja o izolacji podłogi popłynęła... byłem ostatnio na 3 budowach i jednak zostanę przy wersji chudziak/papa SBS szybki montaż/folia/Styro/folia/wylewka. Choć mam świadomość, że pójdzie kasa. No ale cóż...tego 2 razy się nie robi i poprawiać nie bardzo jest co.


Większośc czytających tutaj jest raczej przed podłogą więc nikt się nie mądruje. Ale ja będę robił tak jak pisałem, skonsultuje jeszcze z kierbudem chociaż go już z 3 miesiące nie widziałem...





> Dzięki Seba za kosztorys... mam pewne porównanie teraz... faktycznie trochę drogo jak wspomniał grend wyżej...aczkolwiek są firmy które się cenią i u mnie w wlkp np Poznań i okolice - tu jest podobnie a nawet 20-30% wyżej, totalna masakracja. Zastanawia mnie te 550m2 tynków, wg mnie coś za dużo...u mnie tynków wyjdzie ok. 250m2 ... co do kosztorysu. Poszukałem i znalazłem sprawdzonych wykonawców Gniezno i okolice:
> 
> Tynki maszynowe, cementowo-wapienne: 26,00/m2 z materiałem
> Wylewka: 23,00/m2 z materiałem


No u mnie też tyle tynków (wymiary mam jak w projekcie), zakładałem 270 m2 - u mnie cena 25 zł z materiałem za cementowo-wapienne
wylewka u mnie z materiałem liczyłem 30 zł





> To tak na najbliższy czas. Zastanawiam się ile wyjdzie sufit podwieszany i ogrodzenie (tak z innej bajki trochę).


sufit jak samemu to tanio, bo ruszt i płyty KG nie dużo kosztują, ale za to dużo roboty. To muszę jeszcze przemyśleć bo w pojedynkę może mi to trochę zająć...i się umęczę. Chociaż mojemu koledze robili niby fachowcy a po jednej wichurze sufit podwieszany do wiązarów (w Duris 3) mu się w kilku miejscach porysował, on twierdzi żę to ewidentnie wina fachmanów bo czegoś tam nie zrobili - ja się nie znam bo to jeszcze nie ten czas :wink: . A ogrodzenie to wiesz.... możesz i za milion $ zrobić  :wink:  ja zrobiłem siatkę zgrzewaną z castoramy w kształcie U o długości 150m w pojedynke za 3000 zł. Z przodu zrobię już jakieś lepsze, myslę w 5k z bramą się zamknę.

----------


## grend

Robbaz te tynki to są ceny zimowe ??? Bo cena troche szokujaca tym bardziej ze w Gnieźnie połowa ludzi robi tynki a druga połowa sprzedaje samochody. To cena tynkarzy którzy robią ręcznie z robionej mieszanki czy maszyną z worków??  Notabene worek towaru 25 kg to 1,5 cm tynku na 1m2 a taki worek kosztuje 8 pln
Ta cena elektyki to kable wkuwane razem z rozdzielnia bo jak nie to cena kosmos

----------


## sebcioc55

za te 25zł/m2 to powinni tak robić  :smile:

----------


## robbaz78

Nie wiedziałem Seba gdzie wrzucić te zdjęcia, więc wrzucam tu.  :wink:  Generalnie chciałem prowadzić dziennik budowy, ale ten tu na muratorze jest z jakimś obłędnym mechanizmem, nie wspomnę już o formie wizualnej  :sad:  Czekam na lepsze warunki atmosferyczne by móc położyć dachówkę, która w poczekalni czeka od 2 tygodni  :wink:   :smile: 



A z tymi cenami to nie bardzo łapię. Chodzi Ci Grenda o to że dużo, czy że za mało? Jedni kupują worek za 8, inni za 10-12 nie wnikam. Już widziałem   tynki z worków za 7. Dziękuję, nie skorzystam. Ja zapłacę pewnie 25-26/m2 (w tym szpryca baumita a potem tynk wapienno-cementowy też baumita + listwy przyokienne + narożniki, zacieranie flexem - tak jak na fimiku Seby). 

Elektryk to mój sprawdzony fachowiec - w cenie przyłącze, skrzynka i punkty (tradycyjnie gniazdka, oświetlenie + rolety+przyłącze do bramy i furtki+wyjście na oświetlenie tarasów itd.) Dodam, że rolety sterowane m.in. radiowo, więc konieczność zamontowania sterowników radiowych dodatkowo. 

PS. Policzyłem tynki. Wyszło 270m2 jednak.  :wink:

----------


## grend

czyli tynki z worka i maszyna... Chodzi mi o to ze jest zima gdzie jest przestój i myslałem że ceny to 20 pln a nie 26.

----------


## sebcioc55

Bardzo ladnie  :smile:  strop masz z drewnianych belek? Konstrukcja dachu jak w projekcie? 
Forma dziennika ma faktycznie duzo do poprawienia, dlatego ja robie dziennik w formie blogu, zwykly temat i zwykle posty - chyba to lepiej sie czyta?
Ja elektryke itp. sam bede kladl, juz sie nie moge doczekac, to chyba bedzie najlepsza zabawa do tej pory  :smile:

----------


## grend

będziesz miał satelitę - bo tutaj 70% osób robi błedy w instalacji antenowej. ... a elektryka to nie problem chociaż tutaj na forum tematycznym urasta do mechaniki kwantowej  :roll eyes:

----------


## sebcioc55

Bede mial. Jakie bledy robia? Moze za wczasu uda mi sie ich uniknac.

----------


## grend

> Bede mial. Jakie bledy robia? Moze za wczasu uda mi sie ich uniknac.


Punkt gdzie wszystko ma się schodzic czesto pod schodami albo garderoba. Do tego punktu 5 kabli które idą na dach, 2 kable do salonu i pojedyńcze kable do innych pomieszczeń z TV. Najwazniejsze kabel ma być MIEDZIANY a nie prawie miedź.... Jeżeli chcesz kombinować na wyzszym poziomie to jeszcze skretka komputerowa - ale to juz wyzszy poziom dla wtajemniczonych i trochę......

Jezeli chcesz moge tobie napisac o elektryce ... ale to twój watek

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jezeli chcesz moge tobie napisac o elektryce ... ale to twój watek


Jeżeli mądre rzeczy to możesz pisać, proszę bardzo  :smile:  
a co można zrobić ze skrętką na wyższym poziomie?

----------


## aiki

Pisz  :smile:

----------


## grend

Skrętka jest do rozbijania programów kodowanych - nazwijmy to że nie cieszy się to przychylnoscią operatorów TV -  więc nie bede rozwijał tematu.....

Ścianki działowe - to co wkleiłeś u Przema to Silikaty - ja tez buduję z silikatów ale ostatnie 4 warstwy bede budował z silki bo ona ma wiecej otworów i można je tak poskładać ze otwory przechodza przez warstwy i wtedy w TE otwory możesz to zapiankowac i masz litą płaszczyznę... - praktykowałem to już ze ścianą jako poręcz między schodami - monolit.  ...Jednak też się zastanawiam czy nie dać coś jeszcze kiedy sufit ma być z nidy bo jednak napieranie na ścianę a wiercenie i uderzanie młotkiem w ostatnia albo przed ostatnią warstwe to trochę coś innego.... 

Jeżeli wybudujesz wczesniej to spróbuj wiercić na górze i uderzac młotkiem i "pochwal się" na forum

----------


## grend

Elektryka - ale *UWAGA* dowiedziałem się od medrców z forum że moja instalacja ZABIJA bo coś tam gdzieś ktos przeczytał w normach itd :roll eyes: 

2 zasady instalacji
ma być tania i chodzić jak mercedes  :smile:  - czyli tak naprawdę ma działać  :smile: 
instalacja robiona pod siebie do własnego uzytku - bo dowiedziałem się od medrców ze powinna byc przygotowana na najazd teściów z kilkoma farelkami i płytami grzewczymi  :roll eyes: 

Puszki - ja uzywam pomarańczowe łaczone na taki nazwijmy to klips nawet gdy mam pojedyńczą puszkę. Jak montuje to tych skrajnych mocowań ie wycinam bo zostawienie tego i w tym miejscu zagipsowanie powoduje ze na 99.9% nie wypadnie puszka przy np "upychaniu" kabli. Tylko i wyłacznie puszki POGŁEBIANE i w nich wszystkie łaczenia, żadnych puszek pośrednich.
JEżeli ktos chce mieć rolety ze sterowaniem (taka "płytka" najczęściej firmy M.. cos tam) to musi być puszka gdzie z boku jest dodatkowa "wnęka"

Połaczenia kabli - ja tylko stosuję stary komunistyczny sposób - skrętka lutowana i owijana taśmą - 100 lat gwarancji NIGDY żadnych problemów. Na pewno żadnych łaczeń na kostki na śrubkę. Nigdy też nie łaczyłem na te zaciski - nie wiem jak to się fachowo nazywa - miałem z nimi do czynienia w telekomunikacji - eton scotch - nie są 100% pewne - bo tutaj jest bład ludzki i miedź oksyduje.

Dołacze - jezeli masz 15 metrów to tylko miedź aluminium to oszczedność pozorna bo musisz zrobić "przejściówke" w rozdzielni i dodatkowo uziom. 

Uziom - tutaj niech kazdy decyduje bo ja zabijam bo w Tauron nie życzą sobie korzystać z uziomu energetyki  :smile:  musi być faktyczne uziemienie a nie podłączenie do zera
Ja robię w ten sposób ze uziemiam 5 żyła w ZK energetyki. 
Jezeli nie moge do energetyki to uziemiam do otoku - i tutaj WAŻNE nie dołaczać się do zwodu który schodzi z dachu tylko do otoku w ziemi bo w momencie przerwania uziemienia wyładowanie atmosferyczne masz w domu. Jeżeli nigdy nie spawałeś ocynku to łącz bednarke na złacze krzyżowe i później folia i z ćwierć kilo smaru.

W domu dodatkowo trzeba uziemić wannę i brodzik - niby mają specjalne zaciski ale jakoś nigdy nie miałem mozliwości sprawdzić czy to faktycznie zadziała (chociaz robiłem dziesiątki doswiadczeń) gdzie jest wszedzie emalia albo inny izolacyjny materiał.... 

Obwody
Ja robię osobny obwód na alarm, lodówkę ,monitoring - to wszystko jest poza różnicówką w momencie "wywalenia" różnicówki te 3 rzeczy działaja - takze róznicówke traktuje jako nazwijmy to wyłacznik głłówny - jezeli gdzieś jedziesz na wakacja to wyłaczasz różnicówkę
Póxniej jest ogrzewanie ale to osobne podejście bo zalezy jakie.
Dalej osobne obwody na "pradożerne" urządzenia które faktycznie mogą być tylko na jednym kablu - piekarnik pralka zmywarka. Do kuchni w zależnosci kto ma jaki sprzęt ale generalnie daje 2 obwody 2,5 kwadrat na normalne gniazda. Pokoje według uznania ja daje 1,5 czasami 2,5  - w zależności czy mam teściów którzy przychodza z farelkami  :roll eyes:  Na lampy w dobie importu z Chin (trzeba mieć "chińskie" raczki aby cos skrecić) kładę generalnie kable 0,75 kwadrat na lince czasmi 2 zyłowe kiedy wiadomo ze brak uziemienia. Takze do silników rolet kabel 4 żyłowy na lince

Różnicówki
Daję 2 i nie daje zespolonych bo szkoda kasy kiedy korek wywala raz na 5 lat
Jedna gdzie jest główną 3 fazową i wszystkie obwody poza w/w oraz druga 1 -fazową gdzie są tzw obwody mokre - łazienka gniazda zewnetrzne oswietlenie zewnętrzne - tam najczesciej dochodzi wilgoć.... Jeżeli ktoś ma mocno rozbudowana instalacje poza budynkiem to daję osobna róznicówke Przy montowaniu rozdzielni wazna rzecz aby fazy dołacza były równo obciazone dlatego ja nie uzywam listew tylko kabel na lince o odpowiednim przekroju. 

Swiatło
robie na 2  bezpiecznikach o to chodzi że w momencie wyrzucenia eSki w domu mimo wszystko było jasno i mozliwość dojscia do rozdzielni - czyli nie robie czegos takiego ze np 1 bezpiecznik pietro a drugi parter tylko mam wszystko pomieszane. W momencie wyłaczenia róznicówki 3 - fazowej jest światło w łazienkach ....

... i to wszystko bez kucia instalacja to 5 dni jakies 700 metrów kabla + 400 niskopradowych i 4 godziny na rozdzielnię...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jeżeli wybudujesz wczesniej to spróbuj wiercić na górze i uderzac młotkiem i "pochwal się" na forum


mam już takie doświadczenia z robienia szalunków wieńca, jak waliłem młotkiem np przy narożnikach to nic nawet nie drgnęło (ściana BK 24cm 600), ale jak już byłem na środku np 12m ściany to jak biłem młotkiem 1kg to ściany aż dudniły i może o jakieś tam dziesiąte części milimetra się bujały. Więc gdy mamy w domu ścianę która się kończy po prostu bez żadnego narożnika i wczesniej nie łączy się prostopadle z żadną ścianą to na bank się bójnie. Ja na szczęście większosć ścian mam krótkich i łączących się z innymi. Mam tylko jedna scianke która będzie ścianą wnęki na szafę. Jeżeli nie bedę robił nad wszystkimi mini wieńca to tam na bank bedę musiał czymś to "dowiązać".




> Dołacze - jezeli masz 15 metrów to tylko miedź aluminium to oszczedność pozorna bo musisz zrobić "przejściówke" w rozdzielni i dodatkowo uziom.


ja musze od licznika pociagnąć 60m kabla ! Moc przyłączeniowa 16kW i w projekcie mam miedziane yky 4x10, wydaje mi się że wystarczyło by aluminiowy yaky 4x16 - muszę to przeliczyć ale chyba styknie. Do uziomy ZE nie będę się podłaczał bo mam swój otokowy. Łączyłem bednarkę zaciskami ale nie dawałem żadnych smarów, po prostu skreciłem i zakopałem - źle zrobiłem? Pomiary rezystancji uziemienia będę robił bo chce mieć pewność przy instalacji odgromowej. Bednarkę mam wprowadzoną do pom gdzie bedzie rozdzielnia.
O co chodzi z tą przejściówką przy przyłączu z alu?? Bo nie czaje.

To też nie jest tak że ja z "elektryczności" to jestem ciemna masa  :wink:  Ale nie będę się zdradzał.

EDIT: fajnie że dałeś takie skrócone info, jak będę miał jakieś problemy praktyczne to wiem kogo się pytać  :wink:

----------


## grend

Z tymi działowkami jeżeli w takim razie zapianuje się otwory to powinno wystarczyć. 

Jezeli masz 60metrów to tylko aluminium bo wtedy faktycznie taniej. Musi byc przejsciówka z aluminium na miedź - bo niby nie mozesz łaczyć bezpośrednio miedź z alu - wtedy musi byc bimetal czy cos.. Jak robiłem cos z alu to były to wieksze obiekty  wtedy wchodziłem do budynku puszka i wyłacznik głowny i dalej miedź do rozdzielni - przekrój był taki że do eSa nie miałes szans podłaczyć bezpośrednio alu.  Zorientuj sie czy mozna bezposrednio w eSa...Złacza z czasem tobie zardzewieją i się rozpadną - to kwestia lat 10-15 ? zalezy jaki grunt. Pomiar rezystancji odgromu to podstawa. Jak będziesz robił sam instalacje to ktos musi ci podbić papiery - to niech też zrobi cały pomiar instalacji wewnatrz - notabene prawidłowo pomiar wykonuje się kiedy jest założony osprzet. Bednarka dociągnieta do pomieszczenia to OK - jeden raz spotkałem się z odgromem który nazwijmy to "stracił uziemienie" a uziemienie rozdzielni było podłączone do zwodu pionowego ......

PS kiedys z elektryki "zyłem" a teraz tylko okazjonalnie dla znajomych....

----------


## sebcioc55

> Złacza z czasem tobie zardzewieją i się rozpadną - to kwestia lat 10-15 ? zalezy jaki grunt


czyli mówisz żeby te połączenia jakoś zabezpieczyć? Przecież tam bednarki się stykaja jedna z druga i tak samo dotyka ich tam grunt jak w miejscach gdzie są "ciągłe" jedyny błąd który teraz widzę to miejsca gdzie bednarka była ucinana szlifierką kątową - końce powinienem faktycznie zabezpieczyć (ale czym?). Może kiedyś w wolnej chwili chwycę za łopatę i to zrobię, ale to może za kilka lat jak w końcu ta wolna chwila nadejdzie  :wink:

----------


## grend

> czyli mówisz żeby te połączenia jakoś zabezpieczyć? Przecież tam bednarki się stykaja jedna z druga i tak samo dotyka ich tam grunt jak w miejscach gdzie są "ciągłe" jedyny błąd który teraz widzę to miejsca gdzie bednarka była ucinana szlifierką kątową - końce powinienem faktycznie zabezpieczyć (ale czym?). Może kiedyś w wolnej chwili chwycę za łopatę i to zrobię, ale to może za kilka lat jak w końcu ta wolna chwila nadejdzie


To jest tylko mozliwość - wiadomo ze tobie to nie przerwie tylko chodzi o jakoś styku 2 bednarek. Jak już zrobiłes to wystarczy robic pomiar co 3 lata i sprawdzac czy wszystko OK

----------


## sebcioc55

*13.01.2015 ściany działowe* 

Żeby nie było że całkiem się obijam to poniżej efekt kilku popołudni. Wolno się muruje z takich małych bloczków... ale całkiem przyjemnie. Jutro powinienem dostać nową tarcze diamentową do piły to powinienem znacznie przyspieszyć. Chociaż później zacznie się skakanie po rusztowaniach....



Teraz pytanie. Powiedzcie mi jak rozwiązać sprawę z rurą jak na zdjęciu. Bedzie do niej doprowadzony odpływ z umywalki z małej łazienki. Teraz rura wychodzi w połowie ściany działowej (12cm). Podłoga się zacznie od drugiej warstwy bloczków, ta druga warstwa nad rura tylko leży poglądowo - nie przyklejona. Jak to pociągnąc dalej? Ciągnąc w ścianie już jakąś fi50-60 czy może wyjść kolankami po za ścianę i montować rury do ściany i potem zabudować?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Redukcja:



kolano:



i paliwo budowlane:



Fajne ściany. Ja też działam.

----------


## sebcioc55

ten fasberg to bardzo niskobudżetowe paliwo  :big tongue: 
Ale czy wyjechać tą rurą poza ścianę, czy jechać dalej w ścianie? Bo skoro taka rura zginana to chyba proponujesz wyjśc ze ściany?

EDIT: zapomniałem że ta rura co widać to tylko wsadzony kawałek, jak go wyciągne to rura się konczy na równo z płytą.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Silikaty podobno szczególnie dobrze się bruzduje... Jak możesz zabudować i mieści Ci się to w ogólnej koncepcji, to zabuduj. Jeśli jednak miałoby być specjalnie, to diamentówka i ogień.

A Fasberg to najlepsze piwo za 1,78 jakie kiedykolwiek piłem.

----------


## aiki

bruzda i w ścianie. Lepiej teraz przecinak niż potem płytki sztukować.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. Dzisiaj znowu troche podziałałem. Czuję się już trochę zmęczony, do 15-16 w pracy i potem do 20-21 na budowie. No ale nic, kto nic nie robi ten nic nie ma. Na allegro kupiłem sobie takie cóś:



a podłączyłem to do tego diabła  :cool: 



co by nie mówić, tnie dwa miliony razy równiej niż duża kątówka. Ale pyli tak samo....

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Witam. Dzisiaj znowu troche podziałałem. Czuję się już trochę zmęczony, do 15-16 w pracy i potem do 20-21 na budowie. No ale nic, kto nic nie robi ten nic nie ma. Na allegro kupiłem sobie takie cóś:
> 
> 
> 
> a podłączyłem to do tego diabła 
> 
> 
> 
> co by nie mówić, tnie dwa miliony razy równiej niż duża kątówka. Ale pyli tak samo....


Jak Ci się sprawuje takie połączenie maszynki? Nie jest za słaba? Próbowałeś ciąć tym coś twardszego od BK czyli jakąś cegłę?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jak Ci się sprawuje takie połączenie maszynki? Nie jest za słaba? Próbowałeś ciąć tym coś twardszego od BK czyli jakąś cegłę?


Jak możesz zauważyć na zdjęciu, jest tam kawałek drziurawej silki, tnie ją bez problemu. Ta piła ma 1900W więc prawie tyle co moja duża szlifierka kątowa więc daje rade. Tnie zajebiście równo, nie ma porównania do cięcia flexem. Niestety nie przetnie mi bloczka 12cm grubości na jeden raz, tarcze mam za małą a po za tym ona tak się nie przesunie tnąc - ma zabezpieczenia, a wolę ich nie usuwać. Więc tne go na dwa razy, idzie szybciej i równiej niż flexem. Taka piła to must have na samorobiącej się budowie, na sam koniec przyda też się do cięcia paneli podłogowych  :wink: 

BTW: BK nią nie ciałem, ale podejrzewam że będzie szło jak po maśle. Ale jeżeli myślisz że taka się nada do cięcia bloczków 24cm to niestety. Trzeba by mieć taką mega wielką, są takie, ale drooogie. Moją kupiłem okazyjnie za niecałe 400 zł w Juli.

----------


## grend

... ja to robię troche archaicznie - młotek przecinak troche betonowej zaprawy - zero sy...u czyste powietrze czas ten sam.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> ... ja to robię troche archaicznie - młotek przecinak troche betonowej zaprawy - zero sy...u czyste powietrze czas ten sam.


bloczek z silki przecinakiem? Można tak to zrobić równo? Źle od tego nie pęka?

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
ponieważ dzisiaj nie mogę spędzać czasu wolnego na budowie to podzielę się z wami moimi przemyśleniami, bo nie mam z kim "na żywo"  :wink: 
Jednym z tematów które zaprzątają mi głowę jest ogrzewanie. Ponieważ domu pasywnego nie buduję, to ogrzewać go muszę i wg Asolta i jego OZC potrzeba na to 6500kWh/rok - zdecydowanie będzie mniej (ale tyle zakładam do obliczeń) bo będę miał więcej wełny w stropie i grubszą izolację na ścianach. Kryterium wyboru jest proste, ma być tanio i bezobsługowo. W drodze eliminacji pozostało dwóch kandydatów: GAZ z sieci lub gruntowa Pompa Ciepła. Do gazu mam niechęć, a PC jest teraz w modzie  :cool:  i podoba mi się jej idea oraz ma jeden WIELKI + o którym później. Poniżej podsumowanie obydwu źródeł ciepła (nie będę zamieszczał szczegółowych obliczeń, tylko podsumowanie- dla chętnych na priv):

Założenia:



> Koszty instalacji	
> Podłogówka koszt wspólny	*6000*
> Zap. na ciepło [kWh]	 *6500*
> Zap. na CWU [kWh]	 *3000*
> cena za m3 gazu          *0.21*
> cena za kwh w nocy	 *0.27*
> cena za kwh w dzien	 *0.63*
> COP PC pesymistycnzy   *3*


Podłogówki nie liczę bo wykonam ją tak czy siak. Zapotrzebowanie na wodę dla 4 os. rodziny. Ceny za gaz i kWh wg lokalnych stawek - gaz bez abonamentu, u mnie tylko do ogrzewania więc abonament bedzie osobno.



Kompletne przyłącze gazowe wraz z instalacją kotła przez firmę zewnętrzną - gazu się nie tykam. Kocioł to popularny Junkers CERAPUR SMART. Do tego dochodzą koszty abonamentu + coroczny przeglad.
Dolne źródło poziome zamierzam wykonac samodzielnie prawdopodobnie 3x160m PE32. PC to polska Ecopol PSPC-06 o mocy 5,9kW 
Dla PC są trzy kolumny, pierwsza dla ogrzewania tylko w II taryfie, druga podział 30/70 dzień/noc i trzecia z dofinansowaniem z programu Prosument w wysokości 20%. Prosument po prostu pozwala kupić PC na raty. Kredyt ma oprocentowanie 1% i jest na 15 lat. Więc przy prosumencie mam zerowe koszty instalacji! 
Koszty eksploatacji są policzone dla każdego roku (CO i CWU), w kolumnie z dofinansowaniem doliczony jest roczny koszt kredytu.

----------


## sebcioc55

Biorąc pod uwagę PC i prosumenta jest jeszcze jedna opcja, a właściwie jedna z dwoma ewentualnościami zależnymi od naszego rządu.
Chodzi o dofinansowanie z prosumenta w wysokosci 40% kosztów kwalifikowanych ale trzeba mieć "zielone" źródło ciepła i na dodatek produkować energię. Więc u mnie wchodzi w grę PC + ogniwa fotowoltaiczne. Rozważam dwie opcje o mocy 5kW i 10kW. Te o niższej mocy rozważam przy obecnym "kursie zakupu 1kWh" w wysokości 16 gr/kWh a te o wyższej gdy obecna wersja ustawy już zatwierdzona w sejmie przejdzie w takiej formie dalej, aż do Bronka. W optymistycznej wersji za wyprodukowaną 1 kWh dostaniemy 65gr !! W kolumnie zysk z fotowoltaiki zawarty jest pesymistyczny spadek sprawności ogniw 80% po 10 latach. Więcej nt ustawy o OZE można przeczytać tutaj

Wersja dla proponowanej stawki i mocy ogniw 5kW:



Jak widzicie instalacja z ogniwami 5kW jest minimalnie droższa rocznie niż GAZ, ale tutaj nie mamy żadnych kosztów na początku! Będzie więcej $ na płytki do łazienki  :wink:  A nawet w ostatecznym rozrachunku dużo tańsza!

Poniżej wersja dla obecnych stawek i mocy ogniw 10kW:



Widzicie że tutaj w rocznej sumie kosztów nie ma minusów? To nie bląd, bo to nie koszty tylko zyski!! :wiggle:  Przy braku jakichkolwiek kosztów instalacji mamy darmowe ogrzewanie i CWU oraz dodatkowo zarabiamy. Niestety to tylko obliczenia, na podstawie bajek. Jeżeli ustawa nie przejdzie w obecnej postaci to z tego nici - a wszystko wskazuje że tak będzie, ale mam nadzieje że będzie inaczej.

Czekam na wszelkie komentarze, bo decyzji jeszcze nie podjąłem, gaz wciąż jest opcją. Jak ustawa wejdzie to następnego dnia składam wniosek na Prosumenta.

----------


## grend

> bloczek z silki przecinakiem? Można tak to zrobić równo? Źle od tego nie pęka?


uderzasz dookoła nadanego wymiaru i 3 na 4 przypadki ci w ten sposób pęka. Oczywiscie to nie jest tak jak po cięciu

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z tym ogrzewaniem, to zakładając 6500kWh na CO + 3000CWU możesz zrobić podłogówkę, bojler do CO na drugą taryfę, bojler do CWU na drugą taryfę i klimatyzator. 

Suma kosztów instalacji to 6 tyś podłogówka + dwa bojlery po max 1 tyś + klima z montażem 3 tyś. Razem 11 tyś złotych.

Roczny koszt przygotowania CWU to 3000x0,3=900zł. 
Roczny koszt ogrzewania to 6500x0,25= 1625kWh na podłogówkę . W II taryfie to 1625*0,3=487,5zł Reszta, czyli 6500-1625=4875 klimatyzatorem z COP 3,5, więc 1400kWh. To niechby pół na pół pierwsza i druga taryfa, więc 1400*0,45=630zł

Razem CWU + podłogówka + klimatyzacja to koszt roczny 2 tyś. Zatem za 20 lat wychodzi 20*2+11=*51 tyś*

Przy mniejszym zużyciu czysty prąd wychodzi jeszcze bardziej korzystnie, a klimatyzator świetnie nadaje się do podłączenia pod PV. Poza tym jest niedrogi i ewentualna awaria nie boli tak strasznie. No i masz klimatyzację.

----------


## sebcioc55

Przemek coś Cię przesterowało  :wink: 




> Z tym ogrzewaniem, to zakładając 6500kWh na CO + 3000CWU możesz zrobić podłogówkę, bojler do CO na drugą taryfę, bojler do CWU na drugą taryfę i klimatyzator. 
> 
> Suma kosztów instalacji to 6 tyś podłogówka + dwa bojlery po max 1 tyś + klima z montażem 3 tyś. Razem 11 tyś złotych.
> 
> Roczny koszt przygotowania CWU to 3000x0,3=900zł. *- tu rozumiem że zakładasz przygotowywanie też w I taryfie stąd 0,30 zł/kWh*
> Roczny koszt ogrzewania to 6500x0,25= 1625kWh  to powinny być chyba zł na podłogówkę . W II taryfie to 1625*0,3=487,5zł Reszta, czyli 6500-1625=4875 klimatyzatorem z COP 3,5, więc 1400kWh. To niechby pół na pół pierwsza i druga taryfa, więc 1400*0,45=630zł
> 
> Razem CWU + podłogówka + klimatyzacja to koszt roczny 2 tyś. Zatem za 20 lat wychodzi 20*2+11=*51 tyś*
> 
> Przy mniejszym zużyciu czysty prąd wychodzi jeszcze bardziej korzystnie, a klimatyzator świetnie nadaje się do podłączenia pod PV. Poza tym jest niedrogi i ewentualna awaria nie boli tak strasznie. No i masz klimatyzację.



Powiem Ci że nie bardzo rozumiem. Moim zdaniem bojler to koszt rocznie taki sam jak gaz. Bo 1 kWh z gazu i z II taryfy to prawie tyle samo. Jedynie koszty instalacji różne, ale z drugiej strony gaz kosztuje przez cały dzień tyle samo.
Jeżeli chodzi o klime to powiem Ci że nie bardzo mi pasuje dmuchanie ciepłym powietrzem z kratek, strasznie to wysusza i ja czegoś takiego nie lubię. Wiem że Ty masz takie plany, masz to wypróbowane w praktyce/doświadczone osobiście?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z gazu podobnie wychodzi kWh jak z II taryfy, ale za gaz jest abonament. Kilka stówek rocznie się uzbiera. Poza tym przyłącze i kocioł. No i prąd można przerobić na PV.

Liczę, że przy grzaniu klimatyzatorem 1/4 energii pójdzie i tak w podłogę. Stąd to 6500*0,25. 

No i wysuszanie powietrza przy całkowitej recyrkulacji raczej nie będzie miało miejsca. Przy kominku faktycznie tak jest, ale wilgoć idzie w komin ze spalinami. Klima to (chyba) co innego. Mam DGP w obecnym domu i szczerze mówiąc nie odpowiada mi tylko umiejscowienie kratek pod sufitem i głośny wentylator. W nowym domu dam większe przekroje, kratki przy podłodze i lepszy wentyl.

Nie namawiam Cię, bo sam nie mam pewności. Ja się boję skomplikowanych i drogich sprzętów, więc wybiorę prostotę.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie namawiam Cię, bo sam nie mam pewności. Ja się boję skomplikowanych i drogich sprzętów, więc wybiorę prostotę.


przecież PC to prawie to samo co klimatyzator  :wink:  ja też mam wątpliwości co do PC, ale mam kilkoro znajomych którzy mają i nie wyobrażają sobie innego źródła ciepła. Drogie to dziadostwo, ale można sobie dopomóc dotacjami. 
A na grzenie wody prundem w II taryfie to muszę ogarnąć jakis bufor całkiem spory z weżownicą, one nie są tanie i zajmują sporo miejsca, a takiego nie mam.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tak, tak... prawie to samo. Jakby co, to chętnie się zamienię.  :big grin: 

Bojler z wężownicą? Ludzie mają bez, ale nie myślałem o tym. Na razie rekuperator, ściany, prund, tynki i światełka. I styropian.

----------


## sebcioc55

No właśnie, czyli jesteś zdania że nalezy robić tynki tylko na "kabelki" a później już po tynkach robić instalacje wodne itp bo strach że tynkarze to wszystko podepczą/zniszczą? Bo ja sie zastanawiam czy przed tynkami nie zrobić podejśc do ciepłej i zimnej wody, no i chciałem jeszcze dać rurki na jedną ścianę w łazience żeby cieplej było  :wink:  No chyba że to później sam sobie otynkuje, ale czy to bedzie prosto? :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kabelki muszą być a potem wszystko w podłodze. Podejścia w kuchni są za meblami, a w łazience pod płytkami.  W ogóle myślałem nie tynkowac łazienki tylko zagruntowac i kleic płytki.

----------


## anowicki84

Jeśli prowadzisz instalację wodną zastanów się, czy nie pociągnąć ciepłą wodę do pralki i zmywarki. U nas jeszcze rzadko spotykane ze względu na brak sprzętu (taki technologiczny złom do Polski jeszcze nie dotarł). Lecz za kilka lat i w Polsce zmieni się podejście. Koszt na tym etapie jest nie wielki.

Duży plus przy solarach. Wówczas nie trzeba grzać wody od 7-11 stopni. (znajomy w Niemczech tak ma i chwali mniejsze zużycie energii).

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jeśli prowadzisz instalację wodną zastanów się, czy nie pociągnąć ciepłą wodę do pralki i zmywarki. U nas jeszcze rzadko spotykane ze względu na brak sprzętu (taki technologiczny złom do Polski jeszcze nie dotarł). Lecz za kilka lat i w Polsce zmieni się podejście. Koszt na tym etapie jest nie wielki.
> 
> Duży plus przy solarach. Wówczas nie trzeba grzać wody od 7-11 stopni. (znajomy w Niemczech tak ma i chwali mniejsze zużycie energii).


Do pralki czy zmywarki podchodzi chyba jeden wężyk z wodą więc albo zimna albo ciepła. Pralka pierze chyba w temperaturze do 40st a z cwu może mieć ponad 50st więc pralka by musiała schładzać wodę albo by się chodziło w zbyt krótkich gaciach. No chyba że wodę by się miało o temperaturze do 40st a wtedy większy zbiornik. To też jest jakiś sposób. Ale czy tak może być? Przykład jednego znajomego to trochę mało aby coś dobrze stwierdzić.

----------


## sebcioc55

Te urządzenia o których mówicie zazwyczaj mają podłączenie ciepłej i zimnej wody, jak cwu jest za gorąca to mieszają sobie z zimną. Z zasady są droższe niż urzadzenia korzystające tylko z zimnej wody. Z drugiej strony lwia częśc energii którą pobiera pralka/zmywarka jest zużywana na podgrzewanie wody. A przy podgrzewaniu mają COP=1 więc jak ktoś ma urządzenia do grzania wody o większej sprawności to może sie opłacać. Kwestia kalkulacji, ile jest droższe urządzenie, ile pobiera na podgrzanie wody. Chociaż podejrzewam że to wyjdzie na to samo. W poprzednim mieszkaniu miałem starą zmywarkę siemensa własnie z podpiętą ciepłą wodą. Nie zauważyłem zebym jakoś specjalnie miał mniejsze rachunki za prund  :wink:  Ale wtedy miałem gaz, teraz przy PC to może się opłacić - trzeba sprawdzić ile takie urządzenia kosztują.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nowe pralki piorą w zimnej wodzie - EcoBubble czy coś. A do zmywarki można podłączyć wodę 40stC. Należy spiąć gorącą z zimną przez zawór termostatyczny 3D i po kłopocie. Woda w bojlerze może mieć nawet 90stC, co pozwala zastosować mniejszy bojler bez ryzyka poparzenia.

----------


## robbaz78

No więc potwierdzam, Pompa Ciepła z programu PROSUMENT to dobry kierunek. Pytanie tylko czy każdy wniosek jest rozpatrywany pozytywnie. Generalnie to jednak trzeba dokumentację zebrać no i ktoś ten wniosek musi zaakceptować, a pewnie fundusze są ograniczone, więc szansa 50/50 jest. Można próbować, a nawet trzeba. Szkoda, że już mam komin  :sad:  Reasumując twoje obliczenia zrobiłem analizę tego co w sieci no i wyszło takie coś...

Opinie użytkowników/inwestorów:
Wiele osób zachwala sobie PC i nie wyobraża przejścia na inne źródło

Z kilkudziesięciu wpisów znalazłem jeden rażący przypadek, w którym inwestor opisuje negatywnie może nie samą pompę, a generalnie brak fachowości instalatorów w zgraniu systemu CO z instalacją PC (w porównaniu do gazu to i tak sukces, bo praktycznie połowa inwestorów Kotłów gazowych ma problemy z kotłami, instalacją i cenami gazu) wg wielu ekspertów to zgranie PC i systemu CO to podstawa (źle dobrana instalacja CO do PC może spalić cały plan oszczędzania, np. zmyłki PC i wchodzenie jej w stan awarii, włączanie częste grzałki, długa praca sprężarki (powodując zmniejszanie jej trwałości)

Wysoki komfort przygotowania CWU  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  dla mnie także bardzo istotna informacja zwrotna

Czyli opinie w większości na TAK  :smile: 

Teraz kalkulacje:
Faktycznie zerowe koszty instalacji - 0 na start!!!
Obliczenia kalkulatora na stronie Danfoss (prod. m.in. PC);


Potwierdza to opinie użytkowników, 1/2 oszczędności, a w przypadku CWU w cieplejszych miesiącach nawet 70% !!!

Generalnie większość osób podaje zużycie pomiędzy 5000-7000 kwh/rok CO i CWU (domy 140-160mkw), ocieplenie ściany 15-20, dach 15-20
Myślę, że te 9500 kwh które gdzieś tam ktoś obliczył to mocno przesadzone. Wg mnie można zmieścić się w 5000 kwh/rok przy takiej zimie jak w 2013 i 2014r. i przy takich parametrach domu jak Twój, mój wypadnie słabiej...ale nie sądzę że 9500...

System i wiedza, którą zebrałem prosząc o weryfikację:
Nie jestem mega-eko-mózgiem, ale eksperci podają, że wchodzi tylko w grę ogrzewanie podłogowe (wtedy tak naprawdę na niskiej temp. mamy ten zysk z PC, przygotowanie temp 50-55C przez PC mija się z celem, jeśli już to grzejniki większe o 30-50% (więc odpada); mieszana inst. także do bani z wielu względów

PC może obsługiwać CO i CWU jednocześnie np. z zasobnikiem 180l wg mnie ekstra rozwiązanie

System z dolnym źródłem poziomym z pewnością będzie mniej uzależniony od temp. ale koszt wykonania też wzrośnie

Nawierty nie wchodzą w grę (30-50% wyższe koszty aniżeli poziomego)

No i zostaje opcja PC powietrze która działa (teoretycznie wg danych producenta) do -20C później załączają się grzałki szczytowe=więcej prądu

Co wybrać? Jaka PC do DURIS 3? Dobry wybór zawsze w cenie:
Nawierty odpadają // Pozioma, może może - Wyślę zapytania do 3 firm i się dowiem. // Powietrzna - co raz bliższa moim przemyśleniom - bez zbędnego rycia działki, rozwiązanie tańsze podobno o 30-40% - ale czy korzystne? nie wiem


Kilka wrzutek z kalkulatorów:

Kalkulator opłat za energię (bardzo fajny+porównywarka cen u różnych dostawców energii)
http://enerad.pl/porownywarka-kalkulator/#

Kalkulator PC Danfoss:
http://pl.heating.consumers.danfoss....28_SIT312.html

Jest nad czym myśleć... np. co na posadzki, jeśli ma być w 100% podłogówka... płytki nie wszędzie są ok, deska odpada, więc pozostają panele i mata kwarcowa pod panele, która dobrze przewodzi ciepło i wygłusza akustycznie dźwięki nawet do 30% ... 

Fajny wątek, obok którego nie można przejść obojętnie... tym bardziej że i tak planowałem kolektory słoneczne, KTÓRE OKAZUJĄ SIĘ ZBĘDNE  :smile: 

ZALETY:
1. ZEROWE KOSZTY INSTALACJI - no może prawie zerowe znając życie  :wink: 
2. PO 15 LATACH NIŻSZE KOSZTY OGRZEWANIA DOMU I PRZYGOTOWANIA CWU O 60%
(PRZEZ PIERWSZE 15 LAT INWESTOR WYCHODZI NA ZERO WG MNIE)
3. WYSOKI KOMFORT CWU
4. TAŃSZA CWU = KOLEKTORY SŁONECZNE ZBĘDNE
5. DOTACJA 20%, KREDYT 1% NA ROK 
6. WZROST CEN GAZU JEST WIĘKSZY ANIŻELI OPŁAT ZA ENERGIĘ ELEKTR. (2002-2012 OD 1.35 - 3,50 ŚREDNIE CENY ZA 1M3 GAZU, 0,38-0,61 ŚREDNIE CENY ZA 1KWH ENERGI ELEKTR. 

WADY:
1. DŁUŻSZE NAGRZEWANIE POMIESZCZEŃ
2. MODUŁ NA ZEWN. DOMU (ESTETYKA RACZEJ)

WIĘCEJ NIE ZNALAZŁEM W SIECI  :wink: 

CZY O CZYMŚ WARTO JESZCZE POMYŚLEĆ?

PS.
SEBA, ILE ROBISZ RYNIEN SPUSTOWYCH? BO TU MI DEKARZ PRZELICZYŁ I OD PÓŁNOCNEJ JEDNAK PROPONUJE 2 RURY SPUSTOWE ZE WZGLĘDU NA DUŻĄ POWIERZCHNIĘ DACHU, NO I WŁAŚNIE TO ŻE OD PÓŁNOCY... PZDR

----------


## sebcioc55

> PS.
> SEBA, ILE ROBISZ RYNIEN SPUSTOWYCH? BO TU MI DEKARZ PRZELICZYŁ I OD PÓŁNOCNEJ JEDNAK PROPONUJE 2 RURY SPUSTOWE ZE WZGLĘDU NA DUŻĄ POWIERZCHNIĘ DACHU, NO I WŁAŚNIE TO ŻE OD PÓŁNOCY... PZDR


Ja robię wg projektu, chociaż rynien jeszcze nie mam, ciągle mi brak czasu. Robię po jednej spustowej na połać. Wejdz sobie na strone producenta Twoich rynien i oni przeważnie piszą ile spustów na jaki rozmiar dachu w zależności od położenia spustu. Bo jeżeli dasz na krańcach to koniecznie po 2. Z tego co pamiętam to od północy spust jest chyba na środku, więc jeden 90 przy rynnie 120 spokojnie wystarczy - przynajmniej tak twierdzi producent moich rynien.

Wracając do PC i dofinansowania. Wczoraj byłem w Szczecinie i przy okazji odwiedziłem WFOSIGW - tam rozdają dotacje na prosumenta. Takie sobie biuro odj****** że za to nie jedną PC można by zamontować  :cool:  Dowiedziałem się że najwiecej wniosków odpada przy weryfikacji projektów. Wystarczy projekt zrobić taki jak oni chcą i przejdzie - sam to zrobie + pieczątka projektanta. Kolejna sprawa to mają na dotacje 22 miliony, z czego chyba jeszcze nie wydali ani zł bo podobno mało wniosków, nawet w radiu się skarżyli - dla mnie to lepiej  :smile: 
Te zerowe koszty instalacji okazały się lipą bo od dotacji (czyli w przypadku PC 20% kwoty) trzeba zapłacić podatek 18% lub 32% zależy kto się łapie na jaki próg. Bo przecież to wzbogacenie, a w naszym kochanym państwie trzeba płacić od tego haracz żeby nie mieć za dużo. To nie będą duże kwoty ale jednak.
Ja i tak będę składał wniosek, najwyżej nie podpiszę umowy jak zmienie zdanie. Najgorsze jest to że trzeba zrobić projekty wszystkiego, jak się robi samemu to spoko. Ale zlecać komuś i płacić xxx zł i nie dostać dotacji to lipa. Ale jak się dostanie to można koszty projektu wrzucić jako koszt kwalifikowany. 

// będzie weekend to może w końcu pojadę na budowę, bo od tygodnia nic nie zrobiłem.....

----------


## robbaz78

> Z tego co pamiętam to od północy spust jest chyba na środku, więc jeden 90 przy rynnie 120 spokojnie wystarczy - przynajmniej tak twierdzi producent moich rynien.


No właśnie i tu problem. Bo faktycznie od północy wypada po środku, więc można dać jedną - ale ja i tak daję dwie: jedną po środku i drugą na brzegu i wrzucę ją od ściany szczytowej. Natomiast od południa nie bardzo wypada po środku a gdzieś w okolicy 3/4. W poprzednim domu miałem podobną sytuację i zimą rynna się niestety przeginała, a podczas ulew jedna rynna spustowa nie nadążała. Ja generalnie robię tytan-cynk, więc haki i rynny są solidne. Nie wiem, zgłupiałem trochę. A decyzję trzeba podjąć szybko, bo dachówka w trakcie montażu. 

Co do PC to faktycznie podatek jest, ale kwota wolna od podatku to ok 9500, więc jeśli dotacja wyniesie do 9500 to zero chyba, a nawet jak przekroczy i wyniesie 12k to wtedy podatek płaci się od różnicy czyli 2500x18% czyli ok 500 stówek. Myślę, że jednak spróbuję  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kurde u mnie w rzeszowskim wojewódzkim funduszu nie dają dopłat dla Prosumenta, tylko muszę czekać na programy bankowe. Te ruszą gdzieś w kwietniu i na pewno będą droższe. Liczyłem opłacalność PV i lepiej zrobić wersję cywilną, bo ta pod Prosumenta potrzebuje zbyt dużo papierów i innych zatwierdzeń. Jak zwykle w tym kraju - dopłaty są, bo muszą być... unia kazała.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Też dużo myślałem o pompach ciepła. Na gruntową miałem ofertę 34k ale mówiłem o jak najmniejszej pompie bo dużo nie potrzebuję. Za powietrzna w okolicach 15k-20k. Do tego robić trzeba jeszcze wodną podłogówkę, w łazience i tak jakiś grzejnik elektryczny bo nie zawsze ogrzewanie będzie włączane a w łazience lepiej jak jest ciepło i tak koszt mi rósł o dodatkowe jakieś 15k jeżeli by to robiła firma bo dają gwarancje itd. Samemu montaż pompy nie jest prosty jak ktoś się nie zna na tym a mało kto się zna. Podłogówkę można samemu poukładać rurki ale podłączyć też trzeba. Do tego dochodzi jeszcze wybór posadzki bo przy podłogówce najlepiej płytki a one tanie nie są. Więc spróbuje nie robić ogrzewania a zainwestować w grubszą izolację a i tak będę do przodu czyli zbudować dom który sam będzie się ogrzewać. Nawet jak jednak będzie trzeba jakieś ogrzewanie to zawsze można powiesić grzejnik elektryczny w każdym pokoju i mimo czystego prądu to zje tyle co przy gorszej izolacji z pompą. Ale aby tak mieć to trzeba mieć projekt domu który będzie temu sprzyjać. Nie mniej lepsza izolacja zawsze będzie lepsza od najlepszej pompy bo pompy mogę się psuć a izolacja się nie starzeje i za 30lat będzie się miało dalej te same straty ciepła lub trochę gorsze bo okna się starzeją. Ale styropian nie. Wniosek taki że lepiej izolować niż głowić się nad ogrzewaniem. Ale każdy zrobi jak zechce.

----------


## sebcioc55

*27.01.2015 Mamy własny prąd!*

Witam,
dzisiaj poświęciłem trochę czasu na budowanie  :smile:  ale co wazniejsze w końcu doczekałem się licznika i klucza do ZK, więc się tam wpiąłem tymczasowym kablem alumuniowym który akurat miałem. Na razie nie mam 1000zł na miedziany. Na początek zdjęcia skrzynki i jej bebechów.

Część operatora:





Część dostawcy - wyłącznik nadprądowy C25, rozłącnzik 125A i licznik Iskra MT174 "dwukierunkowy" czyli prawdopodobnie nada się bez kombinacji przy instalacji paneli fotowoltaicznych.



Część moja już w domu  :smile:  mini rozdzielnia z 4 gniazdami a w niej różnicówka 40A 3fazowa + dwa wyłączniki nadprądowe B16, wszystko kupiłem na allegro za jakieś 180zł. Pierwszy raz składałem taką rozdzielnię i podłączałem się do ZK - wszystko działa i dalej żyję więc się udało  :cool: 



Do tego wszystkiego pokleiłem trochę silki bo było +4*C, jutro też mam zamiar trochę porobić. Jak już się pojawił temat temperatury to zmierzyłem moim super dokładnym termometrem z błędem pomiarowym +/- 1*C (sprawdzałem i mierzy dobrze) temperaturę wody gruntowej.  Wyszło 6, *C, jest to woda na głębokości 90cm, nie wiem jak głęboko sięga ale to może być raj dla dolnego źródła PC  :wink: 



W tym czasie temp powietrza wynosiła 4,5 *C, muszę jeszcze to raz zmierzyć jak będą jakieś wieksze mrozy. Podjarany tymi wszystkimi pomiarami zmierzyłem też temperaturę w kanalizacji, przewód od termometru ma 1m długości a temperatura w domu to 4,5 *C. Mam oczywiście rozmieszczone pod płytą termometry DS18B20 ale jeszcze nie ogarnąłem softu do zbierania danych, na dniach powinienem to dokończyć i wrzucę tutaj wyniki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja też od niedawna mam własny i czekam na pierwszy rachunek. Ponad 60zł abonamentu... ale za to jest 3 fazy!

----------


## grend

Jak długo czekałeś za prądem od momentu ustawienia szafki. Ja czekam od 22 grudnia i ... czekam. Jeszcze generator mi padł ...

Jest klej zimowy Xelli i mozna kleić do -6 stopni. Mieszanie z wodą i denaturatem

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Skrzynkę miałem 10 listopada, a licznik 13 stycznia :wink: 

A zaprawy używam Quick-Mix KSK zimowej do silikatów i BK do -10stC. Mieszam z wodą i muruję.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jak długo czekałeś za prądem od momentu ustawienia szafki. Ja czekam od 22 grudnia i ... czekam. Jeszcze generator mi padł ...
> 
> Jest klej zimowy Xelli i mozna kleić do -6 stopni. Mieszanie z wodą i denaturatem


Od postawienia skrzynki czekałem na fakture 2 miechy, potem od dnia otrzymania faktury miałem 2 miesiace na podpisanie koncowej umowy - nie spieszyło mi sie. Jak juz umowe podpisałem to licznik mi chcieli podłączyc już 4 dni później, ale w ZK nie było napięcia no i czekałem kolejne 10 dni, no i mam  :wink: 
A umowę o przyłączenie podpisałem z tego co pamiętam to pod koniec grudnia 2013!!  

Jeżeli chodzi o klej to ja używam plastyfikatora, taniej wychodzi niż ta zaprawa. Ale nie lubię murować z zmarzniętych bloczków bo klej się słabo ich trzyma no i w mrozie się źle robi, ale czasami nie ma wyjścia.

EDIT: zwlekałem z umową tyle czasu ponieważ w błąd wprowadziła mnie pani z BOK Enei, powiedziała że muszę już mieć wkopany kabel i podłączony do skrzynki dopiero wtedy ktos przyjedzie podłączyć licznik. Ja zwlekałem bo kabel drogi, a po 2 miesiacach okazało sie że jak ja mam tam podłaczyc kabel jak nie mam klucza do skryznki?? Teraz już wiem że najpierw umowa, licznik i klucz, a potem się spokojnie wpinam czym chce i kiedy chce.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No to u mnie było inaczej - najpierw PGE wymagała ode mnie podpisanego przez instalatora protokołu odbioru instalacji zalicznikowej, a dopiero potem mogłem podpisać umowę. Co kraj, to obyczaj, a co energetyka, to skok na kasę.

----------


## grend

no to postój troooochę się przedłuzy. Liczę tylko ze przyjdzie jakis mróz bo wtedy straty czasowej nie bedzie. Też mam trochę pokory wobec ENEA która musiała doprowadzić przyłacze 180 metrów za które ja zapłacę 1200pln..

Z tego co wiem to przepisy reguluje prawo energetyczne a nie jakis zakład. Z drugiej strony nie rozumiem jak mozna miec odbiór instalacji zalicznikowej jezeli nie ma sie dostepu do ZK - ciekawe podejscie PGE

----------


## sebcioc55

U mnie ostatecznie to wyglądało tak że do podpisania umowy trzeba było też oświadczyć (osoba uprawniona - czyli ja  :big tongue: ) że instalacja jest odpowiednio wykonana i inne pierdoły (to chyba standardowy druk). Dopiero jak to było założyli licznik, a fizycznie gówno tam było podłączone. Taka jest w Polsce rzeczywistość. A za to przyłącze to chyba płacisz za moc przyłączeniową, a nie za samo przyłącze/jego wykonanie - tak reguluje Enea chyba wszędzie jest około 180 zł/kW mocy przyłączeniowej - ja wziąłem 16kW więc zapłaciłem prawie 3k. A do mojej skrzynki ciągneli przewód jak wyżej o długości 450m i po całej długości bednarka!, więc to trochę kosztowało, same materiały z 20k + wykonanie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie wiem jak to jest, ale ja płaciłem za 14kW niecałe 1000zł brutto do PGE. Oprócz tego za 35mb przyłącza do domu, RB-kę, zabezpieczenia, uziemienie i papiery - kolejne 1600zł. Dostałem oświadczenie, że instalacja została poprawnie wykonana i dokonano pomiarów, a pod spodem podpisał się elektryk.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie wiem jak to jest, ale ja płaciłem za 14kW niecałe 1000zł brutto do PGE. Oprócz tego za 35mb przyłącza do domu, RB-kę, zabezpieczenia, uziemienie i papiery - kolejne 1600zł. Dostałem oświadczenie, że instalacja została poprawnie wykonana i dokonano pomiarów, a pod spodem podpisał się elektryk.


miałeś już skrzynke przy działce? Być może po prostu w PGE jest taniej.

Jeżeli już jesteśmy przy prądzie to byłem dzisiaj w Enei dowiedzieć się jak to będzie z przyłączeniem ogniw fotowoltaicznych do ich sieci. Dowiedziałem się że nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań, najprostsza sytuacja to taka gdy moc z którą chcemy się przyłączyć nie jest większa od mocy umownej. Jeżeli jest większa to jest na to inna procedura, nowe warunki, zwiększenie zabezpieczenia i pewnie dodatkowe koszty - mnie to nie dotyczy więc nie wnikam dalej.
Na stronie Enei są wszystkie potrzebne wnioski:
http://www.operator.enea.pl/img/plik...zgloszenie.pdf
http://www.operator.enea.pl/img/plik...a_20141225.pdf
http://www.operator.enea.pl/img/plik...a_20141225.pdf

Z powyższego wynika że Enea montuje u nas układ rozliczeniowo-pomiarowy (podejrzewam że jest to po prostu odpowiedni licznik w ZK). Ciekaw jestem tylko jak to będzie liczone, czy będą sprawdzać całą energię wyprodukowaną przez nas czy może ewentualne nadwyżki. Ta druga opcja jest zdecydowanie lepsza ze względu na okresy rozliczeniowe jakie widnieją w warunkach umowy:  *I-sze półrocze oznacza okres 1 stycznia – 30 czerwca; II-gie półrocze oznacza okres 1 lipca – 31 grudnia* i wszystko wskazuje na to że będą skupowane tylko nadwyżki z danych okresów (patrz ostatni załącznik str. 8 ZAŁĄCZNIK DO OWU).
To by było zajebiste, bo można by było nadrobić latem kWh zużyte zimą do ogrzewania! Jakby tak było to poważnie się trzeba by zastanowić nad źródłem ogrzewania. Bo tutaj nawet czysty prąd by sie opłacał. Zużywasz 5000 kWh na ogrzewanie kablami (nie wiem jaki koszt instalacji), montujesz instalacje o mocy 5kW za 12 tys zł (po skorzystaniu z dotacji 40%) i tym sposobem nic nie płacisz za ogrzewanie!! To zbyt piękne aby było prawdziwe....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Skrzynki były po drugiej stronie ulicy, ale jest ryczał za 1kW przyłącza ziemnego do 100m i napowietrznego do 200m. U mnie chyba 56zł i ileśtam groszy netto. Słyszałem od znajomych, że teraz podłączenie prądu bardzo staniało i dotyczy to siłą rzeczy PGE. No mniejsza już o to, bo widzę, że też doszedłeś do PV  :wave: 

Wszystko się zgadza. No może oprócz ceny dotowanej instalacji, która może być znacznie droższa ze względu na dodatkowe papiery. Rozliczasz się na koniec okresu i płacisz za nadużycie albo oni tobie za nadprodukcję. Montują licznik czterokwadrantowy, czyli po naszemu dwukierunkowy i cały czas monitorowana jest praca takiej instalacji. Można nawet mieć licznik dwukierunkowy dwutaryfowy, bo to są dwie niezależne umowy, które można zawrzeć osobno.

Nie ma jednak możliwości uzyskania 5000kWh z instalacji 5kW. Można liczyć na coś koło 4200kWh...

Na koniec (albo początek) robisz dobre ocieplenie, grzanie klimatyzatorem i kable w podłogę żeby zimno w stopki nie było. No i pasuje coś do CWU - ja celuję w bojler grzany w II taryfie i jakiś rekuperator wody z prysznica tymi ręcami (80% zużycia ciepłej wody). Można dużo lepiej niż wszyscy. I taniej!

----------


## sebcioc55

W enei druga umowa jest koneiczna. Z tym uzyskiem to tak na oko podałem. Ale znowu nie bądź takim pesymistą  :wink:  Dla mojej lokalizacji i instalacji 5kW na moim dachu uzyskam 4600kWh. Korzystam z tego no i wychodzi tak:



Chyba jutro znowu się bujnę do Enei i dowiem się na sto procent jak to będzie rozliczane, bo to na prawdę może dużo zmienić.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Rozliczasz się na koniec okresu i płacisz za nadużycie albo oni tobie za nadprodukcję. Montują licznik czterokwadrantowy, czyli po naszemu dwukierunkowy i cały czas monitorowana jest praca takiej instalacji. Można nawet mieć licznik dwukierunkowy dwutaryfowy, bo to są dwie niezależne umowy, które można zawrzeć osobno.


Jesteś tego pewien? Masz to potwierdzone? Bo mi Enea nic nie odpisuje. Nie wiem jak to będzie przy G12. Przykładowo od stycznia do czerwca zużyję w droższej I taryfie 2000 kWh a w droższej II taryfie 3000 kWh, przy czym w tym okresie wyprodukuje 2500 kWh (też będzie podział na taryfy? to by było bez sensu), to jak to będzie rozliczone??

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na papierze tego nie mam, ale najpierw wybiera się taryfę, a potem zgłasza wykonaną instalację, którą PGE MUSI podłączyć jeśli ta spełnia wymagania techniczne. 

Te nowe liczniki liczą wszystko w każdą stronę (moc czynna, bierna pojemnościowa i indukcyjna, przekroczenie mocy, w jedną i drugą stronę, w dowolnych przedziałach czasowych). Tak mi mówił gość z PGE i widziałem, że miał do mnie szacunek i zdawał sobie sprawę, że muszę to dostać na papierze, żeby w to wejść. Nie wiedział tylko, czy jest możliwość wybrania rocznego okresu rozliczeniowego, lub przestawienia półroczy o kilka miesięcy. Myślę, że nie ma takiej możliwości, ale muszę się dowiedzieć od jego przełożonego. Dostałem numer, ale zapomniałem zadzwonić.

Co do rozliczenia to dokładnie nie wiem, ale z sensem to nie musi mieć po drodze. PGE Obrót nie produkuje prądu, tylko go przesyła, więc:
- jeśli ja sam go sobie wyprodukuję, to nikt nikomu nie płaci za przesył ani energię,
- jeśli mam nadprodukcję, to PGE Obrót kupi u mnie prąd i sprzeda mojemu sąsiadowi, doliczając przy tym przesył po swoich łączach,
- jeśli mam deficyt, to PGE Obrót sprzeda mi energię z elektrowni, doliczając przy tym przesył swoimi łączami,
- na koniec PGE Obrót zarobi prawdopodobnie więcej, jeśli prąd kupi u mnie zamiast z elektrowni,
- a jak w zimie każdy potrzebuje prądu, to ten w elektrowni jest tańszy niż w lecie, bo włączane są elektrociepłownie, które mają mniejsze straty niż czyste elektrownie.

Spróbuję się dowiedzieć na pewno. Teraz to tylko wnioski z przesłanek.

EDIT:

Gdyby PGE obrót chciała mi zróżnicować stawki na I i II taryfę, to musieliby mi płacić więcej od 06:00-14:00 i od 16:00 do 22 niż w pozostałych godzinach. Byliby więc stratni, bo pozostałych godzin produkcji energii słonecznej jest mniej (tylko dwie-trzy wobec nawet kikunastu). Dlatego jestem spokojny.

----------


## sebcioc55

W dokumentach Enei jest już podział na I i II półrocze. Więc zużywam na poczatku roku i potem nadrabiam - potem rozliczenie. Od lipca zbieram na zimę i do końca roku zużywam to co nazbierałem - drugie rozliczenie. Dla mnie to idealna sytuacja. Robiąc instalację o odpowiedniej mocy mogę zapewnić 100% zapotrzebowania na kWh zarówno na grzanie, chłodzenie jak i zużycie codzienne. Wciąż nie dowierzam że to może tak wyglądać....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mi też się podoba. Olać pompy ciepła!

----------


## kamilb1987b

Ciekawe rzeczy z tym pradem. U siebie tez bede musial o to zapytac przy okazji bo to bardzo wazna sprawa. Ale faktycznie podejrzanie pozytywna ze az nie chce sie wierzyc. Jezeli to bedzie mozliwe to praktycznie bedzie to oplacalne.

----------


## robbaz78

> Robiąc instalację o odpowiedniej mocy mogę zapewnić 100% zapotrzebowania na kWh zarówno na grzanie, chłodzenie jak i zużycie codzienne. Wciąż nie dowierzam że to może tak wyglądać....


Faktycznie jest szansa na dobry krok w kierunku cięcia kosztów ogrzewania itd.
U mnie woj. wielkopolskie jeszcze nie ma podpisanej współpracy. Dopiero 4 woj. dostały przyznane kwoty dofinansowań. Czekam, aczkolwiek nie jaram się bo co mi z tego, jeśli moje woj. nie wejdzie w PROSUMENTA? Zostaje tylko BOŚ BANK i jego ekosystem czy coś w tym stylu, ale czekam na kontakt z przedstawicielem.

Co do instalacji tych energooszczędnych rozwiązań to najbardziej właściwa wydaje się być PC z dolnym źródłem gruntowym np. pionowym (mam niezbyt dużą działkę) czyli odwierty + panele fotowoltaiczne + ogrzewanie podłogowe. Początkowo myślałem o PC powietrze, ale ma słabe COP w porównaniu do PC gruntowych. 

Panele fotowolt. w zestawie 4,5kw mogą zniwelować częściowo straty energii, bo o zarabianiu to już nie marzę. Wg specjalistów cena 1KW=0,58zł brutto  średnio w kraju przy odsprzedaży niby 0,19zł brutto więc nie jest to raczej szansa na generowanie zysków. Przynajmniej nie z tak małej instalacji.

Alternatywą pozostaje piec kondensacyjny (jeśli nie będzie szansy na dotacje) z technologią bluestream, podobno jeszcze bardziej wydajny (np. WOLF) niż tradycyjne kotły kondens. (na niemieckich forach mają super opinie - jedne z nielicznych made-in-germany). W połączeniu z ogrzewaniem podłogowym i dobrą termoizolacją powinno być mało strat... szkoda że moje woj. dało ciała. pytanie kiedy podpiszą i czy w ogóle to zrobią. Jak żyć?  :wink:   :smile: 

Sam nie wiem co robić, a czas leci... W sumie byłem zdecydowany na kondens. a tu takie info o dotacjach i głowa pęka!  :big grin: 

A propos termoizolacji. Wg projektu na ruszcie podwieszanego sufitu należy dać 5cm wełny, między belkami stropowymi 13-15cm i dodatkowo w skosach między krokwiami 13-15cm. Z tego co dobrze zrozumiałem... Myślę sobie że te 5cm to bezsens, a między krokwiami to już generalnie zastanawiam się w jakim celu...??? 

Czy moje rozwiązania są w miarę odnośnie dobrych zasad termoizolacji?


Od razu pytanie... czy konstrukcja krzyżowa podwieszana na wieszakach 50-75cm wytrzyma ciężar wełny????
Próżnia 30-50cm tak wyszło przez te rolety... miało być 10-30cm  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Wełna między krokwiami powinna być odsunięta od płyty OSB ok 3 cm.

----------


## robbaz78

> Wełna między krokwiami powinna być odsunięta od płyty OSB ok 3 cm.


Czyli generalnie wełna 10cm + pustka 3cm + belki 13cm . Także wyjdzie 35cm wełny razem. Wystarczy?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wełna między krokwiami powinna być odsunięta od płyty OSB ok 3 cm.


możesz to rozwinąć?




> Od razu pytanie... czy konstrukcja krzyżowa podwieszana na wieszakach 50-75cm wytrzyma ciężar wełny????


też chciałbym wiedzieć  :big grin: 

Jeżeli chodzi o PC to mam kilka wycen na max 30k za pompy o mocy 6kW z odwiertami, jak chcesz to pisz na priv.
Z tymi dotacjami to zobaczymy bo żadna rozsądna PC nie ma tych certyfikatów które prosument wymaga. Ale ogniwa to już inna śpiweka, tam jest prościej. Ja bym chciał żeby te 4600kWh zostało mi odjęte od mojego zużycia - nie chce na tym zarabiać. Ale jak ustawa o OZE przejdzie w obecnej postaci to zastanowie się nad instalacją 10kW.
Ciągle rozmawiam z forumowaym jblochem o montowanej przez niego PC, mieszkamy nie daleko siebie i w ogóle więc może współpraca nam się nawiąże.
*robbaz78* a poddasze bedziesz miał użytkowee dajesz tam wełnę?

----------


## aiki

Jakaś wentylacja musi być nad wełną. 
Należy też umożliwić ruch powietrza pod płytami OSB (nie pamiętam dokładnie ale przerwy między płytami OSB chyba są wystarczające) tak aby się grzybek nie rozwijał.
Między płytą KG a rusztem powinna być paroizolacja.

----------


## robbaz78

> Jakaś wentylacja musi być nad wełną. 
> Należy też umożliwić ruch powietrza pod płytami OSB (nie pamiętam dokładnie ale przerwy między płytami OSB chyba są wystarczające) tak aby się grzybek nie rozwijał.
> Między płytą KG a rusztem powinna być paroizolacja.


Tak tak. To o paroizolacji to wiem. Zamierzam zastosować folię STROTEX ALU, wytwarza dodatkowe efekty termoizolacyjne. Ale nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć info o ciężarze na m2 na konstrukcji sufitu. To jednak 20cm dodatkowych wełny, niż w projekcie. Fakt, w poprzednim domu też wełna nie przylegała do membrany gdy była wsuwana między krokwie a raczej opierała się o żyłkę, racja. Dzięki, Aiki  :wink: 

Poddasze będę miał użytkowe ale raczej sporadycznie - nie mamy pomysłu na tę część domu - coś w stylu schowka pewnie -  tylko i wyłącznie nad przedpokojem 8x2,5 chyba to ma takie wymiary. Czyli od kotłowni do salonu. Mam konstrukcję gotową (przy montażu) pomiędzy belki wejdzie ocieplenie i to wg mnie wystarczy.

----------


## jbloch

- Ale nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć info o ciężarze na m2 na konstrukcji sufitu-
Przecież w specyfikacji technicznej wieszaka  masz podany  ciężar jaki utrzymuje jeden wieszak , Jak boisz się o połączenie wieszak-profil to możesz co któryś tam zanitować . Daj  profil nie rzadziej jak 40 cm ( jak się boisz  to jeszcze gęściej) , w czym problem.

----------


## sebcioc55

Na szybko znalazłem, że taki jeden wieszak wytrzymuje 75kg, nie wiem ile się ich daje np na 1 m^2 bo to nie ten czas. Znalazłem też, że 1 m^2 super-maty 10cm wazy ok 2,5kg więc chyba nie ma się czym przejmować. 

Kurde już mnie ręce bolą od noszenia tych bloczków, jeden bloczek wazy 10kg, każdy nosze i układam jedną ręką, bo dwoma nie wypada bo bloczek za mały  :yes: 
Kiedyś pokazywałem że umieściłem pod płytą kilka termometrów DS18B20, ostatnimi czasy w końcu ogarnąłem do nich soft no i wszytko podłączyłem i mam. Wchodzę do domu, łączę się z wifi (a co, już mam  :smile: ) i sprawdzam sobie czy jest zimno czy ciepło. 
Mierzę temperaturę na zewnątrz (ściana południowa, ale termometr schowany przed słońcem), wewnątrz (termometr 15cm nad płytą), termometr pod XPS na piachu na środku płyty, trzy termometry ok 50cm od krawędzi płyty, pierwszy pomiędzy płytą (beton 22cm) a XPS, drugi termometr pod XPS i trzeci 50cm pod XPSem.
Najpierw wykres z dzisiaj:



Dzisiaj temp. wew. trochę nie wiarygodna bo odpaliłem kozę.

Tutaj temperatura z ostatnich 3 dni:



Jak już będę miał neta to udostępnię pomiary dla chętnych.

EDIT: tak patrzę że mam chyba ustawioną złą godzinę, jutro sprawdzę. Żeby powiększyć zrzut kliknij prawym na obrazek>otwórz w nowej karcie tam będzie większy.

----------


## robbaz78

> Na szybko znalazłem, że taki jeden wieszak wytrzymuje 75kg, nie wiem ile się ich daje np na 1 m^2 bo to nie ten czas. Znalazłem też, że 1 m^2 super-maty 10cm wazy ok 2,5kg więc chyba nie ma się czym przejmować.


Też już sprawdziłem i znalazłem. Wychodzi 2szt/m2 przy standardowym rozstawie - wytrzymałość wieszaków noniuszowych to 40-50kg/szt (kilka źródeł), czyli ok 80kg/m2 ciężar własny konstrukcji to ok.17kg/m2 więc jestem już spokojny i robię te 25cm  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale masz fajne wykresy... :jaw drop:  Jakeś to zrobił? Pytam o czujniki, sterownik i oprogramowanie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Sprzet:
- czujniki temp. Dallasa DS18B20 + kilka opornikow
- okablowanie, w wiekszosci skretka
- jakis stary router z szafy
- raspberry pi 
Oprogramowanie:
- raspbian dystrybu ja linuxa na rPi
- opensourcowy nettemp

Wszystko odpowiednio polaczone (na razie na krotko) i skonfigurowane. Hula jak ta lala  :smile:  calkowity koszt ok 200zl, ale w sumie wszystko juz mialem, tylko kupilem termometry po kilka zl.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Aha... boję się Linuksa. I boję się ograniczeń długości magistrali 1 wire. Podłączyłeś po prostu czujki skrętką do routera? Masz jakiś link gdzie jest opisane jak to zrobić z tym sterownikiem?

----------


## sebcioc55

Przemek odpisałem na privie bo to nie tematy na to forum. Ciągle muruje działówki, mam ich do zrobienia ponad 100m^2 a z tej je***** silki powoli się muruje. W ramach relaksu wrzucam nocne zimowe zdjęcie.

----------


## HieronimDWed

mnie sie wydaje ze wystarczy poprostu obnizyc palenisko w stosunku do drzwiczek , powiedzmy o te 6-7 cm , ruszt jest nie potrzebny a pp lepiej jak omywa palenisko niz jak dmucha w srodek 

---------------------------------------- 
Reklamy są niezgodne z regulaminem (pkt II 2.4 b/c)

----------


## BooM80

> Aha... boję się Linuksa. I boję się ograniczeń długości magistrali 1 wire. Podłączyłeś po prostu czujki skrętką do routera? Masz jakiś link gdzie jest opisane jak to zrobić z tym sterownikiem?





> Przemek odpisałem na privie bo to nie tematy na to forum.


Może jednak napisz coś więcej o rozwiązaniach technicznych jakie zastosowałeś do mierzenia temperatury. Też chcę zastosować kilka czujników DS18B20 po płytą fundamentową, a na pewno takich osób jest więcej. Ciekawych informacji technicznych nigdy za wiele  :wink:

----------


## konik85

> Może jednak napisz coś więcej o rozwiązaniach technicznych jakie zastosowałeś do mierzenia temperatury. Też chcę zastosować kilka czujników DS18B20 po płytą fundamentową, a na pewno takich osób jest więcej. Ciekawych informacji technicznych nigdy za wiele


Popieram.

----------


## sebcioc55

Skoro są zainteresowani to proszę bardzo  :smile:  Może zacznę od początku. Poniżej opiszę najtańszy (tak mi się wydaję) sposób pomiaru temperatury gdziekolwiek i oglądanie wyników w przeglądarce internetowej na dowolnym urzadzeniu:

Zacznijmy od termometrów, ja użyłem DS18B20 na magistrali 1-wire. Najlepiej użyć gotowe czujniki (np. takie) zakopujesz w ziemi i tyle. W jednym miejscu po prostu przykleiłem kabel do rury od kanalizy i tak sobie wystaje, żaden beton mu nie straszny. Inne puściłem przez płytę fundamentową w ułamanym aluminiowym kiju od szczotki! bo zapomniałem o peszlu, a 10 min przed betonowaniem tylko to miałem pod ręką  :wink: 
Jeżeli termometry mają być gdzieś dalej to możemy dolutować nawet zwykłą skrętkę.
Potem termometry trzeba podłączyć do urządzenia z magistralą 1-wire które zczyta nam tempraturę, zapisze i odpowiednio pokaże. Ponieważ miałem raspberry Pi to go użyłem. To co mam u siebie, to wygląda to na razie mocno prowizorycznie  :wink:  jest trochę więcej kabelków bo podłączam też na razie 2 przekaźniki.



Na raspberry Pi jest zainstalowana dedykowana dystrybucja linuxa  tam jest też poradnik jak to zainstalować. Potem trzeba zainstalować to  tam też jest instrukcja jak to zrobić. Na koniec podłączamy sobie do odpowiednich pinów raspberry Pi swoje termometry. Ogólnie sam soft obsługuje chyba do 50 termometrów, a interfejs 1-wire w terori pozwala na przewód 100m. Ograniczenia też mają termometry DS18B20, trochę internetu:



> Magistrala 1-Wire pozwala podłączyć czujniki do przewodu o długości nawet 100m. Jednak już przy kilku metrach mogą zacząć się kłopoty z transmisją. Jeśli masz kłopoty z odebraniem prawidłowej temperatury lub nawet połączeniem się z czujnikiem - musisz dobrać wartość rezystora podciągającego.
> Domyślnie ma on wartość 4,7 kΩ. Wynika ona z 2 rzeczy. Gdy czujnik wymusza stan niski w przewodzie, prąd nie powinien przekraczać 4 mA. Gdy czujnik potrzebuje zasilania, obwód powinien dostarczyć mu około 1 mA. Zatem między zaciskami DQ i GND powinien być prąd o wartości od 1 do 4 mA.
> Prąd można obliczyć ze wzoru
> prąd = napięcie / rezystancja = 5 V / 4700 Ω = 0,00106 A = 1,06 mA
> lub zmierzyć podłączając miedzy te zaciski multimetr nastawiony na pomiar prądu stałego.
> Gdy przewód jest dłuższy, to zaczyna nabierać cech rezystora i kondensatora. Rezystancja przewodu połączona z rezystorem podciągającym zmniejsza prąd jaki może dojść do czujnika. Cechy kondensatora powodują, że przewód ma opóźnienia w zmienianiu stanu z LOW na HIGH i odwrotnie.
> Zatem gdy występują problemy z transmisją danych z czujnika należy zmniejszać wartość rezystora podciągającego do takiej aż transmisja zadziała.


Ja mam podłączony jeden termometr na skrętce 7m około bez żadnych cudów. Jak będę kładł elektryke itp to wtedy sprawdzę na jakim max kablu to pójdzie. 
Na koniec podłączyłem sobie router żebym mógł podglądać temperaturę. W internecie są dziesiątki tutoriali, opisów, zdjęć jak się posługiwać termometrami dallasa i rPi. W razie czego służę pomocą.
Ostatecznie nie wiem jak się u mnie skończy temat pomiaru temperatury, bo będę chciał te dane procesować a nie tylko oglądać, ale to temat na kiedy indziej.

----------


## BooM80

I o to chodziło. Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## robbaz78

> Na raspberry Pi jest zainstalowana dedykowana dystrybucja linuxa  tam jest też poradnik jak to zainstalować. Potem trzeba zainstalować to  tam też jest instrukcja jak to zrobić. Na koniec podłączamy sobie do odpowiednich pinów raspberry Pi swoje termometry.


Widzę, że Seba działasz zgodnie z trendami, Rapsberry PI to fajny mini komputerek  :wink:  do różnych zastosowań jak widać  :smile: 

Ale w innym temacie. Co sądzicie o zastosowaniu podcięć styropianu pod kątem w strefie izolacji przy oknach. Normalnie stosuje się to wewn. na poddaszach by lepiej doświetlić pomieszczenia. Obliczyłem, że przy styropianie 20cm tracę ok. 25% powierzchni szyby  :sad:  montaż okień w izolacji był za drogi, więc to chyba jedyna opcja na poprawienie tego parametru(swoją drogą będzie to także ciekawa opcja aranżacji elewacji).

I od razu nasunęło mi się kilka pytań: 
1. czy tylko boki, czy może górną krawędź także...
2. Pod jakim kątem przyciąć styropian??? 
3. Co Wy w ogóle o tym sądzicie???

Link do filmiku, w którym znalazłem potwierdzenie moich ostatnich przemyśleń dot. wnęk okiennych:
http://tv.muratordom.pl/budowa-i-rem...zelnosci,1234/

Zdjęcia przedstawiające przycięcie styropianu pod kątem:


A skoro o izolacji, to słyszeliście coś może o płytach Kingspan Kooltherm które wg danych producenta mają lambdę=0,020 ??? Tak się zastanawiam nad położeniem tego na posadzce, bo niestety mam ograniczenie maks do 15-16cm...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Podcięcia mają sens. Można podpiąć prostownik samochodowy do struny od gitary basowej (albo struny E od akustycznej) i zrobić prostą wycinarkę.

Tutaj można podglądnąć kąty boczne. Kąt górny zmienia się w zakresie 20 - 60 stopni od horyzontu. 

Ja bym zrobił 30stopni na górze i +/- 30stopni od południa po bokach gdybym to robił, choć mi się nie podoba. Zobaczę - mam 20cm szpalety zewnętrzne, to może się opłaci.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Widzę, że Seba działasz zgodnie z trendami, Rapsberry PI to fajny mini komputerek  do różnych zastosowań jak widać  
> Raspberry Pi mieszka ze mną od 2 lat, już mam zamówioną nową wersje z 4 rdzeniami 
> 
> Co sądzicie o zastosowaniu podcięć styropianu pod kątem w strefie izolacji przy oknach. 
> też o tym myślałem, ale rozważałem opcję podciec tylko po bokach (bo rolety), musisz sobie to zwizualizować bo to Tobie musi sie podobać. Tak jak pisze Przemek, 30* wydaje się spoko. Ja ostatecznie z tego zrezygnowałem ze względu na różne technologie wykończenia elewacji, które wykluczają takie podciecia.
> 
> A skoro o izolacji, to słyszeliście coś może o płytach Kingspan Kooltherm które wg danych producenta mają lambdę=0,020 ??? Tak się zastanawiam nad położeniem tego na posadzce, bo niestety mam ograniczenie maks do 15-16cm...
> A ile to to kosztuje? mi się wydaję że jak dasz 16cm jakiegoś epsa 031 to tragedii nie będzie...


 
_

----------


## aiki

> Widzę, że Seba działasz zgodnie z trendami, Rapsberry PI to fajny mini komputerek  do różnych zastosowań jak widać 
> 
> Ale w innym temacie. Co sądzicie o zastosowaniu podcięć styropianu pod kątem w strefie izolacji przy oknach. Normalnie stosuje się to wewn. na poddaszach by lepiej doświetlić pomieszczenia. Obliczyłem, że przy styropianie 20cm tracę ok. 25% powierzchni szyby  montaż okień w izolacji był za drogi, więc to chyba jedyna opcja na poprawienie tego parametru(swoją drogą będzie to także ciekawa opcja aranżacji elewacji).
> 
> I od razu nasunęło mi się kilka pytań: 
> 1. czy tylko boki, czy może górną krawędź także...
> 2. Pod jakim kątem przyciąć styropian??? 
> 3. Co Wy w ogóle o tym sądzicie???
> 
> ...


Podcięcia to mostki.
Odnośnie płyt pogadaj z Fighter1983 - ma jakieś w ofercie. Tanie to to nie jest.

----------


## sebcioc55

Kolejne info odnośnie instalacji OZE. W senacie odrzucili poprawki które wprowadzały gwarancję skupu 1kWh za 0,65 zł. Zamiast tego zaproponowali 210% średniej ceny rocznej (w tym roku to około 16gr), co daje ok 0,32 zł/kWh. Więc lipa, strzał w kolano, będzie jeszcze głosowanie w sejmie ale tam PO ma dużo głosów a te 210% to ich pomysł wiec raczej tak zostanie. Najgorsze jest to że wprowadzili też zapis że jeżeli skorzystasz z dotacji do instalacji OZE (u mnie 40%) to nie możesz już sprzedawać energii w tej wyższej cenie (210%) - kolejny strzał w kolano, teraz będę się tylko czołgał.
Pozostała nadzieja w Enei i rozliczaniu energii zużytej do wyprodukowanej. Byłem dzisiaj u nich i niestety nie będzie tak różowo. Jak było wiadomo będą dwie umowy, jedna to standardowa na sprzedaż energii, a druga to umowa kupna energii czyli to co wyprodukuje zużyje sam na bieżąco a resztę sprzedam za śmieszne pieniądze. Więc dupa, bo latem będę pewnie produkował więcej niż zużywał i nie będę mógł tego zbuforować rozliczeniem półrocznym. Kwestia tego jak to jeszcze będzie zliczał licznik, musze się dowiedzieć. Ostatecznie jestem już sceptycznie nastawiony instalację OZE. Zostaje ewentualnie instalacja samoróbka na własne potrzeby latem.

----------


## jbloch

A tam biadolisz . Jak przez powiedzmy 7-8miesięcy  można produkować tyle energii że w zasadzie nić nie muszę płacić  enei  toi tak jest ok ,jak uda sie odsprzedać trochę za te32 grosze  , a kupujesz po powiedzmy 58 groszy  to masz  ponad połowę mniejszą  kwotę płaconą za energię  enei,jak masz licznik dwutaryfowy to mniej wiecej zapłacisz średnio enei jakięś 45 groszy ,a nadmiar sprzedasz po 32 grosze to już nie jest tak źle

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jesteś pewien że nie można się rozliczać co pół roku? Bo mi mówili zupełnie co innego w PGE.

----------


## sebcioc55

Podobno dwie osobne umowy, dwa osobne odczyty i tak się rozliczasz, nie na podstawie różnicy, tak powiedział gościu w Enei, ale czy tak będzie? Na papierze tego nie mam, ich bok na emaile nie odpisuje, przez telefon babka powiedziała że nie ma pojęcia, pytała się kierownika i on też nic nie wie. U mnie w rejonie energetycznym nie ma ani jednej podłączonej instalacji, więc nie ma żadnych doświadczeń. Muszę poszukać na necie czy ktoś nie ma mikroinstalacji podpiętej do Enei.
Denerwuje mnie ta blokada, albo dotacja albo więcej kasy za 1 kWh  :mad:  następne posiedzenie sejmu chyba 18 lutego, wtedy powinno się wszystko wyjaśnić.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Też dzisiaj pytałem w centrali PGE i powiedzieli mi to samo - dwie umowy i dwa rozliczenia. Tu w Mielcu gość mówił co innego... 

Jeśli wejdzie te 210%, to cena netto wyniesie u mnie 0,38zł. Dzisiaj 80% to 0,145zł i tyle płacą. Gość był pewien, że płacą NETTO, ale nie był pewien dlaczego. Mówił, że to potwierdzili ich prawnicy i koniec.

Ale nie jest tak źle. Wyliczyłem, że średnia cena prądu przy II taryfach to jakieś 0,45zł, więc jeśli zapłacą 0,38 to będzie całkiem nieźle. Zauważ, że w tym wariancie dużo bardziej opłaca się większa instalacja, która generuje nadprodukcję.

A co do dopłat z programu Prosument to od początku byłem przekonany, że to lipa. Jak każda dopłata...

----------


## grend

Przemek a ty juz na 100% będziesz robił PV czy sie jeszcze zastanawiasz ? Ja troche wgryzłem sie w temat i wydaje mi sie że to ma sens ekonomiczny tylko  do CWU - zasilasz tylko grzałkę w buforze z wodą i robisz taka moc aby tobie nie zagotowało wody - masz taki wodny akumulator. Jak chcesz ogrzewać zima to musisz zrobić cały dach w panelu a to koszty - z drugiej strony te panele moga za 3 lata byc 2 razy bardziej sprawne wiec nie ma co się spieszyc. Ja tam opcjonalnie przygotuję sobie tylko kable elektryczne ....

----------


## grend

Patrzyłem w necie w sprawie sterowania podłogówką. Producenci dają instrukcję aby sterować temperaturą posadzki a nie powietrza. Nie wiem jak to fizycznie wyglada. Nagrzewasz posadzke do powiedzmy 28 stopni i jak to później wyglada ? - jezeli na dworze jest + 3 to masz w domu + 25 a jezeli na dworze -15 to w domu +18. Moze to trzeba zgrać z czujnikiem temperatury na dworze zeby przy - 15 grzało do 32 stopni a przy + 3 do 25 stopni

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie na pewno bo muszę poczekać na ustawę. Wydaje mi się że sens będzie zrobić dużą instalację, a jak ma być tylko do cwu to lepiej dać zwykłe solary.

Stała temperatura podłogi to nie to samo co temperatura wody zasilajacej podlogowke. Taki kawał betonu o temp. 23 stopnie ogrzeje wnętrze tylko albo aż do 22-23 st. Jeśli od słońca będzie cieplej to gradient się odwróci i podloga nie będzie mogła oddawać energii.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ostatnimi czasu ze względów pogodowych, czasowych mało czasu poświęcam na budowę. Ale jak mogę to coś tam dłubię. Poniżej zamieszczam sposób mocowania ścian działowych do ścian zewnętrznych. przykręcam wkrętami z kołkami i to jeszcze zalepiam klejem. Ściany bez tych mocowań i tak solidnie stoją no ale daje. Jeszcze jak dam nadproża i wszystko wymuruje to będzie się trzymać jak ja pierdziu.



A wracając do ogniw fotowoltaicznych to takie szybkie podsumowanie dla III różnych wariantów i dwóch różnych mocy, czas zwrotu inwestycji:

Wariant I - tak jak jest obecnie czyli cena skupu 1 kWh to *0,1679 zł*
Wariant II - propozycja PO, 210% średniej ceny energii czyli *0,3507 zł*
Wariant III - propozycja Bramory (PSL) dla instalacji o mocy 3-10kWh to *0,65 zł/kWh*
Instalacja o mocy 5kW - roczna produkcja *4651 kWh*, sprawnośc po 10 latach 90%, po 25 latach 80% - koszt instalacji 23000 zł
Instalacja o mocy 10kW - roczna produkcja *9302 kWh*, sprawnośc po 10 latach 90%, po 25 latach 80% - koszt instalacji 43000 zł
Średnia cena energii za III kwartał 2014 to 0,1679 zł/kWh
Dotacja w wysokości 40%, podatek w wysokości 19% z kwoty dotacji.

Wariant I
Moc 5kW zwrot po 22 latach! / z dotacją i po opłaceniu podatku po 19 latach
Moc 10kW zwrot po 20 latach! / z dotacją i po opłaceniu podatku po 19 roku

Wariant II
Moc 5kW zwrot po 15 latach / z dotacją i po opłaceniu podatku po 9 latach
Moc 10kW zwrot po 13 latach / z dotacją i po opłaceniu podatku po 9 latach

Wariant III
Moc 5kW zwrot po 8 latach / z dotacją i po opłaceniu podatku po 4,5 roku
Moc 10kW zwrot po 7,5 roku / z dotacją i po opłaceniu podatku po 4,5 roku

Jak widać przy obecnych cenach instalacja po prostu się nie opłaca. Trzeba czekać na decyzję rządu. Jest jeszcze kwestia ile z energii wyprodukowanej zużyjemy do własnych celów, załóżmy że przykładowo zużyjemy połowę (chociaż w momentach produkcji nie zużywamy dużo energii, chyba że na klimatyzację), a reszta w obecnej cenie skupu 0,1679 zł/kWh:

Moc 5kW zwrot po 13 latach / z dotacją i po opłaceniu podatku po 7,5 roku
Moc 10kW zwrot po 12 roku / z dotacją i po opłaceniu podatku po 7,5 roku

Powyższe wyniki będą prawdziwe dla stałych cen prądu, jeżeli będą rosły to zwrot nastąpi szybciej. Przyszłością jest netmetering lub rozliczenia półroczne na zasadzie rozliczeń wyprodukowane/zużyte.
Wnioski z powyższego niech każdy sobie sam wyciągnie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Lepiej płacić za panele, niż za prąd, bo kiedyś panele spłacisz.

Ja wbijałem gwoździe w swoje Solbety, ale w silikat chyba nie pójdzie. Dawaj klej/zaprawę również pod te blaszki, to lepiej całość połączy. Do przodu!

----------


## sebcioc55

> Lepiej płacić za panele, niż za prąd, bo kiedyś panele spłacisz.
> 
> Ja wbijałem gwoździe w swoje Solbety, ale w silikat chyba nie pójdzie. Dawaj klej/zaprawę również pod te blaszki, to lepiej całość połączy. Do przodu!


Teoretycznie masz racje, ale wiesz jak to jest gdy sie budujesz, wydac 20k teraz zeby potem nie placic za prad.... Wrocimy do tego jak sie bedziemy "wykanczac"  :wink: 
Blaszki maja dziurki, tam wplywa klej, a gwozdzie... zapomnij. Ktos tu pisal o przecinaniu bloczkow mlotkiem i przecinakiem, probowalem, to jakas masakra, BK okey ale ta moja silka jest jak kamien. Wole niech juz sie kurzy, przynajmniej mam rowno co do 1 mm.
Dzisiaj walczylem z okapem, foty wkrotce.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zamiast płacić mniejszą ratę za kredyt i rachunek za prąd, będę płacił większą ratę za kredyt. Wiem, że oprocentowanie bije mnie trochę po głowie, ale prąd też przecież drożeje i to chyba więcej niż 5% rocznie.

Co do wpływania kleju przez dziurki, to ja też tak myślałem jak pierwszy raz zatapiałem siatkę od ocieplenia. Jest OGROMNA różnica jeśli najpierw przesmarujesz spód. Jeśli dotąd tak nie robiłeś, to lepiej zacznij. Chyba, że już masz dobrze :wink:

----------


## grend

.... Sebastian będziesz robił jakiś wieniec betonowy na wykończeniu ścianek działowych, czy sa na tyle masywne ze montaz stelazy od nidy nie uszkodzi je ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> .... Sebastian będziesz robił jakiś wieniec betonowy na wykończeniu ścianek działowych, czy sa na tyle masywne ze montaz stelazy od nidy nie uszkodzi je ?


nie bardzo rozumiem te nidy? Ale ścianki jak na razie stoją zadziwiająco stabilnie.

----------


## grend

nida = sufit podwieszany

----------


## aiki

Nida rady NIDY to podwieszany?  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

nic nie rozumiem  :wink: , ale chciałem zrobić sufit pływający, tzn stelaże są robione na każde pomieszczenie osobno i nie są mocowane do ścian, tylko się "ślizgają" gdzies coś takiego widziałem i przy moich wiązarach wydaje mi się to w sam raz. Ale jeszcze w to nie wnikałem, za wcześnie. Po wymurowaniu jak walne młotem 2kg i ani drgnie to nie bede robił wieńca, a jak się coś zepsuje to naprawie i zrobię wieniec. Ale szczerze w to wątpie.

----------


## robbaz78

> Lepiej płacić za panele, niż za prąd, bo kiedyś panele spłacisz.


Zgadzam się. Byłem w BOŚ i pytałem. Od marca/kwietnia ruszają programy dot. dotacji. BOŚ już podpisał z Prosumentem, konsultant w banku rekomenduje np. firmę solartime.pl, która zajmuje się montażem PV. Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem ale raczej tak, więc przykładowy zestaw i wyliczenia:

Maksymalny koszt kwalifikowalny to 8000,00zł/kW
40% dotacji do inwestycji
Pozostała kwota kredytowana 1% w skali roku na 15lat
*
Zestaw fotowoltaiczny dla domu 3,7 kWp* (dla gospodarstw domowych o rocznym zużyciu energii wynoszącym pomiędzy 3 500 kWh a 4 000 kWh (o rocznych rachunkach za energię oscylujących w granicach od 2 100 zł do 2 400 zł) - takie miałem w poprzednim domu o podobnym metrażu

Koszt inwestycji - maksymalnie do 29600,00zł
Dotacja 40% - 11840,00zł

Pozostała kwota rozłożona w kredycie: 17760,00zł
Miesięczna rata: 106,29zł

Roczny koszt kredytu: 1275,48zł
Roczny koszt prądu: ok. 2400,00zł

Idąc tropem tych obliczeń wynika, iż inwestor jest do przodu 1000,00-1200,00zł/rok
Po 15 latach, nawet jeśli sprawność paneli spadnie do 80% roczne oszczędności to ok. 1900,00zł 

Czy dobrze kalkuluję... bo już tyle tych obliczeń, że już nie wiem... faktycznie wychodzi na to, że spłacając PV zamiast wpłacać do dostawcy energii, spłacam zestaw, który pozwoli mi już oszczędzać na starcie.

Z pompy rezygnuję, bo w woj. wlkp. nie ma takiej opcji, by otrzymać dotację w tego typu programach (musiałbym wyłożyć gotówkę - odpada), więc pozostaje jeszcze opcja kotła kondensacyjnego + panele słoneczne + zasobnik. Zwrot kosztów CWU po 5,5roku. Myślę, że pójdę tą drogą, aczkolwiek trochę szkoda, że nie będę mógł instalować PC. Jak żyć?  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

_Do przodu żyj, żyj kolorowo..._

I myśl co robisz - za 23 tyś można mieć elektrownię 6kW bez dotacji i koszt 1kW wychodzi 20% taniej niż z tym dofinansowaniem :wink:

----------


## robbaz78

> _Do przodu żyj, żyj kolorowo..._
> 
> I myśl co robisz - za 23 tyś można mieć elektrownię 6kW bez dotacji i koszt 1kW wychodzi 20% taniej niż z tym dofinansowaniem


W porządku. Zgadza się, ja podałem maksymalny koszt kwalifikowalny 8000,00zł/kW więc jeśli znajdę taniej, będzie taniej...ale generalnie nie można przekroczyć 29600,00zł przy 3,7kW.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Aha... myślałem, że to tyle kosztuje z papierami.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Zgadzam się. Byłem w BOŚ i pytałem. Od marca/kwietnia ruszają programy dot. dotacji. BOŚ już podpisał z Prosumentem, konsultant w banku rekomenduje np. firmę solartime.pl, która zajmuje się montażem PV. Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem ale raczej tak, więc przykładowy zestaw i wyliczenia:
> 
> Koszt kwalifikowalny to 8000,00zł/kW
> 40% dotacji do inwestycji
> Pozostała kwota kredytowana 1% w skali roku na 15lat
> *
> Zestaw fotowoltaiczny dla domu 3,7 kWp* (dla gospodarstw domowych o rocznym zużyciu energii wynoszącym pomiędzy 3 500 kWh a 4 000 kWh (o rocznych rachunkach za energię oscylujących w granicach od 2 100 zł do 2 400 zł) - takie miałem w poprzednim domu o podobnym metrażu
> 
> Koszt inwestycji - ok. 29600,00zł
> ...


Jeżeli Twoje wyliczenia są słuszne to można powiedzieć że energetyka na tym straci kupę kasy, bo sami sobie prąd wyprodukujemy i nie kupimy go z elektrowni. Jeżeli go nie kupimy to elektrownie będą go mniej jakby wytwarzać a prąd mamy z elektrowni węglowych. A jak elektrownia nie będzie produkować tyle prądu co normalnie to nie będą kupować z kopalni węgla a jak nie kupią to kopalnię czeka zamknięcie a każdy dobrze wie czym się to skończy: STRAJKIEM GÓRNIKÓW. A ostatecznie i tak rząd nie zamknie kopalni wiec my podatnicy będziemy musieli robić na górników więc górnicy dla nas są szkodnikami. Są jak kula u nogi, jak kamień przywiązany do szyi na środku jeziora. Nie ważne że Polska będzie przez nich bankrutować ale ważne aby oni mieli pracę. Bo dziadek był górnik, ojciec górnik i młody górnik musi być też górnikiem całe życie. Rzygać mi się chce jak słyszę o tych górnikach a tych związkowców, nierobów to bym powystrzelał jak kaczki i byłby spokój w tym kraju nie mówiąc już o dudzie i ludzi jego pokroju. Nieroby i darmozjady.
Więc jakoś ciężko mi uwierzyć że rząd coś zrobi aby zwykłym ludziom było lepiej. No chyba że przy najbliższym strajku górników reszta społeczeństwa też wyjdzie na ulice i ich przegoni gdzie pieprz rośnie bo inaczej nigdy nie będzie normalnie w naszym kraju. W moim mieście w Bielsku-Białej kiedyś było pełno zakładów włókienniczych, całe miasto z tego słynęło a dziś nie ma już prawie żadnego takiego zakładu pracy. I co? Miasto wymarło? NIE, rozwija się jeszcze bardziej i jest w nim pełno różnych inwestycji. 
Precz z komuną.

----------


## robbaz78

> Jeżeli Twoje wyliczenia są słuszne to można powiedzieć że energetyka na tym straci kupę kasy, bo sami sobie prąd wyprodukujemy i nie kupimy go z elektrowni.


Tak to właśnie wygląda. Więcej pomp ciepła = mniej gazu. Zestawy fotowoltaiczne = mniej węgla czyli straty górnictwa itd.Wyszło jak zwykle.  Zamiast odbierać Putinowi, odbieramy naszym. Niezrozumiałe, ale ja już się przyzwyczaiłem. Swoją drogą pochodzę z Wałbrzycha, z miasta w którym zamknięto w jednej chwili 3 duże kopalnie... trudny temat. Mimo wszystko chyba warto spłacać panele, niż płacić za energię jak wspomniał Przemek.

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzisiaj glosowanie w sejmie, wiec zobaczymy co to bedzie.
A z ta produkcja kWh i zuzyciem to nie jest tak jak wam sie wydaje. Zuzywasz "swoje" kWh tylko wtedy gdy ogniwa je produkuja a Ty masz w tym czasie uruchomione odbiorniki pradu. Jezeli np nie ma Cie w domu 2 tyg latem to przez ten czas zuzyjesz ze slonca tyle co lodowka i kilka diod na czuwaniu, a wszystko to czego niezuzyjemy idzie do ZE za 16gr/kWh. 
Takie myslenie dotyczy tylko zakladow np produkcyjnych gdzie maja zuzycie non stop. Jest jeszcze instalacja z magazynowaniem energii, ale to sie juz w ogole nie oplaca.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jeśli nie wejdzie 38 groszy za kWh, to ogniwa nie będą opłacalne.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jeśli nie wejdzie 38 groszy za kWh, to ogniwa nie będą opłacalne.


coś o 65gr słyszałem

----------


## sebcioc55

Powiem wam ze sie nie spodziewalem, ale wszystko jest juz jasne, sejm odrzucil senackie poprawki i tym samyn zaakceptowal wersje prosumencka.

###############
Poprawka prosumencka autorstwa posła PSL wprowadza obowiązek zakupu energii od wytwórcy energii z mikroinstalacji o mocy do 3 kW wykorzystującej różne odnawialne źródła energii po określonej, stałej w okresie 15 lat, cenie (tylko dla pierwszych 300 MW):

hydroenergia – 0,75 zł za 1 kWh
energia wiatru – 0,75 zł za 1 kWh
energia promieniowania słonecznego – 0,75 zł za 1 kWh
Dla mikroinstalacji o mocy powyżej 3 kW do 10 kW przewidziano natomiast następujące taryfy gwarantowane (tylko dla pierwszych 500 MW): 

biogaz rolniczy - 0, 70 zł za 1 kWh
biogaz pozyskany z surowców pochodzących ze składowisk odpadów – 0,55 zł za 1 kWh
biogaz pozyskany z surowców pochodzących z oczyszczalni ścieków 0,45 zł za 1 kWh;
hydroenergia – 0,65 zł za 1 kWh
energia wiatru - 0,65 zł za 1 kWh
energia promieniowania słonecznego – 0,65 zł za 1 kWh
Rozdział 4. ustawy o OZE poświęcony dopłatom do produkcji zielonej energii ma wejść w życie z początkiem 2016 r. Pozostałe regulacje zawarte w ustawie o OZE wejdą w życie po podpisie prezydenta, publikacji w Dzienniku Ustaw i upłynięciu vacatio legis.

----------


## kamilb1987b

3kW to raczej mała instalacja i chyba nieopłacalna ale ciekawe czemu przy większej chcą płacić mniej. z tego wychodzi że tylko 30k-50k gospodarstw może dostać te warunki. A co jak będzie więcej chętnych? Po ile kupią od reszty?

----------


## grend

... racjonalny konsument z fotovoltaniki prąd sprzeda energetyce za 0,7 pln a sam pobierze z sieci za 35 groszy .... - niezła ustawa za 1 kwh energetyka traci 0,35 pln .

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Spokojnie... zapłacą ci, którzy nie zamontują ogniw :big lol:  Ale nie dużo - sama elektrownia Bełchatów ma moc 14 razy większą niż te 300MW. 

Ciekawie swoją drogą ilu członków PSL będzie wśród tych pierwszych kilkudziesięciu tysięcy beneficjentów...

----------


## grend

> Spokojnie... zapłacą ci, którzy nie zamontują ogniw Ale nie dużo - sama elektrownia Bełchatów ma moc 14 razy większą niż te 300MW. 
> 
> Ciekawie swoją drogą ilu członków PSL będzie wśród tych pierwszych kilkudziesięciu tysięcy beneficjentów...


300 MW + 500MW = 800MW czyli juz tylko 5 razy - w lecie jak byś policzył ile będzie dostarczać fotovoltanika i zwykłe elektrownie to sie koze ze 20 % to TEN ekologiczny.  Zapomnij też że będziesz "rywalizował" z innymi Kowalskimi bo w momencie wejscia ustawy okaze sie że pan X z partii Y ma na cała rodzine 50 działek i na kazdej ma mała farme fotowoltaniki. Takze panele podrozeją bo jaki sprzedawca który kupił ustawę będzie sobie uszczuplał zyski jak i tak kiedy podniesie cenę o 50% to bedzie sie opłacało kupować panele ... i tak podatnik zapłaci. Kolejny raz jestem swiadkiem ze w sejmie siedzę albo tępe barany albo przekupne k......y

----------


## grend

a tak wogole z instalacji 3KW ile rocznie mozna wytworzyć kwh ??? Z 5000? Przydziały jak bedą wygladac ? W momencie wejscia ustawy zlicza się juz istniejace i sie je bezkrytycznie akceptuje i wrzuca do puli ???

.... ps już zbieram kasę na fotovoltanike - bedę robił biznes i okradał innych Polaków .... ale w ramach prawa  :smile:  ale to taki kraj

----------


## jbloch

> ... racjonalny konsument z fotovoltaniki prąd sprzeda energetyce za 0,7 pln a sam pobierze z sieci za 35 groszy .... - niezła ustawa za 1 kwh energetyka traci 0,35 pln .



Jak na razie rwelka  , tylko sobie tak myślę  a co jak ludzie wydadzą po te 30k  na instalację paneli bo ustawa  dzisiaj mówi że to bardzo korzystne ,a  co  jak po następnych wyborach przegłosują inna ustawę  ,  np elektrownia będzie skupować   kw  po niższych cenach ,wtedy wydane 30 k pójdą  w błoto.Bo  na dzień dzisiejszy  to nic tylko zainstalować można tyle paneli , że nadwyżki można mieć pensję do końca życia .Coś  mi to brzydko pachnie ta ustawa

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja w sumie nie wiem kiedy ta ustawa wejdzie, czy od 1 stycznia 2016 czy miesiąc po podpisaniu przez Bronka?
Najciekawsze jest to że te ceny 65 gr i 75 gr nie koniecznie mają trwać przez 15 lat, co roku mają być ogłaszane przez ministra gospodarki, pisza o tym w art. 41:



> 13. Minister właściwy do spraw gospodarki, określa, w drodze rozporządzenia, nowe
> ceny zakupu energii elektrycznej, o których mowa powyżej, biorąc pod uwagę
> politykę energetyczną państwa oraz informacje zawarte w krajowym planie
> działania, a także tempo zmian techniczno-ekonomicznych w poszczególnych
> technologiach wytwarzania energii elektrycznej w instalacjach odnawialnych
> źródeł energii.


Jeszcze ciekawsze jest poniższe co mnie bardziej interesuje, ale co będzie oznaczać: _"Rozliczenia tego dokonuje się na podstawie
rzeczywistych wskazań urządzeń pomiarowo-rozliczeniowych"_?



> 14. Rozliczenie z tytułu różnicy między ilością energii elektrycznej pobranej z sieci a
> ilością energii elektrycznej wprowadzonej do tej sieci, w danym półroczu, między
> wytwórcą energii elektrycznej, o którym mowa w art. 4 ust. 1, w art. 19 ust. 1 oraz
> w art. 41 ust. 1 pkt 3, a sprzedawcą zobowiązanym odbywa się na podstawie
> umowy sprzedaży energii elektrycznej, o której mowa w art. 5 ust. 1 i ust. 2 pkt 1
> ustawy – Prawo energetyczne. Rozliczenia tego dokonuje się na podstawie
> rzeczywistych wskazań urządzeń pomiarowo-rozliczeniowych.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jaki jest koszt paneli z montażem za 1m2? Znacie ceny? I ile kWh można mieć z 1m2 panela w zależności od pory roku i dnia? Bo pewnie inne zyski są w marcu a inne w czerwcu i tak samo w ciągu dnia inne o godzinie 10 a inne o 12 czy 15.

----------


## kamilb1987b

http://www.soltec.sklep.pl/panel-slo...20p-p-402.html na tej stronie podają koszt za 1 panel o mocy 250W 790zł. Więc trzeba 4 panele aby mieć 1kW a powierzchnia to 6,5m2. To jest koszt za panele a jeszcze jest montaż tego. 4 panele to koszt 3160zł. Aby mieć 10kW to trzeba 40 paneli o powierzchni 65m2 i cenie 31,6k. Z montażem pewnie z 50k całość wyjdzie i biorąc to na kredy na 15lat z małym procentem to rata wyjdzie jakieś 300-350zł. Nawet jak zaniżyłem o połowę to rata 600zł też nie jest tragedią patrząc na to że nic się nie zapłaci za prąd a na dodatek elektrownia nam sporo zapłaci. Więc kredyt sam się spłaci i jeszcze coś zostanie. Brzmi to zbyt pięknie aby było prawdziwe i musi być gdzieś haczyk bo każdy by to wziął od razu.

----------


## sebcioc55

Kamil, wczesniej zamieszczalem zyski w poszczegolnych miesiacach. 
Same panele to nie wszystko, one daja napiecie stale, a w sieci mamy zmienne, wiec trzeba inwerter ktory je przerobi, musi tez miec odpowiednie przebiegi bo inaczej ZE nam h***wego pradu nie przyjmie  :wink: 
Do tego konstrukcja do zamontowania paneli. Przy montazu na dachu, osobie prywatnej i metrazu domu do 300m^2 jest opcja na 8% vat.
Na stronie soltec masz gotowe zestawy, wystarczy poszukac, maja bardzo dobre ceny bo zestawy kupowali jeszcze po tanim $, mam info ze nastepne dostawy beda 10% drozsze.

----------


## zeszko

Ja w tym miesiącu musiałem wziąć kredyt żeby opłacić rachunki i największy był właśnie za prąd.

----------


## DrKubus

Sebcioc55,
zdradz mi proszę co kładłeś między płytę a pierwszą wersję bloczków, jako izolacje poziomą? W wątku płyty zadałem pytanie, to stwierdzili że mam nic nie kłaść, a widzę że i Ty i santos, mimo że macie płytę w wannie styropianowej, jednak coś pod bloczkami położyliście...

----------


## tabi88

FolGam F prawdopodobnie, tak jak "Sadysta".

----------


## kamilb1987b

Z tą izolacją poziomą pod bloczkami jest o tyle ciekawa sprawa że niby nie trzeba a i tak większość daje. Też się zastanawiam w jakim celu ona jest potrzebna przy płycie i co niby ma dać? Przy tradycyjnym fundamencie to nie podlega wątpliwości że musi być ale przy całkowitym odcięciu się od gruntu za pomocą izolacji przy płytach to tego nie rozumiem. No chyba że chodzi o to aby płyta jakby nie piła wilgoci z zaprawy która jest na pierwszej warstwie i żeby dzięki temu zaprawa nie straci swoich właściwości czy coś takiego, ale z drugiej strony płyta jest pocno podlewana i jak całkowicie zwiąże to taki problem nie powinien występować.

----------


## sebcioc55

@DrKubus z tego co pamietam to odpowiadałem Ci w wątku o płytach fundamentowych. Też polecam folgam F z folnet.pl te 50 zł Cię nie zbawi.
Ale, jeżeli mam być szczery to nie widzę sensu dawania tam folii, tam po prostu wody nie ma, sama płyta jest prawie żę wodoszczelna, na prawde, u mnie jak padał deszcz bez dachu to ta woda stała i stała, pod tym jeszcze XPS. Musiało by być na prawdę DUŻO wody wokół domu żeby coś tam się od spodu dostało.
Moja rada jest taka, daj tą folię i tyle, bedziesz spokojniejszy, robota żadna, koszty pomijalne (ja akurat pod ściany dałem folię taką zwykłą izolacyjna pod bloczki za 25zł- w każdej hurtowni taka mają), ale teraz dałbym folgama (dawałem pod murłatę i jest dużo lepsza), no ale jak pisałem, to i tak nic nie da  :cool:  przynajmniej moim zdaniem. Drugi raz też bym dał, bo nie chciało by mi się zastanawiać i mieć tych rozterek co Ty teraz, gdyby ona kosztowała 1000 zł i sie ją rozkładało tydzien to bym sie zastanawiał.

----------


## DrKubus

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź, folię jutro zamówię (dobrze, że wspomniałeś o murłacie, to od razu zamówię i pod nią). Jakiej szerokości folię kładłeś?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź, folię jutro zamówię (dobrze, że wspomniałeś o murłacie, to od razu zamówię i pod nią). Jakiej szerokości folię kładłeś?


w zależności od szerokości muru. Jak mur 24cm szeroki to daj folie 25 cm itd. No zamów zamów bo to zawsze te 15 zł taniej na wysyłce  :wink: , ogólnie sklep folnet.pl szczerze polecam, kupiłem tam wszystkie akcesoria dachowe no i tą folię 1mm. Szybko i sprawnie.

----------


## aiki

Jeśli będziesz też dawał folię pod wylewki to weź szerszą tak aby od środka można było zrobić zakład z 10 cm.

----------


## sebcioc55

@aiki gdzieś pisał że jakaś niemoc nastała u samorobów, postów nie ma ale ja wierzę że każdy coś tam u siebie dziubie  :wink: 
Ja wykorzystałem ostatnią dobra pogodę na wykończenie dachu, foty wrzucę wieczorem, jak się zmobilizuję to dokończę też działówki.
Obecnie na szybko montuje alarm, bo w tą niedzielę, w biały dzień pomiędzy 12:00 a 14:30 ktoś się włamał do mojej szopy i ukradł wkrętarkę i piłę tarczową!! co za hu*!!!, ktoś ewidentnie wiedział po co przychodzi, było tam też wiele innych cennych rzeczy ale wziął tylko to. Wszystko co cenne już z budowy zabrane, teraz robię alarm, ze względów bezpieczeństwa nic tu o nim nie będę pisał.

cdn..

EDIT: przez tyle czasu żyłem w świadomości że ten kraj/ludzie się zmieniają, nawet powiedziałem jednemu koledze, "to jest Polska, tu się nie kradnie". Teraz wiem że byłem w wielkim błędzie.

----------


## sebcioc55

*25.02.2015 Okap + rynny*

Tak jak pisałem poniżej zdjęcia z przebiegu wykańczania okapu i rynien.
Najpierw musiałem pościągać deski/łaty które trzymały folię, potem przystąpiłem do mocowania podkładek pod deskę. Ogólnie technika wykończenia okapu była podpatrzona w dokumentach koramica i w DB Sadysty - bo tylko tam widziałem taki sposób wykończenia.





Następnie poszła deska na której będą mocowane haki nakrokwiowe i cała reszta



Haki nakrokwiowe najpierw wyginałem na giętarce do prętów, niby lekko ale nie były wszystkie takie jak chciałem, więc olałem temat i przykrecałem je ze spadkiem i wyginałem ręcznie! a co mi tam stal 4mm  :wink: 



Rynny to Galeco Stal 120 kolor grafit/antracyt





Test rynien - woda leci tam gdzie powinna  :wink: 



Kolej na blache okapową, cięta na miarę i kolor z palety RAL, nie pamietam już jaki ale taki chciałem.



Do blachy przykleiłem membranę dwustronną taśmą butylową (będzie na kolejnych zdjęciach)





Następnym etapem było zamocowanie kratki wentylacyjnej wraz z wróblówką i na to układałem już dachówkę



Dachówki spinałem specjalnymi spinkami które łapią dwie dachówki ze sobą, na krańcach dawałem co każdą a w środku co 3.



żaden ptasior się nie przeciśnie  :cool: 



Efekt końcowy strona północna

----------


## sebcioc55

*okap + rynny cd..*

jak już miałem rusztowanie to przykręciłem jeszcze wcześniej pomalowaną suszoną deskę wiatrową/okapową czy jak ona się tam nazywa. Chciałem być fajny i ciąłem ją pod kątem 45* na łączeniach, co tylko przysporzyło mi więcej roboty.







No i na szybko druga strona (południowa)









no i widok całości + spusty z rynien







Do 100% dachu pozostały mi jeszcze deski wiatrowe w zachodnim szczycie, rynny spustowe (to po elewacji) i instalacja odgromowa - dokończe jak będzie jakiś przestój technologiczny

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No to teraz już z górki. A nie - jeszcze ten piorunochron. Jak to się robi?

----------


## sebcioc55

> No to teraz już z górki. A nie - jeszcze ten piorunochron. Jak to się robi?


normalnie, montujesz uchwyty, mocujesz drut i puszczasz go do ziemi  :wink:  (u mnie akurat do uziomu otokowego) na koniec robisz pomiary i jak OK to to wszystko. Ja oprócz własnych rozważań i studiowania norm - nawet odbyłem e-szkolenie w zakresie instalacji odgromowych - to mam jeszcze projekt instalacji, robiłem wg niego, chociaż jest bardzo standardowy
Z tego co pamiętam to Ty masz blachę na dachu, więc taki piorunochron robi się chyba łatwiej i jest bardziej wskazany, ale trzeba by sprawdzić co normy na to - koszty wbrew wszystkiemu są niewysokie, najdroższy z tego drut no i ograniczniki przepięć w rozdzielni, ale dzisiaj i tak je wszyscy dają z czy bez odgromu, bo się boją o drogie telewizory  :big tongue:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ograniczniki już mam, więc chyba i ten piorunochron pasuje dorobić. Zawsze myślałem że w obecnym domu takowy mam, ale tych drutów po gąsiorach na dachu nie mam. Może to można jakoś "zintegrować" z pokryciem, bo mi wizualnie trochę przeszkadza.

----------


## aiki

Jak Ci nie zależy na gwarancji to poczytaj o odgromie po blaszy i rynnach
Kiedyś mi coś takiego się gdzieś rzuciło w oczy ale nie wiem czy tak się jeszcze robi.

----------


## JarekKRK45

Witam , podziwiam i powodzenia życzę ...

----------


## sebcioc55

@JarekKRK45 dzieki  :smile: 

Szybkie pytanie: przy dzialowkach gotowe nadproza z BK kleic na klej czy na zaprawe?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nadproża z BK na klej. Już kupiłeś? Jeśli nie, to kup takie:

http://allegro.pl/nadproze-ceramiczn...109163061.html

Ja to murowałem na klej i miałem 45 zł taniej na sztuce. Na górę przycięte bloczki i są oszczędności.

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie no już kupiłem i chyba dałem własnie około 45 zł/szt.  :mad:  ale te Twoje wymagają jeszcze jednej warstwy z cegieł nad sobą, wtedy mają odpowiednią wytrzymałość - tak mówi producent. Wiem że Ty robisz po swojemu, ale ja tam wolałem nie ryzykować, najwyżej wypiję kilka flaszek mniej - jakoś to przeżyje i może mi na zdrowie wyjdzie! :roll eyes:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> normalnie, montujesz uchwyty, mocujesz drut i puszczasz go do ziemi  (u mnie akurat do uziomu otokowego) na koniec robisz pomiary i jak OK to to wszystko. Ja oprócz własnych rozważań i studiowania norm - nawet odbyłem e-szkolenie w zakresie instalacji odgromowych - to mam jeszcze projekt instalacji, robiłem wg niego, chociaż jest bardzo standardowy
> Z tego co pamiętam to Ty masz blachę na dachu, więc taki piorunochron robi się chyba łatwiej i jest bardziej wskazany, ale trzeba by sprawdzić co normy na to - koszty wbrew wszystkiemu są niewysokie, najdroższy z tego drut no i ograniczniki przepięć w rozdzielni, ale dzisiaj i tak je wszyscy dają z czy bez odgromu, bo się boją o drogie telewizory


Gdzie masz opisane jak robiłeś uziom przy płycie bo mnie zastanawia?

----------


## aiki

Otokowy to nie w płycie i podejrzewam, że wszystko przed nami.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> ale te Twoje wymagają jeszcze jednej warstwy z cegieł nad sobą, wtedy mają odpowiednią wytrzymałość - tak mówi producent


Rozmawiałem z kierbudem i powiedział mi mniej więcej tyle, że u mnie nad nadprożem ściana będzie mniej ważyć niż te cegły na wzmocnienie i że z całą pewnością mogę to olać. Może z silką nie ma tak łatwo, ale ja jestem zbyt leniwy na silkę.

----------


## xXGruzinXx

No nareszcie jakieś zdjęci u kogoś :wink:  wszyscy pisza co robia, ale nikt nie wrzuca fotek...a ja to jak prawdziwy chłop ocenia wzrokowo heheheh
Musze przyznac ze daszek zacny...pelen szacun

----------


## aiki

A bo co takiego ekscytującego w kabelkach. Tym bardziej jak nieskończone.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Gdzie masz opisane jak robiłeś uziom przy płycie bo mnie zastanawia?


Nie no bednarka już dawno temu zakopana, nawet już o niej zapomniałem ;P
Widzę kurde że stare zdjęcia się usuwają z tinypic, chyba musze zmienic serwer. Oprócz bednarki miejscami nad nią są jeszcze rury od deszczówki. Uziom otokowy wykonałem wg normy PN-IEC: 61024-1:2001 na głębokości co najmniej 0,5m i odległości od budynku nie mniejszej niż 1m i 1,5m od wejscia.
Poniżej jedno ze zdjęć:



Bednarka to z tego co pamiętam 30mm x 4mm, coś takiego ja kupowałem lokalnie na metry. Do tego ocynkowane złącza i sru do ziemi dookoła i w jednym miejscu wejście przez płytę na powierzchnię, NIE ŁĄCZYŁEM ZE ZBROJENIEM PŁYTY. Jedynie co bym teraz zmienił to zabezpieczył miejsca gdzie ją przecinałem. Jak podłącze odgrom i zrobię pomiary to się podzielę wynikami.

----------


## aiki

W takiej glinie powinno być ok.

----------


## sebcioc55

> W takiej glinie powinno być ok.


to nie glina, tylko:




> Grunty niespoiste: pokrywa piasków drobnych, miejscami z domieszką grubszych frakcji bądź wkładkami pyłów (Pd, Pd (Ps), Ps lln),barwy ciemno zółtoo i żółtej. Osad jest wilgotny/nawodniony, w stanie średnio zagęszczonym (Id= 0.42  0"4.


 :wink: 

ale i tak bedzię dobrze, to dużo metrów stali...

----------


## aiki

jakby co to szpile pomogą.

----------


## xXGruzinXx

Kable jak kable ale zawsze mozna dostrzec na zdjeciach inny pomysl ktory mozna wykporzystac :smile:

----------


## kamilb1987b

seba, a cóż tak dałeś sobie vegeto jako awatar? Czyżby też miłośnik DB?

----------


## BooM80

> Bednarka to z tego co pamiętam 30mm x 4mm, coś takiego ja kupowałem lokalnie na metry. Do tego ocynkowane złącza i sru do ziemi dookoła i w jednym miejscu wejście przez płytę na powierzchnię, NIE ŁĄCZYŁEM ZE ZBROJENIEM PŁYTY. Jedynie co bym teraz zmienił to zabezpieczył miejsca gdzie ją przecinałem. Jak podłącze odgrom i zrobię pomiary to się podzielę wynikami.


A czy bednarkę poprowadzoną pod płytą do rozdzielni poprowadziłeś w jakieś rurze/arocie ? Po jakimś czasie prawdopodobnie bednarka pod ziemią zerdzewieje i zostanie Ci tylko ten kawałek w pomieszczeniu z rozdzielnią. Wydaje mi się, że dobrze byłoby pomyśleć o możliwości jej wymiany.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Czyżby też miłośnik DB?


tak ;D tego avataru używam od lat ale jakoś zapomniałem tu wrzucić  :wink: 




> A czy bednarkę poprowadzoną pod płytą do rozdzielni poprowadziłeś w jakieś rurze/arocie ? Po jakimś czasie prawdopodobnie bednarka pod ziemią zerdzewieje i zostanie Ci tylko ten kawałek w pomieszczeniu z rozdzielnią. Wydaje mi się, że dobrze byłoby pomyśleć o możliwości jej wymiany.


to jest stal ocynkowana, nie powinno się jej nic stać w ziemi, a przynajmniej przez czas mojego życia. Idzie pod płytą w ziemi, potem przez beton bez przepustów. Jedyne słabe jej miejsca to miejsca jej cięcia, czyli w narożnikach uziomu.
Tak bednarkę wszyscy kładą. Nie wiem od kiedy ale np u mnie Enea wszedzie gdzie kładzie kabel w ziemi to pod nim puszcza bednarke chyba 25x3 i podłącza do niej przewód ochronny. Chyba nie kładli by jej kilometrami żeby zaraz wymieniać  :wink:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> tak ;D tego avataru używam od lat ale jakoś zapomniałem tu wrzucić


A śledzisz obecną wersje multiversum http://www.dragonball-multiverse.com/pl/chapters.html?






> Chyba nie kładli by jej kilometrami żeby zaraz wymieniać


tego to nie byłbym taki pewien :wink:

----------


## BooM80

> to jest stal ocynkowana, nie powinno się jej nic stać w ziemi, a przynajmniej przez czas mojego życia. Idzie pod płytą w ziemi, potem przez beton bez przepustów. Jedyne słabe jej miejsca to miejsca jej cięcia, czyli w narożnikach uziomu.
> Tak bednarkę wszyscy kładą. Nie wiem od kiedy ale np u mnie Enea wszedzie gdzie kładzie kabel w ziemi to pod nim puszcza bednarke chyba 25x3 i podłącza do niej przewód ochronny. Chyba nie kładli by jej kilometrami żeby zaraz wymieniać


Trwałość bednarki ocynkowanej zależy od składu chemicznego i pH gruntu, w którym jest zakopana. Może w glebie wytrzymać kilkadziesiąt lat, a może też kilka/kilkanaście. U siebie też będę robił uziom otokowy z wyprowadzeniem pod płytą do rozdzielni. Podobno bednarka umieszczona w jakieś osłonie/rurze też nie jest najlepszym pomysłem. Tak więc sam już nie wiem...może faktycznie nie ma sensu się przejmować i po prostu puścić do rozdzielni gołą bednarkę. Pamiętaj, żeby na granicy gruntu i powietrza oraz na zaciskach krzyżowych zabezpieczyć bednarkę jakimś mazidłem. No i żeby sprawdzać prawidłowe działanie uziomu co kilka lat.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Bednarka z nierdzewki, abo z miedzi! Najlepiej w rurze plastikowej, żeby się z ziemią nie stykała...

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Bednarka z nierdzewki, abo z miedzi! Najlepiej w rurze plastikowej, żeby się z ziemią nie stykała...


Czemu z ziemią nie może się stykać? Myślałem że o to właśnie chodzi.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Czemu z ziemią nie może się stykać? Myślałem że o to właśnie chodzi.


Przemek lubi sarkazm. 

Ja się nie przejmuje... oczywiście pomiary co kilka lat bedę robił, dla własnego bezpieczeństwa.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pracowałem kiedyś przy usuwaniu starych słupów telefonicznych i jako bonus braliśmy uziemienia z takich słupów - wykonane z drutu miedzianego. Na nowszych liniach były to już druty stalowe powlekane miedzią i nie chcieli za nie dobrze płacić na skupach złomu.

Jeżeli to ma być wieczne, to trzeba zrobić z nierdzewki, albo z miedzi. Prawdopodobnie miedzi można użyć mniej ze względu na dobre przewodnictwo, ale być może ważniejsza jest tu powierzchnia styku z gruntem. 
Jeżeli to ma być normalne, to trzeba zrobić normalnie, czyli z ocynkowanego płaskownika. Podobno spawanie jest be, ale nie wiem dlaczego. Ktokolwiek, kto spawał kiedyś ocynk może wysnuć wniosek że z powodu trujących oparów wydzielających się podczas spawania, ale być może powodem jest utlenianie się znacznej powierzchni metalu i w związku z tym ryzyko korozji. Zwykle stosuje się złącza skręcane z wkładką z miękkiego ołowiu, który dopasowuje się do obu płaskowników zapewniając dobre przewodzenie.

Z tą rurą to faktycznie trochę mnie poniosło :roll eyes:  To dlatego, że wydaje mi się, że niektórzy z nas chcą przedobrzyć. Budujemy domy jak nasi ojcowie i dziadowie. Nie przesadzajmy z długowiecznością, bo to nie są konstrukcje na wieki. Jak taki dom wytrzyma 50 lat, to konieczny będzie kapitalny remont  i modernizacja, jeśli nie rozbiórka i budowa nowego. Po co więc stosować rozwiązania na dłużej?

----------


## grend

Spawanie jest be - bo amator tego dobrze nie zrobi i dlatego złącze krzyżowe folia i ćwierć kilo tawotu

----------


## aiki

Jak nie chcecie aby bednarka zgniła to ją betonem zalejcie.
O ile dobrze pamiętam to do uziemiania słupów elektrycznych używane były zbrojone płyty betonowe.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A jak panie beton popęka, to co? Rozwiązanie to kupić arkusz 2x1m stali nierdzewnej 2mm, znaleźć lokalną firmę wycinającą laserem i zlecić zrobienie na tym arkuszu nacięć co 3cm na prawie całą długość bez 3-4cm, na przemian z jednej i drugiej strony. W ten sposób za 450zł plus cięcie (jakieś 100zł) otrzymujemy harmonijkę rozwijalną do 66mb nierdzewnej bednarki, której nie ruszy praktycznie nic. Prawdopodobnie taniej niż zalanie betonem, a i roboty mniej i pewność większa.

----------


## aiki

Bednarka i będzie dobrze.

----------


## BooM80

> Z tą rurą to faktycznie trochę mnie poniosło To dlatego, że wydaje mi się, że niektórzy z nas chcą przedobrzyć. Budujemy domy jak nasi ojcowie i dziadowie. Nie przesadzajmy z długowiecznością, bo to nie są konstrukcje na wieki. Jak taki dom wytrzyma 50 lat, to konieczny będzie kapitalny remont  i modernizacja, jeśli nie rozbiórka i budowa nowego. Po co więc stosować rozwiązania na dłużej?


Mam nadzieję, że nikt nie wziął na poważnie rady, żeby puścić całą bednarkę w plastikowej rurze  :smile:  Żeby nie było wątpliwości, mi chodziło o puszczenie w rurze tylko krótkiego odcinka w przepuście pod płytą. Faktycznie może czasami człowiek próbuje przedobrzyć, ale tak to jest jak często w budowę domu inwestuje się oszczędności życia, albo buduje się z kredytu na 30 lat. Dzięki za wszystkie porady.

----------


## robbaz78

Widzę Seba, że wciąż progres na budowie  :wink:  i dobrze! Ja powoli kończę inst. elektr. i od przyszłego tygodnia chcę się zabrać za ogrodzenie.... i tu pytanie: czy ktoś z Was wie jak wykonać szalunek muru ogrodzeniowego/słupów oraz z czym wymieszać zaprawę, by w końcowym efekcie murek miał strukturę betonu architektonicznego??? Szalunki z płyt OSB zostawiają ślady trocin (niepożądane), pęcherze powietrza może usunę poprzez wibrowanie itd. ale nie wiem jak uzyskać do tego jeszcze ten jasny odcień betonu no i czym na koniec zabezpieczyć.... mała pomoc by się przydała  :wink:  wujek google podpowiada jak robić fundamenty, a to nie o to tu chodzi  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Jezeli chodzi o gladkie szalunki to zrob z plyt durelis, sa gladkie. Ja robilem z nich szalunki wiencow i podciagow, akurat udalo mi sie je kupic taniej niz osb. Wibrowanie powinno dac gladkosc. Ale odnosnie koloru betonu to nie pomoge, u mnie po prostu jest betonowy  :wink:

----------


## grend

beton CEM I 52,5 jest biały - podobne niezły efekt ale osobiscie tego nie widziałem.

----------


## sebcioc55

52,5.... wygląda na drogi  :wink:

----------


## grend

> 52,5.... wygląda na drogi


to też  :smile:  ... ale niektórzy kupuja płytki za 200 pln za metr i tez sa drogie. 
Chociaz tak naprawde ile wiecej zapłacisz w stosunku do zwykłego betonu 300pln ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> to też  ... ale niektórzy kupuja płytki za 200 pln za metr i tez sa drogie. 
> Chociaz tak naprawde ile wiecej zapłacisz w stosunku do zwykłego betonu 300pln ?


Nie wiem jakie *robbaz78* bedzie miał ogrodzenie, ale np jedna paleta cementu 32.5, 56 worków kosztuje 530 zł, no a tego dla bogaczy to już ok 1500 zł! (znalazłem tylko w cenie ok 30zł/worek) więc różnica całkiem spora.

----------


## grend

> Nie wiem jakie *robbaz78* bedzie miał ogrodzenie, ale np jedna paleta cementu 32.5, 56 worków kosztuje 530 zł, no a tego dla bogaczy to już ok 1500 zł! (znalazłem tylko w cenie ok 30zł/worek) więc różnica całkiem spora.


Tutaj masz 32,5 i 52,5 więc tak naprawdę 2,5 do 1 -  a po drugie chcesz mieć inaczej niz standardowo to musisz dopłacić, kwestia wyboru gdzie dołozyc a gdzie uciąć

----------


## robbaz78

Właśnie tych płyt szukałem!!! Według opinii ma jeszcze lepsze właściwości od OSB + niższa cena, jedyną wadą jest chyba grubość, bo na ten moment znalazłem tylko 12 i 18mm. Fajna sprawa, że u mnie w Castoramie to mają  :big grin:  Sprawdziłem także ten biały cement i faktycznie cenę ma zabójczą  :wink:  ale generalnie nie potrzebuję dużo. Połowa palety może wystarczy. Także w kwestii betonu mam trochę czasu, bo najpierw szalunki zmontuję  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Ponieważ działówki są już na finiszu, czas na instalację elektryczną. Ponieważ wdrażam do domu inteligencję będę miał sporo kabli. Serce systemu będzie w pomieszczeniu technicznym w prawej części domu więc wszystkie przewody tam się będą spotykać. Wymyśliłem sobie że wszystkie przewody puszczę korytkach. Jedno główne na 230V z odgałęzieniami i do tego drugie na kable niskonapięciowe i teletechniczne. O takie cuś:



Wiem wiem że może to się wydawać bez sensu, ale przy sporej ilości kabli i dużej odległości do szafy to będzie bardzo wygodne i profesjonalne  :wink: 
Pojawia się pytanie: gdzie zamontować te korytka? Teoretycznie powinny być podwieszone jak na zdjęciu. Okey, ale u mnie będą od góry opatulone wełną, a nawet dookoła bo będę sypał granulat wełny. Tak opatulone nie będą wentylowane i teoretycznie nie będzie im tam zbyt przyjemnie, będą jak w saunie. Oczywiście to będą przewody 2,5 i 1,5 więc nie powinny się grzać, co innego jak idą w tynku albo podłodze tam ciepło jest odbierane, ale w wełnie - sam nie wiem. Pomiędzy ścianami działowymi a dolnym pasem wiązarów mam 32cm wolnego miejsca, o tak to wygląda:



Druga możliwość to puścić korytka po dolnym pasie wiązarów tak by było najprościej. Ale to mi obniży wysokość na górze o 5cm i będę to musiał i tak przykryć podłogą - płytą OSB co też nie jest zbyt dobrym zabiegiem przeciwpożarowym. W sumie mógłbym porozkładać na górze łaty i na nie dopiero OSB, tak to wygląda:



super łatwo by mi się te kable rozkładało tam na górze. Ale czy taka płyta OSB nad korytkiem z kablami to problem?

----------


## aiki

A gdybyś dał w korytkach plastikowych zamykanych listwą?
Może nie znajdziesz aż takich rozmiarów ale za to możesz dać dwa.

----------


## sebcioc55

Plastik do mnie nie przemawia i wcale nie wyjdzie taniej, na szerokości 90cm (odstęp pomiędzy wiązarami) wątpie aby utrzymało mi tyle kabli bez wyginania się. Teraz po dłuższym przemyśleniu chyba dam je na górze pomiędzy łatami które będą tworzyć podkonstrukcję pod OSB. Łata ma 6 cm, korytko ma 4,2 więc będzie miejsce na ruch powietrza. Dam jeszcze kilka czujników temp na kable dla świętego spokoju.

----------


## aiki

A to Ty elektrownię robisz.
A Ja Ci tu z plastikiem wyjeżdżam  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zatkało mnie! Walczę teraz z kablami i idzie tego trochę, ale na takie korytka bym się nie zdecydował. Nie przesadź inteligentnością, bo cię kiedyś po pijaku dom do domu nie wpuści  :rotfl:

----------


## sebcioc55

Właśnie po to będzie inteligenty żeby w takich okolicznościach doprowadzić mnie do łóżka a nie pozwolić zasnąć na podłodze w korytarzu  :cool: 
Ilość kabli będzie spora, coś jak tutaj, a może i więcej, jeszcze na 100% nie wiem iloma punktami chcę rządzić. Samo oświetlenie to będzie masakra.



Odpowiadając na moje wcześniejsze pytania zrobię korytka na pasie dolnym wiązarów, nad wełną. Dwie główne magistrale, jedna na 230V druga na niskie napięcie i teletechnikę. Rozgałęzienia do pokoi zrobię z mniejszych korytek albo po prostu peszlami. Wszystko będę robił nad wiązarami, a potem pionowo w dół. Dzisiaj padło też kilka ustaleń odnośnie PC z forumowych jbloch'em. Będziemy działać latem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ładne. U mnie jest jakieś 60% tego. Jakoś to ogarnę.

Swoją drogą przy takich instalacjach bardziej opłacać powinny się 3 obwody prądowe (z każdej fazy), puszki górne i przekaźniki sterowane magistralą współdzieloną z kablami elektrycznymi. Wtedy dzielimy chatę na 3 części, podłączamy wyłączniki, gniazdka i lampy jak leci, podpinami czterema kablami do sterownika i robimy tanią i funkcjonalną instalację.

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzisiaj dostałem pierwszy rachunek za prąd. Wiedziałem że będzie drogo, ale aż takiego zdzierstwa się nie spodziewałem.. zużyłem przez 2 miesiące 27 kWh a do zapłaty mam 215 zł...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Trza było agregat kupić. Za luksusy trzeba płacić  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

*28.03.2015 Ściany działowe*

Witam. W końcu zmęczyłem śćiany działowe. Zajęło mi to ...... długo, w czasie to było około 3 miesiące, z czego 2 miesiące zimy. Było zimno i nie chciało się robić. Myślę że jakby temperatury były normalne i wziąłbym 2-3 tygodnie urlopu to bym je zrobił w jednym ciągu. A tak się babrałem popołudniami, a czasami miałem przerwy itp.
W sumie ścian działowych jest ok 120 m^2, co daje 1920 bloczków, razem 19,2 t. Muruje się z nich dużo wolniej niż z BK. Taka ścianka jest moim zdaniem dużo solidniejsza, nie trzeba żadnych wieńców, stoi jak skała. Kolejna sprawa to akumulacja, co wewnątrz budynku jest wskazane. Ściany zewnętrzne z masywnego materiału to dla mnie nie to. Koniec paplania, zaczęło się tak:





Pierwsza warstwa na gotowej zaprawie z worka M7,5. Pierwszą warstwę robiłem bez otworów drzwiowych żeby się łatwo murowało.





Później już szło lepiej, to jak układanie klocków Lego. Wiązałem je do ścian wewnętrznych wieszakami do rusztu z płyt GK.







Wszystko cięte na wymiar. Naprodukowało się trochę tego gruzu, a to nie wszystko.







Nadproża prefabrykowane z BK, drogie ale równe i banalne w montażu. Drugi raz też pewnie bym ich użył.





W jednym miejscu przesunąłem ścianę i rura od wody i przepust prądowy wyszły mi centralnie w osi ściany. Poradziłem sobie z tym robiąc "mini nadproże". Dam kolanko do wody i wypuszcze na zewnatrz, od pokoi dam plyte GK, a pusta przestrzen wypelnie piana.





A tak się prezentują wymurowane.









Jest jeszcze pare miejsc gdzie muszę podejść z flexem i coś dociąć, szczególnie drzwi do łazienki. Teraz przerwa na odpoczynek i przemyślenia i zaczynam instalacje. Na pierwszy ogień elektryczna.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

_Teraz w końcu coś innego czeka na ciebie kolego, 
no bo tyle murowania nudne jest do wyrzygania.
Źródłem prawdziwej podniety kable, tynki, miksokrety,
a na koniec zrobić party i dom opić nie na żarty.
Ale tylko jeden raz! Potem garaż stawiać czas._

----------


## sebcioc55

> _Teraz w końcu coś innego czeka na ciebie kolego, 
> no bo tyle murowania nudne jest do wyrzygania.
> Źródłem prawdziwej podniety kable, tynki, miksokrety,
> a na koniec zrobić party i dom opić nie na żarty.
> Ale tylko jeden raz! Potem garaż stawiać czas._


Święte słowa ;] ale opijać zaczynam już dzisiaj  :wiggle:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja zrobiłem dziś ostatnie gniazdko, więc Twoje zdrowie!

----------


## sebcioc55

Widzę że wśród samorobów nastała cisza, albo każdy poczuł wiosnę i się opie***la, albo jest tyle roboty że nie ma czasu na pisanie  :wink: 
Ja się trochę obijałem, ale też i kłopoty w sferze prywatnej zniechęcały mnie do budowania. Ale jak to zawsze bywa, w końcu trzeba przestać się obijać i wziąć do roboty.
Są już podstawowe "sprzęty" do zabawy w małego elektryka. Najpierw kable, to dopiero połowa (bez teletechnicznych), mam nadzieje że się potem w tym wszystkim połapie.


Przewody standardowo i spełniające wymagania: gniazda 3x2,5, oświetlenie 3x1,5, rolety 4x1,5, kuchenka indukcyjna 5x2,5, wszelnie niskonapieciowe sterowanie na 8x0,5 (wzialem alarmowy bo cienki i tanszy od skretki). Obwody którymi chce sterować idą do rozdzielni. Ponieważ stropu jako takiego nie ma, to będą układane w tym:



producent TK REM. Dobrze, szybko i tanio  :wink: 

Na razie przygotowuje się do instalacji. Ważne żeby wszystko dobrze zaplanować, potem już samo układanie powinno pójść sprawnie. 

Ponieważ etap ścian definitywnie zakończyłem (oprócz jednej ścianki do garderoby z GK - ale to traktuje jako wykończenie), przedstawię koszty ich postawienia:

7924	bloczki solbet 24 cm 1016 szt.
30	worek cementu + łączniki do ścian działowych
333.5	zaprawa solbet 25kg x 23 worki
30	folia pod bloczki 25cm/50mb
42	4 worki cementu na pierwsza warstwe BK
1000.01	nadproża L + nadproża YF na działówki
30	cement na ściany
3700	silka na działówki
600	zbrojenie wienca 4x12m fi12, 11x12m fi10, 38x12m fi6
1223	płyty durelis 18mm 2,5x1,25 - 24 szt.x 60 zł - w tym korekta -240zł
25	rura arot fi50 5m
192	szpilki fi8 32m fi12 17m + nakretki i podkladki
42	4x25kg cement na stope fundamentowa pod slup
256.59	stemple 20 szt po 11 zł + drut wiązałkowy 36zł
88	szpilki 25x2m fi6
122	szpilki 20x2m fi6, nakretki i wkrety
20	peszel do szpilek 50m
68	peszel + podkladki i nakretki
35	podkladki 2kg + nakretki
118	wypozyczenie wibrator do betonu 2x59 zł.
1550	beton B25 6m^3 + pompa
1000	za pomocników do murowania szczytów
589.31	na szczyt - 60 bloczkow i 4 worki kleju
55.45	kielnia do kleju 11,5cm, folia pod działówki, rura 0,5m fi110 kanalizacyjna
105.41	5x 25kg atlas silmur (17,10zł), plastyfikator den braven F do -8 19,91zł
59	7x25kg gotowa zaprawa
15	wkręty + kołki do kotwienia ścian
100	5 worków kleju do silikatow
637.5	silka na działówki 2 palety 256 szt.
32	zaprawa do murowania do nadprozy.
28	kolanko pe32 + piana

Suma: 20050.77 brutto

W niektórych momentach przepłaciłem, a w niektórych oszczędziłem. Uważam jednak ten etap za udany i zrobiony w dobrej cenie. To w końcu 270 m2 ściań!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ty widzę serio z tymi korytkami. Ale jak tyle kabli robisz (po co?), to może i ma sens.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ty widzę serio z tymi korytkami. Ale jak tyle kabli robisz (po co?), to może i ma sens.


korytka są dla wygody układania, porządku i fajnie wyglądają, od zawsze chciałem takie mieć w domu  :roll eyes: 
A tak na poważnie to jak poprowadzisz wiązkę kilkunastu/kilkudziesięciu kabli po ścianie? Ja tego nie widzę, nie mam miejsca na to. A rozdzielnie będę miał we wschodniej części domu. W podłodze nie widzi mi się układanie kabli w peszlach. Jak już sobie wszystko przygotuje to ułożenie kabli powinno mi pójść migiem, potem przypięcie wiszących odcinków do ścian/ew. poprowadzenie do gniazd, zapuszkowanie i można tynkować. 
Kabli dużo bo chce wieloma rzeczami sterować, nie lubię przekaźników w ścianach (ich pstrykania), a po za tym gdy odwidzi mi się mój system i wygram w totka to bez problemu założę sobie coś innego, firmowego. I jak przekaźnik padnie to jego wymiana i koszt to 2 min i pare gr. - taki podtynkowy jest droższy.

----------


## sebcioc55

Coś zamarł mój dziennik, ostatnio mam dużo pracy i czasami uda mi się znaleźć godzine albo dwie żeby pojechać na budowę. Ostatnio w końcu zainstalowałem alarm. Pomagał mi nieoceniony kolega Piter, al'a Sawik. Ma obcykane systemy alarmowe z centralami satela. Gdyby nie on to sam ten alarm ogarniałbym kilka dni, a tak to w kilka godzin to zrobiliśmy. Tutaj ja wieszam syrene/sygnalizator:



Więcej nie pokażę ze względów bezpieczeństwa. Jedyne co mogę powiedzieć na temat central satela to że są mega ogarnięte. Na prawdę są warte swojej ceny, a do tego będę używał swojej do niecnych celów  :wink: 
Gdy latałem pod dachem i rozkładałem kable znalazłem takie coś:



Sprytne miejsce na gniazdo, niestety musiałem je ewakuować i uciąć niepotrzebną membranę. Następnego dnia było już następne w jednym z korytek kablowych. Obecnie w wolnych chwilach planuję kable, samemu jest mi ciężko o wszystkim decydować, nie wiem jeszcze co gdzie będzie... jakoś sobie muszę poradzić. Niedługo mam kilka dni urlopu więc liczę że kable ułożę.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bob_budownik

Sebcio jak zamierzasz zachować ciągłość izolacji na ścianie szczytowej bo widać na fotce, że nie wiele miejsca jest miedzy szczytową a poszyciem dachu. Tu na forum wyczytałem, że jeśli na ścianach zew masz izolacji np 20cm to tą izolacją trzeba "objechać" szczytowe też od góry aby zachować jej ciągłość.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebcio jak zamierzasz zachować ciągłość izolacji na ścianie szczytowej bo widać na fotce, że nie wiele miejsca jest miedzy szczytową a poszyciem dachu. Tu na forum wyczytałem, że jeśli na ścianach zew masz izolacji np 20cm to tą izolacją trzeba "objechać" szczytowe też od góry aby zachować jej ciągłość.


Wsadzę tam styropian, chyba 17 cm tam wejdzie, kupię kilka paczek zwykłego styro specjalnie na to. Ogólnie ze szczytami jest dużo rzeźby, najpierw je trzeba wymórować, potem ocieplać, jak poddasze nieużytkowe to od środka też trzeba ocieplić. Kupę czasu i kasy. Ale co zrobić, mi dachy kopertowe w ogóle nie leżą.
Ten styro mogłem dać przed położeniem membrany, było by łatwiej.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam czytających. W wolnej chwili nadal bawię się kabelkami, chociaż tak naprawdę więcej się zastanawiam niż tych kabli kładę. Niby wszystko zaplanowałem ale tu cos inaczej tam coś, no i przede wszystkim pierwszy raz coś takiego robię  :wink:  metodą prób i błędów w końcu w miare opanowałem sytuację. Jak będę ku końcowi to wrzucę więcej zdjęć, może komuś to zaoszczędzi czasu. Postanowiłem, że całe oświetlenie puszczę z góry, oprócz kilku lampek nocnych, które będą podłączane do osobnych gniazd/kabli w ścianie. Niżej fragment instalacji w kuchni, tam też będzie jedyny przekaźnik podtynkowy (w ramach testów  :smile: ) - będzie zarządzał zmywarką, która i tak będzie prawdopodobnie z programowanym włączaniem, no ale to nie jest pewne.



Kable staram się układać równo, w tym pomaga mi czerwony kolega (widoczny na zdjęciu). Puszek jeszcze nie obrabiam bo nie wiem czym, ale chyba gipsem się to robi, a po za tym chciałem ustalić z ekipą tynkarzy o ile mam je wysunąć, ale ich szefo nie ma czasu do mnie zajechać ;/

cdn.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Fajny taki kolega. Też chciałem takiego nabyć, ale mi 4 stów było żal. Teraz mam trochę krzywo, ale to nic nie szkodzi - przyjdzie styropian i tynk i zakryją.

Jak chcesz na gipsie puszki lepić, to życzę sporo samozaparcia, bo strasznie szybko wysycha. Lepiej na tynku gipsowym - spokojnie i dokładnie, a przy tym nie robisz już takim półsuchym, co to nie wiadomo czy będzie trzymał. Wysunięcie puszek mi tynkarze radzili zrobić na 5mm, ale mam tynki gipsowe. Najlepiej weź jakiś numer z OLX i zadzwoń jak to się robi, albo zwyczajnie spytaj przez telefon swojego majstra.

Ogólnie podoba mi się taka ładna robota jak wszystko jest równo. Ja nie mam zdolności manualnych ani czasu na takie dłubanie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. Korzystając z chwili wolnego coś naskrobie. Mam już prawie całą instalację 230V pociągniętą, jeszcze tylko obwody w łazienkach i oświetlenie, oswietlenie to mniej roboty bo nie mocowane do ścian, ale za to więcej ciągnięcia kabli. Tak to wyglądało kilka dni temu od góry:



Jeszcze trochę tego przybędzie, na koniec to wszystko poukładam żeby to miało ręce i nogi. Niżej prawie całkowicie okablowana kuchnia:



A tutaj taki ja, wierce otwory pod puszki, wykręcającym ręce młotem.



Kiedyś toczyła się dyskusja czy robić wieniec nad działówkami aby je usztywnić. Moje działówki z silki 12cm są mega stabilne, m2 takiej ściany waży 160kg! nie ma opcji żeby coś się z nimi działo. Jest jeden minus ścian z takich bloczków, ponieważ są drążone to powierzchnia którą sie je skleja nie jest duża, więc te bloczki na samej górze można młotkiem naruszyć (jedną sztuke już to spotkało), będąc zapobiegawczym przymocowałem ściany do wieńca, teraz tego nic nie ruszy.



Na koniec takie ładne zdjęcie  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Siemanko! Niezłe wdzianko. Kolega widzę nie boi się ciężkich sprzętów i zostaje pełnogębowym bohaterem w swoim domu. NAJS! 

Te korytka to widzę był całkiem niezły pomysł był. Będziesz miał radości teraz po pachy, bo chyba rajcują Cię te sprawy.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Chyba w wątku o tynkach coś tam ktoś pisał że jak nie bruzduje się tylko kable po murze biegną i będą chowane typowo w tynku to w miejscu kabli po latach może być przebicie odcienia i będzie na ścianie widać którędy kable idzie bo w miejscu kabla jest mniej tynku. Co innego jak się bruzduje bo tynku jest więcej. Ale nie pamiętam czy to była tego wina czy za tym stało coś więcej. A Ty pewnie będziesz miał tynku cienko bo ściany równe.

----------


## Beskidziak

[QUOTE=kamilb1987b;6853436]Chyba w wątku o tynkach coś tam ktoś pisał że jak nie bruzduje się tylko kable po murze biegną i będą chowane typowo w tynku to w miejscu kabli po latach może być przebicie odcienia i będzie na ścianie widać którędy kable idzie bo w miejscu kabla jest mniej tynku.[/QUOTE

Witam, obserwuje po cichu i tylko tak się wtrące

Mnie tak wyszły w starym domu, jasny cień na ciemnej farbie. Pole elektromagnetyczne ściąga kurz czy cóś.....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Czyli wiadomo gdzie można wiercić, żeby w kabel nie trafić. Czasem przemalować też nie zawadzi. Ja też tak będę miał.

----------


## aiki

Sprawa ma związek z cienkim tynkiem. Chyba jak jest 1 cm na kablu to jest ok jak mniej to widać i żadne malowanie nie pomoże na dłużej.

----------


## kamilb1987b

jednym słowem, jakiś problem z tym jest a wystarczyłoby trochę pobruzdować i sprawa załatwiona.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Chyba w wątku o tynkach coś tam ktoś pisał że jak nie bruzduje się tylko kable po murze biegną i będą chowane typowo w tynku to w miejscu kabli po latach może być przebicie odcienia i będzie na ścianie widać którędy kable idzie bo w miejscu kabla jest mniej tynku. Co innego jak się bruzduje bo tynku jest więcej. Ale nie pamiętam czy to była tego wina czy za tym stało coś więcej. A Ty pewnie będziesz miał tynku cienko bo ściany równe.


To chyba przy naprawde cienkiej warstwie tynku. Przewody 3x2,5 mają chyba 7mm wysokości z tego co pamiętam. Jutro sprawdze suwmiarką (szarpnąłem się na elektroniczną z lidla ;P), a u mnie tynk będzie miał 1,5cm i to cementowo wapienny. Poniżej foto narożnika w domu u moich rodziców:



Widzicie te przebarwienia podłużne na białym i żółtym? To prawdopodobnie wieniec. Dom budowany 10 lat temu, tynk gipsowy, ściany to z tego co pamiętam 48cm BK 400. Natomiast przebarwienia pionowe (te ciemniejsze) to dym itp zaciągane z kominka/pieca - czyli źle wykonane połączenie ścian i sufitowych płyt GK ale oni są miłośnikami oddychających ścian i dziurawych sufitów. W całym domu kable w tynku, nie zauważyłem żeby gdzieś prześwitywały. Tak czy siak w tym roku wszystko będzie malowane na nowo.

Ogólnie nie boje się prześwitywania przewodów, to albo wina tynku albo po prostu słabej jakości farba.

----------


## sebcioc55

Z rzeczy na mojej budowie to wierciłem otwory pod puszki w każdej możliwej ścianie, wszędzie było tak samo, oprócz jednej. Pokazywałem kiedyś jak mi ściana zamaka przez ulewne zacinające kilkudniowe deszcze. Po wywierceniu w niej otworu okazało się że dno otworu jest wilgotne, czyli jeszcze nie wyschły. To mnie uświadomiło że musze dać im czas na wyschnięcie przez lato a we wrześniu trzeba będzie robić elewację, nie ma lekko. Tutaj zdjęcie, nie wiem czy dojrzycie to co ja widzę:



Jeszcze trochę szczegółów dotyczących okablowania, położyłem już sieć, kable to dobry, markowy i nie drogi Madex Kat. 5E, 1Gbit będzie chulać. 



Telewizja też już jest, koncentryk z grubą żyłą abym miał ładny obraz  :smile: 



Do końca tygodnia powinienem skończyć całe okablowanie oraz mieć umówiony termin tynkowania. Zapowiada się początek czerwca, myślę że do tego czasu zrobię też instalację wodną i podejścia kanalizacyjne. Ale jeszcze tego nie rozkminiałem, więc może mi nie wyjść.

----------


## sebcioc55

Sprawdzilem dzisiaj "wysokosc" przewodow. Te ktore ja zastosowalem, 3x1,5 maja 5mm a 3x2,5 6mm. Najgrubszy jest koncentryk bo ma 7mm. 
Mam juz liste pytan do szefa ekipy tynkujacej, jak mi odpowie to sie podziele, moze komus sie przyda.

Pozdrawiam czytajacych.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
elektryka już prawie skończona, zostało mi tylko oświetlenie zewnętrzne i doprowadzić przewody do kontaktronów w drzwiach wewnętrznych. Jak skończę to wrzucę jakieś foty.
Dzisiaj moją budowę w końcu odwiedził szef ekipy tynkarzy. Wydaje się prawdomówny, więc się umówiliśmy na 25.05, a tu jeszcze nie ma okien  :ohmy: !! Widać że gościu zna się na swojej robocie, nie dziwiły go moje wymysły ani niczego się nie bał. Potrafił mi odpowiedzieć na każde pytanie - takich ludzi cenię.
Powiedział że kable dobrze ułożone, ściany też na pierwszy rzut oka ok. Lekki brzuch na ścianie wschodniej to też nie problem. Puszki mam wysunąć o 1 cm. Jutro jadę zobaczyć tynki które kończy ekipa które będzie robić u mnie. Muszę tylko wybrać tynk, tzn producenta i "model", chciałem kreisel 500 ale drogi, zobaczymy. Cena za robociznę to 14zł/m2 , a cena z materiałem to 24zł/m2. Zobacze jutro tynk w akcji od lokalnego producenta, podobno doby.
W ramach relaksu wykopałem sobie dołek kontrolny przed wykonaniem DZ od PC. Będę robił 3x150m z PE 40. Warunki gruntowe mam aż za dobre:



Jest woda na głębokości ok 1m, po wywierceniu dziury po 3 min już było lustro wody. Niby spoko, to istny raj dla DZ, ale jak tam zakopać rurę? Przy głębokości 1m już zaczyna się osuwać ziemia. Chciałbym zakopać rury na ok -1,4m , trudno poczekam jeszcze z miesiąc albo dwa, aż będzie sucho.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
tynki już za 2 tygodnie, a ja do tego czasu muszę jeszcze wykonać podejścia kanalizacyjne i wodne. Wiem że instalację ciepłej i zimnej wody chcę wykonać na rurach PP i je zgrzewać. Nie wiem tylko czy instalację zrobić na trójnikach jak w projekcie poniżej, czy może na rozdzielaczu? Jest ktoś z was w stanie mi doradzić? Czytałem też gdzieś na forum żeby właśnie wszystkie podejścia, czyli końcowe odcinki rur przed punktem poboru zrobić z rur fi25 - mam tak zrobić? Instalacje na rozdzielaczu zrobiłbym na fi25, tylko fi32 na wejściu do rozdzielacza. Natomiast instalację na trójnikach na jakich średnicach robić? W projekcie są fi16 i fi20. Cyrkulację cwu też będę robił. Całość instalacji ułożę w warstwie izolacji podłogi. Najpierw ułożę styro 8cm, zrobię tam bruzdy na rurki , zapianuję tam gdzie będzie trzeba i przykryję następną warstwą 8cm.



EDIT: żeby powiększyć, prawy klik na skan zdjęcia i otwórz w nowej karcie ;]

wszelkie podpowiedzi mile widzane, bo to etap w którym jestem najbardziej zielony  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Też chętnie posłucham podpowiedzi, bo jak u mnie skończą tynki to zabieram się za wodę i kanalizę. Cyrkulacja kosztuje duuużo kilowatogodzin, więc jeśli ją robić, to warto zrobić jakoś inteligentnie. Tylko jak?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Też chętnie posłucham podpowiedzi, bo jak u mnie skończą tynki to zabieram się za wodę i kanalizę. Cyrkulacja kosztuje duuużo kilowatogodzin, więc jeśli ją robić, to warto zrobić jakoś inteligentnie. Tylko jak?


Po pierwsze, dobra pompa - czyli taka która ma płynną regulację prędkości (przykładowo taka lub taka_droższa. Po drugie sterowanie. Jest tyle możliwości ile pomysłów. Najpierw trzeba policzyć ile czasu już wybranej pompie zajmie przepchnięcie ciepłej wody ze zbiornika do punktu poboru, potem znajac ten czas trzeba zrobic tak zeby ona sie zalaczyla odpowiednio wcześniej by ciepła woda zdążyła się pojawić w kranie. Moim marzeniem jest pompa którą mógłbym sterować płynnie z mojego systemu, ale jeszcze takiej nie znalazłem. Więc zostaje mieć taką pompkę ustawioną na maxa i sterować tylko wł/wył z odpowiednimi czasami.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Myślałem zrobić jakiś czujnik ciśnienia i na przykład na pół sekundy odkręcić kran, potem zamknąć i wtedy uruchamiała by się pompa na dajmy na to pół minuty. Potem odkręcasz kran i masz ciepłą wodę, ale to mało wygodne bo trzeba czekać. Inne wyjście do uruchamianie cyrkulacji po wejściu do WC, łazienki, czy kuchni, ale to już potencjalne straty. Myślę jednak, że to sensowny kompromis koszty/wygoda. Tym bardziej, że będę miał czujkę PIR w każdym pomieszczeniu i dodać to do sterowania to chyba nie problem.

----------


## tomekgawronn

Załączanie pompy proponuję zrobić razem ze światłem w każdym pomieszczeniu gdzie ma być ciepła woda, a wyłącznie zwykłą kapilarą na końcu obiegu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale jak będę chciał ciepłą wodę mieć w dzień to nie zadziała. I nie rozumiem tej kapilary.

----------


## sebcioc55

czytam ten internet i czytam, i tu znalazłem ciekawy artykuł, może jednak nie warto robić cyrkulacji cwu?
Autor nie policzył tu dodatkowych strat ciepła i dodatkowych kWh na utrzymanie stałej temp. w zbiorniku cwu. Nie mam pojęcia ile to może być?
Wiem za to, że bez cyrkulacji w kuchni będę musiał spuścic 2l wody zanim będzie ciepła, w łazienkach ok 1l. Obecnie czekanie na ciepłą wodę w łazience przy umywalce doprowadza mnie do szału (rzadko myję zęby ciepłą wodą :mad: ), sprawdziłem organoleptycznie i spuszczenie 1l wody trwało ok. 10 sek. Dla mnie to za dużo a u siebie w kuchni będę miał jeszcze dłużej, a często myję ręce w kuchni. Więc już wiem że cyrkulacja cwu musi być. Swoje będzie kosztować, ale gdybym nie chciał wygody to zbudowałbym szałas i tam zamieszkał.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie chodzi o koszty instalacji, lecz użytkowania, a te mogą być bardzo wysokie. U mnie będzie można monitorować ruch w całym domu i kiedy ktoś będzie przechodził korytarzem obok łazienki już będzie można odpalić "pierwszy stopień cyrkulacji". Po wejściu do łazienki odpali się automatycznie poziom drugi i odkręcając kran będę miał ciepłą wodę. Podobnie w kuchni i WC. 

Jednorazowa wymiana wody 20stC na 40stC w rurze fi 20 o długości 15m to 0,1kWh, więc odpalanie tego z automatu co ~20minut (czas na ostygnięcie), to 4 zł dziennie. To tylko takie pobieżne szacunki, ale trzeba z tym uważać.

----------


## sebcioc55

Faktycznie, też to sobie policzyłem i wychodzi ok 4zł przy kWh za 65gr. Ale czy ta woda tak od razu ostygnie do 20*C... to też tak nie bardzo. Taka strata to chyba tylko przez noc by sie wytworzyła, w dzień będzie mniej. A jeżeli chodzi o sterowanie I i II stopniem to jak chciałbyś to zrobić? Ogarnałeś taką pompę? Bo ja szukałem i lipa, zostaje siakiś przekaźnik.

Kurde, jak to będą takie straty to może powinienem ułożyć te rurki z wodą wyżej, bliżej rurek od OP?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Muszę policzyć ile zajmie przepchanie ciepłej wody przez rurki. 
Od bojlera do kuchni (najbardziej odległy pobór wody) będzie po rurach jakieś 10 metrów. Jeśli to będzie rura fi 20, to w środku mam 3,14 litra w jedną stronę. Przy poborze w kuchni 6L/minutę musiałbym czekać 30 sekund, więc trochę niewygodnie.

Chcę zrobić poziom I przy przejściu korytarzem obok łazienki, czyli rano zanim wejdę myć zęby już będę miał ciepłą wodę w łazience, która jest blisko bojlera. Czujnik ruchu uruchomi pompę dajmy na to na 10 sekund.
W kibelku nie ma problemu raczej, bo ciepłą wodę pobiera się tam zwykle po, więc też zdąży przylecieć.
Wchodząc do kuchni odpalać się może drugi poziom, czyli pompa na 30 sekund, ale nie częściej niż co 20 minut (do ustalenia doświadczalnie za pomocą ręki ochotnika). 

Co się tyczy pompy, to mam Grundfosa z 1994 roku z modernizacji CO w starym domu. Jest sprawna, kiedyś działała 150 dni w roku na okrągło i nie generowała strasznych rachunków, a w użyciu jako cyrkulacyjna zeżre prądu za 0,0nic. Uważam, że te pompy nie muszą być z górnej półki. Do tego przekaźnik, albo nawet jakiś tranzystor i po sprawie, bo moc pompy jest niewielka.

No i na koniec izolacja rurek. Ja daję w środku warstwy styropianu podłogowego, więc będzie po 15cm z obydwu stron. Powinno stygnąć powoli.

----------


## tomekgawronn

Przemek masz rację, lepiej załączać pompę czujnikiem ruchu. A kapilara po to by wyłączyła pompę gdy temperatura w obiegu osiągnie zadaną temperaturę. Bo gdyby włączała się na ruch nawet wtedy gdy jest ciepła woda w obiegu to dopiero by Cię koszty zjadły. A tak uruchomi się dopiero gdy woda w obiegu wystygnie. Zresztą to nie musi być kapilara, może to być jakiś tani czujnik temperatury.
Moim zdaniem gdyby wszystkie rozwiązania robione dla wygody przeliczać na złotówki to z większości tych wygód trzeba by zrezygnować aby było taniej  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

No właśnie, gdyby to była stalowa albo miedziana rurka to można by przyłożyć wprost do niej termometr. Ale jak mierzyć temperaturę wody w plastikowej rurce która słabo przewodzi ciepło. Tomek wrzucić coś więcej o tych kapilarach?

----------


## tomekgawronn

Z moich obliczeń wynika że koszt pracy pompy zakładając 65gr za kWh wyniesie 4,68gr na MIESIĄC i to przy pracy ciągłej.
Pompa cwu bierze od 4 do 10W. Więc aby 10watowa pompa zużyła 1kWh  musi pracować 100 godzin.
Średnio miesiąc ma 30 dni = 720 godzinom. Zatem pompa zużyje 7,2kW miesięcznie
7,2x0.65=4,68  :big grin: 
Policzcie sobie jeszcze raz  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pompa to nie problem. Nie rozumiem też po co mierzyć temperaturę wody, skoro wystarczy jednorazowo dokonać organoleptycznego badania i ustalić po jakim czasie woda zrobi się chłodna. Przecież warunki w domu są względnie jednakowe przez cały rok, a ta przechłodzona woda trafia z powrotem do bojlera. Jeśli więc wróci ciepła, to nie trzeba jej dogrzewać i tyle.  

Cały czas chodzi o straty ciepła w instalacji rozprowadzającej ciepłą wodę, więc żeby je ograniczyć woda nie może być tam ciepła na okrągło, tylko czasowo. Pytanie zatem kiedy ma być ciepła i jak to zrobić.

----------


## tomekgawronn

Właściwie powinienem się wyrazić termostat z kapilarą, sama kapilara jest jakby napędem termostatu, gdzie ciecz zwiększa swoją objętość pod wpływem temperatury w kapilarze i uruchamia styki termostatu. Ma to tę zaletę dla przypadku pompy cwu, że nie wymaga zasilania i styki ma bezpotencjałowe. Nie pamiętam jak się nazywało, ale są takie gniazda czy tuleje które wkręcasz w rurę i tam wkładasz kapilarę.

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzisiaj miałem spotkanie z firmą montującą mi okna. Termin montażu przesunięty na 5 czerwca!!! a miało być w nastepnym tygodniu. Gościu nie wiedział że termin oczekiwania na ten profil w tym akurat kolorze to 8 tygodni! Normalnie ręce opadają..... raz na cała budowę chce żeby ktoś coś zrobił za mnie i muszą zjebać, wysuwnice wiązarów też poprawiali ale i tak nie jest super. Nie będę więcej o tym pisał bo szkoda moich nerwów.... nic tylko robić wszystko samemu, to jest metoda!!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

He he he  :big lol:  Ja też pamiętam jak uspokajałem znajomą kiedy jej dom przez miesiąc tynkowali, a ostatnio ona do mnie żebym sobie ziółka zaparzył kiedy mówiłem o wodociągu i moich tynkach. Taki urok...

----------


## sebcioc55

W sumie Przemek masz rację, lepiej to obczaić i dać odpowiednie czasy. A może faktycznie jakby tą wodę pchać na okrągło pompką 4W za te 5 zł miesięcznie to tych strat nie było by tak dużo. Trzeba tylko dobrze zaizolować rury. Oczywiście na noc i dłuższą nieobecność można pompkę zatrzymać, chociaż to da pewnie oszczędność z 2zł/miesiąc. Tak samo mozna wylaczyc utrzymywanie stałej temp w zbiorniku z CWU. Tutaj pole do manewru jest duże. Bo po co grzać wodę w nocy i pędzić ją dodatkowo przez metry rur. Lepiej powiązać to z centralnym(lub decentralnym) budzikiem i podgrzewać tak żeby akurat na pierwsze mycie rąk po przebudzeniu była już ciepła. Wszystko kwestia wydajności źródła ciepła.

BTW: prawie zapomniałem, a przydałoby się zrobić instalacje cent. odkurzacza przed tynkami!! muszę się wgryźć w temat co i jak  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Co do strat, to załóżmy że masz 30mb rur cyrkulacyjnych, w których non stop trzymasz 55stC, a w domu masz 22stC. Delta T wychodzi 33K, powierzchnia przenikania dla tych rur to około 2m2, a współczynnik U dla rurki plastikowej owiniętej 5cm izolacji (czyli dosyć dużo!), to około 0,8 W/m2*K. Z tego wynika moc strat około 50W, co w ciągu roku daje 365x24x50=438 kWh. 
Jeśli jednak rurki puścisz w ścianie w tej symbolicznej czerwonej otulinie, to straty zwiększą się kilkukrotnie i rocznie będzie to kosztować 500-1000zł grzejąc wodę prądem. Warto?

U mnie już za późno na odkurzacz centralny. Nie chcieliśmy go z żoną bo nie dostrzegamy sensu jego posiadania. Dalej trzeba naciągać szczotkę, tyle że rura jest znacznie dłuższa niż normalna, a przy tym cięższa od kabla.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja w ścianach będę puszczał tylko podejścia i otule je pianą montażową. Reszta w podłogę. Sama rurka ma U=0,24 (dane stąd) więc będzie ok 3x mniej czyli 146kWh. U mnie przy pechowym COP 3 i II taryfie to koszt ok 14 zł. Skąd wziąłeś te 0,8 - to strasznie dużo?

Jeżeli chodzi o odkurzacz to nienawidzę zapachu zaraz po odkurzaniu, trzeba by filtry i worki wymieniać codziennie. Dlatego wolę żeby to wszystko wylatywało na zewnątrz. Po za tym dla mnie ta automatyczna szufelka np w kuchni to mega sprawa  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W tych danych nie jest U [W/m2*K], tylko lambda [W/m*k]. U = lambda/grubość. Skoro rurka ma grubość 4,2mm, to jej U wyjdzie *57,14 [W/m2*K]* i jak opatulisz dobrze styropianem to zejdziesz do 0,8. Dla ułatwienia dodam, że ludzie używają cyrkulacji jak mają problem z nadmiarem ciepła z solarów, bo tam rozejdzie się wszystko.

Odkurzacz kwestia gustu.

----------


## sebcioc55

A widzisz Panie, nie zwróciłem uwagi. Ale te 0,8 to nadal dużo. Pocieszające jest jedynie to że te straty bedą podgrzewać nam dom, kwestia tylko tego kto czym grzeje wodę. 
W każdym bądź razie takie straty to będzie u mnie 50zł/rok przy ciągłej pracy pompki. Trudno jakoś będę musiał z tym żyć.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Założyłbym się z Tobą, że nie będziesz miał cyrkulacji na okrągło właśnie z powodu dużych strat, ale nie damy rady tego sobie udowodnić. Zdziwisz się i tyle. I to bardzo.

----------


## jbloch

> A widzisz Panie, nie zwróciłem uwagi. Ale te 0,8 to nadal dużo. Pocieszające jest jedynie to że te straty bedą podgrzewać nam dom, kwestia tylko tego kto czym grzeje wodę. 
> W każdym bądź razie takie straty to będzie u mnie 50zł/rok przy ciągłej pracy pompki. Trudno jakoś będę musiał z tym żyć.


Oj  rozczarujesz się i to bardzo , w skali roku cyrkulacja non stop może  Ciebie  kosztować 50pln + jeszcze jedno zero

----------


## jbloch

Nie zapominajcie że straty to nie tylko przez powierzchnię rurek , to jeszcze rurki , krany ( metalowe  bez izolacji ) to takie małe grzejniczki , zimą straty są pomniejsze  bo i tak zostają w domu ( ale uzyskanie ciepłej wody w zasobniku  przez pc odbywa się jednak  z mniejszą sprawnością  niż w przypadku grzania podłogi) ,ale latem już nie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ale mnie straszycie  :wink:  Będę robił testy i jak się okaże że ta cyrkulacja będzie chciała mnie doprowadzić do bankructwa to ją ograniczę. *Wierzę* że jak się dobrze wykona instalację, zamontuje dobrą pompę i mądrze to wysteruje to nie będzie tak strasznie.
Jacku, co myślisz o mojej instalacji wodnej, robić na PP? Robić z rozdzielaczem czy na trójnikach? Tak przy okazji to na dniach będę zamawiał 450m rury PE40 (znalazłem za 3,38zł) i czekam na suche dni i będę zakopywał  :wink:

----------


## jbloch

Cyrkulacja  ( taka  non stop) do bankructwa nie doprowadzi , jednak znacząco  zwiększa koszty cwu . Procentowo możesz wydać na cwu z cyrkulację nawet 100% ,ale też w Twoim przypadku może to być 30-40 pln  miesięcznie bez cyrkulacji., wszystko zalęży co dla kogo stanowi 40 pln  miesięcznie.

Ja bym  robił jednak na rozdzielaczu ,a czy to  będzie rura pp czy pex czy też co innego to sprawa drugorzędna ,ja dużo robię na pp,  fajnie się robi i tanie.. Rozdzielacz ,bo jaK coś kombinuję ( lub jakaś  awaria ) w jakimś pomieszczeniu to nie odcinam całego domu.

W Twoim gruncie  to zbytnio nie łudź się tymi suchymi dniami ,wykopy będą trochę kłopotliwe ,tutaj tylko wyczekaj jak parę dni nie będzie padać,żeby gleba z  wierzchu była sucha ,masz taki poziom wody  że trochę kłopoty z wykopem będą. Chyba najlepszą opcją będzie wrzucanie rury do wykopu  na bieżąco

----------


## sebcioc55

Własnie chyba odpuszczę sobie rozdzielacz, forumowy ekspert z kan-therma też radził żeby zostawić tak jak jest. Jak już wszystko zrobie to mam nadzieje że nie będzie awarii i nie bedę musiał nic kombinować  :smile: 

Co do wykopu to jak 2-3 tygodnie nie będzie padać to na 1,4m będzie wilgotno ale nie będzie się obsuwać (tak przynajmniej było przy wkopywaniu rury od wody). Rurę miałem właśnie zamiar wkopywać na bierząco, jeszcze zobaczymy jak będzie w trakcie robienia. Przez tą wodę nie mam też jak zrobić studzienki. Jakie powinna mieć wymiary? i jak głeboko ją zrobić?

----------


## DrKubus

zostawić tak jak jest, czyli jak zdecydowałeś się robić? pex w petli z trójnikami?

----------


## sebcioc55

Zostawić na trójnikach, ale będę robił na rurach jednowarstwowych Kan-Therma PP Stabi  jakoś pex mi nie pasuje, a zgrzewanie to moim zdaniem rewelacja. Tak samo do podłogówki dam jednowarstwowe rurki PE-RT kan-therma, moim zdaniem też lepsze od pexa.

BTW: dzisiaj nastąpiła dość istotna zmiana planów. Tynki będą wykonywane z utwardzanego gipsu Dolina Nidy Zeta. Dzisiaj widziałem je świeżo skończone przez firme która będzie u mnie robić, są na prawde zajebiste, gładkie i twarde. I podobno wyjdą taniej, więc same plusy  :wiggle: 
Jedynym minusem który wyszedł(moim zdaniem dobrze się stało) to to że te tynki przez pierwszą dobę nie moga być narażone na nadmierne nasłonecznienie i przesuszenie (czyli wicher). Obecny stan mojego domu nie grzeszy szczelnością między innymi przez te szpary pomiędzy wieńcem/murłatą a pokryciem dachowym. Widać tu:



Jakoś muszę to zalepić, tak samo przestrzeń nad kawałkiem tarasu. Żeby dwa razy nie robić prawdopodobnie będę musiał tam przylepić styro, nie jestem jeszcze psychicznie nastawiony na wykonanie elewacji, więc chyba przykleję tam tylko jeden rząd styro. Najgorzej że to będzie grafit więc przydałoby się go zalepić siatką z klejem. Sam nie wiem co robić....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Coś mi się wydaje, że nie doczekawszy się na fachowców postanowiłeś pokonać pierwszy stopień do piekła, tak? OLX, 10 minut autkiem i 



Gratuluję.

----------


## aiki

waty upchnij jakiejś i wiać nie będzie. Jak zrobisz paasek styro to zawsze to będzie widać no i strasznie sie robi pod okapem bo i skosy i jakieś belki...

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie nie, ekipa ciągle ta sama, po prostu robią też tynki gipsowe. Jak się okazało idealnie tak jak bym chciał, nawet grunt stosują ten który bym chciał (euro grunt 500, podobno najlepszy). 
Z tymi dziurami to jeszcze nie wiem, czekam co powie jeden z forumowych speców od tynków gipsowych. 
Jeżeli chodzi o styro to robiłbym go już od wysokości 2,35, bo taki mam plan na elewację gdzie właśnie na tej wysokości będzie uskok, wyżej będzie już o 2-3cm grubszy styro nie koniecznie grafitowy, bo może być drogo. 
Skoro jesteśmy przy styropianie, to czy na elweacje musi być jakoś specjalnie twardy? No i jak ze styro pod posadzke, EPS 80 da radę?

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
kable już prawie skończone, ostatnio mi sie nie chce i czasu brak. Zostało mi do położenia może z 15-20m kabli w pom. tech. + obsadzenie kilku puszek. Zrobie zdjęcia po weekendzie bo mam wyjazd. No ale jak już kable prawie skończone to myślę intensywnie o wodzie. Pożyczyłem zgrzewarkę, kupiłem w castoramie kilka tanich złączek i rurę (co się okazało 2x droższe od firmowych które zamierzam kupić już do domu)



No ale dobra, kupiłem no i se poćwiczyłem. W profesjonalnej nomenklaturze to się nazywa test białej kartki  :big grin: 



Zostawiłem to podłączone do wodociągów na 2h i nic się nie poci. Ale to i tak lipa, muszę sobie kupić manometr i coś do nabijania ciśnienia, ale nie mogę nic taniego znaleźć. Po teście kartki trzeba było sprawdzić co w trawie piszczy, więc rozciąłem kilka kolanek:





nie patrzcie na te białe paski bo to od cięcia. Widać miejsca łączeń ale struktura jest jednolita. Na trzecim zdjęciu widać zmniejszenie średnicy, za mocno wsunąłem rurę w kamień i się podtopiła, trzeba będzie sobie za kazdym razem zaznaczać dokąd wsunąć. Ogólnie jak się dobrze przymocuję zgrzewarkę do podłoża to jest spoko. Kurde nie wiem jak ja to bedę zgrzewał po tynkach z podejściem w ścianie i wystającym z niej tylko kolankiem.... chyba dam kolanko i za nim kawałek rury, potem mufa i jadę dalej.

----------


## jbloch

A jak zacząłeś zgrzewać to zgradowałeś najpierw końcówkę  rury?

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie, a te zwykle tez trzeba? Myslalem ze stabi tylko trzeba "zdzierac". Ale faktycznie, moze to pomoze. Dzisiaj sprawdze.

----------


## grend

Kiedys EPS 80 w ogóle nie produkowali był tylko EPS100. Kiedyś większość inwestorów robiło 5cm-10cm izolacji i dawała 6 cm wylewki. Obecnie większość robi 15-20 cm izolacji i 10 cm wylewki od ogrzewanie podłogowe i obecnie produkuje się EPS80 pewnie z tego powodu ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

I kiedyś robili stu kilowe kuchenki gazowe, albo wanny żeliwne.

----------


## grend

> I kiedyś robili stu kilowe kuchenki gazowe, albo wanny żeliwne.


ale też ludzie byli jakby mniejsi i lżejsi więc każdy musi to sam zdecydować

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mnie bardziej o to, że jak coś kiedyś było cięższe, to nie znaczy wcale że lepsze. Domy były z cegieł, samochody z grubej blachy, piłki nożne z mokrej szmaty, spawarki z transformatorów, a wanny z żeliwa. I styropian był z polistyrenu, a dzisiaj jest z powietrza.

----------


## grend

Przemek nie piszę o sytuacji która była w tamtym tysiącleciu tylko obecnym. Po drugie nie oceniam jakości wyrobu tylko klasę produktu - EPS100 to styropian o danej nośności według normy a czy będzie zrobiony z powietrza wody czy piasku to jest rzecz drugorzedna

----------


## grend

w tych rurach to trzeba zgradować powierzchnię zewnatrzną i także koniec rury ? czym to robicie ?

----------


## aiki

W zwykłym PP nie trzeba gradować.
W PP glas też nie trzeba
W PP stabilizowanym Aluminium trzeba.

----------


## sebcioc55

Te zwężanie średnicy wynikało ze zbyt mocnego dociśnięcia rury w kamień.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
ruchu na budowie nie ma, weekendowa kontuzja chyba wykluczy mnie z budowania na jakiś czas  :mad:  ale może coś tam dam radę porobić.
Z innej beczki - dzisiaj na podjeździe do domu spotkałem wtykającego wizytówkę gościa. Okazało się że reprezentuje firmę która montuje kompletne systemy fotowoltaiczne, dodatkowo ogarniają całą papierkologię do prosumenta w moim województwie. Oczywiście biora za to odpowiednią kasę ale w sumie nie jest najgorzej. Bo to w sumie prąd w ratach. Zobaczcie co mi przedstawił. Myślę że jeszcze pare tys. można urwać z ceny zestawu 5kW.



Ponieważ nasz obecny rząd, obecny i nowy prezydent a nawet prawdopodobny przyszły rząd są przeciwnikami "zielonych", wierzą tylko w węgiel i blokują rozwój technologiczny naszego Państwa. Więc niestety taryfy gwarantowane będą zmienione, a zeby nawet z nich korzystac i by sie to choć trochę opłacało trzeba mieć dużą instalację, a znowu bez dofinansowania taka instalacja to masakra. Więc ja zakładając roczne całkowite zużycie kWh w ilości ok 7000 (w tym co, cwu i prund do życia) poniosę koszty 3000*0,28 (ogrzewanie i cwu w II taryfie) + 4000*0,5 (reszta w cyklu mieszanym w średniej cenie), co daję 2840zł/rok za energię elektryczną. Na obrazku wyżej roczne koszty przez pierwsze 10 lat to 2600 zł. Ale nie zapewnię całego zapotrzebowania na prund, dobrze że grzanie będzie w II taryfie a tam prund tani. Wychodzi na to że przez pierwsze 10 lat będę dopłacał minimalnie albo w ogóle. Ale po 10 latach będę oszczędzał rocznie prawdopodobnie ok 2000zł. Oprócz tego oszczędzania mega podobają mi się panele na dachu no i byłbym eko ;D Tak czy siak bedę płacił te 200zł/mies za prund. Następne ZA to ewentualny prąd pobierany przez klimatyzator latem na który może będzie mnie stać, którego zapotrzebowanie na prund mogły by pokryć panele. Jedyne minusy jakie widzę to to że ten bilans może nie wyjść tak różowo, trzeba zapłacić ten jeb*** podatek dochodowy (szkoda że nie mam działalności)  no i chyba najwazniejsze to to że pewnie nie bedę tu mieszkał tak długo, chociaż tego nikt nie wie...
Czy jest ktoś w stanie mi doradzić?

----------


## jbloch

Te 19200pln to już z usługą montażu?  tutaj fajny system demonstracyjny zestawu-https://www.sunnyportal.com/Templates/PublicPageOverview.aspx?page=8acf3f97-f87b-4473-93ac-c7877af4008c&plant=b25e26ed-016e-490a-a8bd-736010749cb0&splang=en-US

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Albo dopłata z prosumenta, albo preferencyjne stawki FIT. 

Za 4kW po dotacji i z podatkiem zapłacisz 21430zł. Zestaw 2,2kW kosztuje na znanym portalu aukcyjnym 9963zł brutto, czyli 8100 netto. Znajdź firmę z papierami, niech kupią te panele w cenie netto, dołożą VAT 8% i połączą to elektrycznie. Wcześniej sam będziesz musiał powiesić te panele na dachu, ale skoro dach zrobiłeś, to i panele powiesisz. 

Za podłączenie kabli zapłacisz może z 1500zł netto, więc całość (8100+8100+1500)*1,08= 19116zł i będziesz miał wyższe stawki.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Te 19200pln to już z usługą montażu?  tutaj fajny system demonstracyjny zestawu-https://www.sunnyportal.com/Templates/PublicPageOverview.aspx?page=8acf3f97-f87b-4473-93ac-c7877af4008c&plant=b25e26ed-016e-490a-a8bd-736010749cb0&splang=en-US


tak to cena zestawu 4kW którą WFOŚiGW Ci zkredytuje na 1% na max 10 lat. Ten system demonstracyjny to gotowy obiekt, już to kiedyś widziałem i wychodzi całkiem korzystnie.





> Albo dopłata z prosumenta, albo preferencyjne stawki FIT. 
> 
> Za 4kW po dotacji i z podatkiem zapłacisz 21430zł. Zestaw 2,2kW kosztuje na znanym portalu aukcyjnym 9963zł brutto, czyli 8100 netto. Znajdź firmę z papierami, niech kupią te panele w cenie netto, dołożą VAT 8% i połączą to elektrycznie. Wcześniej sam będziesz musiał powiesić te panele na dachu, ale skoro dach zrobiłeś, to i panele powiesisz. 
> 
> Za podłączenie kabli zapłacisz może z 1500zł netto, więc całość (8100+8100+1500)*1,08= 19116zł i będziesz miał wyższe stawki.


Masz rację, ale czy to tak będzie ostatecznie to nie wiem. Taka inwestycja zwróci się po ok 7-8 latach. Natomiast jedyny koszt takich paneli z prosumentem dla mnie to podatek dochodowy, który i tak bedę musiał zapłacić w marcu roku następnego. Kupię kilka flaszek mniej w roku i już nazbieram  :big tongue:  To jest kolejny plus że nie musisz wydawać kilku, kilkunastu tys na poczatku, a wszyscy wiecie że teraz kazdy grosz się liczy, albo PV albo zmywarka, pralka itd...
Sam nie wiem czy w to wchodzić. Wiem że im płacę i to nie mało, ale tak na prawdę te koszty pokrywa dotacja a ja nawet nie kiwam palcem. A jeżeli chcę się wprowadzić w tym roku (a nie mam wyjścia bo niedługo kończy mi się czas w obecnym miejscu zamieszkania) to muszę z paroma etapami prac zdążyć przed zimą, więc czas poświęcony na instalację PV może być dużo warty.

Jeżeli chodzi o FIT to już są zapowiedzi ministerstwa gospodarki że obecny wariant będzie zmieniony nowelizacją. A do wejścia przepisów w zycie jeszcze jest pół roku, więc jeszcze dużo może się pozmieniać. Moim celem jest zużycie własne i netmetering (który w obecnej formie też jest trochę niewiadomą).
Chyba w to wejdę, ale muszę jeszcze ponegocjować.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Sam też się nad tym kiwam i nie wiem co zrobić. Faktem jest, że ceny tych elektrowni tylko w tym roku wzrosły o około 20%. Może trend się odwróci po kolejnych nowelizacjach, ale raczej nie ma co na to liczyć i jeśli w to wchodzić, to jak najszybciej. Najgorsza ta niewiadoma co z tego wyjdzie na końcu, bo trudno obliczyć rentowność inwestycji.

----------


## sebcioc55

No właśnie, wzrosły meeeega. Ten zestaw przed zaakceptowaniem taryf FIT ksoztował brutto ok 42k a teraz kosztuje prawie 71k !!!!!! fakt, dolar jest droższy, ale to jest jakaś masakra!!
Kasa z prosumenta juz sie konczy. Jezeli u mnie nie było by z województwa kasy i tylko został by BOŚ to bym nawet o tym nie myślał. W nastepnym roku prosument bedzie dawał już nie 40% dotacji tylko 30%. Musze się dokładniej dowiedzieć w elektrowni jak to bedzie z tymi rozliczeniami półrocznymi. Bo latem nie zuzycje tyle pradu i to co niezuzycje to nie chciałbym oddawac za 18gr.

----------


## grend

czyli wychodzi na to że dotacje nie powodują zmniejszenia kosztów dla konsumenta tylko zwiekszaja zysk dostawcy produktu. Może najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby żadnych dotacji a prad wyprodukowany w lecie będzie można "odebrać" w zimie bez jakiś intratnych odsprzedaży...

Ktoś próbował dowiedzieć się ile takie panele kosztują w Chinach ? Jakoby tam jest boom na takie rzeczy bo Chiny duży kraj i wszędzie nie opłaca się ciągnąć elektryczność. Ja taki mały "bajer" widziałem u pasterzy w Kirgizji - jurta a w środku laptop na panele fotowoltaniczne  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W sumie to bardzo ryzykowny interes. Szansa na pogorszenie warunków w trakcie użytkowania instalacji wynosi według mnie 100% i być może trzeba będzie za kilka lat dokupywać akumulatory żeby to miało sens. Ogólnie podoba mi się idea niezależności energetycznej, ale niezależność polegająca na podwójnym uzależnieniu się od stawek ustalanych przez monopol to nie jest spełnienie moich marzeń. 

Poza tym wydaje mi się, że stawki na poziomie wyższym od tych obowiązujących nas jako konsumentów to taki cukierek na domku baby Jagi, który ma nieświadome niczego dzieci skłonić do poprawy odsetka zielonej energii w bilansie energetycznym Polski. Niemce kazały to się wprowadzi. A potem stawki w dół, bo to nieuczciwe żeby komuś dopłacać do prądu kiedy innym rachunki wzrosną o 80%.

----------


## sebcioc55

Po prostu prosument daje możliwość zakupu PV na raty. Zamiast płacic duze rachunki za prad można płacić ratę za panele, aż po jakimś czasie raty sie skoncza a prąd będziemy mieć w części za darmo. Jutro polecę do Enei i się podpytam czy wiedza już cos wiecej o tym bilansowaniu, bo kilka mies. temu jak sie o cos pytałem to widziałem tylko zdziwienie i "jeszcze tego nikt nie ma, więc my nie wiemy".
Jeżeli oferty by się skończyły na 6 tys za 1kW to brałbym od razu.

----------


## robbaz78

> Po prostu prosument daje możliwość zakupu PV na raty. Zamiast płacic duze rachunki za prad można płacić ratę za panele, aż po jakimś czasie raty sie skoncza a prąd będziemy mieć w części za darmo. Jutro polecę do Enei i się podpytam czy wiedza już cos wiecej o tym bilansowaniu, bo kilka mies. temu jak sie o cos pytałem to widziałem tylko zdziwienie i "jeszcze tego nikt nie ma, więc my nie wiemy".
> Jeżeli oferty by się skończyły na 6 tys za 1kW to brałbym od razu.


Złożyłem wniosek i dokumentację 24.04 w BOŚ. Wniosek został zarejestrowany no i czekam na "CUD" bo wg info z Twitter wniosków złożono do 24.04 na kwotę 40mln złotych, a wiadomo, że I transza to maks 20mln, czyli pozostałe wnioski przejdą do II transzy. Czekam na info w tej sprawie, mieli 31 dni na podjęcie decyzji, więc lada chwila będę wiedział coś więcej. Ja wybrałem zestaw 4KW, bo wyliczyłem, że tyle powinno wystarczyć. Wkurza mnie tylko, że ustawa o #OZE wciąż modyfikowana, to fragment nowelizacji "Prosument, który zainwestował w instalację PV o mocy od 3 do 10 kW, otrzyma taryfę w wysokości od 0,49 do 0,65 zł za 1 kWh" http://t.co/XaFtaPkxKM 

Durisa buduję na terenie Parku Krajobrazowego, pewnie na lata, też podobają mi się panele na dachu  :wink:  może coś na starość zaoszczędzę... stąd decyzja o zakupie PV. Mam nadzieję, że wniosek będzie rozpatrzony pozytywnie i załapie się na I transzę.

PS. Jakiej firmy drzwi zewnętrzne polecacie, by spełniały wymogi energooszczędnego budynku? Już sam nie wiem... drewniane, metalowe, z jaką ościeżnicą? Macie jakieś typy? Byłbym wdzięczny.

----------


## grend

robaz zastosowałeś biały cement ? Jakie efekty ?

----------


## robbaz78

> robaz zastosowałeś biały cement ? Jakie efekty ?


zrobiłem próbkę na małym szalunku i wg mnie super... teraz czekam na płyty, bo ciężko je dostać u mnie. Zaczynam w przyszłym tygodniu o ile pomocnik nie zawiedzie. Jak skończę wrzucę fotki.  :wink:

----------


## grend

> zrobiłem próbkę na małym szalunku i wg mnie super... teraz czekam na płyty, bo ciężko je dostać u mnie. Zaczynam w przyszłym tygodniu o ile pomocnik nie zawiedzie. Jak skończę wrzucę fotki.


Właśnie dzisiaj zakupiłem coś takiego i chce wytynkowania wiatrołap a jak będzie OK to część łazienki tez będzie...Niby efekt jest rewelacyjny - struktura w bieli, oczywiście to opinia sprzedawcy , wszystko się okaze...

----------


## sebcioc55

Pojawiła się nowa opcja instalacji PV z tej firmy, proponują załatwienie wszystkich formalności w sprawie dofinansowania, montaż i dają gwarancję dla instalacji 5,2kW. Wszystko za jedyne 30160 zł, po dotacji 18096 zł, co z kolei zostanie skredytowane na 1% na 10 lat, co da miesięczną ratę ok. 160 zł i aktywacja ok 2200 zł (czyt. podatek), już prawie się zdecydowałem. Męczy mnie jedynie to bilansowanie...

----------


## sebcioc55

*6.06.2015 OKNA i ROLETY*

W końcu przyszedł czas na okna. Ale zanim zostały zamontowane musiałem odpowiednio przygotować otwory pod ciepły parapet i taśme rozprężną:



Mierzyłem lajserem wszędzie taki sam poziom i przykręcałem stalowe kątowniki czy jak to sie nazywa i od nich wycinałem wszystko pożyczoną bestią (szkoda że nie miałem tego przez całą budowę):









Nastepnie przyszedł czas na nadproża. Wcześniej je odpowiednio cofnąłem aby weszło tam 12cm izolacji. 2 cm jakiegoś tam chłamu i 10cm z pozostałości z izolacji płyty fundamentowej. BTW wg mnie XPS to najlepszy materiał z jakim miałem do tej pory styczność na budowie, szkoda że taki drog.











Tutaj zdjęcie dla doktorka ile podparte są nadproża. Ważne tez jest to jeżeli nadproże nie jest równo z warstwą bloczków i trzeba docinać i cudować tak jak u mnie, to lepiej nie robić tego z jednego bloczka tylko to co pod nadprożem lepiej uciąć osobno - tak jak widać na zdjęciu, inaczej taki wyrzeźbiony bloczek może pęknąć.
Później musiałem przygotować przytrzymanie pod wąski ciepły parapet do okien "od  ziemnych".



Kawałki 10-12 cm przyklejone na mocny klej i do tego podparte kątownikami, nie dało się inaczej. Największe okno waży prawie 300kg a opierać się będzie w połowie na murze a w połowie na tym XPSie, oczywiście przez ciepły parapet.



Jak już wszystko ogarnąłem to przyklejone zostały ciepłe parapety:





Wszędzie pomiedzy ciepły parapetem a profilem jest taśma uszczelniająca i dawany był klej z kiszki  :wink: 
Tak wygląda całość przygotowane pod okno:



Okna montowane na taśme rozprężną Greenteq Vario 3 i specjalne cudaczne kotwy co by było miejsce na taśmę:





Wszystkie okna oprócz dwóch małych trzeba było rozszklić i montować samą ramę a potem wsadzać pakiet. Zdjęć z montażu specjalnie nie mam bo się mocno wczuwałem i ich pilnowałem.
Profil to DAKO DPQ-82 Thermo na vece softline82. Pakiety to CLIMATOP z argonem o U=0,5 Lt=74% i g=54% z ciepłą ramką swisspacer, ten największy o U=0,6.









Po całym dniu w końcu zamontowane:















No i przymiarka rolet, wszystkie prowadnice oprócz tych do okna narożnego (2 szt. ucieli za krótkie  :mad:  - do reklamacji) zamontowane, rolety tylko przymierzone i zabrane (łatwo je zdemontować dopóki nie ma elewacji). Rolety i prowadnice w kolorze antracyt. Czemu taki kolor? okaże się przy elewacji  :wink: 







Pomiędzy skrzynką a XPS jest max 0,5mm - to miejsce na piane która dodatkowo wygłuszy i tak cichy silnik i dodatkowo przyklei skrzynkę.



pod kotwy kazałem dać jeszcze taśmę paroszczelną, niemiecką  :wink: . Prezent od sąsiada  :smile: 

Niestety jeden z pakietów jest uszkodzony, na nieszczęście ten największy - do reklamacji. Ciekaw jest co z tego wyniknie, nie wiem czy płacić całość za okna czy poczekać aż wymienią. 



Tutaj szczegół tego co będzie pod roletą, muszę dać jeszcze pomiędzy ramę okna z styrodur w tą przestrzeń wąską taśmę uszczelniającą żeby tam robale nie właziły.



Jeszcze kilka zdjęć:





a tak wygląda taśma po 24h na wolności, do stosowania w fudze szerokości 10-20 mm:








Podsumowując jestem zadowolony, podczas montazu były niedoróbki które sam poprawiłem. Gdybym nie pilnował ciągle ekipy to by było duzo baboli. Widać było że im nie pasuje że wymagam, tak samo jak ich szefowi. Na poczatku miły a potem jak już poszła zaliczka to entuzjazm mu minął. Jeżeli wszystkie reklamacje zostaną rozpatrzone pozytywnie to jednak będę mógł ich polecić.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Rolety - szczegóły*

Rolety jak pisałem są antracytowe tak jak i prowadnica oraz klapa rewizyjna. Wszystko na aluprofie. Wyglądają bardzo solidnie. Silniki to miałby być Somfy ILMO WT50, no ale rolety złożone i silników nie widać, więc trzeba było rozbebeszyć.



roleta rozwija się spokojnie na płasko na stole operacyjnym.





rura fi60 i wieszaki blokady Lock to Play







No i są te co miały być  :big grin:  rozebrałem jeden ale wierzę na słowo że wszystkie są takie jak chciałem. Na razie tyle, muszę ochłonąć po tych oknach, ide przygotować wszystko pod tynki bo od jutra mają zaczynać. Ale coś czuję że im to nie wyjdzie ;P Bo robią tynki c-w na początku mojej wsi i widze że zostało im jeszcze trochę worków  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

No piękna robota  :smile:  Planowałem wczoraj obsadzać nadproża, ale 32 st. w cieniu, przekładały się na piekło na mojej patelni. Dzięki temu mam jeszcze szanse, przyciąć bloczki które stanowią podparcie.

Zdradź mi jeszcze: 
- do jakiego pomieszczenia jest to niskie i długie okno?
- na jakiej wysokości (od podłogi) masz nadproża do drzwi wewnętrznych?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Zdradź mi jeszcze: 
> - do jakiego pomieszczenia jest to niskie i długie okno?
> - na jakiej wysokości (od podłogi) masz nadproża do drzwi wewnętrznych?


- do kuchni, pomiędzy blat a szafki, blat będzie jednocześnie wewnętrznym parapetem.
- chyba dałem tam 208cm, właśnie jadę na budowę to zmierze i podam. Nie wiem jakie jeszcze będą drzwi ale wziąłem katalog Porta drzwi zobaczyłem pierwsze lepsze które mi się podobają i zrobiłem taki otwór jaki tam podali. Teraz wiem że zrobiłem za mały otwór na drzwi zewnętrzne (wys 206 cm i szeroki chyba 100), teraz jak patrze na lepsze drzwi to chcą mieć więkrzy otwór. Wychodzi na to że drzwi dam w warstwe izolacji i otwór będe miał 206 wysoki i będzie git. Też najlepiej upatrz sobie teraz jakieś drzwi mniej więcej i zrób otwór pod nie, bo niektóre firmy chce ekstra $ za niestandardowy wymiar - moim zdaniem bez sensu.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wszedzie 206x90cm, oprocz wyjscia na korytarz z wiatrolapu, tam jest 206x100.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Super. Też chciałem okna bez podziału, rozwierne, ale żona chciała takie i tak zostało. Rolet Ci Waćpan zazdroszczę - mnie nie stać.

Ciepły montaż okien przerasta nasze ekipy, bo wymagana jest precyzja. Tylko tyle i aż tyle.

Zastanawiają mnie te ciepłe parapety. Chyba są cholernie drogie. Wydaje mi się, że można to spokojnie zastąpić zwykłym twardym styropianem i oszczędzić trochę kasy. Jak to teraz widzisz?

----------


## sebcioc55

Mnie na rolety tez nie stac, mialem takie rozkminy czy je robic czy nie ze az glowa mnie zaczynala bolec. Ale zawsze takie chcialem, zblizasz sie do domu a rolety sie otwieraja, rano 5 min przed budzikiem tez sie podnosza, miliony opcji sterowania, w zaleznosci od polozenia slonca, Twojej obecnosci w danym pomieszczeniu, co tylko chcesz. Dlatego ostatecznie je wzialem, najwyzej kuchnie zrobie za rok ;p

A cieply i przede wszystkim szczelny montaz to dla niektorych kosmos i cos z innego swiata. Ci co u mnie robili troche uwazaja ale sie spiesza i gdybym nie patrzyl na rece to doslownie robili by jak "rzeznicy". 
Cieply parapet drogi, wszystkie mnie kosztowaly cos ponad 800zl, ale pozniejszy montaz parapetow wew i zew to pikus, a bede robil sam wiec takie ulatwienie doceniam. Chcialem je robic samemu jak sadysta, ale oszczedzilbym z 200zl, a te sa naprawde porzadne i okna na nich stoja jak przymurowane, serio.
Czy zrobilbym je drugi raz? Nie. Drugi raz wrzucilbym wszystko po za mur, lacznie z roletami i dal 30cm tanszego styropianu. Z drugiej strony dla mnie jedyny sluszny taki rodzaj montazu to mowo, na konsolach ciezko zrobic szczelnie. Jest opcja zeby dookola otworow zrobic to co ja zrobilem pod tymi oknami od ziemi. Ale to duzo roboty, koszty tez wieksze no i trzeba by cos myslec z kotwami jakimis niestandarowymi. 
Dobra wracam osadzac ostatnie puszki bo wczesniej mi sie nie chcialo.

----------


## anowicki84

Ja będę załączał pompkę obiegową w następujący sposób. Po włączeniu oświetlenia poda napięcie na przekaźnik czasowy, który załączy pompkę obiegową. Obliczę lub metodą prób i błędów wyreguluje czas załączenia pompki. Stosując przekaźnik oszczędzamy na rachunku za prąd i na żywotności pompki.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja będę załączał pompkę obiegową w następujący sposób. Po włączeniu oświetlenia poda napięcie na przekaźnik czasowy, który załączy pompkę obiegową. Obliczę lub metodą prób i błędów wyreguluje czas załączenia pompki. Stosując przekaźnik oszczędzamy na rachunku za prąd i na żywotności pompki.


Nasuwa się pytanie po włączaniu jakiego oświetlenia? W którym pomieszczeniu? a co jak bedzie dzień i będzie za jasno na włączanie światła (chyba że łazienka bez okien). No i co z kuchnią? Ja co raz bardziej dojrzewam do zakupu pompki o minimalnym poborze <10W i bedę ją wyłączał tylko na noc lub podczas nieobecności.

----------


## DrKubus

> Nasuwa się pytanie po włączaniu jakiego oświetlenia? W którym pomieszczeniu? a co jak bedzie dzień i będzie za jasno na włączanie światła (chyba że łazienka bez okien). No i co z kuchnią? Ja co raz bardziej dojrzewam do zakupu pompki o minimalnym poborze <10W i bedę ją wyłączał tylko na noc lub podczas nieobecności.


U mnie będzie automatyka, ale do rozwiązań tymczasowych (lub jeśli by jej nie było), do sterowania pompką, najprostszy sterownik 24h na gniazdko (za 10 zł), który załącza pompkę np. 6-7, 14-15, 18-22, lub trochę droższe (30-50 zł) ze sterowaniem tygodniowym, lepiej dostosowanym do Waszych godzin. Takie nakładki mają zawsze przełącznik ręcznego włączenia, gdyby np trafił się długi weekend i zegar nie dopasowywał do potrzeb.

----------


## sebcioc55

A z takich rzeczy bardziej u mnie na czasie to tynki tak jak myślałem, pod koniec tygodnia dopiero wjeżdża maszyna i może w sobotę zaczną przygotowania. A ponieważ ja lubię wrzucać zdjęcia to wrzucę chociaż to, *aiki* mówił żeby kupić z zapasem no to kupiłem  :cool: :



Wszystko to system zgrzewany PP Kan-Therm o średnicach fi20 i fi25

No i jeszcze coś tam do odkurzania i mocowania rur, może nie markowe ale tanie i spełniają swoje zadanie:





Przy pomocy komunistycznego przyjaciela wstepnie przymierzyłem ogrzewanie ścienne, jutro pożyczam zaciskarkę i se pozaciskam odpowietrzenie, bo rurki będą te co na podłoge fi16 i w ścianie trzeba je odpowietrzyć niestety. Mniejszych rurek nie dostałem w tak małych ilościach jak chciałem, min 200m  :bash: 



Wszystkie kable naścienne mam gotowe, obecnie mam lekki zapie**** w pracy więc na budowie prawie mnie nie ma. Zapomniałem jednak o przewodzie do elektrozaworu aby odcinać wodę pitną, chyba kupię taki na 230V i bedę go załączał przekaźniekiem.
O czym jeszcze zapomniałem?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ogrzewanie/chłodzenie ścienne pod pompę ciepła? Szyny masz do ogrzewania PODŁOGOWEGO! Sprawdź na naklejce  :wink: 

Z pompką do cyrkulacji nie szalej. Wystarczy ją włączyć na kilkanaście sekund żeby wymieniła wodę w rurach i do czasu ostygnięcia masz sprawę załatwioną. Ważniejsza jest dobra izolacja rur.

----------


## sebcioc55

O kurczę! :roll eyes:  faktycznie, w takim razie muszę wszystko zdemontować i kupić oryginalne szyny za co najmniej 50 zł/mb, bo te moje to faktycznie za tanie i się nie nadają  :cool:

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzisiaj powinienem wrzucać zdjęcia gotowych tynków a tu dupa. Mam zapewnienie że wchodza w środę, ale już takie zapewnienia miałem. Normalnie to bym ich olał ale wiem że dobrze robią i w dobrej cenie no i w oklicy kilkudziesięciu km ode mnie tylko oni robią z zety.
Czasu na budowę dużo nie mam ale coś tam od czasu do czasu podłubię.
Na początek ogrzewanie ścienne w łazience. Cała jedna ściana bedzie ogrzewana, pozwoli do podnieść temp w łazience jadąc na niskiej temp zasilania. No i przy okazji będę też miał cieplejszą ścianę w wiatrołapie.





miejsce na obudowę stelażu podtynkowego do kibelka.





Ponieważ ogrzewanie zrobiłem z rurek fi16 to musiałem dać odpowietrzenie, zastosowałem odpowietrznik automatyczny. 





Wykoszystałem do łączenia rurek system Kan Therma PRESS oraz pożyczoną zaciskarkę - po prostu robi się nią banalnie. Gdyby PEXy nie były takie drogie i te ceny złączek... to zrobiłbym wodę w domu właśnie w tym systemie. Chociaż te złącza zaciskane wydają się mniej pewne niż zgrzewane.



Całość ma 2,5cm, chcę aby tynk miał 3,5 cm, tylko na tą ścianę będzie użyty tynk KNAUF MP 75 G/F dedykowany do ogrzewania ściennego.

Przed tynkami osadziłęm jeszcze wszystkie pionowe rury od odkurzacza centralnego, w tym dwa gniazda i przyłącze do zasysu odkurzacza, wyrzut powietrza zrobię na wierzchu. Nawet już chyba mam wybrany model odkurzacza - kompletnie się na nich nie znam, ale ten wydaje się akurat, w miarę cichy no i za rozsądne piniondze.





Możliwe że jeszcze przed tynkami zrobię kilka podejść kanalizacyjnych i może jakieś punkty poboru wody? :roll eyes:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
mam pewną zagwozdkę. Ponieważ od czasu wykonania kanalizacji zmieniły się plany co do rozmieszczenia armatury w łazience to muszę dokonać przeróbek. A mianowicie mam problem z odpływem z kibelka i odpływem liniowym z prysznica. Wychodzi na to że musze je wpuścic w ten sam odpływ w podłodze fi110. Nad obecną płytą fundamentową mam 18cm miejsca w przyszłej izolacji na rury. Łazienka ma wymiary 3x2,75 i po prawej stronie jak na załączonym obrazku, w połowie długości na 1,35 jest własnie omawiany odpływ. Jak to zrobić żeby było dobrze? Odpływ liniowy będzie w odległości ok 1,4m od rury po skosie, tak samo stelaż podtynkowy do kibelka. Jak to połączyć razem, jakiś trójnik? Można tak w ogóle? Chodzi mi o ewentualne zapachy i poprawność działania kanalizacji? Wszystkie obecne rury są na równi z powierzchnią płyty fundamentowej.

----------


## aiki

Chyba podejdź jak najbliżej odpływu liniowego rurą 110 to nie powinno z kibelka spuszczając zasysać z prysznica.
Ewentualnie wyjść kolanem w kierunku kibla i do prysznica zawrócić. Przy ilościach wody z kibla ten zwrot nie powinien robić wielu kłopotów.


w kierunku prysznica daj trójnik 110 a potem dopiero zredukuj do 50

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z dziury wyjdź kolanem 87st, bo innego nie zmieścisz. Dalej trójnik 110/110 i trójnik redukcyjny 110/50 - grubym w kierunku umywalki. W odnogę fi 110 podepnij WC, dalej w odnogę fi 50 prysznic, potem pociągnij 110 pod umywalkę  na samym końcu zrób redukcję na fi 50, a w ścianę wejdź już zredukowanym. Zrób też odnogę do wanny fi 50 - najlepiej w podłodze.
Jak będziesz robił redukcje, to cieńsza odnoga powinna być na górze, a nie byle jak (ponoć się wtedy nie zapowietrza czy jakoś tak). Musisz też zrobić odpowietrzenie na najgrubszej rurze, czyli tej od WC.

----------


## aiki

Przemek co brałeś? Czy się nie wyspałeś  :smile: 
chodzi tylko o kibel i prysznic bo wanna i umywalka ma swoje odpływy w płycie dedykowane.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Sorry. Myślałem że jest problem ale jak tak to trójnik odnogą wcisnąć w dziurę, złączka zensko żeńska i tyle. 
Ale jakbyś chciał mieć dwie próżne dziury to też wiesz jak.

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzięki Panowie za podpowiedzi. Wszędzie piszą ze ubikator musi być podłączony w pojedynke do pionu i w odległości nie większej niż 1m.
A jakbym zastosował coś takiego? 



Może tam coś wlecieć do tej rurki fi50 od prysznica? Chociaż nawet jakby wleciało to woda z prysznica teoretycznie powinna to przepchnąć. Boje się żeby nie strzelić sobie w kolano. Jest jeszcze opcja żeby od prysznica iść do umywalki..

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Seba zobacz jak ja mam kanalizę rozłożoną. Idzie jedna rura fi 110 przez środek domu i do niej dołączane są odnogi. Ta kiblowa jest gdzieś w połowie, ma 1,5m długości i na niej zamontowane jest jedyne odpowietrzenie przechodzące przez strop.

Odnośnie samotnego kibla na odnodze, to robiąc w ten sposób będziesz miał dwie odnogi - na jednej kibel, a na drugiej prysznic. Tylko ten WC musi być odpowietrzony, bo inaczej przy spuszczaniu wody będzie ci wysysało wodę z syfonu od prysznica. Takie kolanko jak pokazujesz by było, gdyby się zmieściło w styropianie, ale potrzeba jeszcze jednego na 45st i całość będzie duża. W domach często jest jeden pion i do niego podłączone wszystko, ale WC osobno.

----------


## sebcioc55

Widziałem jak masz, ale ja kanalizacje mam już rozłożoną pod płytą fundamentową. W górę mam tylko wyciągnięte "piony" do których się podłączam ubikatorem i resztą. Było tak:



Byłem dzisiaj w mojej hurtowni i rozmawiałem z "gościem od rurek" i powiedział że lepiej zrobić osobny odpływ dla ubikacji, a odpływ liniowy puścić tam gdzie wchodzi umywalka, i tak zrobię, będzie pewniej. Powiedział też że jedno napowietrzenie w środku mojej instalacji da radę, że tam daje się jakiś korek co przy podciścieniu wpuszcza powietrze, czyli po polsku napowietrznik  :wink: 
Jak już jestem przy napowietrzaniu to co sądzicie o tym sprzęcie? Rekuperator Alnor Tutaj jest dataszit. Prezentuje się całkiem okazale, no i ten modbus....  :cool:  Ma fajną opcję gdzie 1 i 3 bieg można wyregulować potencjometrem, czyli dla mnie mega. Tak na prawdę jedyny minus tej centrali to max hałas 48dB, ale pewnie puszczę ją na maksa kilka razy w roku, natomiast na 1 biegu max 36dB czyli w sumie prawie niesłyszalna, akurat na noc. Musze się wziąć za tą wentylację bo za jakiś miesiąc musiałbym ją montować, przed sufitami. 
EDIT: No i mogę go mieć za 5,2k co mieści się w budżecie.

----------


## bob_budownik

ubikatorem?
co to jest?
 :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

ubikator od ubikacji, miski ustepowej, kibla kibelka, jak wolisz ;P

----------


## sebcioc55

*Kabelki*

Kable już dawno skończone oprócz przewodów do rolet (które pociągnę jutro jak wreszcie tynkarze przyjadą), ale nie robiłem zdjęć bo miałem nie posprzątane. Może nie jest tak czysto jak u sadysty ale coś tam ogarnąłem ;P Oprócz tego co niżej jest jeszcze jedna plontanina przewodów teletechnicznych po drugiej stronie pomieszczenia, one będą osobno.



Kilka fotek ułożonych kabli, bardziej ku pamięci. Nie musze ich mierzyć bo 96% przewodów idzie prostopadle do puszek.





Korytko na kable wkułem i zalepiłem siatką i klejem. To było moje pierwsze spotkanie z tym duetem i było całkiem spoko, chyba się dogadamy.









gniazdo do odkurzacza będzie schowane w szafie.















Podejście do odkurzacza i drugie gniazdo. Ponieważ tynkarze dzisiaj znowu nie przyjechali to w wolnej chwili zamontowałem odpływ od pralki i od skroplin z reku.





EDIT: taki tips&tricks - do gipsu budowlanego dodaje się octu żeby wolniej wiązał  :smile:  zasłyszane w hurtowni, na prawdę pomaga, stosunek mniej wiecej 1/10.

----------


## bob_budownik

Wygląda to doskonale, wykorzystam u siebie patent z siatką i klejem.
Sadyste to ciężko przebić :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

*19.06.2015 Tynki wewnętrzne*

W końcu przyjechali  :smile:  pojawili sie wczoraj, z maszyna, materiałem i innymi gratami. Trochę pogruntowali, przygotowali i sie zawineli. Dzisiaj przyjechali o 6 rano i robili do 16 (mam ewidencję ich pracy bo utworzyłem im na satelu osobnego użytkownika i wiem kiedy wchodzą i wychodzą  :wink: ) w sumie zrobili prawie dwa pokoje, trzeba je jeszcze podpicować i dokończyć ale obecny efekt jest dla mnie już zajebisty. Jak będą trzymać taki poziom to będę mega zadowolony. Obym nie wykrakał ale to są pierwsi obcy ludzie na mojej budowie którzy spełniają moje wymagania i jestem spokojny o ich pracę.



maszyneria.



Na poczatek przyjechały 3 palety, dojadą jeszcze 2, a podobno na wszystko ma starczyć 4,5. Dzisiaj już widziałem że tynk wychodzi pomiędzy 1-1,5 cm bo sciany równe. Ogólnie chłopaki się dziwili że tak dobrzy pomurowałem, mówili ze po "fachowcach" jest dużo gorzej  :yes: 



Tynk to nowość, Dolina Nidy Zeta, twardy jak diabli, w okolicy kilkudziesięciu km tylko ta ekipa co u mnie robi, pracuje na tym tynku, w sumie mówią że jest tak zajebisty że na innym gipsowym już nie robią.



okna ładnie zalepili używając takich specjalnych listw/listew (nie wiem jak to się pisze), połowa zostaje z tynkiem a połowe się odkleja z folią i jest równo i czysto.



Wszystkie ściany gruntowane euro gruntem doliny nidy, wiekszosc 300 ale bedzie tez jechane 500. Dobrze że robili wałkiem a nie "pryskali" bo ewentualne pyły i kurze po cięciu bloczków zostały zlikwidowane.



Maszyna w akcji





Jak przyjechałem po pracy to juz ich nie było, ale wstepnny efekt jest zajebisty, tynki gładziutkie w dotyku, jak dla mnie to idą pod malowanie.





ciąg dalszy nastąpi po weekendzie. Pozdrawiam czytających.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pilnuj ich dobrze. U mnie też zaczęli z wysokiego C, ale wiatrołap to już znacznie gorzej. Wpadło mi też w oko jedno spierdzielone miejsce na korytarzu, więc wydaje mi się, że kierowali się zasadą:
*
Trochę picowania na początek, żeby inwestor oniemiał z zachwytu, a potem im bliżej końca, tym szybciej. Ogień i zanim się zorientuje to już zapłaci.*

Nie, żebym miał jakoś bardzo źle. Litr gotowego finisza w wiaderku załatwi sprawę, ale widać, że można było lepiej.

----------


## robbaz78

> Pilnuj ich dobrze. U mnie też zaczęli z wysokiego C, ale wiatrołap to już znacznie gorzej. Wpadło mi też w oko jedno spierdzielone miejsce na korytarzu, więc wydaje mi się, że kierowali się zasadą:
> *
> Trochę picowania na początek, żeby inwestor oniemiał z zachwytu, a potem im bliżej końca, tym szybciej. Ogień i zanim się zorientuje to już zapłaci.*
> 
> Nie, żebym miał jakoś bardzo źle. Litr gotowego finisza w wiaderku załatwi sprawę, ale widać, że można było lepiej.


Nie wiem. Nie jestem specem, ale nawet najlepiej wyszlifowany i "zgąbczony" tynk ma tyle kamyczków, które są różnej grubości, że z pewnością znajdą się miejsca gdzie przy dotknięciu dłonią poczujesz szorstką strukturę, nie to że się czepiam - ale jestem zdania, że i tak finiszem trzeba przelecieć przynajmniej jedną rękę - tym bardziej, że są lekkie przebarwienia, obtłuczenia, ryski (w trakcie kolejnych prac wewn.). Miałem magików, ale i znalazłem miejsca do poprawek. Jak wspomniał Przemek, finisz daje idealny końcowy efekt. 

Jaki dajecie podkład pod farbę? Jaki polecacie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Całość muszę przeszlifować siatką 150-200, bo znika wtedy to charakterystyczne zaszklenie i się wałek nie ślizga. Część niedoróbek przy tym się wyprowadzi, a reszta finiszem. Nie będę na pewno szpachlował wszystkiego, tylko same dziurki.

----------


## sebcioc55

*29.06.2015 Tynki wewnętrzne*

Witam, w końcu mam zrobione w całości tynki wewnętrzne. Do zapłaty wyszło 370m^2, w tym pogrubienia, czyli 4cm tynku na rurki i poprawianie moich murarskich zdolności (ok 40m^2), policzone okna i jedna strona drzwi, podobno tak sie zawsze liczy wiec na to przystałem, a że chłopaki zrobili zajebistą robotę to długo nie dyskutowałem. Ostateczna cena to 22,50 za metr i nic mnie nie interesuje i rzeczywiście tak było. Mogę szczerze polecić ekipę tynkarską Andrzej Lis, jego syn będzie mi jeszcze robił posadzki, widziałem ich robotę i też robią zajebiście. Koniec pisania, pora na zdjęcia.

Dla przypomnienia, materiał to tynk gipsowy twardy Dolina Nidy Zeta, jest na prawdę twardy, jak zasechł to nie mogłem wygrzebać niektórych dekli od puszek:



W łazience na ogrzewaną ścianę poszedł tynk Knauf MP 75 G/F, nigdzie go nie ma, tylko na zamówienie min 1 paleta, a ja potrzebowałem 10 worków.., czas oczekiwania 10 dni, ale sie udało  :smile: 



Na miejsca łączenia różnego materiału z którego są ściany poszła siatka, a chyba nawet dawali ją w każdy jeden narożnik. Przy oknach specjalne listwy co by tynk nie pękał. Wyszło elegancko, drobne przeszlifowanie, grunt i można malować  :yes: 









Tynku w większości poszło 1-1,5 cm, były tez miejsca grubsze i jeszcze grubsze  :big tongue:  tam gdzie mnie poniosło przy murowaniu  :cool:  :cool: 







Tu ściana z ogrzewaniem, cała łazienka na ostro bo jednak pójdą na całość płytki.











Efekt jest naprawdę dobry, co raz bardziej to przypomina miejsce do mieszkania.



Obecnie jestem na etapie szukania dostawcy styropianu, dużo go potrzebuje więc będzie drogo ;/
Na dnaich zacznę wodę, dokończę odkurzacz, zrobie izolację, no i będę rozkładał rurki. Czeka mnie dużo pracy, oj czeka...

----------


## Mikolaj5

> 


Przeglądam Twój dziennik, jestem po absolutnym wrażeniem dokonań!
Przepraszam za odgrzebywanie starego wątku, ale w jaki sposób przymocowałeś te folie? Nie widzę żadnej ramki drewnianej?

----------


## aiki

Rama jest a wokół niej zawinięta folia i to wszystko nakłada sie na okno od zew.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Przeglądam Twój dziennik, jestem po absolutnym wrażeniem dokonań!
> Przepraszam za odgrzebywanie starego wątku, ale w jaki sposób przymocowałeś te folie? Nie widzę żadnej ramki drewnianej?


Dzisiaj te okna sprzatałem i układałem bo może się na coś przydadzą. Ogólnie były robione na wymiar i są wstawiane wewnątrz otworu na robionym parapecie. Nie chciałem żeby deszcze padał na bloczki od góry. Troche czasu mi z nimi zeszło, ale zdały egzamin. Drugi raz zrobiłbym tak:
- wycinasz folie o wymiarze +20 cm z każdej strony otworu okiennego,
- mocujesz to tackerem (jeżeli masz np ściany z BK) inne to już gorzej
- na to przykręcasz normalnie po chamsku wkrętami dookoła ramę z desek
- dla chętnych można pokombinować z foliowym parapetem żeby się nie lało prosto pod ścianę.

Nie będzie ani wiać, ani padać, robi się szybko i jak dasz folię namiotową/lub inną przeźroczystą to i widno będzie! :smile:  Taka folie namiotowa wytrzymała u mnie nie jedną wichurę. Niektórzy robią okna z membrany dachowej, no ale to ciemniejsze rozwiązanie.

BTW: jak patrzę na te zdjęcie to nie wierzę że to tak było  :big tongue:

----------


## Mikolaj5

Właśnie myślałem nad czymś podobnym, a kolega podał mi dokładną recepturę  :smile: 
Czyli wywalenie folii ze znaczną zakładką + dobicie deskami (cienkimi) do muru.
A folie którą konkretnie rekomendujecie - to taka jak na tunele ogrodnicze?
http://allegro.pl/folia-tunelowa-ogr...485027530.html

----------


## grend

Sebastian prowadnice od rolet będziesz obkładał styro czy zostawiasz je na wierzchu. Mam dylemat ... no ale tutaj chyba nic nie może się stać ? Nie wiem czy to jest w standardzie ale ja otwarcie puszki rewizyjnej mam w świetle szyby i mam taka możliwość aby częściowo zakryc

Jak mocowali tobie rolety to mieli jakies specjalne wkręty czy zwykle blachowkręty ?

Najlepsza jest kolorystyka aluprofu - totalne bezguście, dobrze że były opisane kolory bo bym nie wpadł ze dany kolor to np. beż albo ciemny beż.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebastian prowadnice od rolet będziesz obkładał styro czy zostawiasz je na wierzchu. Mam dylemat ... no ale tutaj chyba nic nie może się stać ? Nie wiem czy to jest w standardzie ale ja otwarcie puszki rewizyjnej mam w świetle szyby i mam taka możliwość aby częściowo zakryc
> 
> Jak mocowali tobie rolety to mieli jakies specjalne wkręty czy zwykle blachowkręty ?
> 
> Najlepsza jest kolorystyka aluprofu - totalne bezguście, dobrze że były opisane kolory bo bym nie wpadł ze dany kolor to np. beż albo ciemny beż.


Ja będę zasłaniał prowadnice w całości albo 3/4. Na niektóre najade styro a niektóre bedą zakryte płytami elewacyjnymi.
Rewizja na szerokość okna, a nawet u mnie prawie do połowy prowadnic to standard przy roletach podtynkowych, Węższe rewizje w niektórych przypadkach uniemożliwiały by późniejszą wymianę silnika.
U mnie mocowali na jakieś ich tam blachowkrety troche były inne niż standardowe. Mi akurat kolor antracytowy w aluprofie mega sie podoba. Drugi raz zrobiłbym chyba okna antracytowe, tylko ze to troche ciemno w wewnatrz domu...

----------


## grend

jesteś wstanie zrobić fotkę blachowkretu ? Bo ja to sam będę montować i chcę zrobić jakąś otoczke profesjonalizmu majac chociż właściwe blachowkręty.

Z aluprof odcienie brązowego sa tragiczne....Tak naprawdę jeden jest konkretny ale ciemny a reszta to jakiś paradoks. Nawet się nie zdziwiłem jak sprzedawca rolet powiedział że 95% sprzedaży jest w tym kolorze

----------


## robbaz78

Rozumiem Seba, że tynki już skończone  :wink:  Ja jestem na etapie malowania ścian. Wielu rzeczy już próbowałem, ale w końcu natknąłem się na Śnieżkę Grunt - Lateksowa Farba Gruntująca do Przygotowania Podłoża‎. Jedna ręka i pomieszczenie ideał. Taka w szarych wiaderkach (nie czasem ta pomarańczowa). Trochę kosztuje, ale przynajmniej dobrze kryje - naprawdę polecam. 

A teraz z innej beczki. Co sądzicie o panelach na ogrzewanie podłogowe? W salonie chcemy takie zamontować, żonie strasznie się podoba jeden model, ale ma 12mm  :sad:  ze względu na rodzaj ogrzewania zrezygnowaliśmy z desek i parkietu, jednak w salonie i jadalni nie chcemy płytek, bo często dzieci bawią się na podłodze. Opór cieplny tych z podkładem Arbiton Multiprotec 1200 to 0,096. Gdyby wybrać panele 10mm to wynik jest 0,086, 8mm 0,076 - różnica 0,02 to duża strata? Kompletnie tego nie ogarniam...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

26 procent. Więcej ciepła pójdzie w dół zanim zaczniesz ogrzewać pomieszczenie. Ważna dobra izolacja i trzeba troszkę temperaturę podłogi podnieść.

Gratuluję tynków Seba.

----------


## aiki

albo zagęścić rurki

----------


## robbaz78

> albo zagęścić rurki


Rozumiem, że chodzi o izolację pod rurkami. mam 16+2cm styropianu podłoga 0,031 grafit, nowość od swisspor pod izolacją 15cm podbetonu, nad rurkami 6,5-7cm wylewki.

Pod panele myślę o podkładzie, który ma 6x lepsze wyniki oporu ciepła od tradycyjnych podkładów. Dziś sprzedawca mi mówił, że nie jest ważna tylko grubość, ale istotna jest gęstość paneli. Sprawdziłem i te markowe mają parametry płyty HDF 900 kg/m3. Te 12-tki nawet powyżej bo już klasa 33 i AC6. 

Odstępy rurek w części dziennej (duże przeszklenia) zrobiłem co 10cm, więc chyba dość gęsto. Nie chodzi tu tylko o koszty, ale czy w ogóle ogrzeję część dzienną, bo wg danych producenta paneli, temp. podłogi nie może być wyższa niż 27st. więc nawet gdybym chciał, nie będę mógł "podkręcić" ze względu na zamki w panelach i płytę HDF, która może wariować powyżej tej temperatury. Ehhh, wciąż same dylematy.

----------


## aiki

Chodzi o ułożenie rurek co 10 cm nie co 20  :smile: 
U mnie pod panele jest co 10. Liczył Asolt.

----------


## sebcioc55

> jesteś wstanie zrobić fotkę blachowkretu ? Bo ja to sam będę montować i chcę zrobić jakąś otoczke profesjonalizmu majac chociż właściwe blachowkręty.
> 
> Z aluprof odcienie brązowego sa tragiczne....Tak naprawdę jeden jest konkretny ale ciemny a reszta to jakiś paradoks. Nawet się nie zdziwiłem jak sprzedawca rolet powiedział że 95% sprzedaży jest w tym kolorze


Wiesz co, nie bardzo chce je wykrecac zeby nie rezać ramy. U mnie wszystkie okna maja stalowe wzmocnieniaw ramach i w nie były wkrecane wkręty. Jeżeli też takie masz to kup zwykłe z płaskim łbem i bedzie git.




> Chodzi o ułożenie rurek co 10 cm nie co 20 
> U mnie pod panele jest co 10. Liczył Asolt.


no właśnie.... ja chce wszedzie dać co 15 cm a w łazience i np strefach podokiennych co 10 cm. W wiekszosci beda płytki, w sypialniach tylko panele. Myślicie że jednak warto zwrócić się do Asolta po projekt podłogówki? Czy jak zrobie tak jak piszę to będzie git?

----------


## sebcioc55

Od jutra rozpoczynam zdobywanie kolejnych sprawności, instalacje wod-kan. Aiki pisał żeby kupić trochę więcej kolanek itp, więc kupiłem i będę się teraz bawił w norka.



CDN..

----------


## aiki

Przy parterówce warto pogadać z Asoltem.
Miałem wcześniej projekt podłogówki z archonu tam gdzie cały projekt kupowałem i różnice są duże.
Także takie na oko układanie podłogówki powiedzmy może być denerwujące w późniejszym czasie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Dobra, zobaczymy co Asolt na to, bo ostatnio jak do niego pisałem to mnie całkiem olał, pomimo robionego u niego OZC.

----------


## bob_budownik

To fakt, chyba ma zadużo roboty bo mi jak odpisywał to szablonem, aż przykro bylo czytać to jako odpowiedz na konkretne pytania :sad:

----------


## sebcioc55

U mnie podobnie, za projekt podlogowki ponino zrobionego OZC wola 450 zl. Troche duzo, chyba zamiast tego kupie 200m rurki wiecej i dam wszedzie co 10cm.....

----------


## aiki

Na płytkach co 20 albo 15.
Pod panele i łazienki 10

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U mnie w starym domu wszędzie jest co 15cm i jest dobrze, bo nie ma najmniejszej opcji wyczuć gdzie jest rurka, a gdzie przerwa. Mniejsze rozstawy nawet trudno zrobić, bo się pexy nie chcą tak ciasno zaginać. Wydaje mi się, że zamiast dawać co 10cm trzeba wyregulować odpowiednio rotametry, żeby były większe przepływy w łazience.

----------


## sebcioc55

No wlasnie, mibsie wydaje ze jak dam wszedzie co 15 a w lazienkach i pod panele jak pisze aiki co 10 to potem dam rade to ustawic rotametrami. A co z dlugosciami petli? Rozdzielacz bedzie w prawej czesci domu wiec kilka petli bede mial z rozbiegiem w korytarzu. Musze sobie naszkicowac jak mi sie wydaje ze bedzie dobrze i tu zapodam.

----------


## aiki

Dobiegi powinny być w peszlach.

----------


## DrKubus

W peszlach czy w izolacji?

----------


## aiki

izolacji

----------


## sebcioc55

Żeby np idąc korytarzem nie grzały za mocno? Ale ja właśnie w korytarzu nie zamierzam robić specjalnej petli i liczę że te właśnie dobiegi będą go ogrzewać, tak się nie robi?

----------


## robbaz78

> U mnie podobnie, za projekt podlogowki ponino zrobionego OZC wola 450 zl. Troche duzo, chyba zamiast tego kupie 200m rurki wiecej i dam wszedzie co 10cm.....


Ja tak właśnie zrobiłem. Mam wszędzie co 10cm i wg mojego znajomego powinno być ok. U mnie wyszło tak +/- 900-1000m już nie pamiętam dokładnie, bo tyle teraz akcji mam na głowie, że nie ogarniam  :wink:  Znajomy ma w salonie co 15 i przy oknach co 10, a panele 10mm a ogrzewanie nie pochłania mu zbyt dużej energii. Czytałem na niemieckiej stronie, że ważna jest gęstość paneli i waga na m2. Wtedy lepiej przylegają do maty i odprowadzają ciepło. (dodatkowo nie ma efektu podnoszenia się podłogi) Podkład znalazłem 1,5mm 0,006 więc lepszego nie ma na rynku. Panele mają dokładnie 0,083 bo dostałem specyfikację techniczną, więc razem 0,09  :wink:  norma podobno jest do 0,15. Wiadomo, gres to nie jest - ale w całym domu płytki to też chyba przegięcie...nie wiem, nie znam się, nie orientuję...zarobiony jestem  :smile:  

Co do instalacji, mogę Ci wysłać zdjęcia mojej + skrzynki itp. może na coś się to przyda. Jednej rzeczy nie zrobiłem, no ale nie wszystko się pamięta...rurki które szły z rozdzielacza do dalszych pomieszczeń miałby być zaizolowane...ale nie są. Pamiętałem o peszlach w dylatacjach, ale kompletnie wyleciało mi z głowy izolacja rurek w przedpokoju (bo tu mam rozdzielacz - tak jak w projekcie) - nie żałuję, bo w kotłowni po zamontowaniu zmiękczacza,bojlera, pieca i w niedługim czasie falownika...mało miejsca się zrobiło...dwa zegary, filtr...ehhh. Jeszcze żonka wydzieliła sobie przestrzeń na pralkę i suszarkę....w zasadzie rozdzielacz nie miał prawa się tu już zmieścić...mam 12-tkę więc kawał skrzynki  :wink:

----------


## robbaz78

Także wrzucam tu kilka fotek mojej instalacji. A w wolnych chwilach rozmyślam nad osprzętem elektr. i wybiorę jednak Berker`a B.Kwadrat. Nie wiem jeszcze tylko jakie termoregulatory pokojowe wybiorę...jest tyle opcji, że szok  :wink:

----------


## robbaz78

Cd...

----------


## robbaz78

Cd...

----------


## robbaz78

Sorry za ten SPAM na Twoim profilu  :wink:  jak Ci się fotki przydadzą to zostaw, jak nie usuń  :wink:  nie znam Twojego maila, więc wrzuciłem tu bo szybciej. O tej izolacji zapomniałem zupełnie...a cały czas miałem to w głowie  :sad:  no nic. Okno w kuchni też przeoczyłem i osadzone mam 4cm za nisko  :sad:  blat kuchenny miał być na 90cm, a będzie na 86cm. Dramat. Mam nadzieję, że to tylko te dwie wtopy  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzieki robbaz, fajnie sie oglada zdjecia z domu takiego jak moj. A powiedz, gotowa podloga wchodzisz pod okna czy wyzej ze dochodzisz do nich?

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
ostatnio średnio mi idzie budowanie. Wczoraj zjebałem się z drabiny uszkadzając sobie nogę w kostce i ledwo chodzę, dobrze że się nie zabiłem! Jakbym sobie zrobił coś gorszego to pewnie bym tam leżał i umarł bo u mnie takie zadupie że nikt sie nie zainteresuje leżącym trupem na trawie  :wink: 
 Jak mi się noga ogarnie to będę jechał z wodkanem na razie przymiarki:

Rozstaw podejśc to 15 cm pod baterię ( u mnie tylko jedna taka sztuka w prysznicu), reszta pójdzie co 10 cm.



Sprawdziłem też ciśnienie wody, chyba niezłe:



Przywiozłem też w końcu rury na DZ, to PE 40 3x 150m, jak je wiozłem to komicznie to wyglądało  :smile: 







BTW: miałem oferte na wykonanie instalacji wod kan i podłogówki za 4000 zł brutto, teraz jak widze ile jest do zrobienia i ta moja zepsuta noga to nie wiem czy nie trzeba było skorzystać. Z drugiej strony gościu chciał robić na styro z ekranem i coś tam jeszcze na bogato. Jak zrobie sam to oszczędzę lekko 5k, więc chyba warto się wysilić.

Pozdrawiam czytających

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja miałem ofertę na 3500 zł woda, kanaliza, podłogówka na PEXach i kotłownia. Dobrze że wzionem tego typa do wody i kanalizy, bo bym się zamordował, a nie mam na to czasu.

Wracaj do zdrowia chopie i weź se kogoś do tej wody. Powinieneś za 1000-1500zł kogoś przyzwoitego znaleźć (bez CO).

p.s. Widzę że przyczepka też ma kontuzję.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja miałem ofertę na 3500 zł woda, kanaliza, podłogówka na PEXach i kotłownia. Dobrze że wzionem tego typa do wody i kanalizy, bo bym się zamordował, a nie mam na to czasu.
> 
> Wracaj do zdrowia chopie i weź se kogoś do tej wody. Powinieneś za 1000-1500zł kogoś przyzwoitego znaleźć (bez CO).
> 
> p.s. Widzę że przyczepka też ma kontuzję.


ee tam, sam bedę nakurwiał  :big tongue:  a przyczepkę poprawiłem młotkiem i jest jak nowa (btw była pożyczona  :wink: )

----------


## robbaz78

> Dzieki robbaz, fajnie sie oglada zdjecia z domu takiego jak moj. A powiedz, gotowa podloga wchodzisz pod okna czy wyzej ze dochodzisz do nich?


Nie czaję pytania za bardzo  :wink:  zmęczony może już jestem... dziś cały dzień gruntowałem ściany, bo ostatnio w te upały miałem przerwę - a muszę nadrobić stracony czas bo obiecałem żonce, że do końca wakacji się wprowadzimy. Ale jest ciężko. Dużo masz tej wody do położenia, 450m - szok !

----------


## aiki

Antek se kolano rozwalił. Chyba razem pili procenty.

----------


## sebcioc55

Chodzi mi o to czy płytkami/panelami w salonie tam gdzie masz okna do podłogi, to czy tymi panelami wchodzisz pod okno, czy może nachodzisz na ramę? Jeżeli to drugie to jak to wykończyc?
A te rury to do dolnego źródła pompy ciepła, będą 3 rowy po 75m i w to pojdzie ta rura. Przewymiarowana, ale to dobrze. Będzie też eksperymentalna PC od jblocha, zobaczymy czy to wszystko wyda  :wink:

----------


## robbaz78

> Chodzi mi o to czy płytkami/panelami w salonie tam gdzie masz okna do podłogi, to czy tymi panelami wchodzisz pod okno, czy może nachodzisz na ramę? Jeżeli to drugie to jak to wykończyc?
> A te rury to do dolnego źródła pompy ciepła, będą 3 rowy po 75m i w to pojdzie ta rura. Przewymiarowana, ale to dobrze. Będzie też eksperymentalna PC od jblocha, zobaczymy czy to wszystko wyda


Tam gdzie mamy drzwi balkonowe przesuwne i z niskim progiem montuję profil zakończeniowy firmy Balterio, łatwy montaż, solidne wykonanie no i nie ma efektu unoszącej się podłogi przy progu - to mnie zawsze denerwuje. Balterio -> http://www.balterio.com/pl/pl/profiles

Jeszcze jak widzę wykończone to silikonem, który z czasem odchodzi to aż żal. W zasadzie nie ma chyba lepszej metody. Listwa jest naprawdę delikatna i nie rzuca się w oczy. Dochodzę maksymalnie pod skrzydło, tak by zastosowanie niskiego progu miało sens  :wink:   Także chyba nic innego nie zastosuję, można też listwę aluminiową - wtedy będzie wykończenie identyczne jak niskiego progu.

PS. Nie załapałem jak widać z tą rurą 3x150m, przeoczyłem jakiś wątek widocznie  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Ten profil zakończeniowy jest spoko. Niestety ja tam gdzie będą okna do podłogi będę miał płytki ceramiczne, sporawe, a te tym bardziej potrzebują dylatacji przy ścianie/oknie. Więc nie wiem jak to wykończyć, jak wjadę pod okno to powiedzmy że będzie spoko, choć moim zdaniem i tak lipa bo wjadę tam kilka mm przez ciepły parapet. Natomiast jakbym dojechał płytkami do ramy, to musiałbym czymś zakryć taśmę dylatacyjną, tylko czym?

----------


## sebcioc55

Kto mi powie czy taka otulina może zostać? Kupiłem ją na alledrogo za grosze, i nie wiem czy większa średnica moze zostać, czy bardziej prawidłowo jest gdy bedzie bardziej dopasowana?

----------


## grend

powinna być bardziej dopasowana. Mi w hurtowni powiedzieli ze większość otulin jakie sprzedają ma grubość 9 mm, jak chciałem cieńsze do scian 8 cm - 6 mm to musiałem czekać na dowóz. To jest hurtownia typowo branzowa....

----------


## aiki

Jak weźmiesz o rozmiar mniejszą to poste odcinki da się naciągnąć

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Albo weź przetnij wzdłuż jak już masz i zlep taśmą. Może być brązowa, pakowa, głośna, za 2zł.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Albo weź przetnij wzdłuż jak już masz i zlep taśmą. Może być brązowa, pakowa, głośna, za 2zł.


Tak też robię.

Dzisiaj pojawił się długo oczekiwany transport styropianu. W sumie 60 m^3, z fabryki Arbet z Koszalina, więc wspieram lokalny przemysł  :wink: 

Gościu wyjeżdżając przestawił mi tymczasowy płot, więc musiałem naprawiać.



Tak to wyglądało po rozładowaniu, styro na podłoge powędrował już do domu.



Na ścianę pod fasadę wentylowaną pójdzie grafit 031 20 cm z frezem, to optymalna grubość, zwiększałem ją w OZC i wyniki były mizerne w porównaniu do wzrosztu kosztów.



Od końca okien, tam gdzie zaczynają się rolety idzie już EPS 038 (miał być 040 ale walneli się w fabryce, oby faktura była bez zmian..) o grubości 25cm bez freza bo takich grubych nie frezują, trudno jakoś sobie poradzę. Aby nie było lipy ta grubośc idzie też na szczyty, od wewnątrz szczyty będą ocieplone już tylko 10cm.



Na koniec styro pod podłogę, EPS 100 037, wolałem nie dawać EPS 80, dzisiaj jak miałem te dwa rodzaje w rękach to ciesze się że dołożyłem te kilka zł różnicy. Łaczna grubośc styropianu to 16 cm (6-4-6).



To co zostało, czekając na lepsze czasy zabezpieczyłem przed UV.



A w między czasie bawie się w tadzia norka, zgrzewam sobie rurki i układam kanalizacje, może nie układam, bardziej podłączam bezpośrednio podejścia ze ściany ze spustami w płycie fund. Stosuje wewnątrz rury PP, nie boją się gorącej wody, mydła i innych domowych chemikaliów.



Stuningowałem tez zgrzewarkę, to wersja stacjonarna, za chwilę ją przerobię na wersję mobilną.



Muszę zamówić rozdzielacz do podłogówki, bo jest szansa że zaczne ją jeszcze w tym tygodniu.

BTW: czy ktoś ma może jakieś podpowiedzi przy wyborze stelazy do WC i odpływów liniowych? Trzeba na coś uważać? Albo koniecznie wybrać?

----------


## davidoff9

Witam.

Wczoraj trafiłem na Twój dziennik :jaw drop:  i dzisiaj w pracy jestem niewyspany  :bash:  Przeczytałem za to cały :smile: 
Brak mi słów co do jakości Twojej pracy. Ale wiem jak się robi dla siebie (buduję MIDASa - domek identyczny stąd zainteresowanie Twoim dziennikeim) - sam murowalem działówki i jak patrzę na nośne (robota fachowców) to żałuję że tego sam nie zrobiłem. NIemniej jednak pierwsze i jedyne pytanie jakie mi się nasówa po cąłości tekstu to czym się zajmujesz zawodowo? :wink: 
Okna masz w tym kolorze który również ja chciałem (zamowiłem również z DAKO) tyle że byłem święcie przekonany że to złoty dąb. Nie zweryfikowałem tego :sad:  Patrzę na Twoje i przykro mi się robi. Największa wtopa na etapie dotychczasowych prac aż wstyd się przyznać :sad: 
Temat juz za mną, staram sie zapomnieć i się przyzwyczaić. Aktualnie czekam na tynki i cieszy mnie bardzo że jesteś krok przedemną, będzie co ściągać :smile: 

Instalację wodną mam już zrobioną i mój wykonawca, człowiek bardzo zaufany poleca stelarze SANIT (Eisenberg). Geberit ponoć przereklamowany. Za stelarze Sanit (z kneflem) płaciłem 400zł/szt.

Szybkich postępów prac (bo widzę że motywacji nie brakuje)!

----------


## sebcioc55

Czesc davidoff9  :smile:  ciesze sie ze dziennik Ci sie podoba. 
Midas tez fajny, to prawie identyczny projekt. Z midasa widzialbym teraz u siebie okno narozne w kuchni, ale bez zadnych podciagow, tylko ze slupkiem stalowym otulonym styrodurem.
Zawodowo jestem informatykiem, komputer, pingle na nosie i takie tam  :wink: 
W internecie jest wiele udokumentowanych samorobionych domow wlasnie przez pracownikow szerokorozumianej branzy IT, pewnie dlatego ze internet mamy we krwi i kilkanascie minut dziennie przed kompem zeby wrzucic fotki to nie problem.
O kolorze okien zapomnisz, urzadzisz sobie wnetrze czyms do nich nawiazujac i bedziesz zadowolony. Ja czasami mysle ze zrobilbym antracytowe, ale jakbym je mial to pewnie by mi bylo za ciemno i myslalbym o oregonie  :wink: 
Jezeli chodzi o same okna to spoko, ale firma ktora mi je sprzedawala, a wlasciwie jej szef to masakra, zero poszanowania klienta. Co sie okazalo dopiero po wplaceniu zaliczki, wczesniej byl wzorem.
Stelaz zamowilem dzisiaj rano, wybralem grohe rapid sl, ma dobre opinie i fajny przycisk, te geberitowe mi sie nie podobaja. Zamowilem tez odplyw liniowy, mam nadzieje ze czegos nie spie*****  :wink:  
Dobra wracam do rurek.

Pozdrawiam czytajacych

----------


## sebcioc55

Mam kolejną zagwozdkę, do której rozwiązania potrzebuję mądrzejszych głów. Otóż po tynkarzach w niektórych miejscach zostały "farfocle" z tynku, o takie o:



Ta kreska ołówkiem to wysokość styropianu, no i jak go będę układał to chciałbym żeby jakoś w miarę przylegał równo do ścian, a te farfocle mi beda przeszkadzać. Jak to się robi w normalnym życiu? Mam to olać i układać do tego? Skuć wszystko od kreski w dół - trochę mi się nie chce. Czy coś innego?

A z innych rzeczy to już prawie skończyłem wodę, zrobiłem wszystkie podejścia, zostało mi tylko je po podłączać do "magistrali głównej". W ramach ciekawostki zgrzałem ze sobą rurkę i kształtkę różnych producentów - nie widać różnicy. Na drugim zdjęciu widać takie zgrubienie wewnątrz, najpierw myślałem że to końcówka rurki się topi, ale po dogłębniejszym śledztwie okazało się że to materiał z wnętrza kolanka który po prostu sie zwałkował przy wciskaniu rurki, tak jest jak się ją wciska za daleko. Z jednej strony to trochę mniejszy przepływ, a z drugiej to pewniejsze połączenie. Takie moje zdanie.

----------


## DrKubus

Co do tynków nie pomogę, ja bym packą zeszlifował to co wystaje, a do reszty dosunął styropian i ew. pianką wypełnił jeśli są gdzieś większe dziury. Poza tym styropian na podłodze chyba się w foli kładzie?

Co do rurek, to wiem na pewno, że taki zawijas do duży błąd i należy go unikać. Połączenie musi być idealnie równe, w przeciwnym razie, nie dosyć że tworzą się tam "wiry" to jeszcze osadzają się różne świństwa i jeszcze bardziej "zamykają" przelot.

----------


## sebcioc55

Styropian oczywiście w folii, ale to nie zmienia faktu że fajnie by było jakby równo przylegał  :smile:  Chyba to skuje i przejade jakąś szlifierką, ale to w hu* roboty...
Z tymi wirami to nie wiedziałem ale co taki wir może zrobić? a z osadami i innymi ścierwami to trzeba walczyć zanim dostaną się do instalacji, oczywiscie staram się tego unikać, ale czasami po prostu się zrobi, a idealnego połączenia nie da się zrobić przy połączeniach zgrzewanych.
Drugi raz dołożyłbym (chyba nawet drugie tyle) i zrobiłbym instalację na pexie, było by szybciej i łatwiej.

----------


## DrKubus

Co do rur, próbowałem znaleźć źródło, niestety w tej chwili nie mogę go zlokalizować, na pewno czytałem o tym, gdy zastanawiałem się nad wyborem technologii. W tej chwili już nie pamiętam o co dokładnie chodziło z tymi wirami, ale z pewnością zaprezentowana na 2 zdjęciu fałda, pokazywana była jako błąd wykonania.

----------


## grend

... te wodne wiry to robienie sztuki z układania rur - fakt jest jeden zmniejszasz średnicę przepływu

Ile płaciłeś za m3 Arbetu 040 ? Mi tez właśnie tydzień temu przywieźli styro Arbetu....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Te farfocle olej. Daj po prostu na maxa do ściany, a najwyższą warstwę oddylatuj rozwijaną pianką do tego celu stworzoną. Skoro będziesz miał pompę ciepła, to te mikre waty strat po prostu nie zrobią różnicy. Ja nawet folii ostatecznie nie daję, bo stwierdziłem że woda na 1,2m nad łąkę nie podejdzie, a jak będzie powódź to i tak nic to nie da.
A jak myślisz o kuciu, to będziesz musiał kupić dużo pianki pistoletowej (ze dwa kartony), kleić do ściany i od razu obciążać w tym miejscu styropian na czas schnięcia, bo inaczej będzie Ci styropian wisiał. Ogólnie mało to ma wszystko sensu i zrób po prostu jak napisałem.

----------


## sebcioc55

@grend, za styro 040 mam cene 149 brutto z frezem, a za 031 z frezem 190zl. Ogolnie gdzie sie nie pytalem w e-hurtowniach to wszedzie jak jeden mowili ze zysk pomiedzy 15 a 20 cm jest minimalny i co jeszcze lepsze kazdy mowil ze przy grubosci 20 cm nie ma mostkow i nie trzeba frezowac  :wink: 
@Przemek, nie wien o co chodzi z tym podnoszeniem styro, ja tylko chce zeby mi ladnie przylegal do sciany  :smile:  bedzie tez mi sie lepiej ukladac reszte bo bedzie rowno.
A kto ma mi powiedziec gdzie zrobic dylatacje "wewnatrz" posadzki? Na pewno w progach, na pewno na granicy kuchni/jadalni i salon/korytarz. W sumie to tylko nie wiem jak to w salonie rozplanowac.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dylatacje wewnątrz robią ludzie od posadzek. Te od ściany też by zrobili, ale na przykład u mnie ostatnia warstwa to 5cm, więc wpycham tę rozwijaną piankę między ten styropian i ścianę. Inaczej trzeba to kleić jakąś taśmą samoprzylepną, więc chyba lepiej teraz, a poza tym będzie chyba szczelniej.
Gdybyś chciał kleić styropian pianką pistoletową, to on zawsze nieobciążony lekko wisi zanim przyjdzie beton, więc musiałbyś od razu obciążać. Zrobisz jak tam chcesz - różnica niewielka.

----------


## aiki

> @grend, za styro 040 mam cene 149 brutto z frezem, a za 031 z frezem 190zl. Ogolnie gdzie sie nie pytalem w e-hurtowniach to wszedzie jak jeden mowili ze zysk pomiedzy 15 a 20 cm jest minimalny i co jeszcze lepsze kazdy mowil ze przy grubosci 20 cm nie ma mostkow i nie trzeba frezowac 
> @Przemek, nie wien o co chodzi z tym podnoszeniem styro, ja tylko chce zeby mi ladnie przylegal do sciany  bedzie tez mi sie lepiej ukladac reszte bo bedzie rowno.
> A kto ma mi powiedziec gdzie zrobic dylatacje "wewnatrz" posadzki? Na pewno w progach, na pewno na granicy kuchni/jadalni i salon/korytarz. W sumie to tylko nie wiem jak to w salonie rozplanowac.


Dylatacje robisz pomiędzy poszczególnymi pętlami ogrzewania podłogowego.

----------


## grend

ja też miałem takie "paprochy" po tynkowaniu - kleiłem na to XPS na klej do styro, ale w pionie i krawędź XPS mam równo z wylewką

Ja kupiłem Arbet 040 bez frezu za 135 brutto - nie był to żaden sklep internetowy tylko dzwoniłem do przedstawiciela na Wielkopolske i się pytałem jaka hurtownia najwięcej sprzedaje ..... i okazało się ze jest taka cena...

----------


## hajnel

Styro do ściany, a dziury potraktuj najtańszą pianką. Szybko i dobrze.

----------


## robbaz78

> Czesc davidoff9  ciesze sie ze dziennik Ci sie podoba. 
> Midas tez fajny, to prawie identyczny projekt. Z midasa widzialbym teraz u siebie okno narozne w kuchni, ale bez zadnych podciagow, tylko ze slupkiem stalowym otulonym styrodurem.
> Zawodowo jestem informatykiem, komputer, pingle na nosie i takie tam 
> W internecie jest wiele udokumentowanych samorobionych domow wlasnie przez pracownikow szerokorozumianej branzy IT, pewnie dlatego ze internet mamy we krwi i kilkanascie minut dziennie przed kompem zeby wrzucic fotki to nie problem.
> O kolorze okien zapomnisz, urzadzisz sobie wnetrze czyms do nich nawiazujac i bedziesz zadowolony. Ja czasami mysle ze zrobilbym antracytowe, ale jakbym je mial to pewnie by mi bylo za ciemno i myslalbym o oregonie 
> Jezeli chodzi o same okna to spoko, ale firma ktora mi je sprzedawala, a wlasciwie jej szef to masakra, zero poszanowania klienta. Co sie okazalo dopiero po wplaceniu zaliczki, wczesniej byl wzorem.
> Stelaz zamowilem dzisiaj rano, wybralem grohe rapid sl, ma dobre opinie i fajny przycisk, te geberitowe mi sie nie podobaja. Zamowilem tez odplyw liniowy, mam nadzieje ze czegos nie spie*****  
> Dobra wracam do rurek.
> 
> Pozdrawiam czytajacych


żeś popłynął z tą branżą...ale fakt - też jestem z branży IT/Design - bardziej grafik niż informatyk - zaczynam wierzyć w to co piszesz. Mam na myśli to, iż nasza branża musi być precyzyjna i jak musimy czasem oddać w ręce nasz domek fachowcom to ąż żal...wczoraj jednego 3x poprawiałem - z 15m widziałem, że krzywo zamontował skrzynkę pocztową  :wink:   :smile:  coś w tym jest. Ja już nie mam na wszystko czasu - genralnie zajmuję się teraz wykończeniówką (płytki, farba, panele, gniazdka i włączniki, prace zewnętrzne robi ekipa) Z kolei płytki/fugi mam tak proste, że koleś który wnosił dziś panele podłogowe (w końcu przyjechał transport) zapytał czy od lasera robiłem  :wink:   :big grin:  żona już się wkurza, że przełużam i dała mi ostateczny termin rozpoczęcia odbioru technicznego na 20.08  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  jak żyć???

Też chcieliśmy w Oregonie, ale termin 2-3miesiące realizacji nas zniechęcił, do tego dopłata 30% do koloru. Dobry jest Oregon, aczkolwiek budujemy się w parku krajobrazowym i nie chcemy za bardzo odbiegać od pozostałych. Już sam projekt domu DURIS wprowadza niezłe zamieszanie architektoniczne  :wink:  poziome okna, narożne, płaska dachówka...w sierpniu/wrześniu pół dachu w panelach fotowoltaicznych... Antracytowych od początku nie chcieliśmy...takie widuję codziennie i całe w kurzu - raczej kobiety odrzucają ten kolor. Tym bardziej, że w środku jakoś wtedy tak industrialnie...i ciemno. U nas często wybierają orzech, złoty dąb, biały.

Mam także takie wrażenie, że jesteśmy z netem i to co w necie na bieżąco - więc nikt nas po prostu nie ściemni - dla wielu styro 0,031 a 0,040 to w zasadzie żadna różnica  :big grin:  a XPS i niebieskie STYRO to wg 90% praktycznie to samo  :sad: 

Co do stelaży ja kupuję w sobotę albo TECE, albo GROHE - kumpel który tego montuje full w Poznaniu mówi mi że GEBERIT ten dobry zaczyna się od 1300zł i wyżej jeśli kosztuje poniżej 1000zł to to samo jakościowo co inne marketowe produkty. Grohe ma fajne przyciski - fakt - aczkolwiek TECE też ma się czym pochwalić - więc wszystko zależy od oferty. PZDR  :wink:

----------


## robbaz78

W części dziennej masz dylatację pomiędzy kuchnią/jadalnią później robisz linię od miejsca gdzie powinien stać komin w salonie (wiem, że nie masz, no ale projekt ten sam to wymierzysz) prostopadle do początku progu przejścia z przedpokoju. Wiadomo, że w progach jak mówisz, aha no i przedpokój mam dylatację w poprzek jak się zaczyna ten kwadrat, z którego się wchodzi do sypialni i kotłowni  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

No ja się naczekałem na okna. Dom mam prawie na środku pola, od zachodu gdzie wieją najwieksze wiatry jeszcze nie mam zadnych drzew, wiec piach i kurz to u mnie codziennośc, akurat antracyt to nie był by dobry pomysł. 
Jeżeli chodzi o stelaż to wczoraj zamówiłem, a dzisiaj już przyjechała paleta z osprzetem. Jak dla mnie stelaż gitara, wyglada bardzo solidnie, nie wiem co miało by być w nim lepszego. Ma też fajny bajer że można wsadzić za przyciskiem jakąś kostke i zabarwić i zapachnić wodę do spłukiwania, ja jestem łasy na takie frykasy  :tongue: 
Wiedza ludzi się poprawia, ale nadal wiekszosc traktuje styropian jako styropian. W lokalnych hurtowniach przeważa 044, mają praktycznie każdą grubość do 15cm przyjeżdza pan edek i mówi że chce styropian tu mu daja, a że cena dobra to bierze. Jak przyjechał do mnie styropian to wziąłem sąsiada do pomocy przy rozładowywaniu żeby było szybciej, to jak widział te płyty 25cm to sie za głowe łapał, że to grubsze niż murowana ściana  :wink:  a grafitowy to pierwszy raz na oczy widział i pytał się na co to. 
Ja się staram budować nowocześnie, niestandardowo i się przykładam. Fakt, zajmuje mi to wiecej czasu, ktos by przyszedł zrobił żeby zrobić i też by było. Jak widzę ile wydałem do tej pory (176 364,61- zapisuję każdego wydanego grosza, od samego poczatku wraz z formalnościami itp, dokładnie wszystko co związane z budową, nawet koszt dentysty po uszkodzeniu zębów przez rusztowanie  :cool: )) to gdybym miał za wszystko komuś płacić to pewnie już bym miał 250k na liczniku.
Mecz się skończył to idę spać, bo jutro walczę dalej z podłogą. Ciągle się zastanawiam czy jest sens u mnie dawać folię pod styro... w U-wert czy ta folia jest czy jej nie ma w ogóle nic nie zmienia.... powodzi u mnie nie będzie, płyta na XPSie, pod nim folia 0,2, pod nim przesiąkliwy piasek. Nie wiem, ktoś mi doradzi?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## sebcioc55

> W części dziennej masz dylatację pomiędzy kuchnią/jadalnią później robisz linię od miejsca gdzie powinien stać komin w salonie (wiem, że nie masz, no ale projekt ten sam to wymierzysz) prostopadle do początku progu przejścia z przedpokoju. Wiadomo, że w progach jak mówisz, aha no i przedpokój mam dylatację w poprzek jak się zaczyna ten kwadrat, z którego się wchodzi do sypialni i kotłowni


dzięki bardzo  :smile: ) jasno i czytelnie. A projekt miałeś czy ten kto robił kładł na bieżąco?

----------


## robbaz78

Projekt czego? Ogrzewanie podłogowe masz na myśli?

----------


## sebcioc55

tak

----------


## robbaz78

Kumpel mi to robił, więc i on zaprojektował całe ogrzewanie - on przygotuje mi też kotłownię. W zasadzie czekam, aż znajdzie lukę i do mnie wpadnie, bo czas ucieka. Nic specjalnie skomplikowanego ten projekt - widziałem wydruki. Całą dokumentację dostanę jak skończy kotłownię - czekam na gazownię - bo na dniach mają mi zrobić skrzynkę, wtedy przeciągnę gaz do środka i koniec. Teraz jestem na etapie wyboru podgrzewacza wody.

----------


## sebcioc55

@robbaz a po co Ci podgrzewacz? Nie będziesz miał kotła gazowego?

A u mnie na placu boju prace posuwają się naprzód. Dzisiaj rano pojechałem do hurtowni po folię, ale wczoraj pół dnia walczyłem z tymi farfoclami z tynku. Jednak postanowiłem je zlikwidować (co dzisiaj przy układaniu styropianu okazało się dobrym posunięciem), najpierw wyrysowałem sobie wszedzie troche laserem, troche poziomicą linie do której chce zlikwidować te farfocle:



Następnie potraktowałem je takim zestawem, bruzdownica z jedną tarczą ustawiona na 1,5 cm:



Następnie najcięższy etap to kucie, ręcznie to bym się chyba zejechał, dobra maszyna to poszło w miarę, po silce było elegancko, ale już po BK musiałem uważać bo delikatny.



Efekt nie jest idealny, ale jest dobrze, milimetrowe górki został, które i tak styropian powinien "pochłonąć". Chciałem to szlifować taką szlifierką z okrągłym papierem ściernym, ale po pierwszym podejściu zrezygnowałem, ten tynk jest za twardy, szlifowałbym to chyba z rok i zużył tone papieru.



W tym miejscu chciałbym bardzo podziękować mojej MAMIE, za to że zostawia swoje sprawy i znajduje czas żeby przynieść mi obiad  :smile:  To na prawdę dużo daje i pozbawia kolejengo zmartwienia. Gdyby nie ona to nie miał bym siły tego wszystkiego zrobić.
Żeby nie było że obiad jakiś słaby to wrzucam zdjęcie  :stir the pot: 



Poniżej jeden pokój już prawie cały ułożony, na styropian pójdzie jeszcze folia alu no i podłogówka.



A teraz już tradycyjnie, pytanie dnia: co mam z tym zrobić? Rozumiem że syfon podłączyć do kanalizy, ale co z samym odpływem, na czym go postawić ? Normalnie na styro i zostawić go do zalania betonem przez posadzkarzy? A co z ewentualnymi rurkami od OP, mogą leżeć pod nim?



Pozdrawiam czytających.

----------


## grend

Wrzuć sobie w google "montaż odpływ liniowy" i zdjęcia może coś pomoze...

Jaka jest regulacja nóżek tego odpływu ? i jaka jest całkowita wysokość przy max regulacji ?

PS - dobrze ze wrzuciłeś zdjecie bo mam wtopę z kanaliza bo wejście jest w miejscu gdzie będą nóżki odpływu.  ... będę musiał ja szybko przebudować

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wrzuć sobie w google "montaż odpływ liniowy" i zdjęcia może coś pomoze...
> 
> Jaka jest regulacja nóżek tego odpływu ? i jaka jest całkowita wysokość przy max regulacji ?
> 
> PS - dobrze ze wrzuciłeś zdjecie bo mam wtopę z kanaliza bo wejście jest w miejscu gdzie będą nóżki odpływu.  ... będę musiał ja szybko przebudować


Troche już ogarnąłem na necie temat odpływów i niektórzy nawet mówią że nóżki nie potrzebne. Pod niego idzie beton, więc jak sam to robisz to trochę zabawy i go ustawisz sobie tak jak chcesz, nie musisz mieć nóżek, więc i kanaliza może zostać, poziomica i ogień.

----------


## robbaz78

> @robbaz a po co Ci podgrzewacz? Nie będziesz miał kotła gazowego?


Będę miał, ale facet z firmy montującej panele fotowoltaiczne doradził mi abym wybrał opcję podgrzewacza elektr. i trochę dał mi do myślenia. Zrobiłem analizę i faktycznie ma to sens. W poprzednim domu na CWU wydawałem rocznie 1300-1500zł / gaz (nie liczę już prądu) więc to spora oszczędność. Zobaczymy jak to się sprawdzi w praktyce. Dostałem dotację, bez dotacji bym się na to nie szarpnął.

----------


## sebcioc55

1300 to jakaś masakra, za grzanie wody gazem?? Ja w poprzednim mieszkaniu za ciepłą wodę dla dwóch osób płaciłem jakieś grosze miesięcznie za gaz (40zł), w tym było też gotowanie na kuchence gazowej. Może nie miałeś zmywarki i godzinami lałeś ciepłą wodę?
Dotacja na kredyt w BOŚ banku?
BTW: sprawdz skrzynke forumową.

----------


## robbaz78

> 1300 to jakaś masakra, za grzanie wody gazem?? Ja w poprzednim mieszkaniu za ciepłą wodę dla dwóch osób płaciłem jakieś grosze miesięcznie za gaz (40zł), w tym było też gotowanie na kuchence gazowej. Może nie miałeś zmywarki i godzinami lałeś ciepłą wodę?
> Dotacja na kredyt w BOŚ banku?
> BTW: sprawdz skrzynke forumową.


Czy ja wiem, czy masakra... Miałem Junkersa z 2003r. bez szału, bez zasobnika, mało wydajny no a w rodzinie 5os  :wink:  duża wanna, 2 prysznice, kuchnia, pralnia...no trochę tego schodzi. Zmywarka oczywiście była, pralka także  :wink:  nie wspomnę o tym, że nie było cyrkulacji CWU więc porażka generalnie. Sprawdzałem na kalkulatorze charaktersytyki Durisa 3 na stronie biura projektowego i mój wynik wcale nie odbiega od instalacji standardowej i normatywnego zużycia gazu na potrzeby CWU. Normatywne rozumiem coś 4os rodzina i średnie zużycie ciepłej wody na os. Wychodzi tyle samo jak na charakterystyce energ. Durisa 3 tu:

http://www.domenadom.pl/calc/index?id=72

----------


## DrKubus

Wrócę jeszcze do montażu odpływu w łazience, rozmawiałem wczoraj z magikami, którzy się tym zajmują i stwierdzili że bezpieczniej jest w miejsce odpływu (na czas zalewania posadzki) położyć styropian (obciążyć czymś) i montować dopiero później, w razie jakiegoś problemu jest dużo łatwiejszy dostęp i nie masz kucia posadzki.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wrócę jeszcze do montażu odpływu w łazience, rozmawiałem wczoraj z magikami, którzy się tym zajmują i stwierdzili że bezpieczniej jest w miejsce odpływu (na czas zalewania posadzki) położyć styropian (obciążyć czymś) i montować dopiero później, w razie jakiegoś problemu jest dużo łatwiejszy dostęp i nie masz kucia posadzki.


No ale dobra, styropian na czas zalewania, ale potem co? Wydlubac styro i wsadzic tam odplyw? On nie moze stac na samych nozkach bo one beda staly na styropianie posadzkowym i sie powbijaja. Z reszta nie wiem co tam ma sie stac, tam jest prosty syfon z dojsciem od gory i nic wiecej. Szkoda ze moj kierbud olewa mnie cieplym moczem, bo moze by cos zyciowego podpowiedzial...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Patrząc jak u mnie robili, to patent ze styropianem chyba dobry. Potem sobie ustawisz wysokość do posadzki i zalejesz kawałkiem betonu ukręconym mieszarką, a teraz jak się dupniesz i Ci zabetonują pół centa za wysoko, to będziesz to później pruł razem z podłogówką.

----------


## sebcioc55

No chyba tak zrobie, chociaż chciałbym żeby odrazu mi zrobili spadki to i by odpływ można odrazu zmaonować, ale może faktycznie sam to sobie później zaleje. Poniżej zdjęcie przymiarki z odpływem (zdjęcie dla Grenda co by zobaczył że nóżki nie przeszkadzają). Specjalnie szukałem odpływu z głębokim syfonem bo te płytkie potrafią szybko wyschnąć i przy oczyszczalni podobno mogą się łatwo poddać i wpuścić "bąka" do wewnątrz domu  :roll eyes:  tak przynajmniej mówił mi kiedyś gościu od wod-kan co miał u mnie robić ale za biedny jestem na to.



Tak rozwiązałem podejście do ubikatora w dużej łazience. Zastanawiałem się czy nie iść przy ścianie żeby mniej docinać styropian ale im prostrze rury tym lepiej.



No i na koniec moje pytanie. Z lewej strony idzie 2m rura ze spadkiem od odpływu liniowego, po prawej jest odpływ z umywalki. Czy takie rozwiązanie jak widać (kolanko 90*) jest dobre? Bo woda jak zleci z umywalki to zawsze troche podejdzie do odpływu, ale zanim zdąży to powinna już spłynąć bo tam bedzie wyżej. Chyba że macie jakiś inny pomysł? Wszelkie sugestie prosiłbym w paincie  :big grin:  to na prawde wszystko rozjaśnia, lepiej niż 1000 słów  :wink: 



a tak po za tym to mam słabą motywację, co raz wiecej do zrobienia, czuję się zmęczony, to już ponad rok budowy, a końca nie widać. Dzisiaj zapłaciłem fakturę za styropian, spokojnie bym sobie za to poleciał na wakacje do meksyku... może tam bym nabrał nowych sił, zmotywował się, a styropian bym kupił za pare lat  :roll eyes:

----------


## anowicki84

hej,
kiedy wracasz z meksyku?

----------


## sebcioc55

Wróciłem w niedzielę  :wink: 
Mój dziennik spadł prawie na sam dół strony dla samorobów  :big tongue:  ale widzę że ogólnie jest zastój.
U mnie na budowie kryzys, chyba jest mocno powiązana z chińskim rynkiem  :tongue:  Jak nie praca, to urlopy, wesela albo kawalerskie no i po drodze trafiła się jeszcze choroba. Więc średnio mam co pisać i pokazywać. Niestety czas mnie goni więc muszę się spiąć, za jakiś czas coś tu zapodam - jak będzie co.
A tym czasem czy spadek ciśnienia wody w instalacji z rur PP o 0,2 bara ( z 6,2 do 6,0) w ciągu 48h przy zmiennej temperaturze jest ok? Robiłem testy wg normy PN-ENV 12108 wodą pod ciśnieniem z sieci 6,2 bara i powietrzem z kompresora pod ciśnieniem 8 bar. Testy wg norm są w porządku, ale i tak w nocy gdy temperatura spada to po kilku dniach ciśnienie jest co raz niższe, ale chyba to normalne? I tak już częściowo wszystko zakryłem styropianem, ale jest jeszcze szansa naprawy, bo jak przyjdzie beton z rurkami to już będzie kaplica.


pozdrawiam

----------


## aiki

Jest ok. Same PP też się trochę rozszerzy.

----------


## grend

Odgrzewam sstary temat.
Jak robiłeś wykończenie dachu to skos tych klinów robiłeś w ten sposób aby kładąc ostatni rząd dachówki była prosta płaszczyzna ?? czy brałeś inny namiar ??? Blachę okapowa w jaki sposób zginałes - to jest duzy problem aby estetycznie to zrobić ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Odgrzewam sstary temat.
> Jak robiłeś wykończenie dachu to skos tych klinów robiłeś w ten sposób aby kładąc ostatni rząd dachówki była prosta płaszczyzna ?? czy brałeś inny namiar ??? Blachę okapowa w jaki sposób zginałes - to jest duzy problem aby estetycznie to zrobić ?


Witam,
skos klinów wszędzie był identyczny, miałem niewielkie różnice więc za dużo się z tym nie bawiłem, ale tak, robiłem wszystko do jednego poziomu, u mnie to polegało na ewentualnym przesunięciu klina w górę lub w dół. Blachę miałem zrobioną na wymiar i wygiętą tak jak chciałem. Za wszystko zapłaciłem chyba niecałe 200zł. Zamów sobie na tej stronie lub wykonaj gdzieś lokalnie w tych wymiarach:

----------


## grend

Dzięki

Folnet Folnet - zakupiłem tam pełno foli i miesci się aż 10 km ode mnie - byłem tam a jednak nie zlokalizowałem że takimi rzeczami tez się zajmują....

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja kupiłem u nich bardzo dużo, mają bardzo dobre podejście do klienta i przy okazji wszystkie akcesoria dachowe ;]

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Róbco, bo cie wydupco.

----------


## sebcioc55

Panie robie robie, dzisiaj robiłem DZ do pompy ciepła, od 7 prawie do 21. Rurę 150m fi40 rozłożyłem prawie w pojedynke, na koniec pomógł mi kolega Grzegorz (już się pojawiał w dzienniku), a dugą rurę już położyłem z jego bratem Krzyśkiem (też już był przy okazji podbudowy pod PF).
Niestety dzisiaj nie starczyło dnia aby skończyć, zostało wykonane 2/3, reszta musi poczekać na lepsze czasy, czyli mój dzień wolny  :wink: 
Nie mam siły aby wrzucić zdjęcia, kiedyś uzupełnię.

Pozdro dla budujących!

----------


## sebcioc55

Asz mi wstyd tak dawno się konkretnie nie udzielałem. Tak wyszło, mało czasu mam na cokolwiek, dlatego też budowa się wlecze. No ale po kolei, na czym ja tam ostatnio skończyłem.... kanalizacje zrobiłem miejscami trzeba było cudować bo zmieniały się koncepcje.

*CIEPŁA I ZIMNA WODA UŻYTKOWA*

Instalacje wodne wykonałem z rur PP-R KAN w systemie zgrzewanym. Dużo z tym pier***** ale jest moim zdaniem pewnie (na początku miałem wątpliwości) no i tanie (za całość gadgetów do instalacji zużyłem ok 650 zł, a jeszcze sporo mi zostało). 
Jeszcze przed wodą rozłożyłem instalacje centralnego odkurzacza, zajeło mi to chyba z 40 min, wszystko klejone.



Całą instalację wodną prowadziłem w warstwie izolacji, na spód poszło 6cm styro, potem warstwa instalacyjna 4cm i na to kolejne 6cm. Ponieważ trochę się wkopałem z gotowymi mijankami i nie kupiłem kolanek 45* to już tak zostało, moze i dobrze bo wiekszosc rur idzie w sporej odleglosci od siebie. Przysporzyło mi to dodatkowej roboty ale chyba tak będzie lepiej.



Puściłem też kilka zapomnianych kabli, głównie do czujników i fotokomórek



Miałem też pomocnika  :wink: 









Tutaj podejście w kuchni, widać też odejście z zaworem do zmywarki, zostało to podpowiedziane przez gościa którego usługi kosztowały by w sumie ok 6k zł, a ja sobie zrobiłem to sam  :yes: 













nie wiem dlaczego wcześniej na to nie wpadłem, ale mogłem kupic styropian 10 + 6 cm i w tym grubsyzm wycinać rowki na rury itp. Było by mniej układania i cudowania. A rowki bym wycinał tym:





Tak to mniej wiecej wygladało na zakończenie:



Zanim wszystko przykryłem biały korzuchem zrobiłem próbę ciśnienową, a właściwie kilka, jak nie kilkanaście, bo nie mogłem uwierzyć że jest szczelnie  :bash: 

Próbe robiłem wg normy PN-ENV 12108,



Najpierw test robiłem powietrzem pod cisnieniem 8 bar, za pomocą okazyjnie kupionego w biedronce potwora  :cool: 



A to zgapione od wariata, sam bym na to nie wpadł ;P







spadek ciśnienia przez czas próby minimalny i w pełni akceptowalny, ale i tak w to nie wierzyłem więc wziąłem spryskiwacz z wodą z mydłem i se psikałem po łączeniach  :wink:  bąbelki były tylko na korkach, trzymają tylko do 6 bar.



Na koniec jak juz uwierzyłem w szczelnośc to wpuściłem tam wodę z wodociągu, która czasami dobija do 6,6 bara.



Próby na wodzie też okazały się pomyślne, więc tak zostawiłem i wszystko zakryłem styro. Poniżej fajny przegląd zdjęć z tego samego ujecia.











Na ostatnich fotach widać już przygotowania do ogrzewania podłogowego, już dzisiaj nei chce mi się wrzucać z tego zdjęć więc zapodam jutro. Oj stałem się leniwy  :wink: 

Pozdro dla budujących!

----------


## aiki

Jak Ty leniwy to co o mnie można powiedzieć?  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

*OGRZEWANIE PODŁOGOWE/ŚCIENNE*

Jak obiecałem tak robię. Głównym składnikiem ogrzewania podłogowego jest rura PE-RT Blue Floor KAN fi16.
Najpierw na styropian ułożyłem folie z kreskami co by mi się równo rurki układało.





Ponieważ w ramach oszczędności kupiłem rure w krążku 600m, co z jednej strony było dobre bo było mniej odpadów ( w sumie wykorzystałem całą), wrzuciłem całość na opatentowany przeze mnie rozwijak:







Niestety krążek był kurewsko ciężki i nieporęczny, trochę się namęczyłem żeby go tam wsadzić, ale potem już był luz, urzadzenie spełniło swoje zadanie, bez niego w pojedynke nie dał bym rady. Reszte rur kupiłem już w krążku 200m, w sumie na całość poszło mi 800m rury, zostało możze z 20-30m odpadów po docinaniu przy rozdzielaczu.
Całość monotwałem głównie spinkami i tackerem który kupiłem za 200zł nówke  :wink:  miejscami też korzystałem z listw tych co użyłem do montażu rur na ścianie w łazience, całkiem wygodne, jednak droższe  i mniej elastyczne niż spinki. Ale jak się nie wie jak mają iść rurki i 3x się zmienia zdanie to są całkiem odpowiednie.



No i zacząłem rozkładanie, pierwsza pętla szła długo, ale reszta to już pikuś, teraz jestem fachowcem i moge to robić innym za kase. Jak mi się przypomni ile ludzie za to wołali to mnie zalewa pusty śmiech. 

Wiatrołap - pętla zrobiona na powrocie z ogrzewania ściennego w łazience. Tutaj aby połaczyć rurki ze ściany z nowymi musiałem dać złączke, która owinąłem dylatacją chroniąc przed betonem.





Salon z otwartą kuchnią - w salonie 3 pętle i czwarta w kuchni. Wg zaleceń wujka google nie dałem rurek pod szafkami kuchennymi.







Korytarz - nie ma osobnej pętli, ponieważ jest otwarty na salon, zasilają go bezotulinowe dobiegi i powroty. Tutaj się przydały listwy na rurki.







WC - pętla w małym kibelku zrobiona na powrocie z kuchni. Tutaj zagęszczenie rurek zmniejsza się z 15 cm ( tyle jest w reszcie pomieszczeń) na 10 cm żeby w dupke nie było zimno  :cool: 



Łazienka - osobna pętla, rozstaw też co 10cm + pokazywana wcześniej pętla na ścianie. Tu znowu wujek mówił żeby pod wanną nie dawać rurek, to nie dałem. W zamian za to wrzucę tam jakieś resztki styro, żeby woda wolniej stygła. Na drugiej fotce widać też styropian w miejscu odpływu liniowego, nie odważyłem się zrobić go na gotowo.





Pokoje i sypialnia z garderobą. Rozstaw co 15 cm oraz w garderobie co 20cm.







Pomieszczenie techniczne - tutaj nie ma żadnej pętli, jednak wyszło najwięcej rury na m2  :wink:  + grzejnik w postaci rozdzielacza. Rozdzielacz to valvex z nierdzewki z rotametrami i zaworami do regulowania kazdej pętli z osobna. Jak za 500 zł to jest zajebisty  :smile:  Do połączenia rur z rozdzielaczem użyłem złączek skręcanych.











Wyciąłem też dziurę na kabelki jakby kiedyś zachciało mi się elektrozaworów - chociaż wątpie. Całość po skręceniu zalałem lekko przytłumioną wodą z wodociągu. Nic nie cieknie i cisnienie stałe - więc git, mozna lać beton.



Poniżej też rozpiska poszczególnych pętli z metrażem. Wg speców jest ok  :smile: 



Za całość zapłaciłem trochę ponad 3 tys. Jak sprzedam listwy montażowe które mi zostało (a kupiłem je w cenie połowy tego co na alledrogo) to będzie trochę mniej. Oczywiście mogło by być taniej, mogłem wziąć rurki z casto za 1,20 zł/mb, ale aż taki oszczędny nie jestem.
W tym miejscu chciałem przede wszystkim podziękować jbloch'owi za wsparcie merytoryczne oraz za podpowiedzi aiki'emu. Czasami potrzeba czyjejś pomocy, bo w necie nie na każde swoje pytanie można znaleźć odpowiedź.

*TIPS&TRICKS* taka podpowiedź, jak robicie sami podłogówke to kupcie najpierw szafke i rozdzielacz a potem rozkładajcie pętla jedna za drugą i podłączajcie od razu rurki do rozdzielacza. Ja najpierw rozłożyłem wszystkie rurki a dopiero potem przyszedł rozdzielacz. Namęczyłem się z tymi rurami i niepotrzebnie musiałem obcinać zostawione na zapas metry rur.


koszt: [zł]	Uwagi
1440	        rura PE-RT Kan Blue Floor 16x2 600m
200	                listwy montażowe do ogrzewania
293.58	        folia do podlogowki, uchwyty, tasmy, dylatacja
58	                spinki do rur OP 2x250szt.
52	                100m duct tape
121	                spinki do rur OP 4x250szt.
475	                rura PE-RT Kan Blue Floor 16x2 200m
504	                rozdzielacz do podłogówki 9 obwodów z rotametrami
11	                2x złączka do podlaczenia rur do rozdzielacza
60	                2x zawór kulowy 1" i redukcje
20	                gadgety do podlogowki
191                 szafka na rozdzielacz + 16szt złaczek
SUMA:           *3425.58*

----------


## aiki

> *OGRZEWANIE PODŁOGOWE/ŚCIENNE*
> 
> 
> W tym miejscu chciałem przede wszystkim podziękować jbloch'owi za wsparcie merytoryczne oraz za podpowiedzi aiki'emu. Czasami potrzeba czyjejś pomocy, bo w necie nie na każde swoje pytanie można znaleźć odpowiedź.
> 
> *TIPS&TRICKS* taka podpowiedź, jak robicie sami podłogówke to kupcie najpierw szafke i rozdzielacz a potem rozkładajcie pętla jedna za drugą i podłączajcie od razu rurki do rozdzielacza. Ja najpierw rozłożyłem wszystkie rurki a dopiero potem przyszedł rozdzielacz. Namęczyłem się z tymi rurami i niepotrzebnie musiałem obcinać zostawione na zapas metry rur.


Nie wiem o co chodzi ale polecam sie na przyszłość. Choć jesteś do przodu z robotą więc to ja będę pytał.

Tips&Trick - w sumie o tym myślałem a teraz jestem pewien  :smile: .

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

O kufa! 

Najładniejszy ten wężyk i kable przed rurami. A skąd pomysł żeby styropian łańcuchową atakować?

Jestem pod wrażeniem. Też się muszę zabrać za swoją budowę bo mnie zaraz śniegi zastaną i będą ludzie się śmiać że nie skończyłem. Gdzieś tu miałem wnioski urlopowe...

----------


## aiki

Rozumiem, że Przemek bierze tackera od Sebcia a potem biorę go ja?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja mam podłogówkę beztackerową i w dodatku już zalaną. Znalazłem wniosek i nie zawaham się go użyć.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Rozumiem, że Przemek bierze tackera od Sebcia a potem biorę go ja?


Nie widzę przeszkód, tacker jak nowy. Przybił tylko 1500 spinek. Bardzo go szanowałem  :yes: 

Panowie, forum jest przede wszystkim od szukania odpowiedzi na swoje pytania. Ja takie posiadam. Ponieważ z pewnych względów muszę opuścić bieżące lokum więc koniecznie muszę doprowadzić dom do stanu "do wprowadzki" czyli bieżąca woda ze ściany, działająca kanaliza i ciepło w stopy. Oczywiście bez płytek i innych luksusów. Żeby tego dokonać muszę wykonać elewację (może być nieotynkowana) oraz sufity podwieszane. O ile elewacji nie boje się powierzyć zaprzyjaźnionej firmie to o sufity się martwię, bo jestem prawie pewien że nikt nie zrobi mi tego tak jakbym zrobił to sobie sam (no może oprócz tego gościa z youtuba). Czyli dobrze i szczelnie (chociaż nigdy tego nie robiłem  :smile: ) Sfufit za samą robocinę kosztował by mnie ok. 5000 zł, natomiast robocizna za elewację na gotowo (z tynkiem) to koszt ok 8000 zł. A zima niedługo zapuka. liczę że obydwie sprawy zajęły by mi każda 2 miesiace po pracy. Razem 4 miechy, czyli mógłbym sie wprowadzić pod koniec lutego, a w między czasie 3x bym sie rozchorował albo w ogóle bym zamarzł i umarł.
Zatem dla wytrwałych którzy doczytali:
*- zlecić wykonanie sufitu podwieszanego?
- czy może zlecić wykonanie elewacji?*

Co prawda nie wiem jakby było gdybym zrobił elewacje i zalepił siatką a tynk na wiosne (ile może kosztować samo tynkowanie elewacji?)
Będę wdzięczny za każdą opinię, bo jestem w kropce. Najlepiej bym wszystko zrobił sam, no ależ kurwa nie mam wyjścia  :mad:  :bash:  Dodatkowe przeprowadzki i koszty wynajmu czegoś przemawiają na korzyść zlecenia prac.

aiki, Przemek, wy już macie doświadczenie z elewacją. Co radzicie?

----------


## aiki

Elewacje zleć bo zima idzie a sufit możesz nawet w mrozie dłubać i na głowę nie pada.
Z elewacją jak dobra firma to w dwa tygodnie po sprawie- albo krócej. 
Jeśli na elewacji coś spieprzą to będzie to widać- umów się na termowizję.
Jak ci KG zrobią nieszczelnie to nie zawsze to zobaczysz.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zgadzam się z przedpiszczcą, tylko weź bez tynków. U mnie robią za 17zł/m2, więc elewacja włącznie z gruntowaniem to z 3500-4000zł. Przyjdą, zrobią szybko, a Tobie nie będzie po nerach wiało i lało się na łeb. I z rusztowania nie spadniesz. Robota w sumie dosyć łatwa, ale upierdliwa i długotrwała, więc wolałbym robić sufity. Zdecydowanie!

Samo tynkowanie jak sprytnie rozplanujesz, to też można samemu, albo z jednym pomocnikiem. A przez sprytnie mam na myśli podzielenie jej na trzy poziome pasy na przykład, albo zrobienie poziomych linii w innym kolorze. Wtedy rozkładasz rusztowanie na całej szerokości ściany, przyklejasz taśmę malarską i w jednym kroku robisz tylko pas o szerokości max 1,5m - jeden nakłada, a drugi zaciera. Potem od nowa i od nowa. Zejdzie dłużej, ale to i tak dosyć szybka robota, dosyć w sumie łatwa (robiłem kominy i jest dużo łatwiej niż myślałem) i za dwa dni można zrobić we dwóch cały dom. Zapłacić musiałbyś ekipie przynajmniej 10zł/m2. Tylko poćwicz wcześniej na jakimś kawałku szopy u rodziców, czy czegoś. Kup wiadro za 70zł i... może gorzej nie będzie niż jest. Ale to na samym końcu, jak Ci kasy zostanie.

----------


## grend

To ja się podpinam do tematu, bo rzeźbię styropian i końca nie widać a zima niedługo i jeszcze ten dach. Można zrobić raz klejem i tak zostawić przez zimę i wiosną dać 2 warstwę i tynk. Czy jednak trzeba dac jakąś chemię na klej ?

Z moich doświadczeń bo stelaż mam w 2/3 zrobiony rób zdecydowanie sufity. Idzie szybko, zdecydowanie szybciej niż ocieplanie. Jak ekipa zrobi ci styro to można dokładnie przejrzeć i wszelkie niedoróbki można pouzupełniać pianką. Następna sprawa - dobrze wykonanych elewacji jest z 30%, głównie widać łączenia siatki bo ekipy baaaardzo dozują klej (co nie znaczy że inwestor ma oszczędności  :mad:  ) i chcąc nie chcąc na łączeniu jest zawsze grubiej. Najlepiej ogladac elewację o swicie i zmierzchu. 

Sebastian ile czasu zajęło tobie rozłożenie tych rur, bo ja mam pomagać znajomemu i jestem trochę przerażony jego "zorganizowaniem" i boję się ze będzie to trwało tygodniami...
Ile metrów masz sufitów ? Masz skosy ?

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzięki pany za podpowiedzi. Potarguję jeszcze cenę za elewację. Wiem że tynkowanie zlecę na pewno, nie mam nikogo do pomocy, a samemu na pewno nie położę tynku dobrze, a znowu jakiegoś szarpidruta brać i mu mówić co ma robić to bedzie jeszcze gorzej niż samemu. U mnie tynku zew. będzie 180m2. Pierwotnie miałem plan położyć styro i siatke i zagruntować na zime. Ale jest co raz zimniej, dzisiaj rano było u mnie 4*C, jak przyjechałem na budowe przed 7 to normalnie masakra, fakt że po południu słońce tak dawało że w koszulce mozna było latac. Po waszych radach zlecę elewację firmie w całości. Tylko jeszcze pojeżdżę po budowach gdzie robili i będę ich mocno nadzorował. Na wiosnę będzie pewnie tyle do zrobienia że wole mieć ten tynk już z głowy. Ceny za 1m^2 elewacji na gotowo za robocizne to 45zł, a sufity od 40-80zł w zależności od cudaczności  :wink: 





> To ja się podpinam do tematu, bo rzeźbię styropian i końca nie widać a zima niedługo i jeszcze ten dach. Można zrobić raz klejem i tak zostawić przez zimę i wiosną dać 2 warstwę i tynk. Czy jednak trzeba dac jakąś chemię na klej ?


chyba trzeba zagruntować




> Sebastian ile czasu zajęło tobie rozłożenie tych rur, bo ja mam pomagać znajomemu i jestem trochę przerażony jego "zorganizowaniem" i boję się ze będzie to trwało tygodniami...
> Ile metrów masz sufitów ? Masz skosy ?


rozłożenie których rur? Od wody to nie wiem, z 2 tyg popołudniami może, albo mniej. Zalezy jak masz skomplikowana instalacje, najdłużej zajmuje rozkminianie co i jak. Ja drugi raz bym puścił rurki w PF jednorodne - szybciej lepiej taniej. A rurki od podłogówki to z 2-3 dniówki ze wskazaniem na dwie wraz z podłączeniem rozdzielacza.
Sufitów mam 108m^2 bez skosów. Ale chyba coś tam wycudaczę  :wink:  Siakąś półkę w salonie albo coś.

----------


## grend

Chodziło mi tylko o ogrzewanie podłogowe czyli można szybko i sprawnie... zobaczymy. 

Jak masz sufity bez skosów to idzie ekspresowo - jakies 20 metrów kwadratowych dziennie samego stelażu. Tylko potrzebne jest rusztowanie albo paczki styro ....

----------


## sebcioc55

*28.09.2015 Posadzka*

Witam,
wczoraj się zrobiła posadzka :smile:  wiedziałem że będzie zajebiście zrobiona, więc to była tylko formalność  :smile:  przyjechali po 8, a o 13 juz się zawijali. Jeszcze nie sprawdzałem poziomów, ale byłem przy tym jak robili i jak polewałem dzisiaj wodą to wszystko wygląda w porządku. Grubość posadzki to 9-10cm z przewagą 10cm. Jako wzmocnienie dodane włókna + dodatek do betonu do ogrzewania podłogowego.
Koszty:
- cement 2t 752 zł
- dobry piach 25t 800 zł (została 1/3, przyda się do oczyszczalni)
- robocizna 1500 (w tym zalali mi jeszcze studzienkę od DZ)

SUMA: 3052 zł

Poniżej kilka fotek z realizacji i z efektów, chociaż nie wiele widać bo posadzka jeszcze mokrawa i ją podlewam.
Na zdjęciu widoczny "telewizor"



A tu źródełko sygnału.



No i zasypali mi moje ładnie ułożone rurki.. a tak po nich zapie8*** deptali że aż oczy zakrywałem  :wink:  mówili żebym sie nie spinał bo oni już od 10 lat skaczą po rurach i nic się nigdy nie stało. Wszystko zarówno cwu jak i podłogówka były zalane i pod ciśnieniem - nic nie zeszło.



Tu już posadzki następnego dnia.













Tutaj szczegół pod prysznicem, spadek do odpływu liniowego.











cdn..

----------


## bob_budownik

Pięknie, u mnie dzis wchodzą tynkarze.

----------


## sebcioc55

Sam nigdy bym tak nie zrobil. Tak samo tynki. Zaoszczedzilbym troche kasy ale do obecnej jakosci nawet bym sie nie zblizyl...

----------


## bob_budownik

Zgadza sie, na co szczegolnie zwrocic uwage przy tynkowaniu i wylewkach?

----------


## sebcioc55

Przy tynkowaniu tak ogólnie żeby było prosto. Sprawdzaj mocno kuchnie, bo potem bedziesz miał cudowanie jak bedzie krzywo. No i jak masz róg ściany 270* to tam sprawdz dobrze piony, bo łatwo tam zrobić banana w jedną czy drugą stronę.
A przy wylewkach to w sumie nie wiem, u mnie była mocna ekipa więc jakoś się nie wczuwałem specjalnie. Ustal tylko wysokość posadzki. Ja mam -1,5cm od okien w salonie i tak polecieli całą chatę. Tak planowałem więc jest spoko.

----------


## aiki

I właśnie dlatego posadzkarze to będzie druga ekipa u mnie na budowie  :smile:

----------


## grend

... w posadzkarzy warto zainwestować  :smile:  , natomiast jeżeli tynki cementowo wapienne to zdecydowanie samemu.

Sebastian a przy "rurkach" ta folia to nie stanowi izolacji ??? Masz tylko folię wyciągniętą od poziomu chudziaka ? ,nie robiłeś dodatkowej przekładki na styropianie, why ?????????

----------


## grend

> Zgadza sie, na co szczegolnie zwrocic uwage przy tynkowaniu i wylewkach?


Na dziesiątki rzeczy.... Wszystko zależy co masz, jak masz, z czego ma być, co będziesz SAM robić itp

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebastian a przy "rurkach" ta folia to nie stanowi izolacji ??? Masz tylko folię wyciągniętą od poziomu chudziaka ? ,nie robiłeś dodatkowej przekładki na styropianie, why ?????????


Nie za bardzo wiem o co chodzi, przy jakich rurkach? Po co przekładka na styropianie? Dodatkowa folia pomiędzy warstwami styro? A po co to?

----------


## aiki

> Sebastian a przy "rurkach" ta folia to nie stanowi izolacji ??? Masz tylko folię wyciągniętą od poziomu chudziaka ? ,nie robiłeś dodatkowej przekładki na styropianie, why ?????????


Przeca ma folie nawet w takie fajne linie

----------


## grend

> Przeca ma folie nawet w takie fajne linie


ale ta folia w te fajne linie nie jest przekuwana ? - ta dziedzina jest dla mnie niepoznana...

----------


## aiki

Jest przekuwana ale betonu tam nie naleci a tylko przed dostaniem się betonu miedzy płyty styropianowe ma chronić ta folia.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
jest przekuwana, na poczatek miała nie być bo wszystko miałem mocować na listwach ale było by za dużo rzeźby, może przy większych pomieszczeniach albo długich to by zdało egzamin. Jak robisz dziure tą spinką to ona tam wchodzi i beton tam nie wejdzie bo nie ma miejsca  :wink: , a po za tym on nie jest zbyt mokry. Ewentualna późniejsza woda podczas podlewania może tam wlecieć, ale moim zdaniem zanim tam dojdzie to beton ją "przytuli".
A o betonie pomiędzy płytami styro nie ma mowy. 
Muszę zrobić wentylację... znowu po nocach będę rozkminiał co i jak.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Wentylacja*

Zanim zacznę kręcić sufit musze zrobić wentylację. Najpierw wybrałem rekuperator - ALNOR HRU- MinistAIR  W 450 - kosztuje 4200 netto, można nim sterować po modbusie i w ogóle jest spoko. W teorii w miarę cichy i energooszczedny, na min bedzie brał 25W a w trybie turbo przeciąg 180W. Ktoś się zapyta czemu taki mocny? Po pierwsze muszę mieć zapas bo czasami pewnie będę musiał zrobić przeciąg, a okien nie otworze bo się nie da  :wink:  Druga sprawa to może zrobię rurowca i większa moc sie przyda aby wszystko działało.
Chcciałbym ponownie poddać pod dyskusję moje plany:
Wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła, w domu wszystko na prąd, żadnych kominów, okna szczelne, nie otwierane, drzwi szczelne, na razie jestem ja sam ale w przyszłości liczę że będzie więcej osób, do obliczeń 4 osoby. Kubatura 300 m^3. Pomieszczenie gospodarcze 1/10 z nawiewem i wywiewem, bedzie tam duzo sprzetów wytwarzających ciepło i hałas, będzie tez pralka. Zrobiłem w drzwiach kreskę co znaczy że bedą szczelne akustyczne, tym samym chcę to pomieszczenie oddzielić dzwiękowo i wentylacyjnie od reszty domu.
Poniżej rozmieszczenie anemostatów wraz z max wartościami strumienia powietrza (na 3 biegu reku).







Pytania?:
Z czego zrobić kanały do reku z czerpni i wyrzutni? króćce w reku są fi160, więc rurę też dam 160 albo 200. Robić z giętkich odrazu zaizolowanych, czy może ze sztywnych i je opatulić?robić czerpnie i wyrzutnie przed klejeniem styro i tynkiem? czy sobie później wydłubać dziury?czy rekuperator dobry?zmieniać coś w rozstawieniu anemostatów? Wielkości strumieni powietrza?

----------


## grend

otwory przez mur przed docelowym tynkiem. Ja w projekcie mam sztywne opatulone - co jest lepsze - nie wiem....

W projekcie mam wywiew z garderoby. W wiatrołapie nie mam WM po konsultacji z projektantem niby to jest bezcelowe bo przez otwieranie drzwi jest wentylacja i może zakłocac WM - chociaż też wychodzi sie generalnie z salonu na taras i jakoś wtedy nie ma problemu ...

Nie wiem czy to uwzgledniasz - nawiew odsunięty od ściany bo jakoby brudzi ? - taka opinia nie wiem czy prawdziwa...

WM nie mam wykonanej to sa tylko dywergacje teoretyczne, najlepiej żeby wypowiedział się kilkuletni użytkownik

----------


## sebcioc55

Otwory chyba zrobię zaraz, muszę tylko zamówić rury i od razu je wmontuje, chyba wszystko zrobię na sztywnych i czymś opatulę.
Jeżeli chodzi o garderobę to sie zastanawiałem, bo to pomieszczenie ani morke, ani brudne, ani ciepłe - więc wywiew nie pasuje. Znowu wiatrołap tam może być wilgotno i brudno (zapachy butów i wilgotnych kurtek - nie lubię tego)..
Co do brudzenia ścian to nie wiem, słyszałęm że same anemostaty się brudza, ale żeby ściany brudziły? Przecież tam leci przefiltrowane powietrze i tak mam zamiar zrobić je ok 20 cm od ścian.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Elewacja* 

W sobotę miałem się spotkać z szefem ekipy od elewacji aby ustalić szczegóły i w poniedziałek (dzisiaj mieli zaczynać). Ale jak go w sobote nie było tak i dzisiaj nikt sie nie pojawił. Telefonów też nie odbierał, dzisiaj musiałem zadzwonić z innego numeru i ustaliliśmy spotkanie w środę już niby bankowo. Kiedy zaczną? dalej nie wiadomo.
Dzisiaj przyjechał do mnie sąsiad ze wsi, tak się składa że ma sporą firmę budowlaną i m.in. trzaska elewacje, głównie na blokach. Powiedział że taką jedną ścianęj jak u mnie to obkleił by styropianem w jeden dzień (ścianę ze szczytem), jak to usłyszałem to przeszła przeze mnie myśl że może jednak sam zrobię tą elewację do etapu przed tynkiem, a tynk firma zewnętrzna na wiosnę. Może jutro spróbuję trochę poprzyklejać przy tarasie i zobaczę jak idzie. Trzeba używać listwy startowej?

----------


## aiki

Nie trzeba ale łatwiej.
Zamiast listwy startowej jeśli nie chcesz jej dać możesz przykręcić deskę aby poziom trzymać.

----------


## sebcioc55

No własnie, bo te listwy trochę kosztują, chyba zacznę styro stawiać na profilach CD. Poniżej na szybko trochę gadżetów do elewacji. Listy przyokienne - u mnie tylko przy prowadnicach, będzie łatwiej no i jakieś tam wibracje bedą od rolet. Kapinosy do poziomego pogrubienia styropianu wokół całego domu na wysokości okien. Tak myślę że ten kapinos warto by dać też zamiast listwy startowej. Chociaż może warto dołożyć 200 zł i mieć prościej i "lepiej" bo i dla myszy gorzej i podobno te listwy to same zalety (oprócz ceny).



BTW: jak myślicie ile mi zajmie przyklejenie 190m^2 styro (z docinaniem) i potem zalepienie siatką? Do jakiej temperatury mogę przyklejać styropian? Niby na workach jest do +5, ale jakbym podgrzewał wodę przed mieszaniem kleju  :roll eyes: ? Może urlop wezmę...

----------


## aiki

Musiałbyś jeszcze ścianę podgrzać i styro.
Jak będziesz miał dobre rusztowanie i wszystko przygotowane i dobry plan na wszystko to w 2 tygodnie przykleisz styro.
Jak będziesz naginał przy świetle to pewnie i siatkę zatopisz.
Ty masz chyba parterówkę więc licz klejenie styro jedna ściana 2 dni, zatopienie siatki ściana 1 dzień drugi raz klejem dwie ściany na dzień.
Grunt to w jeden dzień oblecisz.
W zakupach brakuje Ci pianki niskoprężnej i frezu do styro plus zaślepek.
Nie kupuj Piwa. To strasznie spowalnia.
Weź kogoś co będzie Ci podawał narzędzia na rusztowanie. To mocno przyspiesza.
Potrzebujesz 3 tygodnie urlopu i brak deszczu i mrozu albo plandeki.

Powodzenia. To będą ciężkie 2 tygodnie.

----------


## grend

Ty chyba masz jakąs antypatię do ekip - przecież może przyjechać 8 osób do ocieplenia.... Troche optymizmu  :smile: 

Ja kleję około 25metrów dziennie od świtu do zmierzchu. Nie wliczam obklejanie okien i wycinanki przy krokwiach. Jedna sciana odchyłka 1 milimetr po przekatnej - można, coś co jest nie do osiągniecia przez pateraków z ekip. Klejenie siatki robimy w dwójke (murarz)i tutaj idzie bardzo szybko - dłużej mi zajmuje wklejanie narożników...  Jeżeli klejenie styro i siatki jest tak samo płatne za metr to dla mnie jakies zachwianie proporcji.

Sam w 2 tygodnie - to bedzie ciężka walka

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Siedem dni zajęło mi zrobienie dwóch ścian z jedną warstwą kleju i bez gruntu, ale trochę mnie te kołki i piankowanie spowolniło. Całość to trzy tygodnie całodniowo i pomaga BE Power z bidonki. Krótko - sam nie zdążysz. 

Możesz jednak przykleić tylko styropian i zostawić do wiosny. Czy ty masz grafit? Grafit chyba... to ci wyżre słońce szpalety, ale możesz je obkleić biały styropianem na wyrównanie i będzie dobrze. Na wiosnę wytrzesz i zrobisz resztę.

----------


## sebcioc55

Jutro się rozstrzygnie co z tą elewacją. Dzisiaj odbyła sie wymiana uszkodzonego pakietu szybowego w największym oknie. Gdy już uszkodzony pakiet był wyciagniety, a nowy na swoim miejscu to podczas ostatecznego umiejscowiania pakietu jeden z montazystów wykruszył kawałek jednej szyby no i duupa  :WTF:  znowu bede czekał na nową szybe... a ja głupi zapłaciłem za całość. Zanim pakiet znalazł się na swoim miejscu musiał poczekać:



tutaj po zamontowaniu i uszkodzeniu, nie wiem czy widać, ale efekt to coś w rodzaju "lupy"



i takim sposobem mam 2 wielkie szyby w salonie, starej nie zabrali bo cięzka i nie mają co z nią zrobić, a ja chyba sobie ją zostawie, może w garażu gdzieś zamontuje? tylko gdzie i po co?



A z ciekawostek to jakiś czas temu przyszła taka fajna paczka  :roll eyes: 



A tu bohaterka, i to wszystko obok w niej wyląduje + jeszcze trochę metrów i innych bajerów  :big grin: 



cdn ..

----------


## aiki

Co ty tam produkcję jakąś otwierasz?
Tydzień te kabelki bedziesz plątał. Powodzenia

----------


## sebcioc55

> Co ty tam produkcję jakąś otwierasz?
> Tydzień te kabelki bedziesz plątał. Powodzenia


kabelki to najlepsze co na tej budowie mi się trafiło  :smile:  a to co będzie do nich podłączone i jak będzie działać ma cieszyć mnie każdego dnia  :roll eyes: 

BTW: jeszcze w drzwiach tej szafy wstawię sobie plexę  :smile:

----------


## bob_budownik

Nie wyrzucaj tych szyb!!Szklarnie bedziesz mial piękną.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Elewacja*

Witam. Od wczoraj działa u mnie ekipa od elewacji w składzie dwóch osób, ojciec i "synek"  :wink:  Chłopaki dobrze robię, choć na pewno nie tak dokładnie jak bym robił ja sam (chociaż jak sobie przypomnę moją skrupulatność przy styro podłogowym to pewnie bym się z tym cackał i cackał i do końca roku bym nie zrobił) ale ich przy okazji pilnuję i bedzie dobrze  :smile:  Widać że mają wprawę i wiedzą co robią.
Ale od początku, zanim zaczęli musiałem przygotować ściany i powiesić rolety. Wszystkie szczeliny zostały przeszpachlowane klejem do bloczków franspola. Wszystko odpylone i zagruntowane. Powiesiłem tez rolety, zapianowałem i puściłem kable w bruzdach. Wszystkie rolety sprawdzone i działaja zajebiscie, ciche i takie jak chciałem. Gwarancja na silniki 5 lat, ponieważ to somfy i podobno sie nie psują to zdecydowałem się całkowicie przykryć prowadnice elewacją, co wiąże się z niemożnością otwierania rewizji skrzynki! W razie awarii będzie troche prucia. Więc awarii nie przewiduję, ale pewnie wyjdize jak zawsze, trudno będę się martwił później...







Tutaj efekt kilku godzin pracy chopaków od elewacji. Ten "cienki" biały styropian pod grafitem oczywiście ja przyklejałem  :wink:  Co by za za dużo metrów nie płacić.





ciągle rozkminiam wentylację i rozkminić nie mogę...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Odnośnie wentylacji, to jeśli są jakieś wskazane prędkości przepływów powietrza, to producent rekuperatora je uwzględnił. Ty musisz tylko;
- zachować te prędkości na drodze od reku do rozdzielacza i od kolektora do reku, stosując średnice przewodów równą średnicy króćców,
- analogicznie od czerpni do reku i od reku do wyrzutni,
- musisz także zachować tę prędkość pomiędzy rozdzielaczami, a punktami końcowymi. Najłatwiej dać tyle odnóg, żeby suma ich pół przekroju była równa wejściu. Dla rur fi 200 i fi 63 (wewnątrz), będziesz miał 10 odnóg, a dla rur fi 160 i fi 63 będzie to 6-7.  

Dalej trzeba rozpatrzyć jakość wentylacji na najniższym, nocnym biegu. Będziesz chciał mieć jak najciszej, ale żeby było czym oddychać. Czyli pewnie coś koło 100m3/h. Do obliczeń przyjmij 150m3/h i przy 10-ciu odnogach doprowadź po dwie z nich do każdej sypialni, a resztę do salonu. Jeśli masz mieć 6-7 odnóg, to daj po jednej do pokojów jednoosobowych, dwie do sypialni małżeńskiej i resztę do salonu. Nawiew w garderobie i pomieszczeniu gospodarczym sobie daruj.

Wywiewy. W nocy jak śpisz, to nie będzie smrodów w kiblu (a jak będą, to do rana wywietrzeją nawet przy małym wyciągu). Przy tej mniejszej ilości odnóg dałbym po 1 w WC, wiatrołapie, i pomieszczeniu technicznym, dwie w łazience i dwie w kuchni. Potem można zdławić wiatrołap i pom. tech.
Przy 10-ciu odnogach dałbym po 1 do wiatrołapu, garderoby i pom. tech, dwa do kibla i łazienki i 3 do kuchni. Tutaj zdławisz trochę WC i będzie lepiej niż w 1-szym przykładzie, bo masz dodatkowo wentylację garderoby i lepszy wyciąg z kuchni.

Nie wiem jaki zastosujesz reku, ale i tak zrobiłbym instalację na 10-ciu odnogach, ze względu na lepszą dystrybucję. Możesz przecież dać reku na fi 160 - najwyżej prędkości będą mniejsze, co raczej wyjdzie Ci na korzyść.

Jeszcze usytuowanie reku i rozdzielaczy. Reku nie musi być w centrum, ale rozdzielacze dobrze tam umieścić. Staraj się żeby wszystkie odnogi były mniej-więcej równe, a jak już nie mogą, to te krótsze daj zagięte pod dużym kątem.

----------


## grend

Jak zamontowales rolety to nie pochylają się one w dół ? Ja trochę straciłem czasu aby to zlikwidować... Jak masz styro dociągnięte do okna to łączenie dobrze wypiankuj i wstawki styro na prowadnicach rolet to klej na PUR bo u mnie mój "mistrz" chciał to robic klejem z wora. Widzisz jakiś sens ładowanie XPS-a za roletę ???? - bo ja cały czas nie wiem po co to robiłem w ten sposób jak można było np. grafitem
Jak jakość styro "no name"  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Jeżeli chodzi o reku to będzie Alnor 450, można go tak wyregulowac że zrobi się z niego np 350. Ma króćce fi160. Reku bedzie w pomieszczeniu technicznym, skrzynki rozdzielcze tak jak piszesz miałem zamiar umieścić w centrum domu. Ale jak nic wychodzi mi 8 kanałów nawiewnych i 9 wywiewnych. Chyba że oleję garderobę to wtedy po 8. Zaraz coś stworze i tu wrzucę.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jak zamontowales rolety to nie pochylają się one w dół ? Ja trochę straciłem czasu aby to zlikwidować... Jak masz styro dociągnięte do okna to łączenie dobrze wypiankuj i wstawki styro na prowadnicach rolet to klej na PUR bo u mnie mój "mistrz" chciał to robic klejem z wora. Widzisz jakiś sens ładowanie XPS-a za roletę ???? - bo ja cały czas nie wiem po co to robiłem w ten sposób jak można było np. grafitem
> Jak jakość styro "no name"


Odchylają, to normalne w tym typie skrzynek (tak twierdzą montażyści) to w sumie logiczne, bo podparcie masz na jednej krawedzi rolety, a niektóre mają 20cm szerokosci i troche ważą, grawitacja robi stoje. Trzeba by rozbierać skrzynki i czymś je mocować do XPSa na jakieś ślimaki do styro czy coś. Te małe i lekkie były na styk do XPSa te wieksze odstawały, w szpare dałem piankę niskoprężną. Gdybym dociągał skrzynki, czyli je rozbierał albo inne cuda to bałbym się że po czasie będą chciały opaść - to by była lipa. Więc odchyliłem je na maxa i jest dobrze, i tak będą pod styro  :smile: 
Co do XPSa pod skrzynkami, po pierwsze to miałem resztki pozostałe po PF, po drugie taśma rozprężna dosyć mocno napiera na otoczenie i wolałbym żeby górna część okien dotykała do czegoś twardego a nie do taniego styro ;P
Ponieważ cała górna powierzchnia ramy okna jest pod XPSem i taśma rozprężna nie była szerokości ramy, to pod skrzynką pomiędzy XPSem a ramą okna jest szpara, idealne miejsce dla robali itp, poniewaz miałem 2 darmowe rolki taśmy rozprężnej to je pociąłem i włożyłem w szpare, bardzo burżujskie rozwiązanie, ale efektywne  :cool:

----------


## grend

z roletami robiłem w ten sposób ze kleiłem styro na prowadnice, puszkę od rolet prostowałem i wbijałem pod nie trzpienie od kołków. Powstała w tym momencie szparę pianowałem i ddatkowo puszkę doklejałem PUR-em do styro. 
W tych puszkach nie masz styro ?

----------


## sebcioc55

Przez puszke rozumiesz skrzynke rolety? Nie nie mam w nich styro. Z resztą co by on dał, przecież w skrzynce zawsze będzie taka temperatura jak na zewnatrz.

----------


## grend

puszka = skrzynka rolet
Styro w puszce to bezsens tylko mnie trochę dziwia wymiary twoich puszek. Ja mam 13 cm i 16 cm na rolety 220 cm

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja też mam mniejsze, ale dla rolet do okien 235cm + kawałek rolety w skrzynce były wymagane te duże (ze wzgledu na szerokosc najwiekszego okna mam szerszy pancerz, chyba PA45).

----------


## sebcioc55

Szukałem zdjęć gdzie leżą rury od kanalizy i przy okazji znalazłem to. Rok temu było tak:





Aż nie do wiary że do obecnego etapu doszedłem prawie sam, w pojedynke. Ile to potu, krwi i łez mnie kosztowało...  ale nie ma tego złego co by na dobre nie wyszło! :smile:  Taki dzisiaj dzień wspomnień.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Uczy szacunku do siebie. Coś jest na rzeczy z tym domem, drzewem i synem. Szacunek do siebie, obserwacja wzrostu i rozwoju pod swoją kuratelą i obserwacja siebie samego sprzed lat, tylko ulepszonego. Warto żyć... nawet jak się ma dwie córki. Trudna wtedy rola ojca, bo jest się wzorem przyszłego męża, ale ktoś inny mi syna chowa i moja w tym rola, żeby jak najlepiej.

Przyszła jesień, to się człowiek ckli zamiast dom budować. Do roboty!

----------


## aiki

> Przyszła jesień, to się człowiek ckli zamiast dom budować. Do roboty!


Niedziela jest!  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Niedziela jest!


No własnie! Ty Przemko to byś tylko harował od rana do nocy  :wink:  daj odpocząć, ja cały weekend się opier**** żeby mieć siłe na rozpoczynający się tydzień.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
w najbliższym czasie zamierzam wykonać przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków. Ponieważ miałem oferty na jej montaż i podłączenie oscylujące w okolicy 700-800 zł (ja tyle na co dzień nie zarabiam, chociaż raz się nachapie  :cool: ) + praca koparki postanowiłem zrobić to sam. How hard can it be? (cytując klasyka  :wink: ) wezmę dzień wolnego, koparkowego z mojej wsi i ogień.

Dane:
- Grunt przepuszczalny do głębokości 1,4m 
- miejsca na działce dużo (wolne kilkaset m^2)
- rura główna kanalizacyjna fi160 wychodzi z domu na głębokości 0,5m ppt
- przewidywana wielkość oczyszczalni to 2000l

Tu pojawia się pytanie, jaką oczyszczalnię kupić? Z drenażem (jak długim i jak licznym)? Możę jakieś tunele? Czy ktoś ma jakieś rady, doświadczenia podpowiedzi? Bo w necie jest dużo marketingowego bełkotu, tu na forum tak samo, nic konkretnego. Mogę wydać więcej niż mniej ale chcę mieć zapewnioną jej bezproblemową pracę.

----------


## davidoff9

Na temat oczyszczalni nie mam zbyt dobrego zdania. Moja mama zainstalowała takie coś 5 lat temu i od jesieni niestety jest problem bo urobek nie odpływa. Firma która montowała juz nie istnieje, a sposoby zalecane w postaci środków wszelkiego typu nic nie dają. Na wiosnę czekają nas wykopki i może wtedy będzie można postaiwć diagnozę. Teraz można sie zastaawiać czy problem tkwi w zbyt małej ilości drenów (3 sztuki długości 2-3 metrów), ich średnicy (nie pamiętam jaka) czy poporostu przypadłości takich systemow (zatkanie drenów?). Grunty u nas przepuszczalne do tego jeszcze na wzniesieniu. Mama montowała to z jakiegoś gminnego dofinansowania i ludzie który wtedy róweniż w to weszli mają podobne problemy. Mój brat który wybudowal dom obok mając na uwadze doswiadczenia rodziców zainstalował dwukomorowy betonowy szambownik.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
ja sie nie znam ale ten drenaż 2-3m to chyba zdecydowanie za mało. Jak widzę po gotowych zestawach z POŚ to drenaże mają łącznie po 32m albo nawet 48m, więc jest różnica. Ja przed wykopywaniem najpierw bym wybrał wszystko ze zbiornika i spróbował przepłukać drenaż. Zależy też co wrzucaliście do "kibelka", może to kwestia złej obsługi oczyszczalni. Niektorzy montuja oczyszczalnie i o niej zapominaja, az sie zapcha. A to trzeba raz w roku opróżnić i sypać bakterie no i też nie wszystko można "spuszczać w kiblu"  :wink: 
A ja dalej nie wiem którą oczyszczalnię wybrać, jak się wkurzę to pojade do pierwszej lepszej hurtowni i wezme co mają na stanie i zakopie  :mad:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Weź taką, co się nie ugina pod Twoim ciężarem, bo jak potem taką oszczędnościówkę dotknie operator łychą, to się połamie, albo dziura zrobi. Słyszałem że były takie przypadki. Pojemność pewnie około 2000L, bo dziennie zużywa się 150L na łeba, co przy 4-ch osobach oznacza wymianę zawartości osadnika co 3 dni i o to chodzi. Ponoć tyle to musi gnić, żeby zgnić. Dren 48mb to standard i montuje się to w trzech nitkach obsypanych drobnym kamyczkiem (podsypka żwirowa, dren, nasypka, geowłóknina, dopiero ziemia na górę). Ważna jest też przepuszczalność gruntu i żeby wody gruntowe były zawsze niżej niż dreny, ale oczyszczalnia musi być co najmniej tak głęboko jak wylot gówien. Nie róbcie wykopu na całej długości, bo się może zawalić. Lepiej po kawałku, wąską łychą i musi być spadek  - 1 do 2 procent.

Na wejściu warto zrobić sobie trójnik, żeby w razie wu było którędy wepchać żmijkę i przepchać. Studzienka rozdzielcza może być zakopana, ale główny właz musi być dostępny. Po wykopaniu dziury na zbiornik i jej wstępnym wypoziomowaniu osadź zbiornik, obsyp ziemią do połowy i nalej wody dookoła ile wlezie żeby się ziemia ulęgła, ale i napełnij sam zbiornik zanim zasypiesz górę - bo się wklęśnie. Jeśli nad zbiornikiem masz więcej niż 50cm ziemi, to zrób jakieś sklepienie z nadproży - szczególnie jeśli po wierzchu zamierzasz jeździć autem.

Tyle o montażu, bo jeszcze swojej nie uruchomiłem.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ...oczyszczalnia musi być co najmniej tak głęboko jak wylot gówien...


Przemek, na Twoje konkretne odpowiedzi można jak zawsze liczyć  :big grin: 

Co do samego zainstalowania oczyszczalni to wiem co i jak (youtube i wujek google wszystkiego mnie nauczył). Mam za to dylemat z tą oczyszczalnią, chyba wezme delfina z lokalnej hurtowni za 3,2k, trochę drogi ale ma wszystko w komplecie, studzienki rozdzielcze, drenaże itp. Jeszcze go obejrze dokładnie w hurtowni i zamówie, bo te inne made by castorama do mnie nie przemawiają. Oszczędzę 500 zł a potem się wgniecie albo coś. Samochodem po niej jeździć nie zamierzam, ale to ja. Może się trafi jakiś narwaniec to lepiej dmuchać na zimne.

Żeby nie było że ja tu tylko wypisuje głupoty, a na budowie się nic nie dzieje, na dowód zdjęcia.









Na koniec chciałem wyrazić moje niezadowolenie ze styropianu frezowanego firmy Arbet wyprodukowanego w Koszalinie. Nie wiem czy chodzi o grubość, czy że to grafit ale frezy są hujowe. Dosłownie, większosć płyt po prostu się w 100% nie styka, albo trzeba tarką przjeżdżać frezy bo nie pasują idealnie. Trafiło się też kilka garbatych płyt. Ciężko się takie dziwaki przykleja. Oczywiście są takie które są dobre i pasują bez problemu. Do płyt bez frezu cieńszych jak i tych 25cm nie mam zastrzeżeń, są bdb jakości. Ale ten grafit... nie polecam, pójdzie do uszczelnienia kilka puszek piany.



Pozdrawiam

cdn..

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Duocolori Elevatio Sebastiano. Belissimo!

Frezy wyglądają jak piąte koło u wozu przy tej grubości.

Ależ Ty tam masz zadupie  :jaw drop:

----------


## grend

Jakie zadupie - zdjecie było robione z drogi krajowej Szczecin-Gdańsk....  Notabene mam podobnie.

Co ty kombinujesz z tą elewacją ze robisz taki zabek powyżej. Będziesz dół  obkładał drewnem ? Robiłes gdzieś jakąś symulacje elewacji. Polecisz jakiś program do tego???

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jakie zadupie - zdjecie było robione z drogi krajowej Szczecin-Gdańsk....  Notabene mam podobnie.
> 
> Co ty kombinujesz z tą elewacją ze robisz taki zabek powyżej. Będziesz dół  obkładał drewnem ? Robiłes gdzieś jakąś symulacje elewacji. Polecisz jakiś program do tego???


@Grend
Skąd ten pomysł że zdjęcie robione z drogi nr 6? :wink:  
Kombinacja z elewacją zamierzona i po trochu wymuszona skrzynkami od rolet, w sumie wyszło na plus. Wizualizacje były robione w ArchiCADzie i potem w Artlantisie, nie jakieś super ale było widać co trzeba. Chyba jakieś pierwsze szlify tutaj zamieszczałem na początku. Programu darmowego i nie wymagającego pracy nie polecę niestety. Nie ma takich, trzeba zapłacić i się narobić.
Pierwsza wersja elewacji przewidywała płyty włókno cementowe zakrywające styropian grafitowy, ale nie wyszło, kiedyś napisze dlaczego bo teraz nie chcę znów szargać swoich nerwów.

----------


## sebcioc55

Przy okazji chciałem się pochwalić co wczoraj upolowałem  :wiggle: 



To cacko to centrala wentylacyjna ALNOR HRU-MinistAir-W-450  :smile:  kupiłem ją wraz z innymi gadżetami do instalacji w Gorzowie Wlkp. w firmie ADW WIOLDAR - dobre ceny i konkretne doradztwo, polecam. Na razie reku leży i czeka na swoją kolej, niedługo będę rozkładał instalację, potem sufity i podłączam reku  :smile:

----------


## inż.maliniak

jakoś nie trafiłem tutaj wcześniej, super robota  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> jakoś nie trafiłem tutaj wcześniej, super robota


Dzięki, Twój dziennik też przeglądam i podziwiam że wszystko masz dokładnie przemyślane i zaplanowane  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
elewacja już prawie skończona. Tzn styro przyklejony, zostały tylko obróbki okien i rolet. Potem nraożniki no i siatka z klejem. Na zimę tylko wszystko zagruntuje, nie bedę kładł tynku. Zrobię jeszcze badanie termowizyjne, może coś będzie do poprawki.
Wszystko miało być kołkowane, ale okazało się że kołki 300mm z plastikowym (niby wzmacnianym trzpieniem) to jakaś masakra, nie da rady tak robić, kołek mozna wbić, ale jak się wbija trzpień to on pęka albo kołek nie dochodzi do końca i przy wbijaniu mocniej pękają te kółka, normalnie masakra. Nie że jeden, albo dwa, tylko 9/10, albo w ogóle wszystkie. Próbowałem delikatnie się nie da. Powinni zakazać sprzedaży tego, są bezużyteczne. 





natomiast ten z metalowym kołkuje się elegancko



W związku z tym, na całą elewację zostało wbitych tyko 100 dybli z metalowymi trzpieniami, z resztą co tam ma odpadać? Piankowałem wszystkie szczeliny wbijając pomiędzy płyty stalowy pistolet i żadna ani drgneła. Próbowałem jedną oderwać to inaczej niż w kawałkach tego się nie zrobi. Po konsultacji z kierbudem kołków nie dajemy, a te plastikowe badziewia odeślę.

A teraz czas na pytanie: Czym to obrobić? Myślałem żeby powpychać tam wełnę, bo pianka bedzie za sztywna, a dach jednak pracuje i nie chce żeby przypadkiem naruszył elewację.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja się nie pierdzieliłem i dałem piankę, ale będę miał podsufitkę i nie będzie widać. Żałuję też, że nie dałem kołków ze stalowymi dyblami, bo tak jak piszesz - te plastikowe to masakra, niemniej jednak po dopracowaniu wiertła wchodziło dobrze 8 na 10. 

p.s.Wepchaj wełnę jak chcesz oszczędzić kasę, albo piankę jak robotę. Pęknięcia w styropianie są krótkie i zmieszczą się pod podsufitką.

p.s.s. Opierdol majstrów za ch.jowe docinanie pod krokwie.

----------


## aiki

Ja miałem dość mocno spasowany styro a reszta pianką i na to klej z siatką do krokwi.
Na razie nic nie pęka.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wszystko to co widać będzie zakryte pod podbitką. Co do spasowania to ich rozumiem, mam dosyć wymyślną elewację i czasami trzeba kombinować. Ten biały styro 25cm na "niższych" ścianach był mocowany pionowo, na maxa pod membranę. Pod nim był już jako podstawa przyklejony styropian gratifowy i żeby wsadzić ten biały pionowo trzeba było wyrżnąć większą dziurę, sam próbowałem i inaczej było by ciężko (albo po prostu bardzo czasochłonnie).



Chłopaki po prostu robią nie dużo przy tym sie zastanawiając, ja jak jestem to dbam o szczegóły. Jeżeli bym to robił w 100% sam to dłubał bym i dłubał - jestem pewien że chciał bym za dobrze, a czy to tego warte? Zobaczymy po I pełnym sezonie grzewczym.

----------


## sebcioc55

*POŚ - przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków*

Witam, ostatnio rzadko się udzielam, a to dlatego że nie ma o czym pisać, elewacja się robi, trochę rozgrzebałem wentylację, sporo pracuję to i na budowe czasu nie ma i wolno idzie. Ale za to rzutem na taśmę zainstalowałem sobie przydomową oczyszczalnie ścieków  :big grin:  Pojechałem po rury, kupiłem pośkę, zawowałem koparkę i jazda. Oczywiście trochę wcześniej nabyłem 20t żwiru o frakcji 16-32 i 12t płukanego piachu.
Najpierw zacząłem od wyznaczenia wapnem tego co ma zostać wykopane (dla koparkowego to wygodniej i dla mnie taniej bo nie bedzie machał łyżkami tam gdzie nie potrzeba. Odległość zbiornika od domu to 9m, zbiornik ma długość 2,1m, studzienka rozdzielcza i 15m podwójnego drenażu (odległość pomiędzy drenami to 2m).



Początkowo chciałem kupić pośkę firmy Idmar (sprzedają je też w castoramie), mogłem ją mieć z transportem i przedłużką za ok 2050 zł, miała 2000l pojemności i 48mb drenażu. Potem całkiem przypadkiem okazało się że sam zbiornik to zbiornik ?! Myślałem że wszystkie zbiorniki są trzykomorowe albo przynajmniej dwu, a tu jeden. Wydaje mi się to mało wydajne i dalekie od nazwy przydomowej oczyszczalni. Za polowe tej kwoty to ja mogę sam sobie zrobić oczyszczalnie, zbiornik betonowy 2m^3, i do tego drenaż, w tysiącu bym się zmieścił. Dobrze że w czas się ogarnąłem bo ta oczyszczalnia była już zamówiona. Całkiem przypadkiem byłem w innym celu w jednej z hurtowni i tam mieli na placu pośki firmy Roto Tank (mam ich studnię wodomierzową, stąd wiem że to solidna firma), zapytałem o cenę: 2800 zł z transportem. Powiedziałem że za drogo i że za 2600 wezmę, ostatecznie kupiłem ją za 2650 zł i godzinę później stała już na moim podwórku.
Wg strony www producenta  moja oczyszczalnia ma 1800l, ale na naklejce znamionowej jest napisane 2m^3 - co nie zmienia faktu że oczyszczalnia "model wyżej" ma taką samą długosć drenażu - a to jest OK.





W środku jest taka:



Rury drenażowe (bardzo solidne, latałem po nich i nic (a leżały na kamieniu)



Kopanie się rozpoczęło:



Głębokości i poziomy sprawdzałem niwelatorem, idealnie się nadaje do takiej roboty.



Po wykopaniu dziury, owinąłem zbiornik wiotkim pasem i do dziury. Trochę byłem nie pewny ale się udało, pas wytrzymał  :cool: 



Po osadzeniu i wypoziomowaniu oczyszczalni zalałem ją wodą do 2/3 jednocześnie obsypując ją płukanym piachem i zagęszczając wodą.





Pies sprawdza czy prawidłowo. Do tego wykopane rowy pod drenaż zostały zasypane żwirem 16-32 pod rury.



Kolejnego dnia już bez koaprki z pomocą Mamy obsługującej niwelator posadowiłem z odpowiednim spadkiem 0,5-1% rury drenażowe na min 30cm warstwie żwiru 16-32. W sumie spadek pomiędzy początkiem drenażu a końcem z tego co pamiętam to 18cm na długości 15m, więc jest ok..
Nie mam zdjęć z tego etapu bo jednym słowem zapier*** jak przycinak w tych dołach, a do tego mam zastępczy telefon który robi słabe zdjęcia.

Zaraz za wyjściem rury kanalizacyjnej fi160 z domu dałem trójnik w razie czego (chyba to podpatrzyłem u Wariata). Jak widać poczatek kanalizy to 50cm p.p.t



Poniżej trójnik do wpięcia garażu w przyszłości. Spadek na 7m to chyba 12cm. Rura fi160, zredukowana przed samym zbiornikiem do fi110



Drenaż sięga aż do rury wodnej, standardowo został przerwany kabel od internetu, ale to już tradycja, więc się nie przejąłem.



Tutaj już widać zasypane rury i dalej już rozłożoną geoszmatę. Nie wiem dlaczego dają tą geowłókninę o szerokosci 50cm, u mnie w okolicy nikt nie ma takiej łyżki.





Ostatecznie drenaż kończy się na głębokości ok 90cm p.p.t, płycej się nie dało, to max na co pozwalała rura wychodząca z domu.



Operator koparki to najbardziej ogarnięty koparkowy z jakim współpracowałem, nie dosyć że sprawnie działał, precyzyjnie i bez zniszczeń to jeszcze myślał, a to się rzadko zdarza.



Po wszystkim po sobie ładnie posprzatał, ja trochę pograbiłem i jest lepiej niż było  :wink: 



Po wszystkim mam zrobioną oczyszczalnię, własną robocizną oszczędzone 800zł, zostało mi 3-4t żwiru, przyczepa paichu i sporo satysfakcji  :cool: 
W sumie wszystko zajęło mi ok 10h - rozmierzenie i wyznaczenie wykopu, 7h pracy koparki i mojej, reszta to układanie rur i kosmetyka.
W sumie wszystko kosztowało mnie:

 240	12t piachu na oczyszczalnie 1500	20 ton zwiru 16-32 na drenaz 2650	oczyszczalnia 2000l Roto Tank - kompletny zestaw 85	2x trójnik 160/ 45*110, redukcja 160/110, mufa 160 765	praca koparki przy kopaniu pod oczyszczalnię - 8,5 44	2x1m rura fi160, mufa fi160, pasta poślizgowa 100	3x2m rura fi160 + 2x kolano fi110 i zaślepka

Suma 5384 zł, odjąć pozostały żwir i piach (-540zł+ 0,5h pracy koparki na skoszenie kilku górek piachu - 45zł) - *ostatecznie wyszło 4799*. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z tej kwoti jak i jakości wykonanych prac  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam! cdn...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A nie 4799,99?  :wink: 

U mnie podobnie wyszło z robotą, tylko że mam zbiornik zbiornik. To i tak na wieś, więc, że tak powiem, osrać to.

----------


## sebcioc55

Niby tak, ale będziesz musiał tez czyścić ten filtr ze studzienki rozdzielczej, no i drenaż pewnie szybciej się zasyfi. Ja pomyślałem pomyślałem i dołożyłem te kilka stówek na rzecz spokojniejszej głowy. Z reszta ten zbiornik i całość na prawdę prezentowała się bardzo dobrze. Jedyne co jest na minus to brak rury do połączenia zbiornika i studzienki rozdzielczej fi110, jak ktoś ma daleko do sklepu i już wszystko poustawiane to może się zdziwić. Ja akurat miałem jakieś resztki.
BTW kiedy trzeba tam wrzucić te bakterie w tabsach? Przed rozpoczęciem użytkowania, czy może po jakimś czasie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie mam pojęcia, bo jeszcze nie wrzucałem, ale zaczynam o tym myśleć. Zamówiłem płytki do kibla, będą może w piątek, jeszcze samą porcelankę muszę szybko kupić, bo jak mnie tam czasem najdzie na większe co-nieco, to jest pewien dyskomfort. Żeby to działało, to musi być stałe doprowadzenie ścieków, więc chyba i tak na razie będzie szambo...

W studzience rozdzielczej nie mam filtra, tylko w samym zbiorniku jest takie wiadro z sitem w dnie, a w nim takie kamienie, co robią za filtr. To jest dostępne przez główny właz, więc... a nie znam się.

----------


## aiki

Sebcio przy podłączaniu rur do rozdzielacza używałeś kalibratora?

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie, a co to? :big grin: 
Ja robiłem tak że normalnie w rure wsadzałem poniższą złączkę i przykręcałem do rozdzielacza, ponieważ większość złączek miałem z uszczelkami to nic wiecej nie musiałęm robić, jest szczelnie. U mnie pod ciśnieniem już dobre pare tygodni i nic nie cieknie.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Wentylacja mechaniczna*

Witam w moim miesięczniku  :smile:  ostatnimi czasy udało mi się położyć wszystkie rury i skrzynki od WM. Do 100% brakuje mi tylko powieszenia rekuperatora i podłączenia go giętkimi kanałami.
Zacząłem od ustalenia i rozmierzenia gdzie dokładnie będzie rekuperator. Potem wykułem dziurę w ścianie na czerpnię.



A to jest osprzęt który później wyląduje pod wiązarami.









Skrzynka rozprężna zhendera dla bogaczy. Po ich zakupie nie miałem za co jeść przez tydzień  :wink:  Ale szarpnąłem się na nie dlatego że są zajebiście zrobione, to na dodatek mają idealną dla mnie długość, centralnie do nich będzie dochodzić płyta GK i potem bezpośrednio anemostat bez żadnych muf itp. Proste jak budowa cepa.
Rury z powłoką antybakteryjną itp. Moim zdaniem chwyt marketingowy no ale cena była dobra. Jak dla mnie to giętszy arot pomalowany w środku na biało  :wink: 



Rury sztywne spiro starałem się opatulić samoprzylepną wełną 4cm - taka specjalna do wentylacji. Najbardziej zależało mi na zaizolowaniu rury wyrzucającej powietrze z domu, żeby mi się tam nic nie skraplało. Tym co zostało oblepiłem reszte. Dałbym ją wszędzie ale po pierwsze jest droga, a po drugie i tak wszystko oprócz pionowej rury będzie obsypane granulatem.





Rury. Rury jak rury, podwieszałem je za pomocą tamy perforowanej do dolnego pasa wiązarów. Wszystkie końce łączone ze skrzynkami/puszkami za pomocą uszczelki i ślizgacza. Te puszki zhendera są tak dobrze zrobione że rury z uszczelką bez poślizgu się do nich nie wsadzi. Rury starałem się prowadzić optymalnie, bez zbędnych zakrętów. Zobaczymy jak to będzie dmuchać.























Wnętrza rozdzielaczy:





Rury sztywne to blaszaki spiro, pomiedzy rozdzielaczami a reku są fi 160, czerpnia też fi 160, ale wyrzutnia już fi200.







Czerpnia i wyrzutnia. Obie wyglądają tak samo. Co ważne są rozmiaru fi200 (nyple w reku mają fi160), a to dlatego że jest w nich siatka i te żebrowanie, stąd mniejsza powierzchnia czerpania/wyrzucania co sugeruje przekrój jeden poziom wyżej niżwymagany - tu podziękowania za podpowiedź od firmy Wioldar  :smile: 







Ostatnie dwa elementy, które czekają na swoją kolej. Stelaż o nośności 100t i rekuperator który aż się pali żeby dmuchać  :big tongue: 





Pracochłonność:
kilka popołudni, samemu trochę się naszarpałem z tymi rurami.


Koszty:
4750 zł       	rekuperator ALNOR HRU-4502600 zł               kanały fi75 150m, skrzynki rozdzielcze 2 szt, skrzynki rozprezne 12sz, anemostaty, czerpnia, wyrzutnia i uszczelki91 zł     	        3m rury spiro fi160, 2 redukcje 160/200 i dwie mufy fi160500 zł  	        6m fi`60, 3m fi200, 3xkolano fi160, kolanofi200, wełna 40mm, stelaz na reku, tasma204 zł  	        akcesoria do wentylacji - tasmy, obejmy, opaski, redukcje
Suma: 8145 zł

Nakład pracy i koszty jakie poniosłem w moim mniemaniu są korzystne. To połowa tego co proponowały firmy wykonujące takie instalacje. Świadomość że jest wykonane bez lipy - bezcenna.
Może jeszcze wrzucę szkic rozmieszczenia puszek i kanałów, ale większość wymyślane było na bieżąco. W zamian za to wrzucam obliczenia. Rzeczywistość pokaże jak będzie  :smile: 



cdn ...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Świetna robota i faktycznie widać żeś się urobił powyżej uszu (że taki żart). 

Firmy wyceniają instalację bez rekuperatora na 10 tyś i to jest chyba jakaś prawidłowość, bo ja miałem jedną wycenę na 10 tyś właśnie, a znajomy zaprosił 3 firmy i dwie wyceny były za 10 tyś, a jedna za 9500  :big lol:  

Jak się samemu zrobi puszki, to można jeszcze zejść o tysiaka, ale to trochę zachodu, no i cały dzień silikonowania i nitowania. Na rekuperatorze też planuję zejść 2 tysie, ale co wyjdzie, to zobaczymy.

----------


## DrKubus

Gratulacje, super instalacja. Co do wycen, przeglądałem wyceny które otrzymałem z różnych firm, ceny od 16 do 21 tys. w tym robocizna od 8 do 12 tys.

Patrząc na Twoje zdjęcia mam wrażenie, że skoro ściany stoją, to chyba i z rurkami sobie poradzę  :smile: 

Możesz podać dokładny model tego reku i gdzie go kupiłeś (w cenniku Alnora, znalazłem HRU-MinistAIR-W-450 ale on kosztuje 8222,-- netto)?

----------


## sebcioc55

DrKubus złóż zapytanie do firmy Wioldar, oni aż tak nie zdzieraja. Co prawda muszą coś zarobić ale jakbym miał kasę i nie był sam w stanie zrobić tej instalacji to skorzystałbym z ich usług.  
A rekuperator mam ten o którym piszesz. Cena katalogowa to właśnie cena dla instalatorów żeby mogli pokazać inwestorowi i przytulić różnice pomiędzy realna cena. Poniżej cytat z handlowca Alnora:



> Panie Sebastianie mamy promocję na rekuperator zamieszczony w ofercie. Cena zakupu aktualnie 3906,84 netto ( do 13.11 trwa promocja).


Więc jak się poszuka to można kupić dobry reku za rozsądne pieniądze.

----------


## sebcioc55

Może ktoś mi doradzi/zniechęci - planuję przestrzeń nad sufitem podwieszanym i pomiędzy wiązarami zasypać regranulatem styropianu (bardziej się "zakleszcza" niż granulat). Mam ofertę na regranulat z odpadów po produkcji sztukaterii. Robią ją z EPS 200 033 !! Cena za 1m3 to 35 zł nett. Niestety mają to w okolicach Raciborza czyli  600km ode mnie! Musiał bym załatwić transport, a potrzebuję w sumie 60m3. Całość chcę przykryć wełną 5cm żeby mi to nie fruwało. Czyli patrząc od spodu:
płyta GK 12,5mmfolia paroizolacyjna 0,2mmregranulat styropianu 033 50cm (ściśnięte 55cm)wełna 039 5cm (ewentualnie 036 zależy co będzie w promocji)

Co sądzi o tym forum? Może ktoś ma namiar na tani transport na północ? Musiałby to być TIR.

----------


## aiki

Jeśli chodzi o transport to najlepiej tel w rękę i do dzieła. Za 600 km to w granicach 700 - 1000 normalne stawki. Oczywiście przy dopasowaniu czyli jeśli pasuje transport w drugą stronę. Obdzwoń wpierw firmy w pobliżu miejsca załadunku.

----------


## ProStaś

> Może ktoś mi doradzi/zniechęci - planuję przestrzeń nad sufitem podwieszanym i pomiędzy wiązarami zasypać regranulatem styropianu (bardziej się "zakleszcza" niż granulat). Mam ofertę na regranulat z odpadów po produkcji sztukaterii. Robią ją z EPS 200 033 !! Cena za 1m3 to 35 zł nett. Niestety mają to w okolicach Raciborza czyli  600km ode mnie! Musiał bym załatwić transport, a potrzebuję w sumie 60m3. Całość chcę przykryć wełną 5cm żeby mi to nie fruwało. Czyli patrząc od spodu:
> płyta GK 12,5mmfolia paroizolacyjna 0,2mmregranulat styropianu 033 50cm (ściśnięte 55cm)wełna 039 5cm (ewentualnie 036 zależy co będzie w promocji) 
> 
> Co sądzi o tym forum?


A, lubię ten Twój dziennik  :tongue:  to poczęstuję linkiem wraz ze starym rzymskim pozdrowieniem: ave naprzód...

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4648210

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzięki ProStaś. Nie trafiłem wcześniej na te wpisy. Jest tam też mowa o regranulacie z Pomorza ale nic więcej nie znalazłem. Jak masz jakiś namiar to się podziel, chyba że to tajemnica to wyślij na priv  :smile: 
Właśnie skończyłem stelaż w jednym z pokoi i nie obeszło się bez testu. Moje 100 kg chodziło po profilach głównych i nic się nie zerwało,  więc regranulat to powinna być pestka.

----------


## ProStaś

Nie mam namiaru, ale rzeczywiście na północy kiepsko..

Może to?

http://olx.pl/oferta/regranulat-styr...tml#91e9f9043b

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzięki, jutro będę szukał innych źródeł i dzwonił za transportem. Rozumiem że Ty masz regranulat styropianu u siebie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak Seba planujesz ten regranulat sypać? Myślałem jakąś sieczkarnię pożyczyć, albo coś zrobić taniego na starej wiertarce i zmielić w cholerę moje odpady, bo tego świństwa mam w opór. Kolega radził mi dosypać potem trochę cementu i zwilżyć wodą - to nie będzie latać i się wszystko zastygnie potem i zrobić izolację murłaty i obsypać oczyszczalnię. Myślisz, że ma to sens?

----------


## Beskidziak

> Kolega radził mi dosypać potem trochę cementu i zwilżyć wodą - to nie będzie latać i się wszystko zastygnie potem i zrobić izolację murłaty i obsypać oczyszczalnię. Myślisz, że ma to sens?


Cement podciąga kapilarnie przy oczyszczalni trzeba by to dobrze zaizolowac. Rozdrabnianie  tez do łatwych nie należy, próbowałem wiertarki, rozdrabniarki do gałęzi ale kicha. Dlatego super by było jakbyś się podzielił info jak cos opanujesz.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## grend

... a ja się męczę ze styro a rozwiązanie jest takie proste. szkoda ze wcześniej nie wiedziałem o takim rozwiązaniu. ....ale jeszcze nie wszystko mam zrobione...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jak Seba planujesz ten regranulat sypać? Myślałem jakąś sieczkarnię pożyczyć, albo coś zrobić taniego na starej wiertarce i zmielić w cholerę moje odpady, bo tego świństwa mam w opór. Kolega radził mi dosypać potem trochę cementu i zwilżyć wodą - to nie będzie latać i się wszystko zastygnie potem i zrobić izolację murłaty i obsypać oczyszczalnię. Myślisz, że ma to sens?


Plan jest taki: wrzucam wory z regranulatem na górę. Otwieram wór i wysypuję, jak się zrobi za duża górka to biorę grabki bez zębów (muszę zrobić  :wink: ) i rozgarniam. Powtarzam to samo aż się wypełni cały strop do końca wysokości dolnego pasa wiązarów. Potem to przygniatam 5cm wełny. Tutaj mam pewien problem bo o ile w przestrzeni użytkowej będą łaty które ładnie docisną wełnę, to pod skosami już nie wiem czym tą wełnę przycisnąć.
Aha, bym zapomniał - miejscami wrzucę też w strop resztki styro co mi zostały po elewacji, a trochę tego jest.

Ja mam pewien pomysł na taki młynek. Bierzesz tarkę do styropianu i ją mocujesz do jakiejś szlifierki, np żyrafy. Druga osoba która dociska styro do żyrafy albo inny patent i trochę kręcenia i będzie.
Żeby dawać cement i wodę to tak nie bardzo, jak kolega wyżej pisał beton podciąga wodę, i styro też moknie. Chociaż jest coś takiego jak styrobeton, musiałbyś poszukać. Na murłatę właśnie kiepsko bo powinno tam trochę wiać od góry (w naszym przypadku wentylacja poddasza) i sie wszystko rozwieje, dlatego ja rzucę wełnę na granulat.

----------


## ProStaś

> Rozumiem że Ty masz regranulat styropianu u siebie?


Nie, mam granulat wełny 40 cm.
Nie polecam, chyba że ktoś to rozłoży na zasadzie: siała baba mak (chłop żyto.... :sick: ), inaczej się tego nie "napowietrzy". A bez tego ciężkie i kiepsko izoluje.

Koncepcja z rozcinaniem worków słuszna. Pomyśl o zabezpieczeniu ewentualnych halogenów. Ciepło + styropian + drewno = ... :bye: 

Jakaś puszka ?

----------


## grend

.. a jak wygląda stosunek przenikalności cieplnej miedzy np. 20cm płyta styropianową a nasypanym 20cm granulatem. Porobiłem sobie "testy" i żeby ten granulat miał taką samą gęstość co płyta to musi go być ze 2,5 razy więcej. 
W skosy powbijaj płyty styropianowe i od góry postaraj się docisnąć. Dociskając ten granulat to chcesz od góry poprzybijać łaty? Tylko co wcześniej się ugniecie wełna czy granulat.

Przemek te odpady styropianowe "zatop" w granulacie będzie lepszy efekt niż żeby to rozdrabniać - po drugie szkoda roboty. 

Macie jakiś link do osób które to mają i mieli to sprawdzone kamerą termowizyjną ? Nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć lambdy - chyba ze jest niepoliczalna bo wszystko zależy od dociśnięcia

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja bym obstawiał że jest niepoliczalna (albo ciężko policzalna), gdzieś tu na forum *gorbag* zamieszczał swoje pomiary temperatury w granulacie styropianu i mu wychodziło że izoluje i to całkiem nieźle. Nie wiem czy bierzesz pod uwagę że regranulat styropianu to w większości "poszarpany" styropian o nieregularnych kształtach, więc powinien dobrze się pozakleszczać. Ja obstawiam że taka drubość jak u mnie ok 55cm będzie całkiem nieźle izolować. Oczywiście wykonam pomiary.
@ProStaś też chciałem granulat ale właśnie tak jak piszesz, bez wdmuchania tego mechanicznie ciężko jest to zrobić dobrze. Takie wsypanie z wora jest słabe i można przesadzić (patrz Piczman). U mnie ze względu na grubośc bałem się o ciężar i dlatego będzie styro. Oświetlenie będzie na 12V ledowe wszędzie raczej, a zasilacze na górze nad wełną, więc spoko. Ludzie w izolację nad halogeny dają ceryfikowane klosze/puszki, czyli ceramiczne doniczki  :big grin:  Dobrze jak są nawiercone.

Uchylę rąbka tajemnicy czym się teraz zajmuje na budowie  :smile:  





płyty dla profesjonalistów i coś tam sobie wieszam  :roll eyes: . Reszta relacji po dokończeniu pierwszego etapu. Sufity podzieliłem na dwa etapy: 1. montaż podkonstrukcji i przykręcenie płyt, 2. wykończenie płyt wraz z malowaniem. Pomiędzy tymi etapami wykonam izolację stropu żeby zacząć grzać, bo jak by nie patrzeć to drugie ciężko robić w temp w okolicy 0*C.

Pozdrawiam czytających.

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzisiaj dostałem info, że za tydzień będą drzwi wejściowe  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Seba, myślałeś o gruncie na ściany? Pytam, bo masz gipsowe tynki jak ja i może coś obczajałeś. 

Myślałem użyć na ściany zewnętrzne podkładu paroszczelnego Benjamin Moore 260 Super Spec, ale piszą, że trzeba najpierw zagruntować tynki gipsowe gruntem głęboko penetrującym. Oczywiście zalecają jakiś swój, ale jest drogi i myślę, że Ceresit CT 17 też byłby dobry. Chyba trzeba nim wszystkie ściany i sufity, a potem ten Super spec na zewnętrzne i chyba coś bardziej cywilnego na resztę ścian i sufit, bo nad sufitem jest folia i będzie izolowane poddasze, to też nie trzeba bariery paroszczelnej.

Trochę zamotałem chyba, ale się wyznasz o co mi chodzi.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wiem wiem, czytałem w Twoim dzienniku. Powiem Ci że temat ciekawy, a tym bardziej że mamy to samo, tynk gipsowy a pod nim BK. Obydwa lubią wciagać wilgoć i tak samo ją oddwać. W tym drugim bym się dopatrywał problemów. Bo jeżeli nawet zrobisz jak piszesz, i ta wilgoć będzie miała gorzej żeby się przedostać od wewnątrz do ścian, ale trochę jej i tak przejdzie. A jak ona się bedzie miała wydostać? Od środka folia w płynie, od zewnątrz styro. Mi się wydaje że straty spowodowane przenoszeniem ciepła w wilgoci w ściany są tak małe że chyba nie opłaca się kupować tej farby. Z resztą podobno tynki gipsowe są bardzo fajne do mieszkania, robią fajny mikroklimat właśnie dzięki regulacji wilgotności. 
Ale temat zapodałeś, pomyślę o tym w wolnej chwili.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Elewacja*

Jakiś czas temu zakończyłem temat elewacji przynajmniej na ten rok. Do przyklejania styro, siatki i zaciągania kleju wziąłem przytaczanych wcześniej dwóch panów. Zrobili wszystko poprawnie. Na koniec bardzo ładnie posprzątali, co mnie mile ździwiło. Oczywiście sam bym zrobił to lepiej, ale skoro im zajeło wszystko 1,5 miesiaca, fakt ze się nie przepracowywali, to pewnie ja bym to jeszcze robił do teraz i bym nie zrobił. Docinanie, to tamto, na nieszczęście miałem dużo styro z nierównymi frezami, które często trzeba było szlifować. Wymyśliłem sobie też kilka cudów, za które mi nic nie doliczyli. 
Samo przyklejanie styro i klejenie siatki to żadna filozofia. Więc i zdjęć szczegółowych nie ma.
Wszystko sam pianowałem bo im nie wierzę że zrobią jak trzeba.



A tak wygląda wszystko zagruntowane, tynkowanie na wiosnę.







A tak jest z zamkniętymi roletami:











Do dokończenia jest jeszcze wnęka z przodu, ale muszę czekać na drzwi, tam będą prawdopodobnie jakieś płytki. Więc nie bede drugi raz zaciągał klejem. Może jeszcze zagruntuje? Oprócz tego do dokończenia cokół wokół domu i filar, dam tam siatkę i na to jakieś płytki. Ale to na wiosnę.

----------


## tomdts

Ładna...

----------


## aiki

To w końcu jaki grunt wziąłeś?

----------


## sebcioc55

> To w końcu jaki grunt wziąłeś?


A no wziąłem ten co Ty, szczepny od termoorganiki z piaskiem kwarcowym. Powiem Ci że wygląda dobrze, woda po nim ścieka, trochę po deszcze ściany zostaja wilgotne ale delikatnie i zaraz wysychają. Zabrakło mi jednego wiaderka, ale w hurtowni juz nie mieli termoorganiki wiec wziąłem jakiś tam co mieli. Też dobry i też biały  :wink:

----------


## Bridges

Witaj, od jakiegoś czasu zaglądam do Twojego dziennika/miesięcznika. Niezłe postępy - gratuluję!
Widzę, że masz ciekawą kombinację kolorystyki okien i rolet. W projekcie było chyba odwrotnie - czyli szare/grafitowe okna i rolety i drewno na domu.
Ty planujesz na elewacji drewno, czy coś w szary deseń? Mam podobną zagwostkę dlatego pytam.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Witaj, od jakiegoś czasu zaglądam do Twojego dziennika/miesięcznika. Niezłe postępy - gratuluję!
> Widzę, że masz ciekawą kombinację kolorystyki okien i rolet. W projekcie było chyba odwrotnie - czyli szare/grafitowe okna i rolety i drewno na domu.
> Ty planujesz na elewacji drewno, czy coś w szary deseń? Mam podobną zagwostkę dlatego pytam.


Witam, dzięki bardzo. Jeżeli chodzi o elewację to miała wygladać tak (oczywiście bez garażu):



Nie wiem czy o tym pisałem, ale miałem już zamówione drewno na podkonstrukcję z C24, nawet wpłaciłem zaliczke. Zamawiałem w firmie produkujacej prefabrykowane domy z drewna, mieli trzymac dla mnie odpowiednia ilosc. Potem gdy już miałem ustaloną cenę za m^2 płyt elewacyjnych firmy COPAL z Trzcianki, model Cembrit Express i chciałem je zamawiać to okazało się że dochodzą jakieś bzdurne koszty za niepełną paletę, ilość poniżej 150m^2 i horendalnie drogi transport. Cena była ustalona na 64zł netto/m^2 a po dodaniu wszystkiego zrobiło sie 100zł netto + czas oczekiwania do 10 tygodni. Już wszystko miałem zaplanowane, najpierw robię podkonstrukcję, potem po czasie przychodzą płyty. Już kupiłem nawet łączniki ciesielskie! Tak mnie ta cała sytuacje wkur***** bo nie lubie jak mnie robią w hu** to zrezygnowałem. Udało się odmówić drewno i odzyskać zaliczkę, metalowy sprzęt oddałem do sklepu i pomysł na elewacjęsię przekształcił w to co jest teraz  :smile:  Po czasie widzę że to był dobry wybór, bo elewacja była by za ciemna. Chociaż same płyty włókno cementowe są zajebiste, nie dosyć że wyglądają dobrze, to są dobrym wiatrochronem i powstrzymują nagrzewanie izolacji, to wszystko dzięki szczelinie powietrznej pomiędzy płytą a izolacją.
W każdym bądź razie elewacja bedzie wyglądać tak jak teraz + dojdzie tynk w kolorze jakimś białym, biała podbitka, płytki na przednią wnękę i płytki na słup na tarazie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tam elewacja. Ładna, ale *ILE TY MASZ CHŁOPIE DZIAŁKI!!!???* Z hektar chyba.

----------


## sebcioc55

Mam 3 tys m^2. Wg mnie optymalnie. Garaz sie zmiesci, grill, drzewka i siakis basen. No i zeby bylo gdzie pilke kopnac. U mnie ziemia tania, 20 zl/m^2 chociaz po drugiej stronie wsi blizej drogi krajowej juz sobie zycza 40 zl.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja miałem 8 arów, a działkę kupiłem dokładnie 1000m (25x40). Stara działka pod domem rodzinnym wydawała mi się spora, to pomyślałem, że dwa ary więcej to już będzie luksus. Teraz jednak myślę o zakupie drugiej, przyległej, również w tym samym formacie, ale:
- gość chce 50tyś,
- wyjdzie mi kiszka 25x80m, a to już nic fajnego,
- a w sumie na cholerę mi to?

Apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia.

----------


## ProStaś

> Apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia.


Ale nie w miarę koszenia. :sleep:

----------


## sebcioc55

Traktorek z uchwytem na napój. Chłodny napoj x4. Sloneczko. I trawa sama sie kosi  :smile: )

----------


## grend

> Mam 3 tys m^2. Wg mnie optymalnie. Garaz sie zmiesci, grill, drzewka i siakis basen. No i zeby bylo gdzie pilke kopnac. U mnie ziemia tania, 20 zl/m^2 chociaz po drugiej stronie wsi blizej drogi krajowej juz sobie zycza 40 zl.


 :ohmy:  to chyba jednak masz daleko do drogi krajowej Szczecin Gdańsk  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

4km, nie wydaje mi się to daleko. Te droższe działki mają 2km bliżej. Czy warto za te 2km płacić drugie tyle? - nie sądzę. Do najbliższego miasta mam 11 km. Więc nie całe 10 min drogi. No i na wiosnę zaczynają te 4km ode mnie budować S6, wiec dolot gdziekolwiek będę miał wręcz ekspresowy  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

*Drzwi wejściowe*

Witam. W czwartek zostały zamontowane u mnie drzwi wejściowe. Jestem z nich baaardzo zadowolony  :big grin:  :cool: 

Najpierw musiałem przygotować otwór, poszerzyć go po jednym centymetrze (żeby było miejsce na taśmę rozprężną) i wyciąć końcówke "Lki" z nadproża, też w tym samym celu. Na góre poszedł EPS 100 10cm. Najpierw ciąłem dużym flexem ile się dało a potem ręcznie. Co do cięcie nadproża to kupiłem tarczę ścierną do betonu, to nie tnie prawie w ogóle. Założyłem jakąs starą zardzewiałą tarczę diamentową do ceramiki i szło jak w BK  :yes: 



Tutaj już otwór gotowy, pany montażysty poweidziały że otwór przyszykowany idealnie  :yes:  :cool: 



Poniżej niespodzianka o której opowiem przy innej okazji  :smile: 



A tu już zamontowane drzwi od strony zewnętrznej, kolor RAL 7016



Strona wewnętrzna, kolor RAL9016. Widać prześwity dookoła bo w takiej temperaturze tasma się wolno rozpręża. Na końcowy efekt będę musiał poczekać kilka dni.



Są to drzwi drewniane CAL, kolekcja rycerska, model Zyndram, rozmiar „90”, lewe otwierane na zewnątrz, materiał sosna, dwukolor (RAL7016 na zewnątrz, RAL9016 wewnątrz), szkło standard refleks brąz, zamek listwowy automatyczny z napędem elektrycznym, przycisk w antabie, antaba jednostronna AXA okrągła prosta 1200mm, klamka AXA Slim Solo inox od wewnątrz, wkładka AXA kl.C, kontaktron, termiczna osłona podproża, drzwi skracane 20mm. Wym. 1000x2064mm. Do tego montowane z wysunięciem 2,5cm w warstwę izolacji na taśmie rozprężnej Illbruck Illmod Trio TP560 88mm.
Co ja moge więcej powiedzieć. Drzwi są zajebiste  :big grin:

----------


## grend

nie wiedziałem ze można tyle opowiedzieć o drzwiach  :smile: 

Dlaczego sam nie wstawiłeś drzwi, jak sam przygotowałeś otwór ?

----------


## sebcioc55

Po pierwsze samemu wstawić te drzwi to była by niezła szarpanina. Chłopakom we dwóch było ciężko. Po drugie to niższy vat, z którym było taniej zapłacić za montaż niż kupić samemu osobno na 23%. Po trzecie to gwarancja. Cokolwiek by się nie działo z drzwiami to prawdopodobnie CAL wszystko by zgonił na montaż przez niewyszkolone osoby, a dodatkowo ponieważ oni są autoryzowaną ekipą montażową to mam kolejny rok gwarancji - w sumie 36 mies.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Brzydkie jak cholera - jak drzwi do chłodni, ale gust ma każdy swój. Wyglądają na solidne i ten przycisk to pewnie jak klucza nie weźmiesz na zewnątrz i drzwi zamkniesz.
Dużo takie cudo z tą elektroniką?

----------


## aiki

> Brzydkie jak cholera - jak drzwi do chłodni...


Kurde no koleś tu zachwycony jakie fajowe drzwi ma a Ty go jednym łuup do parteru. Już z tą chłodnią to mogłeś se darować  :smile:

----------


## grend

to ja jeszcze coś dorzucę - dlaczego montowałes drzwi na cegłach ? JA w tamtym miejscu mam styro i posadzke.

Z tym Vatem to się robi śmieszna sprawa - kupujesz drzwi powiedzmy za 5000 + VAT. czyli 6150 i w salonie proponują tobie że jak zapłacisz o 150pln więcej to będziesz miał zamontowane - no i kto by się nie zgodził. A firma zarabia wtedy przez VAT 8% - 900pln za wstawienie drzwi, co jak być miał zapłacić za sama usługę to być kolesi wyśmiał. Niby wszystko OK tylko jest jedno ale budżet żyje z naszych podatków...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Kurde no koleś tu zachwycony jakie fajowe drzwi ma a Ty go jednym łuup do parteru. Już z tą chłodnią to mogłeś se darować


E tam. Takie zachwycanie się wszystkim to nie w moim stylu. Za to Seba ma ładniejszą bryłę domu, bo moja wcale mi się nie podoba chociaż sam se taką zaprojektowałem. Ale drzwi mam ładniejsze.

----------


## sebcioc55

@Przemek o gustach się nie dyskutuje. Mi się takie podobają i tyle  :wink:  O Twoich też mógłbym powiedzieć że mi się nie podobają, ale po co? To nie konkurs piękności  :wink: Pokazuje je tutaj jak wszystko z resztą. Takie se wybrałem i takie mam. A że jestem z nich zadowolony to chyba dobrze? Tym samym polecam producenta innym, bo jeszcze nie widziałem drzwi wykonanych przez lokalnego stolarza w takiej jakości.
Jeżeli chodzi o klucz to docelowo nie bedę z niego korzystał, będzie ostatecznością.
@Grend nie rozumiem jak masz te drzwi zamontowane. To na czym one stoją? Moje stoją bezpośrednio na progu z XPS pod nimi bloczek BK a pod nim beton płyty fundamentowej. Jeszcze z przodu progu będzie styro. Oczywiście drzwi można posadowić na samym styropianie jednoczesnie mocując je tylko do ścian bokami. Mnie to jakoś nie przekonuje, muszą mieć podparcie tak samo jak okna. Teraz myśle że mogłem je zamontować na samym XPS od spodu. Wycinając całkiem bloczek. W sumie mógłbym jeszcze tak zrobić ale mi sie nie chce.
Koszt drzwi z montażem to 5950 zł netto. Drogo ale moje zapędy sięgały wyżej, na szczęście się opamiętałem  :cool:  Zmieściły sie w planowanym budżecie więc spoko. Nie po to wypruwam sobie żyły przy innych pracach żeby sobie na drzwi żałować  :yes:

----------


## grend

Sebastian my tutaj poruszamy technikę i rozwiązania a wydatki i gusta to już jest indywidualna sprawa. Ja te cegły wywaliłem dojechałem styro do krawędzi muru i wylałem posadzke i na tej posadzce stoja drzwi. Drzwi sa wysuniete na jakies 3 cm na zewnątrz i od dołu włożony będzie klocek z XPS-a.
ale jak masz na progu z XPS to OK bo tego nie zauważyłem i myslalem ze masz bezpośrednio na cegłach

----------


## sebcioc55

Jest tam taki specjalny klocek z XPS do ktorego sa przyklejone takie prowadnice z pcv w ktore wchodzi oscieznica drzwi, a raczej sam prog. Ten xps ma wymiar chyba 8x8cm i pod niego jeszcze dam z 2cm pasek tez xps bo akurat mam.
Specjalnie nie dojecjalem posadzka do drzwi bo chcialem odciac drzwi od elementow grzejnych. Czyli posadzki, w koncu to drzwi drewniane. Na alumunium takie jak bym chcial to zdecydowanie nie mam kasy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> @Przemek o gustach się nie dyskutuje. Mi się takie podobają i tyle  O Twoich też mógłbym powiedzieć że mi się nie podobają, ale po co? To nie konkurs piękności Pokazuje je tutaj jak wszystko z resztą. Takie se wybrałem i takie mam. A że jestem z nich zadowolony to chyba dobrze?


Trochę to faktycznie niemiłe, a ja jestem przyzwyczajony jak mnie ktoś opierdziela, to czasem i ze mnie coś wyjdzie. O gustach nie rozmawiam, tylko o drzwiach, a te jak ci się podobają, to OK. Wyglądają na rewelacyjnie zrobione, choć mi to przypomina z zewnątrz blachę i dlatego te uwagi... Jaka grubość? Jaki współczynnik U?




> Koszt drzwi z montażem to 5950 zł netto.


Drogo.




> Drogo ale moje zapędy sięgały wyżej, na szczęście się opamiętałem  Zmieściły sie w planowanym budżecie więc spoko. Nie po to wypruwam sobie żyły przy innych pracach żeby sobie na drzwi żałować


Czyli masz niezbyt drogie, oraz ładne drzwi, choć ja powiedziałbym inaczej. Nie słuchaj więc wariata, tylko rób po swojemu. Sorki za uwagi, ale doktorowi też się parę dostało i grendowi, i nawet aikiemu za płyty zamiast tynków, więc teges. Serio trudno się u ciebie merytorycznie doczepić.

----------


## grend

Przemek az się wzruszyłem  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  Rozwaliles moje systemy - trzeba na ciebie uwazac i obchodzić się jak z porcelaną  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## DrKubus

sebcioc55, drzwi super (będę miał podobne, więc też czekam na krytykę), a Przemkiem się nie przejmuj, mnie też już krytykował, na początku bolało, ale później ustawiłem sobie na niego odpowiedni handicap  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Widać Przemek ma wahania nastrojów  :big grin:  ja tam sie nie obrażam. Każdy może pisać co mu się podoba.
Drzwi grubości 8cm, Współczynnik U nie wiem dokładnie bo mam kawałek szyby. Ale sosnowe bez przeszkleń mają 0,9. Ja coś pewnie <1. Co do wygladu to chciałem żeby z daleka wyglądały jak gładkie ale z bliska jak się przyjrzysz to widać że to drewno. Dębowe już tak dobrze nie wyglądają w tych kolorach.
Wszystkie opcje i ceny można znaleźć w cenniku CALa.
Jeszcze muszę wnękę otynkować od środka i z zewnatrz oblepić trochę styro z siatką.

----------


## kanalia

> Fajnie, że ktoś w ogóle zauważył mój temat 
> Opisując dalej nasze plany. Budowany dom musi być energooszczędny, w związku z tym energooszczędne plany są takie:
> - przede wszystkim odcięcie się od mostków do gruntu za pomocą płyty fundamentowej, płyta będzie leżała na 10 cm XPS, a następnie na płytę z B25/30 20 cm, pojdzie kolejna warstwa styropianu EPS 100 031 10 cm (ewentualnie 15cm, muszę policzyć zyski z tego powodu i skonfrontować z kosztami), liczę na U płyty max U=0,163 W/m^2*K
> - potem kolej na ściany, będą z betonu komórkowego YTONG PP4/0,6 S+GT o grubości 24cm + do tego styropian 20 cm, jeszcze nie wiem jakiś ale lambda max 033, z tego wszystkeigo liczę max U=1,3 W/m^2*K + na 3 ścianach planuję elewację wentylowaną (do przemyślenia)
> - ściany działowe będą prawdopodobnie z silki 12 cm klasy E15
> - okna planuję w większości nieotwierane (witryny), obecnie jestem prawie zdecydowany na okna drewniane Sokółki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


można spróbować poszukać szczęścia w krajach z cieplejszym klimatem? :cool:

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie wiem do czego pijesz? Ale zapotrzebowanie już zmniejszyłem do ok 50kWh/(m^2*rok) - przynajmniej teoretycznie w OZC  :wink:  Zachowując zdrowy rozsądek więcej nie zjadę.

----------


## ElemenT

> *Drzwi wejściowe*
> 
> Są to drzwi drewniane CAL, (...) kontaktron, termiczna osłona podproża, drzwi skracane 20mm. Wym. 1000x2064mm. Do tego montowane z wysunięciem 2,5cm w warstwę izolacji na taśmie rozprężnej Illbruck Illmod Trio TP560 88mm.
> Co ja moge więcej powiedzieć. Drzwi są zajebiste


Pierwszą rzeczą, którą powinieneś zrobić to wyjąć badziewny kontaktron i wstawić jakiś firmowy.
Ja nie zrobiłem tego i teraz muszę wymieniać.

Padł mi po 4 miesiącach, jakiś noname tam wstawiają z Chin. Liczą sobie 50 zł ale potem tylko problemy.

I polecam okna Gebauera, mam wstawione i są zajebiste.
Względem sokółki taniej przy dębowych, ale jakość wykonania pierwsza klasa.

----------


## aiki

Sebcio jak robiłeś posadzki to jaką szerokość zostawiałeś na drzwi wejściowe - do jakiego miejsca układałeś styro i robiłeś wylewkę?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebcio jak robiłeś posadzki to jaką szerokość zostawiałeś na drzwi wejściowe - do jakiego miejsca układałeś styro i robiłeś wylewkę?


Lepiej to pokaże obrazek, mam nadzieje że zrozumiale go narysowałem, kiepski ze mnie grafik  :cool: 



EDIT: oczywiście większa część tego górnego bloczka to nadproże. Zapomniałem narysować ;P

----------


## sebcioc55

> Pierwszą rzeczą, którą powinieneś zrobić to wyjąć badziewny kontaktron i wstawić jakiś firmowy.
> Ja nie zrobiłem tego i teraz muszę wymieniać.
> 
> Padł mi po 4 miesiącach, jakiś noname tam wstawiają z Chin. Liczą sobie 50 zł ale potem tylko problemy.
> 
> I polecam okna Gebauera, mam wstawione i są zajebiste.
> Względem sokółki taniej przy dębowych, ale jakość wykonania pierwsza klasa.


Witam,
te firmowe wcale lepiej nie wyglądają niż te najtańsze z chin  :big tongue:  W każdym bądź razie kontaktorn w razie czego mam na wymianę. Co prawda nie wiem jak on może się zepsuć, musiałby się rozmagnesować? 
Okna z sokółki są fajne. Dla mnie najzajebistrze były by drewniane sosnowe w kolorze własnie sosnowym z okładziną aluminiową z zewnątrz. Ale ta cena.... z resztą okna już mam i jarałem się tylko na początku. Teraz już tylko po prostu są. Tak jest ze wszystkim.

----------


## aiki

Ten dolny bloczek z BK masz równo z wylewką? coś mi to nie pasuje. będziesz kleił płytki w wiatrołapie do BK prosto?

----------


## ElemenT

> Witam,
> te firmowe wcale lepiej nie wyglądają niż te najtańsze z chin  W każdym bądź razie kontaktorn w razie czego mam na wymianę. Co prawda nie wiem jak on może się zepsuć, musiałby się rozmagnesować?


Magnes działa. U mnie po prostu kontaktron wskazuje stan "zwarty" czyli jak by drzwi cały czas były zamknięte.
On fabrycznie jest wklejany a nie wciskany i jest problem z jego wyjęciem - jedynie można go rozwiercić.

Drzwi nie mam obrobionych od wewnątrz, także rozwierciłem go, usunąłem klej i wstawiłem satelowski. Kable zostawiłem w środku, jak by mi satelowski padł to mogę go wyciągnąć i wstawić nowy.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Magnes działa. U mnie po prostu kontaktron wskazuje stan "zwarty" czyli jak by drzwi cały czas były zamknięte.
> On fabrycznie jest wklejany a nie wciskany i jest problem z jego wyjęciem - jedynie można go rozwiercić.
> 
> Drzwi nie mam obrobionych od wewnątrz, także rozwierciłem go, usunąłem klej i wstawiłem satelowski. Kable zostawiłem w środku, jak by mi satelowski padł to mogę go wyciągnąć i wstawić nowy.


No to powiem Ci że dziwne  :smile:  Ja niestety drzwi już obrobiłem. Zobaczymy mam nadzieje że się nie uszkodzi. W razie czego będę myślał.




> Ten dolny bloczek z BK masz równo z wylewką? coś mi to nie pasuje. będziesz kleił płytki w wiatrołapie do BK prosto?


Tak, mam bloczek równo z wylewką, skróciłem go o 1,5 cm. Tak, mam zamiar kleić płytki prosto do BK. A nie można tak robić?
Mam nadziej że uda mi się trafić z fugą nad przerwe pomiędzy BK a wylewką.

----------


## aiki

Można ale pierwszy raz z tym sie spotkałem. Zawsze zalewane do drzwi było. Ale też to przemyślę tylko chyba wstawię połówkę pod drzwi i we wnękę lekko jednak posadzką wjadą.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wiem że tak ludzie leją, ale po co? Mi nie zależy żeby dojść z podłogówką do drzwi (są drewniane to poco je grzać z jednej strony a z drugiej chłodzić), a nawet tego nie chce bo wydaje mi się gorszym rozwiązaniem. Wydaje mi się też że lepiej jak wylewka z podłogówką jest jak najdalej od temperatury zewnętrznej. A u mnie to będzie 26cm izolacji i te 14cm bloczka BK.

----------


## aiki

Ja nie neguję ja tylko se myślę. czasami mi się zdarza haha.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ależ ja nie bronie, a myslenie jest nawet wskazane ;P im wiecej roznych zdan tym bardziej wartosciowa dyskusja. Ja po prostu nie wiem co ma na celu takie dojezdzanie betonem do samych drzwi wiec tak nie zrobilem  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U mnie wylewkę zrobili jakby tylko od środka, to znaczy beton nie wchodzi w otwór, gdzie są drzwi wejściowe. Wsadzili kawałek styropianu i zostawili cały próg niżej. Potem podmurowałem próg na wysokość wskazaną przez stolarza, a ten zamontował je na takiej wysokości, żeby od środka spód ramy licował się z płytkami, czyli jakieś 1-1,5cm wyżej niż wylewka.
Nie montowałbym za to drzwi wejściowych na kotwach, bo są ciężkie, a beton komórkowy - wiecie sami jaki. Montaż na krawędzi muru to chyba najlepsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak nie na kotwach to na czym zamontowales? Na dyblach? Ale wtedy taki dybel conajmniej 10 cm od krawedzi muru. Jeszcze zalezy jakiej klasy BK. Ja mam na kotwach i konkretnych kolkach fishera.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Znaczy się - nie na konsolach. Sorry.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja po za murem to zamontowalbym tylko na MOWO ale to drogie i nie sprzedaja w tak malych ilosciach jak trzeba na drzwi.

----------


## sylwekr

> Ja po za murem to zamontowalbym tylko na MOWO ale to drogie i nie sprzedaja w tak malych ilosciach jak trzeba na drzwi.


Alternatywą dla MOWO może być Winframer, można kupić na sztuki 1.20 kantówki kosztuje ok 80 zł, zastanawiam się nad użyciem tego do drzwi wejściowych i tarasowych, na okna zastosuję inny "patent"
MOWO szkoda, ze też na sztuki nie można kupic  ::-(:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. Jeżeli chodzi o tego winframera to tez nie jest takie oczywiste jak się wydaje np tu niby oferują w długościach 1,2mb ale jak bedziesz chciał już kupić to się okaże że nie mają i że chcesz małą ilosć itp. Chciałem to od nich kupić własnie do drzwi ale nie dało rady.

----------


## sylwekr

> Witam. Jeżeli chodzi o tego winframera to tez nie jest takie oczywiste jak się wydaje np tu niby oferują w długościach 1,2mb ale jak bedziesz chciał już kupić to się okaże że nie mają i że chcesz małą ilosć itp. Chciałem to od nich kupić własnie do drzwi ale nie dało rady.


Teraz to i na Alle.. można kupić. Wcześniej widziałem w podobnej cenie jak w podanym przez Ciebie sklepie, teraz ktoś wystawił po 95 zł szt. Pewnie kwestia niedługiego czasu i tego typu systemów będzie jeszcze więcej w sprzedaży...

----------


## sebcioc55

*Sufit Etap I*

Witam znów po dłuższej przerwie. Niestety czasu na budowanie mam jak na lekarstwo które akurat by mi sie przydało bo trochę się rozłożyłem. Tak się kończą harce w mrozie. Ale przynajmniej mam dłuższą chwilę żeby tu coś naskrobać.
Jak wiadomo głównym tematem jakim sie ostatnio zajmuję to sufit podiweszany. Wykonuję sufit o konstrukcji dwupoziomowej. Pewnie w większości mógłbym go zrobić inaczej ale tak jest prosto i pewnie. Wszystko robię na profilach o grubości blachy 0,55mm - grubszych u mnie nigdzie nie maja od reki, a przy tym nie sa drogie. Może najpierw zacznę od materiałów jakich używam do robienia tegoż sufitu.







Jako paroizolacje stosuję folie PE 0,2mm - można oczywiście dać jakieś "oddychające" 2x droższe itp. Ale moim zdaniem od usuwania wilgoci jest wentylacja a folia ma szczelnie blokować jej przepływ. Po za tym przezroczystość tej folii bardzo pomaga przy przykręcaniu płyt! Do kompletu taśma akustyczna (wygłusza, uszczelnia i trochę podobno zwiększa ognioodporność), taśma butylowa do łączenia folii PE ze ścianami, taśma dwustronna do przyklejania folii PE do profili i na koniec taśma do łączenia folii PE.







 

Wszystkie płyty oprócz wodoodpornych to płyty RIGIPS 4PRO z czterema spłaszczonymi krawędziami. Jedna taka płyta kosztowała mnie ok 21zł a zwykła kosztuje 15 zł, przy wszystkich płytach to ok 250zł różnicy. Moim zdaniem warto. Już mi oszczędziły pracy a przy szpachlowaniu będzie mam nadzieje jeszcze lepiej. Wszystko wieszam na wieszakach obrotowych mocowanych do wiązarów lub dodatkowych łat wkrętami ze złotym ocynkiem 5x50 z wiertłem i na torxa. Nauczony trudami budowy już innych niż na torxa nie uznaje.

Po krótce opisze co i jak robie. Wiem że tego jest mnóstwo na internecie (sam się z tego uczyłem), ale zawsze może komuś coś pomogę, a i pamiątka bedzie  :smile: 
Najpierw wchodzi laser z wyznaczeniem płaszczyzny dolnej rusztu z profili. Wysokośc tak na prawdę ustaliły puszki rozprężne (we wszystkich pomieszczeniach to 280cm).



Potem oczyszczam ściany z pyłu i kurzu przed przyklejeniem taśm.



Potem idzie tasma poślizgowa i nad nią taśma butylowa - wszystko od lasera.



Nastepnie przyklejam folię PE która później będzie wywinięta na folię poziomą:





Jak już to zrobię to na docięte na wymiar profile UD przyklejam taśmę akustyczną i wiercę w nich otwory co 37cm. Takie profile przykładam do ściany do lasera i wiercę pierwsze dziury pod kołki szybkiego montazu.







W tym momencie chowam laser i zaczynam od docinania profili nośnych - czyli tych wsuwanych w profil UD i do których przykręcam płyty GK. W pokojach jest lajtowo bo więcej niż jeden profil tam nie wchodzi więc jest w miare sztywnie. Na to kładę profile główne. Profile główne sa mocowane za pomocą wieszaków obrotowych do dolnego pasa wiązarów, jak na zdjęciach powyżej. Spinam łączniki krzyzowe 



Sprawdzam łatą 2,5 czy jest płasko - jak trzeba to równam wieszakami.



Na koniec stelaż wygląda tak:









Jak juz mam gotową konstrukcję i wypoziomowaną to przyklejam DOBRĄ taśmę dwustronną (tania z allegro się nie nadaje) pod każdy łącznik przyżowy i co 40cm przy ścianch na profilu UD. Do tego przyklejam folię paroizolacyjną z zakłądem 10-15cm i wszystko sklejam taśmą (rościągliwą - lepiej się klei do frywolnej folii).









Kolejny etap to przykręcanie płyt. Samemu nie wyobrażam sobie tego robić, w związku z tym kupiłem sobie pomocnika.



Płytę 1,2m x 2,6m kładę na niego (też nie jest łatwo z nimi samemu) i jadę w górę. Przykrecam albo ze styropianów albo z drabinki. Mam zasięg łap 2,40 więc taka paczka styro jest idealna.







Wszystko robię z wiedzą wyszukaną z netu, z kanału na YouTube GipsKartonITD no i z tradycyjnej formy, która mimo wszystko pokazuje i tłumaczy szczegóły których w internecie nie ma, dobrze wydane 19 zł!



Na razie to by było na tyle. Sufity kończe w wolnych chwilach jak pogoda i zdrowie pozwalają. W między czasie robię inne drobne rzeczy. Ciągle czekam też na PC od jbloch'a. Ale i tak nie ma jej co odpalać jak w domu mam -10*C ! i cały salon otwary. Skończe sufity to mam nadzieje że pompa wjedzie, wysypię granulat i będzie w końcu ciepło  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam czytających!

cdn..

----------


## grend

Profesjonalny instruktaż...  

Jaką taśmę dwustronna użyłeś ?? i jak ją przykleiłeś przy -10 stopniach ???????

----------


## sebcioc55

Dopiero dzisiaj rano miałem -10*C  :wink:  ale wczoraj jeszcze przy -6 się kleiła. W zalezności za co chwycę to przyklejam jedną dwustronną do sklejania membran thermotape czy coś takiego (została mi nieużyta po robieniu dachu) a druga to jakaś z lokalnej hurtowni nie pamietam nazwy ale nie najtansza. Kupiłem tez taką z allegro to dupa, folia jak sie powiesi to nastepnego dnia juz wszystko odlepione i od nowa. Miałem też z allegro taśme do łączenia folii to też dupa. Nastepnego dnia prawie wszystko odklejone (dobrze że od razu płyt nie kreciłem). Potem kupiłem delfina za 15 zł i jest ogromna różnica. Trzyma w mrozie i nic nie odpada.

----------


## grend

To ty mieszkasz na biegunie ciepła.... Ja miałem dzisiaj rano -16stopni a powyżej -10 to było w piątek. Nie wiem jak to wyglada w Suwałkach ...

Tasma delfina - to jest firma ?
Ja swoją super taśmę za 38pln jeszcze sprawdzałem w domowych warunkach i faktycznie klei tak ze później nie można tego odkleić - tylko że musi byc 20 stopni a do maja nie będe czekał ...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dużo pracy z tymi sufitami, ale taniej niż strop. Mnie po taniości kosztował 16 tyś z wieńcami i tynkowaniem, czyli sam strop jakieś 13500. Przy 128m2 wychodzi 105 zł/m2.
Widzę, że wkrętów nie żałujesz. Nie za dużo tego? I dlaczemu wkręty na torksy? 

I w ogóle to dla mnie zbyt starannie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja miałem w nocy -15*C ale w domu max -10. Bezwietrzne warunki w środku i duża akumulacja wychodza na wierzch. W ciagu dnia jeszcze słońce, a u mnie penetruje pół domu - dosłownie. Oczywiście po kilku takich nocach w środku pewnie i by zeszło do tych -15. Z drugiej strony tak samo długo będzie się temp podnosić. 
Delfina mam tylko do folii PE, moim zdaniem jest dobra.

EDIT: Grend specjalnie dla Ciebie się wysiliłem i znalazłem tą którą wczoraj kleiłem,  to thermo tape yellow  - jak teraz patrze to w karcie tech ma napisane że klei do -10  :big grin:  hehe wiec sprawdziłem i prawda. Niestety nie pamietam ile kosztowała, ale na pewno nie 5 ani 10 zł.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dużo pracy z tymi sufitami, ale taniej niż strop. Mnie po taniości kosztował 16 tyś z wieńcami i tynkowaniem, czyli sam strop jakieś 13500. Przy 128m2 wychodzi 105 zł/m2.
> Widzę, że wkrętów nie żałujesz. Nie za dużo tego? I dlaczemu wkręty na torksy? 
> 
> I w ogóle to dla mnie zbyt starannie.


Wkręty na torxy do wszystkiego innego (głównie drewna). Po pierwsze mają fajny łeb nawiercajacy i potem wiertło prowadzące co nie powoduje pękania drewna w miejscu wkrecania, no i torx lepiej sie trzyma bitu i wkręty "same się wkręcają" przy operowaniu jedną ręką na wysokości w pozycji "galopującego psa" to dużo ułatwia :smile:  Jakby wkręty do blachy 25mm robili na torxa i mógłbym je kupić to bym ich używał. 
Płyty przykręcam już zwykłymi ale do blachy nie do drewna! A odstępy hmmm tak mi wychodzi, ciężko mi trafić te max 15cm, wolę robić gęściej niż potem chodzić i dokręcać. A po za tym na płytach będzie się opirała cała izolacja stropu! więc im więcej wkrętów tym lepiej.
Co do staranności.... pisałeś coś o legendarnych szczelnych sufitach z GK, może uda mi się to osiągnąć  :yes:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ta daj Ci Boże. Ja jestem bajzlarz tak ładnie nie mogę, bo mam krótkie palce, które nie nadają się do prac wymagających zdolności manualnych. Natury nie oszukasz.

----------


## bob_budownik

Pięknie!!

----------


## brochas

co za PC będzie i jakie koszta zakupu wraz z instalacją ?

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. Jak PC bedzie u mnie stala to sie wypowiem. Na razie nic nie mowie bo nie wiem co Jacek na to. Wszystko bedzie opomiarowane a jak mi sie bedzie chcialo to zrobie prosta stronke gdzie bedzie bierzacy COP, temperatury pobierana moc itp.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
ostatnimi czasy rozmyślam nt izolacji stropu. Ze względu na wygodę, szybkość i relatywnie niską cenę mam plan zasypać strop regranulatem styropianu. Możliwe że wynegocjuję cenę 60zł/m^3 regranulatu ze styro grafitowego. Planowana grubość izolacji to 60cm. Na górę chciałem dać 5cm wełny aby tylko zabezpieczyć regranulat przed migracją na skutek wentylacji poddasza. Teraz się zastanawiam czy nie zrobić 40cm regranulatu i 20 cm wełny 039 pomiędzy dolne pasy wiązarów (m^3 takiej wełny kosztuje podobnie co regranulat). W sumie to zrobiłbym tak ale: już ponad pół domu mam "osufitowane" a przydałoby się pod taką wełne sznurkowanie, jak to teraz osznurkować od góry? A może nie trzeba sznurkować i ułożyć to wszystko ładnie na wysypanym regranulacie? Co na to stelaż? Bo taka wełna trochę waży, chociaż stelaż powinien wytrzymać. Może osznurkuje tylko salon gdzie są duże szerokości, a reszta pokoi gdzie jest zwarta zabudowa i przeważnie po jednym profilu na długośc olać sznurkowanie? Czy jest ktoś w stanie mi doradzić?

----------


## aiki

wełna chyba nie może być pod styro bez przerwy na wentylację.
Najpierw styro potem wełna.

----------


## sebcioc55

Oczywiście, cały strop uzupełniony jednorodną warstwą granulatu a na to wełna pomiędzy dolny pas wiązara. Nad wełną 6cm szczelina wentylacyjna i potem podłoge z OSB na ruszczie z łat. W przerkoju to by wyglądało tak:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie wiem po co ta wełna. Daj regranulat, a na górę nawet coś takiego:

http://allegro.pl/eko-skora-skaj-mat...798679405.html

za 2,85zł/m2.

----------


## aiki

A bo Ty masz opuszczany sufit a u mnie odwrotnie. Ocieplenie pójdzie w górę.
Ganulat obciążałby ruszt i płyty w całości. ile cięższa jest wełna od granulatu?

----------


## sebcioc55

Wełnie jakoś bardziej ufam niż regranualtowi. Chociaż już się nie moge doczekać jak pomierze taki grafitowy, co to on izoluje.
Może koszty coś tu pomogą. 
Przyjmując pow. stropu 110m^2 i jego grubość 60cm + 5cm  potrzebuję 66 m^3 regranulatu i 5,5m^3 wełny . Koszt 1m^2 to 36+4= 40zł. U=0,066 (bardzo pesymistyczna liczone dla lambdy 0,44)
Przyjmując pow. stropu 110m^2 i jego grubość 45cm regranulatu i 20cm wełny potrzebuję 49,5 m^3 regranulatu i 22m^3 wełny. Koszt 1m^2 to 27+16=43zł. U=0,064

A to co przemek pokazujesz to już wolę dać wełnę, przynajmniej coś tam zaizoluje i łatwiej by mi było ją ułożyć.

----------


## [email protected]

A jaka jest waga granulatu, jakie bedzie generował obciażenie na m2 stropu?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> A to co przemek pokazujesz to już wolę dać wełnę, przynajmniej coś tam zaizoluje i łatwiej by mi było ją ułożyć.


Drzwi nie, taśma nie, skaj też nie. Nikt mnie nie słucha.  :Evil:

----------


## aiki

> Drzwi nie, taśma nie, skaj też nie. Nikt mnie nie słucha.


U mnie bedą płyty na scianach  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> A bo Ty masz opuszczany sufit a u mnie odwrotnie. Ocieplenie pójdzie w górę.
> Ganulat obciążałby ruszt i płyty w całości. ile cięższa jest wełna od granulatu?


m^3 regranulatu styropianowego to około 10kg (z EPS 200), zależy też jak go "zgnieciesz". A wełna to zalezy od jej gęstości i tym samym lambdy. Rockwool podaje ciężar granulatu wełny 042 na poziomie ok 32kg/m^3. Dla wełny nie granulowanej to przykładowo dla unimaty 039 to 1m^3 waży około 10kg, dla supermaty 033 1m^3 waży już ok 24kg. 
Teraz tak patrze że ta tania wełna to lekka, no ale jak ją układać skoro tyle przeszkód w stropie? I granulat tańszy.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Drzwi nie, taśma nie, skaj też nie. Nikt mnie nie słucha.


Przemek poczekaj, rumianku Ci zaparzę  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

No to przy takiej wadze to nie jest małe obciążenie na strop. Np przy grubości 40cm to 10m2 daje 40kg, plus 10kg wełny 039 razem na 10m2 50kg obciążenia na strop plus waga płyt i stelażu, no no zeby się uchwyty z mocowań tzn prętów nie powysuwały.

----------


## bob_budownik

Żebyś nie zrobił sobie jak kolega piczman. Tak nawymyslal ze mu sie plyty na podlodze znalazly.

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie no u mnie dla grubości 65cm to sumarycznie czy to tania wełna czy granulat to ciężar wynosi 6,5kg/m^2. Na cały strop 715kg. Jako ciekawostka to projektowane obciążenie dla pasa dolnego to 40,5kg/m^2 ! (w czego skład wchodzi 30cm wełny i sufit podwieszany). Więc mam duuuży zapas. Ciężar samego podwieszanego sufitu to max 15kg/m^2. Więc o to się nie boję. Najbardziej wrażliwym elementem jest płyta GK na której to będzie opierać się większosć ciężaru, a raczej miejsce gdzie przykręcone są wkręty, dlatego daje gęsto.
Nie był bym sobą gdybym nie sprawdził organoleptycznie wytrzymałości takiej podkonstrukcji - postawiłem moje własne 100kg na takim ruszcie i się nie zarwał, stałem przez 2 min i czasami zajęknął ale wisiał spokojnie. Na płycie bym się bał stanąć bo to obciążenie punktowe. Chociaż może kiedyś z nudów zrobię sobie test nisko nad ziemią na jakimś kawałku.
Wracając do moich dywagacji dam chyba tą wełne 20cm ale zasznurkuje tylko nad salonem i może troche korytarza. Bo tam większe szerokości sufitu. O pokoje się nie boje. A może najpierw położe te 45cm granulatu i zobacze jak izoluje? Może to takie czary będą że nic więcej nie będzie potrzeba?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Żebyś nie zrobił sobie jak kolega piczman. Tak nawymyslal ze mu sie plyty na podlodze znalazly.


Wiem wiem, znam jego przypadek. Pisałem z nim też i on znowu odradza regranulat styropianu. Musiał popełnić jakiś błąd, cieżar to jedno ale z tego co pamiętam to pozrywały mu sie profile z wieszaków, a to jednak nie takie łatwe do zrobienia przy statycznym suficie.

----------


## [email protected]

Robiąc granulat to chyba dałbym na wierzchnią warstwę te 20cm wełny, ale chyba dałbym lepszą bo na pewno to polepszy współczynniki. Ja mam w sufitach tylko 30cm wełny skalnej Rockwoola Toprocka ale tylko dlatego tak mało bo z braku miejsca, gdybym miał go więcej dałbym i z 50.

----------


## sebcioc55

nie no lepszej nie bede dawał, zobacz na samą górę na U takiego zestawu 0,07... a i tak pewnie będzie jeszcze mniej bo dałem lambde dla granulatu 0,044 - a będzie to zmielony grafitowy (jak się z ceną uda)

----------


## [email protected]

No u mnie podwójne płytowanie, 30cm rockwoola i płyta osb na strychu 18mm i u wynosi 0,16, dla mnie niezle a dla innych słabo

----------


## davidoff9

Trochę płyt już przykręciłeś więc mogę pytać. Czy faktycznie warto do 4 PRO dopłacać? Przy małych pomieszczeniach jest dużo docinania i zapewne niewiele z oryginalnych krawędzi da sie wykorzystać. Poza tym, trzeba dobrze rozplanować profile nośne zeby płyty na przekładkę pasowały i żęby ich nie ciąć. TO nie są duże pieniądze ale jak już do czegoś dopłacać to warto z tego skorzystać a w tym przypadku nie mam przekonania że tak bedzie. 
Pzdr

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam, na razie nie jestem w stanie odpowiedzieć czy się opłaca - ja dopłacałem 5zł do płyty. Wydaje mi się że przy szpachlowaniu będę zadowolony z tych czterech spłaszczonych krawędzi. W małych pomieszczeniach to prawda, nie ma sensu. Ale w większych już widzę zasadność. Po szpachlowaniu dam znać czy było warto. Bo mam jedno pomieszczenie z wodnymi płytami o płaskich tylko podłużnych krawędziach, więc będę miał porównanie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Tutaj sobie planowałem rozkład płyt aby odpowiednio powiesić profile nośne. Jak widać całkiem sporo wchodzi całych płyt, te przecięte na pół też dają rade i nie ma łączeń ciętych. Skala 1:20 



Ostatnio zabrakło mi profili no to zamówiłem z hurtowni. Poprzednio miałem profile firmy neoprofil o grubości stali 0,5mm, ocynk elektrolityczny. Były to moje pierwsze profile i myślałem że są zwykłe, standardowe. Wiem że sa profile 0,6 ale u mnie można kupić tylko duże ilości bo mniejszych nie zamawiają.
Wracając do drugiej tury profili to przywieźli mi jakieś inne no name (wyglądają jak z castoramy) kurwa co za świerwo, jak je rozładowywałem to już mi się wydały podejrzane, ale zacząłem je wieszać i kurde ręką byłem w stanie je zerwać z wieszaka - zaczynały się wyginać. Zrobiłem prosty test, położyłem profil na dwóch łatach w odstepie 50cm i stanąłem na środku (100kg) i jebut w dół, położyłem neoprofil i nic, nawet nie zajęknął. 
Jeździłem dzisiaj po hurtowniach i szukałem tych profili i nigdzie nie ma, w jednej były ale 3m i 50km ode mnie.

----------


## bob_budownik

Cenna informacja, bo umnie jak tylko sie ociepli jade z sufitami.

----------


## [email protected]

Znalazłeś juz te profile? :big lol:

----------


## sebcioc55

To wcale nie jest smieszne ;P
Bo roznica jest bardzo duza. Niestety nie znalazlem. Kupilem 2x drozsze z blachy 0.6 mm. Nigdzie w okolicy takich profili nie ma. Zamowili w hurtowni 25km ode mnie. Mialy byc w piatek ale podobno samochod im sie zepsul.
I tak mam malo czasu na budowe ale jak juz jestem to zawsze znajdzie sie cos do zrobienia  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Wow, nie sądziłem że od ostatniego wpisu nie udało się znalezc tych profili, sorki za sarkazm ale chciałem Cię właśnie zmotywować do odpowiedzi :tongue:

----------


## sebcioc55

Jedno że po prostu nie bardzo miałem czas żeby cisnąć hurtowników. Obiecali mi w mojej głównj hurtowni że będą profile 0,6mm w dobrej cenie (czyt. tej samej co 0,5) no to się połasiłem, a jak minął tydzen to ani profili a tym bardziej dobrej ceny. Więc kupiłem u konkurencji bardzo drogo. Jak będą jutra do do końca tygodnia powinienem skończyć. Potem jeszcze tylko lokalizacja punktów oświetleniowych - to jedna z trudniejszych spraw. No i zasypuje wszystko regranulatem. Na początek nie bedę kładł wełny, zobacze jak będzie, może okaże się że taki regranulat zajebiście izoluje (bedzie go 40cm) to wtedy dam tylko wełne 5cm i tyle. Oszczędzę z tysiąc zł. kupie sobie droższe płytki  :tongue:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. Niestety zaniedbałem dziennik. Obecnie na budowie kończe pierwszy etap sufitów, zostało mi do przykręcenia parę płyt. Jak znajde na to czas to zapodam zdjęcia.
Ponieważ ostatnio w pełni się odseparowałem od otoczenia, a otwierane mam tylko okno tarasowe i drzwi to musiałem się przewietrzyć. To se podłączyłem rekuperator  :yes:  



Na chwilę obecną jestem zadowolony, ale myślałem że na najwyższym biegu będę miał huragan w anemostatach - a tu po prostu troche wieje  :wink: 
Hałas w instalacji ? Moja jest chyba jakaś zajebista bo jest bezszelestna. Żeby coś usłyszeć to muszę mega przykrecić anemostat i przyłozyć do niego ucho, albo wsadzić rękę w puszkę wtedy zmniejszając przekrój słychać powietrze - to wszystko na najwyższym biegu. Byłem na górze i sprawdzałem skrzynki rozdzielcze i rozprężne i też cisza. Natomiast centrale na najwyższym biegu słychać, owinąłem kawał nawiewny jeszcze 4cm wełny i jest ciszej. Z kolei na I biegu centrala jest prawie niesłyszalna, już bardziej słychać pracujący dysk w rejestratorze od monitoringu!. Chyba kazdy jest w stanie sobie wyobrazić jaki to jest poziom hałasu.
Zmierzyłem zużycie energii, w obecnych nastawach cała centrala pobiera na:
I biegu - *17W*
II biegu - *60W*
III biegu - *151W*
Na I biegu minimalnie powinienem osiągnąć 115 m^3/h więc spoko, jeszcze to pomierzę. 
Sterownik do mojego alnora to porażka, nie wiem czy ktoś produkuje gorsze  :wink: , na co dzień nie wyobrażam sobie z niego korzystać. Widziałem że zrobili jakąs przystawkę i aplikację na telefon, wygląda już dużo lepiej.

cdn...

----------


## hektor80

> Witam. Niestety zaniedbałem dziennik. Obecnie na budowie kończe pierwszy etap sufitów, zostało mi do przykręcenia parę płyt. Jak znajde na to czas to zapodam zdjęcia.
> Ponieważ ostatnio w pełni się odseparowałem od otoczenia, a otwierane mam tylko okno tarasowe i drzwi to musiałem się przewietrzyć. To se podłączyłem rekuperator  
> 
> 
> 
> Na chwilę obecną jestem zadowolony, ale myślałem że na najwyższym biegu będę miał huragan w anemostatach - a tu po prostu troche wieje 
> Hałas w instalacji ? Moja jest chyba jakaś zajebista bo jest bezszelestna. Żeby coś usłyszeć to muszę mega przykrecić anemostat i przyłozyć do niego ucho, albo wsadzić rękę w puszkę wtedy zmniejszając przekrój słychać powietrze - to wszystko na najwyższym biegu. Byłem na górze i sprawdzałem skrzynki rozdzielcze i rozprężne i też cisza. Natomiast centrale na najwyższym biegu słychać, owinąłem kawał nawiewny jeszcze 4cm wełny i jest ciszej. Z kolei na I biegu centrala jest prawie niesłyszalna, już bardziej słychać pracujący dysk w rejestratorze od monitoringu!. Chyba kazdy jest w stanie sobie wyobrazić jaki to jest poziom hałasu.
> Zmierzyłem zużycie energii, w obecnych nastawach cała centrala pobiera na:
> I biegu - *17W*
> ...


*Sebcio*, co to masz za skrzynki rozdzielcze, SmartFlex? Rura również? Gdzie to kupowałeś?

----------


## sebcioc55

Skrzynki rozdzielcze to ocynk a firmy nie znam. Ale solidne. Rury to jakiejś tam firmy mi nieznanej z marketingowa warstwa antybakteryjna (byly wczesniej foty). Pewnie chodzi Ci o puszki rozprezne, tez pisalem o nich wczesniej. Sa to puszki zehndera. Wszystko do wentylacji oprocz sztywniakow kupione w firmie Wioldar z Gorzowa Wlkp.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja słyszałem swoją wentylację powyżej połowy wydajności wentylatora (sterowanie 0-10V). Kiedy dałem 6V z prostownika, to już coś zaczynało być słychać, ale huragan robił się po spięciu na krótko wyjścia 10V z wejściem sterującym. Wtedy to już jest 770m3/h i robi spore zamieszanie, ale nikt normalny nie będzie tego w ten sposób używać. Mam taką możliwość na wypadek spalenizny w kuchni, albo odpalenia przez dzieciaki świecy dymnej w pokoju, chociaż to dziewczynki, więc powinno być spokojnie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja słyszałem swoją wentylację powyżej połowy wydajności wentylatora (sterowanie 0-10V). Kiedy dałem 6V z prostownika, to już coś zaczynało być słychać, ale huragan robił się po spięciu na krótko wyjścia 10V z wejściem sterującym. Wtedy to już jest 770m3/h i robi spore zamieszanie, ale nikt normalny nie będzie tego w ten sposób używać. Mam taką możliwość na wypadek spalenizny w kuchni, albo odpalenia przez dzieciaki świecy dymnej w pokoju, chociaż to dziewczynki, więc powinno być spokojnie.


ale te 770 metrów puszczałeś w instalację? Bo jak daje 450 czyli maxa to kompletnie nic nie słychać oprócz wentylatorów w centrali. Moje wentylatory bez obciążenia też pójdą na 735 m^3/h jak odpalałem gołą centralę to też robiła zawieruchę, ale jak juz jest wszsytko połączone to złagodniało  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Centrala jest wyciszona i wentylatory są ograniczane, a taki goły wentylator puszczony na maksa i położony na rozdzielaczu no insza inszość. Trudno powiedzieć co tam było słychać, ale na pewno zarówno powietrze, jak i silnik. Na wyjściu fi 125 mierzyłem anemometrem przepływy w okolicach 3-3,5m/s (5 otworów), więc szumy (a raczej takie dudnienie) musiało powstawać w tych elastycznych rurach, gdzie prędkość osiągała 7m/s. Przy 6V wszystko było cichutko, a to oznacza właśnie 450m3/h.

Z ciekawości popatrz jakie masz wentylatory w tym reku. Czy to nie czasem EBM Papst K3G 190cośtam, albo R3G 190cośtam?

----------


## sebcioc55

Dokladnie to R3G190-RC05-03. Jak bede mial anemometr to też sobie posprawdzam te predkosci wtedy biorac pod uwage przekroje rur bede mogl obliczyc ilosc powietrza na poszczegolnym anemostacie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja mam K3G190-RC05-03 i różnią się od Twoich wyłącznie mocowaniem. Chyba niedługo zabiorę się za reku, ale właśnie zdałem sobie sprawę z dwóch rzeczy:
- muszę obmyślić konstrukcję bypassu,
- nie przecisnę całości przez wyłaz stropowy.

Mógłbyś podrzucić zdjęcia bypassu w tym Twoim sprzęcie? Wydaje mi się, że to jest po prostu połączenie dwóch komór, a dwie pozostałe są tylko uszczelnione, ale czy tam jest jakiś siłownik, który otwiera połączenie? Nie mogę się tego dopatrzyć.

----------


## sebcioc55

Obczaje tylko jutro bo trzeba go troche rozbebeszyć. Raczej na pewno jest tam jakiś siłownik. Zobacze i zrobie foty.

----------


## sebcioc55

> głbyś podrzucić zdjęcia bypassu w tym Twoim sprzęcie?


Sorry że tak długo ale dopiero dzisiaj mam czas żeby dłużej pobyć na budowie. Proszę bardzo:

Tak wygląda wnętrze po zdjęciu frontu. Chyba ta jedna fota wszystko wyjasnia. Bypass jest po środku. Składa się z siłownika i z plastikowej klapy.





Poniżej zbliżenie na siłownik:



No i klapa:



Śmiało mogę stwierdzić że nie wykonałbym sam rekuperatora nawet w zbliżonej jakości za kwotę która by mi to zrekompensowała. Moim zdaniem nie opłaca się robić reku samemu, o ile kupuje sie np taki jak ja za mniej niż 5k zł, bo jak ktoś chce kupić taki za 8-10k zł to tym bardziej nie zbliży się do tej jakości. Ale tu znowu oszczędność jest znacząca. 
Nie wiem Przemek ile liczysz że będzie Cię kosztował reku ale może jeszcze się zastanów. Weź dorób do tego jeszcze sensowną elektronikę i sterowanie.... straszna rzeźba, a oszczędzisz tysiąc złotych.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Już mam wymiennik Recair RS 160-400 i jest taki sam jak Twój, tylko większy, bo Ty masz chyba RS 160-300. Ostatnia liczba oznacza głębokość. Generalnie im większy tym lepszy, ale też można przesadzić. Ja kupiłem taki, bo chciałem robić rekuperator entalpiczny, ale dałem sobie spokój i nie wiedziałem co zrobić. Na szczęście znalazł się śmiałek, który chce żebym mu zrobił duży rekuperator, więc ten wymiennik będzie dla niego jak znalazł, a ja kupię mniejszy.

Cena wymiennika RS160-400                                      1200zł
Cena wentylatorów K3G190 RC 05-03            2x700=1400zł
Cena obudowy z blachy ocynkowanej                         ~150zł
Cena siłownika bypassu                                                ~20zł
Cena filtrów                                                                    ~20zł
Cena czujników                                                            ~100zł
Elektronika                                                                    ~150zł

RAZEM                                                                         ~3000zł

Nie wiem co z tego wyjdzie i nie namawiam nikogo, ale sam sobie zrobię rekuperator dobrej klasy. Nie potrzebuję nagrzewnicy wstępnej i wtórnej, nie potrzebuję bajerów, ale ostatecznie kawałek elektroniki z prostą stroną HTML, która kontroluje właściwie tylko dwa parametry (napięcie sterujące wentylatorem nawiewnym i wywiewnym), oraz zwraca wartość z kilku czujników to nie taki mecyj.

----------


## sebcioc55

Hmm no to jak Ci się uda to spoko. Jak widze ile jeszcze czeka mnie pracy to by się okazało że jak bym sam miał robić rekuperator to skończyłbym go na emeryturze  :tongue:  Ja mam trochę inną sytuację bo nie otworze sobie okna żeby przewietrzyć, więc potrzebowałem mieć coś pewnego i szybko.
Z ciekawości sprawdziłem przed chwilą ten wymiennik i ja mam 500 - ten reku to duża krowa, 450-tka.
Do swoich kosztów jeszcze musisz doliczyć jakieś wypełnienie/wygłuszenie i nie zapomnieć o skroplinach.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wypełnienie zrobię z jakiegoś styropianu co mi został i pokleję pianką. Skropliny też jakoś ogarnę. Generalnie dzisiaj też pewnie po prostu kupiłbym gotowy reku ze sterownikiem za coś około 5 tyś, ale rok temu wydawało mi się to głupie. Teraz mam już wymiennik i wentyle, więc głupotą byłoby tego nie wykorzystać. Wolałbym zrobić kilka pieców więcej i odrobić różnicę, ale widać będę musiał nauczyć się robić rekuperatory. Jeszcze tego, cholera, nie umiałem!

Myślałem tylko, że ten mój wymiennik będzie za duży na 300m3/h, ale chyba będzie dobry. Z ciekawości popatrzyłem na stronie Recair na różnicę między 400 i 500mm i jest około 1% na sprawności i 7 Pa na ciśnieniu, więc ważniejsza jest konstrukcja rekuperatora niż ten wymiennik. Thessa Green robi rekuperatory z wymiennikiem ustawionym poprzecznie, co ponoć podwyższa sprawność odzysku ze względu na bardziej równomierny przepływ przez wszystkie kanały, a w konstrukcji klasycznej część kanałów narożnych nie pracuje, ale ile w tym prawdy to chyba nigdy się nie dowiemy. 

Powiedz tylko po kiego Ci taki wielki reku? Jaką masz kubaturę, bo wydaje mi się, że około 300-350m3?

----------


## sebcioc55

Mam 300m^3 kubatury. Reku taki bo to najrozsądniejszy wybór w tej cenie. Ma komunikacje po modbusie. Można regulować min i max wydajność. Więc myślę że też go da radę ustawić na 300 jak i 450. Pobór mocy na I biegu to jak pisałem 17W a na drugim 60W, ten pierwszy bieg też mogę podwyższyć i tak go wyreguluje żeby reku chodził tylko na nim. Okresowo bedę włączał drugi a trzeci to przy imprezie, jest jeszcze tryb TURBO MEGA BOOST ale jeszcze go nie odpalałem  :wink: 
A taki duży reku to błąd? Bo nie wiem co złego może wynikać z jego przewymiarowania?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie no spoko. Tylko mniejszy to raczej niższa cena, więc pytałem po co taki duży. Rozumiem, że miałeś dobrą ofertę.

Zostawmy już te rekuperatory. Jak Ci idzie z sufitem?

edit: Dzięki za zdjęcia bypassu. Podnieciłem się że łatwe i zapomniałem o manierach. Sorry.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie no spoko. Tylko mniejszy to raczej niższa cena, więc pytałem po co taki duży. Rozumiem, że miałeś dobrą ofertę.
> 
> Zostawmy już te rekuperatory. Jak Ci idzie z sufitem?


ja dałem 4700 brutto z gwarancją 2 lata. 

Sufit już prawie skończony, mam 95% jutro mam zamiar go skończyć. Wciąż czekam na PC żeby grzać i zacząć szpachlowanie itd. Ale coś Jacek się nie odzywa ....
Jak zdąże to wrzuce jutro foty. Schodzi sporo na te sufity, dużo dłubania, dobrze że mam podnośnik do płyte, bez niego nie było by mowy o pracy w pojedynkę. 

Na chwilę obecna z prawie całym sufitem opłytowanym jestem w stanie podnieść temperaturę w domu o 7* więcej niż temp na zewnątrz za pomoca 2kW grzejnika z marketu za 70zł. Więc bez izolacji stropu i PC nie moge przechodzić do następnym prac. Co nie zmienia faktu że i tak mam co robić  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Rób, rób. Przynajmniej będziesz wiedział, od czego chorujesz  :big grin:  Trzeba sobie narobić historii, żeby wnukom opowiadać. 
_
- Dziadku, a dlaczego masz taki mały jeden palec i tak śmiesznie chodzisz?_ 

Urocze, nie?

----------


## sebcioc55

hehe  :smile: 

Budowa domu uczy życia, polecam każdemu. Zwłaszcza w większości samemu. Potem naprawdę czuje się że się mieszka (przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje bo jeszcze nie mieszkam  :wink: )

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Czasami jak przyjdę z budowy i nie mogę chodzić, zdejme skarpety i rzucę w kąt, to też czuję że mieszkam. Czy ja wiem czy fajne?

----------


## cob_ra

> Czasami jak przyjdę z budowy i nie mogę chodzić, zdejme skarpety i rzucę w kąt, to też czuję że mieszkam. Czy ja wiem czy fajne?


Coś małża może na ten temat powiedzieć. Goni mnie za takie maniery.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ale chodziło mi że się będzie czuć że się mieszka we własnym domu jak już się go dokończy  :smile: . Bo inaczej to się po prostu przebywa np w mieszkaniu - przynajmniej ja tak mam.
Pamiętam jak murowałem ściany i jak kładłem się z bólem palców od targania bloczków (pióro wpust dają w kość), a rano jak się budziłem to palcami nie mogłem ruszać przez dobre kilkanaście minut.

----------


## sebcioc55

*15.02.2016 Sufity - Etap I*

Witam, wczoraj skończyłem wieszać sufity w całym domu. Wszędzie robiłem ruszt krzyżowy dwupoziomowy i kreciłem pojedyńczą płytę. Zużyłem 3300 wkrętów! Mogę śmiało powiedzieć że zdobyłem odznakę montażysty sufitów podwieszanych  :yes:  mam nadzieje że wkrótce zdobędę odznakę szpachlarza i potem malarza. Większość zdjęć pokazywałem wczesniej więc teraz tylko kilka:

Wszystko montowałem z należytą starannością:



Sufit nad salonem w całości wykonałem z profili Knauf o grubości blachy 0,6mm. Takie profile można już kupić za 10zł/4m. Jakbym robił drugi raz to użyłbym tylko takich.





Wszędzie kleiłem porzadną folię paroizolacyjną 0,2 mm nie tam jakiś badziew typ 200. Na zdjęciu niezmordowany pomocnik przytrzymuje folię



Tak to wygląda przyklejone



A tak od góry



Czasami tez sam podnośnik nie wystarczył. Tak na prawde bez niego dał bym rady. Jedne z lepiej wydanych 450zł na tej budowie.



Wycinałem też otwory na anemostaty, precyzyjna robota bo miałem otwornice na styk.



Aby wszystko dobrze wymierzyć używałem okazyjnie kupionego dalmierza laserowego - to kolejna rzecz którą każdy samorób powinien mieć, żałuje że wcześniej go nie kupiłem.



No i tak to wygląda poprzykręcane, nie ma na co patrzeć, wkręty i płyty. Wszystkie w poziomie +/- 2 mm z tym że podłoga miejscami ma różnice 1mm.









Z prac z regipsami zostały mi zabudowy w łazienkach, ścianka na drzwi przesuwane w sypialni no i chyba w kilku miejscach obniże sufit, jakaś półka lasery bajery.
Na najbliższe dni mam plan przygotować punkty oświetleniowe, przygotować pod izolację stropu oraz trochę wykończyć pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Rozmawiałem z Jackiem i do końca Marca zamontujemy tymczasową PC, bo docelowa jeszcze nie gotowa. W końcu będzie ciepło i będę mógł jechać z kolejnymi pracami. Już ku końcowi  :yes: 

Pozdrawiam
cdn...

----------


## bob_budownik

Ekstra!!
Ja jeszcze musze poczekac na sufity. Może za miesiąc z nimi wystartuje.

----------


## fr3d3k

Coś pięknego! Aż mi będzie wstyd pokazywać swoje...

----------


## cob_ra

Kawał dobrej roboty. Gratuluje.

----------


## T0MII

Piękna robota - miło patrzeć.
Sebek napisz co za folie paroizolacyjną kupowałeś i gdzie (najlepiej jak byś jakiegoś producenta podał). No i jakie masz doświadczenia z wieszakami? Czy tu też brałeś tylko Knaufa czy może coś innego?

----------


## bob_budownik

Jaką masz wysokość pomieszczeń?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Radziłem Ci robić sufity zamiast ocieplenia i teraz jak widzę ile to roboty, to nie wiem czy radziłem dobrze. W każdym razie nikt by Ci tego lepiej nie zrobił. Piękna robota kolego.

----------


## sebcioc55

Panowie bez przesady, aż się zawstydziłem  :wink:  Uważam że zrobiłem wszystko poprawnie i tak jak powinno być. Byłem na kilku budowach i jeszcze nie widziałem żeby jakakolwiek ekipa zrobiła sufit podwieszany (jako strop czyli do konstrukcji drewnianej dachu czy też na podaszu) prawidłowo! Jak już wcześniej pisałem moim guru jest Gipskarton ITD i na informacjach od niego się wzorowałem - polecam kazdemu jego filmy przed rozpoczęciem pracy i zakupami!




> Piękna robota - miło patrzeć.
> Sebek napisz co za folie paroizolacyjną kupowałeś i gdzie (najlepiej jak byś jakiegoś producenta podał). No i jakie masz doświadczenia z wieszakami? Czy tu też brałeś tylko Knaufa czy może coś innego?


Zużyłem 100m^2 tej folii 
oraz 40m^2 tej folii 
Obydwie bardzo dobre, moim zdaniem różnią się tylko zapachem  :wink:  w między czasie z jak mi sie skonczyła jedna rolka to kupiłem w lokalnej hurtowni ich zdaniem bardzo dobrą folię z atestem! okazało się że po prostu mnie przycieli bo to była folia typ 200 - czyt. ścierwo. prawie rwie się w rękach. Z drugiej strony ich rozumiem bo mają na niej dobre bicie rolka kosztuje 33zł na folnet.pl a oni sprzedają za 100zł!
Co do wieszaków i innych "akcesorii" to wszystko miałem firmy Koelner - duża dostepność w mojej hurtowni i miałem taniej niż na necie. Wieszk np tu - z doświadczenia wiem że się nie zerwie, jedynie trochę się poddaje jak postawiłem na ruszcie moje szanowne 100kg, ale prędzej profil się pognie niż cokolwiek się stanie z tym wieszakiem. A przy profilach 0,6mm to nie wiem co musiało by się stać żeby taki wieszak się zerwał. Ja stawałem na taki ruszt i nic.




> Jaką masz wysokość pomieszczeń?


obecnie od posadzki do płyty GK 2,805m - do tego wiadomo dojdzie jeszcze okładzina podłóg (max 1,5cm)




> Radziłem Ci robić sufity zamiast ocieplenia i teraz jak widzę ile to roboty, to nie wiem czy radziłem dobrze. W każdym razie nikt by Ci tego lepiej nie zrobił. Piękna robota kolego.


Jak widziałem jak sie męczyli z tymi frezowanymi 20-stkami to ciesze się że się wziąłem za te sufity  :smile:

----------


## dyzu007

Super... szkoda ze ja nie miałem podnośnika  ::-(:  tzn miałem w osobie teścia teraz najgorsza robota Cie czeka gipsowanie i szpachlowanie całe szczęście ze to już za mną

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Seba jaki ty masz ten laser do poziomów?

----------


## sebcioc55

Taki https://www.bosch-do-it.com/pl/pl/ma...904-199931.jsp

----------


## sebcioc55

W oczekiwaniu na PC muszę położyć podłogę w pomieszczeniu technicznym. Do tego celu, jak i do późniejszego cięcia płytek zakupiłem sobie taką maszynkę za 230 zł. Miałem obawy ale tnie ładnie, równo i czysto ! Ma zbiornik na wodę w którym ciągle moczy się tarcza tnąca przez co w ogóle się nie kurzy i to przedłuża życie tarczy. Troche chlapie więc trzeba sobie przygotować miejsce do cięcia. Wszystko zapakowane w poręczną walizkę:





Tnie też pod maksymalnym kątem 45* - testowa płytka to 60x60cm o grubości 9mm.



Jedyny minus to mały stół roboczy bo trzeba się gimnnastykować z dużą płytką, małe pewnie idą elegancko. Musze coś pokombinować i sobie go powiększyć żeby łatwiej się później cieło duzy format.

Zamówłem też zbiornik na CWU - galmet 300l z dwoma wężownicami w lokalnej hurtowni za 2200 z dowozem do domu. Ciężki skubany bo aż 133kg.





Chciałem z nierdzewki ale albo mają małe wężownice albo są 2x droższe niż ten galmet.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak zwykle staranność na maksa. Powinieneś Seba neurochirurgiem zostać.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jak zwykle staranność na maksa. Powinieneś Seba neurochirurgiem zostać.


Nie lubie wnętrzności, surowy kurczak to dla mnie już średni widok  :wink: 

Ponieważ ostatnio temat ogrzewania jest u mnie na porządku dziennym to tutaj macie fajny arkusz. Można sobie wszystko pozmieniać https://app.box.com/s/un2kaslt3zxlrbph1hxdrla5g6y7e6x1

----------


## grend

... z tą starannością dobrze że nie kleiłeś styro bo byś w czerwcu skończył  :smile:  

te wycięcie w gk pod WM to mnie ścięło z nóg - artysta na budowie........

----------


## sebcioc55

> ... z tą starannością dobrze że nie kleiłeś styro bo byś w czerwcu skończył  
> 
> te wycięcie w gk pod WM to mnie ścięło z nóg - artysta na budowie........


z tą elewacją całkiem możliwe  :wink: , bo kleiłbym i wycinał wszystko co do milimetra i wszedzie piana. Tak jak to robiłem przy podłogowym. Dlatego wiedziałem że to może mnie pochłonąć czasowo, a tak to zrobili nie na 100% ale może na 90, ewentualnie będę płacił 15zł/rok więcej na ogrzewanie - chyba jakoś to przeżyje.

A o co Ci chodzi z tym anemostatem? ja nie wiem jak to inaczej wyciac. Nożykiem na rzeźnika ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja myślałem Seba, że Ty budujesz sam bo chcesz zaoszczędzić, a powód jest widzę taki, że nie zniósłbyś roboty fachowców. Większość ludzi żydzi na sprzęty przy samorobnej budowie, a Ty kupujesz wszystko co przydatne. Trochę to drogie, ale całkiem fajne, bo jest OLX i można naprawdę wiele odsprzedać, albo drugą działalność otworzyć na bazie sprzętu i doświadczenia. Przy okazji robota dobrze idzie i efekty niezłe... tylko to takie nie po Polsku.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja myślałem Seba, że Ty budujesz sam bo chcesz zaoszczędzić, a powód jest widzę taki, że nie zniósłbyś roboty fachowców. Większość ludzi żydzi na sprzęty przy samorobnej budowie, a Ty kupujesz wszystko co przydatne. Trochę to drogie, ale całkiem fajne, bo jest OLX i można naprawdę wiele odsprzedać, albo drugą działalność otworzyć na bazie sprzętu i doświadczenia. Przy okazji robota dobrze idzie i efekty niezłe... tylko to takie nie po Polsku.


Masz rację, nie znosze fachowców - kilku było u mnie na budowe i jedyni których wziałbym jeszcze raz to ekipa od posadzek. Nie mam cierpliwości.
Oszczędności to efekt uboczny, satysfakcja to kolejny.
Jestem zdania że jeżeli chcesz coś dobrze zrobić to bez narzędzi ani rusz. No i lubie mieć dużo i fajnych narzedzi, gadżetów  :cool:

----------


## sebcioc55

Żeby nie było że nic się u mnie nie dzieje to ostatnio uszczelniłem wszystkie przepusty przez strop (podwieszany sufit) abym mógł go zasypać regranulatem i już tam nie zaglądać, chociaż i tak pewnie będę kilka razy coś poprawiał/zmieniał:



Do tego jeszcze uszczelnienie punktów oświetleniowych, ale to w następnym odcnku.
Dodatkowo przyszedł zamówiony zbiornk, ponad 130kg ledwo go z gościem z hurtowni wtargaliśmy, bez wózka nie dało by rady.



Przy dobrych wiatrach za tydzien będę miał ciepło w domu  :smile: 

cdn ...

----------


## brochas

co to za zbiornik  ?

----------


## bob_budownik

Szambo :wink:

----------


## aiki

> Szambo


Do odzysku metanu z nieczystości.

----------


## sebcioc55

Trafiliście w dziesiątke  :wink: 

@brochas tak na serio to zbiornik na CWU - 300l, a właściwie 274l netto + wężownice. Pisałem o nim kilka postów wcześniej.

Dzisiaj zamówiłem regranulat, mieszany grafit i biały w ilości 40,8 m^3, byłby za tydzien ale muszę trochę odpocząc i wyjeżdzam na urlop. Jak wrócę to będę zasypywał, grzał, gipsował, płytkował i wszystko to czego jeszcze nigdy nie robiłem ;D

----------


## grend

> Masz rację, nie znosze fachowców - kilku było u mnie na budowe i jedyni których wziałbym jeszcze raz to ekipa od posadzek. Nie mam cierpliwości.
> Oszczędności to efekt uboczny, satysfakcja to kolejny.
> Jestem zdania że jeżeli chcesz coś dobrze zrobić to bez narzędzi ani rusz. No i lubie mieć dużo i fajnych narzedzi, gadżetów


Ja ciebie rozumiem - jestes jeszcze młody, i trochę więcej lat przed tobą więc musisz się więcej starać aby ci się dom za szybko nie rozsypał  :smile: 

W tym zbiorniku ta drugą wężownicę do czego chcesz podłaczyc - masz jakis plan ? Bo z tego co pamietam chciałes w przyszłości mieć fotowoltanikę ??? to poco druga wezownica ???

----------


## grend

... anemostat ma kołnierz więc przykrecałem nide i ciąłem na rzeźnika...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja ciebie rozumiem - jestes jeszcze młody, i trochę więcej lat przed tobą więc musisz się więcej starać aby ci się dom za szybko nie rozsypał 
> 
> W tym zbiorniku ta drugą wężownicę do czego chcesz podłaczyc - masz jakis plan ? Bo z tego co pamietam chciałes w przyszłości mieć fotowoltanikę ??? to poco druga wezownica ???


Bez przesady, też już mam swoje lata  :wink: 
W zbiorniku wężownice będą połączone w jedną - dla PC im większa powierzchnia wymiany ciepła tym lepiej. W naszym kraju fotowoltaika to narazie gadżet dla bogatych - ja lubię gadżety ale z tym drugim gorzej.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
znowu zaniedbałem dziennik. Standardowo idzie wszystko powoli ale do przodu. Miałem drobną przerwę od budowania, musiałem odpocząć psychicznie, bo od  2 lat nie byłem nigdzie na dłuższym urlopie. Polecam każdemu samorobowi wyjechać gdzieś daleko co najmniej na tydzien, wiem że szkoda kasy ale na prawde warto.
Przed wyjazdem kupiłem tymczasową chińską PC (jedna z wersji meetinga 7kW), nie mogłem czekać na kuriera więc sam się po nią bujnąłem do spedytora:



Jak już PC była to na salony wjechał jbloch wszystko ogarnąc, niby nic a było trochę rzeźby. PC musiałem już zamontować żeby mieć ciepło i zacząć szpachlować i gładzić. W kolejnym poście opiszę budowę Dolnego Źródła bo chyba jeszcze nic o tym nie pisałem. Na poniższym widać zamontowaną PC i całe "orurowanie" będzie ono jeszcze zmodyfikowane pod docelową PC i wszystko zabudowane.



Obecnie kończę przygotowywać strop do zasypania. Między innymi zaizolowałem oraz odizolowałem akustycznie pomieszczenia za pomocą wełny rockwoola 10cm. Pouszczelniałem wszystko co się dało i profesjonalnie zabezpieczyłem wpuszczane oświetlenie w sufit  :wink: 











A to wszystko zasypuje tym, wydaje się jakoś dużo  :wink:  cena z dostawą 60zł/m^3

----------


## sebcioc55

*Dolne Źdródło (dalej DZ)*

Latem wykonałem DZ, jednak dopiero niedawno doczekało się rozdzielacza i napełnienia roztworem glikolu.
Miałem do zakopania 450m rury fi40 o grubości ścianki 2,4mm w trzech pętlach. Musiałem czekać na porę suchą ze względu na wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, ale jak widać na zdjęciach i tak było mokro. Miejscami koparkowy kopał za głęboko i zbierała się woda i ściany obsuwały, a że nie mógł już tam podjechać to więcej roboty dla mnie SUPER  :yes:   Wykop był robiony na głębokość ok 1,5m a miejscami nawet 2m ! Rozdzielacz to dzieło Jacka, całość została zalana roztworem glikolu do ok -15*C - sprawdzałem odpowiedni stosunek glikolu ( -70*) do wody i wyszło ostatecznie 1:3 (na zdjęciu stosunek 1:2,5). Glikolu w sumie kupiłem 135l z lekkim zapasem. Obecnie DZ ma temp 4-5*C. Jak podłącze termometry to będzie można ją śledzić przez sieć.





Wszystkie pętle przecina rura z wodą i kabel od neta - oczywiście koparkowy musiał je trafić, więc trzeba było naprawiać. 



Rury z rozstawem ok 1m, idealnie się wpasowywały w rowki po zębach od łyżki koparki.







Aura była jak zawsze pomocna  :smile: 





















Koszty - może komuś się przyda:

1521	rura PE 40 3x150m do dolnego źródła
68	        czujniki temperatury
68	        przewod 6x0,5 do czujnikow temp
1450	wykop pod DZ, czas pracy 14,5h, wykonano 2/3
700	        wykop pod DZ + male ogarniecie terenu, czar pracy 7h
57	        rura pe40 12m, złączka PE40
81	        2x zawór 5/4" + złaczki do DZ
815	        glikol 110l 
182.5	glikol 25l
600	        rozdzielacz 3 sekcje

SUMA    5542 zł + moja praca, a taki krążek rury 150m w wąskim wykopie który się zawala nie jest łatwo rozłożyć

cdn..

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Fajne. Ja jednak mam nadzieję, że moje grzanie czystym prądem będzie najlepsze. Robiłem ostatnio symulację - 2000kWh w dzień na bytowy, 2000kWh w nocy na grzanie CWU i 4000kWh w nocy na grzanie domu. Rachunek średnio 250zł miesięcznie na wszystko i jeśli się sprawdzi, to nie trzeba mi lepiej. JEŚLI.

----------


## noname2

Przemek 2000 tys na bytowy. Tego Ci życze. 
Na poczatku jak sie robi za  goscia od  spisywania stanu licznikow  to taki wynik jest do osiągnięcia. A pozniej dochodzą sprzety kuchenne, dzieciaki  kompy  stacjonarne itd.(to tylko przyklad) Po prostu czlowiek sie rozpuszcza. Zaczynalem od 10 kwh/doba. Teraz podchodze pod 16-17. Juz przestalem analizowac skad, co jak. 
Z drugiej strony w sezonie wjedzie Ci ta nadwyzka bytowego w CO  :Smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Po remoncie wprowadziliśmy się na swoje pięterko w domu rodzinnym i założyli podlicznik. Było to w kwietniu 2011, a więc prawie dokładnie 5 lat temu. Stan licznika z wczoraj to 8417kWh, czyli licząc po 0,60zł/kWh wychodzi 85zł miesięcznie. Jest do tego abonament i liczymy stówkę na okrągło, co się sprawdza. Mama na dole płaci 40zł miesięcznie i nie mam pojęcia jak ona to robi. Chyba przy świeczkach siedzi.

Rozumiem, że w domu będzie większe zużycie, ale komputer ten sam, telewizor ten sam, lodówka nawet lepsza, no... dojdzie rekuperator, trochę więcej żarówek, ale damy LED-y, więc nie powinno być drożej. Tak, czy siak prąd do celów bytowych jest jakby osobną sprawą. 
Ale nawet gdyby było te 70zł więcej niż zakładam, to i tak rachunek na poziomie 320zł miesięcznie za energię, plus 30zł za wodę (tylko wodę, bo mam oczyszczalnię), plus może 50zł za wywóz śmieci i z 12zł za podatek, to jest 412zł miesięcznie, czyli, co by nie mówić, niewiele. Inwestycja w PCi, DZ, GZ i odsetki od kredytu, żeby zaoszczędzić miesięcznie z 50zł... stanowczo raczej nie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja wiem że każdy uważa że jego rozwiązanie jest najlepsze  :wink:  Dla mnie np dmuchanie ciepłym powietrzem to nie porozumienie. Doraźnie ok, ale na codzień nie. Jako alternatywa dla moich rozwiązań jedynie mógłbym się pokusić o kable w podłodze a jeszcze lepiej kable w ścianach albo to i to.
Wracając do mojego systemu. Za całość na grzenie CO i CWU wydam coś koło 15k, + podłogówka 3400zł = 18400 zł.
Planowane/teoretyczne zużycie to:
5500 kWh na CO - wg OZC
3000 kWh na CWU - wg tego co wyczytałem na necie dla 4 os.
3600 kWh na byt - tyle szacuje ale podaje tylko żeby skonfrontować z Przemkiem

Zakładając że całe grzanie i CWU ogarnę w taniej taryfe, u mnie 0,28zł to za CO i CWU przy czystym prądzie zapłaciłbym 2380 zł, natomiast przy PC w wersji pesymistycznej trzeba podzielić tę kwotę przez 3.0 co daje 793 zł/rok . Dzięki PC oszczędzam 1586zł/rok, załóżmy że kable by kosztowały 5k, to różnica w cenie instalacji zwróci mi się za 8,5 roku. Przy COP 4 to będzie już 7,5 roku. Może tyle w tym temacie, każdy wybiera to co uważa za słuszne. Ja niczego nie ukrywam, cała instalacja grzewcza i cwu będzie opomiarowana i wrzucona do neta, temperatury, COPy i takie tam. Dla ciekawości i rozpowszechniania tego typu źródeł ciepła, bo jak dla mnie to przyszłość.

----------


## DrKubus

> A to wszystko zasypuje tym, wydaje się jakoś dużo  cena z dostawą 60zł/m^3


Jak wygląda kwestia nośności sufitu i ile cm tego sypiesz, właśnie zastanawiam się nad jakimś rozwiązaniem ocieplenia pomiędzy poddaszem a stryszkiem i nie ukrywam, że coś takiego najbardziej by mi odpowiadało, tylko czy 40-50 cm, nie będzie za dużo i mi sufit na głowę nie poleci?

Jakie to ma właściwości cieplne i gdzie się kupuje?

----------


## sebcioc55

Nosnosc sufitu w zaleznosci z czego i jak go wykonasz to tak okolo 20kg/m^2 kazdy szanujacy sie producent profili ma specjalne tabele gdzie sa takie dane. Ale moim zdaniem duzo wiecej bo stawalem na moj stelaz i sie nie zarwal.
Ja bede tego sypal 40cm i sciskal do 37. Ciezar takiego regranulatu to ok 10kg/m^3, natomiast z lambda jest gorzej bo nikt jej nie zna/nie badal, wg kilku zrodel oscyluje ona od 0,04 do 0,044. Kupuje sie go zazwyczaj w fabrykach styropianu, maja duzo odpadow, miela je i sprzedaja. Znajdz najblizsza sobie i zadzwon/pojedz.

----------


## Beskidziak

> Ja wiem że każdy uważa że jego rozwiązanie jest najlepsze  Dla mnie np dmuchanie ciepłym powietrzem to nie porozumienie. Doraźnie ok, ale na codzień nie. Jako alternatywa dla moich rozwiązań jedynie mógłbym się pokusić o kable w podłodze a jeszcze lepiej kable w ścianach albo to i to.
> Wracając do mojego systemu. Za całość na grzenie CO i CWU wydam coś koło 15k, + podłogówka 3400zł = 18400 zł.
> .


 Witaj
To pc za 10tys to szacujesz docelowe czy to co masz teraz?

Przed zasypywaniem tych pe flexów sprawdź dobrze ich mocowanie, ja już po przykryciu wełną musiałem w niej kopać, bo okazało się że w jednym miejscu rura drgała i stukała w element więźby, efekt tego był i to akurat w sypialni, co najmniej irytujący.

----------


## sebcioc55

Szacuje docelowe koszty. Jak już wszystko będzie ostatecznie to kosztami sie podzielę (o ile nie będzie żadnych sprzeciwów).
Dzęki za radę ale wszystkie kanały mocowałem własnoręcznie i nie ma tam lipy, każdy był delikatnie zmiażdżony taśmą perforowaną żeby został tam w bezruchu na zawsze. Będę i tak jeszcze wszystko przeglądał, łączniki krzyżowe czy dobrze założone itp. Potem uszczelnienie  dwóch przepustów kablowych i ogień z regranulatem, ciekawe jak to będzie się rozsypywać...

----------


## kubek86

@Sebcioc55 jak podłączyłeś kompresor do próby ciśnieniowej? Mój ma jakąś szybkozłączkę i nie wiem jak go podłączyć np. do zaworu 1/2 cala.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

...jesli można... kup sobie nypel na węża z odpowiednim gwintem do zaworu i opaskę zaciskowa, albo od bidy zacisnij drutem.

Szybkozlaczka tez ma gwint, wiec  dokup redukcję.

----------


## kubek86

Dzięki Przemek. Kurcze nie widziałem tam gwintu, ale jak piszesz że tam jest, to kupie redukcję. Dzięki wielkie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Pojdz do jakiegos metalowego i powiedz ze chcesz przejsciowke z weza od sprezarki na gwint np 1/2 sa tez na 3/4 zew. I wew. Pewnie sa jeszcze inne ale u mnie lokalnie mieli tylko takie. Ja mam cos takiego:

----------


## kubek86

Taką przejściówkę sobie kupie. Dzięki.

----------


## sebcioc55

*21.03.2016 zasypywanie stropu regranulatem*

Tak jak pisałem po dostawie regranulatu trzeba było te wory wrzuci na dach. Najpierw spróbowałem wciągnąć jeden worek samemu - lipa. Otwór mam szerokości 83cm i długości 2m. Niestety worek był troche szerszy i przy wciaganiu regranulat sie ugniatał i poszerzał worek na dole - masakra.
Zorganizowałem pomoc w postaci kolegi Dawida i spróbowaliśmy we dwóch, jeden na dole na rusztowaniu a drugi na górze wcąga. Też sie okazało że nie da rady takiego wora wrzucić, przynajmniej nie wyrywając sobie rąk z zawiasów. Ostatecznie trzeba było troche przesypywać z jednego do drugiego.
Wskazówka - optymalna wielkość worka to 0,5-0,6m^3 (500L-600L), samemu można z takim bardzo łatwo operować i rozsypywać.
W niedziele wrzuciliśmy wszystkie worki na górę i w międzyczasie rozsypałem 10 szt - zajęło to 5h i było jednym z najbardziej męczących zadań na budowie . Po tym ile już było zasypane i ile zostało jeszcze do rozsypania pomyślałem że źle policzyłem, ale to nie możliwe, prosta bryła, nie odjąłem izolacji akustycznej ścian działowych i rur od wentylacji. To wszystko to max 1,5m^3. Jak się później okazało zostały 4 worki! czyli 4,8 m^3 - nie wiem jak to możliwe. Trudno gdzieś się rozsypie albo zrobie sobie pufy do siedzenia. Grubość zasypowa to ok 40cm.
Dzisiaj przez 3h rozsypywałem resztę. Jak widać na zdjęciach głównie zmielony był biały styro, trochę grafitu (było kilka worków które praktycznie całe były grafitowe) i śladowe ilości niebieskiego XPSa. Moim zdaniem przy regranulacie to z czego jest zrobiony nie ma aż takiego znaczenia. 



























Do tego jeszcze powrzucam resztki styro które mi zostało po elewacji i podłodze. Dosypie reszte regranulatu i wtedy zobacze gdzie i ile dołożyć wełny aby się zrównać z wyższym poziomem dolnego pasa wiązarów.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale to się chyba jeszcze trochę uleży, co? Trudno wyczuć ile sypać. Ale ogólnie patent bardzo fajny. W tej cenie nic lepszego raczej nie będzie, tylko trzeba czymś obciążyć i dać minimum 30% więcej niż styropianu.
Gorsza lambda wynika tu z ruchu powietrza, więc gdyby dawać jakąś folię na przekładkę, to prawdopodobnie byłoby znacznie lepiej.

----------


## sebcioc55

To jeszcze jestr troche do "zawibrowania", ale nie wiele bo jak to robilem przy rozdzielaczu WM to nie bylo co wibrowac. Ten mielony styro wszedzie wpada i dobrze sie zakleszca. Jak cos wsadzisz w niedo to sie nie zgniata tylko rozlazi na bok. Zeby go zgniesc to trzeba by na calej powierzchni na raz go obciazyc. Planuje jak pisalem dac na to welne zeby nie latalo i na wszystko tackerem przymocowac tania membrane paroprzepuszczalna zeby welna nie skisła.

----------


## ProStaś

Kawał dobrej roboty. I ze styropianem i DZ do PC.
Gratuluję.

Jaki to zasobnik Galmetu?

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzięki. Zasobnik to SGW(S)B 300.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Szpachlowanie sufitów - podejście pierwsze*

Święta minęły, w domu ciepło (17,5*C i wilgotność 60%) więc w końcu mogłem coś konkretnego zrobić. Kiedyś już pisałem że troche mnie ciśnie na wprowadzke, ale nie miałem nożna na gardle. Jednak 1500 miesięcznie to trochę za dużo by płacić jak się ma swój własny dom ! Więc olewam to i jak tylko ogarne jeden pokój to sie wprowadzam.
Wracając do tematu odcinka wziąłem się za szpachlowanie owego pokoju. Jak wiadomo w tych sprawach moim guru jest GipskartonITD więc obejrzałem pare jego filmików i do roboty.
Narzędzia to podstawa, niestety w mojej okolicy nie ma porządnych sklepów z dobrymi narzędziami to musiałem się zadowolić starą szpachelką (jak się później okazało jest zajebista) jedną większą kupiłem no i pojemnikiem na masę (dla mało spostrzegawczych podpowiem że to forma do ciasta  :big grin: ).



Podobno najlepiej korzystać z mas systemowych, no to żeby sie nie zastanawiać kupiłem Rigips Vario i do tego dostałem gratis Uniflota Knaufa. Zrobię sobie jeden pokój tym a drugi tamtym żeby zobaczyć czy jest różnica.





No i zrobiłem, wszystko rigipsem vario, Q1 i Q2. Jako wzmocnienie poszła fizelina, jutro kupuję gotową masę rigips premium light i robię Q3, a nastepnego dnia maluję testowo  :wink:  Kupię też taśmę papierową i zrobie drugi pokój żeby porównać. Na to co widać, 10m^2 poszło mi 2,5kg vario czyli 14zł + niecała rolka fizeliny.





W sumie spoko się to robi, mam wygodne podesty i jest elegancko. Jedyny kłopot jaki miałem to rozrabianie masy, nie miałem żadnych miarek ani wagi (będę musiał się zaopatrzyć) i raz masa była lepsza a raz gorsza. Więc zdecydowanie do Q3 będę używał mas gotowych pomimo tego że drożej.

----------


## grend

..narozniki płyta ściana jak wykańczasz ? Wiadomo że ściansz taśme równo z płytą i tak już zostawiasz ? Chodzi mi o to samo ścięcie, bo jakoś nie moge sobie wyobrazić że się to zetnie rowno i nie bedzie żadnych odprysków i nierówności

Na gipskartonitd było coś takiego pokazane ?

----------


## aiki

Im więcej mieszasz tym szybciej twardnieje. Pamiętaj o tym.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ..narozniki płyta ściana jak wykańczasz ? Wiadomo że ściansz taśme równo z płytą i tak już zostawiasz ? Chodzi mi o to samo ścięcie, bo jakoś nie moge sobie wyobrazić że się to zetnie rowno i nie bedzie żadnych odprysków i nierówności
> 
> Na gipskartonitd było coś takiego pokazane ?


tutaj w 11:40 pokazują odcinanie, gipskartonitd o tym mówił ale nie pokazywał, podobno ładnie odchodzi. Zobaczymy. Ponieważ nigdzie indziej nie znalazłem innej informacji będę taśmę odklejał, pomaluje jednokrotnie i potem przed drugim malowaniem dam akryl i na to ostateczna warstwa.




> Im więcej mieszasz tym szybciej twardnieje. Pamiętaj o tym.


wiem, ale czasami już od początku miałem za gęstą albo za rzadką, a dolewanie albo dosypywanie słabo się sprawdzało.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Szpachlowanie całkiem spoko, dopiero tarcie jest do bani. Przy spoinowaniu musisz tylko pilnować, żeby się nie porobiły takie nawisy, gdzie masa pod taśmą spływa i wypycha taśmę robiąc fałdę. Trudno to potem przykryć, a mi się tak zrobiło w jednym miejscu.
Pewnie będziesz pożyczał żyrafę do tarcia, ale jeśli miałbyś robić ręcznie, to polecam jednak papier ścierny zamiast siatki na ostateczne wygładzenie. Papier 150 powinien być wystarczający, a nie pozostają po nim takie charakterystyczne rysy jak po siatce. Poza tym koniecznie maska na nos i jakieś okulary, bo to jest dziadostwo jakich mało.

----------


## thoreg

Cześć. Śledzę Twój dziennik od początku. Dzięki za to, że dzielisz się doświadczeniami. Z racji tego, że niedługo zaczynam murować własnoręcznie ściany, to mam do Ciebie (jako samoroba) pytanie: z perspektywy czasu i swoich doświadczeń, jakich rad mógłbyś udzielić człowiekowi, który planuje samemu stawiać ściany? (oczywiście poza wskazówkami, które można znaleźć w materiałach producentów)

----------


## sebcioc55

Najpierwej powiedz z czego bedziesz murowal  :wink: 
Ja moge sie madrzyc o murowaniu z tego z czego sam robilem. Czyli z silki i BK.
Silka - nie polecam. Ciezkie to i male i wolno sie muruje. Chyba ze bardzo zalezy Ci na akumulacji i akustyce jak mi to wtedy na dzialowki super.
BK - moim zdaniem do murowania najlepszy. Teraz bym doplacil do ytonga bo ma lepszej jakosci bloczki czyt. bardziej rowne. Co do samego murowania to polecam bialy klej 0.1 z solbetu albo inny bialy. Sa lepsze niz szare i ladniej to potem wygląda :wink:  Do ciecia pila z marketu za 70 zl albo jak masz dojsc8e to dewalta elektryczna - jednym slowem jest zajebista.
Jakies wskazowki... hmm spryskuj bloczki woda przed nalozeniem kleju i ja bym juz nie bral pioro wpust tylko zwykle i kleil pionowe laczenia. Szczelniej i pewniej. Co tam jeszcze... nie oplaca sie isc w BK wiekszej gestosci niz 500 w przypadku domow jednorodzinnych.
Jak masz jeszcze pytania to wal smialo.
Pozdro

----------


## Gradim

> ... ja bym juz nie bral pioro wpust tylko zwykle i kleil pionowe laczenia. Szczelniej i pewniej...
> Pozdro


Że się wtrącę z pytaniem - czy bloczek P+W nie jest jednak lepszy, bo równiej idzie i szybciej się kładzie?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Że się wtrącę z pytaniem - czy bloczek P+W nie jest jednak lepszy, bo równiej idzie i szybciej się kładzie?


Moim zdaniem nie idzie rowniej. Szybciej tak. Ale wystarczy minimalna odchylka albo bardziej prawdopodobna niedoskonalosc linii produkcyjnej i mamy szpare. Nie wiem jak p+w z ytonga bo widzialem tylko zwykle ale moze tam jest lepiej. W solbecie bylo tylko ok. Teraz uwazam ze zwykly bloczek z uchwytem jest lepszy. Fakt zejdzie wiecej kleju ale takie bloczki sa tansze wiec sie wyrowna. No i potem nie trzeba wszystkich szczelin pionowych jeszcze przesmarowywac klejem. 
To wnioski po moim murowaniu  :wink:

----------


## cob_ra

U mnie PW z ytonga trzymał ładnie wymiary i się elegancko składał w całość. Ja mogę polecić. Właśnie dlatego co pisałeś wolałem ytonga niż kombinować czy to z solbetem czy z czymś innym. Ogladałem termalikę i tam dla mnie porażka była. A widziałem dom z termaliki jak budują to dla mnie masakra, rogi poutrącane, szpary i potem pakowali klej w dziury.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mam podobne doświadczenia z P+W - według mnie niczego dobrego to nie daje. I tak smarowałem pionowe spoiny, a przez ten grzbiet jest trudniej zrobić szczelnie. No i trzeba dobierać odpowiednią stronę pustaka do docinki (czy od strony pióra, czy wpustu), a na dodatek miejscami trzeba ścinać pióra... nieraz już po położeniu pustaka i posmarowaniu klejem, więc taki klej z kawałkami pustaka jest do zeskrobania i wywalenia. Działówki budowałem z gładkich i było dużo lepiej, ściana wychodziła równa i budowało się szybko.

----------


## davidoff9

> tutaj w 11:40 pokazują odcinanie, gipskartonitd o tym mówił ale nie pokazywał, podobno ładnie odchodzi. Zobaczymy. Ponieważ nigdzie indziej nie znalazłem innej informacji będę taśmę odklejał, pomaluje jednokrotnie i potem przed drugim malowaniem dam akryl i na to ostateczna warstwa.
> 
> 
> 
> wiem, ale czasami już od początku miałem za gęstą albo za rzadką, a dolewanie albo dosypywanie słabo się sprawdzało.


175g Vario to 7,5cm kubeczka 0,2l licząc od dna - miałem wagę na budowie. Do tego 100g wody. Czym to odmierzyć bardzo szybko się nasuwa.

----------


## grend

.... jak masz sufitu 1XX metrów to bierz żyrafę. Uniflott ma nie tylko konsystencje gipsu budowlanego ale też tak samo się szlifuje... Przypuszczam że Vario jest podobne

----------


## sebcioc55

Mam swoja zyrafe. Kupilem dobra w dobrej cenie. Mam tez odkurzacz za punkty vitay wiec zestaw jest. Musze przejechac sufity i sciany. Wiec troche tego bedzie.

----------


## sebcioc55

No dobra, to może teraz coś dla oka. Który wariant wybrać? Mam faworyta ale chciałbym poznać opinię osób trzecich.

Wariant nr I



Wariant nr II



Wariant nr III



Wariant nr IV

----------


## grend

to ja zacznę ..
Wariant II to szok - OJOM, prosektorium..

Ja bym wybrał III - to też takie generalizowanie do podłogi w drewnie - ale wersja IV - która błyszcczy połyskuje odbija pod nogami to kieruje moje zainteresowanie do tradycji

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja bym l jedynkę, ale zona nie chce białych drzwi i wyjdzie chyba trójka.

----------


## aiki

Ja bym brak 3.
A to białe to kobiety by mini nie mogły nosić bo by się odbijało

----------


## sebcioc55

Widzę że samoroby czujne  :smile:  Wersja z białymi drzwiami to oczywiście nie białe ściany w korytarzu - ale nie wiadomo jeszcze jakie  :wink: 
Moim faworytem jest wersja IV, zawsze chciałem mieć taką podłogę, w rzeczywistości nie bedzie się tak błyszczeć i odbijać jak w wizualizacji. Tak wygląda w salonie:



Jest jeszcze opcja na gres drewnopodobny na 9/10 pow. korytarza - trzeba to zwizualizować  :wink:

----------


## bob_budownik

Wg mnie 2, najlepsza opcja żeby to potem ożywić dodatkami w kolorach, wiesz jakiś obrazek albo odjechana rama, jakiś posągowy dzban z gliny.... itd itp

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Plytki w salonie to na Sycylii, a nie u nas. Poza tym takie lustro jest śliskie i sie rysuje i mało to przytulne, ale de gustibus nie dyskutantus. 
Jak robisz wizualizację?

----------


## sebcioc55

Wizualizacje robię tak, nie mam czasu i przede wszystkim cierpliwości na dłubanie w jakimś artlantisie czy innym kdmaxie. Nie powiem że nie umiem bo kiedyś coś tam robiłem, ale to nie moja działka. Płytki będą na bank, na 90% białopodobne, 10% to płytki drewnopodobne takie jak na wizualizacji, tubądzin jakiś , bo np. dzisiaj uzyskałem 15% zniżki  :smile: 
Ponieważ na drzwi czeka się około 6 tygodni to musze już zamawiac. Prawdopodobnie kupię z erkado albo z polskone, w wersji bezprzylgowej bo fajnie wyglądają.
Macie może jakieś opinie o drzwiach tych firm? Kupiłbym z Asilo ale cena...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja tam wolę bosą stópką po ciepłym i dzieciom nie pilnować skarpetek na nogach, a dizajn sobie pooglądam na wystawce w meblowym. 

Kiedyś kupiłem meble wenge i klamki kanciaste, bo mi się bardzo podobały, a teraz całe meble upaprane dziecięcymi rączkami, a ja z żoną cali poobdzierani tymi klamkami. Mówiłem to znajomej z roboty, która się ostatnio budowała, ale ona też tylko kanciaste i kanciaste i nic, tylko płytki w salonie. Teraz przyznaje, że po pół roku ma klamek dosyć i chce je wymieniać, a po wyłączeniu ogrzewania płytki zimne i nie ma mowy o chodzeniu na bosaka. Ale na gościach wrażenie wywiera.

Mnie na szczęście nikt nie odwiedza, to sobie mogę zrobić wygodnie. A drzwi to sobie weź nie bezprzylgowe, magnetyczne, albo inne wyszukane, tylko po prostu ciężkie i solidne, żeby tłumiły dźwięki. Oprócz tego kolor uniwersalny (czyli jakiś jesion, sosna, albo całkiem biały) i masz na lata, dopasowane do każdego koloru ścian.

----------


## grend

.. no ja robię płytki gdzie musze - czyli salon bo wyjscie na taras, korytarz i wiatrołap nie wiem jak by nawet te najlepsze panele wytrzymały piasek i kamyczki pod butami...
Drzwi wybierałem "wagą" , abym czuł że coś otwieram i zamykam, dodatkowo akustyka

----------


## sebcioc55

> Mnie na szczęście nikt nie odwiedza, to sobie mogę zrobić wygodnie


hehehe padłem  :big grin: 




> .. no ja robię płytki gdzie musze - czyli salon bo wyjscie na taras, korytarz i wiatrołap nie wiem jak by nawet te najlepsze panele wytrzymały piasek i kamyczki pod butami...
> Drzwi wybierałem "wagą" , abym czuł że coś otwieram i zamykam, dodatkowo akustyka


Czyli jakie wybrałeś?

----------


## sebcioc55

Rozterek ciąg dalszy. Mam dwie opcje rozłożenia szafek w kuchni.

Opcja A:



Opcja B:



Ktróry wariant lepszy? Oczywiście ten z mniejsza ilością będzie tańszy, ale znowu powstaje problem z zagospodarowaniem ściany - bo pomalowany tynk nie wchodzi w grę, albo jakieś szkło albo inna łatwa w "obsłudze" okładzina. 
Nam się podoba bardziej opcja B, bo jest "lżejsza" tylko nie wiem jak i czym wykończyć tą ścianą za okapem. Ja widziałbym to tak:
Niestety tylko szkic bo w kolorze słaba jakość (korzystam z programu PRO100 w wersji demo)



Liczę na jakieś praktyczne wskazówki, bo może o czymś nie wiem albo tak się nie robi.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Może jakiś stiuk wenecki?




Ewentualnie blacha nierdzewna szczotkowana, tylko musiałbyś ją jakoś polakierować, żeby nie zostawały odciski palców.

----------


## grend

> hehehe padłem 
> 
> 
> 
> Czyli jakie wybrałeś?


http://www.dre.pl/index.php/home/ramowe/premium

----------


## thoreg

> Najpierwej powiedz z czego bedziesz murowal 
> Ja moge sie madrzyc o murowaniu z tego z czego sam robilem. Czyli z silki i BK.
> Silka - nie polecam. Ciezkie to i male i wolno sie muruje. Chyba ze bardzo zalezy Ci na akumulacji i akustyce jak mi to wtedy na dzialowki super.
> BK - moim zdaniem do murowania najlepszy. Teraz bym doplacil do ytonga bo ma lepszej jakosci bloczki czyt. bardziej rowne. Co do samego murowania to polecam bialy klej 0.1 z solbetu albo inny bialy. Sa lepsze niz szare i ladniej to potem wygląda Do ciecia pila z marketu za 70 zl albo jak masz dojsc8e to dewalta elektryczna - jednym slowem jest zajebista.
> Jakies wskazowki... hmm spryskuj bloczki woda przed nalozeniem kleju i ja bym juz nie bral pioro wpust tylko zwykle i kleil pionowe laczenia. Szczelniej i pewniej. Co tam jeszcze... nie oplaca sie isc w BK wiekszej gestosci niz 500 w przypadku domow jednorodzinnych.
> Jak masz jeszcze pytania to wal smialo.
> Pozdro


Chciałem robić z BK, ale warunki postawione przez konstruktora mnie do tego zniechęciły. (zbrojenie w co trzeciej spoinie oraz trzy ostatnie warstwy i tak do wymurowania z Silki) Z tego względu zdecydowałem się na Silkę. Wczoraj przenosiłem bloczki z dwóch palet i już wiem, że będzie ciekawie przy murowaniu.  :wink:  Moje pytanie było głównie nastawione na wskazówki co do trzymania wymiarów (pion, poziom i linia ścian). Jesteś w stanie coś podpowiedzieć ze swojego doświadczenia?

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie rozumiem czemu takie rzeczy powymyslal... zupelnie bez sensu ale ok.
Co do murowania to musiwz miec kilka poziomic. Najlepiej 1m i 2m przykladasz i zebys zawsze mial pion albo dobrze przylegajaca wzdluz tez do sasiednich bloczkow. Uwazaj na sznurek na wietrze przy pierwszej warstwie bo mozesz miec niespodzianke, ja wlasnie tak zrobilem babola bo nie przykladalem dlugiej poziomicy.
Kup sobie dalmierz laserowy. Bedziesz sobie sprawdzal wymiary. Pozniej Ci sie przyda jeszcze milion razy. Ja zaluje ze kupilem tak pozno.

----------


## DrKubus

> Nie rozumiem czemu takie rzeczy powymyslal... zupelnie bez sensu ale ok.
> Co do murowania to musiwz miec kilka poziomic. Najlepiej 1m i 2m przykladasz i zebys zawsze mial pion albo dobrze przylegajaca wzdluz tez do sasiednich bloczkow. Uwazaj na sznurek na wietrze przy pierwszej warstwie bo mozesz miec niespodzianke, ja wlasnie tak zrobilem babola bo nie przykladalem dlugiej poziomicy.
> Kup sobie dalmierz laserowy. Bedziesz sobie sprawdzal wymiary. Pozniej Ci sie przyda jeszcze milion razy. Ja zaluje ze kupilem tak pozno.


Dobrze prawi, mnie najlepiej spisywała się łata 2,5 metrowa, do utrzymywania linii ściany - po 3 warstwach zrezygnowałem z rozciągania sznurka. Poziomica 1,2 m (tak żeby złapać dwa sąsiednie bloczki), ale po kilku warstwach (szczególnie na rusztowaniu) zamieniłem ją na dobrą 40 cm. Oczywiście dalmierz laserowy to podstawa, tylko nie przejmuj się zbytnio wynikami, nawet te lepsze potrafią przy 3 strzałach pokazać różne wyniki (oczywiście tolerancja +/- 2 mm)

I pamiętaj żeby trzymać poziom/pion we wszystkich 3 płaszczyznach, tak na prawdę jak zrobisz jedną warstwę idealnie równą, to przy kolejnej możesz tylko sprawdzać czy bloczek Ci się na boki nie przechyla, jeśli ten poziom będzie zachowany (i krawędzie bloczków równo), to masz dużą szanse przejechać idealnie cały rządek.

----------


## thoreg

Dzięki za informacje. Na całe szczęście mam trochę poziomic (20 cm, 30 cm, 1 m, 2 m i 3 m), więc na pewno będę się stosował do Waszych rad. Przy pierwszej warstwie planowałem sznurek rozciągnąć na wkrętach w ławicach. (geodeta wyznaczył mi zewnętrzny obrys płyty fundamentowej, a zarazem ścian) Wkręty są ok 3-4 cm ponad poziom 0. Dobry czy zły pomysł? I jeszcze jedno pytanie o dalmierz laserowy: do czego konkretnie mam go używać? Sprawdzanie odległości między ścianami zewnętrznymi i między zewnętrznymi a wewnętrznymi?

----------


## DrKubus

> Dzięki za informacje. Na całe szczęście mam trochę poziomic (20 cm, 30 cm, 1 m, 2 m i 3 m), więc na pewno będę się stosował do Waszych rad. Przy pierwszej warstwie planowałem sznurek rozciągnąć na wkrętach w ławicach. (geodeta wyznaczył mi zewnętrzny obrys płyty fundamentowej, a zarazem ścian) Wkręty są ok 3-4 cm ponad poziom 0. Dobry czy zły pomysł? I jeszcze jedno pytanie o dalmierz laserowy: do czego konkretnie mam go używać? Sprawdzanie odległości między ścianami zewnętrznymi i między zewnętrznymi a wewnętrznymi?


Przy pierwszej warstwie najważniejsze są narożniki, to ich wytyczenia sznurek rozciągnięty tak jak jest wystarczy, wskazane jest aby ustawiając narożniki użyć niwelatora (tak żeby wszystkie bloczki miały ten sam poziom. Następnie np. dalmierzem sprawdzasz odległości (wewnętrzne) między narożnikami i KONIECZNIE przekątne. Jak już będziesz miał narożniki, sznurek przeciągasz po zewnętrznych krawędziach bloczków narożnych - bardzo dobrze naciągasz ten sznurek (aby uniknąć "brzucha" na ścianie). Jeśli pierwszą warstwę zrobisz idealnie - kolejne możesz już robić bez sznurka.

Tak, dalmierz przydaje się do sprawdzania, czy odległości między ścianami (na kolejnych warstwach) są utrzymane, czy któraś ściana Ci nie ucieka.

PS. sebcioc55 przepraszam, za OT, mam nadzieję, że wybaczysz...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Bez dalmierza i niwelatora też się da. Trzeba mieć metrówkę zwijaną 20-30m i szlaufwagę. 

 

Można kupić gotową za 20-30zł, ale te najtańsze z cieniutkimi wężykami są do bani, woda się długo ustala na jednakowym poziomie, zapowietrzają się, zaginają i plączą uniemożliwiając przepływ wody. Lepiej chyba zrobić z grubszego węża ogrodowego i dwóch obciętych butelek. Sposób stary, sprawdzony i tani. 
Inna sprawa, że niwelator laserowy wydaje mi się przydatny (w przeciwieństwie do dalmierza), ale żeby tym coś robić na zewnątrz, to trzeba po zmroku, albo kupić taki za 1500zł. Te tańsze nadają się tylko do wnętrz, bo zwyczajnie nie widać wiązki w pełnym słońcu.
Najtrudniej wybudować pierwszą warstwę, bo to trzeba na klasycznej zaprawie murarskiej. Jeśli będziesz budował na klej, to polecam gotową zaprawę rozrabiać mieszarką w kasterku budowlanym (bo nie ma betoniarki). Mieszarka jednak musi być porządna, nie da się wiertarką, bo zaraz szlag trafi przekładnię. Ja mam Celmę i polecam.

----------


## DrKubus

> Bez dalmierza i niwelatora też się da. Trzeba mieć metrówkę zwijaną 20-30m i szlaufwagę.


Pewnie, że się da, ale niwelatora nie trzeba kupować, można wypożyczyć - niekoniecznie laserowy - ja mam optyczny i nie narzekam, a przydawał się już wielokrotnie. Co do dalmierza, jeśli robisz większość rzeczy sam na budowie, to szybko zrozumiesz dlaczego dalmierz jest znacznie lepszym rozwiązaniem niż miara  :big tongue: 

Co do szlaufwagi, ja kupiłem chyba z cienką rurką, bo szlag mnie trafił po dwóch pomiarach i gdzieś leży w kącie.




> Mieszarka jednak musi być porządna, nie da się wiertarką, bo zaraz szlag trafi przekładnię. Ja mam Celmę i polecam.


Zgadzam się w 100% przy pierwszym worku przypiekłem wiertarkę, kolejnych 20 zrobiłem również Celmą.

----------


## thoreg

@DrKubus dzięki za szczegółowy opis. Pewnie dojście do tych wniosków zajęłoby mi trochę czasu, a tak już wiem od czego i jak startować. Dalmierz już zamówiony, jutro pewnie będzie, bo sprzedawca 13 min po kupnie wysłał informacje, że wysyła.  :smile:  Niwelator kupiłem głównie z myślą o murowaniu pierwszej warstwy, a później szalowaniu wieńca. Przyda się później na pewno przy innych pracach. Myślałem o laserowym, ale na niekorzyść przemawiały dwa fakty: cena oraz mniejsza dokładność niż optyczny. Jednakże nie sposób docenić faktu, że nie potrzeba drugiej osoby do przeprowadzania pomiarów.

@Przemek Kadryś myślałem o szlaufwadze, ale jakoś się bałem dokładności poziomowania, a konkretnie odczytów przez drugą osobę. Przy niwelatorze jest jednak mniejsze pole do pomyłki i wystarczy tylko umiejętność trzymania łaty w pionie.  :smile:  Dobrze, że napisałeś o mieszarce. Planowałem mieszać młotowierarką, ale rzeczywiście szkoda sprzętu. (chociaż wymieszała ok. 20 worków GeoLite i działa  :smile: ). Kasterek mam, a mieszarka zamówiona. Już czuję napięcie przed startem.  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> PS. sebcioc55 przepraszam, za OT, mam nadzieję, że wybaczysz...


wybaczam  :big grin: 




> Zgadzam się w 100% przy pierwszym worku przypiekłem wiertarkę, kolejnych 20 zrobiłem również Celmą.


tutaj się nie zgodzę, ja klej na cały dom + gotowe zaprawy pod działówki i inne wymieszałem taką tylko starszą 
 działa ze mną na budowie do dzisiaj, tylko mech. mocujący wiertło trochę mi pyłem zaszedł.

----------


## DrKubus

> tutaj się nie zgodzę, ja klej na cały dom + gotowe zaprawy pod działówki i inne wymieszałem taką tylko starszą 
>  działa ze mną na budowie do dzisiaj, tylko mech. mocujący wiertło trochę mi pyłem zaszedł.


Nie sprecyzowałem, na pierwszym worku zaprawy (pod pierwszą) warstwę, przykopciłem B&D jakiś niski model. Może klej by wymieszała, ale jak już miałem Celmę to po co miałbym wiertarkę męczyć - jeszcze do wiercenia w BK się nada  :smile:

----------


## hektor80

Sebcio, aiki wspomnial ze sam dzialales z tackerem przy podlogowce. Dam to rade samemu ogarnac czy lepiej jednak na kolanach recznie wciskac te spinki?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebcio, aiki wspomnial ze sam dzialales z tackerem przy podlogowce. Dam to rade samemu ogarnac czy lepiej jednak na kolanach recznie wciskac te spinki?


Nie no na kolanach to masakra, chyba ze masz rurki szeroko, a po za tym powgniatasz styro - a po co?
Tackerem jak opanujesz rure nogami to idzie całkiem sprawnie. We dwie osoby idzie na pewno łatwiej, ale ja robiłem 100% w pojedynke i też zrobiłem. Podpowiem że dużo chodziłem tyłem, jedną ręką trzymałem rurę a drugą tackerowałem. Pierwsze pomieszczenie robiłem chyba z 2h, później jak już się oswoiłem to w mik. Widziałem że masz dostep do tackera więc sie nawet nie zastanawiaj.

----------


## hektor80

> Nie no na kolanach to masakra, chyba ze masz rurki szeroko, a po za tym powgniatasz styro - a po co?
> Tackerem jak opanujesz rure nogami to idzie całkiem sprawnie. We dwie osoby idzie na pewno łatwiej, ale ja robiłem 100% w pojedynke i też zrobiłem. Podpowiem że dużo chodziłem tyłem, jedną ręką trzymałem rurę a drugą tackerowałem. Pierwsze pomieszczenie robiłem chyba z 2h, później jak już się oswoiłem to w mik. Widziałem że masz dostep do tackera więc sie nawet nie zastanawiaj.


Rurki na dole mam srednio co 15cm na poddaszu co 20. Zrobie tak jak piszesz. Pozycze tackera...

----------


## sebcioc55

Szpachluje sobie sufity. Wszystko oczywiście za radą gipskartonITD.

Wziałem do testów dwa rodzaje mas zbrojących, vario i uniflota (tego drugiego miałem akurat za darmo).



Kupiłem sobie też szerszą szpachelkę, ale potem przypadkiem znalazłem w hurtowni szpachelke knaufa z wkrętem na drugim koncu - super sprawa, można szybko dokręcić zbyt płytko wkręcony wkręt. Mam też super pojemnik na masę - foremkę do pieczenia ciasta  :smile: 





Na początek miałem problem z doborem ilości wody do masy, rzadszą się lepiej szpachluje ale kapie wszedzie jak głupia. Jak na pierwszy raz wydaje mi się że dobrze zrobłem. Zrobiłem Q2 rigipsem vario, ale to za drogie na to. Wszystkie nastepne Q2 i Q3 robię gotową masą Rigips Premium Light.





Do tego kupiłem zachwalaną przez guru pacę profilowaną, w sumie nie wiem czy się nią robi najlepiej bo innej nie mam.





Tak to wyglądało na koniec przed szlifowaniem



Szlifowałem tym, papierem 220. 



Potem kupiłem zestaw malarza, wałek trochę hu**** ale nie chlapie i ma zfazowane rogi więc nie zostawia śladów.



Do malowania sufitów kupiłem tikkurrile, chyba dobra.



No i wygląda tak, jeszcze muszę pomalować raz albo i dwa:



No i tak jeszcze 99m^2....

Teraz ciekawostka, widać że warstwa dociskająca regranulat jest konieczna, byle wiaterek i robią się tam góry i doliny.



cdn ....

EDIT: jeszcze przy okazji krótki film pokazujący ideę połączenia ślizgowego

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Niestające zdziwienie mnie ogarnia na te twoje sprzęty. Gadżeciaż jesteś.

Tikkurila droga, wałek chyba ma dość długie włosie. Nie zostawia ci struktury? Mnie denerwuje jak na gładziutkich ścianach zostaje mi taka skórka pomarańczy. Połączenie ślizgowe mnie przeraża. Może to jest dobre, nie wiem, ale wygląda niezbyt solidnie.

Na styropian sobie folię naciągnij i przytackeruj do wiązarów.Według mnie nawet jak dasz wełnę, to i tak będzie całość przewiewać, więc skuteczność izolacji spadnie. Kuleczki styropianu pozostaną na swoim miejscu, ale już ciepłe powietrze spomiędzy nich zostanie wywiane.

Kiedy się przeprowadzasz?

----------


## sebcioc55

No co poradzisz, jedni zbieraja znaczki inni spawarki a ja zbieram narzedzia  :wink: 
Walek wlasnie mam z wlosiem 18mm i zostawia strukture ale ona plaska jest... hmm musialbym zdjecie zrobic. Jak sie pomaluje drugi raz to juz nie widac tego. Myale ze 3 raz bedzie finiszowy ale najpierw musze kupic akryl na narozniki. Farba mnie kosztowala 80 zl za 10l i podobno wystarczy ma 120m^2 na raz ale mi wychodzi troche mniej niz 100.
Polaczenie slizgowe jest git. Nic nie bedzie pekac a wlozylem sporo sily zeby odgiac ta plyte i akurat tam byly wkręty szeroko.
Na regranulat bedzie jeszcze welna bo jednak on mnie nie przekonuje w pelni no i na to membrana paroprzepuszczalna na zszywki jak mowisz.
A przeprowadzka to chyba do konca miesiaca jak u Ciebie. Tylko ze ja w warunki bardziej koczownicze  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kiedyś mieszkałem w dwudziestoletniej Fieście przez dwa tygodnie, pranie robiłem na mieście, a kąpałem się na stacji benzynowej, więc gdyby to chodziło o mnie, to już dawno bym tam mieszkał. Najgorzej z dziećmi, bo te mają kosmiczne wymagania - że ma być miękko, że pokój różowy, że ciepła woda w kranie, że kran w ogóle... 
Żona chce natomiast meble kuchenne i karnisze, ale na karnisze na razie nie ma kasy. Mnie to lotto, ale ona się boi że jej ktoś podglądnie za darmo kino i pewnie będziemy oklejać okna gazetkami z Lidla. 
No i jeszcze bojler, ale to już przyjdzie pan majster i podłączy za różnicę w VACIE, tylko muszę zdecydować się na wersję z wężownicą, lub bez. Żona, etatowa palaczka kominkowa, co się dotąd bała że będzie drogo prądem grzać CWU i kazała mi postawić komin, teraz nie chce płacić za kocioł i wężownice bo drogie  :roll eyes:  Ja ją chyba do polityki popchnę...

----------


## sebcioc55

> ... i pewnie będziemy oklejać okna gazetkami z Lidla.


heheeh padłem  :big grin: 

Dzisiaj miałem spotkanie z uniflotem i taśmą papierową. Wcześniej robiłem na vario i fizelinie. Co mogę powiedzieć, papier sprawia wrażenie solidniejszego. Zobacze jeszcze jak to będzie wyglądać po szpachlowaniu finiszowym i malowaniu.  Uniflot wydaje się lepszy niż vario, jest "mniej gipsowy" ale za to szybciej schnie i robi się prędzej twardy, przy vario jest większy margines.



a w międzyczasie gdy masa schnie ogarniam ten burdel....

----------


## aiki

> a w międzyczasie gdy masa schnie ogarniam ten burdel....


Ja pit.le.

----------


## Daniellos_

To nie skrzynka rozdzielcza tylko szafa  :smile: 
Napiszesz po krótce co tam zaplanowałeś?

----------


## MeArek

Nie pamięta  :big grin: 
Musi poszukać gdzieś planów elektrycznych boeinga bo tam miał inspirację  :Lol:

----------


## sebcioc55

> To nie skrzynka rozdzielcza tylko szafa 
> Napiszesz po krótce co tam zaplanowałeś?


Szafa spora - 9x24 moduły, większa by mi się nie zmieściła  :wink:  Dlatego musiałem podorabiać parę rzeczy do niej. Wszystko w swoim czasie opisze co i jak.
Na chwilę obecną mogę powiedzieć że planuje wszystko  :roll eyes:  stąd tyle kabli, a nie mam jeszcze oświetlenia zew i kilku rzeczy które zapomniałem zrobić.
Cel mam taki aby wszystko co może robiło się automatycznie. Oczywiście dostosuje to pod siebie. Światła to rzecz podstawowa, ściemnianie i rozjaśnianie, każda lampa może być kolorowa RGB. Sterowanie wszystkim co się da, wentylacją, rolety, ogrzewanie, alarm. Po prostu wszystko co w domu elektryczne będzie sterowane wł/wył, a sprzęty bardziej zaawansowane jak nagłośnienie, videodomofony, pralki zmywarki itp też będą ze sobą powiązane i będą obsługiwać dodatkowe funkcje.
To są plany, co wyjdzie zobaczymy, a raczej powinienem powiedzieć KIEDY wyjdzie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Fajne. Żółty do żółtego, czerwony do czerwonego i jeszcze czarny... a potem line 158 syntax error, semicolon expected, variable undefined... 
To trzeba mieć zdrowie, ale zdrowie na budowie!

----------


## Gradim

Na czym robisz sterowanie? ARDUINO czy coś innego?

----------


## sebcioc55

Uzywam raspberry pi jednego jako "zbieracz danych" z czujnikow temp (mam ich ok 20, a bedzie jeszcze z 10) a drugi pojdzie do obslugi wizualizacji.
Cala logika i sterowanie opieram na sterowniku PLC Wago 750-880. Jak ktos chce mam drugi egzemplarz na sprzedaz  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Sebaaa... bo ja też bym chciał takie raspberry, tylko nie umie linuxa, a to trzeba w linuxie, co nie? Masz jakieś może książki, albo coś, co już umiesz i nie potrzebujesz, albo może są jakieś sensowne kursy w necie? 
W C coś tam kiedyś na studiach pisałem, Arduino sobie obrobię bo jest mnóstwo gotowców, nawet mi się udało jakąś prostą stronkę z przełącznikami do przekaźników na tym postawić, ale konsola linuksowa, albo Python mnie odstraszają. A chciałbym sobie zrobić jakieś wizualizacje, wykresy, itp, żeby mieć pojęcie co się kiedy dzieje i móc to kontrolować, no i potrzeba mi RTC do obsługi taniej taryfy, a to już raczej raspberry. Można tam jakiś moduł RTC dokupić, ale jak robić wykresy to już nie mam pojęcia. Wysyłać dane na jakiś serwer, a na nim trzymać skrypt do wykresu? Nawet nie wiem, czy to się da zrobić...

Dam radę to jakoś ogarnąć? Bo nie mam pojęcia...

----------


## sebcioc55

Wszystko się da. Dystrybucji linuxa na raspberry jest dużo, ja na szybko znam 5. Wyglądają jak windows, podłączasz myszkę, jest przegladarka. Normalnie wszystko masz co chcesz. Możesz na tym zrobć wszystko, sterowanie gpio, wykresy itp. Jeżeli żaden z Ciebie programista popatrz za takim rozwiązaniem jak Openhab możesz to postawić na czymkolwiek co ogarnia jave, laptop, raspberry pi bez znaczenia. Jest już gotowa wizualizacja do sterowania, są wykresy, nawet można tam zaimplementować logikę do sterowania. Kiedyś testowałem to na raspberry pi i sterowałem przekaźnikami w zależności od oświetlenia  gadając do telefonu  - wszystko było zainstalowane na raspberry pi. Więc za <200 zł masz wszystko czego potrzebujesz, w tym wizualizacja, pomiar temperatury i 26 wej/wyj. Książek żadnych nie mam. Popatrz za tym openhabem na necie, to dobre i proste rozwiązanie, wszystko ładnie i prosto opisane i co najważniejsze wspierane jest baaardzo dużo różnych technologii. 
Tutoriali jest mnóstwo no i proste to jest, jak ogarnałeś coś tam na arduino to z tym też sobie poradzisz. Może wyglądać tak zainstaluj sobie demo na telefonie to pooglądasz na żywo.

----------


## BooM80

Napisz proszę czym/jak będziesz sterował rozjaśnianiem/ściemnianiem oświetlenia. No i jakie dodatkowe funkcje będą u Ciebie realizować pralki i zmywarki oprócz prania i zmywania ?  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Albo lepiej napisz jak tym sterować. Urzadzenia z IR to rozumiem, ale pralka i zmywarka?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Napisz proszę czym/jak będziesz sterował rozjaśnianiem/ściemnianiem oświetlenia. No i jakie dodatkowe funkcje będą u Ciebie realizować pralki i zmywarki oprócz prania i zmywania ?


sterowanie oświetleniem za pomocą protokołu DMX.




> Albo lepiej napisz jak tym sterować. Urzadzenia z IR to rozumiem, ale pralka i zmywarka?


Co do pralek zmywarek to jedyne czym chce sterować to uruchamianie ich w taniej taryfie. Jeszcze nie wiem dokłądnie jak będę to realizował (opóźnienie startu z urządzenia mnie tutaj nie zadowala), ale mam pociągnięte osobne przewody elektryczne i logiczne. Potrzebował bym tylko jakiś styk żeby je uruchamiać np w jakimś standardowym trybie albo auto. Na hardcorze to mógłbym się podpiąć bezpośrednio do nich pod przycisk START  :wink:  ale to rzeźba i utrata gwarancji. Jak się nie uda to trudno, będę to robił normalnie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale po co to komu? Ladujesz, wciskasz opóźnienie i na drugi dzień wyciagasz talerze. Z pralką podobnie. Wydaje mi się, że za bardzo kombinujesz.

----------


## sebcioc55

Tak jak mowilem na obecnym etapie planuje wszystko. Co z tego wyjdzie to zobaczymy  :wink:  kable musiałem pociagnac.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wężyki pod CDZP masz rozciągnięte?

----------


## sebcioc55

hehe nie mam, chociaż opcja jak w reklamie warki jest spoko  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Kurcze dopiero Warka podpowiedziała mi o co chodzi z CDZP.
Ale ja bardzo mało piję to może stąd brak skojarzeń.  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To by był dopiero gadżet! Każdy facet chciałby mieć taki dom, tylko żadna żona by takiego domu nie pozwoliła kupić.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Kurcze dopiero Warka podpowiedziała mi o co chodzi z CDZP.
> Ale ja bardzo mało piję to może stąd brak skojarzeń.


skoro browar by się lał ze ściany to byś zaczął  :big grin: 

A żeby nie było że się nic nie dzieje to został mi już tylko jeden pokoj i salon do zaszpachlowania, potem wielkie szlifowanie i malowanie, mam nadieje że mi się uda to wszystko ogarnąć do końca następnego tygodnia. 
Poniżej kolejne zdjęcie kabelków tylko że już poukładanych, jeszcze tylko niskonapięciowe i bedę miał hajlajf  :cool: 
Dojdzie jeszcze trochę przewodów z zewnątrz, ale nie wem czy się zmieszczą, chyba będę musiał poświęcić kawałek kolejnej szyny.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jeśli jeszcze to pomoże, to tablicę rób linką 4mm. Dobry elektryk mi polecił, a ja się mordowałem drutem. Fajna ta górna szyna, bo sobie można wszystko ładnie połączyć, a ja muszę sztukować jak mi kabel za krótki wyjdzie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Bez tych złączek (zug'ów) bym mial mega rozku*****. Od lewej mam 3-pietrowe WAGO do rolet z mostkien na przewod nautralny i jedt gitara, dalej zugi 2 pietrowe uzywane z allegro, koszt jednego jakies 1,5 zl. Od zugów bede jechal oczywiscie linką. Bo inaczej tego sie rozsadnie nie ulozy, ale 4mm to za duzo, tzn zalezy gdzie, mi do swiatla, rolet i gniazd wystarczy linka 2,5. Wyzsze poziomy zabezpieczen bede robil odpowiednio wiekszymi przekrojami. Jak to kiedys skoncze to pokaze.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chyba dobrze. Te 4mm wydają mi się, że tak powiem, khe khe, REDUNDANTNYM rozwiązaniem, żeby nie grzebać w przewodach tablicy jak szlag trafi esa. <APLAUZ>
Tyle tylko że jak ktoś idzie do hurtowni po kabel do tablic, to bierze 100 metrów czarnej linki 4mm, 2 paczki końcówek zaciskowych i paczkę końcówek zaciskowych podwójnych. Kabelek 2,5mm do tablicy to niby jakaś oszczędność pieniędzy i czasu pracy, ale uważam, że nie warto.

----------


## sebcioc55

Widzę Przemko że fachowe nazewnictwo nie jest Ci obce  :roll eyes:  ale 4mm to "grubo" i te złączki które mam są na 2,5mm więc może być ciasno. 
Ponieważ nie mam co robić i mi się nudzi ogólnie na budowie to dołożyłem sobie roboty. Nie wrzuciłem resztek styro przed wysypaniem regranulatu i teraz musze to wszystko "zakopać", a to dopiero 1/3  :bash:

----------


## aiki

Te koryta zamknij  :smile: 
Nie mogę na to patrzeć.

----------


## DrKubus

Aiki - tych korytek chyba się nie zamyka, ale rzeczywiście jakieś opaski i uporządkowanie tego co jest by się przydało.

----------


## aiki

Eeee.. Przemas dorobi zamknięcia  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Doktor ma racje tych sie nie zamyka i tak będą zakryte podłogą strychu. Powiem wam że chciałem je już przy układaniu porzadkować, na początku tak robiłem ale m wiecej a te kable z krążków sie skrecaja to mnie h** strzelał i dałem sobie spokój, teraz jak na nie patrze to tym bardziej mi sie nie chce. Zakryje nie bedzie widać, a zdjęcia z forum usunę  :big tongue:

----------


## aiki

Nie mogę patrzeć przez ich ilość.
Zamknąć bym zamknął aby nie szwędały się po całym strychu.
W pracy instalacja jest podobnie ciągnięta tylko przekroje jakieś takie większe i z jakiegoś dziwnego powodu potrafią wyłazić z koryta.

----------


## hektor80

sebcio, mam pytanie odnośnie folii na chudziaku. Czy izolowałeś jakoś specjalnie różne przepusty co wychodziły z chudziaka? Czy może po prostu nacinałeś folię tym miejscu i tyle? Po zdjęciach widzę że nie mocowałeś rur od odkurzacza do chudziaka. Nie obawiasz się że może ona podczas pracy drgać?

----------


## sebcioc55

> sebcio, mam pytanie odnośnie folii na chudziaku. Czy izolowałeś jakoś specjalnie różne przepusty co wychodziły z chudziaka? Czy może po prostu nacinałeś folię tym miejscu i tyle? Po zdjęciach widzę że nie mocowałeś rur od odkurzacza do chudziaka. Nie obawiasz się że może ona podczas pracy drgać?


Tak, sklejałem je folią, może nie potrzebnie bo płyta fund. też jest izolowana, ale taśma jest tania. Rur nie mocowałem tymi uchwytami bo nie było potrzeby, miałem ją wsadzoną pomiedzy styropiany, a wolne przestrzenie wypełniłem pianą, to wszystko tak sie wypełniło i posklejało że nic tam nie drgnie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Od jakiegoś czasu mam rozterkę jakie drzwi wewnętrzne kupić, kolor to jedno (albo białe malowane bez struktury, albo w kolorze drewna (np sosna)). Większym problemem jest producent. Nie wiem jakie, dzisiaj byłem i oglądałem i jedyne które mi się podobały to lite dębowe olejowane i woskowane kosztowały 4600 zł/szt. !! A budżet mam max 1200 zł/szt już z klamką ! WIęc nie zaszaleję. Te tańsze okleiny po prostu wyglądają tandetnie i mi się nie podobają...
No i tak sobie pomyślałem może pójdę to jakiegoś stolarza? Co myślicie o drzwiach wew. od stolrza?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Porządne jesionowe od stolarza to 1500zł. Sosnowe można kupić nielakierowane za ~450zł, plus ~250 zł futryna, ale sosna miękka jest i się zniszczy. Dębowe to znowu jak trumna wyglądają, więc chyba jesion najlepszy. Lakierowanie samemu też najlepiej nie wyjdzie, więc może jakiś lakiernik samochodowy zaprzyjaźniony, albo kup sobie pistolet i kompresor...
Drzwi od stolarza spoko, ale drogie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Kurde 1500 to drogo. A drzwi mam 7 szt. Liczylem ze w 8k sie zmieszcze

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja tylko raz kupiłem oklejane drzwi. Nie były tanie i niby markowe, ale odklejająca sie okleina nie wyglada estetycznie. Do domku na działce kupiłem sosnowe i jestem zadowolony. Pomalowalem białym impregnatem i wyszło bardzo ładnie. Myśle, że lepiej byłoby olejować, ale nie znalazlem taniego białego oleju. Mam je dopiero trzy lata to ciężko ocenic solidność sosny, ale pók co nie mam im nic do zarzucenia. Koszt ze zwykłymi ościeżnicami ( nie obejmujacymi ściany) wyszedł mi poniżej 500zł zł. W nowym domu zrobie tak samo, tylko z ościeżnicami regulowanymi.

----------


## hektor80

> Tak, sklejałem je folią, może nie potrzebnie bo płyta fund. też jest izolowana, ale taśma jest tania. Rur nie mocowałem tymi uchwytami bo nie było potrzeby, miałem ją wsadzoną pomiedzy styropiany, a wolne przestrzenie wypełniłem pianą, to wszystko tak sie wypełniło i posklejało że nic tam nie drgnie.


Taśmą bitumiczną?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja tylko raz kupiłem oklejane drzwi. Nie były tanie i niby markowe, ale odklejająca sie okleina nie wyglada estetycznie. Do domku na działce kupiłem sosnowe i jestem zadowolony. Pomalowalem białym impregnatem i wyszło bardzo ładnie. Myśle, że lepiej byłoby olejować, ale nie znalazlem taniego białego oleju. Mam je dopiero trzy lata to ciężko ocenic solidność sosny, ale pók co nie mam im nic do zarzucenia. Koszt ze zwykłymi ościeżnicami ( nie obejmujacymi ściany) wyszedł mi poniżej 500zł zł. W nowym domu zrobie tak samo, tylko z ościeżnicami regulowanymi.


Hmm też może tak  sie stac, choć podobno na drzwi porty jest 5 lat gwarancji i wyglądają solidnie. Musze się ogarnąć bo na drzwi sie sporo czeka...




> Taśmą bitumiczną?


nie wiem jaka to jest. Ale używałem jakiejś specjalnej do folii PE z lokalnej hurtowni, ale lepiej kup tą, jest zajebista, kleiłem nią inne rzeczy i trochę wentylacji jest elastyczna, nie rwie się i mocno trzyma. Albo jakąś inną stąd

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam po raz kolejny w moim tygodniku, a może nawet miesięczniku. Skończyłem szpachlować sufity, w międzyczasie je sobie szlifuje, coś tam maluje, załatwiam papierki i takie tam. Szukam też firmy która mi wykona kuchnie na wymiar. Nie chce zwykłej ze sklepu bo mi sie nie podobają i jakość też średnia. Najlepiej to bym zrobił sam ale nie wyszło by tak jak od PROfesjonalisty i pewnie bym sie urobił po łokcie. I musiałbym kupić wiele dodatkowych narzędzi, więc wyjdzie na to samo jak dam komuś zarobić a się nie narobię i będę zadowolony  :wink: 
Może wrzucę kilka zdjęć.



Tutaj do wzmacniania spoin używałem taśmy papierowej. Źle mi się z nią współpracowało. Nie wybacza błędów, w jednym miejscu mi się zrobiły pod nią bomble i trzeba dawać więcej masy niż przy fizelinie. A fizelina jest spoko  :smile:  i tańsza. Ponieważ spece mówią że taśma mocniejsza to zrobiłem test. Skręciłem dwie płyty ze sobą i spoinę wzmocniłem samą masą konstrukcyjną (rigiips vario), potem vario + taśma papierowa i na samej górze vario +fizelina. Płyty trzymały się tylko jednego profila, były takiej samej szerokości i długości. Wykonałem na nich Q1, Q2 i brzydkie Q3.



Przyłożyłem siłę pionowa na krańce płyt (w miejscu łączenia były podparte profilem CD60), w przypadku mojego sufitu zasymulowałem to gdyby ktoś wskoczył na profil na którym są połączone dwie płyty. Najpierw i dosyć szybko pękła sama masa, a po chwli i dość sporym nacisku jednocześnie pękła i fizelina i taśma papierowa. Uznaję że był to remis, ale ponieważ lepiej mi się robiło fizeliną i jest tańsza to ją polecam i w ewentualnej przyszłości będę z niej korzystał  :smile: 

Jeszcze pare zdjęć sufitu, w sumie to nie ma co pokazywać.





Aaa jeszcze chciałem pokazać jak wygląda połączenie ślizgowe gdy jest gotowe na akryl i malowanie. Po prostu przejeżdżam nożykiem na łączeniu i zrywam taśme. Wychodzi elegancko. Nigdzie wcześniej takiego detalu nie widziałem, może komuś się przyda.





Z rzeczy formalnych to mam już pozwolenie na użytkowanie i wszystkie mapki za horrendalne pieniądze, zostało mi tylko zrobić wpis w księdze wieczystej że dom stoi, pewnie za kilka stów ;/ W związku z powyższym mogłem zmienić taryfę na taką dla ludzi. 



W związku z tym zacząłem puszczać PC bez kagańca (oczywiście odpala się tylko w tańszej taryfie). W nocy temp oscyluje wokół zera a ja mam jeszcze dwa przepusty nieuszczelnione więc trochę akurat pizga tam gdzie jest czujnik temp. W każdym bądź razie chciałem przeanalizować czy faktycznie mi to wchodzi na tanią taryfe i czy się zgadza ze wskazaniem podlicznika w mojej szafie. Okazało się że gościu co zmieniał taryfę nie ustawił dobrze daty i godziny. Była przesunięta o 10h do tyłu. Teraz jak to przemyślałem to mogłem tego nie zgłaszać ;/ bym miał tańszy prąd od 8-16 i 3-5.
Skoro już piszę o PC to pokażę jak tania chińska pompa wygląda w środku - jest prawie pusta. W markowych pompach jest to samo tylko że może większe, a kosztuje 5x tyle.




pozdrawiam czytających

----------


## brochas

masz u siebie podłogówke ? jak u ciebie sprawa z wygrzewaniem ? 
ja mam ok 200m2 podłóg, pompa pracuje 24h na dobe przez 10dni.
mam ustawione 40stopni na wyjsciu i nie moze dojsc, po ok 10dniach na wyjsciu mam 34 (mimo ze ustawione jest na 40stopni, nie daje rady szybko podrzewac) a z podłogowki wraca jakies 27stopni.

----------


## sebcioc55

> masz u siebie podłogówke ? jak u ciebie sprawa z wygrzewaniem ? 
> ja mam ok 200m2 podłóg, pompa pracuje 24h na dobe przez 10dni.
> mam ustawione 40stopni na wyjsciu i nie moze dojsc, po ok 10dniach na wyjsciu mam 34 (mimo ze ustawione jest na 40stopni, nie daje rady szybko podrzewac) a z podłogowki wraca jakies 27stopni.


Zapodałeś fajny temat. Coś musisz mieć nie tak, masz może mieszacz w instalacji podłogówki? No i co z izolacją? Bo może masz jeszcze dziurawy dom i wszystko wylatuje w kosmos. A powiedz czemu chcesz mieć aż 40*C na zasilaniu??
Powiem jak u mnie jest/było. Po podłączeniu PC posadzka miała 5*C, niestety miałem wtedy jeszcze taryfę budowlaną. Odpalałem PC na spokojnie recznie. Zwiększejąc temp posadzki o około 2*C dziennie żeby nic nie popękało. Ostatecznie tendencja jest taka że mam na powrocie 5*C mniej niż na zasilaniu. Do tej pory widziałem najwięcej na zasilaniu 27*C na powrocie 22*C a temp posadzki wtedy 20*C, ponieważ mam 10cm posadzkę to trzeba długo w nią ładować zadaną temp żeby taka się w niej ustaliła.

EDIT: teraz na szybko przeczytałem żę faktycznie u mnie też będę musiał wygrzać posadzki. Zacznę od jutra. Coś kiedyś słyszałem ale nie kojarzyłem. Dzięki za przypomnienie bo za jakiś czas wjeżdżam z płytkami i mogło by być krucho.

----------


## brochas

jeżeli masz temp posadzki 20stopni to temp otoczenia ma pewnie max 17
aby miec temp ok 21-22 otoczenia to temp posadzki musi miec ok 30stopni, 
u mnie temp na wyjsciu jest ok 33 a temp powrotu ok 28stopni, narazie nie sprawdzalem temp posadzki ani temp otoczenia
dodatkowo przez caly dzien otwarta jest duza podwojna brama wiec pewnie przez brame wszystko ucieka w dzien,

----------


## sebcioc55

Wlasnie wrocilem. Pojechalem zwiekszyc temp zadana w domu. Mialem temp w srodku 17.4*  a posadzki 17*C. Zadalem 23.6*C. Napisze rano co zastane jak tam pojade.
Ze ja nie ogarnalem tego wygrzewania, a to przeciez konieczne. Aż sam sie sobie dziwie....  :wink:

----------


## brochas

23.6 na pompie ? czy jak ? jak regulujesz temp ?

----------


## Daniellos_

Seb, przypomnij jeszcze co to za pompa i opisz wrazenie z pierwszego okresu eksploatacji i jej obslugi. Sam przymierzam sie do chinki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Po co to wygrzewanie? Bo w starym domu nie wygrzewalem i wszystko działa.

----------


## sebcioc55

> 23.6 na pompie ? czy jak ? jak regulujesz temp ?


23,6*C na sterowniku takim zwykłym (mam na razie Salus 091FL, można sobie wszystko ładnie ustawić co do godzin i temp), reszte temperatur odczytuje ze sterownika PC i moich własnych. W późniejszym czasie jak już pompa będzie docelowa i uporam się z automatyką to będę sam sterował wszystkim.




> Seb, przypomnij jeszcze co to za pompa i opisz wrazenie z pierwszego okresu eksploatacji i jej obslugi. Sam przymierzam sie do chinki.


To jedno z wielu wcieleń meetinga 7kW, wrażenia na teraz to mam takie że jest stosunkowo dużą, pusta w środku i nie jest cicha, ale za to grzeje. Nie mam ciepłomierza więc COPa nie podam, to tylko tymczasowa PC, jak będę miał już docelową pompę inwerterową to na pewno wszystko bede opisywał, do meetinga nie przywiązuje zbytniej uwagi.




> Po co to wygrzewanie? Bo w starym domu nie wygrzewalem i wszystko działa.


W sumie też nie wiedziałem o tym (słyszałem o wygrzewaniu ale myślałem że chodzi o stopniowe podnoszenie temperatury posadzki), a tu się okazuję - przytoczę wypowiedź jednego z forumowiczów, która wydaje mi się sensowna:




> Proszę o więcej uwagi i skupienie, będzie bardzo poważnie.
> Wylewkę należy wygrzać przed położeniem płytek wilg. ok 3%, natomiast w przypadku parkietu posadzkę należy ją wygrzać i wysuszyć na tyle starannie aby praktycznie usunąć wodę do poziomu 1% - 1,5%, w zależności od rodzaju betonu.
> W sytuacji podłogi, na której wspólnie zagoszczą parkiet oraz płytki poziom wilgoci w posadzce powinien mieć wartość odpowiednią dla parkietu. Tu nawet wskazana jest większa staranność przy wygrzaniu i wysuszeniu wylewki, ponieważ po uruchomieniu ogrzewania, nadmiar wilgoci nie mając ujścia w części posadzki pod płytkami będzie parł w kierunku podłoża z zamontowanym drewnem. I tu już nie będzie tak śmiesznie jak się tym panom wydawało. 
>  Plastyfikator to w wielu przypadkach tylko puste hasło mówiące o lepszej jakości posadzki. 
> *Plastyfikator ma istotne znaczenie przy założeniu , że jest składnikiem odpowiednio przygotowanej i zastosowanej receptury mieszanki betonowej*.
>  Dzięki niemu zachowując urabialność świeżego betonu można ograniczyć ilość wody zarobowej a tym samym zwiększyć wytrzymałość i gęstość betonu co w efekcie poprawia przewodność cieplną podłoża przy podłogówce. W przypadku "przelania wody" przy wylewaniu posadzki obecność plastyfikatora niczego nie poprawia a niektórych przypadkach nawet szkodzi. Być może trochę za poważnie, ale warto o tym wiedzieć trochę wcześniej, żeby nie było za póżno. Pozdrawiam.


Wydaje mi się że jak teraz puszczę w posadzke 30*C przez pare dni to potem już nigdy takiej temperatury w niej nie bedzie i żadne wieksze ilości wilgoci nie będą mi straszne. Nie wiem czy dobrze myślę, ale te 100-150 zł które mnie będzie kosztowało wygrzewanie mnie nie zrujnuje.

----------


## brochas

ja w podloge puszczam Tz= 34 stopnie, wraca mi ok 27-28 
na pompie mam ustawione ok 40 stopni i jakoś ciężko idzie dalej z tą temp

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No to ja mam bez wygrzewania położone i zobaczę co z tego będzie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> No to ja mam bez wygrzewania położone i zobaczę co z tego będzie.


Bez ryzyka nie ma zabawy  :wink: 

Ja mam teraz na zasilaniu podlogi 28 a na powrocie 24  a temp powietrza w domu 21. Jak na razie temp zasilania pnie sie w gore. Ustawilem na max 33 temp zasilania, pozniej odciecie. W nastepnych dniach to zwieksze do 40.

----------


## grend

wygrzewanie to jest bzdura powtarzana przez fachowcow aby robic jakis etos czegos wręcz "magicznego" w kładzeniu kafli*. Problem jest przy panelach a szczególnie przy parkietach gdzie wylewka jeszcze do końca nie wyschła a juz jest kładziona drewniana okładzina. Prawdziwy fachowiec przed kładzeniem parkietu najpierw mierzy wilgotność wylewki....

*pomijam "magików" którzy kładą płytki miesiąc po wylewkach i od razu fugują

----------


## sebcioc55

Wiem że Ty grend nie lubisz tego co mówią "fachowcy", bo ja często też nie. Natomiast tutaj bym się zgodził, pozbycie się jak największej ilości wilgoci z posadzki jest konieczne, bo gdzie ona potem "ujdzie" jak masz dookoła folia a na górze gres + dodatkowo fugi epoksydowe to już w ogóle. Przez rok czy nawet dwa nie doprowadzisz jej do takiego stanu jak wygrzewaniem, może miejscami gdzie świeci mocno słońce. Trzeba wygrzewać i wietrzyć. Ja już mam w domu 30% wilgotności więc już w ogóle jej tam prawie nie ma, wilgotności posadzki nie moge zmierzyć, ale jak ją potrzymam przez pare dni w temp 30* to się wysuszy.

----------


## grend

.. posadzka ma być sucha i nie jest konieczne wygrzewanie - ja mam prawie roczne posadzki ty chyba podobnie ....
Tak samo teraz klade płytki na 3 tygodniową wylewke i tego nie fuguje i będę później wygrzewał bo tutaj muszę

----------


## hektor80

*sebcio*, przypomnij mi proszę jak podłączałeś czyjniki DS18b20 do raspberry... w topologi gwiazdy czyli od każdego czujnika do raspberry kabelek czy może szeregowo??

----------


## sebcioc55

> Szeregowo.


Tzn jeden podpiety do drugiego. Wiec Niby szeregowo.

----------


## hektor80

> Tzn jeden podpiety do drugiego. Wiec Niby szeregowo.


Ok, dzieki

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam, 
jeżeli ktokolwiek tu jeszcze zagląda to coś naskrobię. Bez zdjęć bo z telefonu mozolnie się je wrzuca.
Mieszkam już tydzień  :smile:  tzn bardziej można nazwać to koczowaniem, chociaż mam dzałający ubikator. Niestety łazienki ani ciepłej wody jeszcze nie ogarnąłem więc reszte zachcianek ludzi bogatych, czyli mycie zębów i ciepły prysznic załatwiam u kogo popadnie  :wink: 
Fajnie jest we własnym domu pomimo pyłu kurzu i dmuchanego materaca. Kończę jeden pokój na gotowo, wiec jak zrobie to wrzuce foty, oprócz tego postanowiłem położyć <= 1mm warstwę gładzi na ściany żebym potem sobie nie pluł w brodę. testuje też rózne farby. Szukam sprzętu AGD, kupiłem drzwi z pol-skone i w ogóle dużo się dzieje ale nic nie widać. Chętnie bym już wszystko komuś zlecił żeby mi dokończył w miesiąc i miałbym spokoj, ale nie mam na to kasy  :sad:  Trudno sam muszę zapierniczać, jak się powiedziało A to trzeba powiedzieć B.

cdn...

Pozdrawiam czytających

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wariat!

----------


## bob_budownik

Dasz rade, kto jak nie ty :smile:

----------


## aiki

Prysznic ok ale ząbki to zimną idzie - a chyba nawet lepiej.  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Czytając dzienniki widzę, że energii do budowy z czasem robi się coraz mniej. Na finiszu już z nią słabo. Jednak fakt, że już mieszkasz zmusi Cię do mobilizacji i dokończenia przynajmniej tych elementarnych fukcji jakie ma pełnić dom  :smile:  
Już mniej się dziwię tym widzianym budynkom które zdawałyby się wymagać jedynie odrobiny pracy, żeby były skończone - np tynk cienkowarstwowy, a jednak stoją w takim stanie latami...
Ja kibicuję i śledzę postępy  :bye:

----------


## grend

... mozesz drzwi nie mieć, paneli na podłodze i wody w kranie - najważniejsze żebyś miał plazme na scianie, bo bez tego nie da się żyć  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W poprzednim domu kiedy się wprowadziłem przez ponad miesiąc nie miałem telewizora i to był piękny czas. Przez całe studia nie miałem telewizora i też mile je wspominam. Radio się przydaje, ale telewizor nie robi dobrze.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Prysznic ok ale ząbki to zimną idzie - a chyba nawet lepiej.


zęby myje przy kranie na zewnątrz  :big grin: 
A z tym zapałem to racja, za długo to trwa, niedługo będzie 2 lata, a ja ciągle coś robię i robię.... Budowa domu w pojedynkę to żmudny proces. Ostatnio naszła mnie myśl żeby położyć panele w salonie ale nie lubię przejść z paneli na płytki :/ i sam nie wiem.
Jak tak sobie patrze na krowy za oknem to one mają fajnie... nic nie muszą, chodzą sobie, jedzą kiedy chcą... taka krowa to fajnie ma.

----------


## yasiek

To zrób na całości panele, robota fajna i szybka. Jak się zniszczą to z wymianą problemu nie ma. 
Na początku myślałem panele zrobić na parterze tylko w pokoiku, potem Przemek napisał, że w lecie kafle zimne i boso się nie poszaleje, to stwierdziłem, że w salonie dam panel i miałem robić przejścia przy kuchni, wiatrołapie, łazience, kominku i kotłowni, za dużo kombinacji... Teraz przez psychiczne i fizyczne wykończenie, kafle będą tylko w łazience, przy kominku i kotłowni.


Wykończeniówka wykańcza... rzygam już gipsem, dosłownie i w przenośni.
 Ale kto inny mi to zrobi z darmo i tak jak ja chce?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ale kto inny mi to zrobi z darmo i tak jak ja chce?


Dokładnie, nawet nie za darmo, ale niektórzy biorą pieniądze a odwalają lipę, jak mam stać i patrzeć jak ktoś robi to wole sam to zrobić. Co prawda wolniej ale porządniej i taniej.
Też myśle że panele łatwo wymienić. Ale szkoda mi potem tych kilku tys zmarnowanych. Bo jak gres zrobie to już chyba na zawsze. Ja chyba zrobię panele wszędzie, oprócz wymienionych łazienek, pom. tech (bo już kupiłem gres) no i chyba zostanie kuchnia w płytkach. To niecałe 10m^2,

----------


## grend

Problem później jest wyjście z salonu na taras - trzeba trzymać rygor z obuwiem. Chociaż jakoby według sprzedawcy obecnie robione panele (m2 50-60pln) są bardzo wytrzymałe i jakoby jak ktoś chodzi w butach i ma jakieś tam kamyczkii to nie zarysuje panelu - nie wiem co o tym myśleć...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Problem później jest wyjście z salonu na taras - trzeba trzymać rygor z obuwiem. Chociaż jakoby według sprzedawcy obecnie robione panele (m2 50-60pln) są bardzo wytrzymałe i jakoby jak ktoś chodzi w butach i ma jakieś tam kamyczkii to nie zarysuje panelu - nie wiem co o tym myśleć...


u mnie taras będzie z modrzewia, więc to on przyjmie pierwszą falę. z resztą ja po domu w butach nie chodzę, tak jestem nauczony. Mam zamiar przy tym pozostać, jak komuś innemu nie pasuje to nie musi wchodzić  :wink:

----------


## cerber

> u mnie taras będzie z modrzewia, więc to on przyjmie pierwszą falę. z resztą ja po domu w butach nie chodzę, tak jestem nauczony. Mam zamiar przy tym pozostać, jak komuś innemu nie pasuje to nie musi wchodzić


witam mam pytanie czy rekuperator allnora jest już uruchomiony i czy jest warty tych pieniędzy

----------


## grend

> Witam, 
>  oprócz tego postanowiłem położyć <= 1mm warstwę gładzi na ściany żebym potem sobie nie pluł w brodę. testuje też rózne farby. Szukam sprzętu AGD, kupiłem drzwi z pol-skone i w ogóle dużo się dzieje ale nic nie widać. Chętnie bym już wszystko komuś zlecił żeby mi dokończył w miesiąc i miałbym spokoj, ale nie mam na to kasy  Trudno sam muszę zapierniczać, jak się powiedziało A to trzeba powiedzieć B.
> 
> cdn...
> 
> Pozdrawiam czytających


.. z tym szpachlowaniem zrób jedno pomieszczenie i później zdecyduj co dalej - do szpachlowania trzeba miec talent

----------


## sebcioc55

> witam mam pytanie czy rekuperator allnora jest już uruchomiony i czy jest warty tych pieniędzy


Ja nie wiem czy "tych" pieniedzy. Bo cena okolo 4 tys to nie duzo. Jakbyś sam robil to pewnie bys zaoszczedzil 500 zl. A tu masz gwarancje i jednak firmowe i sprawdzone rozwiazania. Juz wczesniej pisalem ze reku jest spoko. Na pierwszym biegu trzeba sie skupic zeby go uslyszec a i te 17W mocy ktore bierze sa śmiesznie male. Jedynie nie moge sie wypowiedziex co do odzysku ciepla bo mam od gory niezaizolowane przewody wentylacyjne. Ale cos tam odzyskuje bo jak bylo zimno to wialo duzo cieplej niz na zew, sprawdzalem termometrem w anemometrze ale juz nie pamietam.

----------


## sebcioc55

> .. z tym szpachlowaniem zrób jedno pomieszczenie i później zdecyduj co dalej - do szpachlowania trzeba miec talent


Wlasnie wiem, a ja talentu nie mam a tym bardziej cierpliwosci. U mnie trzeba tynk tylko "polizać" i tutaj tanie gladzie sie nie nadaja. Kupilem tani polimer na jeden pokoj i musze kupic drozszy na reszte.
Wlasnie ten jeden pokoj zrobilem caly tzn tylko sciany i wyszlo zajebiscie. Przetarlem potem tylko leciutko recznie i jest wypas. Pomalowalem i wyglada jak pomalowane GK. Ale nie bylo bezproblemowo. Mam zbyt "kwadratowe" ruchy na taka wykonczeniowke  :wink:

----------


## cerber

> Ja nie wiem czy "tych" pieniedzy. Bo cena okolo 4 tys to nie duzo. Jakbyś sam robil to pewnie bys zaoszczedzil 500 zl. A tu masz gwarancje i jednak firmowe i sprawdzone rozwiazania. Juz wczesniej pisalem ze reku jest spoko. Na pierwszym biegu trzeba sie skupic zeby go uslyszec a i te 17W mocy ktore bierze sa śmiesznie male. Jedynie nie moge sie wypowiedziex co do odzysku ciepla bo mam od gory niezaizolowane przewody wentylacyjne. Ale cos tam odzyskuje bo jak bylo zimno to wialo duzo cieplej niz na zew, sprawdzalem termometrem w anemometrze ale juz nie pamietam.


Dzięki za odpowiedz więc można go brać

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dzięki za odpowiedz więc można go brać


Zapytaj bezposrednio w alnorze. Daja dobre ceny. Zapytaj sie tez ile kosztuje ich nowy sterownik internetowy bo mi nie chcieli powiedziec, a jestem ciekaw.

----------


## sebcioc55

Tak jak sadysta pisze dziennik bez zdjęć robi się nieciekawy, wiec wrzucam parę fotek. Trochę takie z dupy ale są  :smile: 

Ściany i sufit w jednym pomeiszczeniu na gotowo, chociaż nie wiem czy na koniec nie szarpnę się na jeszcze jedną warstwę farby, choć pewnie nie  :tongue: 



Mierzyłem 3x, sprawdzałem, a i tak kuźwa zrobiłem te nadproża za nisko. Rada dla wszystkich róbcie nadproża na wysokość 208 cm od gotowej podłogi !! A najlepiej na 210 cm od posadzki, każde drzwi się zmieszczą, chyba że jakieś wymyślne. Ja zrobiłem lipę i musiałem podkuć, próbowałem podciąć dużym flexem ale ilość pyłu była nie do przyjęcia, więc zaprzęgłem mój zestaw małego podkuwacza i podkułem.





Ściany przejechane polimerową gładzią finiszową od franspola i pomalowane farbą chems forste ze sklepu od fightera. Dobrze się maluje, mieli małą wpadkę ale wszystko naprawili wiec mogę polecać, farba też bardzo dobra.



Przed położeniem podłogi zeskrobałem wszystkie farfocle które zrobiłem podczas nauki kładzenia gładzi i malowania i odkurzyłem  :smile: 



Położyłem folię 0,2 bo miałem resztki, w sumie nie wiem czy była potrzebna bo na to poszedł podkład z xps.





No i po kilku godzinach zrobione. To moje pierwsze samodzielne panele, było lekko fajnie i czysto. Panele ciąłem wyżynarką z odkurzaczem - bajka.



EDIT: aha, panel to jakis tam kolor jasny, nieznanej firmy z leroya, ale gruby na 10mm i AC5, próbowałem rysować nożem do tapet i szorowałem po betonie z piaskiem, chociaż przez chwilę ale nic się nie porysowało - koszt niecałe 50zł/m^2

W międzyczasie dopieszczam jeszcze sufity:



Pewnie ktoś zwróci uwagę że takie konstrukcje trzeba mocować do stropu właściwego (czyli u mnie dolny pas wiązara), ale ja doszedłem do wniosku że ta konstrukcja jest tak lekka i mocuje ją do podkonstrukcji z profili długimi wkrętami. Po za tym blisko jest profil ud mocowany do ściany więc spoko.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja bym już te ściany zostawił, ale ty się jeszcze narobisz... No i nie powinieneś mieć wcześniej parapetów?

Panele super sprawa, kładzie się momentalnie. Po dojściu do wprawy robiłem pokój 15m2 w niecałe 2 godziny.

Podkuwanie nadproży... Dobrze, że masz w ogóle taką możliwość, bo u mnie przy tych gotowych ceramicznych to zupełnie odpada. No i masz fajną Makitę :wink:  Kiedyś tylko bosz i bosz, a teraz te sprzęty jakoś zawojowały rynek. Dobre są.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja bym już te ściany zostawił, ale ty się jeszcze narobisz... No i nie powinieneś mieć wcześniej parapetów?
> 
> Panele super sprawa, kładzie się momentalnie. Po dojściu do wprawy robiłem pokój 15m2 w niecałe 2 godziny.
> 
> Podkuwanie nadproży... Dobrze, że masz w ogóle taką możliwość, bo u mnie przy tych gotowych ceramicznych to zupełnie odpada. No i masz fajną Makitę Kiedyś tylko bosz i bosz, a teraz te sprzęty jakoś zawojowały rynek. Dobre są.


Powinienem miec parapet. Ale nie wiem jaki. Chyba kupie lity blat drewniany za 300 zl i potne go na 3 szt. Bo tyle mi potrzeba.
Nadproze mam tez prefabrykowane ale z BK wiec idzie jak maslo tylko nie wiem do ktorego momentu, zebym nie przesadzil z podkuwaniem.
Kiedys ta makite w zestawie z mala szlifierka kupilem w castoramie za 500 zl.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak się będzie ściana nad drzwiami kruszyć, to już więcej nie podkuwaj. Albo jak druty zobaczysz, to też już odpuść. W ogóle to łatwiej drzwi skrócić, nić nadproże pruć, nieprawdaż?

Dwie Makity za 500zł? To chyba takie, co z TIR-a spadły...

----------


## fr3d3k

A "klocki" styropianowe do samego końca widzę pomocne. U mnie też będą- choć już kilka razy musiałem je streczem owijać, bo oryginalna folia się rozleciała. A drabiny, taborety, stoliki i regały na narzędzia, przenośne rusztowania stoją nieużywane. Czasem warto kilka paczek wiecej styro zamówić  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> A "klocki" styropianowe do samego końca widzę pomocne. U mnie też będą- choć już kilka razy musiałem je streczem owijać, bo oryginalna folia się rozleciała. A drabiny, taborety, stoliki i regały na narzędzia, przenośne rusztowania stoją nieużywane. Czasem warto kilka paczek wiecej styro zamówić


Heheh niektore tez mam tasma owiniete ;D caly sufit zrobilem na tych paczkach  :wink: 
Przemek drzwi mozna skracac tylko fabrycznie i to za hajs. Jak zrobisz sam to po gwarancji. A makity kupilem chyba za 549 zl na promocji, serio, mam gdzies fakture.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobra, wierzę. Ja swoją też chyba za 550, ale dostałem talon na jakieś badziewia z EPM za 150zł. Na firmę wziąłem, wiec jeszcze VAT i dochodowy odpadł i wyszła prawie za darmo  :roll eyes: 

Podkuj te nadproża spokojnie i nie przejmuj się takimi cudami jak gwarancja na drzwi, bo takie coś nie istnieje. To jakby napisać sobie dupa na murze i to głaskać.

----------


## grend

Sebcio zrób normalny test tego panelu - czyli na jakimś odpadzie pochodź w butach i żeby koniecznie na podeszwie były kamyki  :cool:  . Jeżeli faktycznie są takie odporne to wtedy je kupie i nie będe bawił się w oszczędności.    ..... jednak moze sprzedawca nie opowiadal mi marketingowych "opowiastek"


.... i najwazniejsze co zrobisz teraz z Perfekt Lever ?

----------


## aiki

W obi takie panele teraz w promocji  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Więc zrobiłem szybki test, panel AC5 10mm vs betonowa posadzka z drobnymi kamyczkami. Zalecam oglądać w 4k, czego takiego w nnormalnym życiu nie będzie, ale widać drobne ryski na panelu. mam jeszcze opcję żeby kupić panele AC6 12mm ale mają ciemną V-fugę i mi się to nie podoba.




poniżej też zdjęcie w wiekszej rozdzielczości:



Na takim kolorze tych rys w normalnych warunkach sie nei zobaczy, więc dla mnie spoko.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. Stwierdziłem że coś tam wrzucę żeby nie było że już mieszkam i koniec  :big grin:  
W końcu nie ma już nigdzie gołego styropianu na elewacji, został cokół na dole ale tym się zajmę po niedzieli.



Tutaj nie będzie tynku tylko przykleję płytki żeby trochę zróżnicować elewację, te same płytki będą na cokole i na filarze przy tarasie, chociaż tam nie wiem czy nie dam jakiegoś fajnego drewna dla bajeru  :wink: 

W łazience wymyśliłem sobie obniżoby środek sufitu, trochę kombinowany ale mam nadzieje że efekt będzie fajny  :smile: 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomdts

> Więc zrobiłem szybki test, panel AC5 10mm vs betonowa posadzka z drobnymi kamyczkami. Zalecam oglądać w 4k, czego takiego w nnormalnym życiu nie będzie, ale widać drobne ryski na panelu. mam jeszcze opcję żeby kupić panele AC6 12mm ale mają ciemną V-fugę i mi się to nie podoba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poniżej też zdjęcie w wiekszej rozdzielczości:
> 
> 
> 
> Na takim kolorze tych rys w normalnych warunkach sie nei zobaczy, więc dla mnie spoko.


Podoba mi się ten test konsumenta...

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam, dzisiaj przyszły gadżety do łazienki, wszystko już mam oprócz umywalki i lustra, gres już zamówiony.



Kto mi powie z czego zrobić obudowę wanny? Mam 6cm do dyspozycji i sam nie wiem, zrobił bym z BK szybko i tanio, ale chcę wnękę na LED/stopy zrobić taką 10x10 i to powoduje schody. Są zajebiste nośniki na wanny ze styro, stawiasz, psikasz pianką, wsadzasz wannę i obklejasz płytkami, normalnie mega. Niestety nie ma takiego wymiaru jaki bym chciał  :bash:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z jakiegoś xps by nie było?

----------


## Xesxpox

w jakimś sklepie internetowym  się zaopatrujesz?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Z jakiegoś xps by nie było?


No właśnie Nie wiem czy taki XPS mi wytrzyma, gdybym nie robił wnęki na LED to pewnie bym tak zrobił. Są też takie płyty WIM, ale wyjdzie mnie ze 300 zł na tą obudowę, więc sporo.




> w jakimś sklepie internetowym  się zaopatrujesz?


nie bardzo rozumiem pytanie, pytasz w jakim czy w ogóle w jakimś ? Jeżeli drugie to tak, kupuje przeważnie na necie, chyba że duże albo ciężkie rzeczy to lokalnie. W jakich sklepach? To zależy co kupuje.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak wnęka nie musi być na przestrzał, to kup najtańsze nadproże, podeprzyj na końcach i na tym wybuduj z BK.

----------


## Xesxpox

pytam w jakim-bo myślałem że masz jakiś tani sklep z akcesoriami łazienkowymi i wszystko bierzesz w jednym miejscu ale wychodzi że kupujesz gdzie taniej :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A tak właściwie, to jaki jest problem z tymi LED-ami we wnęce, bo się podjarałem i też takie chcę. W ogóle to obudowę też myślałem zrobić z BK i nawet w robocie podpytałem kolegę, co się remontami zajmuje jak to zrobić. Radził dać pustaka 12cm na płasko, potem na to następną warstwę na płasko z wysunięciem i w nią wtopić jednego pręta zbrojeniowego (od góry) po wcześniejszym tymczasowym podparciu (od dołu), a na to już 5-ki na stojąco.

----------


## sebcioc55

> pytam w jakim-bo myślałem że masz jakiś tani sklep z akcesoriami łazienkowymi i wszystko bierzesz w jednym miejscu ale wychodzi że kupujesz gdzie taniej


Akurat kupilem w jednym sklepie wszystko. Sklep z allegro. Nie ma co sie szczypac trzeba brac gdzie taniej, bo i tak kupujesz ten sam produkt.
Na razie po wyjeciu z pudelka jestem zadowolony z osprzetu hansgrohe.

A obudowe juz prawie zamowilem monolityczna ze styro z wneka na ledy!! Ale troche drogo wiec postanowilem zaoszczedzic i zrobie sam. Zawsze mnie wkurzal ten pusty dzwiek w  wannie na samych nozkach. A tutaj bym tego uniknal.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W poprzednim domu położyłem wannę na pustakach z BK, na to pianka, folia, wanna i dwa worki z klejem na obciążenie i wszystko jest cacy.

----------


## sebcioc55

A kłaść płytki pod wanną? Moze wysmarowałbym wnetrze zabudowy folią w płynie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie kładłem, nie smarowałem i nie zamierzam i tym razem. Poza tym płytki nakłada się na brzeg wanny, bo potem jak dostawisz do płytek i nie będzie kąta to nie zatkasz tego niczym - fuga się wykruszy, a silikon zgnije.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie kładłem, nie smarowałem i nie zamierzam i tym razem. Poza tym płytki nakłada się na brzeg wanny, bo potem jak dostawisz do płytek i nie będzie kąta to nie zatkasz tego niczym - fuga się wykruszy, a silikon zgnije.


Nie bardzo rozumiem, masz jakiś rysunek? Jak chciałem do rantu wanny dojechać płytkami od dołu tak żeby krawędź wanny była w jednej płaszczyźnie z płytkami.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z przodu tak zrób. Chodzi mi o krawędzie wanny przy ścianie. Najpierw dostaw na maksa do ściany (gołego tynku),  a dopiero potem połóż płytki. 

Jeśli najpierw dasz płytki na całą ścianę, to:
- zużyjesz więcej płytek, a pod wanną i tak nie widać,
- będziesz miał mniej miejsca na montaż (o grubość glazury - niewiele, ale zawsze),
- jeśli ściany nie będą miały idealnego kąta, to wyjdzie Ci klin, który trzeba czymś zamaskować i to będzie słabe miejsce.

Wszystkie te problemy rozwiązuje montaż w kolejności najpierw wanna, a potem płytki.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Z przodu tak zrób. Chodzi mi o krawędzie wanny przy ścianie. Najpierw dostaw na maksa do ściany (gołego tynku),  a dopiero potem połóż płytki. 
> 
> Jeśli najpierw dasz płytki na całą ścianę, to:
> - zużyjesz więcej płytek, a pod wanną i tak nie widać,
> - będziesz miał mniej miejsca na montaż (o grubość glazury - niewiele, ale zawsze),
> - jeśli ściany nie będą miały idealnego kąta, to wyjdzie Ci klin, który trzeba czymś zamaskować i to będzie słabe miejsce.
> 
> Wszystkie te problemy rozwiązuje montaż w kolejności najpierw wanna, a potem płytki.


Tak własnie chciałem zrobić, ale łazienka musi poczekać bo nie mam na razie na nią czasu.Na razie przygotowuję się teoretycznie i robię zapasy.

----------


## sebcioc55

Z takich innych rzeczy to minęły już 2 lata i 2 dni odkąd zacząłem budować, nie mam akurat już dzisiaj siły na podsumowanie, ale kiedyś je zrobię. Chociaż to zdanie jest dobrym podsumowaniem  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
ostatnio dłubię sobie sufit, nie żebym nie miał nic innego do roboty  :wink:  Wsadzę tam tasmy i jezcze jakieś halogeny/ledy punktowe, a co!  Robię to w sumie bez kosztowo, z resztek, jedynie to musiałem kilka wieszaków ES zakupić, za jakieś 15 zł.



Dodatkowo wczoraj kupiłem okazyjnie okap firmy Faber, waży prawie 40kg skubaniec. 



Muszę teraz wymyślić jak go dobrze zamontować. druga sprawa to co z odprowadzeniem z niego powietrza? Ma opcję pracy jako pochłaniasz, ale nie widzi mi się ciągłe wymienianie filtrów no i z efektywnością może być słabo. Druga opcja to rura na zewnątrz i heja, tylko nie chciałbym montować kominka w dachu choć to chyba najlepszy i najprostszy sposób. 
Druga rzecz to jak z działaniem tego okapu w szczelnym domu? Ten okap wciąga max 750m^3/h więc skąd tyle doprowadzić? Jakbym nawet puścił reku na maxa w trypie nadciśnienia to i tak dostane jakieś 480m^3 no i nie wiem jak z zapachami z innych pomieszczeń? Tutaj okap w trybie pochłaniacza jest spoko.
Sam nie wiem, co myśli forum?

----------


## bob_budownik

Mam tą samą opcje. Szczelny dom- rozwiązaniem jest umieszczenie blisko okapu anemostatu, który będzie wyciągał przefiltrowane powietrze z okapu.
Baaaardzo mi sie to nie podoba ale innego wyjscia nie ma.
Wykonawca wentylacji zapewniał mnie, że żadnych zapachów ten system nie przepuści.
Teraz w mieszkaniu mam grawitacyjną i nawet jak palą fajki pod okapem ( z odprowadzeniem do pionu wentylacyjnego) w kuchni nie ma śladu smrodu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja wcale nie robię okapu.

----------


## bob_budownik

Rury od wenty przy kuchni i okolice anemo szybko Ci sie zapaćkają - tak myślę.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Mam tą samą opcje. Szczelny dom- rozwiązaniem jest umieszczenie blisko okapu anemostatu, który będzie wyciągał przefiltrowane powietrze z okapu.
> Baaaardzo mi sie to nie podoba ale innego wyjscia nie ma.
> Wykonawca wentylacji zapewniał mnie, że żadnych zapachów ten system nie przepuści.
> Teraz w mieszkaniu mam grawitacyjną i nawet jak palą fajki pod okapem ( z odprowadzeniem do pionu wentylacyjnego) w kuchni nie ma śladu smrodu.


nie no okap wyciągnie wszystko, liczby nie kłamią. Ale jak się dałeś przekonać że jeden anemostat wyciągnie wszystko to co nadmucha okap, to nie wiem ?? Ja mam już wentylację działającą i nawet z na maksa wykreconym reku (a mały nie jest) wyciąg z kuchni nie ma szans żeby wyciągnąć tyle co daje nawet mały okap....




> Ja wcale nie robię okapu.


Moim zdaniem to błąd, pomijając zapachy które będą wszędzie, bo WM nie ogarnie tego zbyt szybko (jeżeli w ogóle ogarnie), to co z tłuszczem i innymi syfami? Szafki i wszystko dookoła będziesz miał zapaćkane, no chyba że lubisz często i dużo sprzatać. Okap musi być.

Jedynym słusznym rozwiązaniem i takie też znalazłem w literaturze internetu. To przy gotowaniu otwierać jakieś okno, u mnie mam tylko jedno otwierane więc nie mam zbyt dużego wyboru  :wink:  Wtedy odpalamy okap z wyciągiem na zewnątrz i mamy sprawę załatwioną, pomijając fakt niekontrolowanego zaciągania powietrza z zewnątrz  :mad:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na indukcji nie ma tyle syfu. Obecnie mam gazową i okap którego nie używam.

----------


## bob_budownik

Mam w kuchni dwa anemo jeden przy okapie i drugi nad jadalnią przy kuchni.
Wg mnie okap filtruje i pomaga podniesc powietrze z gotowania bliżej anemo wiec czy on ma 400 czy 750m3/min to niczego nie zmienia. On robi tylko "wiatr" w zamknietej przestrzeni.

----------


## sebcioc55

No tak ale napisałeś że umieściłeś anemostat blisko okapu który będzie wyciągałe przefiltrowane powietrze przez ten własnie okap. Nadal nie jestem przekonany, dodatkowo słyszałem opinię od gościa co projektuje kuchnie, robi je i sprzedaje również sprzet AGD że okap w trybie pochłaniacza to namiastka okapu w trybie wyciągu jeżeli chodzi o pochłanianie zapachów i całego tego syfu.

----------


## Daniellos_

Jednak niezaprzeczalny plus okapu (nawet jako pochłaniacza) to zatrzymanie tłustego syfu na aluminiowych filtrach. Lepiej niech się to zatrzyma tam niż na suficie/anemostacie i okolicach.

----------


## sebcioc55

Daniellos_ - popieram

Ponieważ zmęczenie tematem ostatnio mnie dobija. Chciałbym żeby to już sie skończyło. Zrobiłbym sobie płot, coś na zewnątrz, te ściany sufity i podłogi mnie wykańczają. Pomyśałem że dowiem się ile tu lokalnie kosztuje zrobienie łazienki. Dostałem gościa z polecenia że najlepszy w Goleniowie itp, ceny nie duże i takie tam, dodam że to są ceny netto, popatrzcie sami:

Obmurowanie i obłożenie płytkami wanny prostokątnej - 300zł/szt
Układanie płytek gresowych 60x60 (ściany) - 90zł/m2 
Fugowanie spoiną silikonową  -  5 zł/mb
Obudowa płytą karton - gips stelaża miski ustępowej lub bidetu - 110 zł/szt
Wykonanie hydroizolacji - 17 zł/m2
Klejenie płyty karton - gips. Licowanie ściany nad płytkami - 22 zł/m2
Wykonanie półki przy wannie - 100 zł/mb
Układanie płytek podłogowych 60x20 80zł/m2
Montaż muszli WC -  60 zł/szt
Montaż umywalki + armatura -60 zł/szt
Wykonanie otworów w płytce -  8 zł/szt
Montaż wanny + armatura - 150 zł/szt

Ręce mi opadły. Jeżeli ludize się godzą na takie ceny to od jutra ogłaszam się w gazetach i necie że kładę płytki!! Jeszcze zapytam paru gości ale widzę że będę musiał się przemóc i zrobić to sam.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Podobają mi się te ceny. W sumie byłyby wakacje z rodziną w Hiszpanii za same płytki.

----------


## aiki

Kurczę. Koleś raz wycenił znajomej plytki 50 zł/m2 to go zjechałem (on też znajomy). Zszedł do 30.
koleś jest dobry w tym co robi.

----------


## sebcioc55

Jakbym dostal cene 30zl/m^2 to bym sie nie wachal ani sekundy i bym to zlecil. W tym czasie bym zrobil plot za ktory wolaja 2500. Dobra nie ma co gdybac, ide mecz ogladac  :smile:  <piwo>

pozdro dla czytajacych

----------


## BooM80

Ja jeszcze wrócę do paneli. Wczoraj w Leroy Merlinie sprzedawca pozwolił mi przetestować twardość paneli za pomocą noża do tapet. Lekkie skrobanie ostrzem po panelu AC4 zostawiało na nim wyraźne ryski. Panel AC6 był dużo bardziej odporny na takie zadrapania (AC5 nie testowałem). Tak więc, różnica w twardości jest zauważalna. Oczywiście mocniejsze naciśniecie na ostrze powodowało uszkodzenia w jednym i drugim.

----------


## grend

> Daniellos_ - popieram
> 
> Ponieważ zmęczenie tematem ostatnio mnie dobija. Chciałbym żeby to już sie skończyło. Zrobiłbym sobie płot, coś na zewnątrz, te ściany sufity i podłogi mnie wykańczają. Pomyśałem że dowiem się ile tu lokalnie kosztuje zrobienie łazienki. Dostałem gościa z polecenia że najlepszy w Goleniowie itp, ceny nie duże i takie tam, dodam że to są ceny netto, popatrzcie sami:
> 
> Obmurowanie i obłożenie płytkami wanny prostokątnej - 300zł/szt
> Układanie płytek gresowych 60x60 (ściany) - 90zł/m2 
> Fugowanie spoiną silikonową  -  5 zł/mb
> Obudowa płytą karton - gips stelaża miski ustępowej lub bidetu - 110 zł/szt
> Wykonanie hydroizolacji - 17 zł/m2
> ...


... ale twój kosztorys jest trochę ubogi, zabrakło jeszcze ważnego punktu szlifowanie narozników - 60pln za metr bieżący 
Ludzie na głowę upadli.... Też to teraz przerabiam - był dach, kuchnia teraz elewacja i płytki  :smile:  Narazie tylko dach to będzie usługa zewnetrzna

----------


## hektor80

*sebcio* zdradź proszę patent na rozwianie pexa. Zrobiłem sobie rozwijak ale rozwijanie nie bardzo mi wychodzi. Rozwijak miales w pomieszczeniu gdzie rozkladałeś podłogówkę czy gdzieś obok? Rurę mam Wavin

----------


## hajnel

Mi gościu za wypłytkowanie łazienki, obudowę WC i półkę pod umywalkę zawołał 7 tyś. 
Zrobiłem sam. Może nie ta jakość ale tragedii nie ma. Jeśli ktoś chce szlifowane narożniki polecam poszukać firmy, która oferuje cięcie wodą (water jet) - szlifują płytki pod kąt 45 stopni za 13zł/mb.

Od pół roku mam okap z pochłaniaczem - prawie go nie używamy. Problemu nie ma. Ale trochę prawdy w tym jest, że przy indukcji mniej się syfi... Dodam, że zamiast płytek w kuchni mam farbę tablicową. Natomiast na zapachy jak się coś przypali to nawet super okap nie pomoże.

----------


## hajnel

> *sebcio* zdradź proszę patent na rozwianie pexa. Zrobiłem sobie rozwijak ale rozwijanie nie bardzo mi wychodzi. Rozwijak miales w pomieszczeniu gdzie rozkladałeś podłogówkę czy gdzieś obok? Rurę mam Wavin


Się wtrącę - samemu źle się rozwija - najlepiej w 2 osoby - jedna rozwija druga układa.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wczoraj wieczorem mialem debiut jako plytkarz. Polozylem cala podloge w kuchni. Meczaca robota, ale gdybym nie chcial wszystkiego na raz bo mi sie spieszylo to bylo by spoko.
Ceny za takie prwce sa kosmiczne, 2 tyg roboty a kasuje ponad 5k - sorry ale ja tyle nie zarabiam wiec mnie nie stac.
Co do rozwijania rur to ja normanie rozwijalem sam. Przewaznie "rozwijak" byl w pomieszczeniu obok. Rozwijalem na zapas a potem ukladalem. Dzisiaj jak bede mial chwile to wrzuce foty co tam u mnie.
Jeszcze okap - ja kupilem bo glupio by bylo bez niego to tez element wystroju. Przynajmniej u mnie. Trafil sie w dobrej cenie i jest zajebisty to czemu go nie zamontowac  :smile:  ale mialem troche z tym rzeźby.

cdn...

----------


## aiki

> Się wtrącę - samemu źle się rozwija - najlepiej w 2 osoby - jedna rozwija druga układa.


Z doświadczenia - samemu wolniej ale dokładniej.

----------


## grend

> Mi gościu za wypłytkowanie łazienki, obudowę WC i półkę pod umywalkę zawołał 7 tyś. 
> Zrobiłem sam. Może nie ta jakość ale tragedii nie ma. Jeśli ktoś chce szlifowane narożniki polecam poszukać firmy, która oferuje cięcie wodą (water jet) - szlifują płytki pod kąt 45 stopni za 13zł/mb.
> 
> Od pół roku mam okap z pochłaniaczem - prawie go nie używamy. Problemu nie ma. Ale trochę prawdy w tym jest, że przy indukcji mniej się syfi... Dodam, że zamiast płytek w kuchni mam farbę tablicową. Natomiast na zapachy jak się coś przypali to nawet super okap nie pomoże.



ale to działa na zasadzie że zawozi się płytki i oni to wykonują ??? Możesz podac jakiegoś linka

----------


## sebcioc55

> ale to działa na zasadzie że zawozi się płytki i oni to wykonują ??? Możesz podac jakiegoś linka


jeden z pierwszych wyników w google (wpisałęm też poznań żeby było niedaleko Ciebie) http://www.protechnica.pl/oferta/ciecie-woda

----------


## sebcioc55

No dobra, a co tam u mnie. mam prawie gotową kuchnię pod zabudowę, zostały drobnostki i pomalować. Płytki położone i zafugowane. Zdjęć po fugowaniu nie mam bo dopiero co umyłem na gotowo, jutro cyknę przy dobrym świetle. No to może od początku:

najpierw przymiarka, okazało się że gościu od posadzek machnął się o grube centymetry z dylatacją i troche mu zeszła, dopiero to ogarnąłem, ale nie przeszkadza.
Gres to polski Cerrad Batista Marengo 60x60x8,5 za niecałe 60 zł/m^2, specjalnie szukałem cieńszego żeby mieć jak najmniejszy próg przy przejściu z paneli.



Tutaj elementy systemu do układania płytek dla orangutanów,  - tutaj tip, że trzeba grubo dawać kleju co najmniej 5mm



kleiłem czymś takim, 35 zł, nie wczuwałem się i uważam że bedzie dobry



No i praca w trakcie, 



Płytki lizałem klejem żeby było lepiej, drugi raz jechał bym je grzebeniem żeby bylo szybciej i było wiecej kleju.



No i po układaniu, dodatkowo przykleiłem listwę ZET żeby potem podejść panelami, bo te takie wklejane od góry mi nie leżą bo zawsze "hałasują" albo się ruszają, a ta jest w kleju i dużo aluminium i jest git.



A tak to wyglądało przed fugowaniem.



Hmm co tam jeszcze....  przyszły drzwi, o takie:



Producent pol-skone, model Sempre W02 - wszystkie, bezprzylgowe, zamek magnetyczny, podcięcie wentylacyjne, które okazało się niezłą krową  :ohmy: ! - cena za 7 szt. 6150 brutto  + montaż przeze mnie.
EDIT: kur**sko ciężkie te drzwi, lekko się nie wnosiło. Z ciekawości postaram się je zważyć.

Oprócz tego przyjechał też sprzęt do zabudowy, kuchnia chyba się zacznie od poniedziałku, więc będę inwestorzył  :yes:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Układanie płytek przez orangutany jeszcze nigdy nie było tak precyzyjne. :yes:  

Widzę, że w kuchni masz ten sam patent z kablami i rurkami wodnymi co ja w łazience. Sprawdzone rozwiązanie. I gniazdko się też dorobiło.

Z ciekawości zapytam ile Cię będą kosztować meble i ile masz metrów?

----------


## hajnel

> ale to działa na zasadzie że zawozi się płytki i oni to wykonują ??? Możesz podac jakiegoś linka


Zaznaczasz na płytce jak mają ciąć , zawozisz i oni to wykonują. Mogą fazować samą krawędź, mogą przeciąć, wyciąć jak chcesz.... Ciąłem tak np. twarde płytki gresowe na cokoły, ścienne pod kątem 45 na narożniki itp.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5qpMGCZveE

----------


## sebcioc55

> Układanie płytek przez orangutany jeszcze nigdy nie było tak precyzyjne. 
> 
> Widzę, że w kuchni masz ten sam patent z kablami i rurkami wodnymi co ja w łazience. Sprawdzone rozwiązanie. I gniazdko się też dorobiło.
> 
> Z ciekawości zapytam ile Cię będą kosztować meble i ile masz metrów?


15k za wszystko, wraz z montażem osprzętu umywalek itp - gościu bardzo solidny, widziałem jego kuchnie, wyglądają jak z katalogu i mam nadzieje że moja też tak bedzie, bo w salonie nie bede miał zbyt wielu mebli, więc kuchnia musi nadrabiać. A metry to coś koło 16m^2 frontów. Jak już bedzie to porobię ładne zdjęcia  :wink: 




> Zaznaczasz na płytce jak mają ciąć , zawozisz i oni to wykonują. Mogą fazować samą krawędź, mogą przeciąć, wyciąć jak chcesz.... Ciąłem tak np. twarde płytki gresowe na cokoły, ścienne pod kątem 45 na narożniki itp.


50km ode mnie jest firma która wodą wycina m.in. w gresie wszystko, co chcesz mają zajebistą maszynkę i ona narysuje wszystko i to na rózne głębokości! nie tylko cięcie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

16m2 frontów? Boże. A ile metrów bieżących mebli?

Ale OK. Fronty lakierowane po 320zł to 5 tyś. do tego płyty z cięciem i oklejaniem ze 2 tyś, no i wyposażenie trójkę. Zostaje 5k za robotę. Da się żyć.

----------


## sebcioc55

Płyty to egger, nawet te ścianki z tyłu, wyposażenie trochę więcej bo mam szafkę narożną a tam nerka, no i szuflady... z nimi trochę popłynąłem ale niestety inne mi się nie podobały no i będą metrowe więc nie wszystkie systemy udźwigną tyle kg. Jestem pewien że takiej kuchni sam bym nie zrobił, na pewno nie tak. Z resztą czas.... on też kosztuje, a ja go nie mam już za wiele i nawet nie chce mieć.
Budowa miała trwać 2 lata żeby zrobić wszystko i mieszkać spokojnie + ewentualny ogródek itp. Już zleciały te 2 lata i prawie miesiąc, mieszkam już prawie 2 i końca jeszcze nie widać. Dlatego jem chleb z pasztetem i piję wodę z kranu, ale mam nadzieje że wkrótce będzie koniec  :cool:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mam już remont za sobą, gdzie też wszystko robiłem żeby było pikne i był efekt wow, ale potem to się wszystko opatrzyło, ciemne meble zaraz są upaćkane rączkami córek, coś się obije, coś się porysuje... Było wenge, potem sonoma, teraz widzę ludzie te szarobetonowe gresy pakują, a do tego ceny niebotyczne i potem trzeba to spłacać.

Każdy robi jak lubi. Ja gdybym miał tyle na kuchnie wydać to bym zaczął jadać na mieście, więc lepiej żeby ktoś z niej umiał skorzystać. Ale też lubię na ładne meble popatrzeć.

----------


## sebcioc55

Zostawmy moze temat kuchni, jak bedzie to zrobie zdjecia i powiesz czy ładna czy brzydka  :wink: 
Teraz mam inny problem. Bo szukam przedluzenia anemostatu. Kazdy anemostat ma ten taki metalowy kolnierz ktory wchodzi w rure i on ma zazwyczaj ok 5 cm. A ja bym potrzebowal 15cm znajde cos takiego? Albo moze Przemo moze moglbys mi takie 2 sztuki wyrzeźbić?

----------


## hektor80

> Zostawmy moze temat kuchni, jak bedzie to zrobie zdjecia i powiesz czy ładna czy brzydka 
> Teraz mam inny problem. Bo szukam przedluzenia anemostatu. Kazdy anemostat ma ten taki metalowy kolnierz ktory wchodzi w rure i on ma zazwyczaj ok 5 cm. A ja bym potrzebowal 15cm znajde cos takiego? Albo moze Przemo moze moglbys mi takie 2 sztuki wyrzeźbić?


Ja mam coś takiego...

http://cennik.peflex.pl/glowna/10-pr...emostatu_125mm

p.s.
Dostajesz powiadomienia na email o nowych tematach na forum? u mnie od kilku dni cisza  :sad:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale ro ma być widoczne? Jak nie to zrob z rury PCV, a jak widoczne to pasuje z nierdzewki szlifowanej.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja mam coś takiego...
> 
> http://cennik.peflex.pl/glowna/10-pr...emostatu_125mm
> 
> p.s.
> Dostajesz powiadomienia na email o nowych tematach na forum? u mnie od kilku dni cisza


Dzięki za link, mają spoko te przedłużki ale pasujące do ich skrzynek, moja skrzynka kończy się średnicą wewnątrzną 125 (idealnie pod anemostat), a te ich mają najmniejszą średnicą zewnątrzną 127, więc nie wetkne.
Powiadomień też już nie dostaję od paru dni, ja mam pare głównych tematów które śledzę tu na forum, a i tak nie mam na to za wiele czasu, więc oglądam tylko dział samorobów od czasu do czasu.




> Ale ro ma być widoczne? Jak nie to zrob z rury PCV, a jak widoczne to pasuje z nierdzewki szlifowanej.


Nie widoczne, to przedłużenie w zabudowie z GK, rury pcv nie znajde w takich średnicach. Bo na górze musi być średniza ZEW. 125mm, a na dole średnica WEW. 125 mm, liczyłem ze coś takiego znajde. Bo jak nie to mufa 125 i kawałek rury spiro o śr. wew 125 i też da radę.

----------


## hajnel

Masz termokontrol?
Ja kupiłem u nich nypel i kawałek rury....

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie nie. Ja mam skrzynki zhendera rozdzielacze jakies tam i rury tez jakies tam antybakteryjne. Kiedys pokazywalem ale juz niebpamietam firm. Chyba kupie nypel i kawalek rury 125 i bedzie git.

----------


## uciu

> *1.08.2014*
> 
> Beton zamówiony więc trzeba się streszczać bo jutro już wylewamy. Zgapiłem od *sadysty* patent na ściąganie betonu po rurkach, w właściwie na dystanse do rurek, mam nadzieje że się nie obrazi. 
> 
> 
> .


Mam pytanie co do tych podpórek do ściągania betonu. W którym momencie ściąga się z nich rurki? Zaraz po wylaniu i przekładasz je dalej czy dopiero na sam koniec po stwardnieniu betonu? Pytam, bo mam płyte 170m2 i "troche" tych rurek bym potrzebował by dać od razu na całość :Smile:  Wyszło mi 54podpórki i 23 rurki 3 metrowe  :Smile:  Zastanawiam się czy rurek nie zamienić na pręty zbrojeniowe  :wink:  Wyszło by taniej a je potem wykorzystam na strop.

----------


## aiki

Rurki zabierasz od razu i jeszcze zacierasz po nich ślady,

----------


## sebcioc55

Tak jak pisze aiki, dodam że prety zbrojeniowe się nie nadadzą bo się zegną, musiał byś dać więcej podpórek.Rurki się sprawdzają.

EDIT: ale mi się czasy przypomniały jak patrze na to zdjęcie...  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak leci?

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
aż mi wstyd coś pisać tak zaniedbałem dziennik. Kiedyś sobie mówiłem że nie zrobię tak jak większosć że po wprowadzce oleje dziennik, ale życie robi swoje. Ostatnio miałem straszny sajgon, w pracy do nocy, w wolnym czasie coś dłubię, a jak mam więcej wolnego to reset %%  :wink: . I tak w kółko przez ostatni miesiąc. 
Wrzucę jakieś zdjęcie jak będę miał wiecej czasu i cos wiecej do pokazania. Zdjęć mam dużo więc będzie co oglądać, dzieje się też sporo ale to na później.

Pozdrawiam
seb

----------


## Cren212

Z tymi rurkami to fajny patent ale czegoś tu nie łapie. Przeciągając łatę po tych rurkach wyrównuje beton,następnie zdejmuje rurki ale śladów po nich już raczej nie da się zatrzeć od razu bo trzeba wy wejść na to wyrównane... Chyba ,że ja źle to widzę. :Confused:

----------


## aiki

Zasięg łapy z pacą. O tyle wyciągasz rurki. Po trochu.

----------


## hektor80

Seba, przypomnij mi proszę jak gruby masz styropian na elewacji a jaki na cokole? Jak wysoki masz cokół? Z tego co pamiętam, pisałeś że będziesz miał płytki w tej wnęce wejściowej. Zastanawiałeś się już nad czymś konkretnym? Za jakiś miesiąc będę miał robioną elewację i też myślę o płytkach ale moja kobieta wymyśliła sobie gres podłogowy, mrozoodporny o wymiarze 30x60 cm. Wg mnie to za duże i za ciężkie żeby na samym kleju to się trzymało. Nie bardzo chcę się bawić w jakieś ruszty. Czy tam gdzie planujesz płytki masz mniej styropianu żeby nie robić zbyt dużego uskoku? Na zdjęciach widzę że masz więcej styropianu powyżej parteru. Coś tam planujesz wkleić?

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam.
Wiec tak styropian na cokole mam 16cm 037 na wysokosc 22-40cm w zaleznosci od spadku terenu. Potem jest grafit 20cm 031 do wysokosci 2,35m od zera, nastepnie mam 25cm 037 az po czubek. 
Wlasnie ta wneke i caly cokol mam zamiar obkleic plytkami takie jak podobaja sie Twojej pani  :smile:  30x60, nawet mam je juz kupione. Rektyfikowane w miare proste drugi gatunek cos okolo 30zl/m^2. Na cokol na pewno wystarczy raz siatka i klej pod to a na wneke sie wlasnie zastanawiam. Obecna jedna warstwa jest dosyc mocna. Rozwazam zakolkowanie tych najwyzszych plyt, ale drugi raz chyba nie bede kładł siatki. Uskoki i tak mam, a zmniejszenie ich o 1,5cm mi nie przeszkadza.
W ogole jestem zdziwiony wytrzymaloscia mojej elewacji. Nigdy sie tak temu nie przygladalem z bliska ale moj obecny zestaw grafit siatka klej i grunt daje rade. Nie raz czyms przywale albo sie opre itp i nic sie nie dzieje. Wiec watpie aby plytka dzialajaca tylko sila pionowa w dol byla w stanie oderwac styro od sciany.

EDIT: cokół ogólnie wszedzie ma 70cm, -10cm na przylegającą opaskę wiec akurat na dwie płytki. Mega nie chce mi się tego odkopywać.....

----------


## hektor80

> Witam.
> Wiec tak styropian na cokole mam 16cm 037 na wysokosc 22-40cm w zaleznosci od spadku terenu. Potem jest grafit 20cm 031 do wysokosci 2,35m od zera, nastepnie mam 25cm 037 az po czubek. 
> Wlasnie ta wneke i caly cokol mam zamiar obkleic plytkami takie jak podobaja sie Twojej pani  30x60, nawet mam je juz kupione. Rektyfikowane w miare proste drugi gatunek cos okolo 30zl/m^2. Na cokol na pewno wystarczy raz siatka i klej pod to a na wneke sie wlasnie zastanawiam. Obecna jedna warstwa jest dosyc mocna. Rozwazam zakolkowanie tych najwyzszych plyt, ale drugi raz chyba nie bede kładł siatki. Uskoki i tak mam, a zmniejszenie ich o 1,5cm mi nie przeszkadza.
> W ogole jestem zdziwiony wytrzymaloscia mojej elewacji. Nigdy sie tak temu nie przygladalem z bliska ale moj obecny zestaw grafit siatka klej i grunt daje rade. Nie raz czyms przywale albo sie opre itp i nic sie nie dzieje. Wiec watpie aby plytka dzialajaca tylko sila pionowa w dol byla w stanie oderwac styro od sciany.
> 
> EDIT: cokół ogólnie wszedzie ma 70cm, -10cm na przylegającą opaskę wiec akurat na dwie płytki. Mega nie chce mi się tego odkopywać.....


czekaj, to cokół masz na wysokość 22-40cm czy 70cm? Ten uskok to specjalnie przygotowałeś pod płytki? Bo nie wiem czy w ogóle robić uskok. Płytki zamierzam dać przy wejściu które jest zadaszone wiec chyba te 1.5cm które będzie wystawać nie powinno być problemem. Ewentualnie pociągę płytki powyżej podbitki i wtedy nie będzie widać tego uskoku. Co do mocowania, to z tego co się orientowałem to trzeba położyć dwie warstwy siatki przy czym kołkować dopiero po położeniu siatki. Kołek ma przechodzić przez siatkę i dopiero później zaciągnąć klejem...

----------


## sebcioc55

70cm mam wszedzie ale ponad ziemie wystaje 20-40 cm. Roznica pomiedzy cokolem a elewacja wlasciwa chyba powinna byc zeby woda nie splywala bezposrednio po elewacji tylko zeby sobie z niej kapala. A ten uskok na gorze to zrobilem zeby bylo ladniej i zeby schowac cale skrzynki rolet.

----------


## hektor80

> 70cm mam wszedzie ale ponad ziemie wystaje 20-40 cm. Roznica pomiedzy cokolem a elewacja wlasciwa chyba powinna byc zeby woda nie splywala bezposrednio po elewacji tylko zeby sobie z niej kapala. A ten uskok na gorze to zrobilem zeby bylo ladniej i zeby schowac cale skrzynki rolet.


Uskok nad cokołem rozumiem i u mnie też będzie. Chodziło mi o cieńszy styropian w miejscu klejenia płytek przy wejściu. Będę miał 20cm na elewacji i zastanawiam się czy tam gdzie będą płytki dać np 18cm żeby to się mniej więcej zlicowało z resztą elewacji czy może się ty mnie przejmować i kleić płytki na 20cm styropianu....

----------


## sebcioc55

Jezeli po calosci masz 20cm gruby to ja bym faktycznie w miejscu plytek dal 18cm albo jeszcze lepiej nad plytkami po prostu dokleisz 2cm jakiegos taniego styropianu. Bo jak zrobisz plytki wystajace to moze zle wygladac.

----------


## hektor80

Tak też zrobię. Pochwalisz się to płytką?

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie zrobię zdjęcia bo kupiłem całą paletę i jest zafoliowana i nie chce jej rozwalać żeby mi kartony nie zmokły, bo potem sie gorzej nosi. Ale mam paradyż doblo grys rektyfikowany wersja ze strukturą 30x60 matowy. Mają taką w większości sklepów z płytkami.

----------


## hektor80

bardzo ładna. U nas będzie prawdopodobnie Marca Corona Silver Strut

----------


## hektor80

pamiętasz może jakiego kleju do styropianu używała Twoja ekipa? Mnie nastraszono że do styropianu grafitowego tylko klej z włóknem ale cena spora, np Knauf ok 27zł/ worek

----------


## sebcioc55

Taa, proszę Cię  :wink:  Normalnie kup klej mapei do styropianu, nie jest jakiś najtanszy ale bardzo dobrze trzyma. Do siatki jest osobny klej i nazywa sie do siatki  :smile: 
Tak na prawde to każdym klejem przykleisz kazdy styropian. Chodzi tylko o to że grafitowy zmienia rozmiary pod wpływem słońca i temperatury, ale jak nie zostawisz go na długo odsłoniętego to nic sie nie stanie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja zostawiłem na rok na krużganku i też nic mu nie jest. Bajki z tym rozszerzaniem. Choć też od wschodniej strony wieszałem jak głupi folię...

----------


## hektor80

ok, dzięki. Rozważam właśnie tego Mapetherm.....

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja zostawiłem na rok na krużganku i też nic mu nie jest. Bajki z tym rozszerzaniem. Choć też od wschodniej strony wieszałem jak głupi folię...


Nie był bym tego taki pewien, mój kolega kleił własnie grafit w najwieksze słońce i upały i mówił ze on to zaraz klejem obleci, tak to zrobił że jednego dnia przykleił styropian, miał bardzo równy ale nie pamietam jakiego producenta. Nastepnego dnia porobiły mu się szpary pomiędzy płytami nawet do pół centymetra! Nawet od strony północnej. Coś to musiało spowodować. Bo sam się z siebie nie skurczył. Później wszystko pianował i jak smarował klejem to zasychał mu prawie że od razu. Gdybym tego nie widział na własne oczy to też bym myślał że bajki  :wink: 
U siebie jak miałem wnęke w około drzwi wejściowych od południa bez kleju i świeciło w nią słońce to wchodząc do domu czułem zapach palącego się styropianu - serio mówię, tak ten grafit dawał od słońca.

----------


## thoreg

> Kiedyś toczyła się dyskusja czy robić wieniec nad działówkami aby je usztywnić. Moje działówki z silki 12cm są mega stabilne, m2 takiej ściany waży 160kg! nie ma opcji żeby coś się z nimi działo. Jest jeden minus ścian z takich bloczków, ponieważ są drążone to powierzchnia którą sie je skleja nie jest duża, więc te bloczki na samej górze można młotkiem naruszyć (jedną sztuke już to spotkało), będąc zapobiegawczym przymocowałem ściany do wieńca, teraz tego nic nie ruszy.


Mam do Ciebie pytanie o działówki. Mamy podobną konstrukcję. (ściany z Silki 12 cm, wiązary i sufit podwieszany na całości domu) Jak wyglądało mocowanie profili UD do ścian działowych? Pytam, bo robię teraz elektrykę. W sobotę wierciłem dziury do mocowania kabli i klej pod dwoma bloczkmi puścił. Wiercenie z udarem w górnym bloczku go naruszyło. Teraz zastanawiam się jak to będzie przy etapie sufitów, gdzie czeka mnie wiercenie właśnie na górze bloczków... Miałeś takie problemy?

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. też miałem takie obawy i na szczęscie tylko jeden bloczek puścił, zdarłem stary klei i przykleiłem na nowo. Później nie miałem już takich problemów a wierciłem dużo. Trzeba trochę delikatniej wiercić i mieć dobre wiertło, ja miałem fi6 i odpowiednie kołki. Podpowiedź jest też taka że trzeba ten bloczek trzymeć od tyłu, z reszta mi się tak lepiej wierciło. Zawsze jest opcja żeby położyć jakieś resztki prętów i zrobić 5-10cm wieniec na działówkach, ale tu znowu mocując szalunek też rozwalisz bloczki. Na razie się tym nie przejmuj. Jak będą Ci odpadały przy sufitach to bedziesz sie zastanawiał. Kolejną opcją jest przykręcenie kołkami od góry łaty albo deski od góry, mocując ją kołkami w tych bloczkach gdzie będzie wiercone pod profil UD. Taki pseudo wieniec, prostszy i szybszy.

----------


## jach78c

Witam
Możesz napisać coś o reku, to HRU-MinistAir-W-45?
Jesteś z niego zadowolony? i czy wybrał byś ten ponownie?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
tak, jestem zadowolony, kupił bym ten sam ponownie, najlepszy wybór za te pieniądze. Pisałem już o nim wczesniej, przy poborze 17W na pierwszym biegu nawet nie opłaca się go wyłączać  :wink: 
Ma jednak dwa minusy: sterownik - po prostu padaka, mi akurat aż tak nie przeszkadza bo będę miał swoje sterowanie ale i tak jest paskudny. Drugi minus to to że po zaniku zasilania rekuperator nie powraca do poprzedniego stanu. Nie wiem ile teraz kosztuje ale wiem że alnor zrobił nowy sterownik/moduł sieciowy i można sterować reku z telefonu/tabletu.

BTW: zbieram się i zbieram żeby zaktualizować dziennik ale coś ciężko mi to idzie....

----------


## hektor80

sebcio, tak pytam w koło to i Ciebie zapytam. Wygrzewałeś wylewkę przed kładzeniem płytek? Ja tego nie zrobiłem i mam dylemat co robić. płytki mam juz polozone ale jszcze nie fugowane.. chyba ze tak zostawic i próbowac wygrzewac,,,

----------


## jach78c

Witam
Czy sterownik który Ty masz to HRU-CONTR-TPAD (dotykowy jakieś 210netto) czy w komplecie jest coś innego?
Za sterowanie przez wi-fi życzą sobie coś koło 900 netto. Czy to potrzebne? W ogóle ceny sterowników do central jakieś chore są, 1000 za 3" wyświetlacz z kilkoma funkcjami?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak Ci się mieszka Seba? Ogarnąłeś się z tym bajzlem?

----------


## sebcioc55

> sebcio, tak pytam w koło to i Ciebie zapytam. Wygrzewałeś wylewkę przed kładzeniem płytek? Ja tego nie zrobiłem i mam dylemat co robić. płytki mam juz polozone ale jszcze nie fugowane.. chyba ze tak zostawic i próbowac wygrzewac,,,


Wygrzewałem. Jak nie masz fugi to cos tamtędy jeszcze może wyparować, chociaż nie wiem jak te nowoczesne elastyczne kleje przepuszczają wilgoć. Spróbuj, tylko trochę wolniej niż standardowo. Mój sąsiad położył płytki w całym domu (oprócz sypialni) chyba 2 mies po posadzkach i uważał że jest sucho bo beton był jasny  :wink:  zobaczymy jak zacznie grzać, jak nic sie nie bedzie działo w jego przypadku to znaczy że to wszystko to pic na wode fotomontaż  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Witam
> Czy sterownik który Ty masz to HRU-CONTR-TPAD (dotykowy jakieś 210netto) czy w komplecie jest coś innego?
> Za sterowanie przez wi-fi życzą sobie coś koło 900 netto. Czy to potrzebne? W ogóle ceny sterowników do central jakieś chore są, 1000 za 3" wyświetlacz z kilkoma funkcjami?
> Pozdrawiam


Ja mam ten standardowy brzydki jak nie wiem, nic nie dopłacałem do niego. Niestety tak sobie wszyscy życzą za te sterowniki, a powinno to być w standardzie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jak Ci się mieszka Seba? Ogarnąłeś się z tym bajzlem?


Mieszka się spoko, trochę nudno samemu ale nie tak miało być  :wink:  ale to nie temat tutaj. Bajzel jeszcze trochę mam. Postaram się nadrobić zaległości, ale jest tego tyle, tyle zdjęć że po prostu mi sie nie chce  :smile: . Może skrótowo coś wrzucę. Widziałem że u Ciebie w dzienniku też cisza  :cool:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Teraz na przykład robię kominek, rekuperator, cokół, pokój dziecka, no i wszystkie duperele. Wszystko na raz... czasami nawet coś popchnę do przodu, ale nie żeby było widać :big grin:  Za to podłączyłem sobie Pioniera A-400 i do tego kolumienki Eltax 5 i w końcu mam co chciałem mieć. Po kosztach, bo to używki, a okazyjnie kupione 2 lata w piwnicy stały.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ..... Za to podłączyłem sobie Pioniera A-400 i do tego kolumienki Eltax 5 i w końcu mam co chciałem mieć. Po kosztach, bo to używki, a okazyjnie kupione 2 lata w piwnicy stały.


No to już wiem po co było to całe budowanie ;D ja mam podobnie, robię to wszystko żeby się tylko kabelkami pobawić ;]

BTW: ciekaw jestem rekuperatora, mam nadzieje że znajdziesz czas żeby opisać i pokazać co i jak  :smile: . Nie zapomnij aby zrobić coś takiego żeby po braku zasilania wracał do poprzedniego stanu, mój tego nie ma i mnie to wkurza, docelowo i tak będzie podpięty pod UPS, niby to drobnostka, a irytująca.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Trzeba mieć w życiu jakiś cel i do czegoś dążyć. Kolumienki pierwsza klasa - słucham na 50% maks, ale jest miodzio.

Rekuperator na początku będzie miał sterowanie dwoma potencjometrami za 5zł, więc będzie zupełnie odporny na przerwę w zasilaniu. Już tak zrobiłem DGP kanałami w podłodze i jest Ameryka, tylko na razie nie mam kominka... też samemu robię - już na laser poszedł. 

No dzieje się. Wszystko i nic.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam, 
Sorry że zawiodłem w temacie uzupełniania dziennika  :sad:  Ponieważ parę osób pytało na privie to w koncu się zebrałem i się poprawie. Zdjęć które nadają się do wrzucenia mam 216, więc robię selekcję i powoli będę uzupełniał dziennik o foty i krótkie opisy. Ostatnie zdjęcie było pod koniec czerewca ! WTF? :WTF:  świeżo zrobiona podłoga w kuchni, więc pociągnę ten temat dalej.


*Kuchnia*

Zabudowa kuchni została wykonana na zamówienie wg tego projektu w programie PRO100 - to chyba 6 wariant kuchni który jeszcze trochę przerobiłem i poszedł do druku". 



Oczywiście nie obyło się bez wpadek i opóźnień, ale wszystkiego pilnowałem - chociaż parę tematów jest jeszcze niedokończonych ale będę męczył. Materiały to płyta Egger H3700 ST10, front lakierowany biały półmatowy oraz białe blaty eggera ale nie pamiętam numeru. Może w ramach przypomnienia podłoga, polska płytka cerrad batista marengo 60x60x8,5 w systemie dla orangutanów  :wink: 











Wszystkie szafki na dole to szuflady, oprócz zmywarki, zamrażarki i jednej szafki gdzie jest nerka. Baza jest system Legrabox Blum Tip-On Blumotion otwierane na klik i z miekkim domykiem. Szuflady działaja bardzo dobrze, chociaż trochę mnie nabrała reklama Bluma i małe szufladki testowe w hurtowniach - po prostu myślałemże mechanizm otwierania wypchnie całą szufladę na maxa. Niestety wypycha ją tylko na jakieś 15 cm - już po zamontowaniu najmocniejszego tipona, ale za to z szufladą zapakowaną na max. Już sie przyzwyczaiłem. Czy drugi raz wydałbym tyle kasy na szuflady? - nie wiem. Oprócz montażu szafek myster Janusz wstawił też sprzęt AGD, co prawda ja troche pomagałem w sumie inaczej bym tego nie pozwolił zrobić  :wink:  Mi pozostało podłączenie zasilania i wod-kan.





Wszystkie szuflady mają synchronizatory - tutaj do szuflad 100cm jest wymagany.



Nie ma co więcej opisywać, wyszło tak jak chciałem, szafki i szuflady na klik, uchwyty jakoś mi nie pasują, jest tylko uchwyt do piekarnika. Pare zdjęć:













Jeszcze parę fot z montażu okapu, starałem się zamontowac go porzadnie żeby się nie bujał i nie przenosił drgań. Okap firmy FABER, okazał się bardziej złożony niż myślałem, wszystko przemyślane i solidne, duży zakres regulacji.















Jest jeszcze pare rzeczy do zrobienia, oświetlenie i muszę coś położyć na ścianę pomiędzy wiszące szafki a blat - nic mi się nie podoba, chociaż jest jeden temat który mnie ciekawi ale to nie tania impreza i specyficzna  :smile:  
Na razie tyle, następnym razem łazienki. Dobrej nocy!

----------


## Daniellos_

Planuję bardzo podobną zabudowę z taką półwyspą. Jaka jest jej "głębokość zabudowy"?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Fajne. Wyspa mi się podoba, ale musiałbym u siebie WC przenieść do łazienki. Ten sufit w kuchni masz spoko. Sam robiłeś?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Planuję bardzo podobną zabudowę z taką półwyspą. Jaka jest jej "głębokość zabudowy"?


wyspa ma  90x140 , blat pod oknem 82cm, a kawałek pod ścianą standardowe 60 albo 62 cm.




> Ten sufit w kuchni masz spoko. Sam robiłeś?


zraniłeś tym pytaniem moje uczucia...  :sad:  oczywiście że sam robiłem  :cool:  niedługo wrzucę coś jeszcze

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Podoba mi się zwyczajnie i zastanawiam się, czy by mi się chciało taką u siebie machnąć. 

A co tam u Was w życiu prywatnym? Ta pani to jakaś nie teges? Wieś się nie podoba?

----------


## sebcioc55

Przemko pogadamy o tym kiedyś przy piwie  :wink:  to nie temat na forum. Skoro podoba Ci się sufit to patrz na to:

*Obniżenie sufitu w salonie*

Ponieważ zostało mi trochę płyt, profili itp. Zobacyzłem też u kolegi podobny temat (podwieszana wyspa na środku pokoju), więc pomyślałem że fajnie będzie jak sobie dołoże roboty. Miałem trochę problemów z mocowaniem tej że konstrukcji, jakbym miał strop betonowy to był by pikuś, a tutaj mocowanie do wiązarów a miejscami do profili sufitu głównego - tutaj ryzykuje ale uznałem że dam radę. Półka ma 58cm od ściany, leci od wejścia do salonu i kończy się na kuchni nad wyspą. Obniżona jest o 12cm ze wzgledu na wieszak obrotowy który jest mocowany na precie a ten do wiązara. Wykończenie półki to specjalny profil na tasmy led - kupiony w internecie za pare zł - zapewnia szybsze i łatwiejsze wykonanie i w efekcie końcowym lepiej taśma świeci. Wyglądało to tak:





















Niestety nie mam zdjęcia całości wyszpachlowanej i pomalowanej, ale jeszcze zrobię. W sprawach kabelków to pociagnąłem dodatkowe okablowanie do wzmacniaczy RGB co max 5m, mam tez przewody do opraw wpuszczanych na całej długości w odległościach około 1m, ale nie wierciłem wszystkich otworów bo stwierdziłem że dziwnie by wyglądało i będzie tylko oświetlenie punktowe nad ścianką TV i nad wyspą co widać na zdjęciach. Zawsze moge sobie wywiercić i podłączyć lampkę.

Musiałem też wykonać przedłużenie dwóch puszek nawiewnych. Rura fi125 i mufy nyplowe, wszystko uszczelnione i pewnie się trzyma.







Jeszcze trochę tego mam, ale zostawie sobie to na jutro.

Pozdrawiam czytających.

----------


## Daniellos_

Kpodoba mi sie taki ukad kuchni. U mnie bdzie podobnie. Jakie masz wymiary wnęki kuchennej? Napisz mi jeszcze jaka jest odległość pomiędzy szafkami pod oknem a wyspą. Wszędzie piszą żę minimum 120cm, a ja chce u siebie zrobić 100, żeby jak najmniej zabierać z salonu.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Kpodoba mi sie taki ukad kuchni. U mnie bdzie podobnie. Jakie masz wymiary wnęki kuchennej? Napisz mi jeszcze jaka jest odległość pomiędzy szafkami pod oknem a wyspą. Wszędzie piszą żę minimum 120cm, a ja chce u siebie zrobić 100, żeby jak najmniej zabierać z salonu.


wymiar kuchni to głębokość 2,85 i szerokość 3,0. Odległość pomiędzy szafkami a wyspą to 136 cm - wydaje mi się że 100 to za mało...

----------


## sebcioc55

*Łazienki*

Ogarnąłem też temat łazienek. Przyklejenie płytek zleciłem p.Krzyśkowi znalezionemu w lokalnej gazecie. Okazał się bardzo dokładny i cierpliwy,o szczegółach później. Ja się zająłem zabudowani, hydrauliką i wszystkim wykończeniem po za glazura. Chociaż moje pedantyczne oko nie raz poprawiało p.Krzyśka, ale nie żeby on poprawił tylko sam poprawiałem jak nie widziął  :cool:  Oprócz tego było dużo zmian od planu pierwotnego, dużo kucia, pyłu i syfu - rekuperator to odczuł.
Duża łazienka to przede wszystkim w tamtym czasie prawie niemożliwe do zdobycia Tubądzin Epoxy Grey 2 matowe i też jakiś tubądzin drewno podobny i nawet nie pamiętam już jak sie nazywał  :wink:  Gres Epoy grey 2 mat (11,5mm gruba) okazał się tak twardy że na tych płytkach poszły dwie tarcze po 250zł kazda!! z reszta było tak:







Podtynkowa baterię podłączyłem za pomoca systemu Hep2o - drogi ale zajebisty











Zestaw do zabudowy wanny - BK 5cm











Przymiarka i test wanny czy nic nie cieknie. Pod wanną dałej jeszcze EPS100 i dużo piany. Piana poszła też pomiędzy BK a górną część obudowy wanny. Przetestowane nic sie nie rusza, nie gniecie ani nie trzeszczy.



















To miejsce na lustro, wymyśliłem sobie że będzie odstające ze ściany i podświetlane taśmami LED, więc musiałem przykleić 2x płyte GK, kleiłem na klej gipsowy.



Przestrzeń pomiędzy płytkami a sufitem wypełniłem płytami GK aby wszystko zlicować i uzyskać efekt płytek w ścianie - wyszło elegancko.



Jak szaleć to szaleć, zrobiłem też opuszczoną wyspę z GK na oświetlenie



zamontowany cały osprzet pod prysznicem, do dzisiaj jeszcze nie powiesiłem słuchawki, deszczownica wymiata i słuchawka jest zbędna.

Wyszło tak:











Jeszcze mała łazienka/WC, wszystko to tubądzin all in white, tylko podłoga jakas z wyprzedaży.





I tak to wygląda, ponieważ mam już dosyć robienia wszystkiego dokładnie, równiutko i czysto oraz 4 ścian dookoła, zacząłem robić cokół na zewnątrz i inne pierdoły, ale to w następnym odcinku.
Podsumowanie łazienek - zapłaciłem 3k za przyklejenie płytek w obydwu łazienkach, zajęło mu to prawie miesiąc po 6-7h dziennie, zużył dwie tarcze po 250zł kazda, miał dobrą piłę, umiejętności i cierpliwość do nieidealnych płytek. Czy ja bym to wszystko zrobił tak jak on i by mi się to opłacało? Jestem pewien że nie. 

Pozdrawiam czytających.

----------


## Daniellos_

Bardzo ładnie. Lustro wystające daje fajny efekt, ale te deski na wannie jakieś wypaczone  :wink: 

Kabina prysznicowa będzie miała jakieś drzwi jeszcze? Jak nie to nie będzie chlapać na sedes?

----------


## hektor80

> Witam,
> tak, jestem zadowolony, kupił bym ten sam ponownie, najlepszy wybór za te pieniądze. Pisałem już o nim wczesniej, przy poborze 17W na pierwszym biegu nawet nie opłaca się go wyłączać 
> Ma jednak dwa minusy: sterownik - po prostu padaka, mi akurat aż tak nie przeszkadza bo będę miał swoje sterowanie ale i tak jest paskudny. Drugi minus to to że po zaniku zasilania rekuperator nie powraca do poprzedniego stanu. Nie wiem ile teraz kosztuje ale wiem że alnor zrobił nowy sterownik/moduł sieciowy i można sterować reku z telefonu/tabletu.
> 
> BTW: zbieram się i zbieram żeby zaktualizować dziennik ale coś ciężko mi to idzie....


taki posiadasz sterownik ?

http://www.alnor.com.pl/index/produk...ontr-tpad.html

----------


## sebcioc55

> Bardzo ładnie. Lustro wystające daje fajny efekt, ale te deski na wannie jakieś wypaczone 
> 
> Kabina prysznicowa będzie miała jakieś drzwi jeszcze? Jak nie to nie będzie chlapać na sedes?


Widzę że masz pesymistyczne nastawienie  :wink:  Żeby chlapać na ubikator to trzeba wziąć śłuchawke i po prostu na niego lać  :wink:  oczywiście chlapie się troche ale nie tak daleko, duża deszczownica leje prosto w doł, oczywiście słabiej niż słuchawka. Ja nie mam z tym problemów i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Co do desek to tak, są troche wypaczone, takie były jak kupiłem a że zależało mi na czasie to to olałem, przynajmniej widać naturę drewna  :big grin:

----------


## sebcioc55

> taki posiadasz sterownik ?
> 
> http://www.alnor.com.pl/index/produk...ontr-tpad.html


taki to ja bym chciał  :wink:  teraz nie mam czasu ale później wrzucę fote tego co mam - to standardowy sterownik który jest opisany w tej instrukcji jest bardzo stylowy i intuicyjny  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

*Podłoga w pomieszczeniu technicznym i wiatrołapie*

Witam, kolejny dzień, kolejny wpis (ale się rozkręciłem  :wink: ) W międzyczasie położyłem płytki w "kotłowni" i wiatrołapie. Do wiatrołapu poszło to co zostało z łazienki, a w kotłowni ułożyłem indyjskie płytki z bricomana za całe 24zł/m^2, smierdziały przez miesiąc po położeniu ale teraz jest OK  :wink:  Ponieważ już jestem mistrzem w kładzeniu gresu to nie używam zestawu dla orangutanów, więc muszę go odsprzedać na allegro. Nie ma co więcej pisać, więc pokażę:

*Pom. tech.*









*Wiatrołap*







Z podłóg w domu został mi salon, korytarz i pokój - to wszystko będzie chyba w jednakowych panelach. Na koniec zostawiłem sobie wykładzine w sypialni, ale nie wiem czy w tym roku bedzie na to kasa.

Pozdrawiam czytających.

----------


## grend

Za lustro ile płaciłes i na co lepiłeś - też tak samo bede dziergał


PS Z kobieta dla samorobów jest problem jak sie nagle okazuje ze ma wiekszą i lepsza chate od ciebie. Wtedy zaczyna być nieciekawie i niewiadomo jak to rozwiazac... rzucać moneta czy coś...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jakiś spadek?

----------


## silver200

super zrobiona zbudowa wanny. mozesz napisac, albo masz jakies zdjecia jak zrobilesc to, ze nie jest do samej podlogi?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Za lustro ile płaciłes i na co lepiłeś - też tak samo bede dziergał


za dwa lustra szlifowane 275x92, 95x92 wraz z montażem zapłaciłem 720 zł. Gostek kleił na jakiś klej z tuby, dosłownie po kilka smarków na regips. Pytałem się czy to nie za mało, to powiedział że ten klej jest zajebisty i ręczy za to. Robi lustra itp od 25 lat wiec chyba wie co robi, z resztą miałem go z polecenia i podobno solidna firma. Takiego lustra ni hu hu nie przykleił bym sam, lekkie "pyk" i jest odprysk albo krecha




> super zrobiona zbudowa wanny. mozesz napisac, albo masz jakies zdjecia jak zrobilesc to, ze nie jest do samej podlogi?


W sumie węcej zdjęc nie zrobiłem niż to co pokazywałem, najlepiej pokazuje to poniższe zdjęcie. Wszystko jest z bloczków o grubości 5cm, sprzedają takie w paczkach jak na zdjęciach, po 6 szt chyba. Na dół poszły dwa bloczki na płasko, oczywiście odpowiednio skrócone (bo jak pisałem pod samą wanne poszedł EPS 100 + piana) Trzeci bloczek też na płasko ale już z wysunięciem, tworząc "gzyms" i na niego już bloczki pionowo dodatkowo pomiedzy te bloczki a wanne dałem pianę  :smile: . Trzeba pamiętać że ta zabudowa to tylko zabudowa i miejsce do przyklejenia płytek. Wanna opiera się na swoich nóżkach i EPS pod nią podklejonym,. Nie powiem, jak płytki doszły do wanny + silikon to same krawędze się już w ogóle nie uginają, a tak to pod oparciem lekko pracowały.



Inną sprawą jest równość wanny, jej dłuższe krawędzie były bananami w każdym kierunku, też trzeba o tym pamiętać. Wanna to koło modo 180x80, kupiłem gdzieś na necie niedrogo.

----------


## AndrieNew

Bardzo fajne płytki w tej łazience masz. Te a'la drewno to też płytki?
Co do uchwytów Blum sam mam w szafce 900mm i też wysuwają się jakieś 15 cm.

----------


## cob_ra

> *Podłoga w pomieszczeniu technicznym i wiatrołapie*
>  Ponieważ już jestem mistrzem w kładzeniu gresu to nie używam zestawu dla orangutanów, więc muszę go odsprzedać na allegro. Nie ma co więcej pisać, więc pokażę:


Mistrzu, duży masz zestaw dla orangutanów? Może bym łyknął ?

Nie robiłeś dostępu spustu z wanny jakby coś się zapchało itp?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Bardzo fajne płytki w tej łazience masz. Te a'la drewno to też płytki?
> Co do uchwytów Blum sam mam w szafce 900mm i też wysuwają się jakieś 15 cm.


tak to płytki drewno podobne, mające kolor i strukture drewna. Aby być dokładnym to wysuwają się szuflady  :wink:  , a jak masz uchwyty no to chyba szuflady bez tipona?




> Mistrzu, duży masz zestaw dla orangutanów? Może bym łyknął ?
> 
> Nie robiłeś dostępu spustu z wanny jakby coś się zapchało itp?


Mam 9 paczek klipsów (900) i 2 paczki klinów (200), więcej i tak nie ułożysz jednego dnia, więc bez sensu było kupować więcej klinów, a je następnego dnia wyciągasz. Gratis mogę dorzucić to co mi zostało (klipsy), cena będzie atrakcyjna. Odezwij się na priv.
A co do rewizji to nie widze potrzeby, co tam ma się zapchać? Dostęp do syfonu jest od góry. Jakby co to rozkręce i przepłukam pod ciśnieniem. Zawsze można zerwać silikony, naciąć piankę i przy odrobiny pomocy podnieść wannę do góry.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja poprzednio robiłem rewizję. Dałem blachę ocynkowaną, na to silikonem przykleiłem płytki, a łączyła się z resztą obudowy jak wieszaki półek w sklepach, czyli na takie wsuwane wczepy. Całość zafugowałem i jakby co, to wystarczy fugę wyciąć. Ale to dużo roboty, no i nigdy z tego nie skorzystałem przez 6 lat mieszkania. 
I teraz chyba zrobię bez tej rewizji. Zastanawiam się tylko co to za bloczki na tą obudowę. Myślałem to zrobić zupełnie tak samo, tylko się bałem że ten bloczek położony na płasko pęknie. To jakieś specjalne, czy może jest tam jakieś zbrojenie?

----------


## hektor80

ja zrobiłem rewizję bo mam baterię 3-otworową wychodzącą z półki....taka mała rewizja 30x40cm.. tyle że łazienka sąsiaduje z garderobą i dziura jest właśnie na tej ścianie...

----------


## sebcioc55

Bloczki żadne specjalne, pojechałem do hurtowni i powiedziałem ze chce BK 5cm, a on że ile paczek bo sa w paczkach, o takich:



To normalny ytong, jedyne co to poszły kołki przez 3 bloczki co jakieś 50cm dla świętego spokoju. Tak jak pisałem tam żadnych specjalnych sił nie ma, nie można też zrobić tak że robi się zabudowę i wanne opier na niej  :no:  wtedy wiadomo że będzie lipa. Wnęka po opłytkowaniu ma wymiar 10cm głębokości  i 8cm wysokości, sorry że nie posprzątałem do zdjęcia  :wink:

----------


## hektor80

> Bloczki żadne specjalne, pojechałem do hurtowni i powiedziałem ze chce BK 5cm, a on że ile paczek bo sa w paczkach, o takich:
> 
> 
> 
> To normalny ytong, jedyne co to poszły kołki przez 3 bloczki co jakieś 50cm dla świętego spokoju. Tak jak pisałem tam żadnych specjalnych sił nie ma, nie można też zrobić tak że robi się zabudowę i wanne opier na niej  wtedy wiadomo że będzie lipa. Wnęka po opłytkowaniu ma wymiar 10cm głębokości  i 8cm wysokości, sorry że nie posprzątałem do zdjęcia


Termalica ma również takie bloczki...

----------


## silver200

Super. dzięki za odpowiedź, już wiem co i jak :smile:   Mógłbyś jeszcze zrobić zdjęcie jak wygląda połączenie wanny z płytkami i o ile "cofałeś" bloczki w stosunku do tego co wyszło na gotowo ? Tak dopytuje, bo chyba sam zrobie zabudowę wanny, a że będę robił pierwszy raz to nie chciałbym niczego zepsuć.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Super. dzięki za odpowiedź, już wiem co i jak  Mógłbyś jeszcze zrobić zdjęcie jak wygląda połączenie wanny z płytkami i o ile "cofałeś" bloczki w stosunku do tego co wyszło na gotowo ? Tak dopytuje, bo chyba sam zrobie zabudowę wanny, a że będę robił pierwszy raz to nie chciałbym niczego zepsuć.


Połączenie wanny z płytkami za równo od góry i od dołu to 2mm fuga wypełniona odpowiedniego koloru silikonem. Do tych wymiarów co podałem wcześniej musisz dodać conajmniej 1,5cm - moje płytki były dosć grube bo miały 11,5mm. UWAGA - od spodu płytek nie przyklejamy. Pamiętaj żeby wypuścić sobie kabelek do ledów pod wannne  :smile:  fajnie to wygląda jak się podświetli  :smile: 
Rób sam, tutaj nie ma co zepsuć, BK to bardzo wdzięczny materiał.

----------


## Blum Polska

[QUOTE=sebcioc55;7295250]


Wszystkie szafki na dole to szuflady, oprócz zmywarki, zamrażarki i jednej szafki gdzie jest nerka. Baza jest system Legrabox Blum Tip-On Blumotion otwierane na klik i z miekkim domykiem. Szuflady działaja bardzo dobrze, chociaż trochę mnie nabrała reklama Bluma i małe szufladki testowe w hurtowniach - po prostu myślałemże mechanizm otwierania wypchnie całą szufladę na maxa. Niestety wypycha ją tylko na jakieś 15 cm - już po zamontowaniu najmocniejszego tipona, ale za to z szufladą zapakowaną na max. Już sie przyzwyczaiłem. Czy drugi raz wydałbym tyle kasy na szuflady? - nie wiem. Oprócz montażu szafek myster Janusz wstawił też sprzęt AGD, co prawda ja troche pomagałem w sumie inaczej bym tego nie pozwolił zrobić  :wink:  Mi pozostało podłączenie zasilania i wod-kan.

Fajnie, że tak szczegółowo opisujesz działanie systemów Blum. Chciałam jednak wyjaśnić, że TIP-ON BLUMOTION (mechaniczne wspomaganie otwierania) do bezuchwytowych frontów, jest po to, by częściowo wypchnąć szufladę i ułatwić dostęp do jej zawartości. Nie jest to system, który wypchnie szufladę do samego końca. Poza tym jest wiele aspektów wpływających na działanie systemu takich jak: dobór jednostki, wymiary szuflady, waga, czy też wypoziomowanie mebla.
Pozdrawiam
Anna Nowak
Doradca Blum Polska

----------


## sebcioc55

> .... by częściowo wypchnąć szufladę i ułatwić dostęp do jej zawartości. Nie jest to system, który wypchnie szufladę do samego końca. ......


Ciesze się że poruszyła Pani ten temat, jednakże na niektórych ujęciach tego filmu reklamowego ewidentnie szuflady wysuwają się całe lub prawie całe. Jest to naginanie rzeczywistości. Dla ludzi którzy widzieli tylko malutkie szufladki w hurtowniach i tego typu filmu sadzą że te mechanizmy tak właśnie działają, szkoda tylko ze nigdzie na waszej stronie ani w dokumentacji nie umieściliście informacji ile te mechanizmy sa w stanie wypchnąć szufladę. U mnie dopiero po zastosowaniu najmocniejszych tiponów szuflady wysuwają się na akceptowalną długość. Wasz przedstawiciel też stwierdził że filmik jest przesadzony po tym jak go się o to zapytałem.

----------


## Blum Polska

> Ciesze się że poruszyła Pani ten temat, jednakże na niektórych ujęciach tego filmu reklamowego ewidentnie szuflady wysuwają się całe lub prawie całe. Jest to naginanie rzeczywistości. Dla ludzi którzy widzieli tylko malutkie szufladki w hurtowniach i tego typu filmu sadzą że te mechanizmy tak właśnie działają, szkoda tylko ze nigdzie na waszej stronie ani w dokumentacji nie umieściliście informacji ile te mechanizmy sa w stanie wypchnąć szufladę. U mnie dopiero po zastosowaniu najmocniejszych tiponów szuflady wysuwają się na akceptowalną długość. Wasz przedstawiciel też stwierdził że filmik jest przesadzony po tym jak go się o to zapytałem.


Tylko SERVO-DRIVE otwiera szufladę całkowicie – i tylko tam znajduje się ta informacja. Nie staramy się sugerować inaczej, ale Twoją uwagę weźmiemy na pewno pod uwagę przy produkcji kolejnych materiałów marketingowych.  
Pozdrawiam
Anna Nowak
Doradca Blum Polska

----------


## silver200

> Połączenie wanny z płytkami za równo od góry i od dołu to 2mm fuga wypełniona odpowiedniego koloru silikonem. Do tych wymiarów co podałem wcześniej musisz dodać conajmniej 1,5cm - moje płytki były dosć grube bo miały 11,5mm. UWAGA - od spodu płytek nie przyklejamy. Pamiętaj żeby wypuścić sobie kabelek do ledów pod wannne  fajnie to wygląda jak się podświetli 
> Rób sam, tutaj nie ma co zepsuć, BK to bardzo wdzięczny materiał.


Dzieki, za informacje. Rzeczywiście nie wygląda to źle :wink:

----------


## aiki

Sebcio 100 lat!!!

----------


## Daniellos_

Zataił jakiś jubileusz?

----------


## bob_budownik

I udaje greka :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebcio 100 lat!!!


Dzięki  :smile: 




> Zataił jakiś jubileusz?





> I udaje greka


Tak się złożyło że mam dzisiaj urodziny, niestety to już ostatnie z dwójką z przodu  :wink:

----------


## karster

:welcome: 




> Dzięki 
> 
> Tak się złożyło że mam dzisiaj urodziny, niestety to już ostatnie z dwójką z przodu



100 LAT  :smile: 
Ja w nadchodzącym roku będę miał identyczną sytuację, co gorsza już odczuwam SKS (starość, kur*a, starość).

Czy mógłbyś coś więcej rozwinąć w temacie instalacji elektrycznej? Dokończyłeś swój kombajn?
Zastanawiam się jak u siebie to rozwiążę. Nie chcę kłaść kilometrów przewodów. Myślałem nad pociągnięciem do każdego osobnego pomieszczenia (w skrócie pisząc) jednego przewodu 4żyłowego do zasilania gniazdek, obwód światła a w każdym pomieszczeniu mała rozdzielnia schowana w powiekszonej puszcze wtynkowej zbudowana na kilku przekaźnikach (w zasadzie nie ma co kombinować i pewnie wystarczą 2, góra 3 osobne sterowane obwody gniazdek + podobna ilość triaków do sterowania światłem. Całość sterowana oczywiście przez sieć + awaryjne zasilanie 12V do instalacji LED jakby mi się przypadkiem nudziło. 

Jeżeli miałbym jednak ciągnąć wszystkie przewody do rozdzielni (co poniekąd mi się podoba, by mieć wszystko w jednym punkcie) to trochę nadwymiarowe wydaje się używanie przewodów 1.5mm^2 dla podłączania oświetlenia (przecież teraz i tak 99% to ledy, które pobierają przy mocnych źródłach światła może max 200W) a co dopiero mówić o przekroju przewodu do podłączenia włączników światła, czujników ruchu itp, które dosłownie tylko sterują wejściami systemu mikroporocesorowego a ten to dopiero steruje przekaźnikami (czy tam innymi elementami wykonawczymi) od załączania odbiorników. 
No ale poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę, owe 1.5mm^2 wynika nie z obciążeń prądem a z wymogów norm prawda?

----------


## sebcioc55

W temacie elektryki to co napisałem do tej pory musi wystarczyć, jak skoncze to bede opisywał reszte. Obecnie mam tymczasowe połączenie kilku świateł i pare gniazdek. Mogę uchylić rąbka tajemnicy że moge sobie zapalać światło w sypialni klikając na telefon, ale to bardziej ciekawostka niż użyteczna rzecz. Liczy się dostęp do sterowania i co można z tym zrobić, a że można wszystko to się cieszę  :wiggle: 
Co do przewodów to musisz policzyć spadki napięć, bo przy dłuższych odległościach i większym amperażu mniej niż 1mm może stanowić problem, albo ledy będą słabiej świecić albo mrugać itp. oczywiście jakiś jeden LED pare W pewnie i by na skrętce poszedł, ale już jakaś taśma, albo pare taśm i jest lipa. 
Ja jestem zwolennikiem centralnego systemu - łatwiej, szybciej i wygodniej. Teraz elektrykę mam w jednej szafie, kable sterownicze będą w drugiej (dla wygody i przejrzystości), trzecia ostatnia jest do sieci i multimediów.

----------


## aiki

> niestety to już ostatnie z dwójką z przodu


Kurcze mi tu 3 się powoli kończy.  :sad:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Kurcze mi tu 3 się powoli kończy.


To tak jak u mnie. 

Teraz już wiem czemu to jest Sebcio, a nie Seba - to szczaw jest jeszcze  :tongue:

----------


## sebcioc55

Dobra dziadki, proszę mi nie zaśmiecać dziennika  :big tongue:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Niedawno tu na dorum czytałem, że w Polsce dwudziestoparolatek nie ma szansy na własny dom. Ja wprawdzie skończyłem 33, ale też mógłbym wcześniej. Znaczy się źle nie jest w "tymkraju".

----------


## [email protected]

Takie szybkie pytanie jakie w końcu daleś średnice spiro do reku i dlaczego? Bo kupuje ten sam model i planowałem 160. Ale z tego co pamietam to pisałeś coś o wyrzutni 200?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Takie szybkie pytanie jakie w końcu daleś średnice spiro do reku i dlaczego? Bo kupuje ten sam model i planowałem 160. Ale z tego co pamietam to pisałeś coś o wyrzutni 200?


Dałem 160, ale przed samą czerpnią i wyrzutnią jest przejście na fi200 w celu zmniejszenia oporów kratek wyrzutni i czerpni.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
od dzisiaj robię sobie pare dni przerwy od budowania, dłubania i myślenia o czym kolwiek. W weekend się zresetuje i będzie dobrze, za pare dni może wrócę do tematu. Dzisiaj chciałem przykleić brakujące dwie płytki na podłodze łazienki w progu drzwi, wszystko wymierzyłem, sprawdziłem uciąłem i kur** za krótka, no ja pier****, zacząłem popełniać takie błędy że już nie mam siły, dobrze że się wziąłem na wstrzymanie, bo czeka mnie montaż drzwi, a tam nie bedzie miejsca na błędy - jak zniszcze drzwi to nowe są drogie i sie długo czeka.
W między czasie może coś wrzucę ciekawego  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Niedawno tu na dorum czytałem, że w Polsce dwudziestoparolatek nie ma szansy na własny dom. Ja wprawdzie skończyłem 33, ale też mógłbym wcześniej. Znaczy się źle nie jest w "tymkraju".


Wystarczy chcieć. Ja kiedyś stanąłem przed decyzją czy kupować mieszkanie czy się budować (działke dostałem - bez tego było by bardziej pod górkę). W cenie mojego domu 109m^2 miałbym około 50 metrów w dobrym standardzie w szczecinie. Tu i tu musiałbym wszystko robić sam bo po prostu mnie nie stać żeby ktoś robił za mnie, a i zdrowia mi szkoda.
Ja kazdemu będe polecał dom, a najlepiej zbudowany samemu, to ze ktoś nie umie albo że nie ma czasu to żadna wymówka, nikt z nas nie umiał i nie ma czasu, a domy stoją/budują się/są zamieszkane. Nigdy bym nie zmienił swojej decyzji mimo że pociągneła za sobą szereg różnych zdarzeń.
Oczywiście są ludzie którzy mają dwie lewe ręce i za żadne skarby nic sami nie zrobią, do tego są też tacy co chca tylko wrócić do domu, usiąść przed tv z lapkiem na kolanach, telefonem w kieszeni i zamówić pizze - tacy też się nie nadają żeby mieć swój dom  :wink: . Po za tymi wyjątkami warto budować swoje :smile: 

uff głowa aż mnie rozbolała od wymądrzania się  :wink:  

Pozdrawiam czytających.

----------


## yasiek

Podpisuję się pod każdym słowem całym sercem. 
Ale fakt, budowa samemu wymaga niesamowitego skupienia, myślenia, analizowania jaka wiedza i rady przy kopaniu w internecie nadają się do przełożenia w życiu, oraz zwykłego kombinowania a niestety nie każdy ma takie umiejętności, a wręcz jestem w stanie powiedzieć że mało kto...

----------


## aiki

McGaywery haha.
Zawsze kombinowałem jak zrobić coś lżej łatwiej itp.
Samoroby muszą być wynalazcami.

----------


## karster

Sebcio, chyba już trochę czasu grzejesz, napisz proszę czy wyparowuje CI woda z syfonu od odpływu liniowego czy na tyle często go używasz, że nie ma kiedy? Szwagier ma tylko takie odpływy, jeden jest np w niedokończonym pomieszczeniu od sauny i nikt go nie używa - raz na tydzień musi go ręcznie zalewać bo śmierdzi...

----------


## karster

> normalnie, montujesz uchwyty, mocujesz drut i puszczasz go do ziemi  (u mnie akurat do uziomu otokowego) na koniec robisz pomiary i jak OK to to wszystko. Ja oprócz własnych rozważań i studiowania norm - nawet odbyłem e-szkolenie w zakresie instalacji odgromowych - to mam jeszcze projekt instalacji, robiłem wg niego, chociaż jest bardzo standardowy
> Z tego co pamiętam to Ty masz blachę na dachu, więc taki piorunochron robi się chyba łatwiej i jest bardziej wskazany, ale trzeba by sprawdzić co normy na to - koszty wbrew wszystkiemu są niewysokie, najdroższy z tego drut no i ograniczniki przepięć w rozdzielni, ale dzisiaj i tak je wszyscy dają z czy bez odgromu, bo się boją o drogie telewizory


Właśnie, jak to jest bo coś mi się tak w głowie gryzie uziom a instalacja odgromowa. Mam w projekcie ławy, zbrojenie albo będę spawał w narożnikach by była ciągłość albo położę dodatkowo wraz z zbrojeniem bednarkę - rozumiem, że jeden jej koniec (lub taki fajny pręt do przewodu ochronnego) wyprowadzam w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym ale co z instalację odgromową? To ta sama bednarka? Boję się, że w razie wyładowania mam na każdym bolcu, metalowej obudowie high voltage w domu  :sad:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebcio, chyba już trochę czasu grzejesz, napisz proszę czy wyparowuje CI woda z syfonu od odpływu liniowego czy na tyle często go używasz, że nie ma kiedy? Szwagier ma tylko takie odpływy, jeden jest np w niedokończonym pomieszczeniu od sauny i nikt go nie używa - raz na tydzień musi go ręcznie zalewać bo śmierdzi...
> 
> [IMG].......[/IMG]


Odkąd go napełniłem pierwszy raz po zamontowaniu, bo wtedy było czuć, to jeszcze ani razu nic z niego nie poczułem, a uwierz mi jestem wrażliwy na takie tematy. Co prawda korzystam regularnie, ale czasem jak mnie nie ma albo korzystam z wanny z której mówiłem że nie będe  :smile:  to też nic nie czuć, z reszta w podłogę idzie jak na razie czasami max 29*C więc to parowanie odbywało by się powoli.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Właśnie, jak to jest bo coś mi się tak w głowie gryzie uziom a instalacja odgromowa. Mam w projekcie ławy, zbrojenie albo będę spawał w narożnikach by była ciągłość albo położę dodatkowo wraz z zbrojeniem bednarkę - rozumiem, że jeden jej koniec (lub taki fajny pręt do przewodu ochronnego) wyprowadzam w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym ale co z instalację odgromową? To ta sama bednarka? Boję się, że w razie wyładowania mam na każdym bolcu, metalowej obudowie high voltage w domu


Tak to ta sama bednarka, z tym że ładunek elektryczny kieruje się tam gdzie ma mniejszy opór, czyli w tym przypadku do ziemi, takiemu piorunowi nie pali się żeby wchodzić do domu i razić Cię w każdym gniazdku  :wink:  Jak masz dobrą rezystancję uziemienia/bednarki to nie masz czym się martwić. Piorun pójdzie po najmniejszej linii oporu.

EDIT: bednarkę wypuść centralnie pod rozdzielnią, a najlepiej w ścianie na wysokość rozdzielni + 30cm zapasu.

----------


## karster

Dzięki za odpowiedź, mimo to myślę, że może warto tą jedną rurkę już odsunąć od odpływu, chociaż z drugiej strony jak potem ma być zimno na początku kąpieli to lipa by była ale znowu lipy nie będzie bo nikt nie stoi nogą na odpływie, który jest niemal przy samej ścianie.

PS. A co z drugim pytaniem, odnośnie uziomy oraz instalacji odgromowej? 
W moim przypadku, niestety na tyle działki przebiega linia 15 kV więc te słupy na pewno mają swoje instalacje odgromowe a jest w 100% wyższy niż wyższy punkt domu (albo i nie). Więc może i nie ma sensu kłaść odgromówki u mnie? Rodzicie nie mają, szwagry też nie i nigdy sie nic nie sało. No raz, na ok 30 lat bo tyle juz prawie mam, był przypadek, że piorun chyba strzelił w antenę naziemną i się trochę posypało w domu ale wcale nie tak wiele  :roll eyes:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dzięki za odpowiedź, mimo to myślę, że może warto tą jedną rurkę już odsunąć od odpływu, chociaż z drugiej strony jak potem ma być zimno na początku kąpieli to lipa by była ale znowu lipy nie będzie bo nikt nie stoi nogą na odpływie, który jest niemal przy samej ścianie.
> 
> PS. A co z drugim pytaniem, odnośnie uziomy oraz instalacji odgromowej? 
> W moim przypadku, niestety na tyle działki przebiega linia 15 kV więc te słupy na pewno mają swoje instalacje odgromowe a jest w 100% wyższy niż wyższy punkt domu (albo i nie). Więc może i nie ma sensu kłaść odgromówki u mnie? Rodzicie nie mają, szwagry też nie i nigdy sie nic nie sało. No raz, na ok 30 lat bo tyle juz prawie mam, był przypadek, że piorun chyba strzelił w antenę naziemną i się trochę posypało w domu ale wcale nie tak wiele


Nie jestem w stanie Ci odpowiedzieć czy robić czy nie. Ja mam drut i wszystkie akcesoria tylko nie mam kiedy tego zrobić o ile w ogóle zrobię. Widziałem na necie przypadek gdzie piorun uderzył w dom gdzie 50m dalej stał 3x wyższy kościół z instalacją odgromową. W tym domu spalliło się chyba pół dachu. Dach do zrobienia od nowa. Całe szczęście nikomu sie nic nie stało. Jak sam poprawnie zrobisz odgrom to będzie Cię to kosztowało <1000 zł.

----------


## jerzyka51

Witaj
Śledzę  kilka dzienników ,szczególnie uważnie miedzy innymi Twój i Przemka. Przemka poznałem osobiście, gdy byłem na delegacji w Mielcu. Podpatruje wasze rozwiązania i niektóre sam po małych modernizacjach wykorzystuje. Podziwiam wasze zaparcie i poczucie humoru. 
 Ja niestety, nie wszystko byłem w stanie sam zrobić , ze mnie już dziadek i w domu jestem praktycznie sobota i niedziela.Oprócz budowy ,muszę jeszcze  wygospodarować trochę czasu,  na pielęgnacje sadu ,koszenie trawników, doglądanie stawu.
 Z twoich rozwiązań na pewno wykorzystam, ocieplenie stropu granulatem styropianu.Myślę również nad oświetleniem LED 12 V.Ale tu mam rozterkę Gdzie montować transformatory , centralnie w skrzynce rozdzielczej ,czy w każdym pomieszczeniu osobno. Jestem ciekawy jak TY to u siebie zrobiłeś. Sterowanie oświetleniem będzie niskonapięciowe, z wykorzystaniem przekaźników bistabilnych ,podobnie jak u Przemka.
Miłego dnia i dalszego samozaparcia przy budowie J.Korona

----------


## karster

Z tym zasilaniem 12V tez mial bym zagwostke. Jak dasz lokalnie to zawsze bedziesz mogl to kiedys zmodernizowac, zmienic na 230 gdy np znajdziesz jakas mega fajna oprawe ale jak dasz centralnie to wtedy latwo mozesz zrobic zasilanie awaryjne z aku. Poza tym nie transformator/ y tylko zasilacze impulsowe. Dla przykladu transformator kuchenny ma 12V zmiennego, aby diody na tym Laden e pracowaly trzeba wyprostowac napiecie=zamienic je na stale oraz odfiltrowac kondensatorami a wtedy na wyjsciu z 12V uzyskamy ok 12*1,41V a to prawie 17V i szybko diody wyzioną ducha. Czasami lepsze zarowki led maja wbudowane wlasnie prostowniki a nawet drivery i wtedy jest super ale tasma led juz nie daje takich bajerow...

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam
Źle napisałem ,nie chodziło mi oczywiście o transformator ,tylko o zasilacz.
Przejście z zasilania 12 V na 230 to żaden problem ,jeżeli z centrali wyjdą odpowiednie przewody ,aby na nich mogły pracować i 12 V ledy i po zmaianie zasilana na 230v inne typy żarówek.
Miłego dnia J.Korona

----------


## sebcioc55

> Witaj
> Śledzę  kilka dzienników ,szczególnie uważnie miedzy innymi Twój i Przemka. Przemka poznałem osobiście, gdy byłem na delegacji w Mielcu. Podpatruje wasze rozwiązania i niektóre sam po małych modernizacjach wykorzystuje. Podziwiam wasze zaparcie i poczucie humoru. 
>  Ja niestety, nie wszystko byłem w stanie sam zrobić , ze mnie już dziadek i w domu jestem praktycznie sobota i niedziela.Oprócz budowy ,muszę jeszcze  wygospodarować trochę czasu,  na pielęgnacje sadu ,koszenie trawników, doglądanie stawu.
>  Z twoich rozwiązań na pewno wykorzystam, ocieplenie stropu granulatem styropianu.Myślę również nad oświetleniem LED 12 V.Ale tu mam rozterkę Gdzie montować transformatory , centralnie w skrzynce rozdzielczej ,czy w każdym pomieszczeniu osobno. Jestem ciekawy jak TY to u siebie zrobiłeś. Sterowanie oświetleniem będzie niskonapięciowe, z wykorzystaniem przekaźników bistabilnych ,podobnie jak u Przemka.
> Miłego dnia i dalszego samozaparcia przy budowie J.Korona


Witam, dzięki za miłe słowa  :smile: 
regranulat spoko, gdybym był drugi raz w takiej sytuacji postapił bym tak samo, no może zaopatrzył bym się w mniejsze worki. Co do oświetlenia, to oczywiście się ono raczej nigdy nie zwróci, bo zakup dobrych żarówek + zasilacze trochę kosztuje. Ja idę w strone LED 12V bo mi zależy na ściemnianiu i RGB, więc wybór wył oczywisty.




> Z tym zasilaniem 12V tez mial bym zagwostke. Jak dasz lokalnie to zawsze bedziesz mogl to kiedys zmodernizowac, zmienic na 230 gdy np znajdziesz jakas mega fajna oprawe ale jak dasz centralnie to wtedy latwo mozesz zrobic zasilanie awaryjne z aku. Poza tym nie transformator/ y tylko zasilacze impulsowe. Dla przykladu transformator kuchenny ma 12V zmiennego, aby diody na tym Laden e pracowaly trzeba wyprostowac napiecie=zamienic je na stale oraz odfiltrowac kondensatorami a wtedy na wyjsciu z 12V uzyskamy ok 12*1,41V a to prawie 17V i szybko diody wyzioną ducha. Czasami lepsze zarowki led maja wbudowane wlasnie prostowniki a nawet drivery i wtedy jest super ale tasma led juz nie daje takich bajerow...


Odpowiedź będzie dla was obydwu. U mnie oświetlenie będzie/jest sterowane po magistrali DMX ze sterownika PLC. Do każdego pokoju/"większego" punktu mam pociągnięty przewód 3x1,5 wraz z nim będzie pociągnięta magistrala DMX, to wpięte do sterownika DMX i zasilane zasilaczem na 12V który to będzie zasilany 230V z tego przewodu 3x1,5 - mam nadzieje że wiadomo o co chodzi  :smile:  Zawsze mogę wywalić te całe bajery i normalnie zapalać żarówki przekaźnikami. Plan mam aby połączenia i zasilacz 12V był tuż nad wiązarami, abym miał zawsze do tego dostęp w razie czego. Centralny zasilacz w rozdzielni to ponownie spadki napięcia, dla mnie przy ledach 12V i ich ściemnianiu/zmianie barwy to się nie sprawdzi. Jak padnie jeden z chińskich zasilaczy to raz dwa i wymieniam. Koszt mały i problem niewielki.

----------


## BooM80

> U mnie oświetlenie będzie/jest sterowane po magistrali DMX ze sterownika PLC. Do każdego pokoju/"większego" punktu mam pociągnięty przewód 3x1,5 wraz z nim będzie pociągnięta magistrala DMX, to wpięte do sterownika DMX i zasilane zasilaczem na 12V który to będzie zasilany 230V z tego przewodu 3x1,5 - mam nadzieje że wiadomo o co chodzi


Możesz napisać coś więcej o sterowaniu oświetleniem DMX ? Jakie masz sterowniki DMX i w jaki sposób sterowniki komunikują się ze sterownikiem PLC ? Jakim przewodem poprowadziłeś magistralę ? Itp. itd...im więcej info tym lepiej  :wink:

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam, chciałbym mieć ledy 12 V,ale u siebie musiałbym montować zasilacze w rozdzielni.Buduje trochę inaczej i cały dom będzie od środka wyłożony folia paraizilacyjną .Przewody będą szły między folią a sufitem.Bedzie tam jeszcze wełna.Po zmontowaniu sufitu nie będzie jak doglądać zasilaczy ,dodatkowo tam by się ugotowaly w wełnie.Mi dziadkowi nie zależy na sterowaniu barwami.Uważam .że te 12 V ledy są bardziej trwałe.Muszę policzyć spadki napięć na przewodach i zobaczymy jakie grube by trzeba prowadzić przewody..Spodobały mi się też Twoje osłony na ledy ,te doniczki to świetny pomysł,tak też Zrobię u siebie..Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## sebcioc55

> Możesz napisać coś więcej o sterowaniu oświetleniem DMX ? Jakie masz sterowniki DMX i w jaki sposób sterowniki komunikują się ze sterownikiem PLC ? Jakim przewodem poprowadziłeś magistralę ? Itp. itd...im więcej info tym lepiej


Szczerze to nie bardzo mogę to bardziej opisywać ze względu na moje późniejsze plany zawodowe  :wink:  Jak chcesz to napisz na priv.




> Witam, chciałbym mieć ledy 12 V,ale u siebie musiałbym montować zasilacze w rozdzielni.Buduje trochę inaczej i cały dom będzie od środka wyłożony folia paraizilacyjną .Przewody będą szły między folią a sufitem.Bedzie tam jeszcze wełna.Po zmontowaniu sufitu nie będzie jak doglądać zasilaczy ,dodatkowo tam by się ugotowaly w wełnie.Mi dziadkowi nie zależy na sterowaniu barwami.Uważam .że te 12 V ledy są bardziej trwałe.Muszę policzyć spadki napięć na przewodach i zobaczymy jakie grube by trzeba prowadzić przewody..Spodobały mi się też Twoje osłony na ledy ,te doniczki to świetny pomysł,tak też Zrobię u siebie..Miłego wieczoru J.Korona


Co do doniczek to przed ich kupieniem (max 3 zł/szt na allegro), to sprawdź rozstaw mocowań tych opraw i do tego dobierz doniczkę o odpowiedniej średnicym ja kupiłem trochę za małe i musiałem rzeźbić. Teraz musze dokupić większe bo mi szkoda czasu.

----------


## sebcioc55

Tak na szybko wrzucę filmik mojej podłogi z przed 20 min. Wiecej szczegółów jutro bo idę spać  :wink:

----------


## aiki

I tak wszyscy patrzą na kota haha

----------


## sebcioc55

> I tak wszyscy patrzą na kota haha


hehe no tak, znalazłem dziada i tak już u mnie został  :wink:  rośnie na gwiazdę internetów ;P

Co do filmiku. Jakiś czas temu kupiłem bardzo okazyjnie kamerę FLIR ONE - wystarczy dobry telefon i mamy pełnoprawną kamerę na podczerwień. Nie ma super rozdzielczości ale wystarczy do domowych zastosowań. Pomogła mi odkryć jedną nieszczelność pomiędzy połączeniem ciepłych parapetów przy dużym oknie - tutaj akurat nie przypilnowałem i nie dali uszczelniacza - dołożyłem przed poprawieniem podłogi i jest git. 
W czasie filmu PC załączona, zasilanie 28* powrot 25*. Temp powietrza w domu 20,5-21* na zewnatrz -1,5*. Spore roznice pomiedzy temp podlog jeszcze betonowych a wykonczonych panelami i gresem. W jednym pokoju ładnie widać różnicę bo mam panele położone tylko w 1/3.
Ogólnie w domu mam ciepło i tanio. Na wygrzewane we wrześniu, październiku i listopadzie do wczoraj poszło mi 160kWh (osobny podlicznik tylko do PC), pompa odpalana jest przeważnie tylko w drugiej taryfie. Mam też legalizowany ciepłomierz który pokazuje że PC w tym czasie wyprodukowała 3,5 GJ ciepła, kto umie niech sobie policzy sprawność  :wink: . Ponieważ jest to pierwsza realizacja takiej pompy na polskim rynku nie mogę napisać nic więcej bez zgody producenta. Myślę że na koniec sezonu ładnie to wszystko podsumuję wraz z wykresami i podglądem online na parametry pracy (jak będę miał czas aby to wyrzeźbić).
Co do ciepłoty w domu i izolacji. Staram się utrzymywać temp ok 21*C jest najbardziej komfortowa chociaż w sypialniach to troche za dużo. Nie mam jeszcze zrobionego sterowania PC więc obecnie chodzi na sztywno ustawiona na 25* na powrocie. Mam jeszcze dużo mostków - niezaizolowane wieńce i podciągi od góry - na zdjeciach którę wrzucę później z opisem doskonale to widać. Największym mostkiem jest instalacja wentylacyjna - rury są od góry przysypane tylko kilkoma cm regranulatu a w niektórych miejscach w ogóle. Na zdjęciach też to widać. dlatego wentylację mam na min a i tak mocno wychładza dom. Jak dorzucę wełnę na regranulat i ocieplę "betony" pownno być znacznie lepiej. Izolacja zewnętrzna na kamerze wygląda zadziwiająco dobrze - muszę jeszcze ją obejrzeć np przy -10*. Tak samo okna i drzwi też wyglądają OK.

cdn...

Pozdrawiam czytających

----------


## hektor80

z tego co pamiętam, masz dwie dość długie pętle ogrzewania tj 113m i 99m. Czy zaobserwowałeś jakieś problemy z nimi związane? Pytam bo niestety mi również wyszly pętle troszkę za długie tzn. 105m i 104m ...

----------


## grend

....z zego wynikają różne temperatury podłogi ? Wszedzie dałeś ta sama temperature. To jest różnica wynikająca z panelu i płytek czy wynika z gęściej położonych rurek ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> z tego co pamiętam, masz dwie dość długie pętle ogrzewania tj 113m i 99m. Czy zaobserwowałeś jakieś problemy z nimi związane? Pytam bo niestety mi również wyszly pętle troszkę za długie tzn. 105m i 104m ...


pętla 113m to jeszcze nie wykończona sypialnia - temperatura podłogi jest taka sama jak w innym pokoju z petlą 80m i jeszcze kawałkiem betonowej podłogi. Natomiast 99m to jedna z pętli w salonie, też nie zauważyłem nic niepokojącego. Zawsze można poprzykręcać poszczególne pętle na rozdzielaczu.




> ....z zego wynikają różne temperatury podłogi ? Wszedzie dałeś ta sama temperature. To jest różnica wynikająca z panelu i płytek czy wynika z gęściej położonych rurek ?


Temperatura oczywiśce wszedzie idzie taka sama, rozstaw rurek jest mniejszy tylko w łazienkach i przy oknach do podłogi. Różnice wynikają z okładziny podłogi, pewnie z jej oporu cieplnego. W pokoju gdzie mam goły beton obok jest 1,6mm XPS i na to panel o grubości 11mm, więc jest trochę izolacji. Może jakbym grzał przez dłuższy czas i nie wentylował to temperatury by sie wyrównały, ale raczej nie zrobie takiego eksperymentu.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
tak tylko na szybko. Tak wygląda wyrzutnia od WM na ścianie szczytowej po pół roku pracy - chyba to był błąd. Już wymyśliłem że przeniose ją w podbitke, tzn na czoło deski wiatrowej która jest skierowana do dołu, więc cokolwiek tam bedzie sie skraplać itp będzie lecieć na ziemię. 



BTW: dobrze że to wyszło gdy jeszcze nie mam tynku  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

A co ja wymyśle przy moim dachu bez okapów... :S

----------


## aiki

kolano w dół

----------


## sebcioc55

> A co ja wymyśle przy moim dachu bez okapów... :S


kominek przez dach, z tym kolanem to nie wiem, to nie jest tak że to na zdjęciu to cieknie z tej wyrzutni, to po prostu brud jakby od powietrza. Nie wiem może brudne ciepłe powietrze wylatujac ochładza się i osadza się na elewacji?
Jak bedę miał rusztowanie do podbitki to zrobię lepsze zdjęcia, albo przy tynkowaniu.

EDIT: na zdjęciu słabo widać ale wokół całej czerpni jest takie coś jakby dym z niej wyaltywał i zostawiał ciemne smugi w kształcie słonecznika, jeżeli wiecie o co mi chodzi. To już było dawno, ale to co teraz na zdjęciu to od jakiegoś czasu, prawdopodobnie od momentu gdy na zewnątrz jest duża wilgotność. To akurat strona gdzie najrzadziej patrzę.

----------


## Daniellos_

Widać te liście slonecznika, ale najbardzij brudne jest kawałek poniżej. Może brudzi si wtedy jak deszcz zacina. Dlatego przy samej kratce jest mniej bruddno, bo jest bliżej okapu i tam nie pada.

U mnie przetrenuję jakieś kolano 30*. Dziurawienia dachu i obróbki tych otworów wolałbym ograniczyc do minimum.


Górna kratka to wyrzutnia, a dolna to czerpnia?

----------


## cob_ra

No to teraz mój plan jest do zmiany po Twoim zdjęciu. Muszę pomysleć nad zmianą czerpni, wyrzytni.

----------


## bob_budownik

> kominek przez dach, z tym kolanem to nie wiem, to nie jest tak że to na zdjęciu to cieknie z tej wyrzutni, to po prostu brud jakby od powietrza. Nie wiem może brudne ciepłe powietrze wylatujac ochładza się i osadza się na elewacji?
> Jak bedę miał rusztowanie do podbitki to zrobię lepsze zdjęcia, albo przy tynkowaniu.
> 
> EDIT: na zdjęciu słabo widać ale wokół całej czerpni jest takie coś jakby dym z niej wyaltywał i zostawiał ciemne smugi w kształcie słonecznika, jeżeli wiecie o co mi chodzi. To już było dawno, ale to co teraz na zdjęciu to od jakiegoś czasu, prawdopodobnie od momentu gdy na zewnątrz jest duża wilgotność. To akurat strona gdzie najrzadziej patrzę.


Może ciepłe powietrze które uchodzi jest zbyt wilgotne i niewielka ilość wody osadza się wokół wyrzutni i "przykleja" kurz z otoczenia do elewacji.
Sprawdź układ skroplin w wm.
Jutro wrzucę ci foto jakie ja mam rozety do  czerpni i wyrzutni - jak nie zapomnę :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sprawdź układ skroplin w wm.


co masz na myśli pod "sprawdź"? u mnie skropliny z reku bardzo ładnie lecą sobie rurką do wiadra  :big grin: 
Ja myśle że ten słonecznik dookoła to jest to zbieranie brudu z otoczenia, a to w dół to po prostu wilgoć "wyrzygiwana" na zewnatrz, jak czasami odpalam reku na MAX żeby przewietrzyć, to wtedy pewnie wyrzut wilgoci jest duży (obecnie na zewnątrz wilgotność ok 90% a u mnie w domu 50%), więc gdzies te 40% musi wylatywać. Ten pionowy brud to wydaje mi się jest spowodowany tym że lamelki z wyrzutni są pod katem 45* w dół i pewnie dlatego tak to sie brudzi. Jak będę miał okazję to je ustawie na poziomo albo nawet trochę do góry i powinno być znacznie lepiej.
Co do padania deszczu na tą ścianę to jest to ściana wschodnia gdzie prawie nigdy nie pada z tamtej strony, jakby padało to by i pewnie umyło trochę tą ścianę  :cool:

----------


## bob_budownik

znalazłem zdjęcie
tak to wygląda

----------


## sebcioc55

Tak myslalem ze takie masz. Taka 200 kosztuje 100zl/szt. A te co mam kosztowaly 15 zl ;P po za tym nie wiem czy one cos by zmienily w moim przypadku. One jedynie chronia przed deszczem a u mnie nie pada z tamtej strony prawie nigdy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Powietrze na czerpni ma powiedzmy +4stC, na wyciągu z domu +22stC, na nawiewie +18stC, a na wyrzutni +8stC. Różnica w pojemności powietrza na wilgoć między +22, a +8stC skrapla się w wiaderku, a pomiędzy +8stC, a +4stC na ścianie. Cała filozofia.

BTW. Być może przecieka połączenie wyrzutni z rurą doprowadzającą i skropliny lecą pod spodem.

----------


## sebcioc55

> BTW. Być może przecieka połączenie wyrzutni z rurą doprowadzającą i skropliny lecą pod spodem.


Panie Przemku, nie posądzaj mnie Pan o takie babole  :wink:  Połączenie jest uszczelnione klejem uszczejniającym, jak cała reszta "metalowej" instalacji. Poniżej zdjęcie w większej rozdzielczości, widać że zaciek jakiś był ale jest jasny więc to prawdopodobnie woda, najbardziej intryguje mnie ten brud który jest tak jakby napryskany. Ze zmianą położenia wyrzutni poczekam jeszcze aż ocieple docelowo kanały od WM i wtedy reku pochodzi w normalnych warunkach i zobaczymy, może uda mi się to zmyć karcherem. Czerpnia poniżej jest czyściutka, jedynie co to ostatnio musiałem wyrwać z niej siateczkę bo strasznie sie zasyfiła, aż na tyle że nie mogłem tego wyczyścic, więc jej nie ma i cały syf zbieram na filtrze - a propo filtrów to kupiłem sobie ostatnio modne na forum tkaniny do filtrów DIY, ale o tym następnym razem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja tylko tak ze swojego doświadczenia, bo ostatnio walczyłem ze swoją instalacją. Powiem tylko, że kolana segmentowe ciekną i trzeba je objechać taśmą aluminiową.  

W projektach instalacji WM, jakie dostaję od klientów na skrzynki, najczęściej jest wyrzutnia dachowa. Zaczynam się domyślać dlaczego. Ja na razie mam wyrzutnię na poddaszu, ale chyba załatwie sobie kominek dachowy.

----------


## Beskidziak

> Powiem tylko, że kolana segmentowe ciekną i trzeba je objechać taśmą aluminiową.


Hmm, ale chyba woda może się tam wykraplać tylko wtedy, gdy kolano jest źle ocieplone....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Może. Ale to i tak szok i niedowierzanie.

----------


## noname2

> Tak myslalem ze takie masz. Taka 200 kosztuje 100zl/szt. A te co mam kosztowaly 15 zl ;P po za tym nie wiem czy one cos by zmienily w moim przypadku. One jedynie chronia przed deszczem a u mnie nie pada z tamtej strony prawie nigdy.


A jak przyjadą wieksze mrozy to bedzie tak
ale o tym sie nie mówi.

----------


## מרכבה

To tylko i aż - ile jeszcze wody zostaje w powietrzu które ucieka "het" gorzej jak wiśta i nazad. tj w lewo i do tyłu  :wink: 
To będzie się kondensować jak na obrazku Kolegi - ponieważ powietrze uchodzące z domu i po przejściu w reku, ma jeszcze trochę pary wodnej,
a jak wychodzi na zewnątrz, to "zimne" powietrze wyciska resztki tej pary niczym wyżymaczka z frani, im większy mróz - tym dokładniej, dążąc do zera gram pary wodnej w powietrzu ..i nie pomoże tu ocieplanie itp.. tylko odpowiednio kształtować wylot - bo lód będzie się zbierał ..
chyba że po przejściu przez reku .. para wodna zostanie tam wytrząśnięta .. a jest co .. przy 22 st i 50 % .. jest jej dość sporo 

temperatura powietrza: 22 oC
wilgotność powietrza: 50 %rh

Wilgotność bezwzględna: 9.7 g/m3
temperatura powietrza: -10 oC
wilgotność powietrza: 99 %rh

Wilgotność bezwzględna: 2.099 g/m3
temperatura powietrza: -20 oC
wilgotność powietrza: 99 %rh

Wilgotność bezwzględna: 0.851 g/m3 czyli z każdego kubika powietrza .. przy -20 .. winno się około 8,85 grama wody wytrącać .. 
czyli całą litrę prawie na godzinę .. i 2,4 wiadra (10 l wiadro) na dobę ..takie niewinne procenty wilgoci ..
temperatura powietrza: 22 oC
wilgotność powietrza: 80 %rh

Wilgotność bezwzględna: 15.52 g/m3 i blisko 2x jak by było już sunowato...

----------


## sebcioc55

No dobra, czyli jakie jest prawidłowe rozwiązanie dla wyrzutni od WM? Kominek i przez dach? Ja się skłaniam ku rurze pod połacią dachu i wychodzącą z czoła deski wiatrowej tuż pod rynną, na razie tylko głośno myślę.

----------


## noname2

> No dobra, czyli jakie jest prawidłowe rozwiązanie dla wyrzutni od WM? Kominek i przez dach?


Nie mam pojęcia. Trzeba zapytać speców. Do mnie przemawiają typowo przemysłowe rozwiązania czyli z odskroplinami. Takie jak w gastronomii. A tu po prostu rurę przedłużę.  :smile:   Ciekawe czy przy wyrzucie pionowym ludziom się też nie leje?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie mam pojęcia. Trzeba zapytać speców. Do mnie przemawiają typowo przemysłowe rozwiązania czyli z odskroplinami. Takie jak w gastronomii. A tu po prostu rurę przedłużę.   Ciekawe czy przy wyrzucie pionowym ludziom się też nie leje?


pewnie leje, ale do reku, a z tamtąd do kanalizy. U mnie też wyrzutnia jest zrobiona ze spadkiem do reku, własnie zeby ewentualnie coś to leciało do środka, ale nie przewidziałem że będzie się syfić z powietrza.

----------


## noname2

Wyrzut masz na rurze sztywnej , czy na sonoduct (to się chyba nazywa-miękka)?
U mnie zrobili spadek do wyrzutni , stad tez te jaja. 
Pozdro

----------


## jerzyka51

> Wyrzut masz na rurze sztywnej , czy na sonoduct (to się chyba nazywa-miękka)?
> U mnie zrobili spadek do wyrzutni , stad tez te jaja. 
> Pozdro


Witam
sebcioc55  ,opisał dokładnie ,ma sztywną rurę  Spiro ,którą owijał wełną.
Też planowałem zrobić wylot w szczycie ,ale te zdjęcia mnie trochę przeraziły. Nie chciałem dziurawić blachodachówki ,a chyba będzie trzeba. Nie mogłem znaleźć, tylko  takich przejść przez blachodachówkę ,średnicy 250.
 A jakby taki wywiew umieścić w podbitce dachu ,gdzie  na ścianie nie ma okien. Jak najdalej od ściany. .Pierwszy odcinek rury dłuższy ,z dużym spadkiem do rekuperatora ,by ewentualnie skropliny mogły do niego spłynąć .Drugi odcinek prawie ,pionowo do wyrzutni. Sprawa do zastanowienia ,czy to ocieplić.
Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak rura ma kontakt ze środowiskiem zewnętrznym to zawsze trzeba ją ocieplić bo bedzie się na niej woda skraplać. Ja chyba zaryzykuję wyjście przez deskę czołową/wiatrową albo przez podbitkę, koszt będzie minimalny, wystarczy że rury przekręce i trochę przedłuże + jedno kolanko które chyba jeszcze gdzieś mam. Jak znajdę na to czas to dam znać co i jak. Na razie mam lenia, ale coś tam zrobiłem. Jak mi przejdzie to się pochwale  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Dobra, teraz pytanie z mało budowlanej beczki, czy ktoś z was jest w stanie doradzić mi w wyborze pomiędzy pralko-suszarką a pralką i suszarką osobno? Który wariant wybrać? Bo już od miesiąca się zastanawiam i im więcej czytam tym mniej wiem  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hehe, myślałem o suszarce, ale żona kładzie praniem pod klimatyzatorem i w pół godziny jest suche. A tak serio, to nie mam kasy... ale z klimą to prawda.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
coś nic się tutaj nie dzieje w moim dzienniku  :wink:  poszukiwałem ostatnio wełny i lokalna hurtownia za rockwoola 20cm 035 chciała 32 zł/m^2  - to podobno bardzo dobra cena specjalnie dla mnie. Jednak ostatnimi czasy na FM nękały mnie reklamy promocji extradachu na wełnę isover, no to dzwonię i pytam a pan ładnie mi mówi że sprzeda mi za 21,50 za metr!!! A ja w dwie sekundy mówię mu że biore  :smile:  + 120zł za transport ze szczecina. Niecałe 3h później miałem już wełne u siebie, 30 rolek. Już połowe wrzuciłem na górę. Nie mogę się doczekać jak to zrobię bo wtedy się okaże czy dom jest faktycznie ciepły, bo teraz wentylacja mi go mocno wychładza.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Niezłe skręty.

----------


## DrKubus

> Dobra, teraz pytanie z mało budowlanej beczki, czy ktoś z was jest w stanie doradzić mi w wyborze pomiędzy pralko-suszarką a pralką i suszarką osobno? Który wariant wybrać? Bo już od miesiąca się zastanawiam i im więcej czytam tym mniej wiem


Tez miałem ten dylemat, ale kolega który od lat siedzi w AGD szybko mnie naprowadził - osobno.

Pralko-suszarka, to ani dobra pralka (mały wkład, brak niektórych funkcji - nie pamiętam), ani dobra suszarka (argumentacji już nie pamiętam, ale przekonała mnie). Siedzę w IT i ze swojego podwórka wiem, że urządzenia 2w1 w 95% są gorsze niż produkowane osobno. Jedyna zaleta to zajętość miejsca, ale w domku raczej nie jesteś ograniczony tak jak w przypadku bloku.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Niezłe skręty.


niestety bardzo słabo się palą  :wink: 




> Tez miałem ten dylemat, ale kolega który od lat siedzi w AGD szybko mnie naprowadził - osobno.
> 
> Pralko-suszarka, to ani dobra pralka (mały wkład, brak niektórych funkcji - nie pamiętam), ani dobra suszarka (argumentacji już nie pamiętam, ale przekonała mnie). Siedzę w IT i ze swojego podwórka wiem, że urządzenia 2w1 w 95% są gorsze niż produkowane osobno. Jedyna zaleta to zajętość miejsca, ale w domku raczej nie jesteś ograniczony tak jak w przypadku bloku.


Zbliżam się powoli do identycznych wniosków, jednak 2 urzadzenia to po pierwsze drożej, a po drugie więcej miejsca - akurat w pom. technicznym u mnie miejsca nie ma za wiele, trochę za nisko powiesiłem reku, jakbym go podniósł to mógłbym postawić suszarkę na pralce.
A propo rekuperatora - ostatnimi czasy zauwazyłem że trochę kapie mu z obudowy, w miejscu połączenia głównej części reku z modułem bypassu - chyba coś rozszczelniłem jak go rozbierałem z ciekawości  :wink:  jak znajdę czas to go jeszcze raz rozbiorę i sprawdzę o co kaman - tym czasem pod nim stoją już dwa wiadra  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> niestety bardzo słabo się palą


Wpadnij do mnie. Pojedziemy na Ukrainę po tanią wachę, wódkę i szlugi i będziesz miał wycieczkę za darmo. Walisz do Goleniowa, potem S3 do Legnicy (gdzieś tak do Nowej Soli jest ekstra, a potem normalsem kawałek), potem  A4 do Dębicy 5h, a na koniec 25 minut do mnie na pokój. Zrobimy jakiegoś wora, a rano zobaczysz  kawałek prawdziwego świata, objedziemy Korczową i Lwów, zadzwonisz po urlop i zostaniesz zwiedzać Bieszczady w zimie na kozaka. Przygoda.

Albo siedź se tam nad zimnym morzem i rozkręcaj skręty.

----------


## karster

> Albo siedź se tam nad zimnym morzem i rozkręcaj skręty.


Niezły wybór  :big lol:

----------


## aiki

Sebcio to kawaler więc ostrożnie Przemek - Jego żona i dzieci nie zatrzymają haha.
Za kawalera siedziałbym teraz w samochodzie i automapę ustawiał.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wpadnij do mnie. Pojedziemy na Ukrainę po tanią wachę, wódkę i szlugi i będziesz miał wycieczkę za darmo. Walisz do Goleniowa, potem S3 do Legnicy (gdzieś tak do Nowej Soli jest ekstra, a potem normalsem kawałek), potem  A4 do Dębicy 5h, a na koniec 25 minut do mnie na pokój. Zrobimy jakiegoś wora, a rano zobaczysz  kawałek prawdziwego świata, objedziemy Korczową i Lwów, zadzwonisz po urlop i zostaniesz zwiedzać Bieszczady w zimie na kozaka. Przygoda.
> 
> Albo siedź se tam nad zimnym morzem i rozkręcaj skręty.


Panie, nie kuś bo już sprawdziłem że do Ciebie to mam prawie 800km !! toż to cała Polska prawie  :wink:  ale obczaiłem też że za 365zł moge polecieć samolotem w obie strony  :smile:  co liczac wachę i autostrady wyjdzie taniej, no i 2h lotu i czekanie 3h na przesiadke w stolicy. Latanie samolotem nie jest takie głupie bo przez takie 3h w warszawie można sobie niezłą imprezę zrobić ;D w koncu samochodem jechać nie bedę  :big grin:  




> Sebcio to kawaler więc ostrożnie Przemek - Jego żona i dzieci nie zatrzymają haha.
> Za kawalera siedziałbym teraz w samochodzie i automapę ustawiał.


nie taki kawaler jakim go malują  :wink:

----------


## bob_budownik

:smile:

----------


## aiki

Jak na Warszawkę polecisz weź tam po mnie zawiń po drodze  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

sebcio jak już uporam się z wynalezieniem jakiegoś sensownego posadowienia mojej hacjendy na tym moim bagienku, to chciałbym sie wprosić do ciebie po jakieś porady praktyczno/techniczne, i zobaczyć twoje mieszkanko... Pewnie po wybudowaniu człowiek ma całkiem inne spojrzenie na sytuację i wie co można by zrobić inaczej/lepiej.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jak na Warszawkę polecisz weź tam po mnie zawiń po drodze


spoko, jak bede leciał to powiem pilotowi żeby po Ciebie podskoczył po drodze ;]




> sebcio jak już uporam się z wynalezieniem jakiegoś sensownego posadowienia mojej hacjendy na tym moim bagienku, to chciałbym sie wprosić do ciebie po jakieś porady praktyczno/techniczne, i zobaczyć twoje mieszkanko... Pewnie po wybudowaniu człowiek ma całkiem inne spojrzenie na sytuację i wie co można by zrobić inaczej/lepiej.


nie ma problemu, zapraszam. Pisz w razie czego na privie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

... poniósł mnie melanż.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ... poniósł mnie melanż.


tak myślałem  :cool:

----------


## sebcioc55

My tu gadu gadu a to poważny dziennik budowy a nie ławka pod sklepem  :yes: 

Więc jak mi się chce, w przerwach pomiędzy opierdalaniem się a pracą wstawiam drzwi, w sumie zostały mi już tylko 2 szt. Wychodzi że wstawiam jedną sztukę tygodniowo  :wink:  mam już drzwi do łazienki i jednej sypialni więc więcej mi nie potrzeba  :wink:  Na zdjęciu widać jak je obklejam taśmą, mam już nauczkę bo pianka wylazła mi na jedną ścianę i szybko ją starłem i poprawiłem czyścikiem pod wpływem chwili i trochę farbe mi zmixowało - dobrze że to najmniejszy możliwy kawałek więc do malowania. Obklejenie to 2 min roboty i spokój. W tle widać też zabudowę wiatrołapu która zmontowałem razem z Januszem który robił mi kuchnię, nie za bardzo jest jak zrobić tam zdjęcie bo wąsko, jak kiedyś dorwe jakiś obiektyw szerokokątny to zrobię lepsza fotkę.



Mam też pytanie, dzisiaj wrzuciłem resztę wełny na górę ale wczoraj mega wiało i nawet padało od dołu więc wełna mimo owinięcia folą z fabryki trochę zmokła jak na zdjęciu. Mam ją rozwinąć czy wyschnie sama? Szkodzi to coś? Może zacznę ją układać przed świętami ale nie jestem pewien.



pozdrawiam czytających

----------


## aiki

Wyschnie jak rozwiniesz.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Serio Seba, do dupy trochę, że to taki hektar. Z Belgii za te 8-9 godzin mógłbyś do Włoch albo Szwecji dojechać, mijając 4 granice. Pewnie im się nie chciało dokumentów pokazywać, więc sobie unię zrobili.

Fajny ten wiatrołap i nawet drzwi do chłodni nieźle wyszły. Mam podobny, też bez okna i mi nieco mi szpetny się wydaje, ale widzę jest potencjał.

Ławka pod sklepem...

----------


## sebcioc55

Widzę że aktywność na forum wieczorową pora się wzmogła  :smile:  tu jeszcze jedna fotka żeby nie było że tylko mówię że drzwi mam a nie mam  :wink: 



UPDATE: klamki kupiłem w leroy na promocji za jakieś 18zł + odpowiednie szyldy i za wszystko wszystko wyszło mnie 250 zł - drogo? nie sądzę, niektórzy kupują za tyle klamki do jednych drzwi!!! chore.... Mi tam moje się podobją, wazne że nie kwadratowe i nie uderzam się w nie co kazdą wycieczkę korytarzem

----------


## sebcioc55

> Serio Seba, do dupy trochę, że to taki hektar. Z Belgii za te 8-9 godzin mógłbyś do Włoch albo Szwecji dojechać, mijając 4 granice. Pewnie im się nie chciało dokumentów pokazywać, więc sobie unię zrobili.
> 
> Fajny ten wiatrołap i nawet drzwi do chłodni nieźle wyszły. Mam podobny, też bez okna i mi nieco mi szpetny się wydaje, ale widzę jest potencjał.
> 
> Ławka pod sklepem...


No drzwi wejściowe kiedyś dorobią się dodatkowej ościeżnicy od wewnątrz, ale to jak będę miał wiecej kasy bo sam tego ładnie nie zrobię i nie mam takich narzędzi wiec muszę zlecić stolarzowi. Żeby te drzwi do chłodni jakoś wyglądały  :wink: 

BTW: do ławki nic nie mam, dobrze jak przy sklepie jest ochrona od rana do wieczora  :yes:

----------


## aiki

Ranczo oglądał Sebcio i mu sie melanż przypomniał.
Sebcio jakiegoś mikołaja juz zapodaj na te "drzwi do chłodni"
Jakoś dopóki Przemek nie wspomniał to nawet mi sie w oczy nie rzuciły więc są ok.
 Jaką głęboką masz tę zabudowę.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ranczo oglądał Sebcio i mu sie melanż przypomniał.
> Sebcio jakiegoś mikołaja juz zapodaj na te "drzwi do chłodni"
> Jakoś dopóki Przemek nie wspomniał to nawet mi sie w oczy nie rzuciły więc są ok.
>  Jaką głęboką masz tę zabudowę.


35 cm - to max co się dało rozsądnie zrobić. Teraz to w ogóle bym nie robił ściany pomiędzy wiatrołapem, a salonem tylko po prostu zrobił szafę, a tył szafy byłby ścianą salonu. Taniej, ładniej, szybciej i głębsza zabudowa  :smile: 

Ławka mi się skojarzyła bo piwerka sobie popijam przy weekendzie, a na ławce zawsze jakoś lepiej smakowały  :cool:

----------


## aiki

Domo+ se zapodaj. Cudotwórcy lecą.

----------


## sebcioc55

nie mam telewizji  :mad:  idę strzelić pianą w drzwi na dobranoc i spać  :wink: 

pozdro dla wytrwałych czytajacych

----------


## DrKubus

Obiecanki - cacanki, widzę że jeszcze od komputera się nie oderwałeś  :big tongue: 

Dobrej nocy  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Przed sobotą trzeba zaplanować.

----------


## cob_ra

Postaw ławkę przed domem i strzel browara. Sklep nie potrzebny. Zawołaj też sąsiada to zawsze raźniej .

----------


## Daniellos_

Mi drzwi rzuciły się od razu w oczy. Podobają mi się i chyba zaznaczyłem je sobie w jakimś katalogu  :smile: 

Drzwi wewnętrzne też mi się pdodbają. Bezprzylgowe i z podcięciami. Jaki wyszedł koszt z ościeżnicą? Przypuszczam, że za dużo na mój budżet.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Drzwi, drzwi, drzwi... Nie masz mokrej klamki od tych swoich drzwi? Bo mnie to wkurw... erwuje. Podkręcić wentyla?

----------


## aiki

Zmniejsz temp w wiatrołapie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Mi drzwi rzuciły się od razu w oczy. Podobają mi się i chyba zaznaczyłem je sobie w jakimś katalogu 
> 
> Drzwi wewnętrzne też mi się pdodbają. Bezprzylgowe i z podcięciami. Jaki wyszedł koszt z ościeżnicą? Przypuszczam, że za dużo na mój budżet.


Drzwi wejściowe są zajebiste nie powiem, ale nastepnym razem kupiłbym aluminiowe albo stalowe. Jednak drewno to drewno, zbyt delikatne. Może gdybym sie wprowadził do domu gdzie już wszystko bedzie zrobione i odpicowane to bym inaczej myślał. Stuknąłem już z 3x czymś twardym w drzwi i mam ślady, nieduże ale są, na białym jeszcze je bardziej widać. Jak mogę doradzić to nie kupuj drewnianych.
Drzwi wewnętrzne to pols-skone sempre w2 i kosztowały 880zł brutto za sztukę wraz z ościeżnicą + klamka i szyld zamka 33zł  :smile:  montaż samodzielny.

A propo montażu, wygląda to tak. Skręcam ościeżnicę, przymierzam ją i zaznaczam gdzie biegnie listwa (o ile występuje) podłogowa. Potem frezuje to miejsce żeby ościeżnica przylegała ładnie do podłogi. Potem smaruję spód ościeżnicy bezbarwnym silikonem. Następnie po wyschnięciu silikonu wstawiam ościeżnicę, montuję kontaktron, sprawdzam piony - tutaj mam ułatwione zadanie bo ściany proste więc po prostu dopycham opaski do ściany. Tutaj coś co rozkminiłem przy drugich drzwiach. Wsadzam kliny w okolicach narożnika, to mi usztywnia oscieżnice w otworze i potem jest łatwiej.



Po wypoziomowaniu wstawiam kliny pomiędzy ościeżnice i mur. W środku w tych miejscach gdzie kliny daję rozpórkę (3 rozpórki na drzwi, raz zrobiłem dwie i ościeżnica się wybrzuszyła po 1-2mm w dwóch miejscach). Potem wstrzykuję piankę w okolicach klinów i rozpórek, trochę żeby tylko przyłapać drzwi. W drzwiach bezprzylgowych chowane zawiasy są dość spore więc od ich strony zawsze jest większa dziura



Po paru godznach wyciagam kliny (rozpórki zostają do samego końca) i wypełniam resztę szczelin pianką niskoprężną do połowy grubości muru - pare razy dałem za dużo i pianka dosłownie wylazła mi na podłogę  :wink:  Dobrze że miałem tam folię. Po 24h od pianowania ściągam rozpórki i odcinam nadmiar piany i zakładam opaski, które też od spodu zabezpieczyłem wcześniej silikonem.



Ościeżnice regulowane to bardzo fajna sprawa, łatwo to się montuje i można zniwelować niedoskonałości ścian - w jednym pokoju miałem pare mm odchyłki przy narożniku i ościeżnicą to zgubiłem. Za montaż firmy życzą sobie 200zł/szt, to jakaś masakra. 




> Drzwi, drzwi, drzwi... Nie masz mokrej klamki od tych swoich drzwi? Bo mnie to wkurw... erwuje. Podkręcić wentyla?


Klamki jeszcze mokrej nie miałem, ale za to pocą się mocowania od antaby i raz chyba te pokrętło od zamka miałem zroszone. To zdjecie z dzisiaj rano -1*C na zewnatrz, a w domu 20,8* i wilgotność 54%. Zwiększenie wentylacji chyba tutaj nic nie da, pewnie tak jak mówi aiki trzeba by obniżyć temp, ale u Ciebie nie wiem czy się da wysterować konkretne pomieszczenie? Jeśli nawet to pewnie musiałbyś tam mieć z 15*...

----------


## _arek_

W trące się właśnie w temat wysterowania przy ogrzewaniu w płycie, bo właśnie przy niedzielnej kawce rozmawiałem o tym z  kobietka swoją  :roll eyes: 
W jakim zakresie można wysterować dane pomieszczenia/strefy ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> W trące się właśnie w temat wysterowania przy ogrzewaniu w płycie, bo właśnie przy niedzielnej kawce rozmawiałem o tym z  kobietka swoją 
> W jakim zakresie można wysterować dane pomieszczenia/strefy ?


Dokładnie Ci nie odpowiem bo nie mam płyty grzewczej, jedynie jastrych 10-11 cm. Bezwładność jest duża, ale temperaturę można sobie ustawić, np w łazience z natury mam 1-2*C więcej bo mam gęściej rurki i do tego rurki w ścianie co potęguje efekt ciepła. Jak w sypialniach chcesz mieć mniej to po prostu przykręcasz odpowiedni obwód na rozdzielaczu i załatwione. Problemem jest też wentylacja która wszędzie dmucha powietrzem o takiej samej temperaturze (przynajmniej w teorii) co też powoduje wyrównanie temperatury.
Więcej szczegółów odnośnie ogrzewania w płycie znajdizesz w wątku o płytach fundamentowych, ostatnio ktoś tam ładnie podsumował taki rodzaj ogrzewania. Przeczytaj parę ostatnich stron.

----------


## _arek_

Zastanawiamy się właśnie na ogrzewaniem w płycie i chyba dochodzimy do wniosku, że przy naszym sposobie użytkowania raczej musimy zrobić jastrych i tam podłogówkę.  

Teraz mamy co prawda małe mieszkanie i kiedy jest nam zimno to odkręcamy gazik i robi się ciepło.  
W większym domu będzie to trwało chwile dłużej, ale generalnie chcemy na tej samej zasadzie.... 
Kiedy nas nie będzie to ogrzewanie na min lub całkiem wyłączone kiedy ciepło na zewnątrz... 
W jednym pokoju nie będzie się mocno grzało w drugim tez,  bo chwilowo nie będą zamieszkiwane no chyba, że dla gości, w salonie cieplej, z kolei spać lubimy raczej w chłodniejszym środowisku.
 Przy płycie raczej tego sobie nie wysterujemy no i dochodzi bezwładość płyty. Minus to dodatkowe $$ na wylewki.

----------


## grend

a jak oceniasz wieksze zageszczenie rurek w łazience - ma to sens kiedy nagrzane powietrze z pokoi wchodzi ci do lazienki. Ja robiłem opcje że w łazienkach kabli ubogo z tego tytułu

Jednak nie wybrałes opcji - drzwi białe, podłoga biała, ściany białe...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Zastanawiamy się właśnie na ogrzewaniem w płycie i chyba dochodzimy do wniosku, że przy naszym sposobie użytkowania raczej musimy zrobić jastrych i tam podłogówkę.  
> 
> Teraz mamy co prawda małe mieszkanie i kiedy jest nam zimno to odkręcamy gazik i robi się ciepło.  
> W większym domu będzie to trwało chwile dłużej, ale generalnie chcemy na tej samej zasadzie.... 
> Kiedy nas nie będzie to ogrzewanie na min lub całkiem wyłączone kiedy ciepło na zewnątrz... 
> W jednym pokoju nie będzie się mocno grzało w drugim tez,  bo chwilowo nie będą zamieszkiwane no chyba, że dla gości, w salonie cieplej, z kolei spać lubimy raczej w chłodniejszym środowisku.
>  Przy płycie raczej tego sobie nie wysterujemy no i dochodzi bezwładość płyty. Minus to dodatkowe $$ na wylewki.


Moim zdaniem jak budujesz dom to po to żeby mieć lepiej/bardziej komfortowo. Nie wiem czy wiesz że wychładzanie pomieszczeń a potem ich podgrzewanie zużywa więcej energii niż ciągłe utrzymywanie tej samej temperatury - no chyba że temp mamy obniżoną przez dłuzszy czas. W dzisiejszych czasach domów mocno energooszczednych trudno jest mieć rózne temp w różnych pokojach zwłaszcza z WM.
To o czym piszesz spokojnie da się osiągnąć z ogrzewaniem w płycie fundamentowej. Może się powtarzam ale nastepnym razem będę robił płytę i w płycie wszystko co się da, ogrzewanie, wodę, elektrykę, OC, wszystko... każdemu tak doradzam




> a jak oceniasz wieksze zageszczenie rurek w łazience - ma to sens kiedy nagrzane powietrze z pokoi wchodzi ci do lazienki. Ja robiłem opcje że w łazienkach kabli ubogo z tego tytułu
> 
> Jednak nie wybrałes opcji - drzwi białe, podłoga biała, ściany białe...


hmm ale powietrze np o temp 20* nie zrobi Ci w łazience 22*C, nie wiem jak to będzie się sprawdzać - wytestujesz to opowiesz  :smile: 
Całe częście że nie wybrałem opcji wszystko białe, nie zniósłbym tego. Teraz mi się zajebiście podoba, nic bym nie zmienił. No może sufit bym zrobił drewniany i wtedy kafle na podłodze, ale to może następnym razem  :wink:

----------


## grend

dobry wybór z tym kolorem...

Ja mam plan ustawicc temperature na 15 stopni w łazience i jestem iekawy czy wogóle będzie się załaczać - aby podwyzszyć temperaturę będę miał dmuchawe która mi nagrzeje lazienke w 10 minut

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam czytających. Jakiś czas temu kupiłem za grosze kamere inspekcyjną z chin  :smile:  Wiedziałem że kiedyś sie przyda, ostatnio wychodząc z domu gdzie miałem wyłączoną wentylację otwierając wejściowwe drzwi zrobiłem podciśnienie (okazuje się że wyszło mi całkiem szczelnie  :smile: ) i z wywiewu w wiatrołapie poleciało mi pare kropel, najpierw myślałem że kot sie zeszczał że wychodze  :wink:  ale zdazyło mi się to jeszcze raz a szczura nie było w pobliżu. Więc zbadałem sprawę i okazało się że w niezaizolowanym kanale podczas gdy wentylacja nie chodzi zebrała się woda, jest jej nie dużo ale jest, z resztą nie wiem jak jest dalej. Więc każdy kto ma wątpliwości czy izolować kanały powinien obejrzeć ten filmik, a wiem że tacy zawodnicy się zdarzają.




Pozdrawiam

----------


## grend

Odgrzewam stary kotlet...

Jak mocowałes te rynny to te kliny były tylko włozone na krokwie aby podwyzszyc rynny ? Czy była jeszcze inna funkcja ? Mozna to stosować dla wszystkich dachów czy tylko  np powyzej 30stopni bo jakby nie było te kliny "wypłaszczaja" spad dachu

Wypłaszczaniem dachu zmniejszasz przestrzeń wentylacyjna dachu ?

----------


## sebcioc55

Kliny byly po to zeby podnies dachowke bo trzeba cos zrobic z ostatnia dachowka zeby utrzymac rowna plaszczyzne dachu bo przeciez ta ostatnia nia ma nastepnej do podparcia. Mozna dac tez np late na sztorc. Ja zgapilem od sadysty i widzialem tez te kliny w instrukcji jednego z producentow dachowki. Przestrzeń wentylacyjna jest taka jak byc powinna. Takie rozwiazanie jest jedną z mozliwosci.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam czytających  :smile:  w moim chyba już nie dzienniku budowy, bo budynek oddany, pozwolenie na użytkowanie jest no i mieszkam. Więc chyba moge to nazywać miesięcznikiem wykańczania się  :yes:  Co się wiąże z odległymi od siebie wpisami o byle czym, no może czasem trafi się coś konkretnego. W takim razie...  zacznę od niespodzianki która chyba się wykluwała dłuższy czas pod moim nosem. W pom. technicznnym gdzie mam przejście kabli teletechnicznych w stropie, delikatnie zbierała się wilgoć, a zbierała się bo od góry akurat tam nie dałem izolacji, nie było regranulatu i już dupa, się skraplało i jak głosi przysłowie kropla drąży skałe, może i nie skałę ale wydrążyła  :wink: 



Od góry już zaizolowałem i uszczelniłem, nie będzie wody. Wydaje mi się też że ta taśma poślizgowa troche zawiniła, no ale to już nie ważne. Teraz po prostu wszystko bym wsadził pod tynk i wyszedł 15cm pod sufitem, tak samo kable elektryczne i sterownicze. Fakt wymagało by to rzeźby i na tym etapie już posegregowania kabli no ale tak powinienem zrobić. Jak już byłem na górze to zrobiłem fotkę - tak wygląda przepustnica na odprowadzeniu powietrza z okapu na 1 biegu. Jak jej nie było to strasznie dużo ciepła tamtędy uciekało a jak robiłem podciśnienie w domu to pizgało mega.



Ostatnio mega się wkurzyłem na moją wkrętarkę, miałem jakiegoś dziadowskiego graphite'a, dwie ładowarki i trzy akumulatory. Jednak te aku były takie lipne że zaraz sie rozładowywały i ja coś chce zrobić a tu nie da rady i to wszystkie trzy !! W związku z tym postanowiłem się uzbroić w kupione w pomocyjnej cenie (549zł) wiertarko-wkrętarkę udarową 50Nm + szybka ładowarka i 2xaku 3Ah, ponieważ to czerwony meec z juli to ma gwarancje na 3 lata, a co lepsze jak masz ich karte lojalnościową to tam zapisują się paragony! Dodatkowo karty nie trzeba ze sobą nosić tylko można podać nr telefonu. Więc jak cokolwiek padnie wkrętarka czy akumulator (który też ma gwarancje na 3 lata!!) to idziesz do juli podajesz nr telefonu i wymieniają na nowe od ręki!!! wiec mega opcja. Najważniejsze że wkrętarka jest na prawde super, mocna, dobrze leży w ręce, agresywna w sam raz no i aku na długo wystarcza, jutro będę jeszcze trochę robił na mrozie to więcej będę mógł powiedzieć. Na teraz polecam!



W ramach siłowni i aerobiku wymyśliłem sobie że jeszcze przed świetami zrobi drenaż i puszcze w niego deszczówkę. Ponieważ jestem łasy na każdą darmową kWh to drenaż robię w całości nad Dolnym Źródłem. Będę je regularnie nawadniać  :smile:  zupełnie za darmo, latem to znacznie wpłynie na jego regenerację, tym bardziej że 1/3 bedzie podlewana. Teraz jest już tam dosyć wilgotno a nawet miejscami błoto. Wyznaczyłem miejsce gdzie ma być drenaż i zadzwoniłem do znjaomego po koparkę.



Wykopał wszystko, trochę sie obsypywało więc swoje też się namachałem. Dodatkowo kopaliśmy trochę pod ogrodzenie frontowe ale to w nastepnym odcinku. Kolejnego dnia zadzwoniłem po dwóch lokalnych chłopaków. Alkoholicy, przychodza rano, o 9 i już albo jeszcze są nawaleni, do tego walą sobie browary, dzisiaj było -2*C w dzien, ale zimnego browara i tak pili  :big grin:  to się nazywa determinacja. Mi to nie przeszkadza bo mi tylko pomagają, szpadel, taczka, przytrzymać itp, więc mogą sobie pić, tak na prawde to gdybym nie musiał nigdzie jechać to też bym sobie walnął piwerko  :big grin:  Więc najpierw wykop został wyrównany, potem zmierzyłem niwelatorem co i jak, wszystko ok, bo działka sama w sobie ma spadek, a koparkowy ogarnięty więc kopał wszędzie taką samą głębokość (1m). Potem poszła rozsączająca 10cm warstwa żwiru.



Na to rura drenażowa fi100 + otulina własnej roboty z geoszmaty  :smile:  Rura obsypana piachem płukanym co został z wylewek. W sumie będzie 50m drenażu z dachu 210m^2 na koniec pójdzie jeszcze studnia chłonna tak dla picu bo jestem ciekawe ile tam tej wody będzie.



Rury wychodzą ze studzienki w której spotyka się kanalizacja deszczowa i pare cm wyżej drenaż płyty fundamentowej. Bałem się trochę o to że przy paro tygodniowych deszczach drenaż nie wytrzyma i się przepełni i zacznę sobie podtapiać dom. Dlatego będą dwie studzienki i ewentualnie wykopie dziurę i odepne drenaż (btw w którym nigdy nie było ani kropli wody- to się nazywa wyrzucanie pieniędzy w "błoto"  :wink:  )





Ponieważ szkoda mi pieniędzy na jakieś wyspecjalizowane uszczelki albo kiniety to uszczelniłem połączenie pianką  :smile:  Wycięte otwory są średnicy rur - wchodziły na wcisk.
To chyba tyle na dzisiaj. Wyszedł niezły misz masz  :wink:  Żeby dopełnić ten bałagan i trochę zirytować ciekawskich mojej PC to powiem, że wczoraj gdzie w dzień był mróz (nie grzałem) i w nocy kiedy było ciągle -5*C aż *do rana (wtedy grzałem)*, zużyłem 6,63 kWh przez 10h w domu cięgle 20,5-21*C , co *kosztowało mnie* w taniej taryfie 27gr/kWh za 5,304kWh = 1,43zł, w drogiej taryfie 63gr/kWh za 1,33kWh = 0,83 zł co daje *w sumie 2,26 zł*  :yes: 
Gdyby taka zima utrzymywała się przez 5 miesięcy w roku dzień w dzień to za sezon za CO zapłacił bym 339 zł co mnie kurewsko zadowala  :big grin: 
Od początku października do teraz PC zużyła 414 kWh, na początku wygrzewanie do oporu. 90% w taniej taryfie, co kosztowało w sumie 126,70 zł.


Pozdrawiam, 
Seb

----------


## hektor80

kiedy w końcu pochwalisz się tą PC  :smile: ....

----------


## marcko

czekamy w napięciu niczym na pierwszą randkę  :big tongue:

----------


## sebcioc55

Niestety brak kontaktu z Jackiem, a nie chce ujawniac zadnych informacji bez jego zgody. W koncu to jego dzielo i nie chce mu robic reklamy bo moze sobie nie zyczy. Wiem ze mial kłopoty ze zdrowiem. Jest jeszcze pare kwestii do zrobienia no ale czekam spokojnie. Jak sie nie ruszy to niestety nie bede mogl nikomu takiej PC polecic, bez wzgledu na osiągi.

----------


## hektor80

czyżby jakaś przeróbka klimy??  :smile:  spoko poczekamy....

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam szanownych forumowiczów i forumowiczki  :smile: 

mam pewien problem, zastanawiam się gdzie umiejscowić poniższą przepustnicę:



obecnie jest tak jak na zdjęciu i ciepłe powietrze dolatuje do samego końca i tam ze względu na różnicę temperatur skrapla się woda. Wiem że będę musiał zaizolować cały kanał wywiewny do samego końca. Tylko teraz pojawia się pytanie gdzie umieścić tą przepustnicę? Na dole w okapie mi się nie chce bo jest za cieżki i tylko sie naszarpie, a jak mi spadnie na indukcję to się mega wku*%^&* , Mogę to zrobić w izolacji stropu (będę tam miał ok 60 cm) albo na samym końcu izolacji w miejscu przejścia strony ciepłej w zimną. Gdzie to najlepiej zrobić, jakieś pomysły?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Żeby mieć łatwy dostęp pasuje dać na wierzchu, a żeby nie zgniło pasuje dobrze zaizolować.

Swoją drogą dużo nieoczekiwanych problemów z tą wentylacją, nie? Mam sufit do malowania...

----------


## Beskidziak

> Witam szanownych forumowiczów i forumowiczki 
> 
> mam pewien problem, zastanawiam się gdzie umiejscowić poniższą przepustnicę:


Po roku użytkowania indukcji zrezygnowałbym z okapu, teraz przerabiam na na obieg zamknięty....., zakłóca reku i w ogóle nikt tego nie włącza.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Po roku użytkowania indukcji zrezygnowałbym z okapu, teraz przerabiam na na obieg zamknięty....., zakłóca reku i w ogóle nikt tego nie włącza.


mój okap ma taką opcję, montuje się specjalny adapter i wszystko wylatuje w bok, musiał bym go tylko obniżyć o 10cm żeby była widoczna kratka wywiewna. To jest ostateczność. Na razie będę wywiewał na zewnatrz, niestety okap to istny huragan (na max 550m^3) więc bez otwarcia okna na maksa nie puścisz. Ja używam na 1 biegu bo wystarcza, nie zauważyłem żeby aż tak zakłócał WM. Tak jak mówię zawsze mogę od tego uciec. Natomiast jest różnica jak się wchodzi do domu po gotwaniu z okapem a jak się wejdzie gdzie się nie włączało okapu. Z drugiej strony watpie aby filtry w okapie usuneły wszystkie "brudy" z gotowania, u mnie przy wyrzucie powietrza z okapu tuż przy sufiicie pewnie musiał bym co miesiąc malować.




> Żeby mieć łatwy dostęp pasuje dać na wierzchu, a żeby nie zgniło pasuje dobrze zaizolować.
> 
> Swoją drogą dużo nieoczekiwanych problemów z tą wentylacją, nie? Mam sufit do malowania...


No kurde, tam kapie, tu zimno wieje, a jeszcze kosztowało  :wink:  chyba dam w wełnie zeby miec wgląd. Zaizoluje i bedzie git. Zobaczymy.
BTW: zauważyłem duuuużą różnicę w stracie ciepła gdy np jak jade do pracy to wyłączam wentylację niż jak zostawiam włączoną. Na razie jest to oczywiste bo po prostu z niej pizga, z niezaizolowanymi rurami nic dziwnego. Najbardziej mnie ciekawi jak to bedzie gdy wszystko ocieplę. Tylko kiedy to będzie.......

----------


## Daniellos_

> Witam szanownych forumowiczów i forumowiczki 
> 
> mam pewien problem, zastanawiam się gdzie umiejscowić poniższą przepustnicę:
> 
> 
> ...


A powiedzcie mi od czego ta przepustnica? to jest wylot rury z okapu kuchennego?

----------


## sebcioc55

> A powiedzcie mi od czego ta przepustnica? to jest wylot rury z okapu kuchennego?


Tak  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
coś się jednak dzieje w tym dzienniku  :wink:  Ponieważ drenaż do kanalizacji deszczowej jest ukończony w 90% to mogłem w końcu do niego podłączyć "dach". Jeszcze jedno o drenażu, rurę zasypałem piachem płukanym i na to poszła jeszcze geoszmata żeby piach sie nie wymieszał z tym co nad nim.



Aby połączyć spusty z rynien musiałem się jakoś zreduować z rury fi90 na fi 110, jeździłem szukałem nigdzie nie ma, na koniec pojechałem do hurtowni gdzie kupiłem rynny, no i tam mieli takie o to fajne osadniki galeco z takim sitkiem w srodku, droooogie jeden za 35zł, no ale w końcu mamy święta to se kupiłem  :cool:  kolor szary, bo był lepszy niż kolor kupy  :wink: 



Zamontowałem tylko jeden komplet bo zrobiło się ciemno, wyglada to tak. Jestem zadowolony, wyszła profeska  :yes: 





Ci bardziej spostrzegawczy zauważyli pewnie że coś tam mam przylepione od dołu. Jest to gres, który przyklejam już chyba z 3 miesiące i jeszcze wszystkiego nie przykleiłem co chciałem  :wink:  już kiedyś o nim pisałem ale nie pokazywałem. W każdym bądź razie już jest w większości. Wygląda to jeszcze tak, w rzeczywistości i jak świeci słonce to ładniej wygląda, bo tutaj tak ponuro.



Jak juz sobie chodziłem wokół domu i robiłem zdjęcia to zrobiłem też zdjęcie mojej wyrzygowni. Definitywnie musze ją przenieść, bo jakby mi tak tynk orzygała to bym się wpienił.

 

To by było na tyle. Życzę wszystkim czytającym, budującym i leniącym się wesołych Świąt  :smile:  Żebyście odpoczeli i nabrali siły do działania  :smile:

----------


## cob_ra

Na cokół dałeś zwykłe płytki gresowe?

----------


## bob_budownik

Odnośnie wyrzygowni to mi zaczęło tez się sączyć, mam lekka smużke z tylu domu.
Seba gdzie masz reku? Na poddaszu?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Na cokół dałeś zwykłe płytki gresowe?


Tak. Na styropian poszła siatka z klejem i na to przykleiłem płytki adesilexem P9. Płytki dokładnie takie tylko ze drugi gatunek i cena ok 30zł/m^2. Niestety teraz bym połozył najpierw płytki a potem dołożył opaskę przeciwwysadzinową. Bo tak to musiałem te wszystkie górne płytki docinać! To było prawie 50mb cięcia. Zużyłem 3 tarcze po 30zł dedry. No i ile czasu więcej. W ogóle teraz to bym zrobił pionową opaskę..

----------


## sebcioc55

> Odnośnie wyrzygowni to mi zaczęło tez się sączyć, mam lekka smużke z tylu domu.
> Seba gdzie masz reku? Na poddaszu?


Nie, reku mam w domu, w pom. tech. Ale rury na poddaszu mam niezaizolowane od góry, Jak je zaizoluje to spróbuję ten szczyt umyc jeszcze karcherem, może potem będzie lepiej, choć wątpię.

EDIT: reku mam dokładnie 79cm za czerpnią, widać ją na zdjęciu, to ta niższa kratka.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To może se zrób te wyrzygownię tak:



Myślisz czemu te kominy są tak odsunięte od ściany, he???

----------


## sebcioc55

> To może se zrób te wyrzygownię tak:
> 
> 
> 
> Myślisz czemu te kominy są tak odsunięte od ściany, he???


przeceż to są turbo kominy do gazu ;> jeszcze u angoli gdzie oni nie mają pojęcia co to jest WM  :wink:  Przemko, czyżbyś Ty już zaczął Święta?  :stir the pot:  :cool: 

EDIT: a dobra teraz skumałem że proponujesz sam sposób odsunięcia rury od ściany. Niestety to by wygladało hu**** tak jak te kominy u lewostronnych  :wink:  Zrobię wyrzutnie w desce wiatrowej i będzie zajebiście.

----------


## bob_budownik

Pom Tech masz ogrzewane? Ja mam na poddaszu nieogrzewanym i powiedzieli mi ze jak otule, ocieplę reku to problem zniknie ( ma być minimum 5st). Mam reku na poziomie wyrzutni i ponoć skropliny zamarzają w syfonie i się przelewa. Ocieple to na wiosnę i się sprawdzi za rok.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Pom Tech masz ogrzewane? Ja mam na poddaszu nieogrzewanym i powiedzieli mi ze jak otule, ocieplę reku to problem zniknie ( ma być minimum 5st). Mam reku na poziomie wyrzutni i ponoć skropliny zamarzają w syfonie i się przelewa. Ocieple to na wiosnę i się sprawdzi za rok.


No kurde a jak nie ogrzewane w domu ;>? Nawet jakby tam ani jednej rurki nie było to i tak było by ciepło. Mam tam PC, 300l ciepłej wody, rozdzielacz, sporo rur w podłodze, pralke, suszarke. To najcieplejsze pomieszczenie w domu  :smile:  Ja obwiniam za taki stan rzeczy nieocieplone rury nawiewne i wywiewne, stąd mi pizga z wentylacji i pewnie ta wyrzutnia tak rzyga, ale zastanawia mnie czemu tak na czarno ;> to chyba jakiś szatański pomiot  :roll eyes:

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam
Wszystkiego Najlepszego w Nowym Roku.
Dobrze jest czytać dzienniki .Można ustrzec się wielu błędów. Teraz wiem ,że wyrzutnia na 100 % nie będzie w szczycie.
Mam pytanie .Wyczytałem kiedyś ,że kupiłeś wkrętarkę ,jak Ci się sprawuje ,co to za firma.Zbliżam się do chwili ,że też będę  musiał kupić.Pobieżnie jeszcze raz przeczytałem Twój dziennik ,ale nie mogłem tego opisu odszukać.
Jeszcze jedna sprawa .Kończysz już budowę ,a kupowałeś wiele sprzętów, może chcesz się teraz części pozbyć ?
Miłego dnia J.Korona.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Witam
> Wszystkiego Najlepszego w Nowym Roku.
> Dobrze jest czytać dzienniki .Można ustrzec się wielu błędów. Teraz wiem ,że wyrzutnia na 100 % nie będzie w szczycie.
> Mam pytanie .Wyczytałem kiedyś ,że kupiłeś wkrętarkę ,jak Ci się sprawuje ,co to za firma.Zbliżam się do chwili ,że też będę  musiał kupić.Pobieżnie jeszcze raz przeczytałem Twój dziennik ,ale nie mogłem tego opisu odszukać.
> Jeszcze jedna sprawa .Kończysz już budowę ,a kupowałeś wiele sprzętów, może chcesz się teraz części pozbyć ?
> Miłego dnia J.Korona.


wkrętarkę kupiłem czerwoneko meec'a z juli. Na prawdę moge polecić, trochę nią popracowałem i jest konkretna. Mam akumulatory 3Ah i długo trzymają.
Co do sprzętów to kupowałem ale w sumie nie wiem czy czegoś bym się pozbył  :wink:  niwelator używam na bieżąco (teraz przerwa bo ZIMA) i jeszcze bedę go używał wielokrotnie na zewnątrz i przy garażu. Więc nie mam nic do sprzedania  :smile:

----------


## hektor80

Jak sprawuje się reku w te mrozy? Jak zużycie prądu?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jak sprawuje się reku w te mrozy? Jak zużycie prądu?


Witam. Reku sprawuje się dobrze, wymiennik jeszcze mi nie zamarzł ani razu na razie było chyba max -11*C. Niestety wstyd sie przyznać ale wełny na górze jeszcze nie rozłożyłem i kanały od góry są odsłonięt w większosci, więc wieje z nich zimnem i odzysk jest mizerny. Obiecuję że to niedługo dokończę  :roll eyes: 
Co do zużycia prądu to standardowo I bieg - 17W, II bieg - 63W, III bieg 160W. Nie mam żadnych nagrzewnic więc jest tak jak latem. Reku nie chodzi u mnie cały czas, ponieważ po pierwsze za bardzo jeszcze mi wychładza dom i PC musi gonić za nim, a to bez sensu. Drugie to jak chodzi non stop to wysusza powietrze, nie mam jeszcze żadnego GWC (chociaż ggwc chyba zrealizuję na DZ od pompy). Więc u mnie chodzi w dzien jak jestem w domu, na noc wyłączam i rano wietrze. Tak jak pisałem u Wariata, pomimo wyłączonej centrali i tak coś tam dmucha, lekko bo lekko ale jest. W domu mam wilgotność 50-63%, reku szybko ją potrafi zaniżyc, niecałe dwa dni wiania bez przerwy i mogę zrobić poniżej 50 spokojnie. Więc na przyszłość do zrobienia sterowania za pomocą pomiaru wilgotności i dwutlenku węgla, chociaż nie wiem czy sama wilgotność tego nie załatwi, bo wilgotność jest od zycia i ludzi, więc jedno z drugim jest powiązane. Zrobię to bez problemu jak zepnę centrale z moją automatyką.

----------


## hektor80

Te biegi są na sztywno zdefiniowane? Czy można ustawić coś pomiędzy I a II ? Różnica w poborze prądu pomiędzy I biegiem a II jest dość spora...

----------


## sebcioc55

Żeby nie było tak ponuro to pokażę pare aktualnych zdjęć  :wink: 













cdn ...

----------


## Daniellos_

Jaka tam jest dzicz!  :smile:  Pięknie się prezentuje w białym ubranku.

Nie wiem ile zapłaciłeś za działkę, ale na północnych rubieżach nowosybirska pewnie nadal podobne ziemie darmo rozdają i wymagają jedynie zasiedlenia  :wink: 

skuterkiem tam pomykasz?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Te biegi są na sztywno zdefiniowane? Czy można ustawić coś pomiędzy I a II ? Różnica w poborze prądu pomiędzy I biegiem a II jest dość spora...


są na sztywno, ale sa dwa potencjometry które to regulują w pewnym stopniu, cytując instrukcje:




> Funkcja regulacji prędkości wentylatorów
> Na tablicy sterowniczej znajdują się 4 różne opcję prędkości wentylatora: ,,Niska”, ,,Średnia”, ,Wysoka”, ,,Boost”. Te prędkości wentylatora są fabrycznie ustawione na określone wartości. Maksymalną prędkością wentylatora jest prędkość,,Boost”. Jeżeli wymagana jest zmiana  fabrycznych nastaw prędkości wentylatora, nastawy prędkości ,,Niskiej” i ,,Wysokiej” można zmieniać za pomocą potencjometrów na tablicy sterowniczej. Układ sterowania automatycznie ustawia wartość prędkości ,,Średniej” poprzez obliczenie średniej z dwóch wartości prędkości: ,,Wysokiej” i ,,Niskiej”. 
> Uwaga: Jeżeli prędkość ,,Niska” jest ustawiona na najwyższą wartość, a prędkość ,,Wysoka” na najniższą wartość, centrala kontynuuje pracę zgodnie z ustawieniami fabrycznymi. Wartości fabrycznych ustawień można zmieniać.


A tak na prawdę to zimą używam tylko I biegu, i czasami trybu boost do wietrzenia. Latem drugi bieg częściej zwłaszcza wieczorem żeby wpuścić z bypassem wiecej chłodnego powietrza
EDIT: w trybie boost centrala zużywa 180W 




> Jaka tam jest dzicz!  Pięknie się prezentuje w białym ubranku.
> 
> Nie wiem ile zapłaciłeś za działkę, ale na północnych rubieżach nowosybirska pewnie nadal podobne ziemie darmo rozdają i wymagają jedynie zasiedlenia 
> 
> skuterkiem tam pomykasz?


u mnie działka rolna kosztuje 20zł/ m ^2 ale to nawet nie jest wioska  :wink:  Działka budowlana uzbrojona przy wsi to już cena 40-50 zł/m^2. A jeżdżę quadem ojczyma, jak go nie ma to latam nim od czasu do czasu żeby nie umarł z zimna  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Idąc za ciosem zdam relację z dnia dzisiejszego - normalnie dziennik się z powrotem robi  :smile: 
Dzisiaj tak sobie patrze i patrze, a tu taka niespodzianka:



ponieważ w domu ciepło, na dworze zimno, wentylacje akurat w nocy miałem wyłączoną więc się wykropliło. Od góry puszka rozprężna wygląda tak:



była to najwyższa pora aby zrobić to:



Wyrównałem i dosypałem regranulatu, znalazłem potrzebne okablowanie i położyłem wełnę. Jak widać rury od WM są na górze regranulatu tuż pod wełną. Jak skończe wszystko to będzie ameryka.



wełnę na wymiar rozcinam tak, piłką do drewna:



niestety czasami trafiają się niespodzianki w postaci łat - teraz już wiem że w niektórych miejscach nie były konieczne, wystarczył przy ścianie 2x profil UD30:



Jak już tak się gapiłem na ten sufit to zauważyłem też taaaaakie coś w moim super obniżonym suficie:



na odcinku 3,5m( na środku najdłuższego boku) obniżył mi się ten sufit, to chyba wina tego że ostatni na górze troche latałem bez wyczucia a wiązary jeszcze nie usztywnione ostatecznie płytami OSB więc coś tam musiałem poruszyć i jebło. Ponieważ znam kazdy cm tego domu, wlazłem na góre i podniosłem odpowiednie wieszaki o te pare mm (były to wieszaki obrotowe). Poprawiłem i jest tak, dam akryl i będzie git  :smile: 



Mam nadzieje że po prostu profile się ześlizgnęły z wieszaków lekko pod wpływem moich skoków bo ich nie dociągnąłem przy montażu. Jeżeli się znowu obniży to będę musiał poważniej zaingerować w tą konstrukcję, a tak mi się nie chce....

----------


## aiki

Jaki masz wyłaz na strych?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jaki masz wyłaz na strych?


Kupiłem takie  w lokalnej hurtowni za 214 zł. Chciałem najtańsze bo i tak mam wejście z tarasu, podłączyłem je tylko pod alarm w razie W. W przyszłości będę chciał tam zrobić jakąś własną, wygodniejszą konstrukcję.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale mnie się te białe drzwi podobają! Pragnąłem takich, ale żona na to, że jej się z domem babci kojarzą  :Confused:  Tym bardziej gratuluję.

----------


## karster

Wiem, wiem, ze na wszystko przyjdzie czas ale te listewki przypodłogowe by zwieczyły Twój kawal dobrej roboty. Jest super  :Smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ale mnie się te białe drzwi podobają! Pragnąłem takich, ale żona na to, że jej się z domem babci kojarzą  Tym bardziej gratuluję.


Drzwi zawsze można wymienić (BTW nie wiem u której babci Twoja żona widziała takie drzwi  :wink:  ), a skoro mi Przemek przypomniałeś, to podczas montażu drzwi popełniłem babola, całkiem niezłego  :wink: 
Otóż wszystkich drzwi miałem 7 szt, ponieważ mam dwie łazienki a w nich płytki na ścianach to zamówiłem 2 regulowane ościeżnice 160-180, a reszta 140-160. Ponieważ to było dawno to całkiem o tym zapomniałem  :big grin:  no i pierwsze drzwi zamontowałem do łazienki - wiadomo. Jak się później okazało były to te z mniejsza ościeżnicą! która okazała się i tak pasować, wszystko by było spoko gdyby nie to że ta duża ościeżnica ma min 16cm a mur w ostatnim pokoju mam 15cm  :mad:  :WTF:  ale sie wtedy wkur***** zostały mi ostatnie drzwi a tu taki zonk. Najlepsze w tym wszystkim jest to, że jak montowałem drzwi do WC to nie wiem jakim cudem ale tam wstawiłem tą szerszą ościeżnicę, nawet się nie kapnąłem  :big grin:  Nie mogłem tak zostawić więc zabrałem się za demnotaż, skoro zamontowałem to i zdemontuje  :yes: 





wycinałem po chamsku piłą do drewna, jak widac na drugiej fotce od strony zawiasów piana weszła głębiej, a to dlatego że z drugiej strony nie było miejsca żeby wcisnąć pistolet, tyle ile wstrzeliłem tyle weszło. Całą piane z ościeżnicy i otworu drzwiowego wyskrobałem i osadziłem drzwi na nowo, teraz jest dobrze  :smile:  




> Wiem, wiem, ze na wszystko przyjdzie czas ale te listewki przypodłogowe by zwieczyły Twój kawal dobrej roboty. Jest super


Panie, mam te listwy, montuje je już 2 tyg  :smile:  ale ostatnio zdałem sobie sprawę że jak je będę ciął i przyłoże do ościeżnicy to będzie widać kawałek miejsca cięcia, które nie będzie białe! podobno daje sie wszędze akryl ale ja tego nie zrobię, bo mi się nie podoba. Więc kupiłem biały matowy spray i miejsca cięcia będę malował. Na razie robię na górze, bo mi pizga z wentylacji. Listwy nie zając nie uciekną  :tongue:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hehe, też wycinałem ościeżnicę, ale ją najsamprzód wcisnąłem na chama w zbyt ciasny otwór (tak z 3mm na górze brakowało), potem tłukłem to gumowym młotkiem, potem brzeszczotem próbowałem dół podciąć, a na koniec, zostawiłem. Kiedy już ościeżnica miała czarne dziury, podłoga rysy, a pianka związała, to wyciąłem, podkułem nadproże i wstawiłem po bożemu. Ta czarna guma się nawet zmyła, a podłogę pociągnąłem prontem i jakoś jest.

Listwy przy ościeżnicach zakończ zaślepką:



tylko białą weź i na kleju bezbarwnym osadź.

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak dziennik to dziennik. Dzisiaj znowu trochę położyłem wełny, niestety. Dlaczego niestety powiem na koniec.
Wełnę kłade najpierw tam gdzie najbardziej wieje i wywiewa regranulat co powoduje przmarzanie wieńca, co widać na zdjęciu termowizyjnym w kuchni od wewnątrz:



To jest akurat kuchnia która dzisiaj niestety ociepliłem wełną. Poniżej też kuchnia tylko że od góry. Widać kanały wywiewne i odprowadzenie powietrza z okapu.



Tak to wygląda po położeniu wełny. Widać też korytko kablowe, pod nim wycinałem osobny kawałek wełny, zdecydowanie bardziej wole pracować ze styropianem...







Otwór na rure od okapu wycinany na styk rurą spiro  :smile: 



Poniżej pare zdjęć tego co zrobiłem wcześniej:





tutaj mamy duży mostek pod wiązarem na granicy wełna/regranulat - ktoś wie czemu to tak ? Moze ciepło spod wełny szuka najprostszej drogi ucieczki?



tutaj podobna sytuacja, na zdjęciu ściana szczytowa, widać że koniecznie musze ją ocieplić - pójdzie na nią 10cm EPS 037.



to znowu zdjęcie nad pomieszczeniem technicznym, widać że wieniec jest duuużym mostkiem - brak wełny.



Tutaj jako ciekawostka specjalnie niezaizolowana końcówka wyrzutni, widać jak dużo ciepła ucieka wentylacja - która to podczas robienia zdjęcia nie była włączona!
Teraz dwa najciekawsze zdjęcia, które będę jeszcze badał:





Pierwsze przedstawia temperaturę powierzchni 40cm regranulatu. Drugie pokazuje tą samą temperaturę, tylko że 20cm wełny która lezy na regranulacie. Różnica jest na poziomie 0,1*C , czy aby na pewno opłacało mi się wydać 2000zł na wełnę? Temperatura na zewnątrz podczas zdjęć to -0,5*C. Wszystko to będę monitorował jak znajdę czas, mam czujniki temp na wełnie, pomiędzy wełną a regranulatem oraz na dnie regranulatu. Wszystko musi być wytestowane  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam czytających

EDIT: zapomniałem napisać czemu niestety ociepliłem wełną, a no dlatego że w kuchni nie mam jeszcze dokończonego oświetlenia wpuszczanego ! które musze zamontować od góry. Więc wszystko to co dzisiaj zrobiłem będę musiał podnieść, zrobić światełka i położyć jeszcze raz  :bash:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Hehe, też wycinałem ościeżnicę, ale ją najsamprzód wcisnąłem na chama w zbyt ciasny otwór (tak z 3mm na górze brakowało), potem tłukłem to gumowym młotkiem, potem brzeszczotem próbowałem dół podciąć, a na koniec, zostawiłem. Kiedy już ościeżnica miała czarne dziury, podłoga rysy, a pianka związała, to wyciąłem, podkułem nadproże i wstawiłem po bożemu. Ta czarna guma się nawet zmyła, a podłogę pociągnąłem prontem i jakoś jest.
> 
> Listwy przy ościeżnicach zakończ zaślepką:
> 
> 
> tylko białą weź i na kleju bezbarwnym osadź.


nie podoba mi się  :big tongue:  listwy mam białe prostokątne z mdf, nie ma chyba takich końcówek, a z resztą mi nie pasują, więc będzie spray. Jak bedzie wyglądać z dupy to będę myślał  :wink:

----------


## karster

Nie no po prostu zajebiste  :yes: Sorki, nie miałem lepszego słowa by to ująć - tą kamerą wyeliminujesz możliwie wszelkie mostki. Rewelacja. Tylko taka kamerka to nie tani biznes jeśli mówimy o profesjonalnym sprzęcie. Będę musiał mocno poprosić kolegę z lat szkolnych/ studiów bo pracuje w Lafarge i mają tam takie kamery za kilkanaście kzł (a może lepiej - nie pamiętam, wiem, że nie tanie). Chyba każdy powinien pobawić się termowizją w swoim domku - niejeden by się zapewne mooooocno zdziwił :jaw drop: 

Pozdrawiam, Karol

----------


## karster

> listwy mam białe prostokątne z mdf,  będzie spray. Jak bedzie wyglądać z dupy to będę myślał


Wydaje mi się, że powierzchnia przed malowaniem musi zostać maksymalnie wygładzona (bo pewnie listwy też są gładkie). Jak psikniesz szprajem  to będzie bardzo mocno widać pory. Chyba że naniesiesz wiele warstw albo wcześniej czymś to zaszpachlujesz (szpachla do drewna).

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wydaje mi się, że powierzchnia przed malowaniem musi zostać maksymalnie wygładzona (bo pewnie listwy też są gładkie). Jak psikniesz szprajem  to będzie bardzo mocno widać pory. Chyba że naniesiesz wiele warstw albo wcześniej czymś to zaszpachlujesz (szpachla do drewna).


hehehe  :big grin: 

Mi bardziej chodzi o milimetr może dwa w miejscu gdzie listwa dochodzi do drzwi. Wszystkie inne połączenia będą pod kątem 45*.  Na zdjęciu widać że ościeżnica leciutko w powietrzu, normalnie tego nie widać ale jak listwe przyłozyłem to już kuje w oko. Pomyślę co z tym zrobić. A specjalnie frezowałem ościeżnicę żeby ładnie naszła na listę aluminiową. Zrobiłem zdjęcie o co mi chodzi, może przesadzam....



EDIT: grubość listwy i opaski ościeżnicy nie jest przypadkowa  :wink:  obie 16mm

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja mam dzieci i ze ścian pisak ścieram, ale rozumiem tę pedanterię. Potem trudno zaakceptować bajzel, ale skoro ta tłusta plama na ścianie ma kształt małej rączki, to chyba warto, nie?

Pozdrawiam rodziców. Przyszłych i byłych także. Każdemu zdrowie się przyda

----------


## karster

> Pozdrawiam rodziców. Przyszłych i byłych także. Każdemu zdrowie się przyda


Dzięki i również pozdrawiam rodziców a także przyszłych i byłych (to drugie brzmi nieco smutno). U mnie chociaż latek na karku nie tak aż naddto to dwójka biega po świecie a trzecie dziecię za jakiś czas też zawita na świecie (planowany termin dostawy za 7,75 miesiąca).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Zazdraszczam dzieciaków  :smile: 

Teraz coś z innej beczki. Dzisiaj zauważyłem kolejne pęknięcie, tym razem na łączeniu ściany działowej ze ścianą zewnętrzną. Jak widać na zdjęciu pojawiło się pęknięcie w tynku, tynk dolina nidy zeta, położony 1,5 roku temu. Pęknięcie centralnie na łączeniu ściany zewnętrznej (beton komórkowy) i ściany działowej (bloczek silikatowy). Pod tynk była dawana siatka w tym miejscu. Temp w domu 20-21*C wilgotność 50-60%. Na ścianie na razie goły tynk, bez gładzi czy farb.



Podpowiecie co z tym zrobić żeby było dobrze? Czy po prostu przejechać gładzią i zapomnieć, czy może skuć ten tynk w miejscu pęknięcia i położyć nowy? Oczywiście samo przejechanie gładzią by było najprostsze i najmniej kłopotliwe/brudzące  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Zostaw to jeszcze niech sobie siądzie na dobre. a potem siatka czy tam flizelina i jazda. Płyty szpachlowałeś więc wiesz o co chodzi

----------


## sebcioc55

Na początku też pomyślałem o fizelinie, nawet o takiej tapecie fizelinowej, jeszcze troche poczekam. Ciekawe czemu pękło... jak się przejeżdża ręką to czuć taką minimalną górkę jakby prawa strona na zdjeciu czyli ściana działowa przechyliła się do wnętrza pokoju. Jak widać kątowniki i płaskowniki G***** dały. Mam nadzieje że na reszcie łączeń takie rysy się nie pojawią.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U mnie popękały narożniki domu - wszystkie trzy, oprócz tego gdzie mam podcień i wejście, ale tam jest tak jakby dwa wieńce, więc może dlatego. Coś jakby najwyższa warstwa bloczków tworzących ściany zewnętrzne się uniosła razem ze stropem i od rogu, po około 1-1,5 metra w każdą stronę poszły rysy. Nie powiem, bo zesrany byłem, ale kierbud przyjechał i powiedział że to nic takiego. Zaszpachlowałem finiszem, wyszlifowałem, pomalowałęm i nie ma śladu. Nie pchał bym się więc w jakieś flizeliny, bo to pomoże jak umarłemu kadzidło.

----------


## sebcioc55

> U mnie popękały narożniki domu - wszystkie trzy, oprócz tego gdzie mam podcień i wejście, ale tam jest tak jakby dwa wieńce, więc może dlatego. Coś jakby najwyższa warstwa bloczków tworzących ściany zewnętrzne się uniosła razem ze stropem i od rogu, po około 1-1,5 metra w każdą stronę poszły rysy. Nie powiem, bo zesrany byłem, ale kierbud przyjechał i powiedział że to nic takiego. Zaszpachlowałem finiszem, wyszlifowałem, pomalowałęm i nie ma śladu. Nie pchał bym się więc w jakieś flizeliny, bo to pomoże jak umarłemu kadzidło.


Wiesz czemu tak? To od wiatru i braku rdzeni żelbetowych wiążących fundament z wieńcem. Ja też je usunałem i na dodatek mam bardziej prostokątny dom i w środku żadnej "rozprórki" . Ale walić to wszystko, pare rysek jeszcze nikogo nie zabiło  :smile: 

EDIT: pomyślałem też o takiej płycie na całą ścianę, chyba by ładnie wyglądało  :smile:

----------


## bob_budownik

u mnie tez pękało i żyje
jak mawiają starzy murarze, Panie zawsze gdzieś coś pęknie, dom sie musi " ułożyć"
....też byłem posrany
oddychaj

----------


## sebcioc55

W ramach relaksu i na pochybel pękającym ścianom obejrzyjcie sobie to. Nieźle to sobie gościu wszystko wykombinował  :cool:

----------


## Daniellos_

Seba czemu użyłeś sztywnych rur między ręku a czernią i wyrzutnią? Są jakieś konkretne przeciwskazania dla spiro flexów, których byłoby mi wygodniej uzyc?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Seba czemu użyłeś sztywnych rur między ręku a czernią i wyrzutnią? Są jakieś konkretne przeciwskazania dla spiro flexów, których byłoby mi wygodniej uzyc?


tak się podobno robi, słyszałem już kiedyś dlaczego ale nie przytoczę tego teraz. Na pewno lepiej dla ewentualnych skroplin. Wiem ze zasada jest taka że sztywnymi jak najbliżej do reku a potem samo połączenie z reku giętkimi. No i sztywne rury się łatwiej izoluje,

----------


## grend

Sebcio jak miałes klejone lustro to jaka grubośc kleju wyszła ?
Chodzi mi o to ze chce wkleic lustro w płytki i ten klej by musiał być gruby na jakies 6-8 mm, aby sie dobze zlicowało i nie wiem czy da rade i czy trzeba bedzie cos podtynkowac na grubośc.

----------


## sebcioc55

Klej po przyklejeniu lustra ma pewnie z 1-2mm. Klej był nakładany punktowo i na pewno się spłaszczył na maxa. Jak chcesz to kup mamuta i na takiej grubości będzie trzymał spokojnie.

----------


## bob_budownik

U mnie facet robił podkładki z jakiegoś pazdzieza pełno ich było. Coś jak jest w "plecach" szafy. Poszczególne podkładki sklejał silikonem bo on nie wysycha. Jak zlicował to potem dał kleju do luster. Potem to schło kilka dni i dopiero potem akrylem wkoło

----------


## hektor80

ja również wrócę do tych spiro.... czy przez to że użyłeś sztywnych rur, czy nic Ci nie "dudni" ? wentylacja jest słyszalna?

----------


## sebcioc55

> ja również wrócę do tych spiro.... czy przez to że użyłeś sztywnych rur, czy nic Ci nie "dudni" ? wentylacja jest słyszalna?


Na pierwszym i drugim biegu kompletnie nic nie slychac. Oprocz rekuperatora, jak sie przy nim stoi to oczywiscie slychac. Jak zamkne drzwi to cisza. Jedynie na trzecim biegu slychac delikatnie szum powietrza z anemostatow jak sie pod nimi stoi (tylko te gdzie jest rura 2x75). Ale na 3 biegu slychac tez szum wlasnie chyba w spiro do rozdzielaczy, w sumie to nie jest szum, bardziej jak wibracje, wydsje mi sie ze gdzies rury dotykaja stelazu ale teraz juz nie pamietam. Jak bede kladl welne to obczaje.
Tak czy inaczej drugi raz tez bym zrobil tak samo, gietkie rury sa po prostu za delikatne i wydaja sie malo trwale.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

I o to chodzi. Wylotów i tak nie usłyszysz, więc lepiej zrobić takie, żeby można się było na nich potknąć i nie zepsuć.

----------


## sebcioc55

> I o to chodzi. Wylotów i tak nie usłyszysz, więc lepiej zrobić takie, żeby można się było na nich potknąć i nie zepsuć.


Ja najlepiej to bym zrobił tak jak anonim, anemostaty, a raczej kratki wentylacyjne w ścianach. Fakt że trzeba to jakoś zamaskować i przemyśleć żeby nie robić żadnej dodatkowej zabudowy, ale wydaje mi się że takie rozwiązanie jest the best. Powietrze nie dmucha Ci prosto w łeb tylko w bok, mam akurat teraz w pokoju gdzie śpię anemostat nad głową i średnio jest, fakt że jeszcze mam nieocieplone rury, ale i tak będzie wiało chłodniejszym niż jest w domu, więc muszę spać odwrotnie niż bym chciał. Ale wszystkiego się nie przewidzi, tak jak np tego że muszę przerabiać teraz pół oświetlenia w domu bo zmieniła się koncepcja  :smile:  dobrze że nie miałem wszędzie powierconych otworów, tak jak to niektórzy sugerowali. Może jak skończę to fote wrzucę  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A ja mam przekaźniki i obecnie przyciskiem w pomtechu obganiam 3 dziury, łącznie ze staczem. Taka scena poranna na adios. Przycisk w kiblu mi się zepsuł i muszę tam sufit pruć żeby się do puszki dostać. Życie.
Ciekawe, ale mogę dwa kabelki przepiąć w rozdzielni i się funkcja przełączników zmienia, a to wszystko analogowo - czyli lepiej. 
Najgorsze, że mój sponsor od załatwiania roboty w Skandynawii robi sobie wakacje - 3 tygodnie i 3 dni netto u rodziny i znajomych w Australii. Kurwa, jak ja mu zazdroszczę!!! Melbern, Sydnej, jakieś Władysławowo nad Wielką Rafą Koralową, Adelajda, Ayers Rock, rugby i barkekju... Madafaker!

----------


## sebcioc55

Czyżby źle Ci było w naszym pięknym, racjonalnym i klarownym politycznie kraju? :wink: 

BTW: ja większośc świateł włączam bezp. z "kotłowni"  :cool:  fakt że mam sterownik za miliony i kupe innych bajerów, ale jeszcze wszystkiego nie podłączyłem, no i najgorsze weź tu Panie wybierz włączniki... pierdylion na rynku, co jedne to droższe, masakra.

BTW2: też bym sobie poleciał do Australii....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ponoć 3600zl w dwie strony i wiza za darmo. Pasuje jeszcze z miesiąc wolnego i kilka tysięcy na życie.
Albo można zrobić ogrodzenie...

----------


## karster

> Albo można zrobić ogrodzenie...


Nooo, chcę bardzo i ja zrobić to zakichane ogrodzenie bo po raz klejeny dzieciarnia mi wlazła na ziemię  :mad:  Tym razem bez szkód poza rozwalonym śmieciami np po workach od cementu czy plastyfikatorach PO OKOLICY (nie na mojej działce a na drodze kilkanaście metrów dalej) ,
Tylko jest jeden problem - ciągle mróz. Ziemia pewnie na 20centów jest zamarznięta. Jutro jadę działać, chociaż front zagrodzę na gotowo  :smile:  no a co do Sydney, to fajną kamerkę znalazłem: http://www.webcamsydney.com/ (szkoda, że o tej porze już dawno mają noc) Za to pogoda z Sydney by nam się przydała http://www.accuweather.com/pl/au/syd...forecast/22889 Zaledwie 25C więcej niż u mnie  :smile:

----------


## jankes789

Jestem pod wrażeniem tak dobrego samobudowania przez Ciebie jak Jesteś informatykiem zawodowo. Inspirujesz mnie !
Sam mam SSO i też chce sam z żonką dużo robić przy wykończeniówce....setkę pewnie już Oszczędziłeś na robociźnie  :smile: ..
Czemu drenażową oczyszczalnie (65 % oczyszczenia) Wybrałeś a nie biologiczną (98% oczyszczenia wody)?
Czemu taki reku a nie inny( z wymiennikiem krzyżowym  który jest najpopularniejszy )?

----------


## hektor80

> Na pierwszym i drugim biegu kompletnie nic nie slychac. Oprocz rekuperatora, jak sie przy nim stoi to oczywiscie slychac. Jak zamkne drzwi to cisza. Jedynie na trzecim biegu slychac delikatnie szum powietrza z anemostatow jak sie pod nimi stoi (tylko te gdzie jest rura 2x75). Ale na 3 biegu slychac tez szum wlasnie chyba w spiro do rozdzielaczy, w sumie to nie jest szum, bardziej jak wibracje, wydsje mi sie ze gdzies rury dotykaja stelazu ale teraz juz nie pamietam. Jak bede kladl welne to obczaje.
> Tak czy inaczej drugi raz tez bym zrobil tak samo, gietkie rury sa po prostu za delikatne i wydaja sie malo trwale.


a masz jakies tłumiki? podłączenie samego reku to już na elastycznym?

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie mam zadnych tlumikow. Czerpnia, wyrzutnia i rozdzielacze jak najblizej reku poszly sztywnymi spiro a potem samo podlaczenie elastycznym.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jestem pod wrażeniem tak dobrego samobudowania przez Ciebie jak Jesteś informatykiem zawodowo. Inspirujesz mnie !
> Sam mam SSO i też chce sam z żonką dużo robić przy wykończeniówce....setkę pewnie już Oszczędziłeś na robociźnie ..
> Czemu drenażową oczyszczalnie (65 % oczyszczenia) Wybrałeś a nie biologiczną (98% oczyszczenia wody)?
> Czemu taki reku a nie inny( z wymiennikiem krzyżowym  który jest najpopularniejszy )?


Witam i dzięki  :wink:  sorry ale nie zauwazyłem Twojego posta. Już odpowiadam.
Wg moich zapisków do tej pory na własnej robociźnie oszczędziłem ok 90 tys (na podstawie lokalnych cen i ofert które zbierałem/podpytywałem podczas budowy). Drugi raz bym oszczędził więcej, ale to wiadomo. Budowa trwała 2 lata, więc wychodzi z tego pensja 3750, więc nie najgorzej  :wink: 
Oczyszczalnia taka bo biologiczna jest dużo droższa, też trzeba robić drenaż, też trzeba ją opróżniać, potrzebuje prądu i w ogóle jest bardziej skomplikowana, taka zwykła jest bardzo spoko bo i po co mi tak czysta woda pod ziemią? Jedyne co to wrzucam bakterie w formie trocin do WC raz na miesiąc (przypomnienie w telefonie  :wink:  ) i to wszystko, za jakieś pół roku zamówię beczkowóz żeby zabrał te 2m^3 skarbów i tyle. 
Reku taki bo ma sterowanie po modbusie, sprawdzoną konstrukcję (bliźniaczą do brinka), chciałem przewymiarowany (zimą to jest minus), kupiłem go w dobrej cenie. Jestem zadowolony ogólnie z niego. Wymiennik przeciwprądowy jest chyba lepszy niż krzyżowy... tak coś mi się wydaje.
UPDATE: no i jeszcze dlatego ze na I biegu zużywa tylko 17W  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

A propo rekuperatora poniżej filmik z przedmuchiwania reku, na dosłownie chwile puszczam go na III bieg i potem z powrotem na I, widać ile jest tam wody (to pewnie też wina niezaizolowanych kanałów na górze), widać też że w rogu przy tej operacji lekko kapie - tutaj reku do rozebrania i sprawdzenia/uszczelnienia.




pozdrawiam czytającyh

----------


## DrKubus

Nie strasz, patrząc na screen'a myślałem że taki zrzut wody masz z anemostatu  :smile: 

Taki sam rekuperator, czeka na podłączenie u mnie na stryszku, ale jakoś nie mam weny żeby rury spiro do czerpni i wyrzutni pociągnąć  :sad: 

PS. Wiesz może do czego jest ten drugi "przyłącz" widoczny na filmie?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie strasz, patrząc na screen'a myślałem że taki zrzut wody masz z anemostatu 
> 
> Taki sam rekuperator, czeka na podłączenie u mnie na stryszku, ale jakoś nie mam weny żeby rury spiro do czerpni i wyrzutni pociągnąć 
> 
> PS. Wiesz może do czego jest ten drugi "przyłącz" widoczny na filmie?


sprzedawca mi mówił ale nie pamiętam, widocznie nie jest zbyt ważny  :wink:  Reku sobie odpal dopiero przed samym malowaniem, jak już nie będziesz pylił. Na początku wyciągnie Ci duuuuużo wilgoci. Na początku najlepiej wygrzewać posadzkę i jednocześnie wentylować na maxa.

----------


## cob_ra

Kupowałeś centralę bezpośredni przez ich sklep online?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Kupowałeś centralę bezpośredni przez ich sklep online?


Nie, chociaż miałem ofertę od ich przedstawiciela. Ostatecznie kupiłem trochę taniej w firmie WIOLDAR z Gorzowa Wlkp.wraz z resztą gratów do WM.

UPDATE: fajną masz stopkę, mieszkasz już? Ewentualnie grzejesz?

----------


## cob_ra

Jeszcze nie mieszkam, ale grzeje od 12 stycznia.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A jesze mieć ręku na nieizolowanym strychu to już frajda po pachy. Opanowałem bestię i już nie zamarza, ale się jeszcze czasem coś poleje.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jeszcze nie mieszkam, ale grzeje od 12 stycznia.


kurde fajny masz dziennik, za rzadko i za mało się wynurzam po za klub samorobów  :wink:  powiesz coś więcej o PC ? bo w dzienniku nie widzę żadnych ostatnich danych? jakie zużycie kWh, jaką temp zasilacz podłogę i ile powraca? Tak tylko z ciekawości pytam.




> A jesze mieć ręku na nieizolowanym strychu to już frajda po pachy. Opanowałem bestię i już nie zamarza, ale się jeszcze czasem coś poleje.


Hmmm ja nie wiem, nie mam żadnych grzałek a mi jeszcze nic nie zamarzło. Może to że jest w pom. tech ma duże znaczenie. No i u mnie max było -15*C.

----------


## cob_ra

Zużycie od dnia montażu czyli od 12 stycznia do dziś to 464kWh prądu. Pierwsze dni chyba 3, poszło ok 110kWh. Sprężarka pracowała 24h/d. Temperatura dolnego źródła nie spadła poniżej 0,5stopnia. 
Grzanie od temperatury 8st do 21. Kilka dni taka utrzymana potem wzrost do 23 i do 25. 

Sterowanie poprzez czujnik pokojowy umieszczony w korytarzu oraz czujnik zewnętrzny. Krzywa grzewcza 22-35. 

Max temperatura jaka poszła w podłogę to ok 38st. Na powrocie nie pamiętam ile było. Jutro rano podejdę to zobaczę. Dziś już nie chce mi się iść. 

Luty przestawiłem  na grzanie tylko 22-6 weekendy całodobowo. Straty są na poziomie 1-1,5 stopnia na te 16h bez grzania. W weekend grzałem do 23. Dziś ok godz 20 miałem 21,5 stopnia wg sterownika w domu.  Rano mam ok 22,5. 

Nie mam reku jeszcze, kratka w kotłowni jest nie zasłonięta, trochę ciepła ucieka wyciągami wentylacji mechanicznej, mam pozakładane takie filtry stożkowe aby syf się nie dostał do kanałów.

Edit: mam 2 taryfy, ale nie mam podlicznika 2 taryfowego wiec koszt grzanie uśredniłem i wyszło ok 45gr/kwh, i do dnia odczytu licznika z 3 lutego wyszło ok 160zł za ogrzewanie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tanio. Ja bym taniej pc nie miał, więc kable to był dla mnie najlepszy wybór. W drugiej kolejności bym gaz zamontował, ale nie było bardzo możliwości. PC powietrzną ma znajomy i płaci podobne rachunki jak ja, ale ma zwykłą taryfę.
Ja tam wolę jak jest idiotoodporne, ale gratuluję rachunków.

----------


## sebcioc55

@cob_ra dzieki za info. Taki podlicznik dwutaryfowy to 500 zł ;P cały sezon będziesz za tyle grzał  :wink:

----------


## cob_ra

Podlicznik jak bedę miał za dużo kasy to kupię elektroniczny, a jak się uda znajomy załatwi z magazynu taki duży starego typu co wymieniają odbiorcą i dołoży się zegar i będzie pomiar w 2t. Dam kolejną rozdzielnie i tam przeniosę bezpieczniki od pc, różnicówkę i bedzie licznik. 

Priorytetem jest wprowadzic sie do końca wakacji. Miało być spokojniej a tu maleństwo się pojawi i we 4 w jednym pokoju cieżko..... .

Przemek, teraz to i ja bym poszedł w grzanie prądem, dał wiecej izolajcji. Ewentualnie samą powietrzną zamontował. Ale człowiek uczy się na błędach i pośpiechu. Ta kasa co poszła w odwierty to bym miał grzania powietrzną na 10-15 lat.

----------


## karster

Czyli wychodzi, że mało opłaclne (lub wcale) jest wykonywanie odwiertów? A w takim razie jest sens nadal zastanawiać się na kolektorem poziomym (jeśli ma się dużo wolnego miejsca) czy najlepiej od razy kupić dobrą PC PW? Jeszcze dochodzi kwestia ewentualnej poprawy komfortu latem.
Wspomniane 10-15 lat to dużo... oby sama pc tyle wytrzymała bez awarii.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Czyli wychodzi, że mało opłaclne (lub wcale) jest wykonywanie odwiertów? A w takim razie jest sens nadal zastanawiać się na kolektorem poziomym (jeśli ma się dużo wolnego miejsca) czy najlepiej od razy kupić dobrą PC PW? Jeszcze dochodzi kwestia ewentualnej poprawy komfortu latem.
> Wspomniane 10-15 lat to dużo... oby sama pc tyle wytrzymała bez awarii.


moim zdaniem się nie opłaca robic odwiertów, jeżeli miałbym je robić to na pewno bym zrezygnował z PC gruntowej. Ja teraz mam u siebie temp zasilania z DZ 2,9*C więc tyle co ludzie na pionowym źródle, a ja na moje DZ wydałem 5k jakbym go nie przewymiarował i miał bardziej ogarnietego koparkowego to wyszło by mniej.
Tutaj jest też kwestia ceny samej PC, one obecnie nie są tanie, w większości ceny są mooocno zawyżone. Jednak jak Jacek wejdzie na rynek to myślę że może sporo namieszać  :wink:

----------


## marcko

> moim zdaniem się nie opłaca robic odwiertów, jeżeli miałbym je robić to na pewno bym zrezygnował z PC gruntowej. Ja teraz mam u siebie temp zasilania z DZ 2,9*C więc tyle co ludzie na pionowym źródle, a ja na moje DZ wydałem 5k jakbym go nie przewymiarował i miał bardziej ogarnietego koparkowego to wyszło by mniej.
> Tutaj jest też kwestia ceny samej PC, one obecnie nie są tanie, w większości ceny są mooocno zawyżone. Jednak jak Jacek wejdzie na rynek to myślę że może sporo namieszać


Oby  :smile: 
A właśnie masz jakiś z nim kontakt? bo miał wrócić do pracy od początku stycznia, ale tel nie odpowiada jego.

----------


## karster

To może od razu nieco więcej napiszcie o (jak dla mnie) tajemniczym Jacku  :smile:

----------


## Regius

Też jestem ciekawy tajemniczego Jacka i jego PC.

----------


## czterylewerece

Nie wiem jak to zrobiłeś, ale zmusiłeś mnie do przeczytania całości dziennika w czasie jednego posiedzenia  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam, liczę na rychłe wieści od wspominanego wiele razy Jacka  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie wiem jak to zrobiłeś, ale zmusiłeś mnie do przeczytania całości dziennika w czasie jednego posiedzenia 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, liczę na rychłe wieści od wspominanego wiele razy Jacka


Witam ! :smile:  no to niezły wyczyn, bo trochę ten dziennik się już rozrósł, pewnie głowa pęka  :wink: 

Jacek jakoś się trzyma, był ostatnio u mnie i tuningowaliśmy PC. Wiem że w tym roku planuje wyprodukować większą ilość pomp gruntowych i sprzedawać, później normalny sklep internetowy itp. Zapowiada się obiecująco patrząc na osiągi mojej PC i ceny w jakich będzie je sprzedawał. Tak jak mówiłem, jak wszystko będzie u mnie cacy albo i nie, ale tak definitywnie to wszystko opisze, trochę cierpliwości  :wink:

----------


## ProStaś

> Też jestem ciekawy tajemniczego Jacka i jego PC.


E tam tajemniczy....

*sebcioc55* masz 5 kW inwerter?
I rzeczywiście wyprodukowała na początku sezonu 3,5 GJ (969 kWh) ciepła, przy poborze 160 kWh?
Toż to COP > 6

----------


## Garażowiec

Nie  no  bez  przesady z tym SCOP 6  , teraz  przy tym sterowaniu   co  ma  sebcio55  , to góra  5 . Ale teraz  juz  wiemy  jaki sterownik  ( softy  jakie potrzebne )  do  maksymalnego wyżyłowania  pc , wtedy  przy  takim  domu  jak ma  sebcio55  scop   z  okresu  zimowego (  na  potrzeby  CO) na poziomie 6  jest  jak najbardziej  osiągalny . Początek sezonu  wtedy z  scop-em  ok 7  ,  koniec  sezonu  scop  troszkę  poniżej  5 , średnia  wyjdzie  ok 6 .

----------


## sebcioc55

> *sebcioc55* masz 5 kW inwerter?


tak




> I rzeczywiście wyprodukowała na początku sezonu 3,5 GJ (969 kWh) ciepła, przy poborze 160 kWh?
> Toż to COP > 6


jezeli tak wcześniej pisałem to tak. Wszystkie dane które podaje sa odczytane z podlicznika ORNO i ciepłomierza Apatora. Aby nie być gołosłownym poniżej zamieszczam zdjęcie zrobione 5 min temu. 





Więc tak, PC od startu wyprodukowała 15,809 Gj ciepła (ciepłomierz nowy, zaplombowany) w tym jest też wygrzewanie budynku. 1 Gj to 278 kWh, zatem PC wyprodukowała ciepła na 4394,902 kWh.
W tym celu zużyła 1371,14 - 480 (480kWh pobrał wcześniej meeting)= 891,14kWh. Więc 4394,902/891,14 = 4,932. Więc podsumowując SCOP wynosi 4,93. Dane od 1 paź do 19 lutego.
Prawdopodobnie osiągnąłem już minimum temp DZ na poziomie 2,6*, więc teraz scop powinien jeszcze się podnosić.
Przeliczmy to na złotówki. 80% kWh to druga taryfa za 0,28zł (wynikajaca z mojego lenistwa, ponieważ nie zrobiłem jeszcze sterowania a i nie chce mi się wstawać i  wyłączać PC o 6 rano  :wink:  ), 20% to I taryfa za 0,63zł. Wychodzi z tego że 713*0,28= 199,58 zł + 178*0,63= 112,26 zł sumarycznie wychodzi 311,84. Mógł bym to przykrócić tylko do II taryfy ale oszczędził bym wtedy jakieś 60zł, ale wstawanie o 6 nie jest tego warte  :wink: 
Podsumowując - wydajność jest zajebista, na początku sezonu przy wygrzewaniu domu i temp DZ 14* COP był kosmiczny, bo >10. Wszytko to co podaje to samo CO, CWU grzeje 2kW grzałką co mnie kosztuje nawet więcej niz ogrzewanie. Dopóki nie ogarniemy tego tematu z Jackiem niestety nie polecę nikomu tej PC w ciemno.

----------


## ProStaś

No i gitara. :big grin: 

Kibicuję, całej Waszej trójce: Jackowi, Tobie i PC... :stir the pot:

----------


## czterylewerece

Czyli w planie jeszcze spięcie wszystkiego z CWU i wtedy będzie można ostatecznie ocenić. Wobec tego czekam i trzymam kciuki.

----------


## karster

No i ja też czekam na dalsze wieści w temacie PC (reku zapewne nadal ciiisza?). Są dostępne PC takie jak Twoja o mocy ok 10kW?

Jak dobiera się rozmiar DZ dla PC? Chodzi mi o kolektor poziomy a nie odwierty (bo te drugie to zdaje się 50W/mb odwiertu). 
Zastanawiam się ile i jakie przygotować przepusty pod fundamentem dla PC.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> No i ja też czekam na dalsze wieści w temacie PC (reku zapewne nadal ciiisza?). Są dostępne PC takie jak Twoja o mocy ok 10kW?
> 
> Jak dobiera się rozmiar DZ dla PC? Chodzi mi o kolektor poziomy a nie odwierty (bo te drugie to zdaje się 50W/mb odwiertu). 
> Zastanawiam się ile i jakie przygotować przepusty pod fundamentem dla PC.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Nie wiem o co chodzi z tym reku  :wink: ?
PC o mocy 10kW pewnie bedzie, z tego co wiem to tylko większa sprężarka i wymiennik.
Wielkość DZ dobiera się na podstawie tego ile energii może dostarczyć nam nasz grunt, wiem że masz sucho więc trochę lipa, musisz dać po prostu więcej rur. Stąd pochodzi poniższa tabelka, zachęcam do przeczytania całości.



Przepusty pod czy nawet przez fundament musisz zrobić tak żeby przeszły dwie rury PE40, zasilanie i powrót. Zrób przepusty z czego chcesz, może być np arot fi75 tylko kup sobie też kawałek rury PE40 zeby wiedziec czy potem ją przepchniesz.

----------


## karster

Dzięki Seba za odpowiedź. Wczoraj wieczorem faktycznie takie same dane znalazłem w sieci. Nie napawa to optymizmem, dla 10 kW mocy pompy i przy założeniu, że mogę uzyskać ze swojego gruntu ok 20W/mkw wychodzi że dolne źródło musi mieć powierzchnię 10 000 [W] / 20 [W/mkw] = 500 mkw - no mam taki teren ale koparka to będzie kopała tydzień i skasuje pewnie 50% ceny odwiertów  :sad: 

Teraz jeszcze kwestia rur - piszesz dwie rury PE40 czyli masz na myśli rozdzielacz poza domem tak? A czy nie jest lepiej założyć go w domu?
Nie znalazłem na tamtej stronie informacji jak skutecznie pobrać owe 20W z metra krawatowego gruntu. Czy jest wystarcza 1mb rury PE40 aby odebrać założoną ilość energii? Jeszcze ewentualna kwestia długości pętli w ziemi, też masz jakiś fajny link na to?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dzięki Seba za odpowiedź. Wczoraj wieczorem faktycznie takie same dane znalazłem w sieci. Nie napawa to optymizmem, dla 10 kW mocy pompy i przy założeniu, że mogę uzyskać ze swojego gruntu ok 20W/mkw wychodzi że dolne źródło musi mieć powierzchnię 10 000 [W] / 20 [W/mkw] = 500 mkw - no mam taki teren ale koparka to będzie kopała tydzień i skasuje pewnie 50% ceny odwiertów 
> 
> Teraz jeszcze kwestia rur - piszesz dwie rury PE40 czyli masz na myśli rozdzielacz poza domem tak? A czy nie jest lepiej założyć go w domu?
> Nie znalazłem na tamtej stronie informacji jak skutecznie pobrać owe 20W z metra krawatowego gruntu. Czy jest wystarcza 1mb rury PE40 aby odebrać założoną ilość energii? Jeszcze ewentualna kwestia długości pętli w ziemi, też masz jakiś fajny link na to?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Tak, rozdzielacz po za domem. A po co Ci w domu? Po pierwsze zajmuje miejsce, a po drugie trzega go dobrze zazolować bo będzie się rosić. Ja bym na Twoim miejscu zrobił tak jak ja, czyli rów a w nim po jednej stronie zasilanie z pętli a po drugiej stronie powrót. Rura PE40 dlatego że przy dłuższych odległościach są mniejsze opory i masz trochę większą powierzchnię wymiany ciepła (uwaga: rura z jak najcieńszymi ściankami). Kupując krążek 200m, wsadzasz go do rowu o długości 100m  i szerokości 1m, lub 1,20m - dwie standardowe łyżki (o krztałcie dowolnym, mogą się nawet krzyżować na różnych głębokościach, chociaż lepiej nie.) Taka jedna pętla to powierzchnia 200m^2, robisz trzy takie pętle i Panie... kolektor jak ta lala  :smile:  lepiej jest go trochę przewymiarować. Wg mnie sprawny koparkowy wykopie takie 3 rowy w max 3 dni po 10h dziennie z palcem w du*** w tym zasypanie oraz ułożenie przez Ciebie rur. Koszt u mnie to 3*10*90zł = 2700 zł. Dalej myślisz że to połowa pionowego kolektora? :cool: 

EDIT: do tego rura PE40 2,4 po 3,40zł/mb = 2040 zł + rozdzielacz 600 zł + glikol ok 1200 z. Za całość 6540zł + troche Twojej robozicny. Studzienka -  zrobisz szalunek i podczas każdego lania betonu coś tam wlejesz wiec teoretycznie za darmo  :wink:  Teraz porównaj to do całkowitego kosztu pionowego DZ, ale takiego rzetelnego i daj znać co się bardziej opłaca. Z tego co wiem to koszt odwiertów to na gotowo ok 100zł/mb więc...

EDIT 2: jezeli juz bedziesz robił odwierty pionowe, bo może miejsca szkoda, ze rozpierducha (ale ta na takim etapie jak jesteś to pikuś, zasypiesz wyrównasz i za rok nie bedziesz wiedział gdzie było kopane) to zauważ tez że w taki odwiert wsadza się U-rurkę czyli dwie rury obok siebie połączone na końcu, coś takiego:



więc "ciepła" rura idzie tuż obok "zimnej" i powrót z PC wychładza zasilanie, oczywiście to występuje tylko na początkowym odcinku aż do wyrównania temp. i wiadomo że na końcu jest dużo wyższa temp niz przy kolektorze poziomym. Ale z wypowiedzi na forum widać że temp zasilania o tej samej porze dla odwiertów jest podobna do tego co ja mam u siebie, gdzieś tu na forum chyba *liwko* podawał swoją temp i była chyba minimalnie wyższa niż u mnie, albo nawet taka sama. Dowiedz się o lokalną cenę u Ciebie za odwierty i wtedy zdecydujesz. Tylko wypytaj o całość, wypełniacz do odwiertów i glikol, powinni wtedy też sprawdzić przepływ i szczelność.

----------


## ProStaś

> , dla 10 kW mocy pompy i przy założeniu, że mogę uzyskać ze swojego gruntu ok 20W/mkw wychodzi że dolne źródło musi mieć powierzchnię 10 000 [W] / 20 [W/mkw] = 500 mkw - no mam taki teren


Błędne założenie.
Na 10 kW mocy pompy składa się moc elektryczna (z gniazdka) i moc chłodnicza (z gruntu).
PC o mocy 10 kW ma - zależy od rodzaju - ok. 7,5 kW mocy chłodniczej. I do tej mocy musisz dobrać grunt.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Błędne założenie.
> Na 10 kW mocy pompy składa się moc elektryczna (z gniazdka) i moc chłodnicza (z gruntu).
> PC o mocy 10 kW ma - zależy od rodzaju - ok. 7,5 kW mocy chłodniczej. I do tej mocy musisz dobrać grunt.


prawda, ale jak zrobi DZ dla przeliczenia "pełnej" mocy pompy to nic sie nie stanie, a nawet będzie lepiej. Przy odwiertach ma to znaczenie bo wiadomo $$. Kolejna sprawa że przy suchych piaskach najlepiej przyjąć te mniejsze wartości "kaloryczności" gruntu.

----------


## ProStaś

Bez dwóch zdań, DZ warto przewymiarować, szczególnie poziome.

Ale wymiennik dobiera się do mocy chłodniczej PC, zaraz po tym, jak się dobierze odpowiedniej mocy PC do domu. 

I jeszcze pytanko. Głośna jest ta PC?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Bez dwóch zdań, DZ warto przewymiarować, szczególnie poziome.
> 
> Ale wymiennik dobiera się do mocy chłodniczej PC, zaraz po tym, jak się dobierze odpowiedniej mocy PC do domu. 
> 
> I jeszcze pytanko. Głośna jest ta PC?


Powiem tak, ostatnio Jacek u mnie był stoimy nad pompą, chodzi rekuperator i mówię mu że włączyłem PC pół godziny temu żeby zobaczył jak chodzi po dłuższym czasie, a on: "to ona jest włączona?"  :yes: 
jeżeli chodzi na minimalnej mocy tak ok 500W to jest mega cicha, jak jest zamknięta całkowicie obudowa to jakieś 36dB z odległości 1m. Dzisiaj wieczorem zmierzę przy starcie i jutro rano jak bedzie chodzić na min, a własnie przeważnie większość czasu chodzi na min. W normalnym życiu jej nie słychać za zamkniętymi drzwiami w ogóle.

----------


## ggdh

Żeby nie wertować całego wątku: na jakiej głębokości dałeś PE40? I jak się to ma do głębokości wód gruntowych? Bo jak rozumiem im płycej woda tym płycej można dać wymiennik i lepiej będzie działał, bo będzie na bieżąco omywanyprzez nowonapływającą wodę? 

A tak w ogóle to SPADAJ. Czytam ten Twój wątek, po tym jak mi pomogłeś i z nadzieją, że jeszcze pomożesz w moim dzienniku, i zachciało mi się PC  :Lol:  skąd ja na to wszystko kasę wezmę? 

Wracając do PC - warunki są takie, że mam: 

1) piaseczek wszędzie,
2) wodę gruntową na ok 1.2m, tak według projektu. Mam zamiar, jak trochę zmarzlina puści, zakopać rurę kanalizacyjną i sprawdzać poziom wody.
3) koparkę łańcuchową i o ile dobrze pamiętam to max głębokości kopania ma ok 1.3m. Trzeba rury PE z glikolem jakoś zabezpieczyć od góry? Piaskiem mogę zasypać -> patrz Punkt 1  :cool:  Tak to bym szedł zaraz za łańcuchem i dawał tam rurę, aby mi się czasem nic nie obrywało w wykopie. Jak coś to szerokość takiego wykopu to ok 20cm, na pewnie nie da się w nim stać ani nawet włożyć łopaty.
4) aha, zważywszy na Punkt 1, a lubiąc zieleń i chcąc mieć ogród, muszę nawieźć ziemi. Ostatecznie rura PE wyszłaby nawet głębiej.

Ile Cię wyszła cała impreza pt. PC? I ile w tym było kosztu wynajmu koparki? Jedna (poważna?) niedogodność u mnie byłaby taka, że musiałbym dać rury przez ścianę do pom. gosp., bo nie dałem nic przez / pod fundamentem  :bash:

----------


## sebcioc55

No to po kolei  :wink: 
Rury mam na 1,8 -2 m tam juz byla woda i rury kladlem miejscami w wodzie. Glebsze kopanie nie wiele by dalo no i wykop zaczynal sie obsuwac. A to wiecej kopania i wiecej $ za koparke.
Z tym otrzymywaniem na bierzaco to tak wiesz  :wink:  za plytko tez nie mozna zeby nie zamarzl. Jak masz wode na 1.2 to i na 1.4 pewnie tez to wypadslo by dac na te 1.4m.
Jak bedziesz mial glowe na karku to PC wyniesie Cie nie wiele wiecej niz inny system CO, a rachunki x razy nizsze.
Wystarczy ze wykopiesz dziure bez rury i tez wszystko bedzie widac  :smile: 
Tyyy fajna ta koparka nie wiedzialem o czyms takim wczesniej. Idealna do kabli i rur od DZ! Mozna sobie rundke wzdluz plotu nawet zrobic  :wink:  takich rur sie niczym nie zabezpiecz, tylko grunt z wykopu. Jakbys kopal na ten 1.3-1.4m i odrazu kladl rure to spoko by bylo. Tylko zeby sie nie obsuwalo.
O kosztach PC juz pisalem  :wink: . Za koparke dałem chyba 2100 w tym tez rownanie terenu po za DZ.
Dawanie rur w elewacji to zaden problem. Troche wiecej zabawy i kolanek. Mialem problem z przeciagnieciem rur przez przepusty i tez juz chcialem dziurawic elewacje. Ale w koncu sie udalo.
Zachecam do przeczytania calego dziennika  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

Przeczytałem wszystko w 2 dni, ale za dużo, żeby spamiętać  :cool:  a Ty masz w jednym paluszku, więc szybciej zapytać  niż spędzić pół godziny na szukaniu  :yes: 

Mamy taką:



i według strony producenta kopie od 1.2 do 1.5m. Nie wiem, którą wersję mamy.

----------


## ggdh

I kupa, 1.2m max i to przy dobrym gruncie. Poza tym chłopaki mi powiedzieli, że już lepiej wyrypać rów szer. 1.5m Bobcatem niż robić 400m łańcuchówką  :big tongue:

----------


## sebcioc55

Fajny system dla samorobów  :smile:  podobno ten dom ma zapotrzebowanie 12 kWh/m^2/rok ..... ciekawe  :ohmy:  Francuski wynalazek, ciekawe ile kosztuje...

----------


## ggdh

Drewniany dom zasypany trocinami? _What could possibly go wrong?_ 

I jak nie musisz grzać, bo masz 25C cały rok to nie dziwota, że potrzebuje 12kWh/m2/rok  :cool:   ojjj chciałoby się tak...

----------


## ggdh

Nic nowego?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nic nowego?


dzięki że podbiłeś dziennik bo chyba już mnie nawet na pierwszej stronie nie było  :wink: 
A u mnie nie za dużo nowości, jakieś meble, dłubię sobie automatykę ale wszystko tak na spokojnie. Jak będzie coś wartego pokazania to na pewno pokażę  :smile:  A jest sporo rzeczy w poczekalni  :wink: 
hmm co by tu jeszcze.... aha teraz PC uruchamiam co 2 dni żeby podgrzać podłogę bo słońce w głównej mierze wystarczy żeby było ciepło. PC do tej pory zużyła mi 1028kWh z czego 85% w taniej taryfie. Co daje 244,66 zł + 97,15 zł = 341,80 zł. To wszystko przekłada się na 17,698 GJ ciepła, które zostało wyprodukowane ze sprawnością 4,79. Ponieważ temp DZ się podnosi, obecnie 3,7*C więc sprawność rośnie. Ale w tym sezonie do 5 już nie dobije. Ja i tak jestem zadowolony bo do obliczeń brałem COP 3  :wink:  Co by nie mówić jestem zadowolony. Niestety nie mam jeszcze grzania CWU ale liczę że wkrótce to się zmieni, bo grzałka 2kW zużyła już więcej prundu niż PC  :roll eyes: 

cdn....

EDIT: ggdh nawiązując do Twojego wątku to ja za gaz zapłacił bym 3x więcej niż teraz, a koszty inwestycyjne zbliżone. Nie mówię już o CWU...

----------


## grend

Sebcio polec jakiś program aby sobie zrobic wizualizacje elewacji. Pewnie to juz masz przerobione

----------


## sebcioc55

Hmm ja miałem wizualizacje z Archicada i Artlantisa, tak na szybko raczej tego nie ogarniesz no i trzeba kupić albo "załatwić". Szybciej i prościej będzie chyba to zrobić w sketchupie. Może nie będziesz miał super jakości ale będzie pogląd co i jak. No i jest za darmo.

----------


## ggdh

Wszystko lecę w SketchUpie. Renderów HiRes nie zrobisz, ale chociaż będziesz miał ogarnięte wizualnie proporcje. Mnie się przydało przy rezygnacji z lukarny i kombinacjach z wymiarem okien.

----------


## pet-pom

Witaj. Ciekawy dziennik. Udało się przeczytać cały w 1 noc.  :rotfl: 
Pisałeś że wcześniej korzystałeś z pompy ciepła Meeting, jak się sprawowała? Masz ją jeszcze?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Witaj. Ciekawy dziennik. Udało się przeczytać cały w 1 noc. 
> Pisałeś że wcześniej korzystałeś z pompy ciepła Meeting, jak się sprawowała? Masz ją jeszcze?


Chyba przysypiałeś podczas czytania. Inaczej nie zadawałbyś takich pytań  :wink:

----------


## B_i_U

> Witaj. Ciekawy dziennik. Udało się przeczytać cały w 1 noc. 
> Pisałeś że wcześniej korzystałeś z pompy ciepła Meeting, jak się sprawowała? Masz ją jeszcze?


No co ty, mi zeszło jakiś tydzień ale melduję, że przeczytałem cały  :wiggle: 

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Mi zeszło zdaje się 3 zarwane nocki i kawałki rano w łóżku  :Smile:  nie wiem jak to można na raz przeczytać...

PS.dziś miałem zasypywanie, oczywiście perypetii ciąg dalszych. Jestem brudny, smierdzę paliwem, olejem, piachem oraz zmęczonym człowiekiem prehistorycznym. Oczywiście robota nie skonczona a było nas  5 + koparkowy...
Ide sie umyć i wypić piwo, albo nie. Ide wypic piwo a potem sie umyć po czym wypije jeszcze cztery  :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

Taa, wypijesz góra dwa i zaśniesz  :smile:

----------


## karster

> Taa, wypijesz góra dwa i zaśniesz


Prorok jakiś czy co? :d

----------


## sebcioc55

> Witaj. Ciekawy dziennik. Udało się przeczytać cały w 1 noc. 
> Pisałeś że wcześniej korzystałeś z pompy ciepła Meeting, jak się sprawowała? Masz ją jeszcze?


Witam,
cieszę się ze jeszcze ktoś to czyta  :wink:  meetinga nie mam już w ogóle. Jeżeli nie masz innej opcji to za te pieniadze mozna brac licząc się z niedużą sprawnością i hałasem (trzeba go sobie dodatkowo porządnie wygłuszyć). Jeżeli mam być szczery to go nie polecam, lepiej wyczaruj więcej kasy i kup coś lepszego. Chyba w dzienniku u ggdh była ostatnio o tym mowa.

BTW: sorry że tak późno odpisałem ale byłem na urlopie w Austrii, tak na snowboardzie latałem, że aż sobie żebra połamałem  :cool:  więc teraz mnie czeka 4 tyg absencji od robót wykończeniowo-budowlanych, a miałem TAAAKIE plany...  :bash:  i pogoda dobra, ehh...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A ja czapeczkę na weekend z gazety robię. Uczcie się młodziki  umiarkowania. Austria, też mi coś. W domu wnuczki siostrzenicy Hitlera było zamieszkać.

----------


## aiki

Ja niestety nie muszę się szlajac po Austriach aby mnie powaliło. Od dawna na budowie nie byłem a od 2 tygodni z domu nie wychodze chyba, że na kontrolę do lekarza czy jakieś tam inne prześwietlenie.
Zdrówka Sebcio.

----------


## sebcioc55

Przemek nie wiem skąd takie złośliwości ale spoko. Aiki Tobie też życzę zdrowia, tak to jest że jak się pogoda robi to zaraz coś się dzieje i nie można nic zrobić. Ja ten czas planuję spożytkować na dokończenie elektryki i w końcu założenie wszystkich gniazdek, bo albo nie ma ich w ogóle albo każde z innej parafii. Wybór padł na osprzęt Ospel Sonata w kolorze czarnym. Są w miarę porządne i nie drogie. Oczywiście można poszaleć z jakimiś szklanymi ramkami ale to nie dla mnie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zwykła zazdrość. Może w tym roku też gdzieś wyjadę. Ostatnio byłem na wakacjach w podróży poślubnej. Kuruj się spokojnie.

----------


## karster

:smile:  no ludzie z fm widać często jeżdżą po świecie. Też bym chciał  :tongue:  także ten, tego Przemek, pocieszę Cię, nie jesteś sam. Ja w podróż poślubną pojechałem z tą swoją ładniejszą połowką na 3 dni do zakopanego bez rezerwacji pokoju w ciemno a był to sierpień, druga połowa albo i jego końcówka. Po 40 km zatrzymała mnie pie*olona policja w takim wrednym miejscu typowo na łapankę. Nie żebym przeginał, tylko seiko wyprzedziłem bo jak to seiko ma słbe przyspieszenie nie tak jak moja zajebista 14letnia fabia hb 1.9tdi  :big tongue:  no i moje wczasy kosztowo wrosły o 100zł choć powinny o 300, grunt że statystyki były OK. W zakopcu miałem pokoik za 35zł/os więc standard był rownie wysoki  :smile:  no ale wróciliśmy już w trójkę a nie w dwójkę także nienarzekamy  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

Chyba Karol niedługo będziemy Cię znać lepiej niż Twoja żona  :big grin: . My to co roku Chorwacja, tylko tam się nam podoba. Ale to nie to samo teraz z dziećmi.

Ale żeby zachować pozory  :wink: , że głównym tematem jest budownictwo, to Sebastian prosimy o zdjęcia postępów.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## aiki

Ospel sonata jest ok. Nie pstryka na caly dom (cichy) no i u mnie w kolorze białym. Część już jest zamontowana a część będzie jak już do przeprowadzki pójdzie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ..... no ale wróciliśmy już w trójkę a nie w dwójkę także nienarzekamy l


 :big grin: 




> Ale żeby zachować pozory , że głównym tematem jest budownictwo, to Sebastian prosimy o zdjęcia postępów.


postępów tak jak pisałem wcześniej brak. Dopiero co zima się skończyła, przez zime jedynie nad czym pracowałem to beerceps no i tak zleciało  :wink:  jedyne nowe zdjęcia jakie mam to prześwietlenie połamanych żeber  :wink: 




> Ospel sonata jest ok. Nie pstryka na caly dom (cichy) no i u mnie w kolorze białym. Część już jest zamontowana a część będzie jak już do przeprowadzki pójdzie.


super Aiki, dzięki za opinię. Po wypłacie zamówię ten osprzęt bo na razie mam po jednej sztuce na testy, nazbiera się tego na parę ładnych stówek.
A co do wyjeżdżania to co jakiś czas trzeba gdzieś pojechać daleko i odpocząć. Polecam każdemu. Czasami warto nawet przesunąć zakup lamp czy włączników o pare miesięcy aby to zrobić  :cool: 
Tak jak mówiłem kiedys, mam pare niespodzianek ale wolałbym je pokazać jak będą na gotowo  :yes:

----------


## ggdh

Ty nie czaruj tylko pisz co z pompą, o której pisałeś?  :cool:  Coś nowego wiadomo?

----------


## pet-pom

> Witam,
> cieszę się ze jeszcze ktoś to czyta  meetinga nie mam już w ogóle. Jeżeli nie masz innej opcji to za te pieniadze mozna brac licząc się z niedużą sprawnością i hałasem (trzeba go sobie dodatkowo porządnie wygłuszyć). Jeżeli mam być szczery to go nie polecam, lepiej wyczaruj więcej kasy i kup coś lepszego. Chyba w dzienniku u ggdh była ostatnio o tym mowa.
> 
> BTW: sorry że tak późno odpisałem ale byłem na urlopie w Austrii, tak na snowboardzie latałem, że aż sobie żebra połamałem  więc teraz mnie czeka 4 tyg absencji od robót wykończeniowo-budowlanych, a miałem TAAAKIE plany...  i pogoda dobra, ehh...


Dzięki za odpowiedź.  Życzę szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia.

----------


## hektor80

sebcio,  jaki podkład dawałeś pod panele?

----------


## sebcioc55

> sebcio,  jaki podkład dawałeś pod panele?


Dokładnie ten tylko chyba był trochę tańszy jak go kupowałem. W każdym bądź razie trafiłem kiedyś identyczny w Mrówce za 1,5zł/m^2 !! na jakiejś mega przecenie, najlepsze jest to że parę dni przed tym skończyłem kłaść panele  :wink:  Jak dla mnie jest OK i polecam jeżeli zależy Ci na jak najcieńszym podkładzie. W jednym pokoju dałem pod niego folię wg "sztuki", a potem już nie bo doszedłem do wniosku że to bez sensu.

BTW: Wesołych Świąt dla wszystkich budujących i niebudujących !  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam w moim miesięczniku. Robót wykończeniowo-budowlanych nie wykonałem zbyt wiele. Dopiero doszedłem do siebie po złamaniu żeber. Oprócz paru dodatkowych kg z nieróbstwa przybyło mi trochę środków i teraz rozglądam się za kostką - do zrobienia jest ok 150m^2. Na razie wygrywa kostka KAMALa K-23 płukana którą mam w cenie 36zł netto. Do tego trochę obrzeży, piach i suchy cement. Znalazłem też ekipę która zrobi mi to za 33zł/m^2 i w tym już osadzenie obrzeży, mają swoją koparkę i robią sprawnie i szybko (robili u kolegi), jednak ciężko się dogadać z ich szefem. Gdybym miał robić sam, wynajmować koparkę i zagęszczarkę, to po prostu mi się nie opłaca... Rysunki co i jak będzie wyglądać wrzucę później jak dopracuję.
Ponieważ kostka będzie 0,8m szerokości wokół domu, ścieżka od garażu do domu i podjazd do garażu to muszę zdecydować gdzie i jaki będzie garaż, chciałbym wcześniej zrobić opaskę pionową od PF garażu aby do niej doszli już na gotowo kostką. Nie wiem jak wykończyć właśnie tą opaskę na podjeździe ale będę się martwił później.
Więc założenia co do garażu to:
- miejsce na dwa samochody + regały itp, szeroka brama wjazdowa 5m, pomieszczenie gospodarcze (warsztat) z małą łazienką 2,5m^2 kibelek i prysznic + schody na poddasze, poddasze do adaptacji.
- fundament to płyta fundamentowa na gruncie izolowana jedynie pionową opaską przeciwwysadzinową 15cm dookoła (zakładam grubość płyty 18-20cm z B25, chciałbym zrobić tak jak santosz tylko zbrojenie pod ścianami nośnymi i tylko trochę się cykam, chciałbym żeby ktoś mi to przeliczył
- ściany z BK500 24cm, nadproża ocieplone i lane z wieńcem.
- dach to wiązary robione własnoręcznie podobne do tych które robił Daniellos, chcę wykonstruować poddasze użytkowe, które latem będzie służyło jako pokój dla gości (o ile w ogóle to wykończę  :wink:  )
- pokrycie dachu to albo dachówka koramic alegra 9 ta którą mam na dachu albo blacha na rąbek stojący - tu się mocno waham. Chciałbym też zrobić dach bez okapów bo lepiej wygląda, z resztą patrzcie sami:









Bardziej mi się podoba be okapu, ale chciałbym aby garaż stał jeden sezon bez izolacji (bo nie będzie kasy) i wtedy taki bezokapowy budynek używany już normalnie może nie być dobrym pomysłem. No i różnił by się od domu znacząco.
Jako izolację planuję jedynie na poczatek dać 20cm wełny pomiędzy dolne pasy wiązarów. W okna pójdą pakiety szybowe montowane w warstwie izolacji na mowo DIY jak anonim. Jeszcze mam pare kwestii do obmyślenia jak wentylacja, usytuowanie drzwi, schody na górę itp.
To by było na tyle. Jeszcze powiem tylko że w domu cos tam klece, przemalowuje niektóre ściany, wykańczam je płytami i robię trochę mebli. Jak wreszcie skończę to się pochwale bo wg mnie będzie super  :cool: 

pozdrawiam czytających!

----------


## hektor80

jakich listw używałeś do połączenia paneli i płytek ? wsuwane pod płytkę? chyba nie wierciłeś w podłodze ze względu na rurki...

----------


## the_anonim

Tak patrzę na opis, rzuty i stwierdzam że nie jeden to chciał by taki dom jak ty planujesz garaż :smile: . No może zamienił by bramę garażową na drzwi i wsio :big lol: .

A tak na poważnie to bez okapu wygląda lepiej (ale to tobie ma się podobać i tylko tobie) co do przestojów bez ocieplenia myślę że to nie problem ale przy bez okapowym dachu jest trochę więcej planowania bo trzeba wszystko uwzględnić u "uszyć dach na miarę".

Ale ty sobie poradzisz bez problemu  :wink: 

Czekam na fotki z wnętrza (nie muszą być na gotowo).

----------


## sebcioc55

> jakich listw używałeś do połączenia paneli i płytek ? wsuwane pod płytkę? chyba nie wierciłeś w podłodze ze względu na rurki...


używałem wszędzie listw tzw "ZET" montowanych w kleju pod płytkę (nie robi się tego łatwo, bo trzeba uważać żeby klej nie wszedł pomiędzy górną powierzchnię płytki a listwę), coś takiego tylko że z dwóch stron ścięte. Musiałem też płytki trochę stuningować bo w listwe wchodzi tylko płytka 10mm a ja miałem 11mm. Dla mnie jedynym możliwym lepszym efektem było by dojściem panelem do samej płytki, ale nie dosyć że trzeba dociąć perfekcyjnie to nie ma dylatacji i podłoga może się podnieść, o czym mówił u siebie Wariat. 
Wygląda to tak:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Tak patrzę na opis, rzuty i stwierdzam że nie jeden to chciał by taki dom jak ty planujesz garaż. No może zamienił by bramę garażową na drzwi i wsio.
> 
> A tak na poważnie to bez okapu wygląda lepiej (ale to tobie ma się podobać i tylko tobie) co do przestojów bez ocieplenia myślę że to nie problem ale przy bez okapowym dachu jest trochę więcej planowania bo trzeba wszystko uwzględnić u "uszyć dach na miarę".
> 
> Ale ty sobie poradzisz bez problemu 
> 
> Czekam na fotki z wnętrza (nie muszą być na gotowo).


Mam nadzieje że ten garaż się uda po taniości zrobić, w środku nic nie bedzie, instalacja elektryczna też prosta (chociaz tu się jeszcze wacham czy jej nie połączyć z domem  :wink:  ), skromna łazienka z tanimi płytkami. Najdroższe z tego wszystkiego to dach, dlatego wiązary DIY i pokrycie chyba jednak blach z bezokapowym galeco.
Fotki ze środka porobie jak skończę, wolę nie pokazywać rzeczy nieskończonych no bo to wtedy nie ma co pokazywać. Oczywiście proces robienia większości rzeczy dokumentuję.

----------


## hektor80

> używałem wszędzie listw tzw "ZET" montowanych w kleju pod płytkę (nie robi się tego łatwo, bo trzeba uważać żeby klej nie wszedł pomiędzy górną powierzchnię płytki a listwę), coś takiego tylko że z dwóch stron ścięte. Musiałem też płytki trochę stuningować bo w listwe wchodzi tylko płytka 10mm a ja miałem 11mm. Dla mnie jedynym możliwym lepszym efektem było by dojściem panelem do samej płytki, ale nie dosyć że trzeba dociąć perfekcyjnie to nie ma dylatacji i podłoga może się podnieść, o czym mówił u siebie Wariat. 
> Wygląda to tak:


Myślałem o tej listwie ale wydawało mi się że 7mm to za mało. Listwa najdzie 2-3mm na panel i zostaje tylko 4-5 mm dylatacji a to chyba mało. Co prawda mam już płytki położone ale plytkarz zostawił mi miejsce na wsuniecie takich listew... rozważam jeszcze profil fugowy ktory mogę osadzic na kleju montażowym z góry po położeniu paneli...

----------


## sebcioc55

Mi się wydaje że to wystarczy, a tak na prawdę będę mógł powiedzieć po lecie jak podłoga będzie się nagrzewać najmocniej. Do tej pory nie zauważyłem nic niepokojącego, panele są bardzo dobrej jakości.
BTW: jak wygląda taki profil fugowy? taki w kształcie litery T?

----------


## hektor80

> Mi się wydaje że to wystarczy, a tak na prawdę będę mógł powiedzieć po lecie jak podłoga będzie się nagrzewać najmocniej. Do tej pory nie zauważyłem nic niepokojącego, panele są bardzo dobrej jakości.
> BTW: jak wygląda taki profil fugowy? taki w kształcie litery T?


Tak, coś takiego:
http://cezar.eu/profil-fugowy-laczacy-t13-t18-t26

----------


## hektor80

Ponadto tak sobie myślę że gdy zastosuje profil Zet to będę miał duże problemy żeby taki profil w przyszłości wymienić (dość mocno się rysują) lub wymienić panel (z jakiś względów)...

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam po przerwie. Chciałem się podzielić moim pomysłem na zagospodarowanie terenu. Tak jak wcześniej pokazywałem chcę zbudować jeszcze garaż z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym i gościnnym poddaszem w przyszłości. Wizualizacje pokazują rzeczywiste wymiary i lokalizacje.
Najbardziej mi zależało na rozplanowaniu tarasu i kostki. Taras będzie spory bo łącznie będzie miał 57m^2, w tym obniżenie z siedziskami, miało to swoją nazwę ale teraz nie pamiętam  :wink:  na razie obniżenie ma wymiar 3x3 ale wydaje mi się że to może być mało jak zjedzie się więcej osób - temat do przemyslenia. Do tego bajla obok i jeszcze kawałek tarasu na jakiś stolik i krzesła czy grilla. Część do siedzena będzie też zadaszona, jeszcze nie wiem jak to wykonam ani jak się wczepię do muru ale zrobię lekkie stopy fundamentowe pod słupy, żeby nie stały na konstrukcji tarasu.
Kostki wyszło w sumie 110m^2, pewnie jeszcze w przyszłości coś dojdzie ale na razie tyle żeby ogarnąć ten burdel dookoła domu i przestać wnosić piach na okrągło. Waham się pomiędzy dwoma kostkami Kamala, albo k-23 gładka szara i antracyt albo k-23 płukana biała i czarna. Opcja płukana duzo lepiej wygląda ale jest 2 tys droższa... a to sporo. Tylko że ta kostka będze leżeć i leżeć.... sam nie wiem.
Podjazd do garażu zrobiłem 10m długi i szeroki na 4 a potem 5m, tak jak bramy wjazdowa i garażowa. Żadnych roślinek nie wstawiłem, ale to pieśń przysżłości, samego trawnika wyszło ok 2100m^2 więc będzie czym się zajmować.
Dobra już zanudzam więc pokaże o czym pisałem:

















Oczywiście jak to wszystko zrealizuję za pare lat to postaram się porobić takie same zdjęcia, ciekawe czy się będzie zgadzać  :smile:  
Obecnie staram się uruchomić 2 etap pozwolenia na budowę aby wyznaczyć garaż i zrobić opaskę pionową PF przed położeniem kostki, żeby już była na gotowo.

pozdrawiam wiernych czytających  :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

Jak ja Wam zazdroszczę umiejętności zabawy takimi programami  :sad: 
Pięknie to wygląda!

----------


## BooM80

Wygląda super  :smile:  W czym to rysujesz, w jakimś AutoCADzie ? Szukam czegoś szybkiego do zwizualizowania elewacji (kolor tynku itp.).

----------


## ggdh

Bardzo dużo można zrobić w darmowym SketchUpie. I do tego jest łopatologicznie prosty.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Bardzo dużo można zrobić w darmowym SketchUpie. I do tego jest łopatologicznie prosty.


Ja wlasnie robilem w sketchupie. Jest za darmo i jak juz sie ogarnie to idzie szybko. Jak sie uzywa klawiatury aby wymiary podawac z łapy to wszystko zajebiscie i szybko wychodzi. Co prawda program jest mocno ograniczony pod wzgledem tekstur i kolorow. Ale mozna w nim duzo zrobic i polecam kazdemu. Jest tez duzo tutoriali do nauki.

----------


## aiki

Przy takim umieszczeniu budynku i garażu będziesz miał wieczny huragan pomiędzy nimi. Mały. Wiaterek w tym wąskim przesmyku będzie przechodził w wietrzysko.
Znam z autopsji więc pomyśl czy nie zbliżyć garażu do drogi albo jakiejś ścianki osłonowej nie postawić.

----------


## aiki

Zaglebienie w tarasie chyba lepiej w prostokącie ale to taka luźna opinia a jakie może by wpuścić tak do połowy w głąb?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Przy takim umieszczeniu budynku i garażu będziesz miał wieczny huragan pomiędzy nimi. Mały. Wiaterek w tym wąskim przesmyku będzie przechodził w wietrzysko.
> Znam z autopsji więc pomyśl czy nie zbliżyć garażu do drogi albo jakiejś ścianki osłonowej nie postawić.


powiem Ci że u mnie i tak pizga bo jeszcze nie jestem niczym osłonięty. 90% wiatrów jest z tej strony gdzie stoi ludizk na niektórych wizualizacjach. Więc będzie wiało w dobrym kierunku. Nie mogę tego już zmienić bo tak ma mw pozwoleniu na budowę i w sumie nawet nie chce bo inaczej mi nie pasuje pod żadnym względem, jak będzie mocno wiać to będę się zastanawiał  :smile: 




> Zaglebienie w tarasie chyba lepiej w prostokącie ale to taka luźna opinia a jakie może by wpuścić tak do połowy w głąb?


no właśnie musze to jakoś powiększyć.... jednocześnie nie chce wychodzić po za obszar zadaszenia.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ciekawy patent z tym, czego nie pamiętasz nazwy. Mój braciak tzrobił podobnie wannę w łazience. Czy to wygodne będzie?  :smile:  nie wiem, ale mam takie skrzywienie, że podoba mi się wszystko co inne  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Czy to wygodne będzie?  nie wiem, ale mam takie skrzywienie, że podoba mi się wszystko co inne


też lubię wszystko co inne i nikt tego nie ma  :smile: 
Nadal nie pamiętam nazwy (była po angielsku), ale inspiruję się np tym:



Wyłoże to wszystko deską tarasową, chociaż się zastanawiam czy nie zrobić tylko podłogi, bo na siedziska i oparcia i tak będę robił poduchy.

----------


## aiki

Jakiś odpływ walnij poza taras z tego dołu.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jakiś odpływ walnij poza taras z tego dołu.


Oczywiście bedzie, pare metrow rury pelnej a potem pare metrow drenazowej, niech sie rozsącza

----------


## the_anonim

Moje 3 grosze :wink: 

Ja to widzę tak:



Primo:
Balia dlatego na rogu bo nie będzie zabierać tyle miejsca na tarasie. Zwróć uwagę że strony ogrodu taras za balią jest nie wykorzystany bo ani tam stanąć ani coś postawić. Strata cennego miejsca na tarasie który i tak "zawsze jest za mały". A wysunięcie bali w róg da fajny efekt i dużo miejsca na inne rzeczy dookoła. A jak bardzo się pokusisz żeby ładnie to grało z resztą tarasu możesz ją zagłębić ale też raczej na rogu tarasu niż tak jak tu na środku:



Duo:
Co do zagłębienia to bardzo fajna i modna :cool:  rzecz teraz. Ale w tym miejscu które proponujesz uważam że zrobisz sobie ku ku. Jak już bardzo się uprzesz zrobił bym tak jak na pierwszym rysunku (czerwone pole) i dodatkowo dać dwa słupy i jakieś lekkie materiałowe zadaszenie zadaszenie. Powód bardzo podobny jak przy bali wychodzisz na taras i łup do dziury. Nie widzi mi się to. Taras raczej bym wykorzystał do rozstawienia stołu grilla i jakiś fajnych krzeseł a to już dużo miejsca zajmuje. Zwróć uwagę że nawet na zdjęciu którym się sugerujesz to zagłębienie jest dość daleko o domu i jest wcześniej duży taras.
"
A tak w ogóle to w mojej subiektywnej opinii takie zaniżenie najlepiej funkcjonuje gdzieś w rogu działki najlepiej osłonięte drzewami z trzech stron jako  taka "odwrócona altana" gdzie nikt cię nie widzi i możesz w spokoju pić piwko a w domu np dzieciaki lub żona z koleżankami może robić huragan. Bo jak zrobisz to na tarasie przy salonie to nici z picia piwka w spokoju.









A najlepiej tak jak tu czego Ci życzę:



To tylko moje prywatne spojrzenie na temat. Planu tak aby było dobrze dla Ciebie.

Pozdro

----------


## walec7_7

Przeczytałem cały dziennik i muszę powiedzieć że jest super! Rzeczowo i fachowo jak mało kto  :smile:  Wszystko dobrze przemyślane i wykonane. Miło się czytało i bardzo dobrze zrobione zdjęcia pokazujące każdą ważną rzecz. Dla samoroba to bardzo cenne  :smile:  Zazdroszczę i gratuluję zakończenia aczkolwiek wiem że jeszcze garaż i inne pomysły są więc dziennik dalej będzie żył  :big tongue:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Przeczytałem cały dziennik i muszę powiedzieć że jest super! Rzeczowo i fachowo jak mało kto  Wszystko dobrze przemyślane i wykonane. Miło się czytało i bardzo dobrze zrobione zdjęcia pokazujące każdą ważną rzecz. Dla samoroba to bardzo cenne  Zazdroszczę i gratuluję zakończenia aczkolwiek wiem że jeszcze garaż i inne pomysły są więc dziennik dalej będzie żył


Dzięki  :wink:  dziennik mam nadzieje że będzie żył dopóki będę coś dłubał, czyli pewnie długo  :wink: 




> Moje 3 grosze
> 
> Ja to widzę tak:
> ............


Właśnie po to to wszystko tutaj umieszczam, bo spojrzenie z jednej strony może być obarczone błędami. Jak rysowałem te wizualizacje to tak własnie myślałem że to zagłębienie jest zbyt blisko, jest 1m od krawędzi elewacji. Jeszcze nie wiem co zrobię, o takim odsunięciu całkowitym od domu też myślałem, ale chciałem aby to było własnie miejsce spotkan i nie chciałem specjalnie kupować miliona krzesełek itp. Tak myślę że mógłbym to zrobić dalej od domu i w środku palenisko, tylko że wtedy z zadaszeniem będzie kłopot, ehhh cieżkie decyzje  :wink: 
Natomiast ta nowa lokalizacja bajli jest idealna ! wpuszczę ją w 1/4 w taras, będzie stała na ziemi przez co nie trzeba będzie drabinki aby do niej wchodzić! Dzięki Anonim! :smile: 
Przez ten gorąc który jest na zewnątrz ciągle chodzi mi po głowie basen, ale to chyba za droga impreza, kiedyś to liczyłem i muszę to zrobić jeszcze raz, taki 3x5m by wystarczył. 
W tym roku planuje tylko zrobić taras, reszte później. Planuję to teraz bo muszę wiedzieć dokładnie gdzie i ile będzie kostki.

Pozdrawiam
seb

----------


## grend

Z basenem się orientowałem i tak 3m na 2,5m i 1,5 głeboki z jakims tanim filtrem i z powłoka przylepiana wycenili mi na 4 500pln. Do tego wykop i i podbudow z betonu we własnym zakresie. Tak ze nie są to jakieś gigantyczne pieniądze..

Jednak dla samego siedzenia w wodzie zrezygnowałem z tej opcji...                        .......na chwile obecną

----------


## sebcioc55

> Z basenem się orientowałem i tak 3m na 2,5m i 1,5 głeboki z jakims tanim filtrem i z powłoka przylepiana wycenili mi na 4 500pln. Do tego wykop i i podbudow z betonu we własnym zakresie. Tak ze nie są to jakieś gigantyczne pieniądze..
> 
> Jednak dla samego siedzenia w wodzie zrezygnowałem z tej opcji...                        .......na chwile obecną


to była oferta na basen plastikowy? Taki samonośny czy trzeba go wsadzać w stelaż?
Ja bardziej celowałem w basen z betonu i wyłożenie go płytkami albo pomalowanie jakąś gumą. Ale to może za pare lat jak nie będę miał co z pieniądzmi robić  :tongue:

----------


## grend

Normalny basen...
To była oferta gdzie na beton byla zgrzewana niebieska folia basenowa. Trzeba było wykombinować aby z tej foli nie było zadnych odpadów i mieć pod to zaprojektowany basen. A wylewka betonowa samorobnie gdy masz glebe która ci się nie obsypuje to 1000pln

http://basensaunaservice.pl/

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzięki grend za info.

Mam pytanie do szanownego forum. W grudniu zamierzałem zrobić ogrodzenie frontowe, zrobiłem wykopy w celu zalania fundamentów pod bramę i słupki. Niestety gdy już byłem gotowy przyszły mrozy niby lekki ale ja nie chciałem ryzykować, słupki bym olał, ale fundament pod brame będzie spory więc wolałem poczekać. Po paru dniach jak mrozy puściły okazało się że ziemia jest bardzo zmarznięta i nie mogłem dokonać poprawek. Postanowiłem poczekać do wiosny. Wiosny nie było tylko przyszło od razu lato  :wink:  no i wszystko już mam gotowe, szalunki itp i chciałbym zalać, ale w głębokich wykopach mam taką oto sytuację jak na filmie:




Woda na głębokości 1m, nie mogę pogłębić wykopu pod fundament bramy - chciałem do 1,2m. Jak myślicie co robić, poczekać aż poziom wody się obniży czy może lać na ten 1m - tutaj boję się że ta masa betonu (fundament pod bramę ma wymiary 0,5x1x2m ) mocno mi siądzie na takim plastycznym gruncie. Co radzi forum?

----------


## cob_ra

No to moje zdanie bedzie takie, poczekaj niech woda odejdzie i grunt się utwardzi. Czekałeś tyle miesięcy poczekasz i te kilka dni. Może nie bedzie padać. .

----------


## aiki

Glina. Lej i nie drenuj. Bedzie dobrze. Dla pewności możesz wrzucić jakieś żelastwo w beton.
Sąsiedzi jak lali płoty to do pełna wody mieli w wykopie. Beton wyparł wodę a plot stoi już kilka lat i jest ok.

----------


## e_gregor

Płot to nie fundament - jak mówią pozostali wal beton w dół bez stresu. Inni robią płoty bez betonu i to stoi (choć to dla mnie już tandeciarstwo)

----------


## Garażowiec

Miałem do czynienia  z  betonem w takich  warunkach . Sypałem  na  początek  chudy  beton  , ubijałem ,  tak żę  chodziłem po  nim  i nie pozostawiałem śladów  później na  to  beton  konstrukcyjny  , u  mnie  dało  egzamin . Gliny  nigdy  nie  ubijesz ,  ale  chudziak  da  się w tą  mokrą  warstwę  gliny  ,,wcisnąć " podczas  ubijania . Ubijałem  ręcznym  ubijakiem .

----------


## Garażowiec

*Płot to nie fundament -*
Prawda , ale trochę  głupio będzie ,  jak  brama  sobie ,, usiądzie"  , albo podczas mrozów  ,,urośnie "o  np 2 cm  od   reszty płotu

----------


## Stermaj

Witam
Ja bym wybrał tą paryję do twardego jak jest taka możliwość. Wody się nie bój. Przed samym zalaniem betonu ją wypompuj wiaderkiem czy inną "pompą".
Nie wiem jak ma wyglądać ta brama, ale jeżeli tak jak na wizualizacji to proponowałbym zazbroić cały odcinek od lewego słupka furtki przez prawy lewy bramy do prawego bramy. Trzeba stworzyć jednolity zazbrojony fundament, górą i dołem, aby słupki nie zmieniały swojego położenia względem siebie co powoduje stabilność konstrukcji. Taki statek na morzu kiwa się ale cały. Czy brama będzie miała 2m szerokości? 
Jak coś źle gadam to mnie poprawcie.

Marek

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzięki za podpowiedzi. Brama to brama przesuwna o świetle wjazdu 4m, cała ma 5,5m, ten fundament to jedyne co ją będzie trzymać, więc nie może się ruszać. Do tego fundamentu musze zamontować dwa wózki które będą trzymały bramę, więc musi być solidny. Po przeczytaniu waszych podpowiedzi zrobię po trochu od każdej, tzn poczekam jeszcze trochę, potem wybiore to co się da (do twardego się nie dokopie bo jak wykopię chociaż jednego sztycha to woda powoduje obsuwanie wykopu) do głębokości 1,2m, wyleję 5cm chudziak, poczekam z 3 dni i wyleję reszte (tu już z gruchy). 
Dzięki za rady, oczywiście jak już będzie finisz zdam relację.

BTW: to ma wyglądać mniej więcej tak:

----------


## Stermaj

Widzę, że teren masz nieprzyjazny pod wykopy. Ja przyzwyczajony jestem do twardych gruntów a u Ciebie to by palować przed wykopami. 
Brama po drugiej stronie będzie miała jakiś "stabilizator" po zamknięciu?

Marek

----------


## sebcioc55

> Widzę, że teren masz nieprzyjazny pod wykopy. Ja przyzwyczajony jestem do twardych gruntów a u Ciebie to by palować przed wykopami. 
> Brama po drugiej stronie będzie miała jakiś "stabilizator" po zamknięciu?
> 
> Marek


Jak się kopie w porze suchej to woda jest dopiero na 1,6-1,8m, ale zwykłych fundamentów bałbym się tutaj zrobić.
Tak brama będzie miała oparcie po zamknięciu, jest dodatkowy słupek z "kieszonką", muszę tylko dorobić do bramy jakieś kółko aby nie szurała mi po tej kieszonce bo się farba pozdziera i będzie rdzewieć. Niestety ostatnio trochę nie mam czasu na dłubanie u siebie bo mam trochę ciężkiej roboty u sąsiada  :wink:

----------


## Stermaj

Kółeczko można dorobić a elementy trące się można wykonać z nierdzewki czy innego materiału, który nie koroduje. Trzeba też przewidzieć zapas na regulację "kieszonki" bo zapewne brama względem niej będzie zmieniała położenie z czasem. 
A co do sąsiada, dobry sąsiad to skarb, pomoże, przypilnuje i jest z kim piwko wypić. 

Marek

----------


## Daniellos_

Sąsiad to następny, u którego można krowy wypasać. Piękny kawałek ziemii. Pozazdrościć....

----------


## karster

> Sąsiad to następny, u którego można krowy wypasać. Piękny kawałek ziemii. Pozazdrościć....


Też to zauważyłem. Mega wielka działka, sam nie mam małej bo 3047 a i Seba zdaje się ma podobną jak ja ale ta sąsiada wydaje się gigantyczna. Złudzenie? Bo jeśli nie to musi być rolnik  :big grin:  bo jak inaczej po reformie kupić więcej niż 3tys mkw i się tam budować? AAa, już wiem jak, tak jak ja to zrobiłem, kupić dwie (lub więcej) działek o mniejszych wymiarach :wiggle: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

To działka 6000 metrów, kupiona dawno temu  :wink:  a krowy już tam się pasą, tylko że za płotem  :cool:

----------


## zawadzony

Tak sobie przeczytałem Twój dziennik po kawałku już chyba z 10 razy i pełen szacun. Fachowiec to mało powiedziane.
Nie znalazłem jednak informacji o kozackich panelach w salonie. Co to za marka/model/grubość?
No i jak Ci się udało pogodzić wysokości posadzki, bo w kuchni masz płytki chyba 8,5mm a w wiatrołapie 11.
Też mam w kuchni płytki 8,5mm i chce to zgrać z panelem 8mm i 2mm podkładu i listwa ZET między to.
Da radę tak cieńką warstwe kleju?
Wrzuć też jeśli możesz zdj połączenia płytek batista marengo z tą podłogą.
pozdrawiam

----------


## aiki

O panelach chyba gdzieś było. O ile pamiętam to AC 5 i testy na ścieranie na posadzce miały.
Chyba, że to u kogo innego.

----------


## zawadzony

Tutaj tutaj, ale to były panele do pokoju, kupione leroju 10mm AC5 za 50zl, test był ale o tych ładnych z salonu nie było.

 :wink:  no co. Na bieżąco jestem.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Tak sobie przeczytałem Twój dziennik po kawałku już chyba z 10 razy i pełen szacun. Fachowiec to mało powiedziane.
> Nie znalazłem jednak informacji o kozackich panelach w salonie. Co to za marka/model/grubość?
> No i jak Ci się udało pogodzić wysokości posadzki, bo w kuchni masz płytki chyba 8,5mm a w wiatrołapie 11.
> Też mam w kuchni płytki 8,5mm i chce to zgrać z panelem 8mm i 2mm podkładu i listwa ZET między to.
> Da radę tak cieńką warstwe kleju?
> Wrzuć też jeśli możesz zdj połączenia płytek batista marengo z tą podłogą.
> pozdrawiam


Panele w salonie, korytarzu i jednej sypialni to Egger dąb western H1024 grubości 11mm o taki jestem z nich bardzo zadowolony. Robiłem testy i pomimo tego że jest klasy AC4 to jest twardszy niż AC5 który pokazywałem wcześniej na filmie. 
Wszedzie pod te panele dałem podkład 1,6mm płytki na podłodze mam na minimalną grubość kleju. A tam gdzie różnica była zauważalna podkładałem 2-3 warstwy podkładu więcej tak tylko w okolicy progów. Panele sa na tyle grube i sztywne że się nie uginają itp. Tej miejscowej różnicy parę mm w ogóle nie widać i nie czuć. 
1,5mm kleju to trochę mało mi się wydaje, może słabo trzymać i musiałbys mieć super równą podłogę i tak samo równe płytki.
Poniżej zdjęcie progu na łączeniu korytarza i wiatrołapu, mam tylko takie a nie zrobię nic innego bo jestem po za domem. W kuchni wygląda to identycznie tylko delikatnie inne są tam płytki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie masz problemu z tą listwą? U mnie panele złapały temperaturę, spuchły i się ostatni rząd wypiął i wstał. Muszę to kiedyś poprawić, ale to jak będę na jesieni robił kominek, to będzie okazja.

----------


## sebcioc55

Cześć Przemek ! już myślałem że sobie odpuściłeś forum  :wink: 




> Nie masz problemu z tą listwą? U mnie panele złapały temperaturę, spuchły i się ostatni rząd wypiął i wstał. Muszę to kiedyś poprawić, ale to jak będę na jesieni robił kominek, to będzie okazja.


nie mam, pomiędzy panelami a listwą zostawiałem ~4mm przestrzeni. Z resztą jak już pisałem panele są grube i na prawde solidne. Dodam że mam je położone przez całą długość domu bez żadnych dylatacji! od salonu, przez korytarz aż do pokoju, to odległość prawie 14m.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Prowadzisz dziennik bardzo merytoryczny więc wielu forumowiczów z niego korzysta, dlatego wtrącę swoje trzy grosze odnośnie paneli.
Panele są zbudowane na płycie z wióra drzewnego i tak jak drewno reaguje na zmianę wilgotności( dlatego stosuje się dylatacje ) i jeśli u Przemka spuchły to od wilgoci ( pytanie skąd się wzięła ) a temperatura ma tu znaczenie wtórne. Oczywiście zdarzają się panele badziewne gdzie zaczepy nie trzymają ale to inna bajka.

Tak w skrócie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Prowadzisz dziennik bardzo merytoryczny więc wielu forumowiczów z niego korzysta, dlatego wtrącę swoje trzy grosze odnośnie paneli.
> Panele są zbudowane na płycie z wióra drzewnego i tak jak drewno reaguje na zmianę wilgotności( dlatego stosuje się dylatacje ) i jeśli u Przemka spuchły to od wilgoci ( pytanie skąd się wzięła ) a temperatura ma tu znaczenie wtórne. Oczywiście zdarzają się panele badziewne gdzie zaczepy nie trzymają ale to inna bajka.
> 
> Tak w skrócie.


w 100% się zgadzam, ale Przemkowi pewnie bardziej chodziło właśnie o wilgotność, która jak wiecie latem  jest największa (długookresowo) u mnie czasem nawet  zbliża się do 70%. Ja kładłem wszystko właśnie zimą i bałem się lata, ale jak na razie jest wszystko ok. U moich rodziców późną zimą jakiś spec kładł panele i wszystko zrobił na ścisk i teraz im na krańcach salonu podniosło panele po pare cm, czekam teraz aż strzelą jak u wariata.

----------


## aiki

Wariat miał kłopoty z wilgotnością (wentylacją). To chyba u niego lało się po ścianach. Pewnie od tego spuchły.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No. Uruchomiłem WM w listopadzie 2016 i jest dobrze, ale panele równoległe do listwy progowej mają dużo większą podatność na wybrzuszenie niż prostopadłe. Mam obydwie wariacje i wiem co piszę.

----------


## sebcioc55

> No. Uruchomiłem WM w listopadzie 2016 i jest dobrze, ale panele równoległe do listwy progowej mają dużo większą podatność na wybrzuszenie niż prostopadłe. Mam obydwie wariacje i wiem co piszę.


też takie mam, po dwóch stronach paneli, przykładowo jeden koniec wchodzi pod okno a drugi 12m dalej wchodzi właśnie równolegle pod listwę ZET (też tam dałem 3-4mm dylatacji ale mega się natrudziłem żeby to zrobić, chyba z pół godziny albo i więcej to robiłem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Właśnie.
Mam takie równoległe względem listwy progowej ułożenie paneli w dwóch miejscach - jedno w salonie i jedno w przedpokoju. W salonie panele zaczynają się od okna tarasowego i tam chyba popełniłem błąd, bo docisnąłem je bez dylatacji. Nie chciałem dawać żadnej listwy, chociaż w sumie mogła by być, to by można było zrobić z 1 cm odstępu. Nie zrobiłem, ułożyłem panele przez salon, ale ostatniego rzędu już nie było jak, bo ta listwa wymagała, żeby panel wsunąć, a tu by trzeba całą podłogę przesunąć 27m2 i nie było opcji. Musiałem więc obedrzeć zamek i zastąpić go klejem. Dodatkowo być może zostawiłem za mało odstępu, ale tam na prawdę nie ma zbyt dużo manewru - cała listwa ma może z 15mm na dwie strony, w tym środnik, więc na stronę zostaje około 7mm. Bałem się, że jak za dużo przytnę, to się wypnie, więc zostawiłem nieco więcej i zrobiło się zbyt ciasno.
Ciekawa sprawa, bo salon ma 4,80 m szerokości i potem zaczyna się przedpokój, który ma chyba 3,30, albo 3,60. W przedpokoju zrobiłem dokładnie tak samo i tam problemu nie ma, a nie dawałem dylatacji między tymi pomieszczeniami. I weź tu bądź mądry... 

Ogólnie jest to dosyć problemowe połączenie, a wystarczyłaby nieco szersza listwa - dodatkowe 5mm od strony paneli. Ani koszt znacznie większy, ani problem... zwyczajny błąd konstrukcyjny.

----------


## sebcioc55

No niestety czasem tak bywa, z resztą dobrze wiesz że ten się nie myli kto nic nie robi.

Skoro już tak sobie narzekamy to ostatnimi czasy po deszczach jak z jakiegoś lasu tropikalnego u mnie woda na działce znajdowała się 0,3 m p.p.t  do tego na wjeździe mam staw przez który nie przejadę samochodem, ogólnie wesoło. Wypompowuje wodę skąd mogę, nawet mi szopę zalało. Nie musze mówić jakie ryzyko wiąże się z tak wysokim poziomem wód gruntowych przy oczyszczalni ścieków....
Kombinuje teraz jak to wszystko ogarnąc, bo nie jest to prostę, muszę zebrać wodę z całej działki i coś z nią mądrego zrobić. Nigdy tutaj nie było tyle wody, to chyba pierwszy raz od 100 lat  :wink:  Miałem też wykopane wszystko i zaszalowane pod ogrodzenie i huj to strzelił, a tydzień przed ulewami miałem zalewać ale coś nie pykło no i mam.... potrójną robotę  :bash:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To jak raz na sto lat, to już drugiego razu nie dożyjesz... czyli chyba dobrze - najgorsze za Tobą :wink: . Średnio to lato się zapowiada, upałów nie widać, wiatr i deszcz. Może wystarczy przeczekać, bo co innego możesz zrobić? 

A tak właściwie, to wydaje mi się, że dzisiaj ludziom odpierdala z wykopami pod ogrodzenie. Jak jest glina, to zrobić wykop 50cm, zasypać piaskiem 20cm, ubić skoczkiem i lać ławy, ale można też wyjebać metr dwadzieścia i wepchać szalunki systemowe. Kto bogatemu zabroni?

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja wlasnie chcialem zrobic kulturalnie tak jak piszesz. Wykopalem dziury i chcialem wlac beton. Zrobilem to w tamtym roku w grudniu bo tak mi dopiero przyjechalo ogrodzenie. Zaraz po wykopaniu prztszly mrozy potem nyla zima pozniej zaczelo sie odrazu lato i czekalem az ziemia odtaja i woda odejdzie. Jak w pewnym momencie bylo ok to nie mialem czasu ale troche porobilem. Teraz mam fose przed domem duze wykopy sie poosuwaly i jedna wielka dupa. Chyba bede musial zrobic jak Ci bogaci, tylko nie szalunki systemowe bo bogaty nie jestem tylko z jakis desek  :wink: 
A na zejscie wody nie mam co czekac. Bo jezeli podczas deszczu dochodzi do -0,3m i tak potrafi siw zatrzymac jak dluzej pada, a ja mam wyjscie kanalizy z domu na -0,5m?? Oczyszczalnia utopiona bo przeciez ona nie jest szczelna bo ma drenaz. Wiec mam problem.
To moze jeszcze z takich katastroficznych ciekawostek: znajomemu mojego kolegi oatatnio po tych deszczach obnizyla sie podloga w calym domu o 3-5cm !! Jakas masakra. Tak to jest jak sie wsypuje piach z wykopu pod lawy jako zasyp fundamentu. Ciekaw jestem kto sie okaze winny i poniesie konsekwencje.
Nie ma to jak budowanie samemu!  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebcio robisz podejście do basenu. Dostałem teraz taka rzeczywistą wycene i troche odbiegała od deklarowanych 5 tysięcy - ale wersja lux, ale i basen miał być troche wiekszy. Jednak w innym wariancie można spokojnie zamknąć się w tych deklarowanych 5000. Ja zaczynam o tym bardziej poważnie mysleć...
> Generalne folia,2 dysze, skimmer, trochę rurek, pompa i filtr, ewentualnie drabink i to wszystko


Jak coś już będziesz dokładniej planował albo działał to pisz smiało tutaj. Ja w tym roku temat odpuszczam, mam nadzieje że chociaż taras zrobię do końca. Oczywiście pod tarasem doprowadzę wodę i prad na przyszłość do basenu, oraz nie będę wykańczał tarasu od tej strony gdzie ewentualny basen miałby być. Z tą ceną to tak średnio widzę aby się zamknąć w 5k. Ja bym robił betonowy i wykładał go jakimiś płytkami + osprzęt, więc myślę ze 10k to by pękło.... teraz mnie nie stać.

----------


## agb

Myjk buduje murowany basem i on mówi o kosztach 50k...

----------


## aiki

Witam!
Uszczelki rozprężne do montażu bramy segmentowej - co polecasz i skąd? 
Pozdro.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Witam!
> Uszczelki rozprężne do montażu bramy segmentowej - co polecasz i skąd? 
> Pozdro.


To się nada, wybierz sobie szerokośc tasmy i jak ma się rozprężać i zamawiaj  :wink:  jest szara i czarna. Jest jeszcze t610 z taśmą samoprzylepną, musisz sam zdecydować co wolicz. Jak dobrze dobierzesz rozpręż tasmy to można lać na to szlaufem i nic nie przepuści...

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam po dłuższej przerwie od konkretnych wpisów. Podobno w lipcu tego roku spadło najwięcej opadów na m^2 od lipca 1951r. - co zdają się potwierdzać poniższe zdjęcia.

Studzienka gdzie są rozdzielacze od DZ - nigdy tam nie było ani kropli wody, w tym roku jest odrobine inaczej, dla rur to nawet lepiej  :wink: 



Rozdzielacz drenażu w oczyszczalni, też nigdy nie było tam wody. Niestety woda tutaj to spory kłopot... pracuje nad jego rozwiązaniem. Obecnie pompa w pływakiem załatwia temat. Jak widać woda 15-20cm p.p.t.....



Tutaj widać wykop pod fundament bramy przesuwnej, tzn to co z niego zostało. 



*Macie może pomysł jak to rozwiacać?* Szalunek i wypompować wodę? Troche ciężko tam by się kopało z takim poziomem wód. Cholera chciałbym to już zrobić i mieć spokój z tym ogrodzeniem, bo fajnie by było mieć je zrobione zanim wjedzie kostka.

----------


## aiki

Wykop obok coś głębszego i tam wstaw tą pompę to dziurę od fundamentu powinno osuszyć na tyle aby można postawić szalunek i zalać to betonem.
Ale musisz kopać głęboko aby w bagienku bramy Ci nie przechyliło razem z fundamentem.

----------


## sebcioc55

Właśnie z tym głębokim kopaniem jest kłopot bo woda szybko napływa i się wykop osuwa... chyba jeszcze trochę poczekam, może w sierpniu ta pogoda wreszcie się zlituje.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. Coś ostatnio mało kreatywny ten mój dziennik  :wink:  na początek chciałem popełnić wywód na temat niedokańczania robót w domu po wprowadzeniu się. 
Kiedyś byłem u rodziny w dużym domu, nie mieli dokończonej jednej łazienki, paru pokoi i tak to wszystko czekało na zrobienie. Myślałem sobie ze przecież jak już się mieszka to jest się na miejscu jest czas bo nie ma budowy i można sobie dłubać aby skończyć, nic bardziej mylnego  :wink:  sam sobie obiecałem że najpierw wszystko zrobie a potem się wprowadzę, jednak życie potoczyło się inaczej i tak o to jestem i mam sporo rzeczy jeszcze do zrobienia  :roll eyes: 
Ponieważ minął już rok od montażu kuchni i wszystko nabrało mocy urzędowej przyszedł czas na wykończenie ściany pomiędzy blatem a górnymi szafkami. Wymyśliłem sobie tam beton architektoniczny aby dodać trochę surowości. Beton przyjechał pół roku temu ale jakoś ostatnio mnie naszło i jest  :smile:  więc po kolei.


najpierw zagruntowałem ścianę gruntem głęboko penetrującym, tym samym zagruntowałem też tył płyt betonowych.





przed przyklejeniem płyt musiałem też zamontować profile aluminiowe na taśmy led, bo później bym ich nie wcisnął, użyłem to tego kleju do listew soudala - trzyma  :smile:  podpórki z GK się sprawdziły





Płyty to beton architektoniczny od firmy mg_concret robione na wymiar o rozmiarach 120x61 i 60x61 tk aby mi pasowały bez docinania, chociaż małe szlifowanko od góry i tak było. Płyty mają 2,5cm grubości i są mega ciężkie. Te w kuchni są normalnie porowate a na ścianie w salonie bedą gładzone. Ogólnie płyty mi się podobają bo wyglądają bardziej betonowo i naturalnie niż te dostępne w marketach. Płyty zaimpregnowałem zajebistym impregnatem na prawde daje radę bo testowałem na osobnym kawałku i woda sie nie trzyma i tłuste łapy po naleśnikach też nie zostawiają śladu  :wink: 



przed klejeniem musiałem zabezpieczyć meble, ogólnie takie dziubanie w już wykończym domu to słaby temat  :wink: 



do przyklejania użyłem specjalnego elastycznego kleju do wielkoformatowych płyt Mapei Keraflex S1. To klej C2TE S1 odkształcalny i naczytałem się na necie że taki się stosuje do płyt z betonu, drogie dziadostwo ale fajnie się nim robiło. Na taki kawałek poszło mi 1/3 worka.



kleiłem na grzebień, smarowałem i ścianę i płyty







Jak widzicie trafiło mi się gniazgko, więc musiałem wyciąć otwór. Najpierw test na jednej ścince i jeb pękła !! :ohmy:  niestety płyt nie kupiłem na zapas bo drogie, więc jak wierciłem widiową koronką to trochę się peniałem, powoli ale poszło  :smile: 



efekt jest taki  :smile:  dałem też 2,5cm przedłużkę puszki



Do cięcia płyt używałem zakupionej jakiś czas temu maszynki (zdjęcia nie mam) i najlepszej tarczy w rozsądnej cenie czyli ŻBIKa  :smile:  naprawdę daje radę, a trochę tarcz już sprawdziłem.



tnie bardzo równo i co najważniejsze nie strzępi, gres 11mm i z resztą te płyty betonowe 2,5cm idą jak masło.



Z efektu jestem bardzo zadowolony  :smile:  dokładnie tego chciałem. Zrobię jeszcze później fotę jak zamontuje ledy  :smile:  Całość prezentuje się tak.





Na koniec jeszcze świeże filtry do reku, tym razem poprosiłem moją pomocną mamę aby na maszynie mi je obszyła, poprzednio zszywałem je zszywaczem biurowym więc nie wyglądały  :wink:  filtr do czerpni to G4 a do nawiweu F7




Pozdrawiam czytających  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Plyty betonowe mi się podobają. Obejrzałem już ofertę tej firmy. Też się obawiam etapu mieszkania w wiecznie nieskończonym domu  :smile: 

Nie mylałeś o samodzielnym wykonaniu takich płyt betonowych? Ostatnio obejrzałem kilka filmów na yt o robieniu betonowych blatów i zacząłem to rozważać. Pewnie mi przejdzie zanim przyjdzie co do czego  :roll eyes:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Plyty betonowe mi się podobają. Obejrzałem już ofertę tej firmy. Też się obawiam etapu mieszkania w wiecznie nieskończonym domu 
> 
> Nie mylałeś o samodzielnym wykonaniu takich płyt betonowych? Ostatnio obejrzałem kilka filmów na yt o robieniu betonowych blatów i zacząłem to rozważać. Pewnie mi przejdzie zanim przyjdzie co do czego


Ja teraz tą ścianę co chcę okładać płytami betonowymi to w ogóle bym zaszalował i całą zrobił betonową podczas murowania ścian  :wink: 
Myślałem o tym, ale żeby to zrobić dobrze to trzeba mieć wprawę i taki dobry "beton" na ścianę też swoje kosztuje więc dużo bym nie oszczędził. Kolejna sprawa to widziałem taką ścianę zrobioną właśnie na niby płyty i nie wygląda to tak jakbym chciał, widać że to udawane. Więc wole prawdziwy beton, który wygląda bardziej surowo i realistycznie  :wink:  
btw właśnie dzisiaj się zabieram za tą ścianę więc wkrótce wrzucę jakieś foty  :cool:

----------


## esechiel

Sebcio, jak uważasz. Czy mogę wybudować płytę fundamentową przed zimą, tak październik/listopad. Jakoś zabezpieczyć ją (folia / plandeka) i zacząć budowę na wiosnę? Chodzi mi o to, czy zima może zaszkodzić dla płyty. Dzięki za odpowiedź

----------


## aiki

Doktorek tak robił więc podejrzliwie u niego.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebcio, jak uważasz. Czy mogę wybudować płytę fundamentową przed zimą, tak październik/listopad. Jakoś zabezpieczyć ją (folia / plandeka) i zacząć budowę na wiosnę? Chodzi mi o to, czy zima może zaszkodzić dla płyty. Dzięki za odpowiedź


ja uważam że nie zaszkodzi. Mróz od boku nie powinien podejść pod płytę, tak samo nie podejdzie od góry bo mamy izolację, a pod spodem ziemię (nieograniczone źródło ciepła). Jedynie co bym zrobił to położył folię żeby ba płytę nie padało i nie wiało, w miare szczelnie żeby to było. Więc beton się ładnie będzie kisił pod folią. 
EDIT: no i betonowi mróz nic nie zrobi, spój na niezaizolowane bloki z betonowej płyty, chociaż projektowo ich czas już dawno minął to nadal stoją z betonem na wierzchu  :wink: 

BTW: widziałem że sporo osób do mnie pisało ostatnimi dniami ale zapełniła mi się skryznka, jak coś to jest już pusta  :wink:

----------


## esechiel

Sebcio, proszę powiedz mi jeszcze czy masz jakikolwiek problem ze stropem lekkim. Czy pęka ci sufit? Czy nie masz jakiś obaw, że kiedyś jakaś wichura zerwie ci dach i będziesz mieć niebo nad sobą? Mam w domu wojnę argumentów, ja nie chcę inwestować w poddasze nieużytkowe a żona chce mieć poczucie bezpieczeństwa. Też chcemy zainstalować PC, też nie chcę ani jednego komina w domu ... no i zona znowu, że dla "w razie czego" dajmy jeden komin w kotłowni itp. Czy Ty nie żałujesz tego, że nie masz takiego zabezpieczenia?

----------


## bob_budownik

Się wtrącę :wink: 
Ja żałuje, teraz bym zrobił strop z betonu, po pierwsze spina wszystko sciany a drugie jak u góry będziesz grał w pingponga to na dole nie będzie słychać. Teraz słyszę jak tylko ktoś tam po coś idzie. Nie wiem natomiast jakby to wpłynęło na koszt budowy i bryle budynku.

----------


## esechiel

Właśnie o koszty się rozchodzi. Dom będzie mieć ok 185m pow. całkowitej. Na płycie fundamentowej co już samo w sobie będzie kosztowne.  Koszt lanego stropu jest niemały dla takiej powierzchni. A kusiłoby jeszcze połozyc na to styropian i zalać  betonem by mieć dobrą podłogę do chodzenia. Tylko po co to wszystko jak tam byłby tylko stryszek na rupiecie.

----------


## bob_budownik

dach dwuspad?
wiazary na taki dach bedą tańsze bo nie bedzie pasa dolnego, z tym styropianiem bym nie przesadzal, grunt zeby sciany zew i dach byl dobrze ocieplony i to styka całkowicie

----------


## hektor80

> Właśnie o koszty się rozchodzi. Dom będzie mieć ok 185m pow. całkowitej. Na płycie fundamentowej co już samo w sobie będzie kosztowne.  Koszt lanego stropu jest niemały dla takiej powierzchni. A kusiłoby jeszcze połozyc na to styropian i zalać  betonem by mieć dobrą podłogę do chodzenia. Tylko po co to wszystko jak tam byłby tylko stryszek na rupiecie.


po to żeby Ci się na głowę kiedyś nie lało....  :smile:  a tak poważnie, jak bob wspomniał, strop wiąże wszystkie ściany i myślę że jest to główny argument. Ja osobiście nie wyobrażam sobie żeby pomiędzy mną a światem zew. była tylko płyta i trochę wełny  :wink:

----------


## bob_budownik

no ty jeszcze pojechałes w skosy betonowe jak bunkier  :smile:

----------


## esechiel

Dzięki za te informacje. Dach u mnie ma być czterospadowy.

https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m20b225141dc8b

Na płycie, z porothermy dryfix. OK, jaki strop byście radzili? Zwykły lany czy jakiś systemowy? Jeśli w ogóle strop z betonu, to czy warto iść jeszcze w więźbę prefabrykowaną czy to już za bardzo podraża całość. Może lepiej tradycyjną więźbę?

----------


## hektor80

> no ty jeszcze pojechałes w skosy betonowe jak bunkier


tak wyszło  :wink:

----------


## bob_budownik

> Dzięki za te informacje. Dach u mnie ma być czterospadowy.
> 
> https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m20b225141dc8b
> 
> Na płycie, z porothermy dryfix. OK, jaki strop byście radzili? Zwykły lany czy jakiś systemowy? Jeśli w ogóle strop z betonu, to czy warto iść jeszcze w więźbę prefabrykowaną czy to już za bardzo podraża całość. Może lepiej tradycyjną więźbę?



to bedzie ładne duze poddasze, nie doradze jaki strop itd
teraz myslisz ze tam bedziesz skladowal pierdółki ale za rok dwa cos ci sie urodzi w glowie albo jakies mlode bedzie chcialo grac na bebnach - to bedziesz mial temat z głowy jesli chodzi o hałas bo przy stropie drewnianym nie dasz rady  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebcio, proszę powiedz mi jeszcze czy masz jakikolwiek problem ze stropem lekkim. Czy pęka ci sufit? Czy nie masz jakiś obaw, że kiedyś jakaś wichura zerwie ci dach i będziesz mieć niebo nad sobą? Mam w domu wojnę argumentów, ja nie chcę inwestować w poddasze nieużytkowe a żona chce mieć poczucie bezpieczeństwa. Też chcemy zainstalować PC, też nie chcę ani jednego komina w domu ... no i zona znowu, że dla "w razie czego" dajmy jeden komin w kotłowni itp. Czy Ty nie żałujesz tego, że nie masz takiego zabezpieczenia?


Witam, u mnie nic nie pęka ale to bardziej kwestia technologii i staranności wykonania sufitu  :wink:  może przedstawię swoje zdanie w postaci podpunktów za i przeciw wiązarów i sufitu podwieszanego kontra sufit monolityczny i wiązary
ZA
- szybsze zadaszenie budynku, co skraca całkowity czas budowy i możemy sobie dłubać dalej
- niższe koszty
- łatwiejsze prowadzenie instalacji i ewentualna możliwość późniejszych zmian, nawet w już wykończonym budynku
- możliwość zastosowania sypkich izolacji
- lekkość konstrukcji co w przypadku trudnych warunków gruntowych ma znaczenie
- można samemu wykonać okładziny sufitu (płyty GK)

PRZECIW
- strop monolityczny jest solidniejszy, podczas dużych wichur jednak coś tam słychać ze dach pracuje (a bardziej wieszaki w stelażu krzyżowym)
- jeżeli się nie umie samemu zrobić płyt GK to trzeba komuś zapłacić za robociznę 50zł/m^2, a tynki nam zrobią pod malowanie za 24zł/m^2 juz z materiałem!
- jeżeli trafi się huragan i zabierze nam dach to bedziemy mieli niebo nad głowami, monolitu co by nie było to raczej nic nie ruszy  :wink: 
- w przypadku poddasza użytkowego wszystko słychać na dole

Podsumowując. W rozłożystej parterówce strop monolityczny z resztą tak samo jak płyta fundamentowa (zwłaszcza grzewcza) po prostu się nie opłaca. 
Jeżeli masz kasę i ekipę która Ci buduje to rób monolit bez dwóch zdań, potem przyjdą tynkarze i Ci otynkują raz dwa za małą kasę a Ty potem pomalujesz tylko. Jeżeli natomiast chcesz robić oszczędnie to zrób wiązary i samemu sufit z GK.
Musisz wiedzieć co chcesz osiagnąc, jeżeli w jakimś stopniu planujesz poddasze użytkowe to zrób monolit.
Czemu pisze ciągle o monolicie? a bo uważam że jest najlepszy ze wszystkich stropów betonowych. Na wiosnę/lato 2018 prawdopodobnie ruszy budowa niedużego domu z poddaszem gdzie bedę miał swój udział i będziemy tam robić płytę fundamentową grzewczą z instalacjami oprócz wentylacji, a nad nią strop grzewczy z instalacjami wraz z WM ! więc mega kombo czego jeszcze tu na FM nie widziałem, a myślę że to najlepsza opcja z możliwych i będziemy to wdrażać.

uff ale się napisałem, pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Może jeszcze dodam co ja bym zrobił drugi raz w kwestii stropu, teraz po tym co się nauczyłem.
Zrobiłbym strop monolityczny i wiązary samemu na budowie. Kiedyś nie wiedziałem tyle co teraz i nie miałem tyle czasu na budowanie i kasy.
W Twoim przypadku większy dom i bardziej skomplikowany dach jednak to wykluczają... oczywiście przy samorobnym wykonaniu.

----------


## karster

Będziesz kładl rurki od wm w stropie? Bo mi takie coś chodzi po głowie ale sie boje osłabić strop.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja tak robiłem i mój kierownik nie miał nic przeciwko, Musiałem tylko dorzucić trochę zbrojenia w miejscach zagęszczenia rurek. Jedyny minus jaki widzę teraz tego to konieczność dobrego zamknięcia głównych puszek rozdzielczych bo lubi tam się deszczówka zbierać. Teraz od razu dał bym tam chociaż kawałek rury od pionu bo samego króćca nie udało mi się tak szczelnie jakbym chciał owiną i musiałem osuszać później.

----------


## sebcioc55

@ufbufkruf  no tak tylko ze Ty robiłeś rury w terrivie w pustych przestrzeniach i tylko dozbrajałeś skrzynki/puszki. Natomiast w monolicie kilkaset metrów rur o średnicy 75mm jednak robi różnicę, za każdym razem powinien na to zerknąć konstruktor. 
Jeżeli już się tak robi to aby uniknąć styropianu na stropie i kolejnej wylewki, w strop wsadza się jeszcze pare rur od kanalizy, wody, pare kabli no i na górną siatkę kładzie się podłogówkę, wtedy to wszystko ma w pełni sens.

BTW: przy pompie ciepła czyli tanim źródle ciepła w pewnym stopniu dogrzewamy też powietrzę w rurach które jest nawiewane na parter  :roll eyes:

----------


## karster

U mnie w projekcie jest 5 cm styro na stropie wiec to za malo by zmiescic tam rury 75mm. Sufity beda na 285 cm (robią sie, tzn męcze się z szalowaniem stropu) wiec w małych pomieszczeniach planuję opuścić sufit z kg i np tam schować rurki od reku ale w salonie nie chce opuszczac sufitu (jedynie wybrane elementu do dekoracji/ oswietlenia).  Na stropie leży tez odkurzacz, wodkan, elektryka i ogrzewanie wiec chyba trzeba by dac gruby styro by wszystko wlazlo. Ogólnie tylko salon, kuchnia i jadalnia jest u mnie dylematem co do reku ( pietra nie analizowałem ale tam sufity w całości podwieszane więc i wm się jakos uda bez problemów). Dziś rozrysowałem schody, zapomniałem, że ew miałem zwiększać grubośc styro na nim. Rysowałem 2godziny i chyba wychodzi na to, że trzeba to zmienić.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Karolu może to Ci pomoże:

http://www.zhitov.ru/pl/lestnica2/

----------


## karster

Dzięki, juz kiedys tam patrzyłem ale nie mają moich schodów. Projekt już mam bo był z całym domem oczywiście a tylko doczytałem by robic stopnie równe...
Moje schody są takie:


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Hmmm... rozważam jakie schody, a mam mieć samonośne drewniane, i nie mogę się przekonać do zabiegowych. Zrobię chyba ze spocznikiem.

----------


## esechiel

Sebcio, jeszcze takie pytanie (a może ktoś inny podpowie). Sprawa wygląda tak. Nie mam jeszcze projektu (rysuje się). Pozwolenia na budowę itp zajmą mi min 1 miesiąc. Na pewno nie będę się budować przed zimą. Ale jedną robotę chcę wykonać. Chciałbym wymienić grunt pod przyszłą płytę. Planuję zrobić wykop o odpowiednich wymiarach i zagęszczając etapami piasek wypełnić tę dziurę. W związku z tym mam trzy pytania:
1. Jaka powinna być głębokość takiego wykopu. Do strefy przemarzania? U nas to ok 1,2m. Czy kopać do ziemi rodzimej, może to być mniej.
2. Czy piasek którym zasypię ten plac musi mieć jakieś specjalne normy? Czy w trakcie zagęszczania trzeba polewać ten piasek wodą?
3. Jaka jest u ciebie grubośc płyty (ile cm XPS i ile betonu)

Plan jest taki, by ten wymieniony grunt poleżał sobie przez zimę i na wiosnę od razu przystąpić do dalszego etapu budowy płyty. 
dzięki za odp

----------


## bob_budownik

Badania gruntu musisz mieć

----------


## sebcioc55

Wg tego co wiem to na roboty ziemne też już trzeba mieć pozwolenie, ale wiesz.... dopóki nikt Cię nie pod tego to możesz kopać.
Ogólnie nie ma potrzebny czekania aby grunt sobie "poleżał", po to zagęszczasz aby był zagęszczony i na tym robisz płyte.
Grunt wymieniasz na tyle na ile masz w projekcie, którego wykonanie powinno być poprzedzone badaniem gruntu, z którego to wiadomo z czym mamy do czynienia i jaką poduszkę z piasku trzeba zrobić, lub właśnie na jaką głębokość wymienić grunt.
Jezeli grunt jest dobry to zazwyczaj wystarczy wybrać tyle aby pod płytę weszło 40cm piachu, który zagęszczamy w dwóch warstwach po 20 cm. Piach tech powinien być gruboziarnisty i lekko wilgotny (najlepiej świeżo kopany), ten tańszy piach będzie też zawierał drobne domieszki gliny co jest normalne i nawet pomaga przy zagęszczaniu. Jeżeli piach będzie bardzo suchy to trochę go można zrosić, w innym wypadku zagęszczarka zrobi Ci błoto.
Ja u siebie miałem 10cm XPS i płyte 21cm betonu B30.
Acha no i strefą przemarzania się nie przejmuj, po to się robi opaskę przeciwwysadzinową  :wink: 

Osobiście bym poczekał do wiosny, zabawa z wymianą i zagęszczaniem to średnio 1 dzień, a tak to zrobisz teraz i później wiatry, deszcze i śniegi Ci ten piach zmasakrują  będziesz miał dodatkowa robotę na wiosnę.

EDIT: o Bob mnie uprzedził  :wink:

----------


## karster

W zeszłym roku też chciałem zasypac fundamenty by przez zime się samo uklepało przez opady no ale sie nie wyrobiłem... za to później czytałem zdaje sie tu na fm przypadek, że ktoś tak zrobił i miał kanalize na wiosne robić a trzeba było raz jeszcze warstwami zagęszczac chociaż raz już było to zrobione. Niestety nie pamiętam komu sie tak przytrafiło.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## hektor80

sebcio, pytałem w innym wątku ale zapytam się Ciebie odnośnie paneli. Czy szczeliny dylatacyjne masz takie jak na etapie montażu czy może większe lub mniejsze. Pytam bo panele kładłem w czerwcu. Przed położeniem, panele dochodziły do siebie przez ok 2tyg. w wilgotności ok. 65%. Dylatacje od ścian od 8-10mm. Teraz te dylatacje w niektórych miejscach wynoszą 3-4mm. Jestem w trakcie montażu listew i nie wiem czy to zostawiać czy poszerzać te szczeliny? Wiem ze w lecie jest wilgotno i panele się rozchodzą ale w kładłem je w takich samych warunkach i myślałem że co najwyżej mi się skurczą ma zimę a nie teraz

----------


## sebcioc55

Cześć. Powiem Ci że już w większości mam listwy, ale tam gdzie nie mam to dylatacja przy ścianie wydaje mi się taka jak była na poczatku, może to kwestia podłogi. Wg mnie po tym wilgotnym lecie podłoga już bardziej się nie rozszerzy. Z tego co zauważyłem to podłogi w miarę szybko się "rozłażą" ale już zeby wróciły do poprzedniego stanu to musi minąć dużo czasu w odpowiednich warunkach. Więc podsumowując ja bym zostawił tak jak jest. Bo jak podetniesz, dasz listwy (nie wiem jakie masz szerokie) a podłoga wróci do swojego pierwotnego wymiaru to będziesz miał zonka  :wink:  bo się okaże że masz dylatacje np 12mm a listwa 10mm  :wink: 
Ja bym zostawił.

----------


## hektor80

> Cześć. Powiem Ci że już w większości mam listwy, ale tam gdzie nie mam to dylatacja przy ścianie wydaje mi się taka jak była na poczatku, może to kwestia podłogi. Wg mnie po tym wilgotnym lecie podłoga już bardziej się nie rozszerzy. Z tego co zauważyłem to podłogi w miarę szybko się "rozłażą" ale już zeby wróciły do poprzedniego stanu to musi minąć dużo czasu w odpowiednich warunkach. Więc podsumowując ja bym zostawił tak jak jest. Bo jak podetniesz, dasz listwy (nie wiem jakie masz szerokie) a podłoga wróci do swojego pierwotnego wymiaru to będziesz miał zonka  bo się okaże że masz dylatacje np 12mm a listwa 10mm 
> Ja bym zostawił.


listwy mam 13mm ale zrobię tak jak mówisz czyli zostawię. Bardziej wilgotno już raczej nie będzie. dzięki

----------


## 19TOMEK65

3-4 mm od ściany to trochę mało, ale obserwuj i w razie czego łatwiej będzie zrobić bruzdę w ścianie niż podcinać panel.
Na skurczenie paneli raczej bym nie liczył , bo to nie drewno ale gdyby się to zdarzyło może nastąpić zjawisko wypadania z clików..

----------


## marcin_5

Właśnie przeczytałem Twój dziennik. Gratuluję ogarnięcia i dobrej ręki do roboty! Sam też dużo rzeczy staram się robić, ale nie aż w takim stopniu.

Zaciekawił mnie ten przypadek małej różnicy temperatury miedzy wełna+regranulat a samym regranulatem. Zbadałeś już tę sprawę?
Może chodzi o to, że wełna nie osłonięta od góry żadną wiatroizolacją, może być łatwo "przewietrzona" z ciepła?




> Teraz dwa najciekawsze zdjęcia, które będę jeszcze badał:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pierwsze przedstawia temperaturę powierzchni 40cm regranulatu. Drugie pokazuje tą samą temperaturę, tylko że 20cm wełny która lezy na regranulacie. Różnica jest na poziomie 0,1*C , czy aby na pewno opłacało mi się wydać 2000zł na wełnę? Temperatura na zewnątrz podczas zdjęć to -0,5*C. Wszystko to będę monitorował jak znajdę czas, mam czujniki temp na wełnie, pomiędzy wełną a regranulatem oraz na dnie regranulatu. Wszystko musi być wytestowane

----------


## sebcioc55

> Właśnie przeczytałem Twój dziennik. Gratuluję ogarnięcia i dobrej ręki do roboty! Sam też dużo rzeczy staram się robić, ale nie aż w takim stopniu.
> 
> Zaciekawił mnie ten przypadek małej różnicy temperatury miedzy wełna+regranulat a samym regranulatem. Zbadałeś już tę sprawę?
> Może chodzi o to, że wełna nie osłonięta od góry żadną wiatroizolacją, może być łatwo "przewietrzona" z ciepła?


Te temperatury raczej wynikają z temp otoczenia - spójrz na wiązary, mają taki sam kolor. To z kolei podpowiada że temp ze środka jest na tyle blokowana przez sam regranulat i także wełnę że nie podgrzewa górnej powierzchni izolacji. Mam jeszcze milion rzeczy niedokończonych bo brak czasu, m.in. pomiary temperatur pomiędzy poszczególnymi warstwami izolacji. Muszę na dniach dokończyć wełnę bo jeszcze tego nie zrobiłem....

----------


## uciu

*Sebcio* kiedyś pisałeś, że po krokwiach Ci ciekła woda - przez poprzebijaną gwoździami membranę...

U mnie pdobnie cieknie, uszczelek nie dawałem bo nawet o nich nie wiedziałem.... teraz myślę by łączenie kontrłaty i membrany przejechać silikonem dekarskim?
Uszczelniałeś to czymś???

----------


## sebcioc55

> *Sebcio* kiedyś pisałeś, że po krokwiach Ci ciekła woda - przez poprzebijaną gwoździami membranę...
> 
> U mnie pdobnie cieknie, uszczelek nie dawałem bo nawet o nich nie wiedziałem.... teraz myślę by łączenie kontrłaty i membrany przejechać silikonem dekarskim?
> Uszczelniałeś to czymś???


Siema,
chyba pisałem o tym ale jak na dachu miałem samą membranę bez dachówki  :wink:  teraz pod dachówką jest sucho jak pieprz. Co prawda jakbym miał poddasze użytkowe to wydał bym te pare stów na taśmę uszczelniającą pod kontrłaty i taśmę do sklejania membrany na łączeniach, albo membranę z klejem.

----------


## uciu

> Siema,
> chyba pisałem o tym ale jak na dachu miałem samą membranę bez dachówki  teraz pod dachówką jest sucho jak pieprz.


na razie tez mam samą membranę i cieknie, miałem to uszczelniać ale chyba oleje temat.

Dzięki :Smile:

----------


## karster

Nie podobają mi się te onformacje  :sad:  ja mam mieć poddasze użytkowe więc nie ma prawa być przecieku a właśnie zamierzam mieć membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną (chyba corotop red strong 180) na pełnym deskowaniu. Membrana z klejonym zakładem. Czyli pod kontrłaty (lub inne mocowanie) wypada dać jakieś podkładki? Jakie?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Panie Karolu, tu chodzi o to że cieknie na dziurach po gwoździach ale jak na wierzchu jest sama membrana i nie ma dachówki! Normalnie nic raczej nie przecieka, ale, jakby się zdarzył u Ciebie deszcze padający od dołu pod skosem w dużych ilościach to i pewnie by coś przeciekło. Możesz uszczelnić taką taśmą  - tanio nie będzie.

----------


## Norbi89

Witaj, gdzieś na początku rzuciło mi się że robisz pomiary na Rasberry ? Tylko pomiary czy coś jeszcze i dlaczego Rasberry a nie np Arduino ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Witaj, gdzieś na początku rzuciło mi się że robisz pomiary na Rasberry ? Tylko pomiary czy coś jeszcze i dlaczego Rasberry a nie np Arduino ?


Cześć, sorry ale jakoś nie zauważyłem Twojego posta. Na rPi robię pomiary temperatury i wilgotności i tak na prawdę tylko do tego go używam. Dlaczego? Bo tak wyszło i jest mi wygodniej  :wink:

----------


## karster

Doborze pamiętam, ze wodę robiłeś na PP? Ale samo pp czy stabilizowane? Proszę doradź mi coś w zakresie wodkanu. Podłogówke reż możesz poruszyć, miałes kan'a blue flor o ile znow sie nie mylę?
Podoba mi sie technologia pexa z prasą albo to co ma rehau ale przekroje tych ksztaltek są mijimalne /; a majac system na trójnikach nie chcę by wody pod prysznicem brakowalo gdy ktoś myje ręce lub splucze wode w łazience niżej.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Idziecie chyba równo:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...72#post7555172

Jeśli chodzi o podłogówkę do blue PE-RT jest ok. Lepiej układa sie latem ale Ja zimą też dałem radę.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Doborze pamiętam, ze wodę robiłeś na PP? Ale samo pp czy stabilizowane? Proszę doradź mi coś w zakresie wodkanu. Podłogówke reż możesz poruszyć, miałes kan'a blue flor o ile znow sie nie mylę?
> Podoba mi sie technologia pexa z prasą albo to co ma rehau ale przekroje tych ksztaltek są mijimalne /; a majac system na trójnikach nie chcę by wody pod prysznicem brakowalo gdy ktoś myje ręce lub splucze wode w łazience niżej.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Tak ja robiłem na PP, zwykłych, stabilizowane to na duże odległości albo dla dużej temp wody (to wszystko ze względu na rozszerzalność cieplną), zwykłe PP wystarczy że wwszystko dasz w otulinie i pianką objedziesz dookoła w warstwie styro, to wszystko to przejmie ewentualne rozszerzenie.
Natomiast drugi raz zrobił bym na rozdzielaczu i rury do każdego punktu poboru, tutaj tylko problem jest z cyrkulacją. Do wanny i prysznica poleciał bym np rurą fi20, ale już do kibelków czy umywalek itp zwykła 16 wystarczy, tak czy siak mamy tam redukcję na 3/8 w zaworze kulowym do którego podłączamy baterie.
Ze zwykłym PP schodzi strasznie dużo czasu niestety, ale nie powiem, wychodzi tanio no i dzięki cyrkulacji nawet bez pompki woda sama krąży i np po prysznicu mamy ciepłą wodę we wszystkich pozostałych punktach w domu.

Podłogówka jak najbardziej blue floor, dla mnie bajka. Odezwij się na priv'a to pogadamy o pełnej ofercie na ten system w dobrej cenie  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

> Podłogówka jak najbardziej blue floor, dla mnie bajka. Odezwij się na priv'a to pogadamy o pełnej ofercie na ten system w dobrej cenie


Też chętnie wysłucham dobrej oferty  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Też się zgłaszam, z tym, że rurki już mam... Co jeszcze tam jest? Rozdzielacze?

----------


## wally666

sebcio, jakiea newsy odnosnie pompy czy nadal cisza w eterze, uporaliscie sie juz z  CWU ?

----------


## ggdh

Oooo właśnie, miałem jakiś czas temu pytać i zapomniałem...

----------


## sebcioc55

> sebcio, jakiea newsy odnosnie pompy czy nadal cisza w eterze, uporaliscie sie juz z  CWU ?


W sumie tak, muszę tylko jedną rzecz przylutować, a robię to już chyba 2 tygodnie, Jacek też zawalony robotą. PC działa, z tego co widzę to po tuningu jest troszkę mniej wydajna (COP 4,45 dla CO), ale jest za to cichsza, przy zamkniętej obudowie i drzwiach od kotłowni w ogóle jej nie słychać, nawet w nocy więc ten niższy cop w ogóle nie ma dla mnie znaczenia.
Skoro już o PC mowa to wrzucę stany podlicznika i ciepłomierza z poczatku grzania, ku pamięci żeby później sobie sprawdzić jak to wyszło i żeby nikt nie zarzucił że to jakieś czary  :wink: 





Ponieważ mam uszkodozny obiektyw i może być słabo widać zwłaszcza ciepłomierz to jest tam *21,146 GJ*, a na podliczniku* 1633,87 kWh* to jest *START* zobaczymy co będzie na mecie  :wink:  Będzie to pomiar całości CO + CWU, ale mam wodomierz na CWU więc sobie to jakoś wylicze ile poszło kWh na wodę. Przykład podam na dniach jak znajdę chwilę na testy.

----------


## wally666

czekamy cierpliwie  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

> Co prawda jakbym miał poddasze użytkowe to wydał bym te pare stów na taśmę uszczelniającą pod kontrłaty i taśmę do sklejania membrany na łączeniach, albo membranę z klejem.


Hmmm... to membranę trzeba na zakładach sklejać?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Hmmm... to membranę trzeba na zakładach sklejać?


Wg mnie przy poddaszu użytkowym tak wypada, będzie szczelniej i ja tak bym zrobił. Są membrany z gotowymi paskami kleju.

----------


## karster

Mi leci przy papie w kilku miejscach. Np pod dużym gwoździem od łaty, który trafił w deskę a nie w krokiew. Gdzieś na zakładach pionowych pod kontrłatami. Czm to poprawić? Jakimś dekarskim czy innym specjalny uszczelniaczem (soudal coś ma).

Seba, jaki zestaw do odkurzacza mialeś? Po płytkach wydaje sie to firmówka beama, czy ew można łączyć systemy różnych producentów?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja mam nieużytkowe poddasze, a membranę kleiłem. Potem uszczelniałem tam gdzie taśma dobrze nie skleiła. Myślałem, że klejenie to norma  :Confused: 

@karster - mój sąsiad z naprzeciwka wszystkie papiaki zasmarował lepikiem na zimno. Sporo tego było, ale mówił że cieknie mu tam gdzie gwóźdź między deski trafił, a od góry ciężko ocenić który to, więc wszystkie smarował.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Seba, jaki zestaw do odkurzacza mialeś? Po płytkach wydaje sie to firmówka beama, czy ew można łączyć systemy różnych producentów?


Panie, żadna firmówka, kupuj najtaniej. Ja kupowałem na allegro zestaw chyba z 3 gniazdami. Średnice tego wszystkiego z tego co wiem są znormalizowane więc powinno wszystko pasować.

----------


## karster

Dzięki za odpowiedzi  :smile:  
Co do przecieków to faktycznie raczej jest to na łączeniu desek pionowych lub poziomych.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Te zestawy Vaculine czy coś takiego? Też się na nie nastawiam, ale zrobię więcej gniazdek, jednak mnie przekonali w Odkurzaczach, że 12m wąż to nie fajnego.

----------


## riot

Super dziennik. Dziękuję
Mam pytanie o spoinowanie płyt. Jak oceniasz użycie fizeliny vs. papier dla amatora ? Jak to wygląda w praktyce, czy fizelina faktycznie przebija nawet przez warstwe q3?
Masą vario robiłeś q1 wszystkich łączeń ( spoinowanie 1 raz bez taśmy i pozniej drugi raz z taśmą)? Na q2,q3 po Vario robiłeś gotową masą premium light ? 
Nie pamiętam czy szpachlowales cale płyty czy tylko łączenia i jak to wyglada po malowaniu ?

Jak sprawdza się ta paca profilowana z olejnika ?

Dużo pytań, ale mam trochę metrów do spoinowania. Oczywiscie subskrybuje kanal gipskartonIDT, ale on to mógłby spoinowac deską do chleba, a i tak wyglądałoby to prosto.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja masa vario czy uniflotem wypelnialem laczenia na to znowu masa cienko potem fizelina i tyle. To wszystko w jednym etapie. Dopiero na to gladz. Gladzilem cala tylko kotlownie. Jak nie masz wprawy to wg mnie lepiej nie gladz  calosci tylko same laczenia plyt, ta paca profilowana elegancka, polecam.
Natomiast jezeli chodzi o fizeline i papier to ja wybieram fizeline, papier dla mnie jest za gruby i mniej wygodny.
BTW juz chyba z 2 lata minely od moich regipsow i nie mam zadnych pekniec, a wszystko wisi na wiazarach i dom jest na srodku pola gdzie pizga i wszystko pracuje.

----------


## riot

A jak wygląda powierzchnia po malowaniu tam gdzie robiłeś same łączenia bez gładzi ? Robiłeś "szerokie" spoinowanie ? Przebijają łączenia przez farbę ? 

Dzięki
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sebcioc55

Miejscami pod światło widać ze było tam szpachlowane, ale to tylko ja widze i trzeba stworzyć odpowiednie warunki. Mi to nie przeszkadza i na co dzień tego nie widać. Na pewno jakbym szpachlował całość to byłby gorszy efekt, z tym że ja po prostu nie jestem w tym dobry. Spoiny robiłem na szerokość pacy, chyba 30cm.

----------


## Daniellos_

Muszę się przyznać, że u mnie bez szpachlowania całości, łączenia przy sztucznym świetle i odpowiednim kącie widać. Jednak myślę, że niewielki % osób zwróciłoby na to uwagę. Ja aż takim pedantem nie jestem, żeby mnie to kuło w oczy. Może byłbym gdyby to ekipa miała zrobić ewentualne poprawki, a tak się przecież u samorobów nie dzieje  :big tongue: 

Autorze wątku, gdzie jakieś fotki. nic się nie dzieje? Może coś się odlepiło albo odpadło to pokaż jak nie robić  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Autorze wątku, gdzie jakieś fotki. nic się nie dzieje? Może coś się odlepiło albo odpadło to pokaż jak nie robić


mówisz masz  :wink: 

Jak już kiedyś pisałem zawsze chciałem mieć betonową ścianę, więc sobie zrobiłem. Nie mam zdjęcia całości bo mi się trochę popsuł aparat w telefonie i robi słabej jakości zdjęcia więc nie pokazuje  :wink:  jak to ogarne i skończe wszystko na tip top to opiszę co i jak, teraz mi się trochę też nie chce  :wink:  No ale skoro miałem pokazać jak nie robić to proszę bardzo:



Po pierwsze, okładzin ściennych nie przyklejamy bez dylatacji od czegokolwiek  :wink: 
Po drugie, płytki kleimy na goły zagruntowany tynk, albo na zagruntowaną siatkę z klejem.

Przyczyną powyższego bylo: brak dylatacji przy oknie, a wręcz wciśniecie płyty na ścisk (bo tak podobno było ładniej ? :roll eyes:  ), przyklejenie płyt na gładź gipsową, fakt że zagruntowaną 2x ale to tylko gładź. Ponieważ ostatnio bardzo mocno wiało (na prawdę konkretnie), to okno zapracowało, chociażby się przesunęlo o  1-2mm to pewnie wystarczyło, a to okno od zachodu skąd wiało - w związku z tym parło na płytę od boku i ją wyparło  :wink: , ta z kolei postanowiła spać i popękać. Oprócz tego obrusyzły się jeszcze dwie płyty ale nie odpadły całkiem. Co ciekawe z drugiej strony ściany mam identyczną sytuację, z tym że dylatacja jest 1-2mm, bo robiłem to innego dnia. Więc ku przestrodze, róbcie dylatację tam gdzie trzeba. Nie patrzcie że klej jest nałożony niechlujnie, ale musialem go dać grubo bo tak było trzeba, a znowu za mało aby tam wklejać regipsa, z resztą efekt pewnie byłby taki sam.....

Tak po za tym to w domu coś tam się dzieje, nie mam za wiele czasu żeby robić u siebie bo mam wiele innych zajęć. Na zewnątrz mokro, dużo wody, strasznie dużo wody, chyba najstarsi indianie nie pamiętają takiej ilości wody. To mnie powstrzymało przed budową garażu, ogrodzenia frontowego oraz kładzenia kostki. Obecnie poziom wód gruntowych, a w sumie opadowych wynosi 0,25 m p.p.t więc wyobraźcie sobie..... wodę z drenażu POŚki muszę co chwilę wypompowywać, masakra. Chyba mam na to sposób, ale to w innym odcinku  :wink: .

----------


## sebcioc55

Ponieważ bardzo dużo ludzi mnie pyta o moją PC, wielu też znajomych nie dowierza że to w ogóle działa. Poniżej przedstawiam zdjęcia z ostatniej doby pokazujące temperatury w domu [*C], na zewnątrz [*C], stan podlicznika do PC [kWh] oraz ilość wyprodukowanego ciepła [Gj] przez PC na ciepłomierzu. Akurat wczorajsza noc jest dobrym przykładem bo była najzimniejsze jak do tej pory w tym sezonie, dodatkowo widać też jak długo dom trzyma zakumulowane ciepło, pomogło mu w tym też trochę słońca. Zdjęcia są robione chwile przed wyjściem z domu, po powrocie i przed chwilą. W tym czasie nikogo nie było, wentylacja chodziła na minimum.

Początek pomiaru, początek nocy: 



w domu jest 21,2*C, na zewnątrz -7,4*C



stan podlicznika wynosi 2019,06 kWh



na ciepłomierzu było 27,136 Gj

##################################################  ############

Pomiar rano przed wyjściem z domu:



w domu jest 21,2*C, na zewnątrz -9,4*C



stan podlicznika wynosi 2026,64 kWh



na ciepłomierzu było 27,241 Gj

##################################################  ############

Pomiar rano przed wyjściem z domu:



w domu jest 21,6*C, na zewnątrz -3,1*C



stan podlicznika wynosi 2026,67 kWh



na ciepłomierzu było 27,242 Gj

Więc przez 24h PC zużyła 7,61 kWh, co u mnie biorąc pod uwagę 1h pracy w drogiej taryfie kosztowało 2,46 zł i tym samym wyprodukowała 0,106Gj ciepła, co jest równe 29,55kWh. Wszystko to składa się na jedno dniowy COP w wysokości 3,88. W ramach uściślenia i przypomnienia jest to inwerterowa PC o maksymalnej mocy 5kW od Jacka, grzejąca dom o pow. 109m^2 , który znajduje się w woj. Zachodniopomorskim w otwartej przestrzeni  :wink:  W podanym czasie PC grzala dom i podgrzewała CWU w zbiorniku 300l po całodniowym zużyciu wody przez dwie osoby, z jakiś 40*C do 47*C (temp powrotu ze zbiornika).
Wg mnie to był najgorszy możliwy scenariusz dnia codziennego, no może bylo by jeszcze gorzej gdyby zużyć cały zbiornik CWU, ale to może jeszcze kiedyś udokumentuje. Dla tego co było dzisiaj czyli 2,46zł*30dni*6miesięcy cały sezon CO i CWU kosztował by mnie 442,80 zł. PC wyprodukowała by 5319kWh, co ciekawe w OZC wyszło mi Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie       Q!-H,nd!=:	4753	kWh/rok, nie mam jeszcze wszystkiego zaizolowanego w domu więc może dlatego, ale wynik zbliżóny więc to nie banialuki jak niektórzy myślą. 
Piszę o tym bo masa ludzi się pyta co z tą pompą i Jackiem i mnei to trochę męczy  :wink:  Na obecną chwilę Jacek nei sprzedaje gotowych urządzeń, moja pompa jest ostatnią swego rodzaju i od wiosny będą nowe modele z inną elektroniką i sterownikiem, takową też będę miał na koniec sezonu grzewczego. Jeżeli to już będzie ostateczna wersja i zacznie się produkcja na masową skalę, to na pewno na forum będzie o tym słychać.

Pozdrawiam czytających
seb

----------


## karster

Noo pogratulować i pozazdrościć ogrzewania. Aż zacząłem mysleć już nie tylko o pompie gruntowej  :smile:  tyle, że u mnie to tak z 10kW albo i 12kW bedzie potrzebne wiec co, koszty razy dwa??? 

PS. Jacek =jasiek?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> PS. Jacek =jasiek?l


heh nie  :wink: 

Ale czemu aż taka duża PC? Masz OZC? Jakie masz zapotrzebowanie na ciepło? Koszty zależą tylko od zapotrzebowania, więc jeżeli bedziesz miał 2x większe to koszty x2 co u mnie. To że będzie większa moc PC, to oznacza trochę droższe urzadzenie no i większe DZ.

----------


## aiki

> po całodniowym zużyciu wody przez *dwie osoby*
> seb


Weź to rozwiń  :smile:

----------


## karster

> Weź to rozwiń


no patrz, a ja nie chciałem być taki wścibski  :big lol:  kojarzyłem pewne zawirowania w kwestii ilości osób.

Co do mojego zapotrzebowania na energię to z takiego fajnego kalkulatora  http://ziemianarozdrozu.pl/kalkulator wychodzi mi niby koszt ogrzewania 2700/rok z (zdaje się z uwzględnieniem cwu oraz ciepła bytowego dla 4 osób- tak liczyłem bo nie dało się wpisać 2 dorosłe +3dzieci). Koszt energii wpisałem 0,6zł czyli wyszło by 4537kwh/rok a to jakoś tak chyba względnie mało....
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7407837

----------


## sebcioc55

> Weź to rozwiń


no normalnie ;P byliśmy we dwójke, zużyciie normalne jak u każdego, z tym że nie było wypuszczonej pełnej wanny wody akurat tego dnia  :wink:  Nie muszę chyba na forum bardziej szczegółowo opisywać życia prywatnego  :cool:  nastepnym razem spiszę ilość m^3 z podlicznika ciepłej wody i nie będę pisał o ilości osób  :wink: 

@karster zobacz udzielałem się nawet u Ciebie w tym temacie ale zupełnie nie pamiętam tego  :big grin:  Ja uważam że kazdy do swojego projektu powinien mieć OZC już podczas kupna, niektóre firmy to robią. Wiesz już wtedy wszystko, dosłownie. Potem jedziesz zgodnie z projektem i sprawa jest jasna, co do kosztów eksploatacji jak i doboru mocy źródła ciepła.

----------


## karster

Widzisz, jakieś tam ozc dostałem z projektem. Zdaje się też u siebie o tym pisałem (jakies fotki pewni były) ale poprawiłem parę rzeczy...

Tak mniej poważnie, człowkiek uczy się całe zycie a i ja chętnie się dowiem co znaczy 



> , z tym że nie było wypuszczonej pełnej wanny wody akurat tego dnia


 znaczy, że dało się wrocić czy nikogo utopić?  :wink:

----------


## aiki

> no normalnie ;P byliśmy we dwójke, zużyciie normalne jak u każdego, z tym że nie było wypuszczonej pełnej wanny wody akurat tego dnia  Nie muszę chyba na forum bardziej szczegółowo opisywać życia prywatnego  nastepnym razem spiszę ilość m^3 z podlicznika ciepłej wody i nie będę pisał o ilości osób


A się wymigał no.
Kota jeszcze masz? Bo ostatnio to tylko z kotem mieszkałeś?  :big lol:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Widzisz, jakieś tam ozc dostałem z projektem. Zdaje się też u siebie o tym pisałem (jakies fotki pewni były) ale poprawiłem parę rzeczy...
> 
> Tak mniej poważnie, człowkiek uczy się całe zycie a i ja chętnie się dowiem co znaczy 
>  znaczy, że dało się wrocić czy nikogo utopić?


chodzi o to że podałem ilośc ciepłej wody jaka była zużyta tego dnia, co wiąże się z tym że tyle trzeba było podgrzać CWU. Założmy ze jedna osoba zużywa dziennie 50l ciepłej wody, to u mnie było do podgrzania 100l wody. Jeżeli poszla by cała wanna czyli 240l to było by to odpoweidnio wiecej. Może to dla mnie naturalne dlatego dla niektórych jest nie jasne bo u mnie pompa pracuje z priorytetem na CWU, wiec najpierw grzeje CWU do zadanej temp, a potem dopiero CO. Więc przy grzaniu wiekszej ilosci wody pompa dłużej by chodziła z większa mocą i tym samym pobrała więcej prundu. Chyba już wszystko jasne  :smile:

----------


## karster

A ja się dopatrywałem jakiejś metafory...

Co do grzania cwu to się zastanawiam ciągle jak to jest? PC grzeje podłogówkę zasilając ją np 28-30'C czyli raczej ma dobry COP. A do grzania cwu jest ta sama PC, która zasila zasobnik już np 45(czasami 60)? Z ile gorszym COPem?

Druga sprawa, te pompy ciepła wyłącznie do cwu to się opłacają? Widziałem już raz instalację, gdzie były dwie pompy własnie. Osobno co i osobno cwu.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> Co do grzania cwu to się zastanawiam ciągle jak to jest? PC grzeje podłogówkę zasilając ją np 28-30'C czyli raczej ma dobry COP. A do grzania cwu jest ta sama PC, która zasila zasobnik już np 45(czasami 60)? Z ile gorszym COPem?


Jest tak jak piszesz, np u mnie grzanie CO z COP>4, natomaist grzanie wody to COP 2,5-3




> Druga sprawa, te pompy ciepła wyłącznie do cwu to się opłacają? Widziałem już raz instalację, gdzie były dwie pompy własnie. Osobno co i osobno cwu


wg mnie się nie opłacają, jeżeli rocznie płacę za CWU ok 300 zł, a taka PC do CWU kosztuje np 5000zł, to sam jej zakup zwróci mi się po 16 latach! Do tego zajmują miejsce  :wink:

----------


## karster

A do ilu stopni grzeje sie cwu? Myslalem kiedys, ze 40-45 to maks ale legionella... doczytałem, ze trzeba okresowo podgrzewac nawet do 60'C. W jakim okresie?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> A do ilu stopni grzeje sie cwu? Myslalem kiedys, ze 40-45 to maks ale legionella... doczytałem, ze trzeba okresowo podgrzewac nawet do 60'C. W jakim okresie?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


no grzeje się tak jak piszesz, chociaż ja grzeje trochę więcej bo mam sporą deszczownicę pod prysznicem i woda z niej się ochładza po drodze, więc trzeba ją zasilać większą temperaturą. Okresowo wodę się podgrzewa grzałką elektryczną, ja mam taką 2kW za 150 zł chyba, a w jakim okresie to różnie, poczytaj o tych bakteriach to będizesz wiedział o co chodzi. Wg mnie wystarczy raz na tydzień. Bo przecież tą wodę i tak zużywasz....

----------


## chilli banana

sebioc55, jaki masz odpływ liniowy pod prysznicem?

----------


## sebcioc55

o taki, teraz zrobił bym taki żeby wsadzić w niego płytki, albo w ogóle odpływ ścienny. Teraz po prostu podobają mi się rzeczy mniej rzucające się w oczy  :cool:

----------


## chilli banana

> o taki, teraz zrobił bym taki żeby wsadzić w niego płytki, albo w ogóle odpływ ścienny. Teraz po prostu podobają mi się rzeczy mniej rzucające się w oczy


dzięki, model nie jest tak istotny, bardziej chodzi mi o firmę  :wink: 
powiedz jesteś zadowolony - często musisz czyścić? zapycha się? ładnie zbiera wodę?
odpływ ścienny - muszę zerknąć, bo nie wiem chyba co to

----------


## sebcioc55

Czyszczenie zalezy od czestotliwosci uzywania. Jestem zadowolony, bardzo dobrze zbiera wode. Nie zapycha sie calkiem, jednak jak woda wolniej splywa yo wiem ze trzeba go wyczyscic, bo w pionowych scisnkach tej nakladki sa dodatkowe dziurki ktoredy splywa woda i tam sie zbieraja wlosy, to trzeba czyscic.

----------


## chilli banana

> Czyszczenie zalezy od czestotliwosci uzywania. Jestem zadowolony, bardzo dobrze zbiera wode. Nie zapycha sie calkiem, jednak jak woda wolniej splywa yo wiem ze trzeba go wyczyscic, bo w pionowych scisnkach tej nakladki sa dodatkowe dziurki ktoredy splywa woda i tam sie zbieraja wlosy, to trzeba czyscic.


dzięki Seba, zastanawiam się, czy my mamy jakiś felerny odpływ, bo nam się non stop zapycha, włosy utykają w syfonie
więc do domu chcę jakiś niezawodny model wybrać  :yes: 
deante bardzo przystępny cenowo

----------


## Brysia8

> dzięki Seba, zastanawiam się, czy my mamy jakiś felerny odpływ, bo nam się non stop zapycha, włosy utykają w syfonie
> więc do domu chcę jakiś niezawodny model wybrać 
> deante bardzo przystępny cenowo


Wtrącę się, ja mam odpływ Rea - czyszczenie co 14-20 użyć prysznica..

----------


## chilli banana

> Wtrącę się, ja mam odpływ Rea - czyszczenie co 14-20 użyć prysznica..


to u nas podobnie, raz w tygodniu wypada przeczyścić
kurcze, ale masakra, jak dziewczyny mi podrosną i będą też użytkować prysznic, to co drugi dzień będę te kłaki wyciągać?
szukam dalej  :big lol:

----------


## sebcioc55

To ten odpływ który mam jest lepszy, syfon do tej pory czyściłem raz, a niedługo będzie 2 lata jak mieszkam  :roll eyes:  ta wkładka nierdzewna na pionowych ściankach ma ponawiercane otwory i woda w większości tamtędy wpływa i tam też zostaje znaczna część włosów. Wyciąga się tą wkładke, przjeżdza kawałkiem srajtaśmy od góry do dołu i finito. Niestety tak czy siak trzeba to czyścić, jak wszystko  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> To ten odpływ który mam jest lepszy, syfon do tej pory czyściłem raz, a niedługo będzie 2 lata jak mieszkam  ta wkładka nierdzewna na pionowych ściankach ma ponawiercane otwory i woda w większości tamtędy wpływa i tam też zostaje znaczna część włosów. Wyciąga się tą wkładke, przjeżdza kawałkiem srajtaśmy od góry do dołu i finito. Niestety tak czy siak trzeba to czyścić, jak wszystko


ja nie mam nic przeciwko czyszczeniu, żeby nie było co nie  :wink:  jednak czyszczenie syfonu co kilka dni jest upierdliwe, bo to trzeba wykręcać te plastikowe części
zwróciłam właśnie uwagę na te dziurki, co piszesz Seba, bo mój właśnie tego nie ma - może dlatego jest taki słaby, bo woda nie ma dodatkowej drogi ujścia, jak wszystko do syfonu leci i go zapycha

----------


## Garażowiec

Że  tak się  wtrącę  , a nie uważacie  że  odpływ  który  skuteczniej  zbiera  zanieczyszczenia , jest lepszy  od  tego który  większość  tych zanieczyszczeń przepuszcza ? Ważne , zwłaszcza  wtedy  gdy  ktoś ma  oczyszczalnię  ścieków !.

----------


## chilli banana

> Że  tak się  wtrącę  , a nie uważacie  że  odpływ  który  skuteczniej  zbiera  zanieczyszczenia , jest lepszy  od  tego który  większość  tych zanieczyszczeń przepuszcza ? Ważne , zwłaszcza  wtedy  gdy  ktoś ma  oczyszczalnię  ścieków !.


tak, pewnie fajnie, że zbiera, ale mi się wydaje, że mamy jakiś felerny model po prostu - gdyby miał takie dziurki jak u Seby, to woda mogłaby przelatywać, a u nas jest od razu zapchany i woda leci na łazienkę

----------


## Garażowiec

> tak, pewnie fajnie, że zbiera, ale mi się wydaje, że mamy jakiś felerny model po prostu - gdyby miał takie dziurki jak u Seby, to woda mogłaby przelatywać, a u nas jest od razu zapchany i woda leci na łazienkę


Wiem jak  to  jest , też miałem taki  liniowy  dwa  razy w tygodniu  czyszczenie , teraz  już  go  nie mam , wyleczyłem się z liniowego .

----------


## karster

> ... Kurde nie wiem jak ja to bedę zgrzewał po tynkach z podejściem w ścianie i wystającym z niej tylko kolankiem.... chyba dam kolanko i za nim kawałek rury, potem mufa i jadę dalej.


1)Jak ostatecznie robiłeś? Widziałem jakieś fotki, gdzie kułeś po tynkach czyli nie wypaliło? Bo mam taki sam plan jak Ty Pierwotnie ale również się go boję. Kupiłem już rurki zgrzewane no i kanalizę, ba nawet dziś podłączyłem dwa podejścia do syfonów.

2)Do rolet mam chyba te same silniki, one zdaje się mają 3mb przewodu. Co dalej? Dawałeś przy każdym oknie puszkę do lokalnego sterowania roletą i gdzieś tam w wybranym miejscu do grupowego? Wydaje mi się to jakieś logiczne ale np mam wykusz w jadalni i 3 rolety a obok 4'ta w drzwiach tarasowych i myślę co by wszystkich tych czterech puszek obok nie założyć + piąta od grupowego sterowania.

3) Oglądałem pewnie po raz 3 instalacje u Ciebie, szacun! Powiedz/ napisz jak niektóre przewody się trzymały? Widać USMP ale niektóre przewody obok były chyba klejone? 

4) Dawałeś jakieś przewody niskonapięciowe/ skrętki czy coś jak YDY 8x05 do puszek? Coś takiego widać. Co z tym dalej? 

PS. Kontatk do rurek Kan-therm wykżystałem ale nie dostałem wyceny do teraz a poza tym bez PP (w sensie podłogówka+ rozdzielacze). Kupiłem rurki PPR(stabilizowane szkłem) lokalnie, było ok 1zł drożej na mb (kształtek nie porównywałem) więc pewnie w internetach miałbym to o 100zł taniej na całości ale goście dużo mi podpowiadają więc ogólnie jakby kto kiedy pytał to polecam Hydrociech (Ciechocinek). Drugi raz u nich kupuję i naprawdę mają super obsługę i pogadać i doradzić dają radę  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

1. Sorry ale nie wiem czego dotyczy ten opis, nie pamietam.
2. Ja rolety mam somfy przeciazeniowe, a kabel laczylem w korytkach stalowych na strychu.  Nie mam wlacznikow przy oknach. Wszystko sterowane do tej pory z telefonu a w nsjblizszej przyszlosci głosem.
3. Usy dobrze trzymają, wiertlo fi6 i jest git.
4. Kazdy wlacznik mam na skretce ktora idzie do sterownika.

Bo oni sprzedaja jak na razie tylko podlogowke , musisz sie przypomniec.

----------


## karster

Ten punkt 1 dotyczył podejść do cwu. Chciałeś tak jak ja zrobić je przed tynkami i dokończyc instalacje po tynkach. Pamiętasz już co i jak? To akurat warzna dla mnie sprawa, proszę doradź.

USy wiem, ze trzymają bo ich uzywam. Nawet w porothermie jakoś się trzymają. No a w stropie monolitycznym trzymają ekstra. Zresztą wszędzie trzymają (cegła, beton, suporex, porotherm). U Ciebie wdziałem usmp ale były też przewody bez uchwytów a się trzymały...

Z roletami nie wiem, niby fajne tak z telefonu ale u mnie bedze 5ludu... zwykle pewnie wystarczy od frontu wieczorkiem jako pierwsze zamykać a dopiero do spania resztę wiec może i takie sterowanie bedzie good. Teraz tak pomyslałem, że doprowadzę każdą roletę do domu rozdzielni i dam w kilku miejscach przyciski na skrętce (ściślej na przewodzie alarmowym bo skrętka do tego nie słóży).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hej, kupę lat... Sobie mieszkasz spokojnie, fajnie... :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Hej, kupę lat... Sobie mieszkasz spokojnie, fajnie...


Siema Panie Wariat, dawno Cię tu nie widziałem, ide zobaczyć czy coś tam u siebie naskrobałeś  :wink: 




> Ten punkt 1 dotyczył podejść do cwu. Chciałeś tak jak ja zrobić je przed tynkami i dokończyc instalacje po tynkach. Pamiętasz już co i jak? To akurat warzna dla mnie sprawa, proszę doradź.
> 
> USy wiem, ze trzymają bo ich uzywam. Nawet w porothermie jakoś się trzymają. No a w stropie monolitycznym trzymają ekstra. Zresztą wszędzie trzymają (cegła, beton, suporex, porotherm). U Ciebie wdziałem usmp ale były też przewody bez uchwytów a się trzymały...
> 
> Z roletami nie wiem, niby fajne tak z telefonu ale u mnie bedze 5ludu... zwykle pewnie wystarczy od frontu wieczorkiem jako pierwsze zamykać a dopiero do spania resztę wiec może i takie sterowanie bedzie good. Teraz tak pomyslałem, że doprowadzę każdą roletę do domu rozdzielni i dam w kilku miejscach przyciski na skrętce (ściślej na przewodzie alarmowym bo skrętka do tego nie słóży).
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Teraz uważam że lepiej dać sobie spokój z tą wodą i kanalizą przed tynkami. Później i tak wszędzie tam gdzie będzie jakiekolwiek przyłącze wod-kan w 99% będą płytki albo stała zabudowa - nie przejmuj sobie teraz tym głowy. Poczekaj aż tynki przeschną.
Niektóre przewody niskonapięciowe montowałem na gorąco na klej - te przewody są giętkie i łatwe w ukłądaniu, na klej idzie najszybciej.
U mnie rolety są zamykane przeważnie na noc, podczas nieobecności i w razie konieczności drzemki w ciągu dnia  :cool:  mam też zrobione automatyczne zamykanie względem położenia słonca w danej chwili, niestety wymaga to jeszcze dopracowania i dodatkowego czujnika.
Doprowadzenie wszystkich kabli z rolet do rozdzielni to dobry pomysł tak jak z przyciskami - do nich wybierz te tańsze przewody  :wink:

----------


## wally666

Sebcio, pochwal się jak Ci się sprawowała pompa przy obecnej aurze bo jednak trochę przymrozilo. Interesuje mnie czy musiałeś wspomagać się innymi źródłami ciepła (tak, pamiętam że masz grzałkę do cwu do okresowego przepędzenia bakterii) czy jednak "Twój" wynalazek działa bez zarzutu. 

W tym roku startuje z budową i muszę finalnie zdecydować czy iść w gaz, który mam przy działce (a co za tym idzie i kominy) czy jednak pójść w pompę. Opcja sprawnej i niedrogiej pompy mnie mocno kusi ale jak na razie wspomniany konstruktor nie wypowiedział się na temat swojego wynalazku. Z góry dzięki

----------


## hektor80

a ja się zapytam jak się sprawuje alnor. zamarza przy tych temp. ? Jaka temp. nawiewu?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Gaz to przeciez wcale nie koniecznie kominy, a i przy rozsadym podejsciu do budowania niskie koszty na przyszlosc. Smiem twierdzic ze kosztowo na chwile obecna nie placimy za ogrzewanie wiecej niz gdybysmy mieli w domu pompe ciepla.

----------


## Garażowiec

> Gaz to przeciez wcale nie koniecznie kominy, a i przy rozsadym podejsciu do budowania niskie koszty na przyszlosc. _Smiem twierdzic ze kosztowo na chwile obecna nie placimy za ogrzewanie wiecej niz gdybysmy mieli w domu pompe ciepla_.


A  tu  się  grubo  mylisz  , dlaczego tak  uważasz?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wyciagam wnioski z nieco ponad 3 lat mieszkania i oplacania rachunkow  :smile:

----------


## karster

Noo, ale jakie masz porównanie z PC? Ja chce pc ale dowiedziałem się, że będzie na pewno w mojej miejscowości gaz.... 
Z tego co wcześniej liczyłem to wychodziło na gazie niby sporo drożej niż na PC. Chyba ze ten wynik dla pc byl zanizony.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Siema. Poniewaz jestem na urlopie to tylko powiem ze PC przy -16,2*C dawala spokojnie rade, w domu najmniej bylo rano 20,8*C, ale po wylaczeniu pompy bylo juz ponad 21*C. Grzalek zadnych nie mam. Co do porownania kosztow gazu wypowiem sie jak wroce.

Pozdro

----------


## Garażowiec

> Wyciagam wnioski z nieco ponad 3 lat mieszkania i oplacania rachunkow


Słabo . 
Przy PC  gruntowej inwerterowej  zapłaciłbyś mniej o  ok. 2/3

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Słabo . 
> Przy PC  gruntowej inwerterowej  zapłaciłbyś mniej o  ok. 2/3


o ok 2/3 mniej niz ?

----------


## Garażowiec

Niż  gazem

----------


## karster

https://zaradnyfinansowo.pl/koszty-ogrzewania/

Wg tego gaz jest droższy. 
Teraz koszt dobrego kotła z kominem i przyłącza gazu vs pc gruntowa (u mnie orientacyjnie razem z kolektorem poziomym ponizej 27tys). Z gazem, kominem, przyłączem strzelę 12tys czyli 15tys różnicy na korzyść gazu, a koszt ogrzania będzie orientacyjnie niższy przy PC 1000 zl rocznie czyli MAKSYMALNIE po 15 latach jest na zero (nie licząc przeglądów gazowych etc no i kaprysów Putina). 
Taką analizę w 5 minut zrobiłem sam, może ktoś coś dokladniejszego posiada do przedstawienia?  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Sredni roczny koszt ogrzania domu i przygotowania CWU gazem u nas to* 1550-1600 PLN brutto*.
Temperatura w domu ustawiona na 22 stopnie, 4 osoby (2+2), 2 lazienki. Do tego kominek bez plaszcza i rozprowadzenia, palony okazjonalnie, raz na kilka tygodni.
Komin od gazu to kolano koncentryczne i jakie 0,5 metra rury (piec wisi na scianie zewnetznej wiec komin tylko przechodzi przez sciane) - kosztu nie pamietam dokladnie, swita mi jakies 400 PLN
Kociol kondensacyjny Immergas 12kW + zasobnik 160 litrow (tez Immergas) + sterownik Immergas + pogodowka- lacznie jakies 5200 PLN
Przylacze gazu w gazowni 1700 PLN
Instalacja gazowa wewnetrzna od gazomierza w szafce przy plocie do kotla 1500 PLN
Coroczny przeglad kotla 240 PLN
Dom jak w linku w podpisie.

----------


## Garażowiec

Dobra , ostatni  wpis , nie będę zaśmiecał wątku .
 Wydawało mi się ze  mowa  była  o kosztach eksploatacji nie inwestycji . W  eksploatacji pc   znacznie  niższe koszta ,niż przy gazie ,  w  inwestycji w kotłownia  na gazie  tańsza , ale  co wtedy kiedy gazu nie  ma? Albo kiedy  przyłącze kosztuje 15 K?
Porównując  pc do gazu  inwestycja+eksploatacja ,  to też można  porównać  gaz  do czysty prąd , jeszcze niższa inwestycja  w prąd  niż  przy gazie  , a rachunki o 10-20%  większe .Też można  napsać  że  inwestując rozsądnie ,  prąd  się  bardziej opłaca . Tylko tutaj rozsądek  oznacza  mocny reżim izolacji itp  , a na końcu    jak  zamknąć te kółko  porównań,  zostaje  pc  kontra  czysty  prąd  i tu znowu przepaść .

*Sredni roczny koszt ogrzania domu i przygotowania CWU gazem u nas to 1550-1600 PLN brutto.*+*Coroczny przeglad kotla 240 PLN+trochę  prądu*  =~1800/1900 pln  , czyli jak pisałem , przy pc miałbyś  rocznie ok 700/800 pln .

----------


## agb

> Porównując  pc do gazu  inwestycja+eksploatacja ,  to też można  porównać  gaz  do czysty prąd , jeszcze niższa inwestycja  w prąd  niż  przy gazie  , a rachunki o 10-20%  większe .Też można  napsać  że  inwestując rozsądnie ,  prąd  się  bardziej opłaca.


Garażowiec, kto jak kto,ale Ty takich bzdur pisać nie powinieneś. Ceny energii w Polsce są zróżnicowane i takie za przeproszeniem gówno-prawdy jak 10-20% to sobie arturo może pisać. W takim mazowieckim w optymalnym scenariuszu 1kWh z gazu mogę mieć poniżej 22gr/kWh. I to z uwzględnieniem sprawności kotła. Bo z faktury, to i poniżej 20gr/kWh. A prąd w taniej w G12W mam po 36gr/kWh. Nie liczę, krótkoterminowych w kontekście porównywania systemów CO+CWU, promocji Fortum, itp. Dodatkowo grzanie wyłącznie w taniej strefie każdej zimy weryfikuje m.in temat o zużyciu prądu przez PC. I żeby nie było, oczywiście da się 100% w taniej, bo dużo osób tak robi. Sytuacja wygląda natomiast zupełnie inaczej tam gdzie jest na przykład Tauron. 

Więc po co robić ludziom wodę z mózgu pisząc o 10-20%?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dodam, bo prądem grzeję. 
Do 1500zł rocznie za grzanie trudno dojść, w domu najmarniej 21,8stC z rana, na ogół około 23, w porywach do 25  (mierzone 30cm nad podłogą w salonie, bo na szafce nawet 28 ). Inwestycja (CO+CWU) 5600zł i dodatkowo 4400zł za klimatyzator (tego bym nie powtórzył). Się opłaca, a jeszcze kominek dorzuciłem. 

Gaz mam od niedawna w drodze, ale sr.. .. ..es. Na wyńgiel nawet szkoda splunońć. Także, ten... prund. Radzę.

----------


## agb

Przy takim domu jak Twój czy sebcia, to czemu nie?

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. Skończyłem się urlopować więc coś skrobnę. U mnie do dnia dzisiejszego od początku tego sezonu PC zużyła na CO i CWU 991 kWh, czyli jakieś 277zł. W moim przypadku całkowity koszt instalacji CO na gaz z rurociągu był tylko 1600zł niższy niż koszt instalacji PC. 1 kWh gazu 3 lata temu kosztowała u mnie 25gr, a 1kWh prądu w taniej taryfie 28gr, z tym ze dla PC mam SCOP 4. Więc mając gaz do tej pory zapłacił bym za ten sezon 991 zł, czyli o 714zł więcej. W sumie to po tym sezonie inwestycja w PC mi się zwróci, a licze tylko sezony grzewcze, samo CWU też jest tańsze. To by było wszystko w temacie opłacalności. To prosta matematyka, jeżeli ktoś wie ile jego dom będzie potrzebował ciepła, ma wyceny na PC i gaz, umie korzystać z kalkulatora to mu wyjdzie. Oczywiście jak ktoś ma oferty na PC za 40k to mu się nie opłaci, ale jak troche ruszy głową i poszuka to będzie zadowolony. Nawet dzisiaj się trafiają zawodnicy którzy dają oferty na PC z odwiertami w granicach 60-80k i mówią że to już z dużym rabatem, co najgorsze są tacy którzy to kupują  :wink: 

Nie oszukujmy się,1000 zł/sezon za CO i CWU to jest nie dużo za dom 109m^2 i 2 os. - kto tyle płaci?? Pewnie jakiś ułamek ludzi w skali kraju, ale dlaczego nie płacić prawie 4x mniej? i na dodatek mieć modne w tych czasach źródło ciepła ? :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

sebcio kusisz mnie żeby to policzyć.... a już taki pewny byłem tego swojego gazu....

----------


## esechiel

Sebastian,  mam do Ciebie 2 pytania.

1. Zaczynam swoja przygodę z budowaniem. Parterówka na płycie fundamentowej. Przyznam, że studiowałem Twój dziennik wielokrotnie i jesteś dla mnie inspiracją, by odważyć się i samemu zakasać rękawy. Szykuję się do budowy płyty. Jednak dostałem ciut inny projekt płyty niż tradycyjny.  Moja płyta ma mieć 25 cm grubości na 20 cm styropianie XPS. Ale dookoła domu, pod ścianami nośnymi zewnętrznymi oraz wewnętrznymi grubość płyty rośnie do 40 cm. czyli muszę porobić dodatkowo "rynienki" o szerokości 65 cm (25cm ściana + 2x20cm XPS) i głębokości 60 cm (bo muszę to przecież wyłożyć tym styropianem ekstradowanym). Tłumaczone to miałem tak, że muszą być te wzmocnienia bo ciężar domu itp. A mój domek jest typowy, parterowy, kryty blachą. Coś mi tu nie gra. Nigdzie w necie nie widziałem płyty z tymi tzw ostrogami. Dumam, czy mogę się zarządzić i robić płytę na płasko, bez tych "wzmocnień" 

2. Czy przy obecnej ustawie prosumenckiej nie myślałbyś o ogrzewaniu się matami na podczerwień, ewentualnie kablami oporowymi + 10 kwp na dachu? Według moich wyliczeń taki system może w 100% zapewnić zapotrzebowanie energetyczne domu, więc roczny koszt utrzymania byłby bardzo niski. Inwestycja niższa niż w pompę ciepła.

pzdr

----------


## aiki

Ostrogi przy PF robił Doktorek.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebastian,  mam do Ciebie 2 pytania.
> 
> 1. Zaczynam swoja przygodę z budowaniem. Parterówka na płycie fundamentowej. Przyznam, że studiowałem Twój dziennik wielokrotnie i jesteś dla mnie inspiracją, by odważyć się i samemu zakasać rękawy. Szykuję się do budowy płyty. Jednak dostałem ciut inny projekt płyty niż tradycyjny.  Moja płyta ma mieć 25 cm grubości na 20 cm styropianie XPS. Ale dookoła domu, pod ścianami nośnymi zewnętrznymi oraz wewnętrznymi grubość płyty rośnie do 40 cm. czyli muszę porobić dodatkowo "rynienki" o szerokości 65 cm (25cm ściana + 2x20cm XPS) i głębokości 60 cm (bo muszę to przecież wyłożyć tym styropianem ekstradowanym). Tłumaczone to miałem tak, że muszą być te wzmocnienia bo ciężar domu itp. A mój domek jest typowy, parterowy, kryty blachą. Coś mi tu nie gra. Nigdzie w necie nie widziałem płyty z tymi tzw ostrogami. Dumam, czy mogę się zarządzić i robić płytę na płasko, bez tych "wzmocnień" 
> 
> 2. Czy przy obecnej ustawie prosumenckiej nie myślałbyś o ogrzewaniu się matami na podczerwień, ewentualnie kablami oporowymi + 10 kwp na dachu? Według moich wyliczeń taki system może w 100% zapewnić zapotrzebowanie energetyczne domu, więc roczny koszt utrzymania byłby bardzo niski. Inwestycja niższa niż w pompę ciepła.
> 
> pzdr


Witam,
ciesze się że pomogłem przy decyzji o samobudowaniu  :smile: 
Tak jak pisze aiki, doktorek miał płytę na ostrogach z tym że on miał trudny grunt, dom z poddaszem, strop betonowy i dachówke ceramiczną. Nie wiem jaki masz projekt i jakie warunki gruntowe ale to co opisujesz to dla mnie farmazony i wymysły osób które nie umieją/nie mają odpowiedniego oprogramowania/wiedzy aby to prawidłowo zaprojektować. Zgłoś sę do ppkonstruktor albo do http://www.rokstal.pl/ oni Ci zrobią racjonalny projekt bo mają doświadczenie i odpowiedni soft. 
Natomiast co do fotowoltaiki to myslałem o tym na poważnie, mam do tego idealne warunki, jednak wg mnie obecne rzepisy są nie opłacalne, jezeli masz ochotę to podziel się tutaj swoimi obliczeniami. Wg mnie to sie nie opłaca, inwestycja niższa niż w PC również wątpliwa  :wink:  więc chętnie zobaczę Twoje wyliczenia, bo powiem szczerze żę nie jestem na bierząco w kwestiach prosumenckich.

----------


## Barth3z

> Sorry że tak długo ale dopiero dzisiaj mam czas żeby dłużej pobyć na budowie. Proszę bardzo:
> 
> Tak wygląda wnętrze po zdjęciu frontu. Chyba ta jedna fota wszystko wyjasnia. Bypass jest po środku. Składa się z siłownika i z plastikowej klapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poniżej zbliżenie na siłownik:
> ...


Witaj sebcio55. Mam pytanie, testowałeś już bypass w rekuperatorze ? Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jaki szacunkowo procent powietrza przechodzi przez ten bypass a ile przez wymiennik. Zastawiam się, czy w swoim reku zrobić taki bypass jaki jest na zdjęciach, czy jednak zrobić go na przepustnicy trójdrożnej poza reku.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Witaj sebcio55. Mam pytanie, testowałeś już bypass w rekuperatorze ? Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jaki szacunkowo procent powietrza przechodzi przez ten bypass a ile przez wymiennik. Zastawiam się, czy w swoim reku zrobić taki bypass jaki jest na zdjęciach, czy jednak zrobić go na przepustnicy trójdrożnej poza reku.


Nie testowałem go specjalnie, sam się załącza jeżeli w domu jest więcej niż 21*C (taką mam nastawę), zimą/wiosną skutecznie dmucha zimnym powietrzem jak słońce mi gwałtownie podbija temperaturę, dobrze to działa jednak jak się stoi/siedzi pod anemostatem to pizga  :wink: 
Nie wiem jak miałbym sprawdzić ile powietrza idzie przez bypass a ile idzie przez wymiennik, wymiennik to dużo większy opór więc pewnie dużo mniej. W zamkniętej obudowie nie bardzo jestem to w stanie zmierzyć, chyba że masz jakiś pomysł?

----------


## esechiel

Sebek, dzięki za polecenie Rokstali, moja płyta już się robi  :smile: 

Co do fotowoltaiki. Ja to tak na piechotę policzyłem. Zapotrzebowanie na Energię Końcową u mnie jest na poziomie 37 kWh/m2/rok. Powierzchnia użytkowa/grzewcza 145m  co w zaokrągleniu daje 5500 kWh rocznie na dom. Do tego  dodać trzeba ok 1000 kWh na obsługę małej pompy powietrznej do grzania wody. Na zuzycie betowe liczę ok 3000 kWh rocznie, więc ok 9500 kWh rocznie prądu zużyję. Zamontowałbym PV o mocy 10kWh. Koszt inwestycji ok 42000 PV, kilka tysięcy pompa, ok 15000 maty grzewcze na podczerwień (lub kilka tysiecy kable oporowe) Inwestycja 50-60 tys. koszty roczne zero. No  nie do końca, trzeba płacić abo dla energtyki kilkaset zł rocznie. Biorę też pod uwagę fakt, że moje zuzycie pradu będzie torchę większe, a produkcja prądu trochę niższa. Nie mniej wydaje mi się, że ta droga jest najbardziej ekonomiczna. Bo dajmy na to popa ciepła plus podłogówka na takiej powierzchni już by więcej kosztowała niż inwestycja w PV. No i przy pompie nie ma produkcji pradu, więc rocznie jeszcze za 4-5 tys kWh trzeba zapłacić.

BTW. Dumam ciągle nad rozwiązaniami z plytą fundamentową. Przeraża mnie trochę zbrojenie tej płyty (217m2) i dumam czy nie można tutaj kupić gotowe siatki zbrojeniowe fi10 z. wymiar takiej płyty to 5mx2,15m oczka 15cm. Koszt w zasadzie nie wyższy od zwykłych prętów. Ktoś coś takiego zastosował?

Zaciekawiła mnie też opcja zamiany XPSa na szkło piankowe ...  ma ona wiele plusów w stosunku do xpsa, ale chyba wychodzi troche drożej. Bo by zachować parametry XPSa trzeba dać jej 2x więcej, a nawet jeszcze więcej bo zagęszcza się ja w stosunku 1:1,3. 

Nie mniej fajnie, że coraz więcej możliwości się pojawia.

----------


## sebcioc55

Cześć. Może zacznę od końca. Szkło piankowe trudno jest dostać, jest droższe i dla kogoś bez doświadczenia trudniejsze w "zrobieniu" - ja bym się na to nie porwał, chyba ze jest sprawdzony wykonawca z materiałem w cenie za konkretną płytę.
Zbrojenie łatwo się wiąże, siatki wyjąd drożej bo same w sobie są droższe niż goła stal a i sporo idzie też na zakłady. 
Fotowoltaika - cena kosmos. Po pierwsze liczysz że zużyjesz ok 10000kWh rocznie, ale to przez rok z czego największy peak przypadnie zimą, gdzie słońca jest najmniej, skąd weźmiesz wtedy kWh? Ze zbilansowania z latem? Z tego co wiem to bilansuje się czystą energię bez przesyłów, więc po odjęciu bilansu i tak zapłacisz za przesyły tej energii. Więc to słabo jakoś wychodzi... Policz sobie ile ten i ten system będzie kosztował wraz z eksploatacją np przez 20 lat. Ja liczyłem i ni jak fotowoltaika się nie opłaca  :wink:  
PC i podłogówka w cenie 60tys ? Oczywiście można tyle zapłacić, tylko po co dawać się okradać w biały dzień. PC 5kW z montażem, odwiertami kosztuje ok 25k. Do tego podłogówka 4k i masz połowe tego o czym piszesz. Przelicz to jeszcze raz bo coś mi się wydaje że nie wyjdzie tak różowo jak zakładasz. Jakby tak było to w co drugim domu były by takie rozwiązania.

----------


## grend

sebcio ogarnołes płot ?  Czy jednak zeszłoroczne opady zastopowały wszelkie prace ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> sebcio ogarnołes płot ?  Czy jednak zeszłoroczne opady zastopowały wszelkie prace ?


Co Ty, masakra jest, żeby was nie skłamać to woda utrzymuje się na wysokim poziomie (nie schodzi poniżej 0,5m ppt) już prawie rok!! :bash:  :bash: 
jednak ostatnio zebrałem się w sobie, wydalem trochę pieniędzy i będę z tym walczył bo nie mogę garażu zacząć, ani kostki ani tego ogrodzenia. Niestety musze jeszcze poczekać parę dni bo trochę mi się noga zepsuła i muszę dojść do siebie  :cool:  na pewno zdam relacje z placu boju. 

Z nowości to zakończyłem sezon grzewczy, bo pomimo minimalnych nastaw na PC miałem w domu ponad 24* i nie dało rady wyrobić, teraz już słońce robi robotę od paru dni pomimo niskich temperatur w nocy. Więcej info wkrótce.

----------


## sebcioc55

Tak jak pisałem, drugi sezon grzewczy za mną. Poniżej zdjęcia z podlicznika i ciepłomierza z początku sezonu:





Na ciepłomierzu 21,146 GJ, a na podliczniku 1633,87 kWh. 

Teraz zdjęcia z końca sezonu, PC zostaje już tylko do grzania CWU.





Na ciepłomierzu 37,756 GJ, a na podliczniku 2864,04 kWh.

Podsumowując sezon grzewczy 2017/18 pożarł 1230,17 kWh prundu i w tym czasie PC wyprodukowała 16,61GJ (4600kWh) ciepła, z sprawnością z całego sezonu SCOP 3,74. Jest to oczywiście sprawność mieszana za CO i CWU. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolony, mam kaganiec na tanią taryfę, więc grzanie i ciepła woda za ostatnie pół roku kosztowało mnie 344,40 zł  :yes:  :cool: 

Nie grzeję już prawaie tydzień a dzisiaj rano było tak:



Dodatkowo dla tych niedowiarków którzy mówią że poziome DZ to lipa i że się nie sprawdzi. Więc proszę pokażcie mi odwierty pionowe gdzie po całym sezonie na wyjściu będzie większa temp niż u mnie.
Legenda (dokładność pomiaru 0,5*C):
1. Temp wyjścia z DZ
2. Temp zasilania zbiornika CWU
3. Temp powietrza w kotłowni
4. Temp w zbiorniku CWU



BTW: już wkrótce na tapetę wjeżdza nowa PC, będzie relacja, więc myślę że wszyscy niecierpliwi będą w końcu usatysfakcjonowani  :wink:

----------


## walec7_7

Powiem Ci że zużycie mega! Ja nie mam miejsca na poziome DZ, zostaje mi PW  :smile:  Fajnie że dalej działasz i udzielasz cennych wskazówek.

Mówisz noga musi odpocząć?  :smile:

----------


## wally666

Czekam z niecierpliwoscia na relacje bo u mnie za 10 dni startuje budowa i musze podjac decyzje - gaz czy PW!

BTW. Sebcio, opisywales w swoim dzienniku konkretniej warunki glebowe oraz sama instalacje DZ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Powiem Ci że zużycie mega! Ja nie mam miejsca na poziome DZ, zostaje mi PW  Fajnie że dalej działasz i udzielasz cennych wskazówek.
> 
> Mówisz noga musi odpocząć?


znasz to przyszłowie: "gdyby kózka nie skakała to by nóżki nie złamała" ? :wink: 




> Czekam z niecierpliwoscia na relacje bo u mnie za 10 dni startuje budowa i musze podjac decyzje - gaz czy PW!
> 
> BTW. Sebcio, opisywales w swoim dzienniku konkretniej warunki glebowe oraz sama instalacje DZ?


no co do wyboru gaz czy PW to ja bym bral PW, ale znowu najlepsza jest wg mnie PC gruntowa z  resztą to też zależy od cen poszczególnych instalacji, bo jak np masz cenę na całość z PW 25k, a gruntowej nie znajdziesz tańszej niż 40k no to sprawa jasna.
Warunki glebowe i skany z badania geotechnicznego oraz wykonanie DZ opisywałem i pokazywałem w dzienniku. Zbieram się już dłuższy czas aby zrobić spis treści w dzienniku ale skoro przez zimę tego nie zrobiłem to teraz pewnie tym bardziej, chyba że znowu bedzie padać pół roku bez przerwy  :wink:

----------


## wally666

Dzięki. Masz rację, miałem na myśli PC gruntowa z poziomym kolektorem, powietrzna na razie mnie nie interesuje. Działkę mam niewielką bo ok 950m2 ale powinienem zmieścić kilka nitek kolektora. Taki jest plan :wink: 

Czekam z niecierpliwością na ujawnienie się tego tajemniczego producenta Twojej pompy, jeśli całość będzie dużo tańsza niż inni producenci z PL jak Ekopower to chętnie w to wejdę!

----------


## marcko

> Tak jak pisałem, drugi sezon grzewczy za mną. Poniżej zdjęcia z podlicznika i ciepłomierza z początku sezonu:
> .............
> 
> BTW: już wkrótce na tapetę wjeżdza nowa PC, będzie relacja, więc myślę że wszyscy niecierpliwi będą w końcu usatysfakcjonowani


podkręcasz ciekawość, napięcie rośnie w oczekiwaniu na tego neewsa  :big grin: 
chętnie zobaczę co to takiego, bo na razie stanąłem na grzałkach i zbiorniku 1000l. Rozumiem że to od Jacka będzie? (skoro firmę zarejestrował parę dni temu)  :big tongue:

----------


## ketjof

> Tak jak pisałem, drugi sezon grzewczy za mną. Poniżej zdjęcia z podlicznika i ciepłomierza z początku sezonu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na ciepłomierzu 21,146 GJ, a na podliczniku 1633,87 kWh. 
> 
> Teraz zdjęcia z końca sezonu, PC zostaje już tylko do grzania CWU.
> ...


Cześć, czytałem dużo twój dziennik przed i w trakcie mojej budowy, ale "pasywnie". 
Gratki za sprawną, samorobną budowę.
Wypowiem się co do PC GW u Ciebie.... bo gdzie indziej by mnie pewnie miłośnicy PW zjedli. 
W pełni zgadzam się z tym co mówisz o GW w stosunku do PW. Wszystko zależy od kosztów i indywidualnej oceny awaryjności danego rozwiązania.
Do mnie nie przemawia ta ilość układów elektromechanicznych w inwerterowych pompach PW. A wiadomo, że nie psuje się tylko to czego nie ma.
Ja wyhaczyłem kotłownię na polskiej GW typu lodówka - z wbudowanym zbiornikiem na CWU z nierdzewki + 2 odwierty po 90 m DZ- za 25k (to był raczej "upust rodzinny" ale za około 30k jest to podobno dla każdego). 
Mieszkam od grudnia i miesięczne  zużycie energii (tylko w niskiej taryfie) po  185-210 kWh (w tym CWU ok 63 kWh)---- pysk sam się smieje.
U mnie doszła jeszcze dotacja z gminy więc koszt kotłowni z wszystkim zamknął się w 15k. (ale to się udało i wiadomo nie w każdej gminie takie cukierki)
I jeszcze ... mówiłeś pokażcie mi takiego co ma na pionowym DZ takie temperatury..... U mnie - po sezonie pod koniec grzania CWU DZ-11/7 K -nawet Wihajster pisze, że jeżeli termometry sprawne to jakaś anomalia. Termometry zakładałem  już niezależne , kalibruję w wodzie lodowej i różnica góra 1 K. Dodam, że w Toruniu nie mieszkam  :smile: . Za to na całej głębokości DZ glina.
Rację mają też ci, co mówią że w tak ocieplonym domu się to nie opłaca i lepiej czysty prąd - u mnie zakładając, że za cały rok zapłacę z CWU 500 zł i mnożąc razy COP nawet 5... to wyszłoby, że bez tej dotacji pompa zwróciłaby się po 15 latach  :sad: .  Każdy niech oceni sam. Ja uważam,  że Polska gruntówka dłużej pożyje choćby ze względu na mniejszą ilość zintegrowanej, nienaprawialnej elektroniki i bardziej stabilne warunki pracy. 
Pozdrawiam, miłego mieszkania
Wojtek

----------


## wally666

A co to za "polska gruntowka" jesli to nie tajemnica?

----------


## sebcioc55

> .....I jeszcze ... mówiłeś pokażcie mi takiego co ma na pionowym DZ takie temperatury..... U mnie - po sezonie pod koniec grzania CWU DZ-11/7 K .....


nie bardzo rozumiem ten zapis, oznacza to że np teraz pod koniec grzania cwu masz na zasilaniu z DZ 7*C, a na powrocie do DZ masz -11*C ? Jeżeli tak to faktycznie jakieś czary, pierwszy raz widzę taki wynik na odwiertach pod koniec sezonu.
U mnie taka temperatura zapewne wynika z wszechobecnej wody.

UPDATE: dodam jeszcze że doskonale wiem co jest w pompach gruntowych, może w nich paść albo sprężarka, pompki obiegowe albo elektronika, jeżeli pompa jest zbudowana z wszechobecnych podzespołów to co to a problem je wymienić? To tak jakby jeździć tylko rowerem i bać się jeździć samochodem bo może się zepsuć. Doskonale to znam bo często to słysze, a co jak Ci się PC zepsuje albo prądu nie będzie przez tydzień, lepiej zbuduj komin i sobie wstaw jakiś piec na wszystko, no pojebało ....  :wink:  Ja zawsze wtedy mówię to samo: "wsiadam w samolot i lecę na wczasy "  :smile:

----------


## ketjof

To był myślnik przed  jedenastką.  :smile: 
Może troszkę się rozpędziłem , sprawdzę dzisiaj po 45 minutach pracy. Dłużej mi cwu rzadko kiedy grzeje. A na włączenie na CO już nie ma co liczyć przy tych temp zewnętrznych.  Ten odczyt był wczoraj   w trakcie grzania cwu i nie sprawdziłem dokładnie po jakim czasie od startu. W każdym razie nie będzie po tych 45 minutach mniej niż  +10 temperatura wychodząca z ziemi.  
Wiem że wyglada to dziwnie, ale ile można zakładać jeszcze błędu ( termometry sprawdzałem w wodzie lodowej i od tej temperatury można by jeszcze maksymalnie 1 stopień odjąć )

Wally666 odpowiem ci na priva bo tutaj chyba nie wolno.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wally666 odpowiem ci na priva bo tutaj chyba nie wolno.


jak nie wolno? w moim dzienniku wszystko wolno  :tongue: 

BTW: 10*C to bardzo dużo, nawet bym powiedział że to małoprawdopodobne... no ale jak tak masz to się tylko cieszyć  :smile:

----------


## ketjof

Tylko się cieszyć .....ale każdy kij ma dwa końce , ty masz ciepłomierz i wiesz ile twój dom potrzebuje energii cieplnej.
Ja to mogę tylko szacować i gdyby przyjąć takie temperatury dz i Gz jakie pokazują termometry to wyszłoby ze powinienem przyjmować COP około 6 na C.O. a wtedy wyszłoby, że dom nie jest taki ciepły jak mi asolt wyliczył. Czyli coś Sp....m (: .   Ale nie wiem czy jestem ciekawy. Grunt, ze przez 4 miesiące zimy (mieszkam od grudnia) z ciepła wodą zużyłem ok 800 kWh  prundu ( z podlicznika pompy)  :smile: 


Co do pompy napisze ci tez na priv, bo mam dopiero pare postów, wiec się dygam. Jeszcze mnie zbanują i będzie szybki koniec mojej forumowej „kariery” :big lol:   Generalnie chodziło mi o to żeby dorzucic  swój kamyczek do ogródka zwolenników GW i zachęcić ludzi do szukania lepszych cen na pompy GW. Bo wydaje mi się, że w ich prostocie  i stabilności parametrów dz na jakim pracują jest ich największa zaleta.

----------


## sebcioc55

Z Twojej stopki wyczytałem że masz full izolacji i jeszcze dom z poddaszem wiec zapotrzebowanie na pewno masz mniejsze niz ja, dlatego malo kwh. Ile by nie było liczy się efekt końcowy.
Najlepsi sa Ci którzy palą w domu wszystkim i jak juz sie zapytają ile ja płacę i im mowie to nie wierzą, a ja ze zapraszam pokaze cieplomierz i podlicznik. Oni jednak nadal idą w zaparte i ze to nie możliwe i pewnie mam w domu 15*C. Wtedy odpuszczam, głowa muru nie potrzebujesz.
Tak jak odpisałem Ci na priv mialem w 2015r. oferte na "prawie identyczna" pompe  :wink:  firmy Gejzer, byla to kompletna kotłownia z odwiertami 140m na pompe 7kW i opiewala na bajeczna sumę 45k  :smile:  ciekawe ze mi proponowali 140mb do PC 7kW, a Ty masz 180m do PC 5kW?

----------


## ketjof

Tak, zamiar był taki żeby maksymalnie doszczelnić i zaizolować, zrobić wodną podłogówkę i spróbować grzać grzałką w buforze, i sprawdzić jak to wyjdzie finansowo.
Ale jak to bywa w życiu, i na budowie plany są po to żeby je zmieniać. Grzałki i bufor wychodzą bardzo tanio jak są tymi rencami,a jak nie tymi rencami to i powyżej 10 tyś trzeba dać.U nas w gminie jest program walki z niską emisją i na pompę GW dają 10 tyś dopłaty. Wypisałem papiery i okazało się, że podpisali umowę.  Dodatkowo okazało się, że mam w rodzinie instalatora PC, wod-kan, rekuperatorów nawet producenta. Na jakiejś imprezie rodzinnej zaoferował się zrobić mi promocyjnie instalacje. Za kotłownię na gotowo bez dotykania samemu niczego wyszła mnie taka kwota jak ludzie płaca za kotłownie na ekogrochu. Więc nie miałem się co zastanawiać. Co do temperatur DZ to właściwie przy moim domu od razu było wiadomo, że pewnie 1 odwiert 100m by starczył. Ale mogło to być na styk więc te 2x 60-70 m to była bezpieczna porada ze strony ekipy. W momencie wykonywania otworów była tylko PF i nie wiadomo było jaki będzie grunt, jaki wyjdzie dom, a jak ekipa już wierci i stracili  czas na te wszystkie czynności związane z rozpakowaniem się to już dość łatwo z nimi ustalić fajną cenę na dodatkowe metry - i tak zrobiłem bo się bałem. Nie mam żadnego dodatkowego kominka itp. więc wolałem trochę przyłożyć. :smile: . DZ jak się okazało jest więc mocno przewymiarowane. W największe mrozy obecnej zimy (dochodziło do -17 w nocy) wystarczyło ok. 5h pracy na C.O. żeby utrzymać te 22,5 st w domu.
Moje główne info dla innych budujących i stojących przed wyborem systemu grzewczego jest takie, że 30tyś za taką kotłownię z odwiertami jak moje to jest cena do uzyskania. Jak ktoś nie ocieplał tak jak ja to ma te 10 tyś nie wydane, a jak ta pompa zużyje prądu 2 x więcej niż u mnie to jest i tak śmiesznie mało. Producenci i instalatorzy gruntówek będą musieli - już schodzą z marż, cena robi się podobna do PW a GW jeżeli pominąć cenę ma chyba jednak więcej zalet niż PW, szczególnie jeśli chodzi o potencjalną awaryjność. Mam trochę informacji od człowieka, który instaluje i serwisuje jedne i drugie i chyba nie chciał mnie oszukać bo na mnie mało lub wcale nie zarobił. Ta opcja, którą ty masz czyli niedrogi mały GW inwerter też zapowiada się na fajny pomysł jeżeli faktycznie mniej obciąża ona DZ i można zrobić mniejsze. Ja tylko , tak na chłopski rozum nie kapuję czemu, jak dom potrzebuje X kWh dziennie to jak się pobierze to X rozbite na mniej większych porcji (PC bez inwertera) to będzie gorzej dla DZ, niż jak się je pobierze w większej ilości małych porcji (PC inwerter)?
O.K. Ale znowu niepotrzebnie się rozpisałem w twoim dzienniku. My już mamy P.C. nieprądożerne, i nie mrożące DZ  :smile: 
Pozdr.
Wojtek

----------


## wally666

Głupie pytanie ale co tam - co to jest GW

----------


## ketjof

> Głupie pytanie ale co tam - co to jest GW


GW- pompa ciepła grunt-woda 
PW- pompa ciepła powietrze-woda

----------


## karster

Bardzo mocno chcę PC! Już jakieś gazy w eterze sychać, klepią mnie po plecach i mówią, "ja bym się nie zastanawiał i brał gaz" a ja niet, nie nada. No i gaz odpada. 

Dzwoniłem jakiś czas temu do kogoś od PC (chyba z zachodniopomorskiego ale działa wszędzie, chyba z forum miałem kontakt)  i mówił, ze GW zatrzymały się 15lat temu w rozwoju a PW są fajne. Jak patrzę na średnie temperatury u nas w kraju i wyzszy cop  PC PW przy tych wyzszych temperaturach to nie powiem,kusi. Ale ja lubię spokój. To nie hazard i chcę pewne rozwiązanie w cenie dla szarego Kowalskiego. A nie jak sąsiad, który za same 4 odwierty po 100mb dał 28tys zł. 

Seba, u Ciebie jest wody w ujjj. U mnie pustynia i glina gdzieś tam pod trawą. Woda na wiosne ciężko wsiąka. Więc Twoje wyniki mogą być troszkę podkręcone  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Może i tak, ale w jakim stopniu? 5-10%? w tamtym roku kończyłem sezon z temp DZ na poziomie 2,5*C a wyniki były zbliżone. 
Nie wiem co ten gościu miał na myśli że PC gruntowe staneły w miejscu? Może ma lepsze bicie na powietrznych  :yes:  Może nie widział nigdy gruntówki z inwerterem? Poczekaj, niedługo będzie wiecej wiadomo o mojej nowej PC, to się zastanowisz ponownie  :smile:

----------


## karster

Mi się też tak coś wydaje. A kontakt miałem chyba od Kaszpira, to był prawdopodobnie jego instalator. Miał duże parcie na PW i dało się odczuć wręcz presję na nie z wykluczeniem gw.

PS. Dzieki z pw, nadejdzie odpowiedni moment to spozytkuję   :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## chilli banana

Seba czy ty masz pompę do ogrzewania podłogowego? czym się kierowałeś przy wyborze?
masz jeszcze tacker czy się go pozbyłeś?
i ostatnie - o co pytają wszyscy  :wink:  co z tą PC?

----------


## sebcioc55

Chodzi Ci o pompę ciepła ? Jeżeli tak to mam pompę ciepła gruntową, i do samej podłogówki też mam pompkę wbudowaną w PC chyba 25-60. Wybór był trudny, podyktowany ceną. Najpierw był w planach gaz (nawet wydałem 800 zł na projektp rzyłącza :/ ) jednak ceny jakie dostałem za przyłącze i czas oczekiwania były nie do przyjęcia. Najpierw był chiński meeting, potem PC od Jacka i teraz ma być kolejna PC od niego, obecnie jest montowana i testowana, potem trafi do mnie. Jak to nastapi to siętym podziele.
Na tą chwilę powiem tylko że obecna PC produkuje u mnie CWU na cały miesiąc za jedyne 26 zł  :smile: 
Tacker mam, ale go używam co jakiś czas więc nie odsprzedam  :wink:  poszukaj na OLX używanego albo kup jakiś tani na allegro, ja mam capricorna.

----------


## chilli banana

> Chodzi Ci o pompę ciepła ? Jeżeli tak to mam pompę ciepła gruntową, i do samej podłogówki też mam pompkę wbudowaną w PC chyba 25-60. Wybór był trudny, podyktowany ceną. Najpierw był w planach gaz (nawet wydałem 800 zł na projektp rzyłącza :/ ) jednak ceny jakie dostałem za przyłącze i czas oczekiwania były nie do przyjęcia. Najpierw był chiński meeting, potem PC od Jacka i teraz ma być kolejna PC od niego, obecnie jest montowana i testowana, potem trafi do mnie. Jak to nastapi to siętym podziele.
> Na tą chwilę powiem tylko że obecna PC produkuje u mnie CWU na cały miesiąc za jedyne 26 zł 
> Tacker mam, ale go używam co jakiś czas więc nie odsprzedam  poszukaj na OLX używanego albo kup jakiś tani na allegro, ja mam capricorna.


acha, dzięki wielkie Seba!
to czekam na tę nową pompę od Jacka  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Działasz coś czy tylko spijasz zimne piwko w upalne dni na tarasie?  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Cześc  :smile: ! działam tylko mam tyle zajęć że nie mam za wiele czasu na pisanie, ale foty robię więc w wolnym czasie wszystko uzupełnie  :smile:

----------


## wally666

Czekamy z niecierpliwością :wink:

----------


## esechiel

Sebcio, muszę się pochwalić. Zrobiłem własnymi siłami płytę fundamentową. Powierzchnia 217m2 kosztowała mnie równo 50tyś ( w tym kolosalna wymiana ziemi), ok 230zł m2. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z efektu i finalnej ceny, bo jak wysyłałem zapytania ofertowe to firmy proponowali mi tę płytę za 70-75tyś. 

Dumam teraz nad stropem. W projekcie mam monolit ale jestem namawiany na płyty żerańskie. Koszt płyt ok 100zł metr. Na plus cena i szybkość wykonania - 1 dzień. Monolit też robiłbym własnymi siłami z pomocą rodziny, więc darmowa robocizna. Nie wiem jak tu cena by wyszła, ale podejrzewam że więcej niż 100zł. Ale czasowo to pewnie kilka tygodni przygotować, nerwów itp. No i nie wiem co robić. Poddasze u mnie nieużytkowe.Masz jakieś doświadczenie w tym temacie?

----------


## martingg

> Sebcio, muszę się pochwalić. Zrobiłem własnymi siłami płytę fundamentową. Powierzchnia 217m2 kosztowała mnie równo 50tyś ( w tym kolosalna wymiana ziemi), ok 230zł m2. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z efektu i finalnej ceny, bo jak wysyłałem zapytania ofertowe to firmy proponowali mi tę płytę za 70-75tyś. 
> 
> Dumam teraz nad stropem. W projekcie mam monolit ale jestem namawiany na płyty żerańskie. Koszt płyt ok 100zł metr. Na plus cena i szybkość wykonania - 1 dzień. Monolit też robiłbym własnymi siłami z pomocą rodziny, więc darmowa robocizna. Nie wiem jak tu cena by wyszła, ale podejrzewam że więcej niż 100zł. Ale czasowo to pewnie kilka tygodni przygotować, nerwów itp. No i nie wiem co robić. Poddasze u mnie nieużytkowe.Masz jakieś doświadczenie w tym temacie?


dużo czasu ci zajęła płyta?  :wink:  też nad tym myślę bo nie ma w tym wyższej matematyki a średnio za robotę jest około 100pln/m2 więc przy twojej płycie to do przodu jakieś 20 tysi ... gdzie ją robiłeś? (region polski)

----------


## esechiel

Płytę robiłem w lubelskim. Zajęło mi to 11 dni, pracowałem po kilkanaście godzin, przy zbrojeniu pomagała rodzina. Fajna robota, nie ma co się tego bać. Trzeba być w miarę precyzyjnym ale nie jest to specjalnie trudne.

----------


## sebcioc55

Plyty zeranskie 100zl z położeniem? Jezeli tak to bierz je. Oszczednosc czasu niesamowita. Kwestia tylko jak z rozpietosciami i konstrukcyjnie jak to wyglada, czy nie trzeba czegos przeprojektowac albo doprojektowac jakis podciagow. 
Strop monolityczny ma zazwyczaj 15cm a przy wiekszych rozpietosciach 18cm. Zakladajac te 18cm to kazdy metr kwadratowy betonu na taki strop to ok 50zl, dolicz zbrojenie szalunki, podpory i wlasny czas! Jak cena rzeczywiscie taka jak mowisz to rob z plyt.
Z reszta jak poddasze nieuzytkowe to nie wiem czemu robisz strop betonowy  :wink:

----------


## esechiel

Te 100zł to nie jest ostateczna cena, dojdzie czas pracy dźwigu ale to raptem kilka stów więc nie majątek. Płyty też nie zakryją 100% stropu, dziury trzeba tradycyjnie zalewać. Jednak i tak jest to niesamowita oszczędność czasu stąd bardzo poważnie myślę nad żeraniem ... a czemu w ogóle beton nad głową? Żona tego pragnie, chce czuć się"bezpieczniej'  w razie gdyby dach odleciał. Zresztą drewniany też jest kosztowny i pracochłonny. Pozdrawiam innych samorobów.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Poczytaj o dachu z gotowych wiązarów. Moim zdaniem wyjdzie taniej, niż betonowy. Montaż konstrukcji to max 2 dni, potem w zależności co wybrałeś - membrana, kontrłaty, dachówki itp. Dach drewniany nie odfrunie...

----------


## e_gregor

Tak dodam od siebie - co do wiązarów to jestem do nich absolutnie przekonany. Bardzo solidna i sztywna konstrukcja. Natomiast stropy betonowe mają pewną zaletę - szczelność. Niedługo zabieram sie u siebie za sufity podwieszane i przerażaja mnie te wszystkie folie i taśmy paroizolacyjne, przepusty na kable i problem ze szczelnym zamontowaniem oświetlenia (chcę dużo tradycyjnych "oczek" GU10 + żarówki led). Jak ktoś nie robi rekuperacj to faktycznie może się tym nie przejmować ale ja chcę zrobić dom termos tani w ogrzewaniu (prąd)

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Ocieplenie pianą powinno załatwić problem szczelności. Ewentualnie "rzygnąć" nią tylko tam gdzie są przepusty itp.
Jeśli myślę o parterówce, to widzę wiązary z sufitem ocieplonym nadmuchiwaną celulozą, bo ma dobrą izolację akustyczną. Na pewno tańsze niż lany beton nad głową + dużo łatwiej zawiesić lampy itp. Niż  wiercić z ryzykiem wjechania w zbrojenie. No i na minus w monolicie, potencjalne przenoszenie drgań i hałasów.

//edit: a sam dach albo właśnie natryskową pianą albo nakrokwiowo.

----------


## martingg

przy parterówce chyba nie ma sensu ocieplać dachu? si?

----------


## martingg

> Płytę robiłem w lubelskim. Zajęło mi to 11 dni, pracowałem po kilkanaście godzin, przy zbrojeniu pomagała rodzina. Fajna robota, nie ma co się tego bać. Trzeba być w miarę precyzyjnym ale nie jest to specjalnie trudne.


to zapraszam to mazowieckiego na 10 dni  :big grin:   :big grin:  no właśnie nad tym myślę boję się tylko tej prezycji aczkolwiek miałbym 2 budowlańców do pomocy ...  :stir the pot:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> przy parterówce chyba nie ma sensu ocieplać dachu? si?


Czemu, nie? :>

----------


## martingg

tak mi powiedział 1 budowlaniec tutaj polecany i tez tutaj czytałem przy drewnianym wystarczy ocieplić strop, pisząc dach miałem na myśli krokwie

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Jestem w stanie wydać 2000zł na 10 - 15cm wełny, bo tyle to mniej więcej wyniesie dodatkowe ocieplenie międzykrokwiowe. Zawsze to dodatkowa warstwa. Tak to sobie wyobrażam, choć nie upieram się, że da to wymierny efekt ekonomiczny.

----------


## esechiel

Czy ktoś z was myślał o montażu okien w systemie MOWO własnymi rekami? Wydaje się to stosunkowo proste. Ale może właśnie wydaje mi się tylko. Skoro to jest takie dobre a droga jest usługa to może warto się nad tym pochylić?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Czy ktoś z was myślał o montażu okien w systemie MOWO własnymi rekami? Wydaje się to stosunkowo proste. Ale może właśnie wydaje mi się tylko. Skoro to jest takie dobre a droga jest usługa to może warto się nad tym pochylić?


No pewnie. Pan @anonim, mniej więcej od tego miejsca opisał to w swoim dzienniku https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7462375

----------


## aiki

On nie tylko montował ale i tworzył mowo

----------


## sebcioc55

> Tak dodam od siebie - co do wiązarów to jestem do nich absolutnie przekonany. Bardzo solidna i sztywna konstrukcja. Natomiast stropy betonowe mają pewną zaletę - szczelność. Niedługo zabieram sie u siebie za sufity podwieszane i przerażaja mnie te wszystkie folie i taśmy paroizolacyjne, przepusty na kable i problem ze szczelnym zamontowaniem oświetlenia (chcę dużo tradycyjnych "oczek" GU10 + żarówki led). Jak ktoś nie robi rekuperacj to faktycznie może się tym nie przejmować ale ja chcę zrobić dom termos tani w ogrzewaniu (prąd)


Strop betonowy wiadomo ze jest szczelniejszy, jego jednąz zalet jest też to że można go szybko wykończyć tynkiem. Jak już chcesz zrobić jakieś fajne oświetlenie czy obniiżenia to koszty rosną, a przy wiązarach i suficie podwieszanym masz 2w1. 
Jeżeli chcesz zrobić szczelnie to zerknij u mnie w DB, wazne jest właściwe połączenie paroizolacji ze ścianą.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Czy ktoś z was myślał o montażu okien w systemie MOWO własnymi rekami? Wydaje się to stosunkowo proste. Ale może właśnie wydaje mi się tylko. Skoro to jest takie dobre a droga jest usługa to może warto się nad tym pochylić?


ja będę coś podobnego kombinował z oknami w garażu, ale to jeszcze jest tajemnica  :wink:  oczywiście wszystko pokaże w swoim czasie.

----------


## aiki

Za dużo tych tajemnic masz Sebcio. Jak nie PC to teraz Mowo DIY

----------


## grend

Sebcio jak z persektywy czasu oceniasz swój strop na wiazarach. To była dobra decyzja? ... bo ty nie robiłeś na pietrze pomieszczeń użytkowych ?

----------


## sebcioc55

Siema. Mój dziennik chyba już zarósł kurzem  :wink: 
Z perspektywy czasu uważam ze to była dobra decyzja, było szybko i niedrogo. Mieszkam już 2 lata i kompletnie nic się nie dzieje, żadnych pęknięć itp (w końcu robiła solidna firma  :wink:  ) jeżeli się chodzi normalnie na górze to na dole nic nie słychać, jezeli się chodzi "głośniej" no to słychać. Wg mnie spkojnie na wiązrach można mieszkać i normalnie użytkować.

----------


## grend

> Siema. Mój dziennik chyba już zarósł kurzem 
> Z perspektywy czasu uważam ze to była dobra decyzja, było szybko i niedrogo. Mieszkam już 2 lata i kompletnie nic się nie dzieje, żadnych pęknięć itp (w końcu robiła solidna firma  ) jeżeli się chodzi normalnie na górze to na dole nic nie słychać, jezeli się chodzi "głośniej" no to słychać. Wg mnie spkojnie na wiązrach można mieszkać i normalnie użytkować.


Dzięki. ... wiesz jak  to jest coś tam powiedziałeś i teraz jest problem z pytaniami z opcjami jakiś "inwestycji". zycie jest ciężkie  :smile:  - trzeba było milczeć to by problemu też nie było....

----------


## sebcioc55

grend nie wiem o jakim problemie piszesz  :cool:

----------


## grend

> grend nie wiem o jakim problemie piszesz


"Grzebie" juz w czwartym budynku. Samo w sobie to nie jest złe ale jednak niestety żaden nie jest mój. Staje się amiszem na kanwie jakiegos budynku samorobnie zrobionego. ... trzeba było siedzie cicho  :smile: 
Nie masz czegoś takiego ?

----------


## aiki

Grend czy Ty fachowcem zostałeś?

----------


## grend

> Grend czy Ty fachowcem zostałeś?


... prawie, ale w kreowaniu opini i pracach "na amisza"

----------


## sebcioc55

> "Grzebie" juz w czwartym budynku. Samo w sobie to nie jest złe ale jednak niestety żaden nie jest mój. Staje się amiszem na kanwie jakiegos budynku samorobnie zrobionego. ... trzeba było siedzie cicho 
> Nie masz czegoś takiego ?


Mam, tylko że otworzyłem działalność i robie pewne rzeczy już zawodowo. Niedługo to pewnie będzie moim głównym źródłem utryzmania, ale to nie temat na forum. Tutaj jestem hobbistycznie i za free  :wink:  To co wiem i mam sprawdzone chętnie przekazuje dalej, jak powiedział jeden internetowy ludek: "ten tort jest tak wielki że starczy dla każdego"  :wink:

----------


## grend

> Mam, tylko że otworzyłem działalność i robie pewne rzeczy już zawodowo. Niedługo to pewnie będzie moim głównym źródłem utryzmania, ale to nie temat na forum. Tutaj jestem hobbistycznie i za free  To co wiem i mam sprawdzone chętnie przekazuje dalej, jak powiedział jeden internetowy ludek: "ten tort jest tak wielki że starczy dla każdego"


To gratulacje.
 .. ale chyba całkowicie nie chcesz zerwać z "kilkaniem" na kompie, przecież to takie interesujące zajecie  :smile:  Z tego co kojarzę to pracowałes jako informatyk

----------


## Garażowiec

Z  tego  co wdziałem na oczy (  budowę -
Duris 3 tymi ręcami sebcio55 robiony ) śmiało ten informatyk  może  za ,, budowlańca"( w pozytwnym  znaczeniu  tego słowa )  robić

----------


## jarokar

I ja również melduje przeczytanie całego wątku - trzeba przyznać szacun!!! Jestem pełen podziwu jak Ci to wszystko sprawnie i elegancko szło! No chyba że tak to tylko wygląda jak się czyta na wygodnej kanapie  :tongue:  a co podżyłeś to wiesz tylko Ty i twój kręgosłup... W każdym bądź razie wielkie dzięki za kawał dobrej nauki dla samoroba! Naprawdę można z Twojego dziennika bardzo dużo się nauczyć - świetne opisy i masa zdjęć a do tego te zdjęcia są a nie jak u innych u których po zdjęciach jest tylko wspomnienie - po co ludzie w ogóle piszą dzienniki nie przykładając uwagi żeby zdjęcia nie znikały? Ale Ty jesteś informatykiem i pewnie dlatego, co rozumiem bo również jestem co prawda tylko z wykształcenia ale coś tam się grzebie przy tym.
Mam dwa pytania - jaką robiłeś fuge na płytkach? Bardzo lubię jak najmniejsze, chciałbym kiedyś jak już dotrę do tej chwili kłaść na 1mm ale to chyba niemożliwe  przy podłogówce i to jeszcze przy dość dużym rozmiarze np. 60x60? Wszędzie straszą rozszerzalnością dużą. 
Czy jak robiłeś zdjęcia kamerą termo masz gdzieś takie żeby można było porównać jak przenika ciepło na panelach i płytkach? Wiadomo że najlepiej mieć to i to zależnie od pomieszczenia ale tak naprawdę jeśli ktoś chce zmaksymalizować oszczędności na ogrzewaniu to chyba lepiej płytki w 100%? No ale jednak w pokojach chciałbym panele, wiadomo Masz może jakieś doświadczeni (na pewno bo przecież mieszkasz już trochę) jak to jest w praktyce  - czy panele słabiej grzeją niż płytki?

----------


## aiki

Seba ty informatyk jesteś?

----------


## Norbi89

Hej,
pokaż fotkę jak wyglada Twoje oświetlenie salonu z ledami  :smile: 
I czy załączając same Ledy na wieczór filmowo piwny jest przyjemny półmrok ?

----------


## Norbi89

Hej,
pokaż fotkę jak wyglada Twoje oświetlenie salonu z ledami  :smile: 
I czy załączając same Ledy na wieczór filmowo piwny jest przyjemny półmrok ?

----------


## Norbi89

Hej,
pokaż fotkę jak wyglada Twoje oświetlenie salonu z ledami  :smile: 
I czy załączając same Ledy na wieczór filmowo piwny jest przyjemny półmrok ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> I ja również melduje przeczytanie całego wątku - trzeba przyznać szacun!!! Jestem pełen podziwu jak Ci to wszystko sprawnie i elegancko szło! No chyba że tak to tylko wygląda jak się czyta na wygodnej kanapie  a co podżyłeś to wiesz tylko Ty i twój kręgosłup... W każdym bądź razie wielkie dzięki za kawał dobrej nauki dla samoroba! Naprawdę można z Twojego dziennika bardzo dużo się nauczyć - świetne opisy i masa zdjęć a do tego te zdjęcia są a nie jak u innych u których po zdjęciach jest tylko wspomnienie - po co ludzie w ogóle piszą dzienniki nie przykładając uwagi żeby zdjęcia nie znikały? Ale Ty jesteś informatykiem i pewnie dlatego, co rozumiem bo również jestem co prawda tylko z wykształcenia ale coś tam się grzebie przy tym.
> Mam dwa pytania - jaką robiłeś fuge na płytkach? Bardzo lubię jak najmniejsze, chciałbym kiedyś jak już dotrę do tej chwili kłaść na 1mm ale to chyba niemożliwe  przy podłogówce i to jeszcze przy dość dużym rozmiarze np. 60x60? Wszędzie straszą rozszerzalnością dużą. 
> Czy jak robiłeś zdjęcia kamerą termo masz gdzieś takie żeby można było porównać jak przenika ciepło na panelach i płytkach? Wiadomo że najlepiej mieć to i to zależnie od pomieszczenia ale tak naprawdę jeśli ktoś chce zmaksymalizować oszczędności na ogrzewaniu to chyba lepiej płytki w 100%? No ale jednak w pokojach chciałbym panele, wiadomo Masz może jakieś doświadczeni (na pewno bo przecież mieszkasz już trochę) jak to jest w praktyce  - czy panele słabiej grzeją niż płytki?


Siema! ciesze się, że moje wypocimy się jeszcze komuś przydają  :smile:  Zdjęcia są aktualne bo płacę za to 40 zł rocznie  :cool:  ale niestety jak się chce mieć pewność to jednak trzeba zapłacić - czasami też wracam do tego co było kiedyś bo coś potrzebuje, a i komuś też coś pokazuje - więc mi się to opłaca.
Jeżeli chodzi o płytki to ja wszędzie mam 2mm. Przy 1mm nie raz słyszałem że płytki strzelają na podłogówce, natomiast nigdy tego nie widziałem na żywo. Ja bym jednak nie ryzykował.
Co do ogrzewania to odczucie przy płytkach jest "dokładniejsze", po prostu lepiej przewodzą ciepło. Jak będę w domu i nie zapomne to postaram się zrobić zdjęcie w IR w salonie na łączeniu płytek z panelami. Tak czy siak sumarycznie grzeją tak samo, tylko przy panelach później w pomieszczeniu osiągniesz żądaną temperaturę. To niby minus ale znowu latem panele są przyjemniejsze w uzytkowaniu.




> Seba ty informatyk jesteś?


Tak  :yes: , w szeroko rozumianym tego słowa znaczeniu  :wink: 




> Hej,
> pokaż fotkę jak wyglada Twoje oświetlenie salonu z ledami 
> I czy załączając same Ledy na wieczór filmowo piwny jest przyjemny półmrok ?


Tak jak wyżej, jak będę pamiętal to cyknę fotę.

----------


## DrKubus

sebcioc55 - gratuluje, wrocilem po dluzszej przerwie i troche mi zajelo przekopanie Twojego wątku, ale było warto  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> sebcioc55 - gratuluje, wrocilem po dluzszej przerwie i troche mi zajelo przekopanie Twojego wątku, ale było warto


co masz na myśli ? Bo chyba już wcześniej widziałeś mój dziennik ? :wink:

----------


## _arek_

Pewnie "chłopak" zaległości nadrabiał  :big lol: 

A tak przy okazji jak już coś pisze to jak tam twoja garażownia ?? Ruszyło się coś czy jak to zwykle bywa permanentny brak czasu  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> co masz na myśli ? Bo chyba już wcześniej widziałeś mój dziennik ?


Pewnie, że widziałem, ale miałem kilkanaście stron zaległości, a zainspirowałeś mnie tą okładziną betonową, którą pewnie skopiuję  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Pewnie "chłopak" zaległości nadrabiał 
> 
> A tak przy okazji jak już coś pisze to jak tam twoja garażownia ?? Ruszyło się coś czy jak to zwykle bywa permanentny brak czasu


Garaz ruszył, zrobilem PF i sobie teraz zimuje. Mam duzo fot i patentow. Jak bede mial wiecej czasu to cos tu wrzuce  :smile:

----------


## karster

> Garaz ruszył, zrobilem PF i sobie teraz zimuje.


Garaż na PF? Woow, to tak też można?  :smile:  Tzn będziesz go grzał, że taka energooszczędna konstrukcja czy coś po prostu nie musiałeś się nadźwigać bloczków?

Seba, Ty też masz sporą wiedzę (nie żebym się podlizywał ;P ) może i Ty mi mądrze doradzisz 
Co lepsze na izolację przeciw-wilgociową/ hydroizolację tarasu nad ogrzewanym pomieszczeniem?
1) membrana EPDM
2) Sikabond t8
3) Izohan wm
4) mapelastic
5) papa termozgrzewalna sbs
etc. Ja chyba się skupiam nad EPDM lub owym sikabond T8. Na tej izolacji będzie ~20 cm styropianu, folia poślizgowa (0,2mm albo taka od podłogówki bo mi też została) siatka 3mm z oczkiem 10x10 no i wylewka dociskowa. Na niej na 80-90% sikabond T8 + gres (chociaż tego nie wiadomo, może jakiś fajny kompozyt albo kamienne tarasy)

Oraz:
Jak zamontować balustradę na tarasie nad pomieszczeniem? Chodzi o to, że na ścianach i pod wylewką tarasu będzie gruby styropian 20cm.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja u siebie kładłem płytki 30x60 w łazience na ogrzewanej podłodze i ogrzewanej ścianie. Jeszcze żadne nie pękła, ale temp zasilania do tej pory max 28*C.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Garaż na PF? Woow, to tak też można?  Tzn będziesz go grzał, że taka energooszczędna konstrukcja czy coś po prostu nie musiałeś się nadźwigać bloczków?
> 
> Seba, Ty też masz sporą wiedzę (nie żebym się podlizywał ;P ) może i Ty mi mądrze doradzisz 
> Co lepsze na izolację przeciw-wilgociową/ hydroizolację tarasu nad ogrzewanym pomieszczeniem?
> 1) membrana EPDM
> 2) Sikabond t8
> 3) Izohan wm
> 4) mapelastic
> 5) papa termozgrzewalna sbs
> ...


1. Nie wiem czemu garaż nie na PF  :wink:  wg mnie to najlepsza opcja, ale bez izolacji pod spodem. Przy moich warunkach gruntowych nie było innego wyjścia, jak wrzucę filmik z instalacji drenażu to zobaczycie o co kaman  :wink: 
2. Wg mnie EPDM przyklejone do ściany domu na wysokość +10-15cm wyżej niż okładzina tarasu. Oczywiście membrane kładziesz na izolację termiczną. Jakbyś wrzucił jakieś rysunki było by łatwiej - chyba że zajrze do Twojego dziennika.
3. Olej gres, najlepiej kompozyt albo drewno, zależy co lubisz i czy będzie Ci się potem chcialo olejować deski. Taki taras drewniany może leżeć bezpośrednio na EPDM, jako pływający.
4. Balustrada - też by się przydały rysunki bo nie kojarze co i jak, ale ja bym montował Lki balustradowe do muru na zewnatrz od przodu i później uszczelnił przebicia przez EPDM specjalnymi do tego uszczelkami okrągłymi - są na allegro chyba. Bo montaż na płaskim to zawsze wyswanie chociaż jak dobrze zrobisz to bedzie git. Widziałem już pare razy takie rozwiązanie.

----------


## Daniellos_

fotki?

----------


## Regius

> fotki?


Właśnie  :popcorn:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. Z poślizgiem ale chciałem pokazać realizację płyty fundamentowej pod garaż. Już kiedyś pokazywałem jaki ten garaż ma być, ale dla przypomnienia będzie on wyglądał tak:







Bardzo prosta bryła, garaż dwustanowiskowy, z miejscem na mały warsztat. Wszystko robione na wymiar pod moje oczekiwania. Garaż na płycie, murowany z BK500, na to wiązary i dachówka ceramiczna. Wiązary chciałem robić samodzielnie, nawet mam projekt na samodzielne wykonanie. Chcę je robić i tak z drewna C24 bo prostego i suchego drewna nie dostane, a z kiepskiego materiału po prostu nie chce tego robić. Więc bardzo rozważam wykonanie wiązarów przez firmę i ich własnoręczny montaż. Na chwilę obecną różnica w cenie pomiędzy jednym a drugim to 4 tys zł - więc jest o czym myśleć.
Skoro mam już trochę teorii za sobą to zaczynamy. Najpierw musiałem osuszyć teren aby cokolwiek ciężkiego mogło wjechać (wcześniejsze próby z ładowarkami i koparkami kończyły siię wezwaniem sąsiada z konkretnym ciągnikiem). Zacząłem od drenażu, jak było zobaczcie poniżej. Czasami pomagał mi kolega Krzychu, bo chciał się dokształcic ze sztuki budownictwa bo sam teraz działa z własną chatą.



minikoparka kopała a ja odrazu musiałem umieszczać rurę bo wszystko się obsypywało. Na szczęście koparkowy był ogarniety i kopał z odpowiednim spadkiem tak jak mu kazałem.














Drenaż działa, tzn działał bo teraz jest sucho. Wszystko zbieram w studzience skąd woda jest wypompowywana.

Tutaj zdjęcie całego zbrojenia, na PF, wieńce, podciągi i słupy.



Tutaj mój zestaw zbrojarza i stanowisko do wiązania.





Pod płytę fundamentową poszło w sumie 6 łódek po 27t piachu zasypowego.



Poniżej prefabrykowane narożniki z XPS pionowej opaski przeciwwysadzinowej  :wink: 



Zagęszczarka 400kg z silnikiem diesla, bardziej sobie radziła jeżdząc do tyłu.



Ciężkie sprzęty w akcji:





Potem już tylko zasypywanie i zagęszczanie







https://youtu.be/dbA19m4PQXY



Zacząłem nierówną walkę z opaską pionową. To ciężka robota bo jest wąsko, trzeba glęboko kopać no i kurde u mnie było jeszcze mokro na dnie. W związku z tym postanowiłem że nie wszystkie będą zakopane na tą samą głebokosć i później je wszystkie utne te pare centymetrów na równo. Co za różnica czy będą w ziemi 120cm czy 115cm.

















Po zrobieniu opaski przyszedł czas na równanie. Tutaj pod PF nie daję izopacji poziomej bo po co, ziemia będzie grzała garaż zimą i chłodziła latem. Jak będzie potrzeba to zamontuje klimę do grzania albo jakąś tanią PC P-W. Musałem zrobić podbudowę w miarę równo bo każdy 1cm na całej powierzchni to 200zł więcej za beton  :wink:  Wszystko do lasera i w oczku.







Następnie trzeba było zrobić kanalizację i ostatecznie jeszcze wsyzstko przejechać zagęszczarka100kg, oczywiście nie tam gdzie były płytko rury. Widać jak szefowa zagęszcza wsyzstko do linijki  :roll eyes: 





Jakby ktoś chciał robić płytę na wymiar prętów (np 12,05m z otuliną) bo nie chce mu się docinać to może się nieźle zdziwić.



W końcu przydzedł czas na folię o grubosci 0,5mm i zbrojenie z drutu fi10. Bardziej przemawia do mnie jednak koncepcja bigli pod ścianami nośnymi niż standardowych belek, wydaje mi się to solidniejsze i szybsze w wykonaniu. Ale cóż, miałem taki projekt więc tak zrobiłem  :wink: 

















Na całości położyłem rurki do ogrzewania, ponieważ trochę miałem trochę dokupiłem i tak o. Lepiej było zrobić niż nie robić.







Po zbrojeniu nastał czas betonowania. Beton B25 na drobnym kruszywie co by się nienarobić przy ściągnaiu  :wink: 









Jak widać kończyłem gładzenie przy światłach jupiterów, mam taką listwę do wygłądzania betonu na wysięgnieku 5m i robiłem tym pierwszy raz więc nie wyszło idealnie, tym bardziej żę beton był za drobny. W każdym bądź razie jestem zadowolony z efektu, później jeszcze wszystko przyszlifuję i będę dalej wykańczał żywicą. A tak to wyglądało na następny dzień.



Na koniec w ramach niespodzianki mam zdjęcia z kamery termowizyjnej następnego dnia po wylaniu. Jak widać beton się dogrzewał  :wink:  byłby jeszcze cieplejszy pewnie gdyby miał pod spodem izolację. Wrzucam też zdjęcie stopy fundamentowej.





Tak by to wyglądało, teraz płyta sobie przezimuje i na wiosnę lecę dalej z koksem  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam czytających !!  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Garaż na bogato  :smile: 
Podoba mi się  :smile:

----------


## karster

Miło popatrzeć na fachową robotę  :smile: 

Przy okazji, jaki reku możesz polecić do domu? Boczne przyłącza fi200, min 350 a najlepiej 4'setka, nie za milion złotówek.
Reku będzie na strychu... niegrzanym. Jakoś zadbam o jego bezpieczeństwo i o brak wiru w portfelu za prąd.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## zolw82

Piękna robota z tą płytą, ten garaż to będzie lepiej wybudowany niż połowa domów w naszym kraju, czy możesz podać koszty jakie poniosłeś ? Ciekawi mnie jak się ma to do tradycyjnych fundamentów bo sam ma w projekcie podobny garaż do twojego i zastanawiam się właśnie nad pf.

----------


## Daniellos_

Jak zawsze profeska  :smile:  Już oczami wyobraźni widzę ten warsztat i zazdraszczam  :cool: 
Ten garaz ma wymiary bliskie mojego domu hehe.

----------


## seler2

Pięknie! Popieram takie rozumienie garażu  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Miło popatrzeć na fachową robotę 
> 
> Przy okazji, jaki reku możesz polecić do domu? Boczne przyłącza fi200, min 350 a najlepiej 4'setka, nie za milion złotówek.
> Reku będzie na strychu... niegrzanym. Jakoś zadbam o jego bezpieczeństwo i o brak wiru w portfelu za prąd.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Dzięki. Nie wiem co rozumiesz przez miliony złotówek, ale na szybko mogę polecić air pack home thessla green, mam tam jakieś zniżki. Odezwij się na priv.




> Piękna robota z tą płytą, ten garaż to będzie lepiej wybudowany niż połowa domów w naszym kraju, czy możesz podać koszty jakie poniosłeś ? Ciekawi mnie jak się ma to do tradycyjnych fundamentów bo sam ma w projekcie podobny garaż do twojego i zastanawiam się właśnie nad pf.


dzięki, ponizej masz wszystkie koszty jakie ja poniosłem (brutto), chociaż mnie interesują już teraz tylko ceny netto.

100	koparka - nieudany start
1000	projekt płyty i wiązarów
600	wtórnik
107	opłata za warunki
457	rury drenazowe
350	koparka do drenażu
5900	zbrojenie na całość
2226	XPS 5cm 5,1 m^3
770	ladowarka
600	piach
250	zageszczarka
272,22	kanalizacja pod płyte
36	tasma do folii i poślizg do rur
152	dystanse zet
60	dystanse plastikowe
1280	piach 3x27t
389,57	3x2,5 100m, 5x4 10m
320	rozdzielacz
387	pex 70mb i profile do ściągania
7167	beton

SUMA ok 20 tys odjąć zbrojenie na wieńce i słupy oraz beton na ogrodzenie. Jak nie ma XPS pod płytą to nie wychodzi drogo i wg mnie niewiele drożej albo tak samo jak zwykły fundament no i wiele mniej roboty. Z resztą u mnie przy okresowo wysokiej wodzie nie ma opcji na zwykły fundament.




> Jak zawsze profeska  Już oczami wyobraźni widzę ten warsztat i zazdraszczam 
> Ten garaz ma wymiary bliskie mojego domu hehe.


w srodku planuje mniej wiecej coś takiego, z dużą piłą na środku, może nawet formatową  :roll eyes: 






> Pięknie! Popieram takie rozumienie garażu


dzięki  :smile:

----------


## walec7_7

Fajnie że wreszcie się pochwaliłeś pracą  :smile:  Kawał dobrej roboty! Miło się ogląda zdjęcia, widać że nie robiłeś tego pierwszy raz  :big tongue:  
Może teraz będziesz tu częściej przebywał  :big tongue:  Plany co do garażu zacne, podoba mi się  :big grin: 

PS. A ja mam pytanie odnośnie wentylacji  :big tongue:  Jak się sprawuje według Twojego projektu, umieszczenie anemostatów, wydajność, jak się mają obliczenia do rzeczywistości? No i oczywiście opinia po tym dłuższym czasie czy coś byś jednak zmienił itp.  :big tongue:

----------


## Daniellos_

> w srodku planuje mniej wiecej coś takiego, z dużą piłą na środku, może nawet formatową


Miała być w tym miejscy jakaś fotka/projekt? nie widzę.

Piła formatowa  :ohmy:  ??? Nie możesz budować tego garaż bliżej centralnej Polski? ;P

----------


## sebcioc55

> Fajnie że wreszcie się pochwaliłeś pracą  Kawał dobrej roboty! Miło się ogląda zdjęcia, widać że nie robiłeś tego pierwszy raz  
> Może teraz będziesz tu częściej przebywał  Plany co do garażu zacne, podoba mi się 
> 
> PS. A ja mam pytanie odnośnie wentylacji  Jak się sprawuje według Twojego projektu, umieszczenie anemostatów, wydajność, jak się mają obliczenia do rzeczywistości? No i oczywiście opinia po tym dłuższym czasie czy coś byś jednak zmienił itp.


Moja wentylacja sprawuje się bardzo dobrze, co prawda trochę z niej pizga jak jest mróz na dworze bo cholera nie zaizolowałem jeszcze wszystkich kanałów na górze w 100% !!! :bash:  :bash:  a propo tego to zawsze się zastanawiałem jak przychodziłem do kogoś do domu gdzie większość była robiona samodzielnie jak to jest możliwe że np nie ma gdzieś tam listwy progowej w drziwach, gdzieś gniazdek, czy ściana jest niepomalowana albo pokój nawet nie wykończony. Myślałem sobie wtedy jak tam mozna to zostawić skoro się potrafi to zrobić i to kosztuje grosze. Jak się okazuje to jest bardzo proste  :big grin: 
Wracając do wentylacji to nie rób nawiewów bezposrednio nad kanapą/narożnikiem, łózkiem i takimi miejscami gdzie długo przebywasz w bezruchu. Odzysk ciepła jest wysoki w dobrych centralach, ale jednak jak masz w domu np 21* a wieje Ci na kark 16* to będziesz miał dyskomfort. 
Zmienił bym w sumie tylko położenie anemostatów, aaa no i przedewszystkim wyrzutni od reku nie rób na ścianie, albo wyrzut przez podbitkę albo przez dac. Ja mam na ścianie i jest uwalona, już chyba półtora roku to przestawiam na podbitke  :roll eyes:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Miała być w tym miejscy jakaś fotka/projekt? nie widzę.
> 
> Piła formatowa  ??? Nie możesz budować tego garaż bliżej centralnej Polski? ;P


Nie no jest zdjecie, rzut 3D garażu. Widać na nim regały pod ścianami i na środku wyspę, ta wyspa to własnie bedzie piła wbudowana w duży stół. Jak sie uda tanio dostać dobrą piłę formatową to jakoś ją tam wmontuje, a jak nie to będzie jakaś stołowa z całkowicie chowaną tarczą.

----------


## seler2

Piła formatowa... masz rozmach  :smile:  Planujesz zawodowo działać w meblarstwie?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Piła formatowa... masz rozmach  Planujesz zawodowo działać w meblarstwie?


nie  :wink:  ale zawsze chciałem taką mieć. Używane nie są aż tak drogie, a z odpowednim osprzętem można cuda robić. To tylko hobbystycznie.

BTW: taki mały update z dzisiaj:



Ponieważ ostatnie zimy są ciepłe, postanowiłem nie tracić czasu i jak będzie dobra pogoda i wolna chwila to będę kleił ściany. Mam do wymurowania ściany na wysokosć 2,4m więc spoko, 80m^2 ścian  24cm i jakieś 6m^2 z 12cm - jakbym wziął pare dni wolnego to pewnie bym wszystko skończył  :roll eyes: 
Na zdjęciach widać też zrobione ścieżki i podjazd do garażu. Poniżej to co zostało zrobione (popełniłem taki rysunek do rozliczenia z ekipą co to roili).



Jak widać na rysunku nie zrobiłem w lewym górnym rogu ścieżki bo tam będzie taras i w sumie nie wiem może zrobie ścieżkę dookoła niego, ale to zobaczę jak już bedzie gotowy, czyli za jakieś 100lat  :wink: 
Napisze też co nie co o poszukiwaniu wykonawcy kostki. Materiał kupiłem już chyba 1,5roku temu albo nawet 2,5 roku temu, szczerze powiem że nie pamiętam  :wink:  Kupiłem go bo akurat dorzucił się do mojego transportu kolega więc było taniej i miał zaklepanego wykonawce który jak skończy u niego miał wejść do mnie. Cena 35zł/m^2 wraz z obrzeżami - to jak za darmo... Niestety gościu okazał się niesłowny i jego praca też pozostawiała wiele do zyczenia (przynajmniej wg mnie). Póżniej szukałem i szukałem, ceny za m^2 robocizny wahały się w granicach 80-100zł/m^2, jakaś masakra. Ostatecznie znalazłem ekipę dwie wioski dalej, z terminami mieli ciężko ale cena 40zł/m^2 kostki i 10zł/mb obrzeża. W końcu po pół roku oczekiwań i przesuwaniu terminu w końcu zaczeli. Bawili się z tym chyba z 3tyg z przerwami, ale w końcu zrobili. Oczywście nie obyło się bez poprawek bo nie robili super starannie, a ja jak ja musiałem mieć od linijki  :big tongue:  najwięcej poprawiali wjazd bo przykładałem  jupitery i były mini fale dunaju, a jak bede jechał samochodem w nocy to będe to przecież to widział za każdym razem. Więc poprawiali 2x i jest już dobrze.
Całość trochę mnie kosztowała, ale samemu robiłbym to 3x tyle co oni. Ogólnie układanie kostki jest proste, ale pracochłonne. Tym bardziej że moja kostka jest mała i każdą trzeba obracać przed położeniem. Na koniec trochę mi jej zostało i pare obrzeży, ale już znalazłem dla nich zastosowanie - szczegóły na wiosnę  :smile:

----------


## walec7_7

Pięknie się to prezentuje  :smile:  Z podjazdem zdecydowanie lepiej  :big tongue:  Trochę tego miałeś do zrobienia, dobrze że znalazła się inna ekipa. Czasem warto dołożyć niż się męczyć.

----------


## Dulin7

Moglbys napisac u kogo projektowales plyte i jakie  sa wymagania potrzebne do projektu? Wlasnie dostalem projekt i konstruktor zastosowal sobie pod dom 80mkw ze stropem drewnianym parterowy z gazobetonu lawy o wysokosci 40 cm i szerokosci 80 cm w dodatku jakies obnizenia w chudziaku zbrojone pod scianami dzialowymi.
W zwiazku z tym mysle powaznie o plycie bez izolacji pod spodem tymbardziej ze dom bedzie samorobny a wiec i plusem jest latwiejsze wykonanie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sebcioc55

> Moglbys napisac u kogo projektowales plyte i jakie  sa wymagania potrzebne do projektu? Wlasnie dostalem projekt i konstruktor zastosowal sobie pod dom 80mkw ze stropem drewnianym parterowy z gazobetonu lawy o wysokosci 40 cm i szerokosci 80 cm w dodatku jakies obnizenia w chudziaku zbrojone pod scianami dzialowymi.
> W zwiazku z tym mysle powaznie o plycie bez izolacji pod spodem tymbardziej ze dom bedzie samorobny a wiec i plusem jest latwiejsze wykonanie.
> Pozdrawiam


Cześć. Ja robiem płytę pod dom u ppkonstruktor, garaż w rokstal, widziałem też projekty od Wojciecha Sochy, więc ich moge polecić. Potrzebujesz do tego oczywiście projekt domu i bagania gruntu. Ławy 40x80 to trochę przesada, chociaż nie wiem jaki tam masz grunt. Jeżeli masz jakieś ściany nośne w środku to płyta może wyjść nawet taniej niż ławy przy takim małym domu. Na pewno mniej się umęczysz i szybciej to zrobisz.

----------


## Dulin7

Grunt to ciezka glina/ił dookola stoją domy na lawach. Z relacji jednego z sasiadów który robił badania wynika ze na takim gruncie można wieżowiec stawiać tak Mu w skrócie powiedzieli badacze. Czy badania gruntu są koniecznością dla tych konstruktorów co podałeś? Projektując ławy konstruktor nawet się nie zająknął o badaniach. Osobiście robiłem odwierty świdrem na 2 metry i to co zobaczyłem pokrywa się z tym co mówią sąsiedzi a wiec glina i iły do 2 metrów wody nie stwierdziłem. Nawet po deszczowym tygodniu w otworach nie zbierała się woda. Przez środek domu biegnie ława lącząca 2 dluższe ściany a więc oprócz ławy dookoła jest też jedna przez środek. Wstępnie liczyłem koszt płyty i tych zaprojektowanych ław no i płyta bez izolacji pod spodem wychodzi ok 2- 3tys drożej do tego projekt 1tys i ewentualne badania gruntu 1tys .
Płytę chciałem wcześniej ze względu własnie na latwiejsze wykonanie  jednak odrzuciłem ze względu na koszty. Teraz wracam do tematu bo w porównaniu z ławami 80 i dodatkową przez środek domu różnice w koszcie się sporo zmniejszyły.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Jak porównujesz koszt ława vs płyta, to wliczasz chudziak? Tzn. czy liczysz koszt stanu zero do płyty?

----------


## Dulin7

> Jak porównujesz koszt ława vs płyta, to wliczasz chudziak? Tzn. czy liczysz koszt stanu zero do płyty?


Tak. Liczę wszystko. Płytę już odchudzilem o izolację pod spodem jakby sie dało jeszcze o parę setek odchudzić to różnica spada do akceptowalnego poziomu.

----------


## sebcioc55

Badania są konieczne, takie mamy przepisy, jeżeli ktoś ich nie robi to idzie na skróty. Pewnie płacąc komuś pare stów za pieczątkę. U mnie takie badania to 700zł / 3 odwierty.
Wracając do ksoztów płyty. Policzmy sam beton np dal domu 10x10.
Płyta o standardowej grubości 20cm, to nam pójdzie 20m^3 po 280zł = 5600 zł
Ławy takie jak Twoje 10x10 i jedna po środku. Czyli 49mb ławy 0,4*0,8= 15,68m^3 betonu, do tego chudziak załóżmy 10cm chociaż pewnie masz 12cm, czyli 9,5*9,5*0,1= 9,025m^3 . Co sumarycznie daje 24,075m^3 po 280zł = 6917 zł
Do tego potrzebujesz drugi raz pompe, czyli trzeba doliczyć kolejne 500zł.
Więc na sam beton przy takich założeniach wydasz 1800 zł więcej!! Jeżeli nie robisz izolacji pod spodem (chociaż ja bym zrobił te 10cm) to wtedy koszt izolacji po bokach będzie taki sam. Różnica będzie w kosztach stali, przy ławach trzeba je zazbroić zazwyczaj belkami 4xfi12 a przy płycie to już nie wiem, ale mogęzałożyć że zbrojenie na płytę to koszt ok 4-5 tys. Policz sobie ile wyjdzie zbrojenie dla ław + siatki do chudziaka. No i oczywiście jeszcze bloczki i zaprawa i transport. To pewnie się zwrówna z kosztem zbrojenia. 
Ogólnie koszty podobne, a jednak płyta jest lepsza i zdecydowanie mniej się narobisz i będziesz miał więcej siły na dalsze etapy, co też nie jest bez znaczenia. Płytę z opaską poziomą i pomocą rodziny zrobisz w 7roboczo dni bez problemu jak trafi Ci się ktoś kto coś kuma, jak nie to może 9 dni  :wink:

----------


## seler2

> Ogólnie koszty podobne,


Obawiałbym się uogólniania  :wink:  w szczególności w gliniastych warunkach gruntowych z wysoką wodą, wymiana gruntu/podbudowa - tanio nie będzie.
Badania gruntu, rzetelny kosztorys plus 20% i wtedy będzie wiadomo.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Obawiałbym się uogólniania  w szczególności w gliniastych warunkach gruntowych z wysoką wodą, wymiana gruntu/podbudowa - tanio nie będzie.
> Badania gruntu, rzetelny kosztorys plus 20% i wtedy będzie wiadomo.


Słowem ogólnie podsumowywałem to co napisałem wyżej. Jeżeli są tak kiepskie warunki gruntowe jak piszesz to płyta pewnie będzie lepszym rozwiązaniem. Jeżeli się wymienia grunt pod płytę to pod ławy wymienia się go tyle samo albo nawet więcej bo pod ławami też musi być wymieniony, a to już głęboko.

----------


## busy_beaver

Czy te dystanse są sztywne ?
http://files.tinypic.pl/i/00731/4b3tjo6wndem.jpg
Mam do zrobienia kobyłki i zastanawiam się czy ich nie zastąpić gotowym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Czy te dystanse są sztywne ?
> http://files.tinypic.pl/i/00731/4b3tjo6wndem.jpg
> Mam do zrobienia kobyłki i zastanawiam się czy ich nie zastąpić gotowym rozwiązaniem.


one właśnie są do tego aby zastapic kobyłki, są szybsze i wygodniejsze. Są z cienkiego drutu więc trzeba je dać w odpowiednich odstepach, ale to też zależy z jakich prętów masz siatkę, bo siatka z fi10 będzie sie bardziej uginać niż z fi12 i to też determinuje odstępy pomiędzy tymi "wężami".

----------


## busy_beaver

Siatkę robię z 12 oczko 20 x 20 cm.
Ile dawałeś dystansów na m2 ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Siatkę robię z 12 oczko 20 x 20 cm.
> Ile dawałeś dystansów na m2 ?


Ostatnio jak robiłem garaż to na 90m^2 dałem 30 dystansów o długości ok 2m., ale ja robiłem z siatki fi10, to przy 12 góra będzie sztywniejsza.

----------


## zolw82

Sebcio ekspercie od płyt fundamentowych, powiedz mi jak wygląda sprawa jakbym chciał podnieść się z poziomem 0 ok 50cm ponad wysokość terenu ? Wystarczy jedynie więcej nasypać piasku zasypowego ? pytam pod kątem budowy garażu 7x12 podobnego do twojego. 
podniosłem się z poziomem posadzki w domu dość wysoko i teraz chciałbym zachować stosunkowo ten sam poziom w garażu a wiadomo że PF byłaby od razu gotową posadzką w garażu. Cały teren między domem i garażem mam zamiar systematycznie podnosi c, ponieważ działka jest w dole w porównaniu do drogi.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebcio ekspercie od płyt fundamentowych, powiedz mi jak wygląda sprawa jakbym chciał podnieść się z poziomem 0 ok 50cm ponad wysokość terenu ? Wystarczy jedynie więcej nasypać piasku zasypowego ? pytam pod kątem budowy garażu 7x12 podobnego do twojego. 
> podniosłem się z poziomem posadzki w domu dość wysoko i teraz chciałbym zachować stosunkowo ten sam poziom w garażu a wiadomo że PF byłaby od razu gotową posadzką w garażu. Cały teren między domem i garażem mam zamiar systematycznie podnosi c, ponieważ działka jest w dole w porównaniu do drogi.


Siema, żaden ze mnie ekspert  :wink:  ale patrząc logicznie to tak, wystarczy dosypać piachu. Oczywiście zanim dosypiesz to trzeba zebrać humus. Dodatkowo pewnie trzeba to zrobić odpowiednio szerzej nie wiem dokładnie jak szeroko, wydaje mi się że można wziąć kąt z dróg, gdzie przy poduszce piaskowej kąt ten wykosi chyba 45*, taki kąt podpowiada też logika. Zaten jeżeli masz 30cm humusu, podnosisz góre płyty o 0,5m  grubej na np 20cm to podbudowę będziesz miał 60cm grubą więc dla nasypu 45* będziesz miał poszerzenie też 60cm. Czyli wykop musisz porzerzyć conajmniej o 60cm z kazdej strony. Oczywiście całość dobrze zagęśzczona od samego dołu.
Takiej eksperckiej odpowiedzi oczekiwałeś ? :cool: 

BTW: jeżeli jest to płyta, taka duża, czyli PnB, czyli projekty więc odpowiedzialność za podbudowę zrzuciłbym na konstruktora/projektanta  :yes:

----------


## zolw82

Dokładnie takiej wyczerpującej odpowiedzi oczekiwałem. Naturalnie jak się zdecyduje na PF to będę musiał zrobić projekt bo obecny projekt garażu przewiduje tradycyjne fundamenty.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Sebcio
Swego czasu w dzienniku ACCel-a wyraziłeś zainteresowanie budową garażu w technologii szkieletowej.
Dzisiaj murujesz.
 Analizowałeś za i przeciw poszczególnych technologii czy poszedłeś poprostu w znany temat ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebcio
> Swego czasu w dzienniku ACCel-a wyraziłeś zainteresowanie budową garażu w technologii szkieletowej.
> Dzisiaj murujesz.
>  Analizowałeś za i przeciw poszczególnych technologii czy poszedłeś poprostu w znany temat ?


Drewno jest fajniejsze bo to drewno i szybciej. Jednak jak policzysz koszty to konstrukcja drewniana wyjdzie drozej. Sciany z C24 45x145 w srodku troche welny i robiace obustronne OSB 12mm. To po prostu wychodzi drozej. Ja sciany po prostu przejade siatką z klejem i pomaluje, a z zewnatrz styro. Bedzie troche dluzej ale taniej i standardowo, przewidywalnie.

----------


## Regius

> Ja sciany po prostu przejade siatką z klejem i pomaluje, a z zewnatrz styro. Bedzie troche dluzej ale taniej i standardowo, przewidywalnie.


Kuszące rozwiązanie. Czy nada się też do wnętrza domu? 

Pytam, bo przyłożyłem się do działówek (idealnie nie jest, ale całkiem nienajgorzej) i zastanawiam się, czy nie spróbować Twojego knifu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pozwolę się wtrącić. U siebie w spiżarce właśnie tak zrobiłem (trochę dla testów trochę szkoda mi było miejsca na wklejanie płyt). Zatopiłem siatkę w kleju do siatki i na to poszedł klej gipsowy ( w sumie dlatego że jak się za dużo zrobiło to szkoda było wyrzucić, a tu kawałek ściany była na szybkie wyrobienie) i gładź. Jak narazie działa to całkiem dobrze.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Kuszące rozwiązanie. Czy nada się też do wnętrza domu? 
> 
> Pytam, bo przyłożyłem się do działówek (idealnie nie jest, ale całkiem nienajgorzej) i zastanawiam się, czy nie spróbować Twojego knifu.





> Pozwolę się wtrącić. U siebie w spiżarce właśnie tak zrobiłem (trochę dla testów trochę szkoda mi było miejsca na wklejanie płyt). Zatopiłem siatkę w kleju do siatki i na to poszedł klej gipsowy ( w sumie dlatego że jak się za dużo zrobiło to szkoda było wyrzucić, a tu kawałek ściany była na szybkie wyrobienie) i gładź. Jak narazie działa to całkiem dobrze.


No właśne do wnętrza domu lepszy chyba klej gipsowy (bo wyjdzie gładziej), oczywiście 2 warstwy. Tak chyba robił całą chatę na sprzedaż R&K, możecie się podpytać o efekt po dłuższym czasie. Ostatnio miałem do czynienia z czymś takim (klej z siatką) na suficie z terrivy, była na tym położona jeszcze gładź, pomalowane i efekt b.dobry.
U siebie jednak dam klej do siatki na 2x, później przeszlifuje żyrafą i będzie miód malina, potem grunt i farba. Zobaczcie ile taki zestaw jak siatka z klejem wytrzymują na nieotynkowanych domach... pod deszczem,śniegiem, wiatrem i słońcem! W garażu to będzie eldorado dla takiego kleju  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jedyne czego bym sie obawiał to czas wysychania kleju gipsowego. Klej do siatki w sumie jak dobrze zatrzesz na mokro też będzie całkiem gładki. Bez problemu powinno się dać gips na dwa razu położyć.

----------


## aiki

Fugi będzie widać po jakimś czasie

----------


## zolw82

Do wewnątrz użyj goldbanda i siatki będzie lepiej niz mp 75 kładziony maszynowo, ja czesto przy remontach starych chat tak robilem, usuwałem wszystkie luźne stare warstwy, na to kładłem goldbanda za pomocą pacy zębatej 10mm na to dawałem siatkę i gładziłem, po wyschnięciu druga warstwa wygładzająca ściągana piórem i gotowe, robilem tak na poniemieckich spękanych sufitach gdzie strop był drewniany i trzcina na to byla kładziona (taka technologia z czasów hitlera). Juz ponad 5lat nic nie pęka.

----------


## _arek_

Ooo to to dobrze że zajrzałem, dobry patent na garaż.  Mnie właśnie to czeka po podłogówce... muszę swój ogarnąć. Sposób wydaje się być dużo lepszy niż rzucanie tynków ręcznie.

----------


## zolw82

Ja będę tak u siebie robił w garażu, spiżarce pod schodami i małej łazience, w kuchni na ścianie za meblami oraz w korytarzu (względy oszczędnościowe oraz fakt ze będę tam kombinował z gk i nie opłaca się mi płacić za tynki a potem krecic do tego konstrukcje z karton gipsu.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam czytających  :smile: 
W ten weekend w końcu po miesiącach skakania po paletach i ku uciesze mojej drugiej połówki popełniłem schody wejściowe do domu  :yes:  :cool: 

Materiał miałem już dawno, ale musialem też czekać na wsparcie. Głownym materiałem z czego są wykonane to stopnie semmerlock Livello Uni z betonu B37 na jakimś białym kruszywie, potrzebna była pomoc bo jeden stopień waży prawie 140kg !! Więc jak już się doczekałem to w sumie jeden dzień i było po sprawie. Niestety stopnie nie są idealne, czasami po przekatnej miały 4mm różncy! więc było troche rzeźby ale się udało  :smile: 







Na górę poszły płyty ceramiczne samonośne 2cm nie pamiętam niestety jakie dokładnie, ale tanie nie były :/
Całośc na zagęszczonej podsypce piaskowej i podsypce cementowo-piaskowej pod samymi stopniami, pare cm. Całość wygląda super, jestem bardzo zadowolony. Wg założeń na koniec drzwi miały być 1cm nad schodami, ale wyszły 3mm  :wink:  muszę je podregulować bo trochę siadły i wtedy będzie elegancko.

A tak po za tym to w wolnych chwilach muruję ściany garażu, jak będzie coś widac to pokaże jak to wygląda.

----------


## zolw82

Schody wyszły extra, mój styl, możesz wrzucić foto z cala frontowa elewacją

----------


## _arek_

Nooo i fajnie to wygląda, takie schodk to i mi się też widzą... a nie jakieś lanie, murowanie, cudowanie wyklejanie płytkami itp... Ciach pach i po robocie   :yes:

----------


## 19TOMEK65

płyty na stopnie są gotowe do użytku czy wymagają impregnacji ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> płyty na stopnie są gotowe do użytku czy wymagają impregnacji ?


Nie rozumiem dokladnie o co Ci chodzi z tymi plytami na stopnie  :wink:  nic nie impregnowalem, stopnie sa gotowe do uzytku i zabezpieczone przez producenta z tego co mi wiadomo. Plyty ceramiczne sa chyba odporne na wszystko wiec im nic nie bedzie. Sam z siebie wszystko zaimpregnuje ale to pozniej, bede pryskal cala kostkr, stopnie i kamienie wokol domu. Ale to jak bede mial "czysto".

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Odpowiedziałeś na moje pytanie.  Są gotowe do użycia.

Po prostu zastanawiałem się czy są jak glazura ( odporne na wchodzący bród ) czy jak surowy , chłonny beton

----------


## micbarpia

W zyciu nie myslalem o takim rozwiazaniu na schody a sie okazuje ze jest super I warte rozwazenia... porownywales moze koszty w stosunku do normalnych lanych plus wykonczenie?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Odpowiedziałeś na moje pytanie.  Są gotowe do użycia.
> 
> Po prostu zastanawiałem się czy są jak glazura ( odporne na wchodzący bród ) czy jak surowy , chłonny beton


nie są jak glazura, są porowate i brud w nie wchodzi, ale ja nie lubie takich śliskich i gładkich powierzchni... wg mnie jest spoko, karcherem będę je przejeżdzał co jakiś czas, tak jak kostke.




> W zyciu nie myslalem o takim rozwiazaniu na schody a sie okazuje ze jest super I warte rozwazenia... porownywales moze koszty w stosunku do normalnych lanych plus wykonczenie?


Powiem Ci że nie liczyłem bo nie chciałem żadnych płytek na wejściu. Pierwotnie wejście miało być drewniane jak taras, ale stwierdziłem że za szybko się zniszczy i będę miał dodatkową robotę.
Myślę ze cenowo wyszło by podobnie, stopnie mają wymiar 100x40x15 cm i jeden kosztuje 80zł brutto, mam ich 12szt i zero odpadu  :wink:  do tego płyty ceramiczne 60x60x2 cm, chyba po 150zł/m^2, gdzie mam ich 4 szt. Piach mam bo mam, do tego poszło jeszcze 3 worki cementu na podsypke i do przyklejenia płyt, tak kleiłem je na zaprawę (o grubości 3-4cm). Więc całość jakieś 1300 zł i jeden solidny dzień pracy. Gdyby stopnie były idealnie równe to pół dnia.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam czytających! 
Ostatnio pogoda dopisuje więc zabrałem się za murowanie garażu. Standardowo pierwsza warstwa na zaprawie cementowo-piaskowej z plastyfikatorem. Na prawie 40mb muru poszło mi 3,5 worka cementu . Materiał na ściany jedyny słuszny, beton komórkowy, od sobetu odmiany 500 p+w. Niestety w dzisiejszych czasach foremność materiałów  na ściany pozostawia wiele do życzenia, nie będę się tutaj rozwodził nad tym ale nie jest różowo....
Podczas tej budowy postanowiłem trochę poeksperymentować i porównać niektóre technologie/materiały. Otóż część murujęna klej cienkowarstwowy solbetu, część na franspolu, reszte natomiast na klej w piance tytana. W jednej ścianie nie zatopiłem też prętów pod otworami okiennymi - zobaczymy czy będzie różnica. Nie żebym chciał poprawiać producentów i ich zalecenia, po prostu na jednej stronie zapomniałem o tych prętach  :big grin: 
Wciąż bije się z myślami czy kupić gotowe wiązary czy zbić je samemu (projekt mam). W obydwu przypadkach montaż po mojej stronie.
Za dużo już tego pisania, poniżej pare zdjęć.





Dla przypomnienia mój garaż to przemyślana bestia. W płycie jest ogrzewanie, instalacja wod-kan, elektryka, kawałek instalacji pneumatycznej i odciągu wiórów. Przez to mam dużo wycinania podczas murowania, ale to tylko do pewnej wysokości.

----------


## Daniellos_

Czy tylko ja nie widzę zdjęć? :/

Ale wierzę Ci Sebastian na słowo  :big grin:

----------


## chilli banana

ja widzę fotki

kibicuję dalszym pracom Seba  :smile: 
podziel się twoimi spostrzeżeniami co do klejów a potem tych okien

----------


## aiki

Przez tą bramę  będzie Ci wiało. Weź jakąś inna zamów.  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

To jest taka specjalna, przewiewna  :wink: 

Wracając do moich zmagań z garażem dzisiaj korzystajac z pogody lecialem dalej. Zakonczylem swoją przygodę z klejem. Srednio wychodzilo mi ok 40 bloczkow z worka za 15zł na spoinę o grubosci 2-3mm. Co do producentow to kiedys kleilem alpolem, byl ok. Teraz byl franspol i standardowo bialy solbet. Mimo wszystko najlepiej wypadl solbet i najtaniej.... no ale to juz przeszlosc, do czego zaraz wroce.
Tak jak mowilem wykonalem zbrojenie stref podokiennych z pretow fi10.





Najpierw nacinalem flexem a pozniej wykuwalem specjalnym dlutem, mam maszyne na aku wiec wykucie wszystkiego zajelo minute i bez zadnych kabli, bajka.
Pozniej jechalem juz na piane tytana, podobno o wydajności 6m^2 przy murze grubosci 24cm. Juz kiedys na nia kleilem ale nie liczylem co i jak. Ostatecznie przykleilem 60szt z jednej puszki! Czyli jakie 8,5m^2!! Przy kleju przyklejenie jednego bloczka kosztowalo 37 gr. Natomiast przyklejenie jednego pianoklejem 46 gr. Minimalnie drozej ale komfort i szybkosc przy piance bez porownania. Balem sie o rownosc bloczkow jednak po 6 paletach moge stwierdzic ze zbyt pochopnie ocenilem ich jakosc. Koniec gadania czas na zdjecia. Zrobilem tez fote sweterka jaki zrobilem dla pianki co by mi lepiej dzialala  :wink: 





Tak to wszystko wygladalo dzisiaj na koniec. 




cdn....

----------


## karster

Ja w ceramice nie robiłem prętów pod oknami... 

I w dwóch miejscach mam pękniecia na tynku.

Sweterek spoko ale na baaardzo krótka chwilę bo piana sama się chłodzi przy rozpręzaniu gazu. Jak murowałem zimą działówki to pianę odkładałem do garnka z ciepłą wodą na butli turystycznej z gazem.

Co warstwę jechałes tarką czy zbedny zabieg? Odpylałeś pustaki? Uzywałeś ławkowca z wodą? Piana milion razy lepiej trztma do wilgotnej, niezapylonej powierzchni.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Jak wrażenia z tą pianą?
Nie wiem czy murować na nią ścianę kolankową  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja w ceramice nie robiłem prętów pod oknami... 
> 
> I w dwóch miejscach mam pękniecia na tynku.
> 
> Sweterek spoko ale na baaardzo krótka chwilę bo piana sama się chłodzi przy rozpręzaniu gazu. Jak murowałem zimą działówki to pianę odkładałem do garnka z ciepłą wodą na butli turystycznej z gazem.
> 
> Co warstwę jechałes tarką czy zbedny zabieg? Odpylałeś pustaki? Uzywałeś ławkowca z wodą? Piana milion razy lepiej trztma do wilgotnej, niezapylonej powierzchni.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


ja już ciepłą wodę przerabiałem, nie robię tak bo nie chce mieć co chwile mokrych rękawic od ściekającej wody.. Piana w swetrze się sprawdza  :wink: 
Oczywiście tarką jechałem, jak wiesz przy pianie nie ma opcji na jaką kolwiek regulację góra dół, jedynie na boki. Więc każdy milimetr nierówności odrazu wyłazi. Przejeżdżam zdzierakiem i zamiatam, każdego bloczka też omiatam z pyłu z każdej strony. Trochę to zajmuje ale warto. Niczego nie namaczam, bloczki w wiekszosci są troche wilgotne. Producent piany nie każde specjalnie namaczać a wręcz pisze żeby nie kleić na mokre.




> Jak wrażenia z tą pianą?
> Nie wiem czy murować na nią ścianę kolankową


wrażenia pozytywne, szybko i czysto. Jedynym minusem jest to że trzeba się sprężać po nałożeniu piany. Z klejem murowanie jest spokojniejsze  :wink:  posmarujesz.. pójdziesz pomierzysz, dotniesz potem postukasz i gotowe. Z pianą jest krótka piłka, jak napsikasz to trzeba zaraz kłaść i nie ma czasu na zastanawianie sie. Dlatego ja najpierw sobie przygotowuje bloczki i docinki a później je przyklejam jeden za drugim minimalnie korygując. Jak od dołu się wyjdzie równo to potem idzie  jak burza.

----------


## rafikz

Witam :smile: 
Czytałem Twój wątek dawno temu, teraz robię sobie aktualizację.
Czemu? Bo w kwietniu zaczynam budowę Durisa 3 :wink:  po małych modyfikacjach rzecz jasna, również "tymi ręcami". Boję się trochę, co prawda pracowałem w życiu na budowie ale tu będzie jakoś....większa odpowiedzialność :wink: 
Zastanawiam się nad założeniem swojego dziennika budowy ale coś czuję, że nie będę miał do tego mocy :smile:  ale pytam na zapas - gdzie wykupiłeś hosting zdjęć? :wink: 
W każdym razie - u mnie zlikwidowany podcień i kuchnia ma pełen wymiar budynku. Cały dom wydłużony o dwa metry (metr na szerokości sypialni/łazienki i drugi metr na szerokości pokojów. Ściany szczytowe nie będą miały wieńców skośnych tylko takie w kształcie Pi , będą bezpośrednio podpierały płatwie dachu. Strop drewniany zmieniony na nośny - górę też będę wykańczał.
W kotłowni pompa ciepła tylko do cwu. Ogrzewanie - bufor 2000ltr plus jakiś kocioł na palowo stałe - wyrzucone do garażu 10 metrów od domu. W domu podłogówka wszystko.
Jakiś komentarz? :smile:  "Dobra zmiana"? :wink: 
Pozdrawiam,
Rafał

----------


## sebcioc55

Czesc Rafał! Fajnie ze budujesz durisa  :smile:  jakos niewiele osob wybiera ten projekt. Zmiany ktore opisujesz sa spoko. Sam bym je zastosowal u siebie jednak kiedys bylem bardziej oszczedny i moze krotkowzroczny  :wink: 
Zdjecia trzymam na tinypic.pl płacę raz na dwa lata ale mam pewnosc ze zdjecia nie znikna i chyba nie mam tam specjalnego limitu. 
Jeszcze co do uwag to olej ta pc do cwu i bufor i zrob po prostu pompe powietrzna. Cenowo bedzie podobnie a efektywnosc znacznie wieksza no i pozbedziesz sie komina. Jezeli jeszcze zalapiesz sie na jakies czyste powietrze to w ogóle bajka. 
Pozdrawiam i czekam na dziennik  :smile: !

----------


## rafikz

Czyli jednak zakładać dziennik (tygodnik) ? :wink: 
Duris chyba jedyny spelnil wymaganie parterówki, strop drewniany, wiecej niz jeden pokoj na dole i wejscie od południa. Działkę mam pokopaną trochę :wink: 
Zmiany które zrobiłem są właśnie z oszczędności :big tongue:  wydaje mi sie że prosta bryła (brak podcienia i związanego z tym kombinowania z słupem i podciągami) zmniejsza koszt. 
Dzieki za host - skoro używasz od 5 lat i jest ok to i ja skorzystam :smile: 
Rozwiazanie pc cwu i bufor troche niestety jest wymagane przez moja kotlownie i jej koncepcje. Bufor by default chce grzac nocą grzałkami elektrycznymi. Piec pójdzie jakiś śmieciuch na wypadek -70 stopni w zimie gdy grzałki nie dadzą rady :wink:  chciałem do bufora wrzucic wężownicę do cwu. Ale problem jest taki że kotłownia i bufor wyleciały do garażu 10 metrow od domu. O ile przesył wody do podłogówki nie będzie problemem o tyle juz do cwu nie bardzo taka dluga linia, szczególnie że chcę obiegowe cwy zrobić. Dlatego muszę coś wyczarować w domu. Padło na pompę ciepła pw jako kombos ze zbiornikiem. Wiem że całość drogo ale wygodnie.
Komina w domu nie mam żadnego :smile:  w garażu stawiam - jednak jestem troche staromodny i na wszelki wypadek jakby "wszystko pierdykło" to nie będzie pełnych majtek :wink: 
Ps. Wybacz szpiegostwo ale w sumie sam wspominałeś o tym u siebie - buduję całkiem niedaleko bo 5km od Kamienia Pomorskiego :wink: 

Jak Ci się mieszka? Pokoje nie są za małe? Ja się wychowałem w pokojach 5x5 bo rodzice duzy dom mają. Ale tak patrzę i jak wrzucić łóżko jakies wieksze to pokoj w durisie juz sie robi ciasny chyba...
Podpowiedz - co byś teraz zmienił? Konstrukcja/użytkowanie? Może jakieś ciekawe spostrzeżenia zanim sam zacznę :smile: 

Ruszam z wykopem 23 kwietnia. Zaraz po świętach. Mam czas mniej więcej do września i w tym czasie chce położyć dachówkę. Na szczęście będę miał całe dnie w tym okresie czasu (pracuję wyjazdowo), wiec odpada mi dojazd, rozkladanie sie i zkladanie sie ze sprzętem. Mogę jechać od rana do nocy.
Myślisz że zdążę? Przy fundamencie żona będzie pomagać ale reszta juz sam. Ewentualnie wieczorami teść przez godzine lub dwie.
Ps. Fundament murowany z bloczków...
Ps2. Bk kłaść na klej? Czy na piankę?

Pozdrawiam,
Rafał

----------


## sebcioc55

Cześć! Pewnie ze zakładaj dziennik, zawsze ktoś coś podpowie i zostaje pamiątka po budowie  :wink: 
Podcień jest fajny bo deszcz tam nie pada i wiatr nie wieje, akurat u mnie ze względu na położenie domu. Słupów i podciągu tam nie mam.
Ja jestem definitywnie na nie jeżeli chodzi o piece na paliwa stałe więc tutaj raczej nie pogadamy. Serio chce Ci się przy tym robić? Ja już się w swoim życiu napaliłem w piecu i nigdy już do tego nie wrócę, z resztą nie wiem czy teraz przepisy mocno tego nie ograniczają...
Jeżeli chodzi o wielkość pokoi to fakt nie są duże, ale to są sypialnie gdzie się śpi tylko, ja tam jestem w nocy i czasami jak odkurzam i to wszystko.Jakby były większe to musiał bym tylko więcej odkurzać  :wink: 
Konstrukcyjnie to poszerz wiatrołap, a najlepiej usuń ścianę pomiędzy wiatrołapem a salonem. Od salonu odgrodzisz się zabudową szafy w wiatrołapie. Można to ładnie, tanio i szybko zrobić płytami meblowymi.
Ja zawsze podpowiadam płytę fundamentową jako fundament. Jeżeli jeszcze będziez miał ściany nośne w środku to już w ogóle.
Właśnie skończyłem murowanie garażu na pianę, polecam. O czym w poście poniżej  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak pisałem wyżej wczoraj skończyłem murowani ścan garażu. Zdecydowanie piana się lepiej sprawuje niż klej. Samo to że można ją zamknąć i pójść robić coś innego to największy plus. No i brak czyszczenia narzędzie, a jeżeli ktoś nie ma jeszcze wody na budowie to już w ogóle.
Na murowanie zeszło mi w sumie 7 dni po uczciwe 8h. Myślę że gdybym nie miał tyle rzeźbienia w bloczkach na instalacje to pół dnia bym z tego urwał no i gdybym w ogóle nie murował na klej to pewnie kolejne pół dnia, albo więcej. W każdym bądź razie teraz muszę zalać słupy do poziomu podłogi i wyladź posadzkę pod zadaszeniem, bez tego nie będę miał jak zalewać podciągów..
A tak to wyglądało wczoraj po południu:








Pozdrawiam czytających!

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Pozdrawiamy piszącego  :wink: 
masz ładniej wymurowany garaż, niż nasz dom  :big grin:

----------


## rafikz

Cześć :smile: 
Namówiłeś mnie na dziennik w takim razie. Mam nadzieję, że coś z tego wyjdzie :smile:  zdjęcia na pewno będę robił. 

Mi podcień nie pasował kompletnie z racji umiejscowienia budynku na działce. Lokalne przepisy to jakiś dramat i rozważaliśmy razem z żoną zaskarżyć plan zagospodarowania do wojewodztwa i iść na wojnę, ale na szczęście dogadalismy się w starostwie, i my i oni poszliśmy na kompromis.
Anyhow - dla nas duuuuuuża kuchnia to podstawa. Meble wyniosą nas miljony monet ale warto - mam dość kiszenia sie w klitkach w których nie można się obrócić. 
A mamy tyle miejsca na działce że altankę jeszcze jakąś zrobimy :wink:  i taras z zadaszeniem ruchomym.
Ja też jestem przeciwnikiem paliwa stałego. Brudne, trzeba chodzić (też się w życiu nalatałem i niiiiiigdy więcej). Dlatego właśnie bufor ciepła grzany prądem. Do tego w niedalekiej przyszłości jakies 5kw fotowoltaiki plus "kociołek" którym można doładowywać bufor za free w dzień :smile:  a piec sam w sobie - mam nadzieję używać go raz w miesiącu zimą, żeby się nie "zastał". Ale w razie kryzysu enetgetycznego wystarczy mały generator spalinowy na podtrzymabie wentylatora, pompki obiegowej i sterownika. I masz ciepło w domu mimo że na zewnątrz 3 wojna światowa. Przepisy ograniczają, owszem. Ale mam pięcioletni piec od teściów. Więc go wrzucę w system - koszt rurek. Niestety na pompę ciepła nas nie stać. 
Z tym wiatrołapem to też zwróciłem uwagę w twoim wpisie. Niestety mam tam ścianę nośną :wink:  ale nic nie szkodzi - wiatrołap i łazienka są po pół metra szersze w ramach powiększenia domu :smile:  nie jest to wielka zmiana ale moim zdaniem wystarczy.
Sypialnia nasza -zgadzam się. To tylko miejsce do spania. Ale dzieciaki w pokojach swoich będą już siedziały częściej. Stąd decyzja o powiększeniu.
Niestety płyta fundamentowa to dla nas duży koszt. Zamierzamy zmieścić się w okolicach 18k za doprowadzenie do poziomu zero. U ciebie za płytę wyszło prawie 30k. Spory przestrzał.
Przekonałeś mnie do tej ostatnie posty z budowy garażu. Jedno tylko mnie zastanawia - czy ta piana serio dobrze "trzyma"? Przekonałem się również do prostych bloczków, bez pióra i wpustów.
Pytanie na koniec. Jaki masz model niwelatora? I jaki był jego koszt? Żona mówi, żeby wypożyczyć ale cholera za każdym razem jak chcę coś sprawdzic to latac ? A jak akurat nie bedzie? A ja potem chce całe podwórko od żyłki wyrównać....
Ps. Sory za długie wpisy :wink:  juz nie będę.
Pozdrawiam, 
Rafał.

----------


## sebcioc55

posty spoko, jak na temat to są mile widziane  :smile: 
Zacznę od końca, niwelatora optycznego nie mam, ale był to ten , a teraz mam taki pomiędzy nimi jest przepaść, laser to laser  :wink:  Widzę że ten optyczny mocno podrożał, kiedyś dałem za niego 540zł brutto, a teraz... 
Piana trzyma mocno, wg testów na necie nawet mocniej niż klej.
Bloczki bez pióro wpustu są spoko ale jak jest nisko, wyżej będziesz się wkurzał, no i pójdzie wiecej piany/kleju no i będzie dłużej bo każdą spoinę pionową trzeba kleić.
U mnie było za płytę 28k, ciekaw jestem tych Twoich fundamentów, wg mnie nie ma szans żeby sie zmieścić w 18k... betonu tyle samo co przy płycie albo i więcej no i roboty o wiele więcej. No i pod płytą jest już izolacja. Policz to dobrze, bo to takiego samego standardu na pewno nie będzie 10k różnicy....
Myślę że jednak po paru latach PC p-w by się zwróciła, teraz są dopłaty do tego, a do bufora nikt Ci nie dopłaci.
Czekam na dziennik, załóż go już teraz to tam sobie możemy podyskutować na różne tematy  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Pozdrawiamy piszącego 
> masz ładniej wymurowany garaż, niż nasz dom


dzięki  :roll eyes:  starałem się, bo wiem że dokładność się odwdzięczy w późniejszych etapach.

p.s. dzisiaj byłem obgadać temat wiązarów w lokalnej firmie. Najpierw miałem robić wiązary samodzielnie, nawet mam projekt. Jednak różnica w cenie wychodzi ok 3 tys netto, więc chyba nie warto się szarpać, będzie szybciej i dokładniej. Szczegóły wkrótce.

----------


## rafikz

Właśnie produkuję pierwszy post do dziennika.
Też jestem ciekaw ile wyjdzie fundament.
Planuję zrobić 10-15cm betonowej podłogi na gruncie, licowanej z górną krawędzią bloczków betonowych. A na to juz styro 6+4+6 wg twojego przepisu. W teorii jak są fundamenty to nie ma potrzeby aż tak izolować podłogi bo fundament jest ocieplony. W praktyce czas pokaże.
Mam pompę ciepła cały czas w głowie ale przeraża mnie cena i jej trwałość. Jak się zwróci to może już być wymagana nowa:/ a bufor jest prosty i jedyne co sie może zepsuć to grzałka. Stąd ta decyzja. Ale nie jest ona ostateczna, mam czas :smile: 
Jednak na laser nie mogę sobie pozwolić :big tongue:  ale skoro optyki używałeś i masz budynek równy - dzięki za podpowiedź :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Właśnie produkuję pierwszy post do dziennika.
> Też jestem ciekaw ile wyjdzie fundament.
> Planuję zrobić 10-15cm betonowej podłogi na gruncie, licowanej z górną krawędzią bloczków betonowych. A na to juz styro 6+4+6 wg twojego przepisu. W teorii jak są fundamenty to nie ma potrzeby aż tak izolować podłogi bo fundament jest ocieplony. W praktyce czas pokaże.
> Mam pompę ciepła cały czas w głowie ale przeraża mnie cena i jej trwałość. Jak się zwróci to może już być wymagana nowa:/ a bufor jest prosty i jedyne co sie może zepsuć to grzałka. Stąd ta decyzja. Ale nie jest ona ostateczna, mam czas
> Jednak na laser nie mogę sobie pozwolić ale skoro optyki używałeś i masz budynek równy - dzięki za podpowiedź


optyczny jest ok, wszystko zrobisz co laserem a czasami nawet jest wygodniejszy. Tylko musisz mieć drugą osobę, a przy moim samoróbstwie o to cieżko..... dlatego przesiadłem się na laser.
PC są co raz tańsze, a zepsuć się w nich też nie ma za bardzo co. Jak policzysz fundament pod komin, komin, wykończenie komina, kominiarza + bufor + grzałki to pewnie wyjdzie że musiałbyś dopłacić strzelam, 10k do pompy. To dużo? miałbyś ok 3x tańsze grzanie przy powietrznej i tyle samo albo więcej razy tańszą CWU, gdzie np w moim przypadku roczny koszt CWU jest wyższy niż ogrzewania!

@jak_to_możliwe mówi że ściany ładne więc poszedłem sprawdzić no i jest całkiem całkiem  :smile: 

przekątne powinny mieć 13,48m wewnątrz - *mają 13,485m i 13,48* 
długość powinna wynosić 12,00m zewnątrz - *jedna strona ma 11,98m druga 12,07m*
szerokośc powinna mieć 7,00m wewnątrz - *na jednym końcu ma 7,00m, a na drugim 6,98m*

Oczywiście odległości mierzone na wysokości 2,44m, na dole są idealne, bo było łatwiej, wiadomo. Więc faktycznie ściany wyszły ładnie. Powiem szczerze, że nie myślałem że będzie tak dobrze, max odchyłka to 7mm, cyzli tyle co nic. Tak to wygląda:







Tutaj mój przeszkadzacz budowlany  :wink:  zostałem przegoniony przez zmianę pogody, a miałem robić szalunki słupów na zewnątrz  :bash:

----------


## aiki

ej no słońce masz. Co narzekasz. kocur to ten mały co przed termowizją biegał?

----------


## sebcioc55

> ej no słońce masz. Co narzekasz. kocur to ten mały co przed termowizją biegał?


tak, ta sama bestia  :wink:

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Tak się zastanawiam czy nie kusił Cię eksperyment ze ścianą jednowarstwową przy budowie garażu ?
Na forum nie znalazłem nikogo kto budowałby w tej technologii.

----------


## aiki

> Tak się zastanawiam czy nie kusił Cię eksperyment ze ścianą jednowarstwową przy budowie garażu ?
> Na forum nie znalazłem nikogo kto budowałby w tej technologii.


Znam kilku co to budowało jednowarstwowe ścinany. wszyscy skończyli na styropianie po kilku latach.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Tak się zastanawiam czy nie kusił Cię eksperyment ze ścianą jednowarstwową przy budowie garażu ?
> Na forum nie znalazłem nikogo kto budowałby w tej technologii.


Powiem Ci że nawet przez 0,001s mi to nie przeszło przez myśl  :wink:  mam w rodzinie taki dom ze ścianą jednowarstwową z 36cm BK i to jakaś masakra. Budynek wychładza się bardzo szybko. Po za tym to się w ogóle nie opłaca. 1m^3 styropianu grafitowego kosztuje ok 200zł, natomiast 1m^3 solbetu na pióro wpust odmiany 500 kosztuje ok 300zł. To i to trzeba otynkować/wykończyć. Przy styropianie dochodzi robocizna i klej, ale w zamian za to mamy dużo cieplejsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Zagaiłem o ścianie jednowarstwowej bo w ostatnim czasie reklamy takich rozwiązań walą drzwiami i oknami. A wiem , że lubisz eksperymentować a garaż to takie dobre miejsce.
Zgadzam się z opinią , że na dzień dzisiejszy ściana dwuwarstwowa to najlepsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## karster

Ahh, jaki to fajny etap. Szybko rośnie/ są bardzo zauważalne efekty pracy  :smile:  nie jak przy wykańczaniu się gdzie zabudowa kibla z paroma drobiazgami zajmuje cały dzień (bez klejenia płytek bo ich docinanie pewnie zajmie kolejny cały dzień). 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebus243

Sebastian mam pytanie na temat Sketchupa. Ściągnąłem wersje demo 2019, fajna zabawa. Chciałbym podziałać coś więcej ale nie mogę znaleźć nigdzie darmowej wersji (nawet starszej).

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebastian mam pytanie na temat Sketchupa. Ściągnąłem wersje demo 2019, fajna zabawa. Chciałbym podziałać coś więcej ale nie mogę znaleźć nigdzie darmowej wersji (nawet starszej).


musisz ogarnąć sketchup free, sprawdź tutaj

----------


## ggdh

Ostatnią wersją, która chciała ze mną współpracować, czyli po zakończeniu 30-dniowego trialu wersji Pro i przejścia na darmową, był SketchUp z 2017.

----------


## pawnook

Sebastian przedewszystkim dziekuje za cały temat. Mógłbys napisac czy na etapie tynkow wewnętrznych, przykleiles styropian aby zakryć dziurę pomiędzy wiencem/murlata a dachem. Jestem przed tynkami gipsowymi i również mam dziurę i trochę zawiewa. Pytanie czy zaklejac, jeśli tak to czym robiłeś? Na gotowo styropianem czy cos zastępczego?

Jeśli raz wielkie dzięki za temat, mega pomoc dla samorobow.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebastian przedewszystkim dziekuje za cały temat. Mógłbys napisac czy na etapie tynkow wewnętrznych, przykleiles styropian aby zakryć dziurę pomiędzy wiencem/murlata a dachem. Jestem przed tynkami gipsowymi i również mam dziurę i trochę zawiewa. Pytanie czy zaklejac, jeśli tak to czym robiłeś? Na gotowo styropianem czy cos zastępczego?
> 
> Jeśli raz wielkie dzięki za temat, mega pomoc dla samorobow.


nie zakrywaj, wręcz przeciwnie, zostaw odkryte. Dzięki temu tynki lepiej będą schły, zwłaszcza na wieńcach/podciągach co im zawsze dłużej schodzi. Tynkarze powinni powiedzieć Ci to samo.

----------


## pawnook

Dzięki, jestem jeszcze przed elektryka, też bede puszczal troche automatyki prosto do rozdzielni i też mam wiazary. Widziałem fajny pomysł z korytem kablowym i rozdziałem przewodów góra nad sufitem Jak oceniasz po czasie? Zrobiłbys tak samo? U siebie planuje puścić dwa koryta wzdłuż korytarza po obu stronach i schodzic do poszczególnych pomieszczeń. Pytanie czy wszystko puszczales w korycie? Zasilanie gniazdek również?
  Czyli jadę górą głównym korytem, dalej rozprowadzam dane przewody do odpowiedniego miejsca w peszlu i dalej juz bez peszla puszczam w dół wzdłuż ściany? Tak To robiłeś?

----------


## Apacer

Tylko mniej na uwadze, że energetyczne i sterownicze powinno się w pewnej odległości od siebie umieszczać, więc ze dwa korytka  :wiggle:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dzięki, jestem jeszcze przed elektryka, też bede puszczal troche automatyki prosto do rozdzielni i też mam wiazary. Widziałem fajny pomysł z korytem kablowym i rozdziałem przewodów góra nad sufitem Jak oceniasz po czasie? Zrobiłbys tak samo? U siebie planuje puścić dwa koryta wzdłuż korytarza po obu stronach i schodzic do poszczególnych pomieszczeń. Pytanie czy wszystko puszczales w korycie? Zasilanie gniazdek również?
>   Czyli jadę górą głównym korytem, dalej rozprowadzam dane przewody do odpowiedniego miejsca w peszlu i dalej juz bez peszla puszczam w dół wzdłuż ściany? Tak To robiłeś?


Dokładnie tak robiłem. Miałem jeszcze czasami wąskie korytka jako odnogi tam gdzie było dużo przewodów np do kuchni. Po czasie oceniam to jako strzał w dziesiątkę. Przy wiązarach to bardzo wygodne. W większości każdy włącznik i gniazdko/obwód mam puszczony osobnym przewodem. Jedynie co bym zrobił inaczej to utrzymał większy porzadek w korytkach, czyli spinał kable w wiąski. Miałem w planach to zrobić później, jednak do dzisiaj tego nie zroibłem.... to tylko taka uwaga odnośnie estetyki.




> Tylko mniej na uwadze, że energetyczne i sterownicze powinno się w pewnej odległości od siebie umieszczać, więc ze dwa korytka


ja mam szerokie korytka chyba 50cm i po jednej stronie idą przewody 230V a po drugiej niskonapięciowe. Jest też miejsce gdzie jest kumulacja i takie jedno nie wystarczyło więc dołożyłem drugie, na starych zdjęciach chyba widać.

----------


## sebcioc55

My tu gadu gadu ale coś tam u mnie na "budowie" też się dzieje. Zbrojenie mam zrobione w 90%. Wcześniej muszę jednak wylać posadzkę na gruncie w tylnej części garażu. Na poniższym obrazku to ta biała powierzchnia.



Najpierw przygotowałem podłoże, wyrównałem i zagęściłem. Wcześniej ta część była też zagęszczana dużą bestią 400kg wiec teraz moją setką to sobie tylko wygłaskałem  :smile:  Do tego szalunek do lasera zeby było równo.



Potem położyłem resztki prętów co mi zostały, niektóre powyginane ale się nadadzą. Na to siatka z drutu fi2 z oczkiem 10x10.



na fajrant miałem jeszcze kontrolę zbrojenia  :wink: 



Plan jest taki aby to zalać pod koniec następnego tygodnia, bo za 2 tygodnie wjeżdżają wiązary!

----------


## MMark.

To się nazywa garaż. Wielki jak mój dom... :roll eyes: 
Widzę szczyty w konstrukcji szkieletowej, ja właśnie skończyłem jeden szczyt obijać płytą osb. Masz już pomysł jak i czym kryjesz te płyty. W tym roku na pewno nie zrobie elewacji ale się zastanawiam czy kleic styropian do osb czy zrobić tak jak się kryje konstrukcje szkieletowe czyli styro na ruszcie....sam nie wiem.
A kot widzę zadowolony gania po ścianach..... :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> To się nazywa garaż. Wielki jak mój dom...
> Widzę szczyty w konstrukcji szkieletowej, ja właśnie skończyłem jeden szczyt obijać płytą osb. Masz już pomysł jak i czym kryjesz te płyty. W tym roku na pewno nie zrobie elewacji ale się zastanawiam czy kleic styropian do osb czy zrobić tak jak się kryje konstrukcje szkieletowe czyli styro na ruszcie....sam nie wiem.
> A kot widzę zadowolony gania po ścianach.....


planuję styropian bezpośrednio na OSB, jeżeli zrobi się to prawidłowo i szczelnie to nic się nie stanie z OSB, więc ruszt niepotrzebny wg mnie.

----------


## pawnook

Sebastian to jeszcze jedno pytanie. Zrobiłeś przed tynkami podejścia do Centralnego odkurzacza oraz elektrykę. Cos jeszcze robiłeś? Albo nie zrobiłeś i żałujesz że mogło być przed tynkami? 
Druga sprawa, mógłbyś podesłać linka gdzie kupowales wstępne akcesoria do instalacji odkurzacza? Rozumiem że podejścia to jakiś standard i ppzniej pasują bez problemu do reszty nawet innej firmy?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebastian to jeszcze jedno pytanie. Zrobiłeś przed tynkami podejścia do Centralnego odkurzacza oraz elektrykę. Cos jeszcze robiłeś? Albo nie zrobiłeś i żałujesz że mogło być przed tynkami? 
> Druga sprawa, mógłbyś podesłać linka gdzie kupowales wstępne akcesoria do instalacji odkurzacza? Rozumiem że podejścia to jakiś standard i ppzniej pasują bez problemu do reszty nawet innej firmy?


Własnie z tymi gniazdami od odkurzacza to kup odrazu podejscie i gniazdo, bo potem sie okazuje że jest lipa  :wink:  już to przerabiałem pare razy. Kupowałem wszystko na allegro - tam poszukaj.
W sumie nie wiem czy czegoś żałuje, raczej nie. Musisz zrobić wszystko co ma być w ścianach i nie będzie zakryte zabudową/płytkami. Bo tam gdzie będie można zrobić później. O już wiem czego żałuje, że źle zrobiłem podejście pod pralkę bo miała stać na szafce, a później się okazało że pralka stoi na ziemi a na niej suszarka i była rzeźba.

----------


## wally666

sebcioc55, podsumujesz może sezon grzewczy na swojej pompie?

----------


## sebcioc55

> sebcioc55, podsumujesz może sezon grzewczy na swojej pompie?


tak  :smile:  postaram się to zrobić w sobotę, nawet mam przypomnienie ustawione w telefonie  :big grin:

----------


## sebcioc55

Mam też wieści z placu boju. Dzisiaj przyjechało 5m^3 betonu (BTW te rosnące ceny betonu to nieporozumienie, żeby pensje rosły tak szybko jak ceny materiałów budowlanych  :cool:  ), miałem w planach zalać posadzkę na gruncie o wymiarach 7,48x3,9x0,12m (grubośc oscylowała w granicach 12-14cm) na to potrzebowałem 3,5m^3, jako zapas wziąlem jeszcze 1,5m^3 co miało pójść w razie czego, ale nie koniecznie na fundamenty murków ogrodzeniowych. No a patrzcie ile zostało!!:



Ponad metr sześcienny. No ale trudno, zalałem to co chciałem i jest git. Wg obliczeń nie powinno mi zostać nic  :yes:  pierwszy raz w mojej karierze betoniarnia jebła się na moją korzyść.
No a efekty są poniżej. Jestem bardzo dumny z wygładzenia tej posadzki, będzie można z niej jeść. Używałem specjalnej listwy z przedłużeniem, widać ją na jednym ze zdjęć - robi robotę. Trzeba jednak poczekać aż beton trochę stężeje. Robię to już któryś raz i za kazdym razem jest co raz lepiej.









to by było na tyle. Trochę się namachałem bo w pojedynke i bez pompy to nie było takie hop siup.

Pozdrawiam czytających!

----------


## zolw82

> to by było na tyle. Trochę się namachałem bo w pojedynke i bez pompy to nie było takie hop siup.
> 
> Pozdrawiam czytających!


Wykonanie wzorowe jak przystało na prawdziwego samoroba, niedość że samemu bez żadnego pomocnika to w dodatku z maksymalną oszczędnością (mam na myśli beton z gruszki bez pompy), znam to z autopsji. 

Jesteś wielki , choć nie mam pojęcia ile masz wzrostu  :bye:

----------


## micbarpia

No szacunek bardzo dobra robota, big blue daje rade... chetnie pozycze odplatnie oxzywiscie... ike km od warszawy ty budujesz?

----------


## Daniellos_

No ta paca na wysiegniku robi robote. Na wielu filmikach na yt (glownie usa) jej uzywaja.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wykonanie wzorowe jak przystało na prawdziwego samoroba, niedość że samemu bez żadnego pomocnika to w dodatku z maksymalną oszczędnością (mam na myśli beton z gruszki bez pompy), znam to z autopsji. 
> 
> Jesteś wielki , choć nie mam pojęcia ile masz wzrostu


190cm  :wink:  ale bez przesady, robie dla siebie. Z resztą jak robie coś nie dla siebie to też się staram, bo wiem że dokładna praca, czasami wolniejsza później procentuje, w kazdym przypadku. Tutaj pompa to było by nie porozumienie, rozkładała by się i składała dłużej niż ten beton był lany. Trafił się ogarnięty kierowca gruchy węc poszło sprawnie.




> No szacunek bardzo dobra robota, big blue daje rade... chetnie pozycze odplatnie oxzywiscie... ike km od warszawy ty budujesz?


samochodem jakieś 600km  :wink:  więc kawałek jest.

EDIT: a poniżej krótki filmik, prawie 2h w 8 sekund  :wink:

----------


## busy_beaver

Cześć, mam pytanie odnośnie burt płyty.
Robiłeś je jako szalunek tracony. Czy później kołkowałeś styropian do płyty, czy tylko przysypałeś piaskiem ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Cześć, mam pytanie odnośnie burt płyty.
> Robiłeś je jako szalunek tracony. Czy później kołkowałeś styropian do płyty, czy tylko przysypałeś piaskiem ?


Siema. W domu robiłem burty z EPS na 50cm i nie kolkowalem ani nic. Natomiast w garażu mam pionową opaskę z XPS zakopane 1m w ziemi. W tym wypadku żadnych kołków nie trzeba.

----------


## woto8

> No ta paca na wysiegniku robi robote. Na wielu filmikach na yt (glownie usa) jej uzywaja.


witam sprawdz priva

----------


## busy_beaver

> Siema. W domu robiłem burty z EPS na 50cm i nie kolkowalem ani nic. Natomiast w garażu mam pionową opaskę z XPS zakopane 1m w ziemi. W tym wypadku żadnych kołków nie trzeba.


Dziękuję. Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Jakich kolanek używałeś przy ułożeniu kanalizacji by uzyskać piony na podejściach -  2x45 stopni czy inne ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dziękuję. Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Jakich kolanek używałeś przy ułożeniu kanalizacji by uzyskać piony na podejściach -  2x45 stopni czy inne ?


Tak, oczywiście wszędzie poszły kolanka 2x45*, na pierwszych stronach dziennika masz wszystko opisane - zapraszam do czytania  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
nadszedł czas podsumowania sezonu grzewczego. Zakończylem go już jakiś czas temu ale chciałem zachować ciągłość raportów (ostatnio robiłem podsumowanie w tym samym czasie).
Rok temu stan liczników wynosił: Na ciepłomierzu 37,756 GJ, a na podliczniku 2864,04 kWh na dzień 6.04.2018
przed rozpoczęciem sezonu grzewczego było analogicznie 40,939 GJ i 3215,35 kWh.
Poniżej są zdjęcia podliczników z 6.04.2019



Jak widać na załaczonym obrazku na ciepłomierzu jest 60,375 GJ, a na podliczniku 4615,71 kWh.
Zatem samo grzanie CWU pomiędzy sezonami zużyło 351,31 kWh ze sprawnością COP=2,52, co kosztowało mnie  351,31kWh*0,28zł/kWh= *98,36zł*
Natomiast za grzanie domu CO ~22,5*C i podgrzewanie CWU ~46*C  w sezonie grzewczym 2018/2019  pompa wyprodukowała 19,436 GJ ciepła, na co zużyła 1402,36 kWh. Zrobiła to ze sprawnością SCOP=3,85. Cały sezon za CO i CWU kosztował mnie *392,66 zł*.
Jak widać roczne koszty przygotowanie CWU i ogrzania chaty oscylują w okolicach 500zł, co jest dla mnie w zupełności zadowalające  :roll eyes: 
Ta zima była lajtowa, z resztą jak poprzednia, z tym że w tym sezonie tak jakoś wyszło że utrzymywałem dużo wyższą temp w domu niż w poprzednim. 
Widać niestety że moja PC ma problemy z CWU i nie idzie jej to zbyt sprawnie, przez co zaniża też SCOP, ale to i tak taniej niż czystym prądem.

Pozdrawiam czytających!

----------


## karster

Jak będę miał na swoich metrach tylko 4x drożej to będę meeega zadowolony  :smile: 

PS. Seba, przypominam się  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## arturo13

Jak dla mnie wyniki PC rewelacja

PS, śledzę dziennik, świetna robota

----------


## walec7_7

To jest robota na poziomie! Rewelacja  :smile:  A koszty użytkowania PC do pozazdroszczenia  :cool:

----------


## busy_beaver

> Tak, oczywiście wszędzie poszły kolanka 2x45*, na pierwszych stronach dziennika masz wszystko opisane - zapraszam do czytania


Czytam, że kładłeś rury WAVINA.
Wziąłeś SN8 PVC czy SN12 PP ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Czytam, że kładłeś rury WAVINA.
> Wziąłeś SN8 PVC czy SN12 PP ?


SN8 pvc, latwiej dostepne, tansze no i przede wszystkim wystarczajace. Nawet sn4 by stykły.

----------


## busy_beaver

> SN8 pvc, latwiej dostepne, tansze no i przede wszystkim wystarczajace. Nawet sn4 by stykły.


Dzięki.  Kurcze czym bliżej startu, tym więcej obaw.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dzięki.  Kurcze czym bliżej startu, tym więcej obaw.


będziesz robił sam? Jeżeli tak to zrobisz na pewno lepiej niż ekipa. No i taniej  :wink:  Jak coś to śmiało pytaj.

----------


## busy_beaver

> będziesz robił sam? Jeżeli tak to zrobisz na pewno lepiej niż ekipa. No i taniej  Jak coś to śmiało pytaj.


Płytę robię sam. Chcę mieć pewność, że jest zrobiona dobrze. Dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam czytających!
dawno już nic konkretnego nie pisałem nie dlatego że się nic nie dzieje tylko z braku tego cholernego czasu.... a dzieje się dużo, co zaraz przedstawię  :yes: 
Ostatnio pisałem o posadzce na gruncie i zbrojeniu. Od tamtej pory dużo się zmieniło co opisze poniżej  :smile: 

*Szalunki*

większość szalunków wykonałem z płyt ze sklejki topolowej pomalowanych na gładko. Mają swoje plusy i minusy, są trochę droższe niż odpowiednik z OSB, łatwiej się wyginają ale i też łatwiej się prostują. Wygiętą płytę OSB cieżko wyprostować szalując. Plusem jest możliwość wielokrotnego użytku i małe nasiąkanie woda no i najważniejsze wygląd beztonu po rozszalowaniu - sami zobaczycie. 
Niestety pare płyt mi zabrakło, nie chciało mi się jechać po nie do szczecina więc kupiłem lokalnie w bricomarche, plusem było to że mi je poceili na miejscu po znajomości  :wink:  więc oszczedziłem dużo czasu.

Trochę materiału do szalowania:



Widzieliście kiedyś takie kozackie podpory ?? :smile: :





Jak zwykle samemu trzeba się naszarpać i kombinować. Otwór na bramę garażową ma 5220x2300 - wyjaśnię podczas montażu czemu taki duży.





Niektóre słupy zaszalowałem częściowo betonem komórkowym"



Szalunki przykęcałem do ścian takimi wkrętami ościeżnicowymi



Czasami bity nie wytrzymywały (na przyszłość, jeżeli używacie zakrętarek z dużą mocą to kupcie specjalne bity udarowe (skrętne), wtedy nie niszczycie śrub i bit długo wytrzyma)



Specjalnie ucięty pręt aby zrobić miejsce na wibrator do zagęszczenia słupa:



Dodatkowo musiłem zrobić jeszcze pare gniazd które są przy lub w słupach:







Tutaj już zdjęcia ogólne:













Oczywiście kontrola szalunków musi być  :smile: 



Taka mała wskazówka - jako rurki na szpilki fajnie nadają się rurki PP-R, im większe średnica tym lepiej. Ja miałem trochę fi32, są sztywne i się nie poddają tak łatwo przy skręcaniu szpilek. Dobrze usztywniają szalunek.

Teraz kolej na betonowanie...

----------


## sebcioc55

*Betonowanie wieńca i słupów*

Niestety zdjęć z betonowania nie mam bo nie było czasu. Byliśmy we dwóch, a trzeba było lać, przesuwać rusztowanie na kółkach i jeszcze wibrować.









Całośc oczywiście zatarłem.



Niestety nie obyło się bez wpadek, ale tak to jest jak się ze wszystkim śpieszy. Miałem taką jedną ściankę 60cm szeroką, pomiędzy słupem a otworem drzwiowym, niestety po wibrowaniu beton ją trochę przesunął... minimalnie ale jednak i mi zeszła z osi ściany.... trudno. Najlepsze jest to że wcześniej rozmawiałem o tym z kolegą że takie małe ścianki beton rozsuwa  :bash:  Najlepiej to widać na zdjęciu jak się spojrzy na narożnik, nie było tam ani milmetra szpary.



Tyle było szalowania i skrecania, a na koniec to trzeba pościągać

----------


## sebcioc55

*Wszystko ładne pięknie ale idealnie być nie może*

Za mocno zawibrowany słup i za słabo skręcony (a miałem go jeszcze wzmocnić....)





widać że beton powyrywał/pokruszył wkrętami beton komórkowy, a tam już nie wibrowaliśmy po pierwszym rozwalonym słupie



Jak widać poniżej czeka mnie trochę zabawy dużym flexem i szlifowania....

----------


## sebcioc55

*Rozszalowywania ciąg dalszy*

Sklejka szalunkowa bardzo ładnie odchodziła od betonu, wręcz sama się odginała na słońcu  :wink: 











Ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolony z efektu jaki uzyskałem, jeszcze tylko podocinam i poszlifuje drobne wybrzuszenia i będzie elegancko. Na wszystkie szalunki poszło mi całe wiadro 10l różnych wkrętów i śrub, to na zdjęciu jeszcze nie wszystko.




c.d.n.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Przygotowanie do montażu wiązarów*

jak już wszystko co mogłem rozszalowałem trzeba było przygotować się do montażu wiązarów. Co ciekawe wiązary będę montował samodzielnie  :cool:  Na początku chciałem je sam zbijać na budowie, nawet mam projekt na takowe. Jednak po przemyśleniu tego i dołożeniu paru tysięcy zleciłem wykonanie wiązarów firmie zewnętrznej. Samemu to by była katorga, wiem że się da ale nie mam też na to czasu i sił, bo tempo mam duże. Cięcie tego wszystkiego i zbijanie, przemieszczanie w pojedynke było by prawie że nieosiągalne dla mnie, wiązary mają 7,5m szerokosci i 3,3m wysokości z wielką dziurą w środku  :wink: 
Więc najpierw zacząłem od rozmieszczenia kotew i zamowowaniu ich do wieńca śrubami stalowymi M12, było co robić.







każde jedno miejsce posadowenia wiązara sprawdziłem laserem z dokładnością do 1mm, większość wyglądała jak na zdjęciu. Tylko w dwóch miejscach musiałem dać 2mm i 3mm podkładki.



c.d.n.

----------


## sebcioc55

*Montaż wiązarów 25.04.2019*

Wiązary czekały na mnie 2 tygodnie, zrobili je zaszybko, ja trochę za szybko je zamówiłem no i ciągle nie miałem czasu na dokończenie i zalanie wieńca z słupami.



Jednak gdy już nastał ten dzień to miałem trochę stresa, widziałem wiele razy jak się montuje wiązary i to niby nic trudnego, ale jednak  :wink:  Do montażu przystąpiliśmy we dwóch z Krzychem, on wiązary widział na oczy chyba pierwszy raz no ale jest kumaty więc się ogarnął, pomijając fakt że chciał je montować z drabiny  :yes: 
Za dużo zdjęć nie mam bo nie było kiedy robić, mam filmik z cąłości zrobiony kamerą z monitoringu ale jeszcze go nie ogarnąłem. Wrzucę go jak skończe całość. Na obecną chwilę wygląda to tak:









A tak garaż się prezentuje z domu



Konstrukcja dachu jeszcze czeka na reszte stężeń, dokręcenie brakujących elementów, tasmy stalowe no i ściany szczytowe!

W ramach ciekawostek powiem że operator dźwigu który stawia kilkanaście takich dachów w miesiącu na koniec nie mógł uwierzyć że robiliśmy to pierwszy raz  :yes:  :cool: 

Teraz czas na drobny odpoczynek i jak będzie czas to lecę dalej z koksem bo dachówka już do mnie jedzie  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam czytających!

----------


## Kamil_

Tez mi kiedyś skup pociągnęło  :smile: 

Te płyty to extra sprawa - struktura miażdży system.

Ile zaoszczędziłeś na samodzielnym montażu wiązarów?

Ten przewód mogłeś w peszel wrzucić!

----------


## sebcioc55

Ceny montazu oscylowaly wokolo 6k netto, wiec za tyle jestem w stanie poswiecic te pare dni  :wink: 
Powiedz mi po co ten przewod w peszlu?

----------


## _arek_

Jak zwykle pikna,czysta i profesjonalna robota  :yes:  no może poza tą ścianą... ale to zawsze jak człowiek sam stara się wszystko dopiąć jak najlepiej to gdzieś coś umknie w ferworze walki... i tak nie są to jakieś wielkie straty/wady.  Gorzej jakby ci się gdzieś m3 betonu na trawniczku rozłożył  :big lol: 

6k to już spora kaska jak za tak raczej prostą w montażu konstrukcję, także nie dziwię się decyzji...W końcu zdolny z ciebie chłopak  :big grin:   Chociaż za dźwig tez pewnie  koło tysia poszło ?? Jeśli nawet to i tak spora sumka w kieszenie została.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Chociaż za dźwig tez pewnie  koło tysia poszło ?? Jeśli nawet to i tak spora sumka w kieszenie została.


no tak za dźwig wyszło 1100 zł brutto, w tym dojazd i czas pracy 3,5h. TO był duży dźwig i liczył sobie 175zł netto/h - niestety tak to kosztuje. W niektórych wycenach dźwig był w cenie montażu ale za transport całości kroili 600-800zł netto. Ja zapłaciłem 350 zł.
Dostałem pytanie o te czerwone rurki na szpilki. Uzywałem rurek do drinków 30cm o średnicy fi8 z allegro  :wink:  jedna kosztuje dosłownie pare groszy i się sprawdza znakomicie. Najlepiej przy słupach, bo można zrobić zalunek, wywiercić dziurę i przełożyć szpilkę z już nałożoną na nią rurką. Tak to wygląda po rozszalowaniu:

----------


## walec7_7

Znów się powtórzę ale robota wzorowa  :smile:  Szkoda tej ścianki, ale tyle to nic patrząc co mogło się więcej stać  :big tongue:

----------


## sebcioc55

Panowie bez przesady, ten kawałek ściany to jest najmniejsze zło z tego wszystkiego co powypychało. Tą ścianę przesuneło w strone otworu drzwiowego o 1cm i od osi ściany 1cm na zewnątrz. To jest nic, niektórzy mają takie wachnięcia tak po prostu. Co ja sie naoglądam na budowach.......to to u mnie jest pico bello  :wink: 

BTW: wczoraj przyjechała dachówka więc trzeba lecieć dalej z tematem. No i dokonałem małego zakupu, ale o tym w następnym odcinku  :cool:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam po krótkiej przerwie. Mały update. Udało mi się stężyć wiązary, zostały mi tylko tasmy z jednej strony ale to pół godziny roboty i będą, musi być tylko sucho bo trzeba sie naskakać po dachu. Tak to wyglądało:



Aby jechać dalej muszę zrobić dwie ściany szczytowe, jedna krańcowa pełna, druga wewnątrz z otworem na drzwi. Najpierw zrobiłem tą zewnętrzną bo trudniej. Podstawa to rozplanowanie  :wink: 



Okazało się że w komputerze jedno a w życiu drugie. Prawa część była cała za długa o 1cm, a lewa część za krótka o 2cm, skorygowąłem i jest. Całość ciąłem ładnie z odpowiednim kątem  :cool: 



Całość prezentuje się tak:





Zastanawiam się czy ją teraz obijać płytą osb 12mm czy po łaceniu.... do przemyślenia.
Tak to wygląda na dzień dzisiejszy, mam nadzieje że od poniedzałku zacznę już łacić. 

Pozdrawiam czytających!

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Czoła obijaj po łaceniu. Te otwory mogą się przydać do wciągania różnych rzeczy na strop czy dach.

----------


## karster

Nie mam czasu na fora ale na Twój dziennik (i kilka innych) zawsze chwilę znajduję bo warto  :smile:  miło popatrzeć.

PS, Seba przypominam Ci się raz jeszcze, znajdź chwilę i wyślij mi ofertę.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## zolw82

Robota wygląda super, z resztą jak wszystko za co się bierzesz, nie obraź się za to co napiszę, ale rutyna ci się wdziera, mam na mysli brak przekręconej łaty na całej wysokosci tego wypchanego słupa czy tez skręcenia w narożniku tej scianki 60cm do sąsiedniej sciany. 

Jezeli chodzi o przykręcanie płyt do gazobetonu to polecam wkręty ciesielskie 8x160 a jako rurki dystansowe swietnie sie spisują rurki PP fi16

----------


## sebcioc55

> PS, Seba przypominam Ci się raz jeszcze, znajdź chwilę i wyślij mi ofertę.


Wysłałem na email. Sorry ale to nie moja wina  :wink: 




> Robota wygląda super, z resztą jak wszystko za co się bierzesz, nie obraź się za to co napiszę, ale rutyna ci się wdziera, mam na mysli brak przekręconej łaty na całej wysokosci tego wypchanego słupa czy tez skręcenia w narożniku tej scianki 60cm do sąsiedniej sciany. 
> 
> Jezeli chodzi o przykręcanie płyt do gazobetonu to polecam wkręty ciesielskie 8x160 a jako rurki dystansowe swietnie sie spisują rurki PP fi16


w ramach tłumaczeń powiem że ja akurat tego słupa nie skręcałem  :wink:  wiedziałem o tym że trzeba to poprawić i miałem to zrobić, ale nie zrobiłem. Trudno, będę ciął flexem, stracę trochę czasu. Wytrzymałość słupa na tym nie ucierpi. 
Oprócz wkrętów ościeżnicowych stosowałem też niebitne wkręty ciesielskie 10x140 - widać je na zdjęciu w wiaderku, jak się je kręci w drewno to trzeba mieć mocny sprzęt  :wink:  o rurkach dystansowych też pisałem, idealne wg mnie są rurki PP fi32 a najlepiej fi40 bo są sztywne i równo ucięte mocno ściśnięte szpilkami mega prostują szalunek i go usztywniają. Prawdopodobnie jutro mi się uda rozpocząć łacenie dachu, oby się udało bo już mnie drażni woda w garażu...

----------


## sebcioc55

Mały update. Ściany szczytowe zrobione, to zacząłem krycie. Membrana to moja ulubiona Dachowa 3, najlepsze co można dostać za te pieniądze, a nawet lepsze niż droższe membrany. Powiem wam że samemu mocowanie membrany to gówno nie robota, nawkurzałem się, wiało niemiłosiernie, robiłem to pewnie z 3x dłużej niż we dwóch no ale cóż... jeden pas zrobiłem, reszta pójdzie zdecydowanie łatwej.



potem kontrłaty



Pierwsza łata od sznurka żeby było ładnie  :wink:  przyznam się że zrobiłem za pierwszym razem babola i w pośpiechu źle sobie zaznaczyłem i się jebłem o szerokosć łaty i przybiłem całe 16mb nie tam gdzie trzeba, no i musiałem to zrywać....



jade z łatami odrazu na wymiar bo robienie tylko żeby przykryć membraną to wg mnie głupota, szkoda roboty. 



Aha no i ostatnio pisałem że dokonałem nowego zakupu. Kupiłem gwoździarkę pneumatyczną Ottensten, bardzo fajna, wbija gwoździe 5-10cm, ja przybijam łaty jak i kontrłąty pierścieniowymi 10cm. Jak już pisałem musiałem ich trochę wyrwać, nie było łatwo. Powiem wam że czuje do niej respekt, a nawet trochę się jej boje  :roll eyes: brakuje mi w niej jakiegoś bezpiecznika np gdy się z nią chodzi po dachu itp. Raz jak mi się przesunął wylot powietrza to aż mi czapkę z głowy zdmuchnęło  :wink: 



a całość jest pędzona na sprężarce którą kiedyś kupiłem w biedronce chyba za 150 czy 200 zł, daje radę. W końcu to air monster  :smile: 



Jutro ma nie padać w ciągu dnia to może coś podgonię. 
Pozdrawiam czytających!

----------


## sebus243

Z tą pogodą to przerąbane.... Rzeczy które można zrobić w dwa dni, tydzień trwają. 
Dobra robota  :popcorn:

----------


## aiki

Czy skropliny będą miały którędy spłynąć. Ta membrana tyle się ugnie, że przepłyną pod tą pierwszą łatą?
Jakoś mi się nie podoba ta łata przybita bezpośrednio

----------


## sebcioc55

> Czy skropliny będą miały którędy spłynąć. Ta membrana tyle się ugnie, że przepłyną pod tą pierwszą łatą?
> Jakoś mi się nie podoba ta łata przybita bezpośrednio


Aiki dobrze że jesteś czujny  :yes: , ale chyba nie podejrzewałeś mnie o takiego babola ? :wink:  to jest tymczasowa łata techniczna przykręcona na wkręty. Trzeba po cyzmść chodzić na początku, opierać drabinę itp... Łata później zostanie odkręcona, postaiona na sztorc, potem na to pas nadrynnowy, taśma butylowa, membrana, na to kratka wentylacyjna z wróblówką i dachówka. Myślałem też o jakiejś siatce na robale pod pasem podrynnowym ale wymysliłem lepszy patent, wszystko pokaże później.

BTW tak wygląda mocowanie membrany w pojedynke na wietrze....




Jak się okazało to układanie rozwiniętej i rozmemłanej membrany w takich warunkach było prostsze niż tej zrolowanej. Na szczęście nic się jej nie stało, po za paroma dziurkami gdzie zachacyzła o gwoździe które miałem dobić bo gwoździarka przy końcu powietrza ze sprężarki przed nabiciem nie dobija gwoździ do końca (moja tania sprezarka zaczyna dobijać do 8 bar dopiero jak ciśnienie spadnie w okolice 5 bar) bo ma za małe ciśnienie. W każdym bądź razie membrana przeszła torture test i jest cała, za tą cene rewelacja.

----------


## seler2

Bardzo ładny ten garaż. Zazdroszczę trochę etapu, że można robić już swoim tempem bez gonienia, do roboty 3 kroki.
Planujesz jakąś windę na stryszek? Ja coś u siebie próbuję wykombinować żeby np opon nie dygać po schodach tylko na platformę i cyk na górę.
Bo zakładam że dolne pasy nośne i pod dachem będzie przestrzeń magazynowa?

----------


## sebcioc55

Windy nie planuje, będą pełnoprawne schody. Dopuszczalne obciazenie zmienne na poddaszu to 250kg/m^2, pas dolny jak i krokwie wiazarow maja po 22cm wysokosci. Wiec to normalne poddasze o pow ok 60 i wysokosci 2,4m do jętki. Wiec miejsce jest  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Ja u siebie nie mogę sobie pozwolić na utratę powierzchni wiec wymyśliłem schody młynarskie dosuwane w pion do ściany gdy nieużywane

----------


## aiki

> Bardzo ładny ten garaż. Zazdroszczę trochę etapu, że można robić już swoim tempem bez gonienia, do roboty 3 kroki.
> Planujesz jakąś windę na stryszek? Ja coś u siebie próbuję wykombinować żeby np opon nie dygać po schodach tylko na platformę i cyk na górę.
> Bo zakładam że dolne pasy nośne i pod dachem będzie przestrzeń magazynowa?


Poszukaj maszt od wózka widłowego. Choć konstrukcja raczej potężną jak na opony.

----------


## aiki

A jakie słowa poleciały jak ta rolkę Ci wzięło?

----------


## seler2

Raczej mam na myśli jakiś mechanizm na linkach tak max 150kg...

----------


## sebus243

Sebastian sprężarkę można ustawić tak żeby włączała się szybciej ( przy wyższym ciśnieniu) 
można ją ustawić nawet żeby włączała się przy 6,5/7 bar i wtedy będzie dobijać wszystkie gwoździe
Regulacja znajduje się w czarnej puszce pod włącznikiem czerwonym

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja u siebie nie mogę sobie pozwolić na utratę powierzchni wiec wymyśliłem schody młynarskie dosuwane w pion do ściany gdy nieużywane


u mnie będa schody na "zewnątrz" pod wiatą. U siebie zrób coś prostego na bloczkach i jakieś amortyzatory/sprężyny na samym dole i bedzie spoko




> A jakie słowa poleciały jak ta rolkę Ci wzięło?


nie pytaj  :wink:  ale gorzej było na samym dachu przy wietrze, czasem tak wiało że musiałem całym cieżarem ciała się zapierać żeby utrzymać membrane, taki żagiel się robił. Nie było to zbyt bezpieczne.... wtedy dopiero leciało, pewnie we wsi obok mnie słyszeli  :wink: 




> Sebastian sprężarkę można ustawić tak żeby włączała się szybciej ( przy wyższym ciśnieniu) 
> można ją ustawić nawet żeby włączała się przy 6,5/7 bar i wtedy będzie dobijać wszystkie gwoździe
> Regulacja znajduje się w czarnej puszce pod włącznikiem czerwonym


Tak właśnie myślałem że gdzieś musi być, ale nic na wierzchu nie ma. Następnym razem tam zajrze i przetestuje, dzięki!

----------


## aiki

Seba wrzucaj foty z tego dachu i okapu. zastanawiam się na membraną czy pełnym deskowaniem w domu na narzędzia.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Seba wrzucaj foty z tego dachu i okapu. zastanawiam się na membraną czy pełnym deskowaniem w domu na narzędzia.


Cześć Arku, na razie nie ma z czego fot wrzucać, mam membrane na całym dachu, zostało mi jeszcze pare łat w kalenicy. Jak skończe to zrobie foty. Teraz niestety nie mam za bardzo czasu bo zajmuje się m.in czymś takim  :wink: 



Aiki jeżeli pełne deskowanie to na nim też powinna być membrana albo papa. Jak to tylko domek na narzędzia to rób jak najtaniej, deskowanie to zawsze droga opcja, wg mnie potrzebna tylko w wietrznych okolicach. No chyba że robisz na bogato  :smile:  to i rynny miedziane możesz zrobić  :roll eyes:

----------


## aiki

Przy pokryciu blachą miedź nie bardzo  :smile: 
ale chyba będzie deskowanie i papa bo na pokrycie docelowe nie będzie kasy. Chcę to samo co na domu a tam jest modułowa wenecja.
wcale nie tania jak na blachę.

----------


## Dulin7

Jakie pokrycie planujesz? Bedzie alegra? Wizualizowales juz jakos polaczenie takiej tradycyjnej dachowki z nowoczesna forma bez okapow?  Sam nad takim polaczeniem mysle ale ciezko cos wyszperac w sieci.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jakie pokrycie planujesz? Bedzie alegra? Wizualizowales juz jakos polaczenie takiej tradycyjnej dachowki z nowoczesna forma bez okapow?  Sam nad takim polaczeniem mysle ale ciezko cos wyszperac w sieci.


tak robiłem wizualizacje, wygląda to tak  :wink:  :





Szefowa mnie prosiła o taras widokowy więc jej zrobiłem  :wink: 



Mam sporo zdjęc z procesu robienia dachu i szczegółów z montażu rynny bezokapowej. Niestety ostatnio po prostu nie mam czasu aby to obrobić i wrzucić, jak będzie chwila to na pewno to ogarnę.

Pozdrawiam czytających!

EDIT: wg mnie wygląda bardzo dobrze, fakt, z dachówką płaską wyglądał by lepiej, ale u mnie by się mocno gryzł z domem. No i cena inna... ta dachówka mi wyszła koło 30zł/m^2

----------


## Slawskip

Taras widokowy pierwsza klasa  :smile:  z resztą jak cała reszta wykonanych przez Ciebie prac.

----------


## wally666

Rewelacja! Jaki masz rozstaw wiązarów i jak wykonałeś podłogę, zwykła osb bez dodatkowych we wzmocnien? Podeślij jakaś bliższa fote oraz jakiej długości dałeś osb

----------


## seler2

Kawał fajnej roboty!

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzięki za miłe słowa  :cool: 




> Rewelacja! Jaki masz rozstaw wiązarów i jak wykonałeś podłogę, zwykła osb bez dodatkowych we wzmocnien? Podeślij jakaś bliższa fote oraz jakiej długości dałeś osb


Rozstaw wiązarów to w większości osiowo 90cm, czyli pomiędzy wiązarami jakieś 85cm. Pomiędzy nimi są wzmocnienia jak na zdjęciu poniżej, przykręcone do poprzecznych belek:



tak to wygląda od góry:



W projekcie miałem mocowania tych wszystkich belek do siebie i wiązarów za pomocą "butów", nie wiem jaką to ma nazwę handlową, ale to taki uchwyt który mocujesz do belki i prostopadle wsadzasz do niego następną belkę. Dużo z tym zabawy i jest to drogie! Na cały dach wyszło by mi jakieś 1200zł. Stwierdziłem że to przesada i za drogo więc użyłem takich oto wkrętów  :yes: 



sądze że dadza u mnie radę tak samo jak te buty, gdyby to było jakieś belki konstrukcyjna to bym zrobił po bożemu, a tak to wkręty kosztowały mnie niewiele ponad 500zł, więc ponad połowa taniej.
Wszystko poszyłem OSB 22mm i taką będę też stosował na reszcie podłogi, z tym że teraz użyłem resztek po szalunkach a dalej będe już robił z całych płyt i będę musiał pare belek poprzesuwać żeby nie docinać OSB.
Jak moje 100kg z groszem chodzi po tych płytach to może uginają się 1mm, więc podparte po środku pomiędzy wiązarami tworzą solidną podłogę.
Może wieczorem uda mi się wrzucić więcej zdjęć.

----------


## walec7_7

Garaż pierwsza klasa! A taras tylko pozazdrościć  :big tongue:  Ja również podłączam się z pytaniem o rozstaw wiązarów  :big tongue: 

Edit. Już znam rozstaw, nie odświeżyłem tematu że nowy post dorzuciłeś  :big tongue:

----------


## Laczak

Taras widokowy to świetny pomysł. Zapewni wiele wspaniałych chwil. Wszystkie prace jak zawsze na najwyższym poziomie. Czekam na kolejne zdjęcia.

----------


## MMark.

Cześć, oczyść skrzynkę jak byś mógł bo nie idzie wiadomości do Ciebie wysłać.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam szanownych forumowiczów! :smile: 
Ostatnimi czasy nie bardzo mam czas na cokolwiek, praca na etacie, własna działalność, życie prywatne i wiecznie coś do roboty nie ułatwiają czytania forum, a co dopiero pisania. Stety niestety trochę się rozchorowałem i siedzę w domu, więc czas jest  :smile:  Zatem.....

7.04.2019 pisałem:
Jak widać na załaczonym obrazku na ciepłomierzu jest 60,375 GJ, a na podliczniku 4615,71 kWh.
Zatem samo grzanie CWU pomiędzy sezonami zużyło 351,31 kWh ze sprawnością COP=2,52, co kosztowało mnie 351,31kWh*0,28zł/kWh= 98,36zł

Teraz zrobiłem zdjęcia tak jak ostatnio:





Na zdjęciach widać że na podliczniku od PC jest 4973,67 kWh, a na ciepłomierzu 64,414 GJ. Stan na 22.09.2019. Więc grzanie CWU w sezonie letnim pochłoneło 357,96 kWh ze spranością COP=3,13, co kosztowało mnie 357,96kWh*0,28zł/kWh= 100,23zł
Aby dokładnie zobrazować koszty grzania wody to w tym czasie zużyliśmy 21,6m3 ciepłej wody. Zatem ogrzanie 1m3 ciepłej wody kosztowało nas 4,64zł. Dla ciekawych w domu w tym czasie zużyliśmy (2 os.) 39,67m3
Kolejna sprawa to zużycie prundu przez klimatyzator, mam Hisense Apple Pie 3,5kW, w tym czasie zużył 242,8 kWh, co kosztowało średnio 242,8kWh* ((0,28+0,63)/2)= 110,50 zł bo klima chodziła z automatu zawsze 13-15 no i włączaliśmy ją też wg uznania.
Mogę śmiało stwierdzić że całoroczne grzanie CO, CWU i chłodzenie kosztuje mnie grubo poniżej 1000zł/rok co dla domu 110m^2 jest bardzo dobrym wynikiem.

Teraz te gorsze informacje. Od ponad miesiąca mam awarię PC, uszkodził się presostat, co skutowało wyciekiem gazu i pompa nie działa. Grzeje obecnie wodę grzałką 2kW w buforze, a dom energią odnawialną - ze słońca  :wink:  Więc powyższe wyniki były by trochę wyższe gdyby PC działała ciagle. Więc czekam na jej wymianę (naprawa nie ma sensu), kolega z powiatu ma już podobną PC więc teraz przyszla kolej na mnie. Myślę że do końca miesiąca uporamy się z tematem, bo jak słońca nie będzie, a noce co raz zimniejsze to będzie kiepsko. Całego domu klimą nie ogrzeje. Chociaż jestem tego bardzo ciekaw  :roll eyes:  na pewno sypialnie i łazienki by mocno na tym ucierpiały, ale zastanawiam się czy przetrwałbym tak zimę. Z drugiej jednak strony jak się zastanowię to pewnie prędzej by mnie szefowa zakopała w ogórdku że jej zimno  :cool: 

Pozdrawiam czytających!

----------


## sebcioc55

Miałem też wrzucić pare fotek z krycia garażu ale jakoś nie mam tyle weny. Na szybko pokażę moją bramę montowaną w warstwie ocieplenia, na bogato, a co  :big grin: 

Zaprzyjaźniona firma zrobiła mi na wymiar stelaż, trochę go poszlifowałem, pomalowałem i później przymocowałem do muru. Stelaż robiony na wymiar co do mm, brama pasuje idealnie. Aha no i oczywiście uszczelniłem całośc zewnętrzną taśmą paroprzepuszczalną. Jest jeszcze pare rzeczy do dopicowania ale to przy okazji jak będę okna wykańczał.





Chcialem go jeszcze ponawiercać i wstrzyknąć do środka pianę niskoprężną - myślicie że to dobry pomysł? Normalnie to na pewno coś tam się wykropli i musi byś odpływ. Ale jeżel dam pianę w środku i z zewnątrz będzie oklejone styropianem to czy będzie dobrze??

A czemu brama w warstwie izolacji? Są trzy powody: 1. Więcej miejsca na samochód w garażu o 24cm ! 2. Uszczelna na dole bramy nachodzi na kostkę, więc ewentualna woda nie ma szansy dostać się do środka, 3. To po prostu ładniej wygląda, jak w pkt 2, nie widać płyty fundamentowej co też pozwoli mi ją lepiej wykończyć w środku i nic nie będzie wystawać na zewnątrz.

----------


## karster

Ano Jacek coś wspominał o Twojej pompie  :wink:  myślę, że byś nie zamarzł na samej klimie (z funkcją grzania) 

PS. Masz dz gruntowe i podłogówkę + ścienne na dodatek. Do tego reku. Nie myślałeś aby puścic temp gruntu w podłogę + ggwc? Ja się właśnie zastanawiam czy to warte zachodu. Pompę zamówiłem, DZ będzie wiercone za ok miesiąc.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Czyżby Jacek robił też coś dla Ciebie ? :wink:  Jaką PC zamówiłeś?
Zamarznąć bym nie zamarzł, ale nie bardzo wyobrażam sobie korzystanie np z łazienki przy zimnych podłogach zimą. 
Nie czaje o co Ci chodzi z tym puszczeniem temp gruntu w podłogę. O ile latem to miało by sens aby chłodzić podłogę to zimą co by to dało? W gruncie mam teraz kilkanaście stopni, wiec chłodniej niż w domu. Bardziej myślę nad/mam już część rozpoczątą podłączeniu DZ pod czerpnię rekuperatora. Latem bierze chlód z gruntu i tym samym regeneruje DZ, zimą natomiast zapobiega zamarzaniu wymiennika, bo u mnie DZ jest zawsze na plusie. Niestety to dodatkowe opory dla DZ, w tym roku tego na pewno nie zrobię, ale może na wiosnę....

----------


## sebcioc55

A tak wygląda otwieranie i zamykanie bramy. Mam silnik Supramatic P, konkretnie zasuwa z taką dużą bramą. Polecam oglądanie w 4K  :wink: 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUT8NAt9BJc

----------


## aiki

Dobra prędkość. U mnie pojedyncza połowę wolniej. Chyba, że filmik przyspieszony

----------


## wally666

Obu Wam pompy padły od Jacka? Trochę pech bo wyniki miała rewelacyjne. I co teraz, gwarancja czy nowe urządzenie?

----------


## karster

Powoli bo jeszcze Jackowi antyreklamy narobimy! Ja sobie z nim tylko rozmawiam. Spoko, uprzejmy i życzliwy człowiek - nie widzi przeszkód by pomóc człowiekowi, który nawet nie jest i nie będzie (z racji chociażby odległości) jego klientem. Także wielki szacun dla niego. Gdyby to czytał to pozdrawiam serdecznie  :smile: 

Seba, zapytałem o chłodzenie w okresie gdy się grzeje - chodziło mi o chłodzenie pasywne latem  :wink: 

PS. Ile ta brama ma szerokości? Mam wrażenie, że bokiem na ręcznym bym tam dał radę zaparkować  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## _arek_

Sebie padł presostat w pompie, która była właściwie prototypem pompy  :smile:  
Nikt więcej nic o żadnej awarii nie napisał....

Co do Jacka to potwierdzam "chłop" bardzo pomocny i chętnie dzieli się wiedzą zupełnie bezinteresownie.

Faktycznie brama fest wielka i szybciuuuutka  :smile:  Kurde zły jestem, że nie wiedziałem o takiej możliwości montażu bo te 24cm to już sporo. Ja niby miałem mieć taki wielki garaż a teraz się okazuje, ze mógłby być deko dłuższy....

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dobra prędkość. U mnie pojedyncza połowę wolniej. Chyba, że filmik przyspieszony


film normalny, ona właśnie tak zasuwa  :wink: 




> Obu Wam pompy padły od Jacka? Trochę pech bo wyniki miała rewelacyjne. I co teraz, gwarancja czy nowe urządzenie?


"padła" tylko mi. Jeżeli się nie doczekam to sam ją zreperuje, wymienię presostat, pożyczę pompkę do próżni z gazem i sobie poradzę. Klimę sam zamontowałem to takie coś też ogarnę  :wink:  Fakt wolałbym mieć to co powinienem.




> Powoli bo jeszcze Jackowi antyreklamy narobimy! Ja sobie z nim tylko rozmawiam. Spoko, uprzejmy i życzliwy człowiek - nie widzi przeszkód by pomóc człowiekowi, który nawet nie jest i nie będzie (z racji chociażby odległości) jego klientem. Także wielki szacun dla niego. Gdyby to czytał to pozdrawiam serdecznie 
> 
> Seba, zapytałem o chłodzenie w okresie gdy się grzeje - chodziło mi o chłodzenie pasywne latem 
> 
> PS. Ile ta brama ma szerokości? Mam wrażenie, że bokiem na ręcznym bym tam dał radę zaparkować 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Myślałem o tym chłodzeniu kiedyś, ale jeszcze nie słyszałem od nikogo aby to miał i to działało. 
Stelaż na bramę ma w środku 5060x2160 mm więc niedługim samochodem przy odrobinie precyzji bokiem można wlecieć  :wink: 




> Sebie padł presostat w pompie, która była właściwie prototypem pompy  
> Nikt więcej nic o żadnej awarii nie napisał....
> 
> Co do Jacka to potwierdzam "chłop" bardzo pomocny i chętnie dzieli się wiedzą zupełnie bezinteresownie.
> 
> Faktycznie brama fest wielka i szybciuuuutka  Kurde zły jestem, że nie wiedziałem o takiej możliwości montażu bo te 24cm to już sporo. Ja niby miałem mieć taki wielki garaż a teraz się okazuje, ze mógłby być deko dłuższy....


Ja nad garażem myślałem baaardzo długo. Widziałem już nie jedem i wysłuchiwałem bolączek ich właścicieli, więc u siebie wszystko to wyeliminowałem. M.in. po bokach i z przodu miejsce na regały, a jak już regały będą stały to będzie nawet dało radę otworzyć drzwi w samochodzie!

----------


## karster

To jakie masz wymiary garażu (pewnie piałeś, ja nie pamiętam a czasu na nic nie mam więc chyba szybciej zapytać, sorki) U mnie garaż ma 6 długości na 6,25 szerokości, brama 4,8 x 2,35 (mogła by być 20 cm szersza).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

> To jakie masz wymiary garażu (pewnie piałeś, ja nie pamiętam a czasu na nic nie mam więc chyba szybciej zapytać, sorki) U mnie garaż ma 6 długości na 6,25 szerokości, brama 4,8 x 2,35 (mogła by być 20 cm szersza).
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Zawsze można poszerzyć. Chociaż nie tak łatwo jak BK, ale mozna

----------


## sebcioc55

> Zawsze można poszerzyć. Chociaż nie tak łatwo jak BK, ale mozna


a propo cięcia  :wink: 



Musiałem poszerzyć otwór na drzwi do garażu. Zamontowałem tymczasowe drzwi z castoramy za niecałe pięć stów, jedyne dostępne na teraz 100 w promieniu 80km, pojechałem i zamontowałem. Niestety nie zrobiłem zdjęcia z efektem końcowym. Docelowe wikędy już zamówione jednak trzeba długo czekać....



Miejsca bez piany uszczelniłem taśmą rozprężną. Drzi są uniwersalne lewe i prawe, jak za taką kase to mogą być.

No i tak po za tym to jeszcze przyjechał materiał do zabawy na jesiene popołudnia  :wink: 



Fasada termonium plus od termoorganiki 15cm, trafił się transport przy okazji i w dobrej cenie to wziąłem.

BTW: Karol u mnie część garażowa ma wymiary 7,00 x 8,10 (8,30 do samej bramy).

----------


## karster

No Seba, z tym wymiarem to zaszalałeś. Nie ma miejsce na kompromisy  :wink:  wejdzie auto albo i dwa a do tego i stół do bilarda  :smile: 

Daniellos, ja mam tynki, styro i już prawie elewacje na gotowo no i obecna bramę za ok 6kzł. Wymiana na szerszą o kolejne 20cm to była by mega burżuazja, jakoś się wcisnę - czasami facet się wciska to i jakąś tam wprawę posiada.  :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## pawnook

Seba bo trochę szukałem w Twoim dzienniku ale nie znalazłem. Robiłeś jakieś projekty mebli w Pro100 I na podstawie ktoś wykonywał elementy,a dalej już sam skrecales? Kusi mnie zeby zrobic garderobe i pytanie czy dla laika jest to do ogarnięcia. Kuchni sie nie odwaze, ale o garderobie mocno się zastanawiam.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Nic się nie bój. Teraz w hurtowni dotną Ci wszytko na wymiar. Reszta to już wkrętarka i ewentualnie druga para rąk do przytrzymania.

----------


## margaryt

Dzień dobry,
pytanie czy robiłeś odpływ w garażu (liniowy, kratka na środku)? Będziemy mieć garaż na płycie i dumam nad odprowadzeniem wody i czy jest taka potrzeba.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja robiłem odpływ z myślą o topiącym się śniegu. Pierwsze zima przede mną to za wcześnie by stwierdzić czy słusznie  :smile: 
Blefem było że odpływ ma wylot przy krawędzi co przy jego długości 6m sprawia kłopot ze spadkiem. Lepiej byłoby zrobić odejście odpływu na jego środku i wtedy spadki z obu stron.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Seba bo trochę szukałem w Twoim dzienniku ale nie znalazłem. Robiłeś jakieś projekty mebli w Pro100 I na podstawie ktoś wykonywał elementy,a dalej już sam skrecales? Kusi mnie zeby zrobic garderobe i pytanie czy dla laika jest to do ogarnięcia. Kuchni sie nie odwaze, ale o garderobie mocno się zastanawiam.


Cześć. Sorry że dopiero teraz ale u mnie duże zmiany zawodowe i brak czasu. Tak robiłem kiedys projekty bo wiekszosc stolarzy w tym robi. Oczywiście garderobe zrób sam. Pro100 jest fajny bo zrobi Ci też rozkrój płyt. Natomiast równie dobrze zrobisz sobie to sam na kartce. Zrób najpierw garderobę to i później kuchnie zrobisz. Dzisiejsze ceny u stolarzy to nieporozumienie. Możesz wszystko zamówić w necie ale transport może zabić opłacalność, więc lepiej zrób gdzieś lokalnie, zawsze jak coś źle wymierzysz to podjedziesz i poprawią/dotną nowe.




> Dzień dobry,
> pytanie czy robiłeś odpływ w garażu (liniowy, kratka na środku)? Będziemy mieć garaż na płycie i dumam nad odprowadzeniem wody i czy jest taka potrzeba.
> pozdrawiam


Nie nie robiłem odpływu w garażu bo nie widze jego sensu. Nigdy nie będzie tyle wody żeby coś gdzieś płyneło. Nawet topniejący śnieg w nieogrzewanym garażu nie topi się tak szybko żeby coś płyneło nie wiadomo jak, a i tego śniegu trzeba ze sobą spoooro przywieść. Pamiętaj, że jeżeli już uprzesz się na ten odpływ to koniecznie podłącz go do jakiegoś drenażu, do kanalizy nie ma co bo jest ryzyko że syfon Ci wyschnie i będzie buba.
Jeżeli na płytę w garażu będziesz coś kładł to radziłbym zostawić dziurę na odpływ i tam jakieś podejście i później to podłączyć i ewentualnie dolać trochę betonu. Łatwiej będzie lać płytę i później dokłądniej to sobie osadzisz.

----------


## kudlaty69

Koniecznie odpływ w garażu na środku. Na samochodzie jak się codziennie jeździ to w zimie w garażu bez odpływów powódź.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja mam odmienną opinie, ake to pewnie zalezy od regionu Polski i dojazdu do damego garazu. Jak sie dojezdza do domu odświeżoną drogą i usuwa z samochodu lezacy snieg przed jazdą, to skąd ma byc ta woda? Kazdy musi sam zdecydowac czy robic odpływ czy nie.

----------


## B_i_U

Ja w obecnym domu mam odpływ liniowy przez prawie całą długość garażu na środku. Gres techniczny i spadki 1-15%. I co? I nic. Musi być naprawdę sporo tej wody żeby chciało to płynąć. Tylko brud mi się tam zbiera. W budowanym garażu odpływu już nie będzie.
Musiałby być większy spadek i posadzka bez żadnych spoin.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam wszystkich obecnych i przyszłych samorobów  :smile: 
Odkopuje mój dziennik z otchłani forum. Własnie patrze że ostatnio w dzienniku przyjechał do mnie styropian na garaż. Więc styropian jest już przyklejony, zostało 5 płyt i jakieś odpady ale to jeszcze nie koniec. Widzę, że nie mam aktualnego zdjęcia ale to może cyknę jutro za dnia. Większość płyt kleiłem standardowo na klej z wora, zdażały się jednak płyty klejone na piankę, zwłaszcza te na szczycie. Bo jak się okazuje klej mapei (więc nie tani) nie bardzo się trzyma zagruntowanej płyty OSB, a gruntowałem gruntem szczepnym z piaskiem kwarcowym też mapei. Nie wiem czy grunt nie wysechł do końca, czy może w nocy klej przemarzł, a płyta cienka więc o to nie trudno, albo napadało z góry czy coś... W każdym bądź razie klej niby trzyma ale nie trzyma. Może od wibracji/walenia w płyty obok te wczesniejsze się obruszyły. Na prawdę nie wiem, jakbym zakołkował to pewnie bym nawet tego nie zauważył. Natomiast na pianę to już była inna bajka... trzyma jak ta lala. Dodam że kleiłem na zwykłą pianę niskoprężną, nie tam na żadne kleje za miliony.



Tak to wyglądało przed klejeniem. W szczycie będzie okno - jak widać z resztą  :wink: 



żeby nie było za łatwo to mam podtynkowe spusty od rynien bezokapowych. Na razie nie mam gdzie odprowadzić deszczówki więc nie mogę ich do końca obrobić.









na skosy szła tasma rozprężna aby uszczelnić połączenie z dachem.



cały szczyt okołkowany. Zdjęcie całości postaram się wrzucić jutro.

Ostatnio tak na prędce z ciekawości podłączyłem termometry które mam pod płytą (oprócz jednego bo dałem za krótki przewód i jest trudny dostęp).
1. temperatura na krawedzi płyty 80cm pod płytą
2. -
3. temperatura wewnątrz garażu
4. temperatura tuż pod płytą na środku garażu

na zewnątrz było jakieś1,5*C

Z moich obserwacji wynika że temp 1 przy krawedzi płyty jest bardzo mało wrażliwa na temp na zewnatrz. Muszę podłączyć termometr nr 2, bo jest na srodku płyty jakieś 80-90cm pod nią.

Pozdrawiam czytających!

----------


## sebcioc55

Po tygodniu udało mi się w końcu zrobić zdjęcie aktualnego stanu prac  :wink:  Jak bedzie kiedy to położę siatkę z klejem i zagruntuje i tak garaż będzie czekał na lepsze czasy.



Następnym etapem będzie dokończenie elektryki, ściany [[macie jakiś pomysł na tanie i szybkie wykończenie betonu komórkowego??]], sufit, łazienka i na koniec coś na podłogę. Możliwe żę wypożycze szlifierkę i zrobię żywicę, sam jeszcze nie wiem.

Pozdrawiam czytających.

----------


## Dulin7

Co do wykonczenia scian to w garazu moznaby sprobowac klej z siatka . 
Odnosnie styro to na szczycie kleiles go bezposrednio na osb,nie obawiasz sie ze jakas wilgoc dostanie sie miedzy styro a osb i tam zostanie? Pamietam ze przy domach szkieletowych takie polozenie styro jest niedopuszczalne. Styropian powinien byc ryflowany albo kladziony na ruszcie z kontrlat. Bezposrednio to mozna welne mocowac. Sam buduje parterowke i mam szczytowke z osb i sie zastanawiam czy kombinowac z wentylowaniem tego styropianu czy olac to i kleic na osb.

----------


## bcgarage

Za wschodnią granicą sporo robią klej/siatka/klej na bk. W polsce Przemek z haharbud też coś tam pokazuje. Dużo taniej niż tradycyjne tynki a ładnie wygląda

----------


## Dulin7

Trzeba miec tylko idealnie sciany postawione :smile:

----------


## bcgarage

U samoroba to raczej norma hehe Chyba że ktoś bk murował na 3cm zaprawę i do oka, po kilku głębszych hehehe

----------


## _arek_

> Co do wykonczenia scian to w garazu moznaby sprobowac klej z siatka . 
> Odnosnie styro to na szczycie kleiles go bezposrednio na osb,nie obawiasz sie ze jakas wilgoc dostanie sie miedzy styro a osb i tam zostanie? Pamietam ze przy domach szkieletowych takie polozenie styro jest niedopuszczalne. Styropian powinien byc ryflowany albo kladziony na ruszcie z kontrlat. Bezposrednio to mozna welne mocowac. Sam buduje parterowke i mam szczytowke z osb i sie zastanawiam czy kombinowac z wentylowaniem tego styropianu czy olac to i kleic na osb.


Ja u siebie ma tak samo jak Seba szczyty z OSB zagruntowane gruntem szczepnym  i na to styro na klej  + kołki.  W sumie nigdzie wcześniej nie słyszałem żeby robić jakieś wentylacje....  Wydaje mi się że płyty OSB są już jakoś zabezpieczane przed wilgocią na płaszczyźnie jedynie krawędzie mogą być najbardziej  newralgicznym punktem. Chociaż u mnie szczyty stały prawie rok niczym nie osłonięte wiało na nie i padało i nic nie zauważyłem żeby z nimi się złego stało.

----------


## ACCel

Ryflowanie się robiło w szkieletach, przy cienkim styropianie, bo punkt rosy wypadał na jego powierzchni wewnątrz przegrody. Pozostawię to rozwiązanie bez subiektywnego komentarza (bo zaraz zleci się chmara zwolenników)  :wink: 

Jeżeli nie jest to ogrzewana przestrzeń to ten styropian robi tylko za podkład pod tynk.
Płyty OSB są długofalowo nieodporne na wilgoć. To co jest na wierzchu nie zabezpiecza w 100%. Chociaż*mam tymczasową*szopę z nieosłoniętego ani niemalowanego OSB i już półtora roku trzyma się*dobrze.

Aż się prosiło aby zrobić tam drewniane szczyty  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Dla mnie styropian ryflowany to jakieś nieporozumienie, przecież tam wlatywuje zimą mróz?! Ja jestem wyznawcą i zwolennikiem szczelności  :smile: 
Nic z tą OSB się nie stanie, w przyszłości poddasze może będzie ogrzewane. Żeby rozwiać wasze wątpliwości poniżej symulacja wyżej opisywanej przegrody. Nic się nie wykrapla.



ACCel drewniany szczyt będzie ale z drugiej storny od "tarasu", nie ze względu na to że mi sięto podoba, a dlatego że na płaszczyście izolacji mam wiązar... nie dało tego tanio wcześniej zaprojektować, więc tam będzie wełna w podkonstrukcji i na to jakieś niedrogie drewno. Z przodu mi taka elweacja nie pasowała po prostu.
Mój kuzyn w garażu ściany z BK potraktował uwaga.... klejem do BK, zrobił rzadszy i tym zaciągnął ściany i podobno jest elegancko. Musze pojechać i sam zobaczyć, może też tak zrobię bo klej do BK jest tańszy niż klej do siatki  :wink:

----------


## Dulin7

No to jak tak sie sprawy maja to tym lepiej :smile:  u mnie poddasze bedzie nieogrzewane s wiec problemu nie powinno byc.

----------


## ACCel

Spoko, przy 15cm nie powinno być problemu.

Może sprawdź jak jest skład tego kleju, bo może wystarczy zrobić tynk cementowo wapienny z betoniarki.

----------


## Dulin7

U mnie bedzie 20cm styro.
Co do tynku to cementowo wapienny na pewno nie bedzie ani tanszy ani szybszy w porownaniu z klej+ siatka

----------


## ACCel

Nie o to mi chodziło, być może taki klej do BK to po prostu cement piasek, wapno i jakiś ulepszacz i można to zrobić samemu nie z worka.

----------


## cezary.pl

> Co do tynku to cementowo wapienny na pewno nie bedzie ani tanszy ani szybszy w porownaniu z klej+ siatka


Tak właśnie, ale cena porównywalna. 
Mam tak zrobiony tynk na 350m2 ścian. Wygląda rewelacyjnie z zastosowaniem białego kleju do siatki.

----------


## MMark.

Ta osb wystarczy tylko gruntem przemalować przed klejeniem styropianu czy jakoś przeszlifować też trzeba?

----------


## sebcioc55

Wystarczy zagruntowac gruntem szczepnym (z piaskiem kwarcowym). Natomiast mi klej nie trzymal ale to chyba wina temperatur. Natomiast na piane kleilo sie elegancko i trzyma nadal  :wink:

----------


## MMark.

Dzięki, w tym roku będę atakował szczyty u siebie to przynajmniej wiem już jak  :wink:

----------


## Dulin7

Mam pytanie odnosnie dachowki. Tez bede kryl alegra9 moje pytanie   to czy trzeba sprawdzac koniecznie srednia dlugosc krycia ukladajac dachowki na plaskim i mierzac tak jak producenci zalecaja na dachowkach z konkretnej dostawy?  Czy faktycznie dachowki w paletach moga sie tak roznic ze nie sprawdzi sie rozstaw podawany przez producenta w katalogu? Na filmach Lukasza budowlanca nie widzialem zeby ukladal on dachowki i cos mierzyl. Po prostu mierzyl polac i wyliczal rozstaw lat mieszczacy sie w widelkach jakie podaje producent. Nie mam jeszcze dachowki na budowie a chcialbym zaczac lacic dach. Sebastian walczyles z taka dachowka juz a wiec moze podpowiesz na co ewentualnie uwazac. Jakas garsc porad od samoroba dla samoroba :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sebcioc55

> Mam pytanie odnosnie dachowki. Tez bede kryl alegra9 moje pytanie   to czy trzeba sprawdzac koniecznie srednia dlugosc krycia ukladajac dachowki na plaskim i mierzac tak jak producenci zalecaja na dachowkach z konkretnej dostawy?  Czy faktycznie dachowki w paletach moga sie tak roznic ze nie sprawdzi sie rozstaw podawany przez producenta w katalogu? Na filmach Lukasza budowlanca nie widzialem zeby ukladal on dachowki i cos mierzyl. Po prostu mierzyl polac i wyliczal rozstaw lat mieszczacy sie w widelkach jakie podaje producent. Nie mam jeszcze dachowki na budowie a chcialbym zaczac lacic dach. Sebastian walczyles z taka dachowka juz a wiec moze podpowiesz na co ewentualnie uwazac. Jakas garsc porad od samoroba dla samoroba
> Pozdrawiam


Powiem Ci że raczej powinny byc zawsze takie same, ja tak zawsze przyjmowałem i jest git  :smile:  Natomiast ja bym nie łacił bez dachówek na przymiarkę, zawsze fajnie jest sobie je przymierzyć i zobaczyć jak wyjdzie. Ja np zrobiłem w garażu wszystko jak każe producent i odległość od ostatniej łaty do łaty do łaty kalenicowej wyszła za duża i musiałem przesuwać ostatnie cztery rzędy dachówek aby to zniwelować, nic nie widać ale miałem dodatkową robotę. Więc lepiej wszystko sobie przymierz rozrysuj na dachu. Zaznacz sobie łaty na dachu i przykrec dwie pierwsze i dwie ostatnie i łate kalenicową, połóż dachówke i zobacz jak to wyglada. Jak nie masz dachówki na budowie to pojedz do jakiejs hurtowni i kup taki kolor jaki mają, albo pożycz z ekspozycji.
Rady: dużo będzie dachówek uszkodoznych, a nawet ostatnio trafiły mi się pokrzywione! wszystkie odkładaj na bok i rób zdjęcia, oddadzą Ci za to pieniądze. Nie przejmuj się że czasem coś nie bedzie pasować w 100%, one nie mają milimetrowej dokładności. Po prostu musza dobrze leżeć i się nie kiwać pod dotknięciem ręki, czasami trzeba je lekko dobić od lewej czy prawej, jak każdą dachówkę.

----------


## Dulin7

> Powiem Ci że raczej powinny byc zawsze takie same, ja tak zawsze przyjmowałem i jest git  Natomiast ja bym nie łacił bez dachówek na przymiarkę, zawsze fajnie jest sobie je przymierzyć i zobaczyć jak wyjdzie. Ja np zrobiłem w garażu wszystko jak każe producent i odległość od ostatniej łaty do łaty do łaty kalenicowej wyszła za duża i musiałem przesuwać ostatnie cztery rzędy dachówek aby to zniwelować, nic nie widać ale miałem dodatkową robotę. Więc lepiej wszystko sobie przymierz rozrysuj na dachu. Zaznacz sobie łaty na dachu i przykrec dwie pierwsze i dwie ostatnie i łate kalenicową, połóż dachówke i zobacz jak to wyglada. Jak nie masz dachówki na budowie to pojedz do jakiejs hurtowni i kup taki kolor jaki mają, albo pożycz z ekspozycji.
> Rady: dużo będzie dachówek uszkodoznych, a nawet ostatnio trafiły mi się pokrzywione! wszystkie odkładaj na bok i rób zdjęcia, oddadzą Ci za to pieniądze. Nie przejmuj się że czasem coś nie bedzie pasować w 100%, one nie mają milimetrowej dokładności. Po prostu musza dobrze leżeć i się nie kiwać pod dotknięciem ręki, czasami trzeba je lekko dobić od lewej czy prawej, jak każdą dachówkę.


Mozesz dokladniej opisac co poszlo nie tak? Chodzi o to ze odleglosc wyszla za duza i gasior nie zakrywal zamkow dachowki przy zastosowaniu odleglosci ostatniej laty od wierzcholka dachu?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Chodzi o to ze odleglosc wyszla za duza i gasior nie zakrywal zamkow dachowki przy zastosowaniu odleglosci ostatniej laty od wierzcholka dachu?


Dokładnie. Z resztą przy kącie 40* ciężko jest zrobić tak żeby wszystko było ładnie zakryte. Teraz bym dojechał ostatnią łatą na maxa ile się da pod łatę kalenicową. Im Większy kąt tym bardziej można dojechać - polecam.

----------


## Dulin7

Ja mam dach 30* a wiec powinno wszystko ladnie siasc ale przyjze sie tematowi dokladniej, dzieki za uwage. Masz moze jeszcze jakies tipy? Czytalem ze przy kryciu domu byles zadowolony ze wzialec ludzi bo pozwolilo Ci to uniknac bledow. Mozesz napisac np jakich bledow?

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie pamiętam o co mi chodziło. Teraz nikogo oprócz pomocy do wrzucania dachówki nigdy bym już nie wziął. Kiedyś byłem niedoświadczony itp.... teraz jest inaczej i diabeł wcale nie jest taki straszny jakim go malują  :wink:

----------


## Dulin7

Dotarla dachowka i moja uwage zwrocil maly szczegol. Dachowka w czesci plaskiej jest rowna ale w miejscu garbu jest luk. Chodzi o to ze przykladajac poziomice na wierzch garbu na srodku jest ok 5 mm szczelina . Sprawdzilem pobierznie wszystkie palety i wszystko to samo . Czy to normalne w tej dachowce? Masz gdzies moze i móglbys sprawdzic?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dotarla dachowka i moja uwage zwrocil maly szczegol. Dachowka w czesci plaskiej jest rowna ale w miejscu garbu jest luk. Chodzi o to ze przykladajac poziomice na wierzch garbu na srodku jest ok 5 mm szczelina . Sprawdzilem pobierznie wszystkie palety i wszystko to samo . Czy to normalne w tej dachowce? Masz gdzies moze i móglbys sprawdzic?


to normalne, poniższe zdjęcie to akurat na uszkodzonej 4-letniej paczce, na zeszłorocznych dachówkach jest to samo, one widocznie po prostu tak mają, ja nawet nie zwróciłem na to uwagi. Jeżeli już to sprawdza się poziomicą pare dachówek czy zachowują jedną płaszczyznę, pojedyńczej nie ma sensu  :wink:

----------


## Dulin7

No to luz bo juz myslalem ze bedzie reklamacja. Kurcze juz prawie rok buduje dom i jeszcze sie nie przyzwyczailem ze materialy budowlane sa krzywe kostropate i niedorobione  :smile:  jedyny material jak do tej pory ktory mnie nie zawiodl to xps . Zawsze mam wrazenie ze material ktory do mnie przywoza to jakis 2 gatunek az potem wychodzi ze on taki jest. Druga sprawa to nie trzymanie kata miedzy boczna krawedzia dachowki a linia tych noskow ktorymi dachowka zaczepia sie o late . Ze wzgledow finansowych zrezygnowalem z dachowek szczytowych na rzecz wiatrownicy gornej z blachy. Teraz ukladajac pierwszy rzad dachowek widac jak one uciekaja tak jakby laty nie byly w kacie prostym do krawedzi dachu i trzeba dachowke przekrzywiac tak zeby pasowala i wtedy opiera sie tylko jednym noskiem na lacie. Dodam ze kat prosty jest, w koncu pitagoras i zasada 3 4 5 przy wyznaczaniu kata prostego nie klamia.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam szanowne forumowe grono  :smile: 
mam pewną zagwozdkę, a mianowicie chcę u siebie w garażu w końcu zrobić sufit. Najpierw miała być sklejka, ale wychodzi drogo i ciężko z dostępnością, a teraz mają być regipsy. Chce płyty kręcić prosto do wiązarów, mają tolerancję 0,5-1cm więc jak dla mnie spoko, to tylko garaż. Wierni czytelnicy wiedzą że przywiązuje dużą wagę do szczelności nawet jeżeli chodzi o garaż. No i tutaj pojawia się problem, jak zamocować folię paroizolacyjną do ścian aby to było szczelne i niewidoczne! Tak wygląda obecnie połączenie ściana-wiązar:



A tak chcę montować płyty:





Myślałem o taśmie butylowej, ale najwęższe mają 15mm więc już więcej niż płyta GK. Potem chciałem przykleić to jakimś uszczelniaczem, ale tak sobie myślę że jak to będzie do czoła płyty to nie będzie jak tam dać ani taśmy ślizgowej ani żadnej masy do wypełnienia.
Macie jakieś pomysły jak to inaczej ugryźć?

----------


## seler2

W temacie szczelności się nie wypowiem ale w podobnej sytuacji ja w garażu przykręciłem płyty osb 9mm  kosztowo nawet taniej bo nie trzeba stelaża a i do osb łatwiej przykręcić lampę, korytko czy inną pierdołę.

----------


## ACCel

Ogólnie to jeżeli chodzi o parę wodną to musisz zabezpieczyć od góry wieniec, bo inaczej beton ją przepuści. Czyli chyba musisz folię paroszczelną dać na wieniec od góry.

----------


## sebcioc55

Płyty osb nie wchodza w gre bo po prostu mi sie ni podobają, wolałbym wtedy dołożyć do sklejki.
Folii od góry wieńca nie dam bo są tam wiazary i ciezko by bylo je teraz demontować  :wink:  Zgapiłem się bo moglem dac paski folii na wieniec przed montażem wiazarow to teraz bym sie tylko dokleił....

----------


## ACCel

Ponacinaj folię robiąc miejsce na wiązary, a przy wiązarach podklej jakoś przy papie i już. Jak kładziesz wełnę na strop to trzeba będzie i tak tam dać coś co zabezpieczy ją przed wilgocią przenikającą z wieńca.

----------


## chilli banana

Seba sorry za off topic ale wyczyść skrzynkę, bo nie można nic wysłać  :wink:

----------


## tomkowz

Dotarłem do końca dziennika, który studiowałem bodajże od dwóch tygodni  :smile:  Notatki sporządzałem na bieżąco! Znalazłem tu wiele ciekawych informacji i niektóre rozwiązania z pewnością zastosuje u siebie. Nie spodziewałem się, że znajdę tu również dziennik budowy garażu. Idzie Ci to świetnie. Mieszkasz po drodze do moich rodziców, więc kiedyś może będzie okazja podjechać i porozmawiać.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## sebcioc55

Cześć, fajnie ze przeczytales calosc, to musialo byc wyzwanie  :smile:  ja sam czasem sobie wlacze jakies stare zdjecia, fajnie sie to oglada.
Na garaż mam duzo mniej czasu niz na dom wiec wolniej mi idzie. Jak bedziesz w okolicy to zapraszam, tylko wczesniej sie odezwij zebym byl  :wink:

----------


## Dulin7

Czytam ze podlogowke robiles w wiekszosci z rozstawami 15 cm , drugi raz tez tak bys zrobil czy zszedlbys wszedzie do 10 cm? Jestem na tym etapie i zastanawism sie czy pod pompe ciepla wystarczy te 15 cm czy sie szarpnac i wszedzie zrobic 10? Plytki beda tylko w kuchni i lazience reszta panele.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Czytam ze podlogowke robiles w wiekszosci z rozstawami 15 cm , drugi raz tez tak bys zrobil czy zszedlbys wszedzie do 10 cm? Jestem na tym etapie i zastanawism sie czy pod pompe ciepla wystarczy te 15 cm czy sie szarpnac i wszedzie zrobic 10? Plytki beda tylko w kuchni i lazience reszta panele.


Pierwsza rzecz to jak dasz wszedzie co 10cm to jak osiagniesz w roznych pokojach rozne temp? A zwlaszcza wyzsza temp w łazience niz w reszcie domu? Bedziesz musiał skręcić wszystkie pętle a lazienke puścić na maxa. Jaki wtedy jest sens dawac wszędzie rurki co 10cm?? Oczywiscie mozesz tak zrobic, ale wydasz wiecej na rurki i pewnie pozniej na dodatkowe sterowanie. 
Ja bym zrobił drugi raz tak samo. Sprawdza sie. Po prostu trzeba projektowac wiecej rurek tam gdzie ma byc cieplej i tyle. Ja mam w domu 21,5-22,5*C caly czas, w łazience zawsze 1,5*C wiecej.
Po za tym to działa, PC grzeje, w domu ciepło, codziennie mam do dyspozycji 300l gorącej wody no i co najwazniejsze PC od 30 paź 2019 do 29.02.2020 zużyła 767 kWh. Ponieważ PC ma założony kaganiec tylko na drugą taryfę to całe to grzanie CO i CWU kosztowało mnie kolosalne 215zł  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam niedowiarków i palących w piecach  :wink:

----------


## L.mArK

> Pierwsza rzecz to jak dasz wszedzie co 10cm to jak osiagniesz w roznych pokojach rozne temp? A zwlaszcza wyzsza temp w łazience niz w reszcie domu? Bedziesz musiał skręcić wszystkie pętle a lazienke puścić na maxa. Jaki wtedy jest sens dawac wszędzie rurki co 10cm?? Oczywiscie mozesz tak zrobic, ale wydasz wiecej na rurki i pewnie pozniej na dodatkowe sterowanie. 
> Ja bym zrobił drugi raz tak samo. Sprawdza sie. Po prostu trzeba projektowac wiecej rurek tam gdzie ma byc cieplej i tyle. Ja mam w domu 21,5-22,5*C caly czas, w łazience zawsze 1,5*C wiecej.
> Po za tym to działa, PC grzeje, w domu ciepło, codziennie mam do dyspozycji 300l gorącej wody no i co najwazniejsze PC od 30 paź 2019 do 29.02.2020 zużyła 767 kWh. Ponieważ PC ma założony kaganiec tylko na drugą taryfę to całe to grzanie CO i CWU kosztowało mnie kolosalne 215zł 
> 
> Pozdrawiam niedowiarków i palących w piecach


Masz pompę gruntową ten prototyp jakiś?  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Można tak powiedziec  :wink:

----------


## seler2

> to całe to grzanie CO i CWU kosztowało mnie kolosalne 215zł


Pominąwszy niechcący koszt amortyzacji z inwestycji w taką pompę, amortyzacji ponadstandardowego docieplenia i innych energooszczędnych rozwiązań a który to koszt pozwoliłby pewnie na  piętnaście lat opalania drewnem bardziej standardowego domu  :smile:

----------


## L.mArK

> Można tak powiedziec


A można gdzieś tą pompę już kupić? Masz gdzieś podsumowanie wszystkich kosztów związanych z pompą?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Pominąwszy niechcący koszt amortyzacji z inwestycji w taką pompę, amortyzacji ponadstandardowego docieplenia i innych energooszczędnych rozwiązań a który to koszt pozwoliłby pewnie na  piętnaście lat opalania drewnem bardziej standardowego domu


Obstawiam ze moja PC ze wszystkim nie kosztowala mnie duzo wiecej niz Ciebie Twoje ogrzewanie. Natomiast chetnie sie dowiem jakie to mam ponadstandardowe docieplenie i te rozwiazania  :wink:  
Ja juz mieszkam chyba 4 lata i przez ten CAŁY czas CO i CWU kosztowało mnie mniej niż 2 tys zl. Ciekawe ile bym za to kupił m3 drzewa i ile roboczo godzin bym przeznaczył na przygotowanie, zmagazynowanie i spalenie tego.... wiele lat to robiłem wiec wiem o czym mowie, tym bardziej dla mnie to zadna przyjemność. 

BTW tej pompy oficjalnie nie kupisz, chociaz mialo to byc mozliwe juz pare lat temu. Czekamy  :wink:

----------


## L.mArK

> Obstawiam ze moja PC ze wszystkim nie kosztowala mnie duzo wiecej niz Ciebie Twoje ogrzewanie. Natomiast chetnie sie dowiem jakie to mam ponadstandardowe docieplenie i te rozwiazania  
> Ja juz mieszkam chyba 4 lata i przez ten CAŁY czas CO i CWU kosztowało mnie mniej niż 2 tys zl. Ciekawe ile bym za to kupił m3 drzewa i ile roboczo godzin bym przeznaczył na przygotowanie, zmagazynowanie i spalenie tego.... wiele lat to robiłem wiec wiem o czym mowie, tym bardziej dla mnie to zadna przyjemność. 
> 
> BTW tej pompy oficjalnie nie kupisz, chociaz mialo to byc mozliwe juz pare lat temu. Czekamy


A nieoficjalnie można ją gdzieś dostać?

----------


## seler2

> Obstawiam ze moja PC ze wszystkim nie kosztowala mnie duzo wiecej niz Ciebie Twoje ogrzewanie. Natomiast chetnie sie dowiem jakie to mam ponadstandardowe docieplenie i te rozwiazania


Jeśli pamiętam to 20cm styro i pakiety trzyszybowe, reku? Na warunkach technicznych z 2014 to sporo ponad wymóg.
U mnie za samą trzecią szybę to 15tys  by wyszło a to jest 7 lat grzania drewnem, dodatkowe 5cm styropianu kolejne kilka tys w zależności od elewacji, pompa być może kosztowała Cię 5-6tys tyle co piec na drewno ale standard dobrej pompy to bliżej 40tys a to już 15 lat grzania drewnem (po odjęciu kosztu pieca).

Oczywiście albo wyda się na początku dużo a potem mało albo na początku mało a potem dużo, de gustibus. Jednakże wypada te uwarunkowania uwzględniać, bo nie ma nic za darmo.

----------


## ACCel

seler2, myślę że bardzo mocno przeszacowałeś podane koszty.

30cm styropianu na ściany domu parterowego 140m2 kosztuje około 6000zł (różnica w robociźnie nieznaczna). Wełna na dach  mniej. W podłodze aż tyle nie trzeba.
Okna trzyszybowe to około 400zł/m2 (fix) lub 600zł/m2 (otwierane), więc przy 40m2 okien to około 20k, Różnica pewnie około 5 tys do pojedynczej szyby.

Pompy za 40k się nie opłaca, bo prąd w drugiej taryfie będzie kosztował mniej przez okres jej żywotności. Pompa za 5k zwróci się w 5 lat.

Taki dom potrzebuje około 6000-8000kWh rocznie, czyli instalację PV 7-10kW. Instalacje PV w zależności jak kto wykombinuje zwracają się w 3-10 lat. Opust jest na 15 lat. Przez ten okres poza jednorazową inwestycją płacisz tylko jakieś minimalne koszy stałe za energię.

Komin, miejsce na kotłownie, piec też swoje kosztuje.
Ale jak ktoś lubi bawić się w drwala, zasypywacza czy pracownika kotłowni to spoko  :big grin:

----------


## seler2

Abstrachując od cen (u mnie 49m2 okien to 35tys było i było to naprawdę tanio bo sporo fixów) i innych cen chodzi o zasadę.
Podkreślając oszczędność danego rozwiązania należy brać pod uwagę jego koszt i amortyzację, tak jest po prostu uczciwiej.

Oczywiście można zrobić sobie pompę powietrzną ze starego klimatyzatora za 3tys a można kupić tej samej mocy monoblok za 20tys nie w tym rzecz chodzi o to by sprawę stawiać w pełnym spektrum dla "świerzaków" którzy dopiero zaczynają i myślą i kombinują by rozumieli że zawsze jest coś kosztem czegoś. 
Jeden będzie się cieszył z każdej kWh zaoszczędzonej przez GWC i reku, kosztem obsługi filtrów, odgrzybiania czy delikatnego smrodku inny będzie się cieszył że wydał tylko 3tys na piec na ekogroszek kosztem szuflowania wungla.
Każdemu podle upodobań byle w jasny sposób wyłożyć zawsze "zady i walety" rozwiązań.

----------


## Dulin7

> Pierwsza rzecz to jak dasz wszedzie co 10cm to jak osiagniesz w roznych pokojach rozne temp? A zwlaszcza wyzsza temp w łazience niz w reszcie domu? Bedziesz musiał skręcić wszystkie pętle a lazienke puścić na maxa. Jaki wtedy jest sens dawac wszędzie rurki co 10cm?? Oczywiscie mozesz tak zrobic, ale wydasz wiecej na rurki i pewnie pozniej na dodatkowe sterowanie. 
> Ja bym zrobił drugi raz tak samo. Sprawdza sie. Po prostu trzeba projektowac wiecej rurek tam gdzie ma byc cieplej i tyle. Ja mam w domu 21,5-22,5*C caly czas, w łazience zawsze 1,5*C wiecej.
> Po za tym to działa, PC grzeje, w domu ciepło, codziennie mam do dyspozycji 300l gorącej wody no i co najwazniejsze PC od 30 paź 2019 do 29.02.2020 zużyła 767 kWh. Ponieważ PC ma założony kaganiec tylko na drugą taryfę to całe to grzanie CO i CWU kosztowało mnie kolosalne 215zł 
> 
> Pozdrawiam niedowiarków i palących w piecach


 No z tymi temperaturami to fakt nie przewidzialem tego. Bardziej mi chodzilo czy rozstaw np w salonie co 15 cm jest wystarczajacy zeby pompa ciepla mogla pracowac na sensownie niskiej temperaturze GZ? Przy petlach 15 cm ladnie sie wszystko sklada i dlugosci petli pasuja itd. Przy 10 cm juz bym mial kombinacje i wiecej obwodow. Druga sprawa koszt jaki podales za grzanie  potwierdza ze to dziala  :smile:  
Dzieki za rzeczowa odpowiedz.

----------


## sebcioc55

> No z tymi temperaturami to fakt nie przewidzialem tego. Bardziej mi chodzilo czy rozstaw np w salonie co 15 cm jest wystarczajacy zeby pompa ciepla mogla pracowac na sensownie niskiej temperaturze GZ? Przy petlach 15 cm ladnie sie wszystko sklada i dlugosci petli pasuja itd. Przy 10 cm juz bym mial kombinacje i wiecej obwodow. Druga sprawa koszt jaki podales za grzanie  potwierdza ze to dziala  
> Dzieki za rzeczowa odpowiedz.


Oczywiście że da radę, teraz mam 0,3*C za oknem, w środku 22,6*, a dzisiaj nad ranem sprawa wyglądała tak:



Nie pytajcie czemu te temperatury tak skaczą, ta pompa nie jest idealna  :wink:  gdyby działała tak jak bym tego oczekiwał to rachunki były by jeszcze niższe.

Panowie, ja podalem tylko koszty przy okazji aby pokazac Dulinowi ze przy 15cm to działa no i niedawno patrzylem na stan podlicznika wiec jestem na bieżąco. Tym bardziej bylem na fali bo na jednej budowie instalator powietrznej PC kłócił sie ze mna ze przy PC rozstaw rurek musi byc max co 10cm, bo inaczej pompa bedzie sie męczyć (inwerterowa!!, w dodatku w dobrze zaizolowanym domu) co za tłuk.... ehh.




> A nieoficjalnie można ją gdzieś dostać?


z tego co wiem to nie kupisz nigdzie tej PC. To nie jest nic nadzwyczajnego, SCOP mi na obecną chwilę wychodzi 4,005 razem z CWU - pompe o takiej wydajności  znajdziesz bez problemu, tym bardziej ze u mnie zasilanie z DZ tej zimy nie zeszlo nigdy poniżej 10*C !!




> Abstrachując od cen (u mnie 49m2 okien to 35tys było i było to naprawdę tanio bo sporo fixów) i innych cen chodzi o zasadę.
> Podkreślając oszczędność danego rozwiązania należy brać pod uwagę jego koszt i amortyzację, tak jest po prostu uczciwiej.
> 
> Oczywiście można zrobić sobie pompę powietrzną ze starego klimatyzatora za 3tys a można kupić tej samej mocy monoblok za 20tys nie w tym rzecz chodzi o to by sprawę stawiać w pełnym spektrum dla "świerzaków" którzy dopiero zaczynają i myślą i kombinują by rozumieli że zawsze jest coś kosztem czegoś. 
> Jeden będzie się cieszył z każdej kWh zaoszczędzonej przez GWC i reku, kosztem obsługi filtrów, odgrzybiania czy delikatnego smrodku inny będzie się cieszył że wydał tylko 3tys na piec na ekogroszek kosztem szuflowania wungla.
> Każdemu podle upodobań byle w jasny sposób wyłożyć zawsze "zady i walety" rozwiązań.





> seler2, myślę że bardzo mocno przeszacowałeś podane koszty.
> 
> 30cm styropianu na ściany domu parterowego 140m2 kosztuje około 6000zł (różnica w robociźnie nieznaczna). Wełna na dach  mniej. W podłodze aż tyle nie trzeba.
> Okna trzyszybowe to około 400zł/m2 (fix) lub 600zł/m2 (otwierane), więc przy 40m2 okien to około 20k, Różnica pewnie około 5 tys do pojedynczej szyby.
> 
> Pompy za 40k się nie opłaca, bo prąd w drugiej taryfie będzie kosztował mniej przez okres jej żywotności. Pompa za 5k zwróci się w 5 lat.
> 
> Taki dom potrzebuje około 6000-8000kWh rocznie, czyli instalację PV 7-10kW. Instalacje PV w zależności jak kto wykombinuje zwracają się w 3-10 lat. Opust jest na 15 lat. Przez ten okres poza jednorazową inwestycją płacisz tylko jakieś minimalne koszy stałe za energię.
> 
> ...





> Jeśli pamiętam to 20cm styro i pakiety trzyszybowe, reku? Na warunkach technicznych z 2014 to sporo ponad wymóg.
> U mnie za samą trzecią szybę to 15tys  by wyszło a to jest 7 lat grzania drewnem, dodatkowe 5cm styropianu kolejne kilka tys w zależności od elewacji, pompa być może kosztowała Cię 5-6tys tyle co piec na drewno ale standard dobrej pompy to bliżej 40tys a to już 15 lat grzania drewnem (po odjęciu kosztu pieca).
> 
> Oczywiście albo wyda się na początku dużo a potem mało albo na początku mało a potem dużo, de gustibus. Jednakże wypada te uwarunkowania uwzględniać, bo nie ma nic za darmo.


No dobra... skoro mam być bardziej uczciwy i rzetelny to ok. Jeżeli ktoś czyta mój dziennik to wszystko już było, wraz z cenami, ale się powtórzę/podsumuję. Więc załóżmy że wydałem na PC 20k (za kompletną kotłownię wraz z kompletnym DZ, chociaż wydałem sporo mniej). Na styropian fasadowy wydałem 7234 zł 20cm grafit 031. Na okna 25m2 każde z U<0,8 z ciepłymi parapetami, z montażem na tasmy rozprężne wydałem 14300 zł, izolacja stropu 4500 zł (2050 regranulat (40,8m3) + 2450 zł wełna isover 20cm 035), w podłodze mam 10cm XPS 035 za 4560 zł + 16cm EPS 100 037 za 3092.
Częśc z tych grubości wynika z technologii i założeń jakie przyjąłem, a że czasami jest grubo to tym lepiej. Jak widać nie są to kosmiczne kwoty. podsumowując:
PC - 20 tys
okna - 14.3 tys
izolacje - 19386

Gdybym zrobił bardziej "standardowy" dom (chociaż wg mnei 20cm na ścianie i 30cm w stropie/dachu to standard) i tańsze okna, załóżmy że wszystko -25% (15cm na elewacji, mniej w stropie i 2 szyby w oknach)

okna 10,7 tys
izolacje 14,5 tys.

czyli mam taniej o 8,5 tys, zamiast tego musiał bym zamontować kocioł na drewno + bufor, kosztowało by mnie to pewnie tyle samo co PC, fundament pod komin, piec, bufor, osprzęt itp, miejsce na drewno i takie tam. Co ważne mój zestaw PC + zbiornik CWU zajmuje w kotłowni z miarką w ręku 1,2m2, przestrzeń nad też mam zagospodarowaną. Kotłownia stałopalna na pewno na takiej powierzchni się nie zmieści. O czystości takiego pomieszczenia nie wspomnę, u mnie obok PC stoi pralka i suszarka i czasami brudne ciuchy na podłodze  :wink: 
O rekuperacji nie będę się rozwodził bo JA uważam że to jedyny sensowny rodzaj wentylacji, moja opinia, mój dziennik więc mogę  :big tongue: 
Podsumowując, aby płacić rocznie ~500zł za CO+CWU zainwestowałem 8,5 tys. Nie wiem po ilu latach mi się to zwróci bo nie wiem ile bym płacił paląc drewnem (za ostatnie 4 miechy zużyłem ciepła na 3080kWh może ktoś sprawdzi ile i za ile trzeba spalić drzewa aby to uzyskać), jakoś bardzo mnie to nie interesuje bo już od czasu planowania wiedziałem, że nie chce być niewolnikiem pieca. Piszę to z całą świadomością.
Zatem każdemu przyszłemu inwestorowi polecam bezobsługowe źródło ciepła, czy to będzie PC, gaz czy czysty prąd to już zależy od preferencji i umiejętności liczenia.
Ostatnia rzecz o której wiele osób zapomina to lato. Im gorsza izolacja domu i okien tym cieplej w domu lecie. Wszyscy się spuszczają nad ogrzewaniem, ale równie ważne, a nawet na dzień dzisiejszy ważniejsze jest niedopuszczanie do przegrzewania pomieszczeń. Ja pewnie tego lata wydam więcej na klimę niż na ogrzewanie zimą  :wink:

----------


## pawnook

Popieram Sebastiana w 100%, budujac dom i palic w nim to bez komentarza. Ja u siebie mam gazowe bo nitka z gazem zaraz przy dzialce, ale juz zaluje ze nie poszedlem w PC. Jak sie policzy, przylacze zewnetrzne, wewnetrzne, sam kociol itd to PC powietrzna mozna wyrwac, i to bez calej tej papierologii. W nastepnym domu bedzie  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Do kominka, dodałbym wymurowanie komina lub zamontowanie stalowego + okresowe czyszczenie + obowiązkowe przeglądy kominiarskie. Skoro już mamy być tacy na tip top w liczeniu opłacalności.  :big tongue:

----------


## kocbeat

> Popieram Sebastiana w 100%, budujac dom i palic w nim to bez komentarza. Ja u siebie mam gazowe bo nitka z gazem zaraz przy dzialce, ale juz zaluje ze nie poszedlem w PC. Jak sie policzy, przylacze zewnetrzne, wewnetrzne, sam kociol itd to PC powietrzna mozna wyrwac, i to bez calej tej papierologii. W nastepnym domu bedzie


Wiesz może jaka jest cena wytworzenia 1kw ciepła z gazu ziemnego u Ciebie?

----------


## seler2

> Częśc z tych grubości wynika z technologii i założeń jakie przyjąłem, a że czasami jest grubo to tym lepiej. Jak widać nie są to kosmiczne kwoty. podsumowując:
> PC - 20 tys
> okna - 14.3 tys
> izolacje - 19386
> 
> Gdybym zrobił bardziej "standardowy" dom (chociaż wg mnei 20cm na ścianie i 30cm w stropie/dachu to standard) i tańsze okna, załóżmy że wszystko -25% (15cm na elewacji, mniej w stropie i 2 szyby w oknach)
> 
> okna 10,7 tys
> izolacje 14,5 tys.
> ...


Wydaje się że powinno być inaczej:


PC - 20 tys
okna - 14.3 tys
izolacje - 19386
reku -??
Razem 53, powiedzmy 56 z reku?

vs

kocił z buforem 10 (u mnie pełna kotłownia z buforem 2tysl, z mieszaczami pompami etc 15tys ale mam większy dom)
okna 10,7 tys
izolacje 14,5 tys.

Razem 35.2tys

Różnica 20tys, w pierwszym sezonie pełnogrzewczym przy niekompletnym domu i braku ciepła bytowego (mieszkanie tylko w weekendy) od września do teraz poszło 5m3 drewna i 1600zł za dogrzewanie grzłką w tygodniu w nocnej taryfie gdy nie mogłem palić. Wdług wyliczeń które póki co się sprawdzają docelowo powinienem spalać 7-8m3 dębu po 190zł czyli sezon w 1500zł powinienem zamknąć czyli 20tys powinno wystarczyć na 13 lat palenia drewnem plus roczne zużycie PC więc dojechałbym do 15lat.

W mocnym przybliżeniu. Oczywiście, ja nie mówię że kocioł na drewno to jest jakieś cudowne rozwiązanie. Nie jest.  I nie jest dla każdego. Ja lubię pracę "w obejściu" w sadzie, lubię rąbać drewno - relaksuje mnie to. Lubię żywy ogień w piecu w salonie zwłaszcza że mogę w nim upiec prawdziwą pizzę w piecu opalanym drewnem. To jest dla mnie wartość dodana.
Ponadto lubię poczucie pewnej niezależności. Jak mi prąd odetną to nadal mam ciepło w domu bo piec idzie na grawitacji a dwie pompki obiegowe to z większego ups-a puszczę albo napalę w salonie. Studnia, piec, spiżarka dla mnie zawsze były nieodłącznym elementem Domu.

A z paleniem bym nie przesadzał nabicie bufora daje mi dwa-trzy dni grzania albo 8-10 dni cwu drewno też przyjeżdza porąbane ja sobie tylko dla przyjemności nadrobię koszyk na rozpałkę.
Ponadto ponieważ nie byłem pewien wprowadzanych rozwiązań bo budowałem dom pierwszy raz w życiu, wszystko mam tak przygotowane że wpięcie w bufor jakiegoś monobloka to trzy-cztery godziny roboty (jeden kabel i dwie rurki), mogę dołożyć WM lub klimę w dowolnym momencie bez ingerencji w pomieszczenia praktycznie (wycięcie w suficie gk otworu), przewidziane wszystko pod PV. Także nie wiadomo jak to kiedyś będzie. Na razie jestem więcej niż zadowolony z tego co jest.

Tak jak mówię, każdemu według upodobań, nie ma "najlepszych" i "najgorszych" rozwiązań ważne by je świadomie dostosowywać do potrzeb, oczekiwań i możliwości, i stawiać sprawę otwarcie co kosztem czego.

----------


## sebcioc55

Widzialem tu dzisiaj post garażowca ale juz go nie ma... pisal o kominach, obróbkach wyłazach i stopniach kominiarskich. To jest cos nie taniego i czego zrobienie tez kosztuje czas albo pieniądze. Do tego fundament pod komi  wyczystki i takie tam. 
U mnie dodajesz rekuperacje ale u Ciebie nie widze kosztow wentylacji grawitacyjnej + nawiewnikow w oknach. Kolejna rzecz to zajmowane miejsce w domu i koszt tego miejsca. To wszystko sie składa na jedną całość.
Kolejna sprawa to zima jaką mamy. Jezeli komuś teraz wychodzi 1500zł przy gazie czy drewnie, a zima przyjdzie 2x bardziej energożerna to koszt ogrzewania idzie x2, wtedy te czasy zwrotu są lekko nieaktualne.
Natomiast nienegowalnym plusem jest niezależność i tu masz racje. Chociaż moja PC po ustabilizowaniu temperatur gdy schodzi na min to bierze 500W (max 1500W), wiec na upartego maly agregat spokojnie by to uciągnął w razie braku prundu.
Ja Ciebie seler rozumiem ze to lubisz, masz swoje klimaty na chacie, mi sie np podoba Twoj dom i moglbym w nim mieszkac i palic ale tylko na weekend lub tydzien urlopu. Na dluzszy czas to nie dla mnie. Ja nawet nie mam i nie chce miec kominka w domu. Kazdy ma to co lubi. 
Podsumowując, ogrzewanie mozna porownac do klimatyzacji w nowym samochodzie, wersje manualna masz w standardzie, ale do automatycznej musisz dopłacić. Jak ktoś miał automatyczną klimę w samochodzie to juz nie bedzie chcial wrócić do manualnej. To samo z ogrzewaniem domu PC, jest po prostu wygodniej i przy okazji sporo taniej. Dlatego namawiam kazdego aby szedł tą drogą, z resztą do klimy automatycznej też  :wink: 

@kocbeat kiedys jak porownywalem gaz to 1kWh z gazu kosztowala jakies 24gr, a prundu w taniej taryfie 28gr.

----------


## agb

> Abstrachując od cen (u mnie 49m2 okien to 35tys było i było to naprawdę tanio bo sporo fixów) i innych cen chodzi o zasadę.
> Podkreślając oszczędność danego rozwiązania należy brać pod uwagę jego koszt i amortyzację, tak jest po prostu uczciwiej.
> 
> Oczywiście można zrobić sobie pompę powietrzną ze starego klimatyzatora za 3tys a można kupić tej samej mocy monoblok za 20tys nie w tym rzecz chodzi o to by sprawę stawiać w pełnym spektrum dla "świerzaków" którzy dopiero zaczynają i myślą i kombinują by rozumieli że zawsze jest coś kosztem czegoś. 
> Jeden będzie się cieszył z każdej kWh zaoszczędzonej przez GWC i reku, kosztem obsługi filtrów, odgrzybiania czy delikatnego smrodku inny będzie się cieszył że wydał tylko 3tys na piec na ekogroszek kosztem szuflowania wungla.
> Każdemu podle upodobań byle w jasny sposób wyłożyć zawsze "zady i walety" rozwiązań.


Zgadza się. Świeżakom należy stawiać sprawę jasno. Jest XXI wiek i nie chcą być palaczami we własnym domu. Sam nim byłem przez kilkanaście lat i niezależnie od kosztów nie zamierzam do tego wracać.

----------


## Garażowiec

Tak pisał , chciał cos dopisać i się niechcący skasowało i nie chciało się  drugi raz pisać . Tam pisałem jeszcze o m2 kotłowni , w przypadku pieca stałopalnego , trzeba więcej m2 a każdy m2 jednak kosztuje i mamy pomieszczenie ,,brudne" , i na dodatek gdzieś trzeba składować opał . w Przypadku PC nawet kotłowni jako takiej nie potrzeba , a  jeśli  jest , jest to czyste  techniczne pomieszczenie , można wstawić pralkę , suszarkę , zamrażarkę itp .Śmiało mogę stwierdzić że kotłownia oparta na piecu stałopalnym , wliczając  całość inwestycji , czyli dodatkowe m2 kotłowni , komina z fundamentem , obróbkami , wyłazem dla kominiarza  itp  jest droższa w inwestycji niż pc , o komforcie użytkowania nie wspomnę  bo to oczywiste , ale zwrócę uwagę na to że jednak  bezpieczeństwo  przy pc większe niż  przy piecu , Przy pc zawsze jest  możliwość PV i z kosztami CO  CWU i bytowymi  schodzimy do ,,0" .No i jednak trzeba brać przyszłość pod uwagę , kwestia czasu kiedy zabronia palić drewnem , najpierw uporają się z węglem , a później  wezmą się za drewno . seler2   poczekaj jak będziesz trochę starszy  , czy tak ochoczo będziesz drzewo rąbał , albo mając  grypę   tak się będziesz relaksował rozpalając w piecu . :big grin:

----------


## Dulin7

Przeciez seler2 napisal ze drewno kupuje porabane a rabie tylko koszyk na drzazgi do rozpalki :smile:  nijak nie kojazy mi sie rabanie np 10mp drewna z relaksem. Rozumiem pogrzebac cos w warsztacie ktory kolega seler ma ekstra czy cos przy roslinach w ogrodzie ale nie rabanie drewna. Wiadomo ze gdyby pc kosztowaly normalne pieniadze adekwatne do tego co sie znajduje w srodku to bylyby duzo popularniejszymi zrodlami ciepla. Tak jak kotly na ekogroszek zawojowaly rynek swoja ''bezobslugowoscia'' tak tez by bylo z pc. Tylko ta cena...

----------


## Garażowiec

Poczekaj aż uprają się z  węglem  , zobaczysz ile będzie wtedy kosztował kubik  drewna z 2-3 X tyle co obecnie , wtedy zacznie się szukanie oszczędności , kupno drewna mokrego i nie porąbanego , a już jego przygotowanie  do sezonu grzewczego będzie dalej traktowane jako relax . PC musi być droga , bo jak jest tania , to ludzie nie kupują , bo mają w  głowach zakodowane  że tanie  to giee , a drogie jest super , ale  że   większość nie stać na super to wybierają tą ze średniej półki cenowej . U nas w głowach inwestorów cena jest wyznacznikiem jakości , a niestety większość producentów na tym bazuje  i do  ,,takiej sobie " pc  dorzucają solidną cenę i gra gitara .

----------


## Dulin7

Bo swiadomosc inwestorow jest nadal slaba. Pc to dla wiekszosci urzadzenie wrecz z kosmosu co jeszcze bardziej poteguje cena. To sie na pewno musi zepsuc itd. Czar pryska kiedy zdejmie sie obudowe. Ludzie nawet nie sa swiadomi ze kazdy z nich jest na codzien uzytkownikiem przynajmiej 2 pomp ciepla ( klima w aucie a w nowych autach to i ogrzewanie jest realizowane klima, lodowka). Jednak dom zeby ogrzac to musi byc ogien.

----------


## ACCel

Grzanie klimatyzatorem to też zdziwienie. "To jest pompa ciepła?"

Dochodzi do tego także fakt że synonimem pompy ciepła były gruntówki. Wszystko wychodziło kosmicznie drogo, a na dodatek ludzie, którzy je kupowali nie potrafili sobie policzyć że prąd w drugiej taryfie plus bufor albo gruba wylewka będzie tańszy.
Zresztą we współczesnych energooszczędnych domach często też tak jest, że prąd w drugiej taryfie będzie tańszy niż pompa ciepła, nawet powietrze-woda.

----------


## Dulin7

> Grzanie klimatyzatorem to też zdziwienie. "To jest pompa ciepła?"
> 
> Dochodzi do tego także fakt że synonimem pompy ciepła były gruntówki. Wszystko wychodziło kosmicznie drogo, a na dodatek ludzie, którzy je kupowali nie potrafili sobie policzyć że prąd w drugiej taryfie plus bufor albo gruba wylewka będzie tańszy.
> Zresztą we współczesnych energooszczędnych domach często też tak jest, że prąd w drugiej taryfie będzie tańszy niż pompa ciepła, nawet powietrze-woda.


Pod warunkiem ze prad w 2 taryfie jest po 24-28 gr. U mnie(olsztyn) np druga taryfa to ok 36 gr

----------


## Garażowiec

> Grzanie klimatyzatorem to też zdziwienie. "To jest pompa ciepła?"
> 
> Dochodzi do tego także fakt że synonimem pompy ciepła były gruntówki. Wszystko wychodziło kosmicznie drogo, a na dodatek ludzie, którzy je kupowali nie potrafili sobie policzyć że prąd w drugiej taryfie plus bufor albo gruba wylewka będzie tańszy.
> Zresztą we współczesnych energooszczędnych domach często też tak jest, że prąd w drugiej taryfie będzie tańszy niż pompa ciepła, nawet powietrze-woda.


Klimatyzator nie zapewnia  CWU ! A jej koszt w małych energooszczędnych domach potrafi być większy niż CO . ! PC gruntowe były  i są  synonimem pompy ciepła , bo sa po prostu najlepsze . Kosmicznie drogo potrafią być wszystkie pc  nie ważne czy powietrzna czy gruntowa czy BP . Tak jak smaochody potrafią być kosmiczne drogie  -mercedes z duża  gwiazdą , bentley itp  , ale można wybrać opla  . 
<<Zresztą we współczesnych energooszczędnych domach często też tak jest, że prąd w drugiej taryfie będzie tańszy niż pompa ciepła, nawet powietrze-woda.>>
Trochę ,,pojechałeś , rozwiń myśl , jako podstawę załóżmy  Twój dom 140 m2

----------


## ACCel

Czyżbyś miał gruntowkę? Porównanie do samochodów chyba niezbyt ci wyszło. Możesz porównywać chińską markę, europejską bądź japońską/koreańską, wszystko w podobnym segmencie technicznym. Ale jak myślisz że marka pompy ciepła da ci poczucie luksusu to współczuję :big grin: 

Piszemy o CWU? Jaki ma COP pompa ciepła dla CWU w zimie? 2?
Jak ludzie grzeją w lecie ekogroszkiem czy drewnem?

140m2 x 35kWh/m2/rok daje 4900kWh. Przy SCOP=3 masz 1633kWh. Koszt inwestycji w pompę ciepła załóżmy 20k. 
Różnica w zużyciu energii to 3266kWh rocznie, jakieś 1000zł w drugiej taryfie. Zwrot w 20 lat. Jak zrobiłeś gruntówkę za 40k to nigdy bo się prędzej rozsypie.

Pewnie wspomnisz te CWU. Rodzina 2+2, 250kWh na miesiąc, 3000kWh na rok. Koszt w drugiej taryfie 900zł. Przy PC jakbyś grzał tylko w drugiej taryfie będzie 2x taniej (COP=2) tylko czy przy prawdziwej zimie wystarczy mocy, aby zagrzać wodę w nocy? Ale powiedzmy że tak. 9000zł oszczędności w ciągu 20 lat.

Jak dodamy CWU i ogrzewanie to przy pompie za 20k wyjdzie zwrot w jakieś 15lat. Przy gruntówce ciągle *nigdy*.
Wszystko to zakładając że pompa ciepła wytrzyma tyle lat bez remontu.

Jak dorzucisz 3kW fotowoltaiki za jakieś 5k po dopłatach to zwrot PC wydłuża się 2x  :big grin:

----------


## Garażowiec

Tak  mam gruntówkę inwerterową na dodatek . Moja pc nie ma markowej nalepki z  stąd te porównanie do  samochodów .Moja pc na potrzeby CWU w  zimie   cop 3,3/3,5. Wyobraź sobie że  akurat mam  dom 140 m2  , za  sezon zimowy wychodzi od lat  na CO i CWU ~2000 kwh . SCOP za sezon zimowy 4,5 , słabo  bo niestety mam na poddaszu grzejniki . 2000 kwh X 4,5 =10000 kwh , tyle bym za sezon zużył  przy czystym prądzie . 2 T u mnie to 0,34 pln ( chociaż ostatnio była podwyżka  jeszcze nie wie  ile w realu będzie droższa) a że nie jestem zwolennikiem  grzania tylko w 2 T ,średnia cena na PC  1 kwh to 0,42 pln . Więc te 2000 kwh  generuje mi koszta za sezon zimowy ~840 pln , przy czystym prądzie byłoby  10000 X 0,42 =4200 pln . I teraz  zostaje jeszcze ~8 miesięcy CWU , u mnie jest to 30-35 pln miesięcznie , 8 X 35 =280 + 840 =1120 PLN rocznie . Przy czystym prądzie  byłoby 35 X COP 3,3 =115 PLN x 8 = 920 PLN   + 4200 = 5120 PLN rocznie za  CO  I CWU .  Więc  rocznie różnica 5120-1120=4000 pln . 
Owszem  wiem że pc gruntowa kosztyje 40 K ale taka o mocy 10-12 kw . Jednak do takiego domu 140 m wystarcza pc 5-6Kw , u mnie akurat jest 5,2 kw . Mniejsza PC to i mniejsze koszta  inwestycji , wyobraź sobie że ja  akurat mam całą instalację pc gruntowej inwerter za 15K  , jak widzisz 15K /4K to  zwrot w 3-4 sezony grzewcze, o ile nie podniesie się cena prądu - a podniesie się na pewno-.Jak się zepsuje pc , to nie  wymieniam całej instalacji tylko  same  ,,bebechy " pc a to jest koszt 7K , jak u mnie . 
A kto zabroni przy gruntówce  PV ? . I teraz nie rozumiem Twojego  liczenia , zAkładasz na   CO 4900 kwh , na CWU 3000 KWH co daje razem 7900 kwh i chcesz  to pokryć  instalacją PV  3 KW ?W takim przypadku potrzeba z 9-10 kw , co powinno pokryć CO i CWU ,ale na bytowy braknie . Przy pc 3-4KW PCV powinno pokryć  CO i CWU  . Różnicę  ~6 KW  PV  też wrzuć w zwrot inwestycji pc/czysty prąd .
Tylko teraz nie bardzo możemy ufać  naszym rządzącym , - w sprawie PV- ostatnio rozmawiałem z elektrykiem z ENEA ,mówił mi że teraz będzie akcja wymiany liczników na takie ze zdalnym odczytem zużycia energii , ale i z podglądem zużycia i wyprodukowania  energii , i z możliwością zdalnej regulacji tym licznikiem np, wyłączenia odbioru energii z PV ? Ciekawe po co  ? Ja się domyślam . Prosumenci PV  mogą trochę zostać z ręką w nocniku . Przy czystym prądzie  zaboli , przy  pc  4-5 razy mniej .
Sorki Seba , już nie będę więcej zaśmiecał  Twojego dziennika
PS na pc też są dopłaty

----------


## ACCel

Jeżeli zrobiłeś gruntowkę za 15k z wykopami to bardzo spoko. Ja do tej pory widywałem koszty zaczynające się od 40-50k.

Pisałem tylko o tym, że dołożenie ułamka PV wydłuża czas zwrotu PC.

Ja dam do swojego domu oczywiście 10kW.

Licznik nie ma jednokierunkowego rozłącznika, musiałby komunikować się z PV. Dotyczy to chyba tylko instalacji powyżej 10kW instalowanych od zeszłego roku. Ale nie słyszałem aby podłączali swoje interfejsy do inwerterów klientów.

----------


## Dulin7

Z tymi pompami za 40-50 tys to jest jak z plytami fundamentowymi i firmami specjalizujacymi sie w ich wykonaniu. Plyte moze wykonac zwykla firma i wtedy cena bedzie normalna a moze i wykonac typowo firma od plyt i nagle cena skacze. Jezeli nie chcesz sie bawic w pompy samorobki to mozesz kupic za 15 tys pompe polskiego producenta do tego dorabiasz dz poziome za 5 tys. Reszte kotlowni masz taka jak przy kazdym innym zrodle ogrzewania.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Z tymi pompami za 40-50 tys to jest jak z plytami fundamentowymi i firmami specjalizujacymi sie w ich wykonaniu. Plyte moze wykonac zwykla firma i wtedy cena bedzie normalna a moze i wykonac typowo firma od plyt i nagle cena skacze. Jezeli nie chcesz sie bawic w pompy samorobki to mozesz kupic za 15 tys pompe polskiego producenta do tego dorabiasz dz poziome za 5 tys. Reszte kotlowni masz taka jak przy kazdym innym zrodle ogrzewania.


to nie jest reguła. Oczywiście płytą może dobrze zrobić każda firma, ale nie zawsze będzie to taniej niż od firmy w tym wyspecjalizowanej, no i nie każdy chce aby ktoś się uczył właśnie u nich. Jeżeli chodzi o PC to po prostu trzeba szukać uczciwej firmy która z Ciebie nie zerżnie. Oczywiście jestem zwolennikiem samodzielnych instalacji. Jeżeli ktoś budując dom zrobi sobie instalację wod-kan i podłogówkę to czemu miał by nie podłączyć PC? Kupujesz jakąś rzetelną PC i podłączasz wg schematów. Wiadomo że splita p-w sobie nie podłączysz ani nawet nie kupisz, ale wszystko można załatwić  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

Ja nie podłączę?  :big grin:  Dwa splity już podłączyłem nawet bez pompy próżniowej. Teraz już mam nawet pompę próżniową bo napełniałem klimę w samochodzie, bo już nie mogłem znieść partaczy od klimy.
Ale fakt zaraz po tym jak podłączałem ostatniego splitą wyszła ustawa o fgazach. Ale pewnie się da to obejść, na allegro sprzedają klimy z samodzielnym montażem.

----------


## Dulin7

Kolejny temat do zalatwienia a raczej pytanie o rozkladanie styropianu. Wyczytalem ze miales plyte z jakimis tam nierownosciami itd czy wypelniales te nierownosci czyms? Ogolnie po ulozeniu pomieszczenia widze ze w niektorych miejscach styropian sie ugina i klawiszuje jak sie po nim chodzi. Bawic sie w  zdejmowanie i rownanie  czy wylewka wszystko docisnie? Wylewki bedzie w okolicach 9 cm

----------


## sebcioc55

> Kolejny temat do zalatwienia a raczej pytanie o rozkladanie styropianu. Wyczytalem ze miales plyte z jakimis tam nierownosciami itd czy wypelniales te nierownosci czyms? Ogolnie po ulozeniu pomieszczenia widze ze w niektorych miejscach styropian sie ugina i klawiszuje jak sie po nim chodzi. Bawic sie w  zdejmowanie i rownanie  czy wylewka wszystko docisnie? Wylewki bedzie w okolicach 9 cm


To zalezy od podloza, jezeli miales jakies nierownowsci to zawsze cos tam bedzie sie ruszac. Najlepsza niwelacja tego jest pare warstw styropianu. Jezeli masz np 15cm i koniec i to klawiszuje to lepiej taka plyte zlamac i zapianować. Bo przy grubszych plytach beton moze niendocisnac ich do samej plyty/chudziaka i pozniej jak posadzka wyschnie, dooozysz ciezar i jeb masz ryse. Z drugiej strony takie sytuacje sie rzadkk zdarzaja bo posadzke robia ludzie ktorzy chodza po styropianie i go uciskaja a pozniej laduje na tym beton. Jak masz klawiszowanie mniejsze niz 3cm to sie nie przejmuj... beton docisnie.

----------


## Dulin7

Nie no bez przesady 3 cm :wink:  raczej mam na mysli  do 1 cm . Styropian mam w 3 warstwach po 5 cm i praktycznie wystarczy postawic butelke z woda i wszystko dociska a wiec moze przesadzam z tym klawiszowaniem:/
Dzieki za rozwianie watpliwosci.

----------


## sebcioc55

Przesadzasz  :wink:  olej to. Ja też kiedys latalem z pianą, kleiłem, cudowałem. Głupota. Styropian trzeba układać szczelnie, na ścisk. Tylko dziury przy rurach instalacyjnych itp pianujemy i tyle. Wieksze klawiszowanie oczywiście sklejamy albo "pękamy" jak pisałem wcześniej. Pod ukladanie folii i rurek warto jednak mieć płaską powierzchnię.

----------


## Dulin7

Przy nastepnym domu na pewno bardziej sie przyloze do wyrownania powierzchni plyty przy zalewaniu :smile:  pomocniki przy zalewaniu pukali sie w czolo jak chcialem glaskac łata beton ,kazdy mowil olej itak przychodzi styropian i wylewka na to. A ze zar lal sie z nieba bo to byl czerwiec i bylem wykonczony operowaniem rura i sciaganiem to posluchalem no i gdzieniegdzie zostaly zaglebienia i gorki.

----------


## sebcioc55

Teraz coś z innej beczki. Ostatnio stwierdziłem że to najlepszy/ostatni moment abym i ja założył u siebie instalacje PV. Dostępność modułów słaba, zwłaszcza full black, ale udało mi się znaleźć Polskie panele Selfy 300W full black za 420zł netto (będzie 26 albo 27 szt w zależności od układu), to producent po sąsiedzku, dają dobrą gwarancję i pewnie w razie czego nie bedzie problemu z czym kolwiek. Inwerter to na 90% będzie Sofar Solar 8.8 KTL-X. Mam natomiast wątpliwośći na jaki układ paneli się zdecydować na dachu? 1 czy 2? Pytałem już po internetach ale opinie są różne, może ktoś z was coś doradzi? Co będzie lepsze? prostsze? tańsze? szybsze?



Wymiary na obrazku są rzeczywiste (dach 15,55x6,8, panele 1,65x1,0) te kreski po bokach to ostatnie krokwie (wiązary) do których mogę się zakotwić.
Teraz, jak i latem zero zacienienia, zimą gdy słońce nisko, szczyty wysokich drzew dają trochę cienia. Poniżej zdjęcie z z 11 grudnia godz 11:03.



Co o tym sądzi szanowne forum?

----------


## cuuube

> Tylko teraz nie bardzo możemy ufać naszym rządzącym , - w sprawie PV- ostatnio rozmawiałem z elektrykiem z ENEA ,mówił mi że teraz będzie akcja wymiany liczników na takie ze zdalnym odczytem zużycia energii , ale i z podglądem zużycia i wyprodukowania energii , i z możliwością zdalnej regulacji tym licznikiem np, wyłączenia odbioru energii z PV ? Ciekawe po co ?


 zacznę od końca -" bezpieczeństwo sieci" cokolwiek to znaczy  :tongue:  . Regulacje nie mają odbywać się przez  licznik, a przez dodatkowy moduł podpięty pod inwerter. Wymiany liczników ? Jestem prosumentem od dwóch lat i od poczatku mam licznik zdalny z możliwościa odczytu poboru i produkcji tylko tej zarejestrowanej na liczniku, zużytej przed licznikiem nie sa w stanie  , owszem nie wszyscy takie mają, ale liczniki i tak stopniowo wymieniają na nowe.

----------


## cuuube

> Mam natomiast wątpliwośći na jaki układ paneli się zdecydować na dachu? 1 czy 2?


 rzuć monetą,pokazany cień od drzew i tak pewnie leci po całym dachu zimą więc to nie ma większego znaczenia, chyba,że jest szansa że jakiś cień poleci po dolnej krawędzi dachu bo jakieś drzewa jednak urosną np te już rzucające cień, wtedy dwa rzędy bliżej kalenicy. 
Ewentualnie ze względów estetycznych (Twoja wizja) możesz wybrać 1 lub 2.

----------


## cuuube

> nie słyszałem aby podłączali swoje interfejsy do inwerterów klientów.


 jest dwuletni okres przejściowy, w którym wymagają tylko dodatkowych potwierdzeń w papierach składanych o podłączenie, ze inwerter ma odpowiednie wejście do zamontowania modułu i możliwość zdalnej regulacji .

----------


## cuuube

> Ostatnio stwierdziłem że to najlepszy/ostatni moment abym i ja założył u siebie instalacje PV.


 operatorzy robią fochy przy wymianie liczników, przez Covid'a
https://swiatoze.pl/energa-wstrzymuj...usza-poczekac/
tu jest tylko o Enerdze, ale na FB w grupie fotowoltaika piszą, że juz kolejni robią focchy i wymieniaja tylko te na płocie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wiem ze robia fochy, ale ja mam o tyle farta ze mam od zawsze licznik dwukierunkowy, juz kiedys go tu pokazywalem. Wiec pewnie to kwestia programowa albo nawet nic nie trzeba robic i moge sie podłączać.
Tym zacienieniem az tak bardzo sie nie przejmuje bo to nie duzy cień i tylko zima gdzie takiego pelnego slonca jest malo. 
Na razie chyba wygrywają dwa rzedy z 20-30cm od kalenicy tak zeby w przyszlosci zmiescilo mi sie jeszcze troche paneli w 3 rzedzie(najnizszym), wrzuce na maxa ile inwerter przyjmie a reszte na mikro i styknie. Pradu planuje zuzywac co raz wiecej wiec i pewnie w pozniejszym czasie bede sie okładał wsch-zach na mikro na dachu garażu.
Oczywiscie cala relacja z montazu i papierologii bedzie w dzienniku. Sam jeszcze musze sie troche przeszkolic. Moze ktos ma juz doswiadczenie i sprawdzone tipy ?

----------


## cuuube

*bobrow* sam montował i sporo jego przemyśleń jest tutaj https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7850390 , wcześniejsze i poźniejsze posty też, bo to cała 'epopeja' wyszła z tego montażu :tongue:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam czytających. Zdecydowałem że wybiorę opcję dłuższą, czyli wer. 1 z rysunku, ale przesunięta bliżej kalenicy, o tak:



Prognozowane koszty przedstawiają się następująco:



```
Co							ilość	cena (netto)	suma
Panel Selfa Full Black 300W				26	420		10920
inwerter Sofar Solar 8.8KTL-X				1	3825		3825
konstrukcja montażowa					1	2203		2203
rozdzielnica z zabezp. KENO SH-98 DCAC			1	807		807
przewody solarne 6mm i PE				1	400		400
			
								Razem		18155
```

Konstrukcje montażową mam już policzoną, kombinuje tylko żeby nie płącić 330zł za transport tego..  Jeszcze tylko nie jestem pewien co do rozdzielnicy, czy brać gotową czy składać samemu, na razie za dużo nad tym nie myślałem. Ostatnią kwestią jaka mnie męczy to lokalizacja inwertera, najwygodniej by mi było zamontować go na poddaszu, ale mam obawy że latem może się tam gotować, w domu jednak jest dużo chłodniej. Zastanawiam się nad tym bo po prostu mam mało miejsca w kotłowni. Chyba że zrobię drobną reorganizację, albo wiem, zamontuje wszystko nad drzwiami kotłowni! o to jest pomysł  :smile:

----------


## cuuube

Poddasze to kiepski pomysł, raz zagrożenie pożarowe bo tam jest gorąco, a inwerter jeszcze dokłada swoje, dwa jak inwerter sie gotuje to ogranicza moc.

----------


## ACCel

Inwerter nie wymaga zbyt wiele miejsca, poddasze by go wykończyło  :wink: 
Jeżeli dobrze policzyłem to w 3 rzędach miałbyś powyżej 10kW? Więc czemu planujesz 3 rząd? Nie lepiej od razu zrobić 3 rzędy po 8 paneli?
Poczytaj instrukcje montażu, czy 20-30 cm od krawędzi jest akceptowalne.

Dlaczego chcesz kupić panele Selfa, a nie coś sprawdzonego typu Longi? Czytałeś warunki gwarancji Selfy? :big grin:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Inwerter nie wymaga zbyt wiele miejsca, poddasze by go wykończyło 
> Jeżeli dobrze policzyłem to w 3 rzędach miałbyś powyżej 10kW? Więc czemu planujesz 3 rząd? Nie lepiej od razu zrobić 3 rzędy po 8 paneli?
> Poczytaj instrukcje montażu, czy 20-30 cm od krawędzi jest akceptowalne.
> 
> Dlaczego chcesz kupić panele Selfa, a nie coś sprawdzonego typu Longi? Czytałeś warunki gwarancji Selfy?


Bedzie 2x13szt = 7800W. Nie bardzo wiem o ktore 30cm od ktorej krawedzi  :wink:  
Wg mnie selfy sa sprawdzone, longi full blackow nigdzie w dobrej cenie nie ma. Czytalem gwarancje, taka jak kazda inna. Wiesz cos o czym ja nie wiem? 
Przede wszystkim ja panele kupuje w hurtowni 10km ode mnie ktors jest na rynku chyba juz z 20 lat, cene mam dobra wiec biore. W razie W ide do nich i po temacie. Ostatnio dzwonilem po panele do jednej firmy z polski od ktorej koles kupowal panele i wiecie co? Firma juz nie istnieje, sprawdzalem w cdeig i firma dzialala 7 miesiecy. Panele z chin i teraz wez sie bujaj z nimi... to ma dzialac kilkanascie kilkadziesiat lat, wiec mysle ze Polskie jest dobre  :smile:

----------


## seler2

NIezła cena wychodzi, a czy różnica w vacie 8 vs 23% nie wystarczy na pokrycie kosztu robocizny przez firmę, czy nie wpuszczasz ekipy dla zasady?

----------


## sebcioc55

@seler roznica w vacie to sciema. To taki chłyt materkingowy w standardzie od rządu. Zawsze ten vat 23% ktos musi zaplacic. Jezeli prowadzisz dzialalnosc i wiekszosc faktur wystawiasz z 8% vat to nie masz jak odzyskac tych 15% z roznicy, chyba ze wystapisz o zwrot vatu do US, a jaj wszyscy wiemy to nienjest dobry pomysl  :wink: 
Wiec kazda firma i tak daje cene odpowiednia, taka jak z vat23. No chyba ze ktos po znajomosci to robi i poczeka albo pokombinuje zeby odebrac vat.
Jezeli natomiast chodzi o pokrycie kosztu z roznicy jezeli tska by wystapila w rzeczywistosci to podam przykład:
- mam koleżankę ktora jest przedstawicielem/handlowcem w pewnej firmie ktora stawia farmy i montuje ludziom PV. Dostalem oferte z jej ZEROWĄ marżą na 6,1kW na full blackach Luxor 305W opiewającą na kwotę 24493 zl netto, z vatem 8% 26453 zl. Wiec zobacz ile mnie wyniesie netto 7,8kW, wg jej cen za taka instalacje zaplacil bym 31318 zl netto.... roznica w samej kwocie netto jest wieksza niz cały vat 23% z tej wyzszej kwoty!!! To by było na tyle, a cena 4 tys zl netto za kW od firmy to i tak dobra oferta.... jeden gosciu za 6kw wołal ode mnie 31 netto, AS  :big grin:

----------


## ACCel

W wyłączeniach gwarancji Selfy masz montaż przez nieuprawnione osoby, zabrudzenia, wibracje, dym z komina itp. dodając do tego że firma ma krótkie doświadczenie w tej branży, kompletny brak R&D, a jedynie postanowiła że kupi linie technologiczną PV i będzie sobie składać panele, to powiedziałabym że ich gwarancja to mit :wink:  
A w chińskich gwarancjach nie widziałem takich absurdalnych wyłączeń.
Ja pojmuję zakup paneli głównie w kategorii szacowania ryzyka że się coś sypnie, a gwarancja to zawsze mit. I dla selfy szacował bym takie ryzyko na 50% w ciągu 20 lat. Longi max 20%.

The panele Luxor kosztują jakieś 2zl/Wp brutto (1,63 netto) w detalu, więc wycenę koleżanki traktował bym z rezerwą, oczywiście nie zarzucając jej złej woli. Firmy mają teraz wyceny z kosmosu.
Jak masz kogoś znajomego z firmą to zagadaj o 8% VAT, odpalisz mu 1000zł, zrobisz zdjecie jego na drabinie i obaj będziecie zadowoleni.

----------


## sebcioc55

ACCel, każdy kto będzie montował te panele będzie miał uprawnienia. No i nie powiedziałem że nie będzie mi tego montowała firma na 8%  :wink:

----------


## Dulin7

Znowu mam pytanie :smile:  zamierzam kupic profile do sufitu zeby miec na wypadek pozamykania sklepow w zwiazku z obesna sytuacja. Jakiej formy profile polecasz?generalnie to co znalazlem to profile knaufa norgipsa no i budmat. Cenowo knauf najdrozszy potem norgips 0.6 potem na rowni norgips i budmat. Pierwsze pytanie czy warto doplacac za profil o grubosci 0.6? Cena jest prawie polowe wyzsza. Drugie pytanie czy profile budmatu sa rzeczywiscie takie slabe i zle? Ogladalem knaufa i zaraz obok budmat i dalo sie wyczuc ze knauf ma grubsza blache i z tego powodu jest nieco sztywniejszy jednak nie bylo miedzy nimi takiej przepasci jak niektorzy sugeruja. Profile budmatu okiem amatora wydaly mi sie nienajgorsze a juz na pewno nie bylo takiej roznicy na jaka wskazywalaby cena. Knauf cd60 4m ok 20zl budmat ok 9zl.
No i w koncu czas na norgips profile 0.5 podobne co budmat i ceny podobne profil 0.6 sztywniejsze i tansze od knaufa bo cd60 4m ok 14 zl
Co wybrac? Wiekszosc widze wali te podstawowe wiotkie profile czy to z budmatu czy co innego i jednak sufity nie spadaja na glowy. Moze ta roznice warto przeznaczyc na lepsza paroizolacje czy ocieplenie stropu?

----------


## cuuube

Ja brałem na poddasze Rigipsa, grzybki mają 1mm inne wydawały się jakby były z sera, no poza knaufem.

----------


## cuuube

> sufity nie spadaja na głowy


 w domach może nie, ale ... po nałożeniu kilku czynników bywa różnie  https://tvn24.pl/poznan/dlaczego-spa...454706-3408281 zobacz filmik .

----------


## sebcioc55

oczywiście że warto profile 0,6 !! ostatnio kolega brał chyba w leroyu za 9,99/3m Pamiętaj że przy profilach 0,6 możęsz rzadziej dać profile główne, wiec dużo drożej nie bedzie. Za paroizolacje nie warto przepłacać, kup zwykłą folięparoszczelną, ale zwróć uwagę żeby była 0,2 certyfikowana. Gdzieś u mnie pokazywałem jaką używałem, każda lepsza/droższa jest bez sensu. Pamiętaj że od usuwania wilgoci z pomieszczeń jest wentylacja!

----------


## ACCel

Zauważyłem też że masz gwoździarkę Ottensen, jesteś z niej zadowolony? Przybijałeś nią łaty? Czy 100mm to za mało dla łat? Ja się zastanawiam czy kupić tego Ottensena czy Meeca z Juli.

Możesz napisać jakie masz przekroje drewna w wiązarach oraz rozpiętość i rozstaw? Chciałem sobie porównać  :wink:  Mam w projekcie domu 10m rozpiętości i 1m rozstawu z drewna 45x175 + pas dolny 45x195, oraz garaż rozpiętość 8,3m, odstęp 1m, z drewna 45x175.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Zauważyłem też że masz gwoździarkę Ottensen, jesteś z niej zadowolony? Przybijałeś nią łaty? Czy 100mm to za mało dla łat? Ja się zastanawiam czy kupić tego Ottensena czy Meeca z Juli.
> 
> Możesz napisać jakie masz przekroje drewna w wiązarach oraz rozpiętość i rozstaw? Chciałem sobie porównać  Mam w projekcie domu 10m rozpiętości i 1m rozstawu z drewna 45x175 + pas dolny 45x195, oraz garaż rozpiętość 8,3m, odstęp 1m, z drewna 45x175.


tak z gwoździarki jestem zadowolony, przybiłem nią bardzo dużo gwoździ  :smile:  w większości łaty. 100mm to minimum dla łat 40mm !! Pamiętaj że długość tego czym przybijasz musi być conajmniej 2,5x większa niżgrubość tego co przybijasz - tak jest w konstrukcjach drewnianych. Meec spoko bo ma 3 lata gwarancji i gwarancja w juli jest na prawde spoko, zwłaszcza gdy masz kartęto paragon się zapisuje na karcie i go nie zgubisz  :wink: 
Wiązary wrzucam Ci poniżej (w domu i garażu mam rozstawy pomiedzy wiązarami max 850mm), już kiedyś je pokazywałem ale sam nie wiem gdzie. Dużo zależy od obciążeń jakie będą, jeżeli masz poddasze nieużytkowe to wysokości pasa dolnego wg mnie za duże. Wiem że odstęp 1m jest wygodny przy ukłądaniu wełny ale zwróć uwagę czy to rozstaw pomiędzy wiązarami czy ich osiami ?! Jeszcze taka uwaga techniczna to chyba przy rozstawie 1m nie można stosować łat 40x60mm, muszą być grubsze. Obciążenie od dachówki i śniegu to jedno, ale przy takiej rozpietości chodzenie po zwykłych łatach (40x60) może być po prostu niebezpieczne, zwróć na to uwagę.

Wiązar dom:



Wiązar garaż:

----------


## sebcioc55

Skoro już coś popełniłem w moim dzienniku to pójdę za ciosem. Tutaj pokazywałem odczyty i zużycie energii przez PC w dniu 22.09.2019. Na podliczniku od PC było 4973,67 kWh, a na ciepłomierzu 64,414 GJ. 
Obecnie PC coś tam grzeje bo jeszcze są mrozy w nocy, np dzisiaj było -2*C, mógłbym ją całkiem wyłączyć ale ciężko sięodzwyczaić od letniej podłogi.. W każdym bądź razie na dzisiaj 17.04.2020 sytuacja wygląda następująco:





Jak widać na załączonych obrazkach po odjęciu poprzednich odczytów, w sezonie grzewczym 2019/2020 PC zużyła 1104,15kWh, a z tego wyprodukowała 4353,76kWh (15,661Gj). Kosztowo za te prawie 7 miechów zapłaciłem za CO (ok 22*C) i CWU (46*C na dole zbiornika) tylko i wyłącznie w taniej taryfie 0,30 zł *1104,15kWh = 334,62 zł.
Z ciekawostek to tania taryfa rok temu była tańsza o 2gr, a temp na wyjściu z DZ to 10,83*C, przez cały sezon na pewno nie zeszła poniżej 9*C.
Szczelność, izolacja i wydajne źródło ciepła, czyli S I WŹC - 3 filary taniego ogrzewania. To nazewnictwo wg nurtu w dzisiejszych czasach  :wink: 

pozdrawiam czytających!

----------


## ACCel

Dzięki, czyli porównując te moje wiązary są w miarę ok (poza krzyżulcami, które mogłyby być z 45x95). Będę musiał i tak zamówić projekt wykonawczy z płytkami i gwoździami, więc pewnie dodatkowo się to zoptymalizuje. W projekcie mam łaty 4x5cm, ale zrobię ekstra pełne deskowanie, aby dach był bardziej pancerny.

----------


## sebcioc55

Jeżeli chodzi o projekt wiązarów na płytki to polecam ROKSTAL - robiłem u nich projekt wiązarów na garaż, jednak po podliczeniu wszystkiego to jest mało opłacalne, chyba że robisz ze zwykłęgo drewna z tartaku a nie C24. Do deskowania użyj płyt OSB i klej łączenia taśmą będzie duuużo szybciej i sztywniej, ostatnio chyba w bricomarche widziałem podejrzanie tanie płyty OSB 22m na pióro-wpust, aż tam chyba podjadęi kupię na zapas  :wink: 

BTW taka mała zapowiedź  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

Strasznie wysoko ten płotek przeciwśniegowy  :big grin: 

Jak na razie moje obliczenia pokazują że samodzielne wykonanie wiązarów jest tańsze o co najmniej 7k. Na skandynawskim drewnie C24, kosztującym 1500zł/m3 brutto.

Ja nawet domek dla dzieci zrobiłem ze skandynawskiego C16 45x45 bo nie chciało mi się heblować polskiego. Zresztą musiałoby najpierw wyschnąć bo heblowanie mokrego to strata czasu.

Ale deskowanie raczej będzie z pozostałości szalunków i dokupionej deski szalunkowej. Bo OSB będzie droższe o jakieś 4k.

----------


## ACCel

A od tego Rokstalu masz projekt wykonawczy na płytkach i gwoździach czy na sklejce? Są tam szczegóły wykonawcze?

Jutro się do nich odezwę w sprawie projektu wykonawczego dla moich wiązarów. Wstępnie jak liczyłem wykonanie na płytkach perforowanych powinno być tańsze i prostsze niż na sklejce.

----------


## sebcioc55

> A od tego Rokstalu masz projekt wykonawczy na płytkach i gwoździach czy na sklejce? Są tam szczegóły wykonawcze?
> 
> Jutro się do nich odezwę w sprawie projektu wykonawczego dla moich wiązarów. Wstępnie jak liczyłem wykonanie na płytkach perforowanych powinno być tańsze i prostsze niż na sklejce.


tak mam na płytkach perforowanych. Nie wiem o jakie szczegóły Ci chodzi, ale są wymiary płytek, ilości i gdzie mają być, tak samo jest rozpisana ilość i rodzaj drewna. Robili też projekt Danielosowi i on z tego skorzystał, więc zajrzyj też do jego dziennika.

----------


## Dulin7

Hej moglbys napisac jak polaczyles schody z domem? Chodzi mi o miejsce gdzie styropian z plyty/elewacji oddziela schody od domu. Dawales cos w tym miejscu zeby styropian sie nie wygniatal od chodzenia ? Ja myslalem o przykreceniu przy progu kantowki np 5x5cm i zakryciu jej 10 cm styro i plytka opieralaby sie o ta kantowke a z drugiej strony normalnie na piasku

----------


## sebcioc55

Cześć, U mnie jest tak że styropian dochodzi do pewnej wysokości (jakieś 6cm poniżej progu), od przodu jest jeszcze na nim płytka. Na próg i ten styropian poszła mata z EPDM, oryginalna od ciepłęgo produ drzwi, taka z profilowana uszczelką do progu, kiedyś to pokazywałem. Na tą matę poszedł kawałek zaprawy i na to płyta ceramiczna samonośna 2cm.Wiec nie ma mowy o wgniataniu styropianu. Zwykła płytka nie wiem jak by sięna tym zachowała. Taka gruba płyta to i dała by radęgdyby w połowie była na piasku a w drugiej na XPS.

----------


## Dulin7

Kolejny etap i kolejne pytanie :smile:  widzialem ze pod panele zastosowales zwykly podklad i to w dodatku bez folii. Nie zauwazyles jakichs problemow zwiazanych z brakiem folii pod  panelami? Jezdze po salonach i wszedzie tylko podklad na ogrzewanie podlogowe z folia itd w cenie polowy paneli. Jakos nie chce mi sie wierzyc w te cudowne wlasciwosci  i rzekome oszczednosci na grzaniu wynikajace z zastosowania podkladu za 25zl/m. Chcialem zastosowac zwykly  cienki podklad  przeznaczony do podlogowki i folie ale czy ta folia na prawde potrzebna?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Kolejny etap i kolejne pytanie widzialem ze pod panele zastosowales zwykly podklad i to w dodatku bez folii. Nie zauwazyles jakichs problemow zwiazanych z brakiem folii pod  panelami? Jezdze po salonach i wszedzie tylko podklad na ogrzewanie podlogowe z folia itd w cenie polowy paneli. Jakos nie chce mi sie wierzyc w te cudowne wlasciwosci  i rzekome oszczednosci na grzaniu wynikajace z zastosowania podkladu za 25zl/m. Chcialem zastosowac zwykly  cienki podklad  przeznaczony do podlogowki i folie ale czy ta folia na prawde potrzebna?


Daj spokoj z tymi drogimi podkladami, to marketingowa sciema. Ja mam podklad 1,6mm z XPS i jestem w 100% zadowolony, nic sie nie dzieje, a juz pare lat/sezonow grzewczych podloga przeszła. Tym bardziej ze ja mam panele na dlugosci 14m ulozone w ksztalcie litery U, od salonu az po pokój na drugim koncu domu. Taki podklad tez jest jakas tam paroizolacją, wygrzewalem tez posadzke wiec sie o nic nie martwie.

----------


## Dulin7

Tak tez mi sie wydawalo jednak zwatpilem jak wszyscy zgodnie w salonach wciskali jako minimum podklad 3w1 za ok 14 zl a najlepiej ten multiprotec za ok 25 i udowadniali ze roznica zwroci mi sie po 3 latach na ogrzewaniu :smile:  mam jeszcze pytanie o hydrouzolacje w lazience. Stosowales cos ?jak tak to cala lazienka czy tylko strefa prysznica?

----------


## sebcioc55

Z tego co pamietam to calosc na pol metra + wokol prysznica i wanny wiecej, bylo to cos popularnego w lokalnej hurtowni wraz z naroznikami itp ale nie wiem czy byl to mapei czy np ceresit

----------


## BobiBudo

> tak robiłem wizualizacje, wygląda to tak  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mam sporo zdjęc z procesu robienia dachu i szczegółów z montażu rynny bezokapowej. Niestety ostatnio po prostu nie mam czasu aby to obrobić i wrzucić, jak będzie chwila to na pewno to ogarnę.


Wrzucaj jak leci, bez obrabiania. Na pewno większy z nich będzie pożytek dla ogółu niż obrobionych których... nie wrzucisz (wiem coś o tym :wink: .

Linki jw. szlak trafił  :sad:  Mnie najbardziej interesuje właśnie Alegra9 na dwuspadowym dachu bezokapowym. Więc jakbyś dał radę będę zobowiązany. Interesuje mnie wszystko na ten temat tj. i wizki i realki... Pzodro...

----------


## _Albert_

Kilka lat przymierzałem się do budowy Duris 3. 
Jak już w końcu zapadła decyzja to postanowiłem jeszcze raz (a może wiele razy) przeczytać ten dziennik.
Niestety, o zgrozo,  większość zdjęć wsiąkła.
@sebcioc55, czy jest jakaś szansa na naprawę tych linków? Wiem, że to byłoby mnóstwo roboty, ale wartość dodana z tych zdjęć jest olbrzymia dla przyszłych budujących na podstawie tego projektu.

----------


## MMark.

Coś zdjęcia wcięło w dzienniku....

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam wszystkich!
niestety jak widzicie zdjęcia wcięło wraz z płatnym hostingiem  :sad:  z resztą który miałem opłacony jeszcze na parę lat w przód. Wszystko nagle zniknęło bez żadnego uprzedzenia, mógłbym wtedy zrobić kopie zdjęc, miały by przynajmniej takie same nazwy i można by było je w przypływie szaleństwa wrzucić gdzie indziej i wyedytować linki tu na forum. Jednak w obecnej sytuacji jest to nie do naprawienia... nie zawsze bym wiedział i mógł wywnioskować z opisu "dookoła" jakie zdjęcie gdzie ma być.
Jest mi bardzo przykro że tak się stało, bo była to swojego rodzaju pamiątka po moim pierwszym budowaniu i włożyłem w to sporo pracy. Dodatkową korzyścią było to że każdy mógł zobaczyć moje błędy i ich nie popełniać u siebie.
Jeżeli będę miał kiedyś więcej czasu to wrzucę gdzieś wszystkie zdjęcia co mam, z grubsza posortowane i je udostępnie publicznie.
Nawet już mi się odechciało pisać... ale cóż życie płynie dalej, garaż mam jeszcze nie wykończony, zdjęcia jak zawsze jakieś tam robię więc może kiedyś mnie natchnie i zrobie jakieś wpisy.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących !!  :smile:

----------


## L.mArK

Szkoda tych zdjęć. dwa razy przeczytałem cały temat. Prawdziwa skarbnica wiedzy dla samorobów.

Mógłbyś zerknąć na mój post? Na pewno coś doradzisz

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7997507

----------


## MMark.

> Witam wszystkich!
> niestety jak widzicie zdjęcia wcięło wraz z płatnym hostingiem


Kurczę, fatalnie z tymi zdjęciami. Twoje wykończenie domu trafiało idealnie w mój gust, nie ukrywam, że chciałem sporo zgapić...

----------


## fudu

Panowie żaden kłopot. Przeglądając stare wątki na tym forum irytowało mnie to, że dużo wpisów było już bez zdjęć, dlatego postanowiłem robić screenshoty tematów, które są bogate w wiedzę i porady, bo nie wiadomo kiedy stanie się z nimi to samo.  @Sebcio55 @MMark. oraz inni - bezinteresownie dzielicie się wiedzą, to ja w taki sposób się odwdzięczę. Zdjęcia spakowane i wrzucone na darmowy hosting - https://megawrzuta.pl/download/596d7...6edad535c.html

----------


## _Albert_

@fudu, dziękuję. 
Udało się pobrać i teraz można brać się za budowę!

----------


## sebcioc55

> Panowie żaden kłopot. Przeglądając stare wątki na tym forum irytowało mnie to, że dużo wpisów było już bez zdjęć, dlatego postanowiłem robić screenshoty tematów, które są bogate w wiedzę i porady, bo nie wiadomo kiedy stanie się z nimi to samo.  @Sebcio55 @MMark. oraz inni - bezinteresownie dzielicie się wiedzą, to ja w taki sposób się odwdzięczę. Zdjęcia spakowane i wrzucone na darmowy hosting - https://megawrzuta.pl/download/596d7...6edad535c.html


@fudu WIELKIE DZIĘKI !!  :smile:  you made my day  :smile:  nie spodziewałem się, super że to zrobiłeś bo wszystko jest odratowane, nawet można by to wykorzystać i naprawić linki (może jak trafię kiedyś na kwarantanne to się tym zajmę, oby jednak nie  :wink:  )

----------


## _Albert_

> jak trafię kiedyś na kwarantanne


wiem gdzie masz czerpnie i gdzie nakasłać jak dostanę gorączki.

Tak na poważnie, rozmawiałem z architektem i projekt jest zgodny z warunkami zabudowy.
W środku chciałbym jedną zmianę zrobić: wyjście z kuchni na ten mały taras (podcień) przerobić na pomieszczenie, konkretnie spiżarnie.
Oryginalnie projekt jest na fundamenty i gdybym pozostał przy zwykłych fundamentach to nie musiałbym robić ceregieli z przeprojektowaniem/projektowaniem płyty.
Tak twierdzi architekt, że dałby zalecenie jak to zrobić i tyle, bez zmian w projekcie. Jedyna zmiana naniesiona na papier to powiększenie (jakieś 2m szerszy) garażu. 
Gdybym zdecydował się na płytę, to pod wszystko można by (garaż i nowa spiżarnia) zrobić płytę. Płyty sam nie będę robił więc kosztowo chyba wyjdzie podobnie płyta lub fundament ale przy fundamencie nie muszę zmieniać projektu żeby dołożyć spiżarnie.
Patrząc na koszty początkowe to taniej wyjdzie fundament, ale czy warto oszczędzać jakieś 1500zł na projekcie płyty?
Architekt nie jest entuzjastą płyty, przynajmniej dla tego projektu.

----------


## _Albert_

@sebcioc55, czy możesz wstawić kilka aktualnych zdjęć domu? 
Jak wygląda 'po latach', już osiadł i wrósł w naturę.

----------

